# We D&D- Tyranny of Dragons Part 2: The Rise of Tiamat #24b Strike Team 1 Part 2 A Ton of Undead.



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
Three or so years ago I stopped playing D&D with people I met on the interweb, I was fed up of players having too many other commitments (I realised even at the time that this was fairly unreasonable of me), of not knowing who was going to be in-game each coming session- no matter how many e-mails etc. got sent and promises made. I gave up on Fantasy Grounds and… well, that was that.

Or so I thought.

Then, maybe six months later I bumped into a friend (Pete) I used to DM back in the day, he introduced me to another friend of his (Rob) that I had met maybe once before- another gamer. We talked about D&D a lot, and the fact that we had no-one to play with, maybe we could get a little game going with just the three of us.

Then a strange thing happened, Rob’s wife Sandy played a couple of one-off scenarios with us, and she liked it. She liked it so much that she persuaded Jackie, Pete’s partner to give it a go.

That was thirty months ago- we’ve played 98 sessions of D&D since then (as of 21st Nov 2018), it’s like… it’s like… well, not all of my dreams have come true but D&D-wise I’m sorted, and sated.

It helps of course that my gaming friends, like me, are also rated mature, we’re not yet fogies (not quite), but we’re all in our late 40s or early 50s. We have a bit more time to spare- I’ll be semi-retired in the New Year (Woo hoo!)

So, this is a story hour of sorts- less of an in-game narrative, more of a DMs PoV of events- which, fingers-crossed, may make it easier to sustain, to keep on posting. It also helps that a lot of the games I am going to be talking about here have obviously already played out.

I’m posting this stuff here because I love ENWorld and although I am more of a lurker in the shadows here these days, I do want to contribute- I have something to say.

I’m not sure what you (the reader) are going to get out of these posts, although if you are DMing the modules we’re playing then hopefully there’ll be plenty of ideas that you can steal, or else things you should avoid (when things go bad). At the very least anyone reading this will hopefully get some ideas about how to construct a pathway through these adventures, particularly if you are new to the DMing malarkey.

Obviously if you’ve already DMed these modules then this narrative may serve to remind you of those heady times, and make you chuckle or wince a little as this DM falls into the same traps that you did on your journey.

I’m not an expert (by any stretch of the imagination) but I’m fairly certain that after 30+ years of DMing I can, with the help of a handful of good players, make an adventure come alive- make it a fun experience for all concerned.

But don’t take my word for it, read on- and judge for yourself.

Last bit, I’m a lecturer by trade so forgive me if I sound like I am trying to teach some of the time- it’s a perennial problem, it’s not meant to be patronising, just points to consider for experienced and neophyte DMs alike.

*WARNING*

Obviously there are going to be spoilers, but that’s not the real problem- asides, that’s going to be the issue, I may go off on one as and when the mood takes me. Forgive me.

Cheers

Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*WORK IN PROGRESS*​

*PCs in Game.*



*Scenario #1 Lost Mine of Phandelver.*
Sessions 1-14.
*Adventuring Party: The Blessed Avengers.*​

*Elvis Pickersgilly (played by Jackie) Male Forest Gnome Rogue (Spy).
Adventuring Party:* The Blessed Avengers.



Spoiler:  History- WARNING SPOILERS!



Elvis is a weasel-faced, sneering, mischievous (and worse) little bugger, whose moral-compass was mislaid many years ago- possibly many generations ago. Elvis is out to fill his pockets, and to make anyone that threatens him bleed.

Elvis is introduced to Myrium & Sildar by Halia Thornton, a hard-talking but pleasant older lady who runs the Phandalin Miner’s Exchange, with a rod of iron- so it is said. Halia is also a member of the Black Network, that’s right- whisper it… the Zhent. Elvis is given the task of accompanying Myrium and friends wherever they go, and then reporting back to Halia everything that the adventurers discover- the gnome is in the Zhent gang too.

*Adventure:* Lost Mine of Phandelver.
*Session #3* Level 2 Zhentarim member, joins the Blessed Avengers in Phandalin to replace fallen adventurer.
*Session #6* Level 3 Defeat the Redbrands and save Phandalin from the mercenaries turned bandits.
*Session #10* Level 4 Defeat the Green Dragon at Thundertree, and befriend Reidoth the Brown.
*Session #14b* Level 5 Defeat the Black Spider and clear out Wave Echo Cave for the Rockseekers.




*Flint Chippins (played by Pete) Male Hill Dwarf Barbarian (Criminal).*
*Adventuring Party:* The Blessed Avengers.



Spoiler:  History- WARNING SPOILERS!



Flint is a ne’er-do-well itinerant thug, a paunchy middle-aged dwarf with bad jailhouse tattoos (in many ways he resembles Pete). He has spent the last three decades drifting down the Sword Coast from the frozen north, moving on when he has outstayed his welcome- and thus keeping one step ahead of the law. He is dirty, (very) angry and forthright- a career as an adventurer represents his final chance for glory (for ‘glory’ read money, he needs a hefty payday). Flint has debts, and people who are looking for him in order to make him pay…

*Adventure:* Lost Mine of Phandelver.
*Session #2* RIP Killed by Goblins, bled out on the cold stone floor.




*Gaukus Grom (played by Pete) Male Dragonborn Sorcerer (Outlander).
Adventuring Party:* The Blessed Avengers.



Spoiler:  History- WARNING SPOILERS!



Gaukus is an intensely serious, somewhat dour, dragonborn with silver dragon ancestry. Something he is justifiably proud of- honour is vital to Gaukus- his word is bond.

Gaukus is introduced to Myrium & Sildar by Sister Garaele, an elven cleric of Tymora, and on the quiet a member of the Harper’s Guild. Gaukus, who is studying ancient texts at Garaele’s shrine, is asked to help Myrium. The dragonborn swears to provide what aid he can.

*Adventure:* Lost Mine of Phandelver.
*Session #3* Level 2 Harper's Guild member, joins the Blessed Avengers in Phandalin to replace fallen adventurer.
*Session #6* Level 3 Defeat the Redbrands and save Phandalin from the mercenaries turned bandits.
*Session #10* Level 4 Defeat the Green Dragon at Thundertree, and befriend Reidoth the Brown.
*Session #14b* Level 5 Defeat the Black Spider and clear out Wave Echo Cave for the Rockseekers.




*Myrium the Blessed (played by Sandy) Female Human Cleric of Lathander (Acolyte).
Adventuring Party:* The Blessed Avengers.



Spoiler:  History- WARNING SPOILERS!



Myrium is a headstrong, beautiful young woman with cascading blonde hair. After her time at the seminary she worked with the poor and downtrodden in Neverwinter, bringing succour and enlightenment. Myrium always sees the best in people. She believes that she is destined to serve Lathander as an adventuring priestess, holding back the darkness.

Myrium is the only child of Sildar and Renee (deceased) Hallwinter. Sildar is not at all happy about Myrium’s new career but promised his wife- before she died, that he would not stand in their daughter’s way.

*Adventure:* Lost Mine of Phandelver.
*Session #3* Level 2 Escapes from Cragmaw Goblin lair rescuing Sildar Hallwinter (her father), all of her comrades dead, makes it to Phandalin.
*Session #6* Level 3 Defeat the Redbrands and save Phandalin from the mercenaries turned bandits.
*Session #10* Level 4 Defeat the Green Dragon at Thundertree, and befriend Reidoth the Brown.
*Session #14b* Level 5 Defeat the Black Spider and clear out Wave Echo Cave for the Rockseekers.




*Nimbus (played by Jackie) Female Tiefling Rogue (Charlatan).*
*Adventuring Party:* The Blessed Avengers.



Spoiler:  History- WARNING SPOILERS!



Nimbus is young, lithe and agile, and beautiful. She’s cautious and quiet- reserved even. She is Neverwinter born and bred. Nimbus knows of Myrium only slightly, she lifted the priestess’s purse once. Of late her roguish ways have come to the attention of one of the Thieves’ Guilds in Neverwinter, the Shoremen, adventuring represents a chance for her to escape Neverwinter and explore new horizons, while getting paid for doing so.

*Adventure:* Lost Mine of Phandelver.
*Session #3* RIP Killed by Goblins, bled out on the cold stone floor.




*Shagga, son of Dorf (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Paladin of Kord (Outlander).
Adventuring Party:* The Blessed Avengers.



Spoiler:  History- WARNING SPOILERS!



Shagga is a very large slice of holy half-orc, fair and even minded- and surprisingly a looker, in a rough-and-ready build-them-big sorta way. He doesn’t say much but he’s all action. His favourite saying being “I am Shagga, son of Dorf”, mainly because Rob loves GoT, and loves delivering the line.

Shagga is introduced to Myrium & Sildar by Daran Edermath, an ex-adventurer and member of the Order of the Gauntlet. The half-orc paladin visits with Daran every now and then, to catch up on old times and also to receive any Gauntlet orders, or gossip. Right now, Shagga’s orders are to help Myrium, and having been introduced to the beautiful priestess of Lathander he is very keen to help her (out of her armour). It would be fair to say from the get-go that he is smitten, which is handy because in real life Shagga (Rob) and Myrium (Sandy) are partners.

*Adventure:* Lost Mine of Phandelver.
*Session #3* Level 2 Order of the Gauntlet member, joins the Blessed Avengers in Phandalin to replace fallen adventurer.
*Session #6* Level 3 Defeat the Redbrands and save Phandalin from the mercenaries turned bandits.
*Session #10* Level 4 Defeat the Green Dragon at Thundertree, and befriend Reidoth the Brown.
*Session #14b* Level 5 Defeat the Black Spider and clear out Wave Echo Cave for the Rockseekers.




*Shah Mah’ha (played by Rob) Male Eladrin Wizard (Noble).*
*Adventuring Party:* The Blessed Avengers.



Spoiler:  History- WARNING SPOILERS!



Shah Mah’ha dresses in the finest adventuring gear money can buy and is spotlessly clean. He is tall, very handsome and a charmer, although arrogant by nature- the noble eladrin thinks that high elves are country bumpkins, the other ‘lesser’ races are almost beyond his notice. Dwarves are unspeakably dirty and vile- which if Flint is anything to go by is an accurate assessment.

Shah is slumming it, having arrived by ship from far off lands, he has set himself the task of becoming a great and powerful mage, so that he can return to his homelands and claim his rightful place. In reality Shah is the second son of a very minor noble family, and suitably unhappy (and frustrated) with his lot.

While in Neverwinter he has failed repeatedly to hire on with numerous ‘adventuring’ groups in the last two months or so, finally resorting to paying Gundren to join this group. Side note- Shah believes that he is the god’s gift to the fairer sex (his words), and thus tries it on all the time.

*Adventure:* Lost Mine of Phandelver.
*Session #3* RIP Killed by Goblins, bled out on the cold stone floor.




*Scenario #2 Hoard of the Dragon Queen.*
Sessions 15-41.
*&
Scenario #3 The Rise of Tiamat.*
Sessions 42-

*Adventuring Party: The Brothers of the First Light (and the Extras).*​

*Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter (Soldier).
Adventuring Party:* The Brothers of the First Light.



Spoiler:  History- WARNING SPOILERS!



Big Bad Bobby, as he’s sometimes (affectionately) known is a large slice of Greenest Guard, a six foot two thick-set man with a voice like a foghorn, just how Pete likes his PCs.

*SECRET:* Bobby, at present, is hiding well the fact that his wife and kids are still unaccounted for, he watches from the walls of the Greenest Keep while his home town burns, thinking most likely his family are already dead. The thought is like a knife in his heart, and thus he volunteers to join the elite team- to find his family (dead or alive) or to make the bastards pay.

*Adventure:* Hoard of the Dragon Queen.
*Session #18 (#004)* Level 1 Joins the Brothers of the First Light et al after the death of Ray the Zealot.
*Session #19 (#005)* Level 2 The Cult of the Dragon raiders leave Greenest, the town is safe.
*Session #22 (#008)* Level 3 Camp Dragonclaw is infiltrated and information gathered, Leosin is rescued.
*Session #24a (#010a)* Level 4 Back to Camp Dragonclaw, the Dragon Nursey is investigated and prisoners taken, the Dragon Eggs destroyed.
*Session #30 (#016)* Level 5 The Cult loot arrives safely in Waterdeep, the Brothers of the First Light et al are still following the cache.
*Session #35 (#021)* Level 6 Castle Naerytar is taken- the Glorious Lizardfolk Revolution is a success.
*Session #37 (#023)* Level 7 To the Cloud Giant's flying ice castle, following Talis the White's orders- kill Rezmir.
*Session #40 (#026)* Level 8 The Dragon Cultists have all either fled or been killed, the Cloud Giant's flying ice castle is the Brother's to command.

*Adventure:* The Rise of Tiamat.
*Session #46a (#005a)* Level 9 Varram the White is captured after heavy fighting in the tomb of Diderius the Diviner.
*Session #49b (#008b)* Level 10 Old White Death is defeated, Maccath the Crimson rescued, on to the second Council of Waterdeep.
*Session #55a (#014a)* Level 11 Lots of meetings, including with the Great Dragon Council, and then a trip out to slay Chuth, the great Green Dragon, capture a Wyrmspeaker and grab the Green Dragon Mask.
*Session #57b (#016b)* Level 12 Yet more meetings, then a trip to Boltus Pit to slaughter more Dragon Cultists, the finale an assassination attempt on the Brothers and the Council of Waterdeep.
*Session #62 (#021)* Level 13 Another attempt to claim a Dragon Mask ends in failure, or else success- but the Dragon Mask gained is yet another fake. Lennithon the great Blue Dragon defeated, and Sgt Bobby released from Thay.




*Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander (Acolyte & ex-Dragon Cultist).
Adventuring Party:* The Brothers of the First Light.



Spoiler:  History- WARNING SPOILERS!



A handsome, wiry half-elf who is much older than he looks. As with all the Brothers of the First Light, Lummins spent time as a member of the Dragon Cult, although he was only two years with the organisation- mostly running errands and attending fervent meetings in dark cellars. Leaving the cult was much easier for Lummins, he had spent little of his time on active duty and was not as committed to the cause as his colleagues, like Ray (Favric, as was). For the last three years Lummins has been shadowing Ray’s moves- travelling between Neverwinter and Waterdeep, a majority of his time has been spent in training for his present occupation.

*Adventure:* Hoard of the Dragon Queen.
*Session #15b (#001b)* Level 1 The Brothers of the First Light arrive in Greenest, the Cult of the Dragon are already in town.
*Session #19 (#005)* Level 2 The Cult of the Dragon raiders leave Greenest, the town is safe.
*Session #22 (#008)* Level 3 Camp Dragonclaw is infiltrated and information gathered, Leosin is rescued.
*Session #24a (#010a)* Level 4 Back to Camp Dragonclaw, the Dragon Nursey is investigated and prisoners taken, the Dragon Eggs destroyed.
*Session #30 (#016)* Level 5 The Cult loot arrives safely in Waterdeep, the Brothers of the First Light et al are still following the cache.
*Session #35 (#021)* Level 6 Castle Naerytar is taken- the Glorious Lizardfolk Revolution is a success.
*Session #37 (#023)* Level 7 To the Cloud Giant's flying ice castle, following Talis the White's orders- kill Rezmir.
*Session #40 (#026)* Level 8 The Dragon Cultists have all either fled or been killed, the Cloud Giant's flying ice castle is the Brother's to command.

*Adventure:* The Rise of Tiamat.
*Session #46a (#005a)* Level 9 Varram the White is captured after heavy fighting in the tomb of Diderius the Diviner.
*Session #49b (#008b)* Level 10 Old White Death is defeated, Maccath the Crimson rescued, on to the second Council of Waterdeep.
*Session #55a (#014a)* Level 11 Lots of meetings, including with the Great Dragon Council, and then a trip out to slay Chuth, the great Green Dragon, capture a Wyrmspeaker and grab the Green Dragon Mask.
*Session #57b (#016b)* Level 12 Yet more meetings, then a trip to Boltus Pit to slaughter more Dragon Cultists, the finale an assassination attempt on the Brothers and the Council of Waterdeep.
*Session #62 (#021)* Level 13 Another attempt to claim a Dragon Mask ends in failure, or else success- but the Dragon Mask gained is yet another fake. Lennithon the great Blue Dragon defeated, and Sgt Bobby released from Thay.




*Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock (Zhent Agent & ex-Dragon Cultist).
Adventuring Party:* The Brothers of the First Light.



Spoiler:  History- WARNING SPOILERS!



A beautiful headstrong woman who has always been drawn to great power. As with all members of the Brothers of the First Light, Lux was a member of the Cult of the Dragon. She joined the organisation in Waterdeep for the simple reason that she wished to quickly develop her own powers- the cult seemed to Lux to offer a way for her to pursue her agenda. For similar reasons she also joined the Zhentarim, serving the Black Network in a variety of ways. Lux has a cruel streak, although now (of course) she has seen the light of Lathander. The last three years have seen a change in Lux- a voice whispers to her and feeds her desire for power. She believes she has been chosen, and that some eldritch entity beyond her understanding is calling out to her. While she worships Lathander she also pays attention to the strange voice in her head. Lux is however ultimately out for herself.

*Adventure:* Hoard of the Dragon Queen.
*Session #15b (#001b)* Level 1 The Brothers of the First Light arrive in Greenest, the Cult of the Dragon are already in town.
*Session #19 (#005)* Level 2 The Cult of the Dragon raiders leave Greenest, the town is safe.
*Session #22 (#008)* Level 3 Camp Dragonclaw is infiltrated and information gathered, Leosin is rescued.
*Session #24a (#010a)* Level 4 Back to Camp Dragonclaw, the Dragon Nursey is investigated and prisoners taken, the Dragon Eggs destroyed.
*Session #30 (#016)* Level 5 The Cult loot arrives safely in Waterdeep, the Brothers of the First Light et al are still following the cache.
*Session #35 (#021)* Level 6 Castle Naerytar is taken- the Glorious Lizardfolk Revolution is a success.
*Session #37 (#023)* Level 7 To the Cloud Giant's flying ice castle, following Talis the White's orders- kill Rezmir.
*Session #40 (#026)* Level 8 The Dragon Cultists have all either fled or been killed, the Cloud Giant's flying ice castle is the Brother's to command.

*Adventure:* The Rise of Tiamat.
*Session #46a (#005a)* Level 9 Varram the White is captured after heavy fighting in the tomb of Diderius the Diviner.
*Session #49b (#008b)* Level 10 Old White Death is defeated, Maccath the Crimson rescued, on to the second Council of Waterdeep.
*Session #55a (#014a)* Level 11 Lots of meetings, including with the Great Dragon Council, and then a trip out to slay Chuth, the great Green Dragon, capture a Wyrmspeaker and grab the Green Dragon Mask.
*Session #57b (#016b)* Level 12 Yet more meetings, then a trip to Boltus Pit to slaughter more Dragon Cultists, the finale an assassination attempt on the Brothers and the Council of Waterdeep.
*Session #62 (#021)* Level 13 Another attempt to claim a Dragon Mask ends in failure, or else success- but the Dragon Mask gained is yet another fake. Lennithon the great Blue Dragon defeated, and Sgt Bobby released from Thay.




*Ray the Zealot (played by Pete) Male Human Paladin of Lathander (Spy & ex-Dragon Cultist).*
*Adventuring Party:* The Brothers of the First Light.



Spoiler:  History- WARNING SPOILERS!



Six feet tall and thick set, a natural leader with a barking voice. As with all members of the Brothers of the First Light, Ray (or as he was known back then- Favric) was a member of the Cult of the Dragon. He joined the organisation for the thrill of it all- recruited in the backstreets of Neverwinter, he was a Dragon Cultist for seven years, until his conversion by Myrium the Blessed. Ray has seen things and done things that he is now terribly ashamed of. For the last three years Ray has spent his time travelling between Neverwinter and Waterdeep, at first training with and then working for the Church of Lathander, he has also spent considerable time at Helm’s Hold, and there developed a more martial aspect to his religious beliefs, gaining the moniker- Ray ‘the Zealot’.

*Adventure:* Hoard of the Dragon Queen.
*Session #15b (#001b)* Level 1 The Brothers of the First Light arrive in Greenest, the Cult of the Dragon are already in town.
*Session #17 (#003)* RIP Killed by Cultists & (mostly) Kobolds, attempting to secure the Mill in Greenest.




*Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard (Entertainer & ex-Dragon Cultist).
Adventuring Party:* The Brothers of the First Light.



Spoiler:  History- WARNING SPOILERS!



A stick thin, tall (six foot six) emaciated figure, fond of jokes and when the occasion suits- story-telling, singing and other entertainments. Raised on the rough dockside streets of Neverwinter, Watt survived by being smarter, and quicker (with jokes or honeyed words) than others, he thus avoided being a victim. As with all members of the Brothers of the First Light, Watt was a member of the Cult of the Dragon. He joined the organisation in Neverwinter for the simple reason that it offered him a way out of his desultory existence, he previously made money as a street-hawker and story-teller. For the last three years he has drifted, earning money on the streets and Inns of the great cities on the Sword Coast, he has however during this time been perfecting his art, and gathering information.

*Adventure:* Hoard of the Dragon Queen.
*Session #15b (#001b)* Level 1 The Brothers of the First Light arrive in Greenest, the Cult of the Dragon are already in town.
*Session #19 (#005)* Level 2 The Cult of the Dragon raiders leave Greenest, the town is safe.
*Session #22 (#008)* Level 3 Camp Dragonclaw is infiltrated and information gathered, Leosin is rescued.
*Session #24a (#010a)* Level 4 Back to Camp Dragonclaw, the Dragon Nursey is investigated and prisoners taken, the Dragon Eggs destroyed.
*Session #30 (#016)* Level 5 The Cult loot arrives safely in Waterdeep, the Brothers of the First Light et al are still following the cache.
*Session #35 (#021)* Level 6 Castle Naerytar is taken- the Glorious Lizardfolk Revolution is a success.
*Session #37 (#023)* Level 7 To the Cloud Giant's flying ice castle, following Talis the White's orders- kill Rezmir.
*Session #40 (#026)* Level 8 The Dragon Cultists have all either fled or been killed, the Cloud Giant's flying ice castle is the Brother's to command.

*Adventure:* The Rise of Tiamat.
*Session #46a (#005a)* Level 9 Varram the White is captured after heavy fighting in the tomb of Diderius the Diviner.
*Session #49b (#008b)* Level 10 Old White Death is defeated, Maccath the Crimson rescued, on to the second Council of Waterdeep.
*Session #55a (#014a)* Level 11 Lots of meetings, including with the Great Dragon Council, and then a trip out to slay Chuth, the great Green Dragon, capture a Wyrmspeaker and grab the Green Dragon Mask.
*Session #57b (#016b)* Level 12 Yet more meetings, then a trip to Boltus Pit to slaughter more Dragon Cultists, the finale an assassination attempt on the Brothers and the Council of Waterdeep.
*Session #62 (#021)* Level 13 Another attempt to claim a Dragon Mask ends in failure, or else success- but the Dragon Mask gained is yet another fake. Lennithon the great Blue Dragon defeated, and Sgt Bobby released from Thay.




*&


Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue (Criminal).
Adventuring Party:* The Brothers of the First Light, hanger-on.



Spoiler:  History- WARNING SPOILERS!



A local nuisance- the slight and swarthy halfling is a one-woman crime-wave. Hotlips grew up on the wrong side of the tracks, in a ramshackle abode in the poorest part of town, and to an alcoholic father. Hotlips (a moniker she gained from her incessant chatter- at least that’s what she tells people) never stood a chance, she has however been educated well in the school of hard-knocks, she is (by her own admission) useful in a fight. The halfling terror is hard to pin down, and even when disarmed she can (most times) talk herself out of trouble.

*SECRET:* Hotlips loves Greenest, and yet above all things she hopes one day to leave the place- when her family’s farm was raided (and destroyed) by orcs (when she was very young) and the Houlihan’s had to flee they found succour in Greenest, the people took them in- gave them food and (fairly squalid) shelter. She would die to save Greenest, although she’s reluctant to let anyone know this, it would mess with her tough-woman image.

*Adventure:* Hoard of the Dragon Queen.
*Session #15b (#001b)* Level 1 Character lives in Greenest, the Cult of the Dragon attack begins.
*Session #19 (#005)* Level 2 The Cult of the Dragon raiders leave Greenest, the town is safe.
*Session #22 (#008)* Level 3 Camp Dragonclaw is infiltrated and information gathered, Leosin is rescued.
*Session #24a (#010a)* Level 4 Back to Camp Dragonclaw, the Dragon Nursey is investigated and prisoners taken, the Dragon Eggs destroyed.
*Session #30 (#016)* Level 5 The Cult loot arrives safely in Waterdeep, the Brothers of the First Light et al are still following the cache.
*Session #35 (#021)* Level 6 Castle Naerytar is taken- the Glorious Lizardfolk Revolution is a success.
*Session #37 (#023)* Level 7 To the Cloud Giant's flying ice castle, following Talis the White's orders- kill Rezmir.
*Session #40 (#026)* Level 8 The Dragon Cultists have all either fled or been killed, the Cloud Giant's flying ice castle is the Brother's to command.

*Adventure:* The Rise of Tiamat.
*Session #46a (#005a)* Level 9 Varram the White is captured after heavy fighting in the tomb of Diderius the Diviner.
*Session #49b (#008b)* Level 10 Old White Death is defeated, Maccath the Crimson rescued, on to the second Council of Waterdeep.
*Session #55a (#014a)* Level 11 Lots of meetings, including with the Great Dragon Council, and then a trip out to slay Chuth, the great Green Dragon, capture a Wyrmspeaker and grab the Green Dragon Mask.
*Session #57b (#016b)* Level 12 Yet more meetings, then a trip to Boltus Pit to slaughter more Dragon Cultists, the finale an assassination attempt on the Brothers and the Council of Waterdeep.
*Session #62 (#021)* Level 13 Another attempt to claim a Dragon Mask ends in failure, or else success- but the Dragon Mask gained is yet another fake. Lennithon the great Blue Dragon defeated, and Sgt Bobby released from Thay.




*The Extras-


Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid (Emerald Enclave Agent).
Adventuring Party:* Hoard of the Dragon Queen Secondary (Spare) Character.



Spoiler:  History- WARNING SPOILERS!



Derek is small (four feet eleven), fat, bald and getting on a bit- he’ll be six score and two on his next birthdaymass. Derek is proper country folk, “I wuz cobbin lumps at sum scraw badgers till Father Applemash cum callin’. Roiks! I’ll ‘ave ‘em! I sez to ‘e.” That’s the kind of thing Derek says a lot, no-one has a clue what he is on about, even the other country folk hereabouts. Derek has lived in the vicinity of Greenest all of his days.

*SECRET:* Derek has been an informant and member of the Emerald Enclave for the last three decades. He has one other terrible (and sad) secret- Derek was orphaned at the age of five, his family was killed by a Green Dragon, long enough ago for people to have forgotten. Since that day Derek has made it his life’s ambition to know everything there is to know about dragons, and in particular Green Dragons- he’ll be ready next time one of the bastard’s shows up. Derek is a Dragon Scholar.

*Adventure:* Hoard of the Dragon Queen.
*Session #15b (#001b)* Level 1 Character lives in Greenest, the Cult of the Dragon attack begins.
*Session #19 (#005)* Level 2 The Cult of the Dragon raiders leave Greenest, the town is safe.
*Session #22 (#008)* Level 3 Camp Dragonclaw is infiltrated and information gathered, Leosin is rescued.
*Session #24a (#010a)* Level 4 Back to Camp Dragonclaw, the Dragon Nursey is investigated and prisoners taken, the Dragon Eggs destroyed.
*Session #30 (#016)* Level 5 The Cult loot arrives safely in Waterdeep, the Brothers of the First Light et al are still following the cache.
*Session #35 (#021)* Level 6 Castle Naerytar is taken- the Glorious Lizardfolk Revolution is a success.
*Session #37 (#023)* Level 7 To the Cloud Giant's flying ice castle, following Talis the White's orders- kill Rezmir.
*Session #40 (#026)* Level 8 The Dragon Cultists have all either fled or been killed, the Cloud Giant's flying ice castle is the Brother's to command.

*Adventure:* The Rise of Tiamat.
*Session #65b (#024b)* Level 13 Member of Strike Team #1 for the attack on the Well of Dragons, the finale.




*Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter (Soldier).
Adventuring Party:* Hoard of the Dragon Queen Secondary (Spare) Character.



Spoiler:  History- WARNING SPOILERS!



Harald, an experienced ex-watch sergeant, now older (and much fatter), he has retired at last, and to the relative peace and quiet of Greenest. He has never married and has no relatives south of Mirabar- and quite frankly he’s glad about that.

*SECRET:* Harald, as it turns out, is the one (and only) legitimate son and heir of Shieldmaiden Gazunda Hardaxe, who slew the terrible Red Dragon Arcanthraxus, and the fearsome Blue Dragon Cyclosophate, and… she was busy was Gazunda, right up until her mortal end. Harald is certain however that no-one in Greenest has ever heard of his famous mother, and for that he is extremely grateful, he can at last live his life in peace.

*Adventure:* Hoard of the Dragon Queen.
*Session #15b (#001b)* Level 1 Character lives in Greenest, the Cult of the Dragon attack begins.
*Session #19 (#005)* Level 2 The Cult of the Dragon raiders leave Greenest, the town is safe.
*Session #22 (#008)* Level 3 Camp Dragonclaw is infiltrated and information gathered, Leosin is rescued.
*Session #24a (#010a)* Level 4 Back to Camp Dragonclaw, the Dragon Nursey is investigated and prisoners taken, the Dragon Eggs destroyed.
*Session #30 (#016)* Level 5 The Cult loot arrives safely in Waterdeep, the Brothers of the First Light et al are still following the cache.
*Session #35 (#021)* Level 6 Castle Naerytar is taken- the Glorious Lizardfolk Revolution is a success.
*Session #37 (#023)* Level 7 To the Cloud Giant's flying ice castle, following Talis the White's orders- kill Rezmir.
*Session #40 (#026)* Level 8 The Dragon Cultists have all either fled or been killed, the Cloud Giant's flying ice castle is the Brother's to command.

*Adventure:* The Rise of Tiamat.
*Session #59a (#018a)* Level 12 Sgt Harald has been out fighting Dragons and Dragon Cultists while the Brothers of the First Light do all the cool adventuring, suddenly Harald is Level 12- because Pete needs him.
*Session #62 (#021)* Level 13 Another attempt to claim a Dragon Mask ends in failure, or else success- but the Dragon Mask gained is yet another fake. Lennithon the great Blue Dragon defeated, and Sgt Bobby released from Thay.
*Session #65b (#024b)* Level 13 Member of Strike Team #1 for the attack on the Well of Dragons, the finale.




*Hard Bonk (played Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk (Criminal).
Adventuring Party:* Hoard of the Dragon Queen Secondary (Spare) Character.



Spoiler:  History- WARNING SPOILERS!



An oddity, a placid and peaceful half-orc- Hard Bonk is sleight (five foot two), and nothing much to look at, and yet he is lightening quick and with a punch that can stop a mule. It’s all to do with his ‘chi’, or so he says- when he speaks at all. Hard Bonk was saved from savagery by a wandering monk- Leosin Erlanthar, who the half-orc served (or at least followed and imitated) for some considerable years after, eventually badgering Leosin to share the secrets of his monkish ways. Hard Bonk after completing his training went away from his master- to ‘visit’ the Sword Coast, he has wandered the highways and byways for the past year or so.

*SECRET:* Leosin has sent urgent word for Hard Bonk to meet him in Greenest, it seems it is time for the half-orc to pay his debt to his master.

*Adventure:* Hoard of the Dragon Queen.
*Session #15b (#001b)* Level 1 Character lives in Greenest, the Cult of the Dragon attack begins.
*Session #19 (#005)* Level 2 The Cult of the Dragon raiders leave Greenest, the town is safe.
*Session #22 (#008)* Level 3 Camp Dragonclaw is infiltrated and information gathered, Leosin is rescued.
*Session #24a (#010a)* Level 4 Back to Camp Dragonclaw, the Dragon Nursey is investigated and prisoners taken, the Dragon Eggs destroyed.
*Session #30 (#016)* Level 5 The Cult loot arrives safely in Waterdeep, the Brothers of the First Light et al are still following the cache.
*Session #35 (#021)* Level 6 Castle Naerytar is taken- the Glorious Lizardfolk Revolution is a success.
*Session #37 (#023)* Level 7 To the Cloud Giant's flying ice castle, following Talis the White's orders- kill Rezmir.
*Session #40 (#026)* Level 8 The Dragon Cultists have all either fled or been killed, the Cloud Giant's flying ice castle is the Brother's to command.

*Adventure:* The Rise of Tiamat.
*Session #65b (#024b)* Level 13 Member of Strike Team #1 for the attack on the Well of Dragons, the finale.



*& The Player Controlled PCs & NPCs for the attack on the Well of Dragons.

Gargomel (played by Rob) Male Hill Dwarf Order of the Gauntlet Priest (Strike Team #1 NPC) RIP
Lady Love (played by Jackie) Female Half-Elven Knight of Silverymoon (Strike Team #1 NPC)
Mongo (played by Sandy) Male Human Flaming Fist Mercenary Veteran (Strike Team #1 NPC)
Ontharr Frume (played by Sandy) Male Mountain Dwarf Order of the Gauntlet Paladin of Moradin Lvl 10 (Strike Team #1 PC)
Wizard Nora (played by Pete) Female Human Harper Mage (Strike Team #1 NPC)*
*Corporal Jones (played by Rob) Male Human Waterdeep Guard (Strike Team #1 NPC)** RIP
Corporal Smith (played by Rob) Male Human Waterdeep Guard (Strike Team #1 NPC)*


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Scenario #1: Lost Mine of Phandelver.

Session
#000 Character Creation.
#001 The Beginning of the End.
#002 The End.
#003 The Blessed Avengers.
#004 A Broken Promise.
#005 The One-Eyed God.
#006 The Road to Nowhere.
#007 Horse Power.
#008 The Cult of the Dragon.
#009 The Brothers of the First Light.
#010 Elvis the Killer.
#011 It's called Wave Echo Cave, you idiots!
#012 Pip.
#013 We Need To Talk About Kevin.
#014a Cunning Plans.
#014b The Black Spider.
&
#014c Review
#014d Next?

Scenario #2: Hoard of the Dragon Queen.

Session
#015a (#001a) Intro & PCs.
#015b (#001b) Enter the Dragon (Cultists).
#016 (#002) To The Keep.
#017 (#003) Once a Zealot...
#018 (#004) Save the Keep.
#019 (#005) The Light of Lathander.
#020 (#006) Camp Dragonclaw.
#021 (#007) Captured!
#022 (#008) Cyanwrath!
#023 (#009) Fight or Flight?
#024a (#010a) House Hunting with King Urp.
#024b (#010b) Beer & Bar Games.
#025 (#011) Mostly Admin Week.
#026 (#012) The Fields of the Dead.
#027 (#013) The Trollclaws.
#028 (#014) Terror Fungi.
#029 (#015) I'm Too Sexy.
#030 (#016) Dead Before Waterdeep.
#031 (#017) Random Encounters Are Go!
#032 (#018) Snapjaw.
#033 (#019) The Glorious Lizardpeople's Revolution Part 1.
#034 (#020) The Glorious Lizardpeople's Revolution Part 2.
#035 (#021) All Bullywugs Must Die.
#036 (#022) Talis Meets Frulam.
#037 (#023) The Hunger of Hadar.
#038 (#024) Fighting on/in Ice.
#039 (#025) Stupid Idea plus '1'.
#040a (#026a) The Dragon and the Vampire.
&
#040b (#026b) Review.*
*#041 (#027) Next... Downtime.*

*Scenario #3: The Rise of Tiamat.

Session*
*#042a (#001a) The First Council of Waterdeep.*
*#042b (#001b) Into the Serpent Hills.*
*#043 (#002) Frottage, I would ask you to surrender all of your Philanderers.*
*#044 (#003) The Throne Guardian Toll Booth.*
*#045 (#004) Shot by Both Sides.*
*#046a (#005a) Varram the White.*
*#046b (#005b) Downtime in Waterdeep & the Lighthouse.*
*#047a (#006a) Sgt Bobby vs Orcaheart- Lummins FTW.*
*#047b (#006b) Barry the Suspicious Kobold.*
*#048 (#007) That is How it is Done.*
*#049a (#008a) Penguin-Slayer!*
*#049b (#008b) Downtime & the Cult in Waterdeep.*
*#050a (#009a) Death to the Brothers of the First Light.*
*#050b (#009b) The Second Council of Waterdeep.*
*#051a (#010a) M is for Toadalyser.*
*#051b (#010b) The Great Dragon Council.*
*#052a (#011a) Saving Irate Dragon.*
*#052b (#011b) Yet More Bloody Meetings.*
*#053a (#012a) Galin's Story.*
*#053b (#012b) Enter the Dragon('s Lair).*
*#054a (#013a) Chuth.*
*#054b (#013b) Neron(vain).*
*#055a (#014a) Lord Albert Ramsbottom Volmer.*
*#055b (#014b) Hefty with War Phallus and Plentiful Loving Sack.*
*#056a (#015a) Slaughter at Boltus Pit Part 1.*
*#056b (#015b) Slaughter at Boltus Pit Part 2.*
*#057a (#016a) The Third Council of Waterdeep Part 1.*
*#057b (#016b) The Third Council of Waterdeep Part 2.*
*#058 (#017) Plot Fail- Bobby Gone.*
*#059a (#018a) Rescue at Xonthal's Tower, maybe...*
*#059b (#018b) Rescue at Xonthal's Tower, really.*
*#060a (#019a) Elementals Go Home!*
*#060b (#019b) Sgt Harald Pops Out of Existence.*
*#0061a (#020a) Iskander at Last aka Hotlips FTW.*
*#0061b (#020b) Lennithon.*
*#0062 (#021) Away Day in Thay.*
*#0063 (#022) The Fourth (and Final) Council of Waterdeep.*
*#0064a (#023a) Air Raid!*
*#0064b (#023b) Die Rolls.*
*#0065a (#024a) Attack on the Well of Dragons.*
*#0065b (#024b) Strike Team 1 Part 1 Into the Well of Dragons.*
*#0065c (#024c) Strike Team 1 Part 2 A naughty word-Ton of Undead.*


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Lost Mine of Phandelver #0 Character Creation.

What’s this then?*

This is a write up of the D&D 5e Starter Set adventure- Lost Mine of Phandelver, a mixture of Fantasy Grounds sessions and real-world pen & paper games. Oddly we sometimes get much more done on Fantasy Grounds, the simple explanation being when we get to together other events often get in the way- children, family, alcohol and the politics of the day. This first adventure is obviously complete, all I have to do is write it up from my copious notes (and the Chat file on Fantasy Grounds), and then post it here.

Just a note to say that there’s a bit of story to be had here, but more often a reflection (from the DM’s PoV) of what happened- where the adventurers went and what they did, and the various way in which I tried to help/hinder or else kill them, that kind of thing. I’m not going to go in to lots of detail- no blow by blow battles (although), just the facts. That’s not to say there won’t be a little humour to be found here and there- usually at my expense.

*Who are they?*

A quick word about the players, not the PCs, but the players themselves- Pete (playing Flint Chippins) & Rob (playing Shah Mah’ha) have been playing D&D (and other RPGs) for a while now, Rob for the last decade or so- off and on, while Pete has been playing since dinosaurs ruled the Earth. So, for a while then. I used to be Pete’s DM of choice (so he tells me, he’ll lie to your face), back when the dinosaurs were about.

Pete is partnered (in real life) by Jackie (playing Nimbus), while Rob is living in sin with Sandy (playing Myrium). Sandy has played maybe three sessions of D&D previously, this is Jackie’s first venture in to gaming. Keep this in mind when we get to the first session of actual play.

We are mature individuals (average age approx. 50).

In truth, we should know better.

And so on, to the PC creation bit.

*How?*

Each player was given an hour or so with me on Fantasy Grounds for character creation (including making up a bit of backstory) and the initial interview (roleplayed, briefly) with their patron, also a chance for them to ask any questions about the task ahead.

*The PCs.*

With just four players in game it was decided ahead of time, via e-mail, that the players would try to cover the core classes/skills needed- so a warrior-type, an arcane spell caster, a healer, and someone a bit sneaky who has access to rogue-like skills (like a rogue).

And so we have-


*Flint Chippins (played by Pete)
Male Hill Dwarf Barbarian Lvl 1 (Criminal background)*

Flint is a ne’er-do-well itinerant thug, a paunchy middle-aged dwarf with bad jailhouse tattoos (in many ways he resembles Pete). He has spent the last three decades drifting down the Sword Coast from the frozen north, moving on when he has outstayed his welcome- and thus keeping one step ahead of the law. He is dirty, (very) angry and forthright- a career as an adventurer represents his final chance for glory (for ‘glory’ read money, he needs a hefty payday). Flint has debts, and people who are looking for him in order to make him pay…


*Myrium the Blessed (played by Sandy)
Female Human Cleric of Lathander Lvl 1 (Acolyte background)*

Myrium is a headstrong, beautiful young woman with cascading blonde hair. After her time at the seminary she worked with the poor and downtrodden in Neverwinter, bringing succour and enlightenment. Myrium always sees the best in people. She believes that she is destined to serve Lathander as an adventuring priestess, holding back the darkness.

Myrium is the only child of Sildar and Renee (deceased) Hallwinter. Sildar is not at all happy about Myrium’s new career but promised his wife- before she died, that he would not stand in their daughter’s way.


*Nimbus (played by Jackie)
Female Tiefling Rogue Lvl 1 (Charlatan background)*

Nimbus is young, lithe and agile, and beautiful. She’s cautious and quiet- reserved even. She is Neverwinter born and bred. Nimbus knows of Myrium only slightly, she lifted the priestess’s purse once. Of late her roguish ways have come to the attention of one of the Thieves’ Guilds in Neverwinter, the Shoremen, adventuring represents a chance for her to escape Neverwinter and explore new horizons, while getting paid for doing so.


*Shah Mah’ha (played by Rob)
Male Eladrin Wizard Lvl 1 (Noble background)*

Shah Mah’ha dresses in the finest adventuring gear money can buy and is spotlessly clean. He is tall, very handsome and a charmer, although arrogant by nature- the noble eladrin thinks that high elves are country bumpkins, the other ‘lesser’ races are almost beyond his notice. Dwarves are unspeakably dirty and vile- which if Flint is anything to go by is an accurate assessment.

Shah is slumming it, having arrived by ship from far off lands, he has set himself the task of becoming a great and powerful mage, so that he can return to his homelands and claim his rightful place. In reality Shah is the second son of a very minor noble family, and suitably unhappy (and frustrated) with his lot.

While in Neverwinter he has failed repeatedly to hire on with numerous ‘adventuring’ groups in the last two months or so, finally resorting to paying Gundren to join this group. Side note- Shah believes that he is the god’s gift to the fairer sex (his words), and thus tries it on all the time.


Note, it’s always best (if you have the time) to get the players to come up with some motivation for them taking the leap in to an active adventuring career- Flint’s debts, Myrium’s crusade, Nimbus’ need to get out of Neverwinter and get on, and Shah’s desire for power. Apologies if I’m teaching you to suck eggs but the players should motivate themselves, the adventure is (most of the time) just the journey- the PCs are already primed and ready for change.

*The Interview & the Task Ahead.*

The PCs are interviewed individually in a backstreet tavern in Neverwinter by Gundren Rockseeker (dwarf merchant/miner), and his (meat-shield) factotum Sildar Hallwinter (grizzled ex-guard captain).





The job is to transport a cart full of mining equipment and other supplies to Phandalin, a three-day journey. Gundren and Sildar will be leaving for Phandalin tomorrow, on fast horses, they are set to arrive at least a day ahead of the adventurers. During the initial interview Gundren also hints that there may be other tasks that the neophyte adventurers could help with- a little light exploring perhaps, the dwarf is however reluctant to go in to detail. Basically should part one (get the cart to Phandalin) go well, then Gundren may have some other work for the adventurers, more lucrative work- perhaps.

Note Sildar Hallwinter is the father of Myrium the Blessed.





*Sildar Hallwinter, Gundren's muscle, ex-guard captain, and father of Myrium the Blessed. He's all business, and an active member of the Lords' Alliance. He's been chewing on his moustache since he grew it, aged 8.  











Questions?*

The adventurers are given the opportunity to ask any questions they have about the task facing them.

Shah & Nimbus have nothing much to ask, although Nimbus is keen to learn the rate of pay- 10gp each as it happens for getting the cart and contents safely to Phandalin.

Flint, in an inspired moment, claims to be a long lost cousin of Gundren, the merchant doubts this but cannot be 100% certain. Flint also plays heavily (during the interview) on the- ‘we’re all dwarves together’ line, he likes to build bridges before (inevitably & often violently) destroying them. He has, however, no questions to ask about the task.

Myrium, over the course of twenty or so minutes, asks more than twenty questions including a great many doozies that put Gundren (and me, your kindly DM) on the back-foot. These include-

What dangers lie ahead on the road to Phandalin?
What’s in the cart?
What’s the value of the items in the cart?
Why are you paying 40gp to transport goods of about the same value to Phandalin?
Why are you two going ahead- and not travelling with the cart which would be a much safer thing to do, and probably save you some money on hired help?
Why do you have to get back to Phandalin so quickly?
Who is waiting for you there that you need to get to in a rush?

And lots more…

Players, gah!

At the end of the fusillade Gundren (and the DM) is sweating, while Sildar is grinning like a loon- a father’s pride.

Eventually Gundren allows a little more of the plot to slip out- he and his two brothers (Tharden & Nundro) have found an old mine. His brothers are at present camped there, and eagerly awaiting his return- they desperately need food and supplies but cannot leave the mine in case someone else finds it.

The dwarf merchant further adds that should the PCs get the cart to Phandalin safely then they will be offered employment exploring the long-abandoned mine, this could prove to be lucrative work.

Myrium is delighted to make some headway- further stating that the ‘mine’ must have been lost for some time and possibly famed in its day for whatever it produced.

Gundren is suitably aghast- how did she know this, he eyes Sildar (Myrium’s dad) suspiciously.

Myrium points out that the dozy DM, in a previous e-mail, mentioned that the module we would be playing was called… the Lost Mine of Phandelver.

Paying attention it seems can get you places.

And so… to Phandalin.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Lost Mine of Phandelver Session #1: The Beginning of the End.

Flint Chippins (played by Pete) Male Hill Dwarf Barbarian Lvl 1
Myrium the Blessed (played by Sandy) Female Human Cleric of Lathander Lvl 1
Nimbus (played by Jackie) Female Tiefling Rogue Lvl 1
Shah Mah’ha (played by Rob) Male Eladrin Wizard Lvl 1*

It starts with a three-day cart journey to Phandalin and quickly descends in to bickering, this is the first chance the adventurers have had to get acquainted, which very quickly goes horribly wrong. What is it with players- they roll up their PC, figure their backstory et al and then decide (on a whim) what variety of lunatic persona they are going to adopt?

Shah (eladrin wizard) calls Flint (dwarf barbarian) ‘vile and dirty’ in the opening 30 seconds of play, he also tries to grab Nimbus’ (tiefling rogue) ass, and when that doesn’t go well he makes a play for Myrium (human cleric). Flint meantime hits the bottle, gets pushy and then loud, and then later sleeps one off in the back of the wagon. Myrium slaps Shah, and then gets frustrated and goes all school-teachery (Sandy is a school-teacher in real life). Nimbus threatens to stab Shah- and draws her blade to prove it, and is talked down by Myrium, and then threatened by Flint (after Shah pays the dwarf barbarian over to his side).

In short chaos (almost real-world tears before bedtime), and they’ve only just met- the guys have gone all alpha male with the roleplaying and managed to piss off both of their real-life partners- who are new to the game, remember.

Ten minutes later and the swearing has stopped and the players are at last talking to each other, rather than shouting- a step in the right direction. And so…

Next a ten minute DM interlude with a bit of scene setting- the geography and weather, including a brief chat/encounter with a trio of road wardens- ‘the road ahead is clear’, and lastly sorting out a watch rota for the gang for their first night’s camping.

Then skip the next day’s travel and to the morning of day three, on the Triboar Trail with the Neverwinter Forest to the north, only half-a-day’s journey to Phandalin. Note, I moved the ambush site so that it was closer to the town, it just works better for me.

So, time for the ambush- the adventurers spot a pair of arrow studded dead horses in the road ahead, Flint and Nimbus go check it out. Things go badly quickly, there are two goblins hidden with bows and another two ready to charge out and mix it with the guys. Glory be the DM’s collective goblin stealth check is very high- surprise is achieved.




Seconds later both Flint & Nimbus have taken multiple hits- an arrow strike, followed by a close encounter with a charging goblin’s scimitar. The result- Flint is barely standing, while Nimbus is unconscious and bleeding out.

Welcome to your first D&D session Jackie, your partner has upset you already, and the first roll your character is going to make is a death save (alright, after Initiative).

Flint turns the tide, beating the two charging goblins down dead, Shah’s Fire Bolt from the safety of the wagon ends another (with a Crit), while the last goblin standing attempts to flee the scene. Myrium (Sacred Flame) and Shah (another Fire Bolt) make difficult shots to take the miscreant down.

Note I’m playing the goblins fast and loose because- a) they’re on the look out for Dwarves- and Flint is 100% Dwarf and actually the first on the scene, and b) this is the guys first encounter, and there are noobs in our midst. The goblin attackers make poor decisions.

Myrium heals Nimbus, the rogue spends the entire fight (only four rounds) rolling death saves- she fails two of them, the priestess gets to her in the nick of time.

A rest stop is called.

The adventurers discover that the two dead horses were the mounts of their patron Gundren, and his bodyguard Sildar- Myriam’s father remember. The pair were ambushed yesterday, there are no signs of their bodies. Myrium is distraught (but keeps it together), Shah thinks about trying to comfort her but in real life Sandy (Myrium) snarls at her husband-to-be Rob (Shah). Flint finds the goblin’s trail, and then in a moment of reckless idiocy swears to follow it and to find Sildar and his ‘long lost cousin Gundren’ (still a lie).

Flint loves grandstanding, he’s a limelight thief.

The adventurers hide the cart as best they can and then head off, Nimbus leading the way. She locates a snare trap, and then a disguised pit trap- and is soon feeling a whole lot better about herself (and the game of D&D).

Thirty minutes later the goblin trail leads in to a clearing at the base of a rocky scarp, a dark cavern entrance ahead from which a shallow but fast running stream flows.




Nimbus sneaks closer and spots two more goblins, hidden in the bushes to one side of the cavern entrance. She signals back to her compatriots. Flint attempts to creep forward to join her- not a resounding success. The goblin guards hear the dwarf coming, one charges and stabs up Flint (now badly wounded again). Nimbus leaps out of hiding and kills the second goblin. Shah’s Ray of Frost ends the other. The fight is won- and Jackie (playing Nimbus) now officially loves D&D.

Specifically, she loves Sneak Attack and has now got her confidence back, as it turns out she is (in her own words), ‘tougher than the stinky, and very rude, dwarf’ (aka her husband). Go girlfriend!

The adventurers retreat in to hiding quickly- wait a while watching the cavern entrance- nothing. They briefly discuss the need to take a goblin alive- they need info, if only to find out if (and where) Sildar and Gundren are located within. Myrium applies her healing touch to Flint, Shah Mah’ha feigns hurt in an effort to feel the beautiful priestesses’ hands upon him. Myrium uses some very hurtful and dirty words in reply.

Shah (Rob) is channelling Terry Thomas in-game, “I say… Ding-Dong!” He’s moved on from playing a creepy lascivious pervert to an up-for-it posh English dandy, and it’s working for him.

Some players, IMHO try too hard to make something new with their PCs personalities, or else throw everything at it from the get-go. My advice is to relax in to it- think of someone your PC is like, if it helps (and it probably will)- either someone famous, or that you know about (even only as a bunch of stereotypical, or not, behaviours) and then mould it around your PC. It doesn’t have to be someone famous of course, just someone you know well enough to mimic a little- your mad uncle, or the crazy kid that lives near the shops.

Back to the game.

Nimbus creeps in to the cavern and is immediately spotted (stealth ‘1’) by a trio of wolves located in an otherwise empty cavern close by. The fast-flowing shallow stream rushes down the inclined passage, ahead only darkness.

The wolves attempt to break free- they’re staked and chained. One of the trio escapes (strength check ‘20’) and leaps at Nimbus- she flees to hide behind Flint at the cavern entrance.

Jackie (Nimbus) is immediately rewarded for her ‘stinky dwarf’ comment, and when in doubt hides behind her real-life husband Pete (Flint- the aforementioned ‘stinky dwarf’).




A second wolf breaks free (I roll a second ‘20’), the pair rush for the exit and the dwarf barbarian there. Flint is bitten, he Rages and then flails incompetently- missing repeatedly (soon enough Pete is raging too). Myriam applies the last of her healing to the dwarf, Shah Mah’ha proves his worth and spreads a carpet of flames, his Burning Hands spell- incinerating one wolf and badly burning the other. Nimbus slices the injured beast down.

The last wolf in the chamber, still staked and chained, is eventually killed (also by Nimbus), after several more rounds of flailing and missing by Flint who just charges in to the beast- no tactics, he’s Raging remember.

And with that the first session comes to an end.

Jackie (Nimbus) loves the game, and the fact she is doing a lot of the wet work (slaying). Pete (Flint), her partner, kinda stomps off at the end of the session- we’ve had four rounds of the dwarf’s Rage and he hasn’t hit once. Rob (Shah) and Sandy (Myrium) are a little more relaxed about things but enjoying the fact that Nimbus and Flint seem to now be in competition.

A few days after the game Pete (Flint) gets in touch with me, he has a confession- he has played this scenario previously, although not a lot of it- it ended very badly. A TPK in the group’s second session at the hands of Klarg, the Bugbear, and his Goblin friends- which is where the guys are now.

Pete has a plan, and he badgers me- he’s insistent, and so foolishly I go for it… you’ll see next time.


----------



## johnber

This is great fun!


----------



## Goonalan

johnber said:


> This is great fun!




Thanks very much appreciated, particularly at the start- Thanks.

And so...

*We D&D.*​
*Lost Mine of Phandelver Session #2 The End.

Flint Chippins (played by Pete) Male Hill Dwarf Barbarian Lvl 1
Myrium the Blessed (played by Sandy) Female Human Cleric of Lathander Lvl 1
Nimbus (played by Jackie) Female Tiefling Rogue Lvl 1
Shah Mah’ha (played by Rob) Male Eladrin Wizard Lvl 1*

Flint (dwarf barbarian) is Raging you’ll remember and has so far not hit a single enemy (with four attacks), the wolves however are dead- alas the dwarf barbarian’s comrades are unable to calm him. In translation Pete, who plays Flint, is out to do something heroic/stupid (delete as appropriate- time will tell), he’s been looking forward to this all week.

The crazy dwarf spots, sniffs at (dramatically- he even acted this bit out), and then roars and scrambles up a narrow chimney exiting the chamber. Pete has played this scenario before remember, he talked me in to allowing this foolish course of action.

Flint emerges- screaming (he’s roleplaying this at volume 11), in to a much larger cavern chamber furnished with a roaring fire, several bedrolls and lots of crates and barrels. Also present- staring open-mouthed at the newly arrived ‘crazy’ dwarf, are a pair of goblins, a ferocious looking wolf (called Ripper), and an equally terrifying bugbear- Klarg, the leader of the Cragmaw Goblins. Flint (Pete) will have his revenge!





*Klarg, the Bugbear, the (disputed) leader of this happy band of Cragmaw Goblins. He likes to think of himself as the brains of the operation. Klarg can count up to (and including) Wednesday, and has a 'sustificate in woodwork'. He worships Hruggek, the Bugbear god of violence and combat, and spends a lot of his spare time patterning and sewing large (and complex) cross-stitch depictions of Hruggek's 'lighter' side- specifically moments of whimsy. Klarg is single, and has all his own teeth (and some others he picked up along the way). His motto is "Grrr…"*




He charges in to melee.

And misses.

He spends his Inspiration Point.

And misses, again.

Back down below his three compatriots swear loudly, profoundly and profusely. Myrium (human cleric) scrambles up the chimney and to Flint’s side- eventually. Shah Mah’ha (eladrin wizard) beats her to it- he Fey Steps to the top of the climb (clever), and then drags himself up the last few feet. Only Nimbus (tiefling rogue- go figure) fails to make any headway up the narrow passage.




Shah Mah’ha’s second Burning Hands spell incinerates the two goblins and leaves the wolf smouldering, but alive- just. Flint still hasn’t landed a hit (Pete really is Raging).

The wolf bites Flint.

Klarg’s shouts and screams brings the three goblins in the next chamber in to the fight.

At last Flint smashes the badly injured wolf down.

Nimbus takes down another goblin- leaving Klarg and two goblins standing.

Seconds later Nimbus is cut down and left on the cold stone floor bleeding out (again).

Flint hits Klarg, the bugbear hits back.

Shah blasts one of the goblins dead with a Fire Bolt.

Shah repeats the trick, and there’s just a screaming Klarg left.

The bugbear attempts to surrender, Flint is having none of it and refuses to stop the fight- he insults Klarg some more and swings hard again, remember he’s Raging still.

Flint misses.

Klarg thumps Flint and ends the dwarf’s Rage instantly, the barbarian is left sprawled, unconscious and dying.

Nimbus meanwhile has passed three Death Saves in a row- stable, for now.

Shah hits again, another Fire Bolt, and at last Klarg falls.

The fight is won, however…

Myrium checks Nimbus (stable) and then Flint- her Spare the Dying cantrip instantly stabilises the reckless dwarf. She has no healing spells left. Shah quickly moves to the northern exit, he can hear goblin voices, and they’re coming this way.

DM note- there was another goblin drawn to the fracas earlier (the guy on the bridge), this fellow is however loyal to Yeemik, Klarg’s goblin rival. The miscreant has seen and heard, and then reported back. Yeemik and his friends are coming…

The players are having a little bit of a panic, and the recriminations have already started- Pete (Flint) is getting a real-world earful from Jackie (Nimbus), his wife. Their PCs however are both unconscious so I’m mostly ignoring this in-game.

Myrium quickly assesses their options, which are-

1) Find something in the chamber to help them to heal their unconscious colleagues (the DM indicates that this is a distinct possibility).

2) Dump their comrade’s bodies down the chimney, climb down themselves and then attempt to flee with them (difficult, and dangerous- particularly for the unconscious folk).

Shah comes up with another option-

3) Cut and run.

Myrium votes 1) and frantically searches the chamber, Shah Mah’ha votes 3), and moves to the chimney.

Myrium rolls a ‘19’ plus bonuses for perception.

She finds a chest, unlocked and with two labelled Potions of Healing within it (I should have put more potions in it), seconds later Nimbus and Flint are back on their feet, and the players- all of them- are grinning like fools, and ready for action.

Flint has almost been forgiven.

The dwarf barbarian kicks the dead body of Klarg, a lot.

At which point Yeemik (12 HP goblin) and his followers get close enough to start shouting the odds. The two groups exchange unpleasantries for a while. Yeemik lets the adventurers know that he has positioned another group of goblins at the bottom of the chimney (slight bluff, there’s one goblin guarding the bottom of the chimney). Yeemik demands that the adventurers surrender.





*Yeemik, the Goblin, would-be leader of this band of Cragmaw Goblins, preferably grabbing the title from the cold dead hands of Klarg, the Bugbear. Yeemik is as cruel as he is flatulent.*










Also, during the back and forth chatter it becomes apparent that Yeemik has Sildar (Myrium’s father, remember) held prisoner elsewhere in the complex. Yeemik holds pretty much all of the cards, certainly all of the aces.

The adventurers are now however on a bit of a high, I even allow a little 10 minute break (ostensibly to refresh drinks) while they have a chat about what to do next. Nimbus and Flint are for the killing spree, Myrium has her doubts but Shah is coming over to the dark side, the eladrin has no spells to speak of (only Cantrips) but has not yet taken a wound.

The kindly DM lets the PCs know, after they ask- repeatedly, that there are probably only half-a-dozen goblin enemies facing them. And, as they asked so nicely, that should they manage to kill or incapacitate half of them, or else kill Yeemik then their enemies will surely retreat.

Red rag to a bull…

However, Yeemik and his followers are a little smarter than the other goblins the adventurers have faced (I know, cruel of me)- in Melee they employ a Move-Attack-Disengage-Move Away approach, for Ranged they Move-Fire-Move Away-Hide. Also the little buggers are not going to be lured in to Klarg’s chamber.

The guys are going to have to come to them.

And so, the adventurer’s attack, I even give them a surprise round because Myrium, now onside with the plan, convinces Yeemik (excellent deception roll) that the gang are going to surrender.




The adventurers however miss all but one of their opening attack rolls- which is harder to do than you think, particularly with Advantage. The one hit is with Shah’s Fire Bolt- for one fire damage, so there’s that.

The enraged Yeemik orders his followers to “Destroy the Anterlopers!”

And so…

Myrium takes a javelin to the gut (a Crit) and sprawls unconscious and dying.

Shah stops another javelin- the wizard however is only wounded.

Flint, for want of anything better to do, Rages.

And continues to miss.

Myrium, miraculously rolls a ‘20’ for her first death save and is soon after back on her feet again.

Flint is hit by a javelin.

Nimbus cuts down a goblin- one dead. Two to go- or just kill Yeemik.

Note the goblins are hard to get to, scampering backwards and forwards, cutting and slicing while others throw javelins in to the mix.

Flint is slashed and cut down (another Crit)- he’s bleeding out again and dying (again).

Nimbus is hit by a javelin, she falls too.

Shah’s Fire Bolt ends another goblin- that’s two dead.

Myrium, now back on her feet and swinging hard (no spells you see) is slashed, she falls (again).

Yeemik leads the goblin charge and seconds later Shah’s down and dying.

TPK.

Or is it… and that’s the end of the second session.

Remarkably there’s very little in the way of recriminations, it’s all very subdued but the thing about the last fight was the guys made 12-15 attack rolls, only four of them hits. The goblins on the other hand didn’t miss much.

On reflection I could of course have gone much easier on them- more Healing Potions in the chest, the goblins retreat, or else one of the bad guys killed was Yeemik. But I didn’t.

I just thought, I guess, you got yourself in to this mess- I spent a good while warning Pete between sessions that it could happen again, another TPK, but he wanted to try- to put a little extra crazy in his guy.

Also, the second fight- with Yeemik and friends, the guys could have talked their way in to a better position, or even avoided it- they however collectively decided that combat was the way forward, in truth if their surprise attacks (or more of their other attacks) had hit then the goblins would have been done for.

The rest of the evening was spent rolling up new PCs. I am happy to report that none of them were in the mood for quitting, Jackie (Nimbus) was the most upset, she was just getting in to her tiefling rogue, of course everyone (eventually, and repeatedly) blamed Pete.

Which is as it should be (Mu-hahaha).


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Lost Mine of Phandelver Session #3 The Blessed Avengers.

Myrium the Blessed (played by Sandy) Female Human Cleric of Lathander Lvl 2*

Myrium (human cleric) opens her eyes, all about her is in shadow- the fire glows rather than burns, she shivers- she has only the dead for company.

She quickly determines that all of her comrades have passed over, no signs of life- the chamber of Klarg the bugbear is pretty much as she last saw it, before she fell. Perhaps a little more haphazard, the place has been roughly searched.

DMs note- at the end of the fight (and the last session) there were four goblins left standing, one of them barely standing- Yeemik was down to 1 HP.

One hit point, that’s all that stood between victory and defeat, still the players were not to know this.

Until I told them, repeatedly.

There were also a lot of Death Saves at the end of the last session, and only Myrium managed to clock up three successes before three failures- for Flint (dwarf barbarian), Nimbus (tiefling rogue) & Shah Mah’ha (eladrin wizard) it’s the great hereafter. May Lathander light their path.

Back to the action, such as it is…

Note we played through some of this via e-mail between sessions.

Myrium gets to her feet, and after prayers, and healing- she cautiously explores the rest of the goblin caverns.

The place is deserted, she thinks… that is until she spots, in the last chamber she visits, the still breathing body of a tough grizzled ex-guard captain, Sildar Hallwinter, or as she knows him… dad.

Note the family resemblance in the image below.




Several hours later, after more tears, and more healing- and food & water, the Hallwinter family slowly, in the early dusk, make their way back along the goblin path to the Triboar Trail.

The ox and the supply cart have moved perhaps 500 yards, nothing has been touched.

Four hours later the pair arrive in Phandalin, hand over the cart and its contents to an old provisioner called Barthen, as Gundren had requested, and then started asking questions. The Hallwinter’s it seems are not for giving up.

More later about where Gundren is, keep reading.




Over the next few days the pair, between bouts of rest and recuperation- and on the down low, meet with concerned citizens of Phandalin- all is not well here (see later) and in the process they recruit fresh blood for the adventure.

The three new members of the group are-

*Shagga, son of Dorf (played by Rob)
Male Half-Orc Paladin of Kord Lvl 2 (Outlander background)*

Shagga is a very large slice of holy half-orc, fair and even minded- and surprisingly a looker, in a rough-and-ready build-them-big sorta way. He doesn’t say much but he’s all action. His favourite saying being “I am Shagga, son of Dorf”, mainly because Rob loves GoT, and loves delivering the line.

Shagga is introduced to Myrium & Sildar by Daran Edermath, an ex-adventurer and member of the Order of the Gauntlet. The half-orc paladin visits with Daran every now and then, to catch up on old times and also to receive any Gauntlet orders, or gossip. Right now, Shagga’s orders are to help Myrium, and having been introduced to the beautiful priestess of Lathander he is very keen to help her (out of her armour). It would be fair to say from the get-go that he is smitten, which is handy because in real life Shagga (Rob) and Myrium (Sandy) are partners.

Next…

*Gaukus Grom (played by Pete)
Male Dragonborn Sorcerer Lvl 2 (Outlander background)*

Gaukus is an intensely serious, somewhat dour, dragonborn with silver dragon ancestry. Something he is justifiably proud of- honour is vital to Gaukus- his word is bond.

Gaukus is introduced to Myrium & Sildar by Sister Garaele, an elven cleric of Tymora, and on the quiet a member of the Harper’s Guild. Gaukus, who is studying ancient texts at Garaele’s shrine, is asked to help Myrium. The dragonborn swears to provide what aid he can.

And lastly…

*Elvis Pickersgilly (played by Jackie)
Male Forest Gnome Rogue Lvl 2 (Spy background)*

Elvis is a weasel-faced, sneering, mischievous (and worse) little bugger, whose moral-compass was mislaid many years ago- possibly many generations ago. Elvis is out to fill his pockets, and to make anyone that threatens him bleed.

Elvis is introduced to Myrium & Sildar by Halia Thornton, a hard-talking but pleasant older lady who runs the Phandalin Miner’s Exchange, with a rod of iron- so it is said. Halia is also a member of the Black Network, that’s right- whisper it… the Zhent. Elvis is given the task of accompanying Myrium and friends wherever they go, and then reporting back to Halia everything that the adventurers discover- the gnome is in the Zhent gang too.

Jackie (formerly Nimbus) desperately wanted to play a rogue again, while Pete (formerly Flint) has swapped his bad to the bone barbarian for a dry and learned sorcerer, while Rob (formerly Shah) has gone a little the other way too- from a flighty eladrin wizard/womaniser to a dependable mooning half-orc paladin.

We’ll see…

DM note- obviously the three new characters don’t tell each other, or indeed anyone else, that they are members of the Order of the Gauntlet, Harper’s Guild and Zhentarim, respectively. This info is for you alone, and it’s safe to tell you because we’ve completed this adventure.

Oh, and Myrium is level two now also, and she may- or may not- be a member of the Lords’ Alliance, like her dad- Sildar Hallwinter.

And so again, back to Phandalin, and the present conundrum.




The adventurers, after much chatter, have two major issues-

1)    Find Gundren.

Their dwarven patron is missing. Gundren’s importance is emphasised by Sildar, the ex-guard captain, he believes that Gundren (and his two brothers- Tharden & Nundro) have located Wave Echo Cave, the lost mine of Phandelver. Further explanations follow- Phandelver was the name of a pact between humans, dwarves and gnomes who together created a magical forge which allowed them to craft magic items. Alas a barbarian invasion of the Sword Coast half a millennium ago put paid to the Phandelver pact, and all those involved with it. The location of Wave Echo Cave was thus lost to time.

Sildar further reasons that a strong Phandalin would be a good thing, a buffer for the great cities of the Sword Coast. Sildar is a member of the Lords’ Alliance, a faction which seeks to bring order and security to the land, and gain access to the magical resources the lost forge could offer. The Lords’ Alliance is therefore offering a substantial reward for Gundren’s return.

Sildar, during his captivity overheard that the goblins were following orders from someone called the Black Spider, and that Gundren was deliberately targeted- it seems the Black Spider is also searching for Wave Echo Cave. It is therefore likely that Gundren has been taken to the Black Spider.

Alas little else is known, and after discreet enquiries no-one in Phandalin can add anything to the story, save more confusion- Tharden and Nundro, Gundren’s brothers, were last seen in town three weeks past. They too are, very likely, missing- sat tight somewhere awaiting Gundren’s return.

In short the adventurers have no clue what to do next to find Gundren.

2)    The Redbrands in Phandalin.

A case of out of the frying pan and in to the fire, Phandalin is in the grip of the Redbrands- a mercenary company originally hired to provide security for the town. Of late the Redbrands have taken to demanding protection money from local businesses and roughing up those that fail to pay. Rumour has it the local carpenter- Thel Drendrar, has been murdered by these foul fellows, and his wife and children ‘disappeared’. The Redbrand problem needs resolving now.

The adventurers are provided with more details (and an offer of recompense).

Daran Edermath (ex-adventurer, Order of the Gauntlet) explains that the Redbrands are laired in the cellars beneath Tresendar Manor, the ruined great-house of a long dead local lord. The leader of the bandit gang is a villain called Glasstaff.





*Daran Edermath, ex-adventurer and active gossip for the Order of the Gauntlet. Daran had the adventure scared out of him by a Red Dragon the best part of two decades past. He retired to Phandalin to grow apples and drink cider. *











Sister Garaele (priestess of Tymora, and Harper) further encourages investigation of the Redbrands, convincing three of the four adventurers to do the right thing and free the people from the foul bandit’s shackles. The unconvinced adventurer (Elvis) nods along, happy to fake his concern for the foul and wretched townsfolk.

Jackie (Elvis, formerly Nimbus) spent the first two sessions badmouthing Flint for his antisocial ways, and then rolled up an antisocial bugger of her own.

Halia Thornton (owner of the Phandalin Miner’s Exchange, and Zhent) will pay handsomely for proof of Glasstaff’s demise, and also for exclusive access to any correspondence the Redbrand leader possesses. Halia believes a larger conspiracy is at hand.

The above facts are enlarged on (slightly) by various members of the local community- it seems that everyone wants the Redbrands gone.

Sildar further confesses that he is the second agent sent by the Lords’ Alliance to Phandalin, the first Iarno Albrek- a bearded human wizard, reported that he had arrived in the town three months past. His task was to set up a defence force. Iarno’s last message to his superiors was received just over two months ago. Sildar’s recent investigations have revealed that the wizard was last seen near Tresendar Manor, he fears the worst. Sildar will pay for Iarno to be found, alive or dead, and for his story to be told.

Much of the above information is gathered, distributed and discussed during a series of secret meetings in the back room of the Inn, during the meetings it also becomes apparent to all that Myrium is now ‘in charge’ of the group, furthermore the adventuring company have a name. Which is either- ‘The Blessed’, or, ‘The Blessed Avengers’, depending on who you ask. Three of the four adventurers think the name is great, the fourth- the new official surly bugger, Elvis, couldn’t give a rat’s ass.

Jackie, playing Elvis, is spamming the obnoxious button at times- it’s great fun to watch from this side of the DMs screen.

And so, early evening The Blessed Avengers pay a visit to a group of Redbrands who spend their time drinking in a spit and sawdust tap house called The Sleeping Giant.

And so back to the action.

The adventurers bust in on a quartet of Redbrands (you can tell they’re Redbrands, they wear red cloaks), Grista the dwarven proprietor of the tavern doesn’t want any trouble, but she’s unlikely to get her wish.

Insults are traded, the Redbrands are not up for answering questions- they are however keen for the adventurers to subsidise their earnings. In short, the conversation turns to armed robbery- with menaces. The peace doesn’t last.




Elvis (gnome rogue) creates a Minor Illusion, the paralysing scream of a woman in terror, one of the Redbrands cowers beneath his table. The other three however take it in turns to stab Shagga (half-orc paladin), soon enough he’s bloodied.

Note Minor Illusion obviously shouldn’t leave one of the bad guys paralyzed in terror, however when something like this happens I (your mild-mannered DM) roll a d20 and interpret the results- low is bad for the Redbrands, high is good for them. I rolled a ‘1’, and so one of the Redbrand’s cowered in terror.

Elvis skewers a Redbrand with his rapier, Gaukus’ (dragonborn sorcerer) icy Breath Weapon finishes it off and wounds the other two. Myrium ends another with a mace to the skull- and then demands the last pair surrender. The terrified Redbrand continues to cower (he’s now suitably intimidated). The other swears a lot and then slashes Shagga again, the paladin hits back, hard- the previously feisty Redbrand surrenders.

Two dead and two captured- good work.

An hour or two later, after an extended chat with the prisoners, the adventurers have learned some very interesting things, such as- Glasstaff, the Redbrand leader, is a bearded human wizard- just like Iarno Albrek (the missing Lords’ Alliance agent). Note in-game none of the players seem to make the connection. Also, the Redbrands are working for a mysterious figure called the Black Spider.

Which, of course, makes the players sit up- it seems the Redbrand problem may also be the key to unlocking the mystery of where the missing Gundren Rockseeker resides.

Lastly the adventurers discover that the Redbrands have taken prisoners- the family of Thel Drendrar (the murdered carpenter) are being held within their lair below Tresendar Manor.

The prisoners are escorted to the cells located beneath the town hall, the mayor of Phandalin- Harbin Wester (a nervous ninny) objects, but is swiftly over-ruled by Sildar who has already taken possession of the town hall keys

The adventurers take time to make themselves look like wannabe Redbrands, donning the red cloaks and hiding any symbols of their faith, or station. Somehow in the midst of the dressing up game Elvis manages to persuade Shagga to wear a little eye shadow (who knows), the paladin is going for the half-orc armoured goth look.

Myrium slightly approves of the bad boy look.

Back to the action, and next stop the cellars of Tresendar Manor, after a sneaky investigation of the surface ruins, and so it goes…

The adventurers descend cautiously, Elvis sneaking a little way ahead, in to a well-provisioned cellar. A full cistern, barrels and crates of rations, all lit by a pair of torches. The place is clearly inhabited- there are two exits, a door to the north which the gnome investigates- it leads in to dark and dusty corridor, and a door to the west door- beyond which is silence. Elvis declares the chamber is clear the adventurers begin their search.

Note Elvis rolls a ‘1’ for his perception check, remarkably the gnome rogue has the same problem that Jackie’s previous PC Nimbus (tiefling rogue) had- her dice seem to be broken.

The adventurers make just enough noise to alert the three Redbrands resting up beyond the western door. The Redbrands file out- weapons drawn, the mouthiest of the three challenges the adventurers (who are wearing red cloaks and disguised as Redbrands, remember).




Myrium however has all the answers, the priestess explains that they were told to report here and to seek out Glasstaff. When pressed she describes Glasstaff (or rather Iarno Albrek, she’s a clever lady- none of the other adventurers picked up on this earlier) and states that they were hired three months past in Neverwinter, they’ve been recruiting allies in the city.

Two of the three Redbrands are convinced, the third is subjected to a personal appeal by Myrium (the beautiful priestess, remember), she has been on the road for last tenday with only a gnome, a dragonborn and a half-orc for company. After a chat with Glasstaff she will be looking for someone to show her a good time...

That gets her Advantage on her next roll as she drapes herself over the doubter.

Shagga seethes.

The wavering Redbrand is instantly convinced.

Moments later two of the now polite and attentive Redbrands show the adventurers through the secret door on the western wall, along a natural cavern passage and in to a much large natural cavern chamber, bisected by a deep dark crevasse. Cautioning against the use of the first bridge- it’s rigged to collapse the enamoured Redbrand confides, they continue on to the northern bridge and head over, exchanging pleasantries all the while.




The adventurers are half-way across the ‘safe’ rope and wood slated bridge when a voice suddenly whispers- “I know who you are”, the voice is followed by a sibilant giggle.

All four adventurers come to an abrupt halt- two of them realising immediately that the voice is in their heads only, looking down Myrium sees a shadow shift in the crevasse, this she points out to Gaukus who is also staring hard in to the dark. Meantime Shagga stands like a lighthouse, slowly turning- trying to figure where the voice is coming from; Elvis has his hand on his rapier- in a much more menacing pose, “Who are ya?” The gnome enquires loudly.

The voice, of course, belongs to Cecil (pronounced See-Sil, with all the whispering lisp I can give it). Cecil is a Nothic, and Nothic’s are a gift to DMs everywhere- you’d be hard pushed to make up something creepier than a Nothic. The one eyed telepathic mind-reading, secret snatching monster lairs within the crevasse, and he’s about to put the adventurers on the spot.

The two Redbrand guides meanwhile turn to see the performance, the nearest cautions- “Let’s get out of here, it’s… odd, I sometimes hear voices.” The last part of the sentence is uttered reluctantly, like a confession.

The voice from the dark sounds again in the adventurer’s heads- “You will bring me five bodies, throw them in the crevasse- if you do not I will make it bad for you, I will tell them who you are and what you intend to do. I could be a great help to you, if you help me- I know many things. Swear to it- now!” The voice ends in a hissing gurgling giggle.

I love doing a few voices every now and then- Cecil was a delight, and while the players know where the creature is- in the crevasse dummy, they have no idea what it is.

The Redbrands are still watching the adventurers, wondering exactly what is going on- “Awright!” Elvis states loudly, Shagga nods, reluctantly- after sharing a look with Myrium and Gaukus, who silently reply in the affirmative.

“Careful then, Glasstaff- or as you know him- Iarno, is not to be trifled with. He’s a meanie!” The voice finishes, the adventurers move off at last- following their Redbrand guides, looking about them- and particularly behind them as they exit the chamber.

That however is the end of the third session.

Nice moral conundrum there, what will the goody-two-shoes priestess and paladin do, or for that manner the honourable dragonborn. Elvis, the gnome rogue is suitably spooked but doesn’t give a stuff about throwing a few corpses in to the crevasse.

Here’s the thing though- the players want to know what it is in the crevasse, and that is exactly what I was trying to achieve- they’re officially spooked.

Good session, and the players seemed to have recovered their cool (and delight) after the near TPK last time. They are particularly delighted to be level 2, and to see their hit point total double up. Obviously they’ve not fought anything much yet, so… well, we’ll see how long their new found confidence lasts.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Lost Mine of Phandelver Session #4 A Broken Promise.

Myrium the Blessed (played by Sandy) Female Human Cleric of Lathander Lvl 2
Shagga, Son of Dorf (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Paladin of Kord Lvl 2
Gaukus Grom (played by Pete) Male Dragonborn Sorcerer Lvl 2
Elvis Pickersgilly (played by Jackie) Male Forest Gnome Rogue Lvl 2*

And so here we go again, the Blessed Avengers are mid-infiltration of the Redbrand’s lair, and being lead to the gang’s leader- Glasstaff, otherwise known as Iarno (the former Lords’ Alliance agent).

Down a short corridor and to a pair of doors, the first Redbrand guide knocks on the northern portal and then opens it to reveal what looks to be an alchemical lab, “this way”, the fellow adds.

Meantime the second Redbrand barges open the other door- revealing a messy chamber in which four more Redbrands sit at a table and bicker and argue, cards in hand and the pot piled high.

“Damnation!” Myrium (human cleric) hisses- then nods at Shagga (half-orc paladin), pointing the paladin towards the newly revealed enemies with a meaningful glance. Shagga grins and slowly nods back.

Seconds later and the leading Redbrand, three of the adventurers following, heads through the neat alchemical lab and to another door, after knocking once more- only this time waiting to be told to “Enter.” The chamber revealed is a well-lit, and well-appointed bedroom-cum-study. A short middle-aged bearded man in rough robes stands, a staff clutched in his hand.




“Iarno. I mean- Glasstaff.” Myrium states with a wink, which causes the Redbrand leader to rethink what he was about to say, and in the same instant gives the game away. 

Too late.

“Go!” Myrium shouts- and the adventurers are in action, the priestess of Lathander mutters a prayer and Blesses her companions. Shagga blocks the corridor behind, draws his longsword and slices the nearest Redbrand who is left screaming- and heavily wounded. Gaukus (dragonborn sorcerer) fills the wizard’s chamber with a gout of swirling cold- his frosty Breath Weapon, Iarno and the Redbrand within are both left shivering and numb. Moments later Elvis (gnome rogue) plunges his rapier in to the same Redbrand’s thigh, the unfortunate fellow instantly folds- clutching the spot, artery severed the fool dies quickly, although far from quietly.

Through the screams Myrium stares hard at Iarno and calls for his surrender. “Never!” is the mage’s hissed reply.

Out in the hall Shagga cuts down a Redbrand, the other four gamblers stagger away from the card table and go for their blades, they’re drunk. Shagga grins. That is until three of the four launch themselves at the paladin- the half-orc is cut twice and bloodied. The fourth drunken Redbrand tries to rush past the half-orc, to get to his leader’s side, Shagga slices him open- shoulder to belly, he dies thirty or so seconds later, whimpering and pleading all the while. Trying to hold himself in.

Back in Iarno’s chamber Gaukus fires a trio of Magic Missiles in to the bandit wizard- he drops, seconds later Myrium is on hand with a Spare the Dying cantrip, she checks Iarno’s pulse- nods at Gaukus, he’s alive, job done.

Meantime the three-remaining drunken Redbrands have forced Shagga to give ground, one of them races past the half-orc and in to Iarno’s chamber, he takes in the situation there and then attempts to repeatedly stab Gaukus- a flickering blue Shield suddenly appears before the sorcerer to block both of his attacks.

Elvis skewers the fellow with his rapier, at which point Myrium shouts in her sternest voice over the chaos- “Glasstaff is captured, the rest of your colleagues are dead- put down your weapons and surrender. NOW!”

The wounded Redbrand facing Myrium, Elvis and Gaukus complies immediately, however out in the corridor the other drunken pair are still swinging furiously at Shagga. Elvis and Gaukus move to help the half-orc, together the trio cut down another Redbrand before the last attempts to run.

It doesn’t get far, Elvis buries a dagger in its back- dead.

Iarno captured, a Redbrand taken prisoner- and four bodies. The adventurers police-up the area and retire to the bandit wizard’s quarters, after grabbing the cash strewn on the card table.

The Blessed Avengers rest up, search the chamber and interrogate, a little, the drunken Redbrand. Iarno, Myrium determines, will not be conscious for a good while- the wizard is gagged, bound and made uncomfortable.

Elvis gets a little alone time with the wizard while the other guys are busy, the darling gnome uses the pommel of his dagger to hammer Iarno’s hands until most if not all of the bones are broken. He’s a piece of work…

The captured Redbrand is a low-level recruit- he knows the bandits have prisoners within their lair- the Dendrar family, wife and kids of the dead carpenter, he is happy to show the adventurers the way. He also knows ‘sorta’ that they are working for someone called the Black Spider- their orders were to look out for adventurers and the like coming to Phandalin, and more specifically to locate a trio of Dwarven brothers- the Rockseekers. The latter were to be captured alive, other than that… the fellow knows nothing. Not even what it is that lurks in the depths of the crevasse and whispers to passers-by.

There’s plenty of incriminating evidence to be found in Iarno’s chamber, including a letter from the Black Spider-




Which confirms what they have already been told. The unconscious wizard also has plenty of coin, and better still a magical staff made of what looks to be glass, “actually a glass-steel compound” Gaukus advises, and then retires with the item to examine it further, muttering “most interesting” every now and then.

An hour or so later- time enough to complete their search and for Shagga to tend to his wounds, the dragonborn sorcerer has attuned the item- a Staff of Defence.

There follows a very brief chat- prior to the adventurers heading out to rescue the Redbrand’s prisoners, the subject of the chat is ‘what do we do about the promise we made to the voice in the crevasse?’ The unanimous answer is, after Elvis withdraws his “shove the dead ‘uns in the ‘ole” with a sheepish grin that they are not going to pander to the voice in the dark. In fact… well, you’ll see.

A few minutes later, back in the crevasse chamber- with Shagga carrying an unconscious Iarno over his shoulder, and the Redbrand prisoner bound and leashed leading the way, the sibilant voice from below comes again.




“You promised…”
“That’s as maybe.” Myrium states out loud- mostly for effect, “but we don’t know what you are or what you intend, we will not exchange dead flesh for either your silence or your favour.”
“YOU PROMISED ME!”
“Show yourself then- what manner of creature are you?” Myrium replies sternly.
“YOU… I KNOW THINGS!” The hissing voice is strident now, “I can hear their thoughts, as I can yours- I could tell you their secrets… I can help you?”
“We have the wizard”, Myrium nods at the unconscious Iarno, “we don’t bargain with fiends, or monsters. Show yourself and accept the light of Lathander in to your soul, turn from your dark flesh-eating ways. Show yourself and we will treat with you.”

The priestesses last statement hangs in the air for a good while, there’s no reply- not until the adventurer’s head on their way again, then the voice comes again- quieter, much quieter, and this time full of menace. “You will regret your choice”, the unseen creature hisses, and then is silent.

Fellow DMs don’t give up your Nothic too soon, there’s fun to be had with them- as I will demonstrate. Obviously the key is make sure that your thought stealing Nothic may (or may not) have some deliciously devilish nugget of information that the players are really going to want to learn. Cecil, the Nothic, has told the players this but right now they don’t believe him, or else they’re convinced that they have all the pieces of the jigsaw- they just need to find a bit of edge, or else a corner.

There follows a short-ish debate amongst the players as to whether they should just head down in to the crevasse and sort ‘the voice’ out, popular opinion is maybe after the prisoners have been rescued and the Redbrand’s lair secured.

And so onwards…

The Redbrand guide leads the Blessed Avengers to a blank wall, which turns out to be another secret door, situated in the store room to the north of the crevasse. Through in to a narrow passage, a locked door is opened by Elvis, after the Redbrand is made to tell what lies beyond- a storeroom. Iarno and the Redbrand are shoved within, their bindings secured, the pair gagged and bagged. This after the Redbrand has indicated the route to the prisoners- through the southern door ahead.

The adventurers ready themselves and then head on in, to an unlit crypt- as they had been told, the way to the prisoners- a door in the eastern wall, but first… three skeletons rise from floor of the tomb, their bones dancing in to the air and then knitting together.




Elvis and Shagga are ready for them- the pair rush to take down the first undead to rise, however both fail to land a blow.

Shagga takes an arrow to his thigh and grimaces, the last undead has fetched out a bow.

Myrium steps in to the chamber, lofts her holy symbol and with great authority says the words- a dazzling light like the first rays of dawn causes all three undead creatures to clutch at their eye-sockets and fall back.

At which point the eastern door is flung open and a cloaked Redbrand rushes out and stabs the priestess twice in quick succession, the first blow cuts deep (a Critical Hit), leaving Myrium gasping for breath. She swings her mace and clobbers her attacker- just as a second Redbrand joins the fight.

Gaukus lights the chamber up with a Burning Hands spell, alas the flames only serve to singe (3d6 fire damage = 5 fire damage, and both Redbrands make their save = 2 fire damage).

Elvis steps in and stabs the Redbrand attacking Myrium in the back (actually in the arse, the gnome is not that tall), the fellow falls. The last Redbrand is sliced by Shagga, he drops to his knees-spills his blades, and begs to be spared.

Meantime the three skeletons clamber and claw at the wall in the furthest corner away from Myrium the Blessed. “Finish them- take them out one by one”, she orders- her three companions make short work of the trio, while the priestess binds and secures their newest prisoner.

Just a DMs note here to say that Sandy, who plays Myrium, is really starting to get the hang of being in charge. What is obviously even odder is that Sandy has been playing D&D now for a little over three month’s maybe (that’s seven sessions). She hasn’t read a book, or bothered to learn any rules beyond what she needs to know to make her PC work. The guys with 20+ years’ experience of the game are eager for her to make the decisions, they’re enjoying the backseat, which is not how the adventure started if you remember back to Flint and Shah (both of whom were fairly loud and obnoxious).

Back to it…

Weak voices filter out when the noise dies down, from the chamber recently vacated by the Redbrands, “help us… please, help us…”. The adventurers cautiously venture in and discover Mirna Dendrar and her two young children- the trio are filthy and have been much abused- for three of the adventurers the sight is all the motivation they will ever need.

Shortly after the trio are released, and tended to, and given food and water; and after the Redbrands and Iarno are all locked up (in different cells), the trio are listened to- they tell their story.

It’s a very common story, a very depressing story- the one about the little folk oppressed and made to suffer by the greedy powerful people. A story we’ve all heard before.

Mirna, with a final sob, and through gritted teeth while clutching her cowering children to her, hisses- “make them pay, all of them- make them all pay!” She is however preaching to the converted, the Redbrands- if indeed any survive, are all going to pay.

Myrium, Shagga and Gaukus swear it.

Elvis, when the other three adventurer’s turn to stare at the unmoving (and unmoved) gnome, finally nods once- shrugs his shoulders in a ‘who me’ sorta way, and then mutters “alwight”. 

The adventurers are going to finish what they started, their original plan was to grab Iarno, rescue the prisoners and then be on their way- not any more, they’re all going to pay- all of the Redbrands.

And with that the fourth session of play comes to a close.

A short session, this one was around the table- with a myriad interruptions in play for family affairs- and it must be confessed to top up drinks. I (your glorious DM) do not partake of the foul and noxious substance that is alcohol. The players are however less stoic in their resistance to the demon brew.


----------



## Richards

Good call - I never touch the stuff myself.

I'm enjoying the write-ups!  5E's a little different from what I'm used to (we never advanced beyond 3.5), but I'm enjoying the adventure and watching the behind-the-scenes interactions as well.

Johnathan


----------



## pogre

Getting ready to run this adventure for the 4th or 5th time for some kids in the H.S. D&D club I sponsor - that's what drew me to read it. However, this write up is great fun. I find myself especially enjoying the real world interactions between the partners.

I know writing a story hour like this is a lot of work. I did it for years. Please keep writing. You are doing a great job!


----------



## Goonalan

Richards said:


> Good call - I never touch the stuff myself.
> 
> I'm enjoying the write-ups!  5E's a little different from what I'm used to (we never advanced beyond 3.5), but I'm enjoying the adventure and watching the behind-the-scenes interactions as well.
> 
> Johnathan






pogre said:


> Getting ready to run this adventure for the 4th or 5th time for some kids in the H.S. D&D club I sponsor - that's what drew me to read it. However, this write up is great fun. I find myself especially enjoying the real world interactions between the partners.
> 
> I know writing a story hour like this is a lot of work. I did it for years. Please keep writing. You are doing a great job!




Thanks to both of you- very much appreciated. I've done a few story hours previously, including a couple that I've really enjoyed- I'm aiming for one post a week with this one, and I've plenty of notes so it's just a case of keeping on with it, and of course I'm enjoying reliving the sessions. I sometimes think I DM just so that I can revisit past sessions in my head and laugh at the fools we made of ourselves.

Do either of you remember the film they made based on this scenario, I think it was called "Phandelving!", or something like that. I remember the opening scene...

*FADE IN TO:*

*EXT. ROCKY HILLSIDE- DAY*

Scree and rocks, treacherous underfoot, particularly now with the rain lashing down- rivulets of muddy water cascade down the hillside.

Front and centre a cave entrance set in a broad stone bluff, around the opening scurf and debris signify the place has been inhabited for some time, although the deluge is doing its best to wash the evidence away.

Every now and then the screen flashes as lightning strikes elsewhere. Likewise, every now and then, far off thunder rumbles. The timing of these two atmospheric effects move closer together as the storm approaches our position. 

A dwarf suddenly emerges from the dark cave and in to the downpour, this is NUNDRO.

NUNDRO clutches a large iron kettle in his hands, he hefts the kettle skywards- attempting to catch the falling rain in its spout. 

He skips and dances, cavorts with the kettle held aloft- the activity seems ill-conceived.

We get close in to NUNDRO, he’s a young male dwarf (although most dwarves look like squat paunchy middle-aged men). He wears rough and dirty clothes, and has a spade strapped to his back. NUNDRO’s face is surrounded on all sides by a shock of wiry ginger hair, beard and scalp- it’s as if his hair is trying to grow away from his gurning visage. The effect is comic.

NUNDRO gurns, pokes his tongue out in concentration, and generally reacts to events via the features of his face, he goes through half-a-dozen emotions in a matter of seconds- Joy, a drop of rain enters the spout of the kettle; Misery, many more drops alas do not; Anguish- see previous; Hope and so on. His features tell us all we need to know about NUNDRO, moment by moment.

NUNDRO is obviously an imbecile.

NUNDRO shakes the kettle, he is by now soaked to the skin, then cautiously lifts the lid- all the while trying to avoid the rain entering through the upper opening, he peers within- the kettle it seems is still mostly empty.

NUNDRO goes back to his kettle-filling dance, only now he (and we) can hear sounds- mostly grunts and groans, coming from the cave opening behind him.

Eventually NUNDRO turns his back on us and stares in to the depths of the cave.

NUNDRO
(Questioning)
Diggy-diggy?​
Over time we will learn that NUNDRO has little in the way of conversation, in fact the only words to emerge from his mouth in all his years are “Diggy-diggy”, always the pair- never a solo “Diggy”. It is therefore all down to intonation for NUNDRO, as we will discover.

NUNDRO
(Determined)
Diggy-diggy.​
NUNDRO hustles in to the cave, still clutching the mostly empty kettle.

*INT. CAVERN- CONTINUOUS*

A much used and abused camp site a little way in to the cavern, which extends back in to darkness. A cooking fire burns, illuminating assorted bedrolls and backpacks, mining tools and associated gear. Also strewn about the place are the broken or discarded remnants of previous encampments- ripped and torn canvas, a broken tent, a wheelbarrow without a wheel, etc.

The walls, here and there, are scrawled with graffiti- “Pog is a GIT!”, “Halia is a BITCH!”, and “Nundro sucks ROCK!!!”

Of immediate concern (and interest) however is the rolling bolus of dwarves- two of them grappling and groaning on the floor in the middle of the camp site, the pair are engaged in a titanic battle.

NUNDRO watches on, as do we.

The two dwarves locked in unarmed combat are-

GUNDREN, a much older and fatter dwarf, his clothes are a little more expensive but equally dishevelled. His hair and beard in the same style as NUNDRO, although a shock of white.

THARDEN, a few years younger than GUNDREN, his clothes are much much dirtier- ragged in places, he has the same hair, although completely bald on top.

Observant watchers could reasonably assume that the three dwarves are in fact brothers, although there’s a significant gap in ages between GUNDREN, THARDEN & the much younger NUNDRO.

The fat wrestling dwarves do their utmost to dispel the idea that all of their kind are adept at the martial arts, the fight is a mess- akin to a spat between a pair of vigorous but vastly unskilled seven year olds in the school playground.

The wrestling and rolling continues for a while, interspersed with odd gabbled or screeched comment, like these-

GUNDREN
Moradin’s great hairy testicles! Stop it!

THARDEN
You’re a wazzock Gundren Rockseeker, a fat hairy wazzock!

GUNDREN
(Questioning)
Yeah?

THARDEN
(Certain)
Yeah!​
And on it goes.

As the fight continues the atmospheric effects become more apparent, outside of the cave the lightning flashes brighter, more often and for longer; while the volume and the intensity of the thunder continues to be ratcheted up.

Highlights of the fight include the following vignettes-

GUNDREN lines up THARDEN for a haymaker, misses by a mile- spins 360 degrees on the spot and falls in to the campfire, THARDEN looks temporarily concerned and helps to extract a shrieking GUNDREN from the flames. GUNDREN sees his opportunity and attempts a second haymaker, also a complete miss- followed by another 360 resulting in him falling head first in to a growing puddle. His scorched clothes smoke and steam.

GUNDREN and THARDEN in the clinch- mutually assured destruction by headlock, THARDEN rubs his knuckles hard on to GUNDREN’s head. GUNDREN shrieks.

Still in the clinch, GUNDREN puts his first finger in his mouth, swishes it about a bit, and then rams the wet digit in to THARDEN’s ear, and thus breaks the clinch as THARDEN retreats making “ewww” noises and ringing out the offending lughole.

GUNDREN attempts to punch THARDEN, a straight arm jab- mid flurry he lurches and falls forward, connects not with THARDEN’s face but with his genitals. 

Moments later THARDEN is bent double, dry-heaving, while GUNDREN pats and rubs his brother’s back. The truce however is temporary, as THARDEN attempts to sweep GUNDREN’s legs, he misses and connects with a full barrel of water- CRUNCH!

THARDEN is next seen hopping furiously, attempting to clutch his now throbbing foot- alas he is too fat to reach his foot. Moments later he falls over.

GUNDREN pointing and grinning at THARDEN, he takes a step back- such is his mirth, stands on the blade of a pick, the handle of the tool catapults forward and slams in to GUNDREN’s knee- he falls.

GUNDREN eventually levers himself to his feet, he has fallen in to and become wedged in a wheelbarrow (without a wheel). He wriggles furiously, dances around trying to dislodge the wheelbarrow, it’s going nowhere. He looks like a portly Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle.

THARDEN sees his opportunity and rushes in, another wild punch which GUNDREN sees in time and turns away from. THARDEN’s fist connects with the GUNDREN’s wheelbarrow carapace and he’s sent dancing away wringing his now smarting hand, yelping.

GUNDREN finally gets free of the wheelbarrow, he rushes towards THARDEN- grabs him, and the pair sink once again to the dirty ground, in exactly the same spot in which we first saw the battling duo.

NUNDRO watches on- all the while pulling faces.

NUNDRO
(Exasperated)
Diggy-diggy.​
A casual observer could easily conclude that the present fracas is an ongoing affair, it has been going on for years, scratch that- decades, and will most likely continue for many decades to come.

The fight, for want of a better word, goes on.

Until…

Script end.

It's been a funny day.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Lost Mine of Phandelver Session #5 The One-Eyed God.

Myrium the Blessed (played by Sandy) Female Human Cleric of Lathander Lvl 2
Shagga, Son of Dorf (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Paladin of Kord Lvl 2
Gaukus Grom (played by Pete) Male Dragonborn Sorcerer Lvl 2
Elvis Pickersgilly (played by Jackie) Male Forest Gnome Rogue Lvl 2*

The Blessed Avengers are in the Redbrand lair, they have taken prisoners including Glasstaff the wizard leader of the gang, and have also rescued Mirna and her kids from the bandit’s clutches.

The adventurers ready themselves and then head out of the cells and in to the crypt- the plan is to clear the way back to the cellar through which they first entered the Redbrand’s lair, there should be a short cut ahead. That done- Mirna and her kids are to be smuggled out to safety.

The plan lasts less than ten seconds, probably not even five…

The doors at the far end of the crypt clatter open, a bugbear strides in- a monstrous bugbear, wearing an eye patch- this is Mosk. Mosk is accompanied by a rag-tag bunch- another bugbear, a terrified looking goblin- this is Droop, and lastly a nervous looking Redbrand. This guy is just this minute working out that he is very probably the last of the Redbrands- he’s struggling to come to terms with this fact.

Mosk begins his sermon, and believe me I (your faithful DM) deliver the following as a sermon- Mosk has only recently seen the light (or else heard the voice).

“I am Mosk! Prophet of the One-Eyed God*”

*For legal reasons it is important that I make clear that the One-Eyed God referred to is not Gruumsh, beloved of the Orcish races. Oh no, the one-eyed god in question is much closer to hand- at present it, or rather he (probably), is located in the deep shadows of the northern corridor, watching the action and feeding lines, as required, to Mosk.

The One-Eyed God is known to his friends as Cecil, but you had probably guessed this already.

“And you…” Mosk continues, pointing with his hefty Morningstar to each adventurer in turn, “You… Medium the Bastard. You… Shaggy, son of Golf. You… Elfish Picklesilly. And you… Krokus Gorm.”

Mosk grins at the adventurer’s consternation.

“You have been chosen as the first sacrifices to the high exalted, even now the voice of the One-Eyed God orders your death.”

After a second of silence Mosk roars- “KILL THEM!”

Note the players are not exactly sure what’s going on here, however I’m not looking for a debate- I desire blood, their blood.

Just to make clear- Cecil the Nothic has been busy, he’s recently taken up residence in Mosk the Bugbear’s head, he has revealed to the bugbear his deepest and darkest secrets and fears, and in the process got Mosk believing that he is the Chosen One.

And so, back to the action…




The Blessed Avengers however are ready for the call to arms- Gaukus (dragonborn sorcerer) takes a step forward and unleashes his last remaining spell- Burning Hands, and it’s a scorcher- both bugbears are singed- Mosk badly, the Redbrand is likewise hurt, and the goblin- poor old Droop, is incinerated in an instant.

Shame, the little feller was the only one of the bad guys in the lair who knew the way to Cragmaw Castle, home to King Grol- and at present, Gundren Rockseeker, as I say- shame that.

Although… Cecil the Nothic may of course know the way.

“Form a line” Myrium (human cleric) screams, “Hold them!”

Mosk and the Redbrand get in to action against the priestess, she’s cut- but not badly, a moment later and Mosk also catches Elvis (gnome rogue) with a wild swing- fortunately only a glancing blow. Myrium prays and Blesses her companions. Shagga (half-orc paladin) gets in to action and cuts Mosk- the bugbear leader is very quickly bloodied.

Seconds later Gaukus manoeuvres and unleashes his icy Breath Weapon (for 11 cold damage- good rolls), Mosk and the Redbrand are left barely able to stand, both shivering furiously.

Mosk calls again on his One-Eyed God, and then smashes Myrium down on to the cold stone floor.

The terrified Redbrand however is off and running, as far away as he can get.

A third bugbear shambles in to the crypt, having only just made his way out of the pit trap it fell in to in the previous corridor. The creature arrives just in time to see Elvis, the gnome, stab his rapier in to Mosk’s side, the bugbear leader falls. Elvis then grabs out a dagger with his off-hand and spins it in to the already wounded bugbear’s leg, the creature sags- it too is almost spent.

It does however have enough energy to get off another attack, the bugbear’s morningstar sends Elvis spinning like a top, and to the cold stone floor- unconscious, and dying.

That’s two adventurers on the deck and bleeding out- Myrium and Elvis.

And then… and then… well, the uninjured bugbear joins the fight, his comrade has only three hit points left, and then… and then… well, there’s a lot of missing. Two rounds of it in fact- when dice go bad. When we do get a hit it’s a Ray of Frost from Gaukus, for two cold damage, the badly wounded bugbear is down to one hit point.

Oh, how we laughed, actually now I’m remembering it was only me laughing at the time.

The uninjured bugbear smashes Shagga down, or else he would have done if it wasn’t for the half-orc’s Relentless Endurance.

It’s getting awfully close to a TPK again…

The paladin survives- reaches down and grasps Myrium’s hand- he Lays on Hands and the priestess awakes (having failed two Death Saves in a row).

Gaukus’ second Ray of Frost finally does for the badly wounded bugbear.

Myrium drags herself to her feet and holds her holy symbol up high- she Preserves Life, and Elvis opens his eyes too (having also just failed his second Death Save in a row).

At the time the players were swearing like troopers- they figured they had this fight beat when all of a sudden the dice turned against them, particularly with their Death Save rolls- four made, four failed.

Note Cecil, the Nothic, clears off fairly sharpish- Mosk was his man, once the bugbear leader fell he had no influence on the fight.

The last bugbear standing, sans comrades- and now faced by four opponents (who are all looking a lot healthier), and having already fallen in a pit today, gets the hell out of dodge.

The Blessed Avengers are not in the mood (or health) to pursue the beast. They’re low on spells, hit points and they really need an Extended Rest.

The adventurers don’t hesitate, Myrna and her kids are herded out of the chamber, safely around the open pit in the corridor ahead, and then in to the cellar. Then on to freedom, the adventurers don’t look back, although…

As they are leaving the cellar a whispered voice- familiar to them by now, sends them on their way with a hissing giggle, and some words of wisdom- “I’m right behind you!”

The Blessed Avengers, in a most unsightly way, sprint all the way back to town, with a still unconscious Iarno bouncing over one of Shagga’s meaty shoulders.

They are extremely grateful to get out of the Redbrand’s lair alive, they’re also more than a little concerned that the voice from the crevasse is out to do them harm, and seems to be following them. We break for drinks and a short discussion about who or what the whispering voice is- the guys think it is some kind of invisible creature, or else very sneaky- possibly undead, and with an area ESP effect- it can hear thoughts. They eventually figure out that the One-Eyed God revered by Mosk is most likely (they’re not certain) is also the whispering creature from the crevasse.

Which makes things worse, their enemy is a sneaky bastard with ESP, able to charm others and get this- as far as they know has not attacked them yet. It’s that final fact that scares them the most, their enemy (many of the players speculate) has either got a devastating attack or else- nothing much, and so has to get others to do its killing for it. Either way there’s a great deal of consternation in the ranks.

Note, I didn’t just allow the players to make a monster knowledge check and tell them that they’re facing a Nothic, I did allow them to make checks and then I hinted (only a little) at what sort of creature it could be. It helped that they all rolled about average for their checks, I want to keep Cecil a secret for as long as I can.

Back to town…




A lot happens in the next two days, that said the Blessed Avengers find plenty of time to relax, level up (their level three now), and to smell the flowers i.e. experience non-life-threatening situations.

The guys have seen a lot of death recently, some of it up real close. Too close- nearly another TPK there.

The Blessed Avengers roleplay their way through a lot of other stuff before the end of the session, and so in no particular order they-

1)    Interrogate Iarno Albrek, sorry- Glasstaff, with Sildar’s help. They learn that- the Black Spider is a drow, and that he or she sent the bugbears to help Iarno (the bugbears therefore know, make that knew, where the Black Spider is…). The Black Spider is searching for Wave Echo Cave and the Forge of Spells- tick, they had that figured. And that’s about it, Iarno doesn’t know who has Gundren Rockseeker but he suspects that a bunch of goblins lead by a bugbear called King Grol may be involved. The bugbears sent by the Black Spider had a goblin with them- Droop (incinerated by Gaukus’ Burning Hands spell), this little guy was originally sent by King Grol (Droop therefore knows, sorry- make that knew, where King Grol is laired). Basically, the adventurers discover that everyone that had information about where their enemies are located (and where Gundren Rockseeker is probably being held prisoner) is either dead, or has fled.

The guys also realise that a creature with ESP could indeed prove to be of worth to them… particularly if said creature had read the minds of either the bugbears, or else Droop the goblin. It seems they’re going to be heading back in to the Redbrand’s lair sometime soon, this time in search of the whispering voice.

So, there’s that.

2)    The gang go shopping, refresh their stocks and buy a clutch of Healing Potions- the last batch in town. They also take the plaudits, the townsfolk are overjoyed, although equally dismayed about the nest of vipers that had almost destroyed their community. The Blessed Avengers however are the heroes of the hour.

3)    Elvis, the sneaky little bastard, reports in to his boss- Halia of the Phandalin Miner’s Exchange. The Black Network likes to keep up-to-date with events. Elvis is rewarded with another Potion of Healing.

Finally, the adventurers muster the courage to go back in to the Redbrand hideout- specifically to recover the two Redbrand prisoners they left in the cells, and to find and hopefully parley with the whispering voice creature. The place is, as far as they can tell, is as they left it- except for the fact that both Redbrand prisoners have been killed and their faces cut off. Actually, the bodies of the pair look to have necrotised very quickly, the adventurers only left them a day-or-so ago, and they look like they’ve been dead for years. The guys also find a little more loot that they missed on their first swoop, the crevasse is of course empty- save for the remains of Thel Dendrar, the dead (and partially consumed) carpenter.

The whispering voice creature (Cecil to you) alas does not answer their calls or requests- it seems to have gone, which the guys find less than reassuring.

The Blessed Avengers return to town, slightly dispirited- they’re still lacking information regarding their missing patron- Gundren Rockseeker.

Just for info while this is going on the rescued Mirna, and her kids, are being looked after by Sister Garaele and some of the goodwives of the town.

The adventurers new found fame has also caused them to be approached by other members of the community, ostensibly with job offers-

4)    Daran Edermath, ex-adventurer and Order of the Gauntlet member- who also introduced Myrium to Shagga, has a request. He marks on a map of the area, which he supplies to the adventurers, a place called Old Owl Well, a ruined tower (with a well in it) and compound- local miners have reported the presence of undead in the area. He wants it checked out. Daran also has a gift for Shagga, a magical blade called Talon, a sword he wielded in his adventuring days, the massive half-orc crushes Daran with his hug. The quest is accepted.

5)    Sister Garaele (priestess of Tymora) confides that she has been tasked by her Harper superiors to search out a banshee called Agatha, who lairs in the Neverwinter Woods near Conyberry, and ask her about the whereabouts of a long lost spellbook. Garaele wonders if the adventurers could complete the task for her, she’s not really built for adventuring, and she would be most grateful. The Blessed Avengers accept the quest, and are briefed by the good Sister, they’re also given a jewelled necklace to be offered as a reward to the vain banshee, for the information that is needed.

6)    Harbin Wester, the mayor of Phandalin, also has a quest to give- miners have reported orcs in the hills south of Conyberry, near a place called Wyvern’s Tor- they need taking care of. The adventurers are hired.

So, that’s lots of things to do, none of which however have anything to do with getting their patron Gundren back, and yet they seem to be at an impasse. Sildar and the adventurers think that Gundren has been taken to Cragmaw Castle, lair of King Grol. They also think that King Grol is working for the Black Spider, as was Iarno/Glasstaff & the Redbrands. They hope the Black Spider has not yet got his or her hands on Gundren, and that the location of Wave Echo Cave is therefore still safe. They hope.

Sildar makes it clear that the Lords’ Alliance will pay handsomely for the location of Wave Echo Cave, he means of course- the safe return of Gundren Rockseeker. Furthermore, the grizzled ex-guard captain has asked every miner in town- Tharden and Nundro, brothers of Gundren, are definitely missing.




The adventurers have little choice, and of course they are all keen to impress their new friends, and their individual factions (at least Shagga and Gaukus are), and so the plan is to head out of town on the morrow. A wide arc- first stop Agatha the banshee near Conyberry, then south to the Old Owl Well, and lastly in to the hills to Wyvern Tor. Finally, a meander through the hills- to see if they can find the camp of the missing Rockseeker brothers, all the way back to Phandalin. To help them on their way the adventurers have managed to beg or borrow riding horses, Elvis is the odd one out- he has managed to ‘boost’ (steal) a miniature (Shetland-style) pony.

Myrium isn’t very happy about Elvis’ habit of just acquiring things, but all her efforts to discover who the gnome has stolen his ride from prove fruitless- no-one it seems is missing a miniature (Shetland-style) pony. It is safe to say that the other three party members- Myrium, Shagga and Gaukus (who are all Lawful-something) are not exactly enamoured with Elvis at times.

In reality Elvis has not stolen the pony, he was given it by his boss Halia Thornton, however the gnome rogue has his image to think about, he therefore tells the guys that he stole it. Mostly just to piss them off.

There’s a big drink in the Stonehill Tavern on the night before the Blessed Avengers depart, the community shows its thanks- Myrium gets plenty of offers of a bed for her last night in civilisation but resists temptation.

The offers soon dry up when Shagga parks himself close to the beautiful priestess and glares at anyone that looks like they’re going to chat with Myrium.

The only other thing of note- and this is probably not even worth mentioning, is that Pip- the twelve-year-old son of Toblen and Trilena Stonehill (owners of the Stonehill Tavern), heard a funny voice in his sleep last night, it sang to him and made him giggle.

A few days later (after the Blessed Avengers have departed) Toblen finds that a bunch of slates have fallen off the roof of the tavern, he puts it down to the high winds of late, and not down to the fact that Cecil the Nothic has broken in and is now laired in the attic of the Inn, listening to the thoughts of all those that inhabit the hostelry.

Hardly worth mentioning, that is however the end of the fifth session of play.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Lost Mine of Phandelver Session #6 The Road to Nowhere

Myrium the Blessed (played by Sandy) Female Human Cleric of Lathander Lvl 3
Shagga, Son of Dorf (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Paladin of Kord Lvl 3
Gaukus Grom (played by Pete) Male Dragonborn Sorcerer Lvl 3
Elvis Pickersgilly (played by Jackie) Male Forest Gnome Rogue Lvl 3*

The Blessed Avengers are all now Level 3, and on the road to further adventure.

And so, the long ride to Conyberry, which proves to be… well, meh. Nothing untoward happens, the only thing worth reporting is the fact that an ancient dwarven tome, acquired from Iarno/Glasstaff- and being read by Gaukus (dragonborn sorcerer), turns out to include a visit by the author to Wave Echo Cave. It also mentions the Forge of Spells, a device within the caves used to craft magic items. The author of the tome, a priest of Lathander- as it transpires, was sent to Wave Echo Cave to pay for a magical mace dedicated to the God of Dawn to be created. Myrium (human cleric (of Lathander, remember)) is obviously very pleased to hear this- all the more reason for the Blessed Avengers to locate the long lost cavern.

Back to the journey- the weather is pleasant, the Triboar Trail proves to be the lonely road- not a soul is upon it, the adventurers arrive at the ruins of Conyberry late in the afternoon of the second day out of Phandalin. Conyberry is not what it once was- all that is left of the place are the ruined shells of three stone buildings, no wall is more than three feet high.

However, there’s no time like the present- the adventurers go searching for trails in the nearby Neverwinter Woods, Sister Garaele has drawn a map of sorts for them. Eventually they find a track and follow it, a good twenty minutes in to the forest, which grows darker and a little more frightening as they go deeper.




There they find Agatha’s lair, a dome-shaped wooden structure seemingly built within the trunk, roots and branches of a living tree. Cautiously they investigate, with Myrium leading the way and announcing their arrival as politely as she can.

Seconds later the hovering apparition of a once beautiful elven maiden- with her throat torn out and still dripping spectral blood, suddenly appears within their midst. The effect is so traumatic that Elvis (gnome rogue) has an accident in his trousers and flees the banshee’s lair to hide in the woods until it is all over.

It’s good (and silly) every now and then to get the players to roll a random d20, just to see what happens- in this instance when the terrifying banshee appears in their midst. Jackie (playing Elvis) rolled a ‘1’, and chose her own punishment- to make pee-pee.

The sudden departure of the surly Elvis proves to be no bad thing, the three remaining wholesome folk say all the right things, or at least Myrium does- Shagga (half-orc paladin) just nods along, while Gaukus adds nuggets of sage wisdom which are mostly ignored by everyone else. Agatha’s terrifying visage is soon replaced by a crooning smile as the priestess of Lathander hands over the beautiful necklace. A short while later and the adventurers have the information that Sister Garaele needs, they then politely refuse late afternoon tea- Agatha has just baked scones, and as quickly as they can make their way back to the ruins of Conyberry. Obviously picking up Elvis on the way, the embarrassed gnome has cleaned himself up a little.

The Blessed Avengers spend the night in the ruins of Conyberry- nothing untoward comes to pass.

DM note- I’m using the rules for wandering monsters exactly as written in the module.

The very next day they head south through the hills and bluffs- in search of Old Owl Well and following Daran’s map, they make good time and find the place late the same afternoon, there’s another two hours of light- at least, time enough to investigate.

A breached stone wall forms a compound, to the north a once much taller tower- truncated half way up its second storey. To the east within the compound the shell of a much larger stone building- two stories high but again the upper level is all but gone. The adventurers are certain they are in the right place as the ruined tower has a large owl motif carved above its entrance.

The adventurers get close to the compound wall and watch the place for a while, every now and then there’s a smell on the breeze- the scent of carrion, the scent of death. Nothing however moves within.

Elvis is eventually persuaded to go take a look in the closest building (not the tower), using the abundant cover (the courtyard is overgrown) he scoots over as silently as he can to check things out. There’s nothing to see that is until the gnome gets up the courage to take a look inside- at which point he spots the zombie that is standing just to the side of the doorway he’s leaning through. The undead moans and lashes out but the gnome is already off and running- and gibbering like a loon, all the way back to his friends.

The other three adventurers only make sense of what Elvis is saying when three zombies come staggering out of the building, shuffling in their general direction.

Shagga goes to meet the foe, hits hard- Gaukus blasts the same zombie with a Ray of Frost, while Elvis (now very pissed off- mostly with himself) moves in and stabs the same creature multiple times- and still it doesn’t fall.

A while later Shagga cuts the first zombie down, however at this point there are now five of the shambling undead in the courtyard- Myrium has fired up the Bless, and with Shagga formed a very narrow fighting front. The zombies are being (mostly) kept at bay- they have not landed a single hit.

And so it goes for the next twenty or so minutes- at which point the adventurers have managed to cut four of the shambling menaces down, and yet more have joined the fight- another batch staggering out of the ruined tower.

So, thirty minutes (about 5-6 rounds) in and there are still five of the undead left standing. It’s worth noting that the zombies are still yet to land a single hit.

DM note- what the bloody hell to do with 5e zombies? I have two favoured options-

1)    Bore the players to death, which involves playing the zombies as written, each one shambles forward makes its to-hit roll and then inevitably, sometime later, rolls its Con save (at 0 HP), and more often than not (seemingly) gets back up to do it all over again- and again- and again. My record for a single 5e zombie is five times back on its feet. Or,

2)    Mob one adventurer (the closest) and then aid another to give advantage to half of the attackers. This can work out very badly for PCs, I recommend you use it only when you get one PC properly mobbed, facing at least four enemies (better with six). The surprise element often makes it scarier.

The other obvious bonus to DMing zombies is they are fearless and brainless- so, if the squishy wizard at the back starts firing area effect spells then have all of the zombies left standing run at him/her- who cares about opportunity attacks when you are a zombie. Even if only a few of them get to the wizard, it can get messy and induce a great deal of panic. It’s comedy gold if the wizard runs too. Have other zombies wander off, or just do dumb things- sing & dance, climb a tree, go away and dig a hole (some remnant of their past life buried there). You can be scary, funny or even poignant with zombies. Killing them is so difficult at times (particularly mobs) that you are obliged to have some of them do daft stuff.

Back to it…

Gaukus and Myrium have had enough, the dragonborn unleashes his Shatter spell- only destroying one of the creatures but badly wounding many more. Then the priestess of Lathander lofts her holy symbol and turns a trio of the undead- three zombies turn tail and shamble back the way they came.




At which point a portly bald-headed and heavily tattooed human exits the tower screaming and shouting at the adventurers. The fracas is put on hold, the bald fellow- identified by Myrium and Gaukus as a Red Wizard of Thay (not nice), orders his zombie minions to cease fighting.

A barked conversation follows, actually ‘conversation’ is probably not the right word. The Red Wizard, he’s not denying it (but also not confirming it), is very unhappy that the adventurers have killed many of his servants. Servants that keep him safe at night out here in the wilds.

The adventurers, specifically Myrium, Shagga and Gaukus are however of the opinion that the animated dead are inherently evil (or else just plain unnatural/bad) and therefore they should be destroyed.

This coming from a bunch of fellows that have just been trading information with a banshee.

The argument rumbles on until there’s nowhere else for it to go.  Myrium and Shagga are insisting that the undead are destroyed, and that the Red Wizard should accompany them back to Phandalin. The Red Wizard is of course having none of it, which is why he tries a Hold Person spell on Shagga (he fails) and then orders his zombies back in to the attack. Note, three more zombies join the fray from the tower.

The Red Wizard (or else the DM) is smart enough to keep the conversation going until Myrium’s Bless spell has expired and the turned undead are now back under his control. Suddenly the boring (and easy) fight is starting to look a little more dangerous (and therefore interesting).

At which point I switch to the mob approach for the zombies.

The adventurers go from doing all they can to not use their best spells, or skills; to unleashing everything they’ve got.

Gaukus fires off another Shatter spell, destroying three zombies in an instant, and wounding the Red Wizard- who is also suddenly having second thoughts. Elvis goes in to a stabbing fury and gets slammed by a zombie, as does Shagga- several times. The paladin however has had enough he dodges through the shambling undead (taking AoO’s as he goes- all alas misses) and cuts down the Red Wizard with a Divine Smite.

There follows a slaughter, with Myrium’s Spiritual Weapon never missing, eventually the zombies are destroyed, even the ones that take to wandering off.

The Red Wizard’s gear is searched- lots of nice things including a ring which turns out to be magical, some sort of defensive magic (+1 Ring of Protection). Myrium decides that Elvis should have it, which the gnome finds somewhat odd. The little fellow is having a bit of a crisis of confidence, he is by nature a nasty piece of work (and a Zhent), and yet his companions regularly look after him- with loot, and healing, and help when he’s in trouble.

Elvis’ loyalties to Halia Thornton (his Zhent contact) are being stretched, against his better judgement he is beginning to like his new-found friends.

The adventurers thoroughly search the ruins- it seems the Red Wizard was not lying to them- he explained during the earlier argument that he was excavating and exploring the area, all the evidence they discover points to this being true.

After they set a watch, as they do every night, and then bed down inside the tower.

Second watch, around midnight, a pair of humanoid-shaped creatures are spotted by Elvis sniffing around the courtyard, the gnome is not sure what they are but is disconcerted by the fact that one of them seems to be eating the Red Wizard’s body.




Elvis attempts to silently wake his companions, alas he manages to make rather a lot of noise doing so- he kicks his canteen over. One of the creatures rushes directly in to the tower, and at him. Up close he can see it is a ghoul, he starts screaming.

Note, Jackie (who plays Elvis) has a strange habit (exhibited so far) of rolling ‘1’s when she least needs them, most often in the Dice Tower on Fantasy Grounds for her Stealth checks.

Then, miraculously, the gnome manages to skewer the undead beast with his rapier (and a Critical Hit), killing it instantly.

The second ghoul lopes over to investigate, just in time to bump in to Shagga, the half-orc launches himself out of the ruined tower, and with another Divine Smite decapitates the ghoul.

Twenty minutes later the four now wide-awake adventurers are certain that there are no more enemies around, they re-set the watch and then get back to resting.

In the morning Elvis attunes his new magical ring, and feels all the better for it.

That however is the end of the sixth session- due to real life intrusions we only got to play for two to three hours.

Another good session but the players (and the DM) are chaffing to be back to the business of finding Gundren Rockseeker, it makes sense (a little) to take on these extra (mostly) faction based side quests but the guys are wanting to be on with things.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Lost Mine of Phandelver Session #7 Horse Power.

Myrium the Blessed (played by Sandy) Female Human Cleric of Lathander Lvl 3
Shagga, Son of Dorf (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Paladin of Kord Lvl 3
Gaukus Grom (played by Pete) Male Dragonborn Sorcerer Lvl 3
Elvis Pickersgilly (played by Jackie) Male Forest Gnome Rogue Lvl 3*

Warning- this was a long session.

The adventurers move on early in the morning, leaving Old Owl Well behind them- through the hills, crags and tall grasses in which anything could hide. The journey soon becomes a search- they are looking for Wyvern Tor, a high scarp which is purportedly the lair of the orc gang that has been raiding mine camps in the Phandalin area.

Elvis (gnome rogue) spots smoke late on in the afternoon, an hour or so later and the adventurers close in on a lone orc guard dozing next to a cave mouth- the rumours were right.

The gnome gets as close as he dares, unheard and unseen, and then attempts to assassinate the foul brute, his first ever assassination attempt- Elvis misses his target (Jackie rolls ‘2’ & ‘3’ with advantage).

Gaukus (dragonborn sorcerer) scrambles and slams three Magic Missiles in to the orc who roars and then jumps to his feet, attempting to flee in to the cavern- and making a lot of noise in the attempt. Myrium (human cleric) and Shagga (half-orc paladin) rush to cut it off- both however fail to connect with their wild swings.

Gaukus’ second wave of Magic Missiles takes the creature down just as it dives in to the gloom of the cavern- however seconds later there’s an answering call from within. Shagga precis the situation “…they come.”

The adventurers move in to the cavern, effectively blocking the only entrance/exit (they hope)- Shagga to the fore, a massive orc dashes out of a passage ahead and buries its greataxe in to the half-orc paladin. A second orc joins the fray- “Hold the line”, Myrium screams and Blesses her companions, a moment later her Spiritual Weapon, a glowing mace, appears and thumps one of the orcs.




Shagga cuts the wounded orc down, as a third orc rushes out of the dark and flails wildly at Gaukus, Elvis appears out of the shadows and stabs his rapier in to the beast- it dies, and then for good measure he throws a dagger in to the side of the last orc standing.

A javelin spears out of the darkness and thunks in to Shagga’s chest- that hurt (a Critical Hit and the half-orc paladin is now very heavily wounded). Another javelin sails high and wide.

Myrium is quickly to Shagga, she Cures his Wounds, the paladin continues to fight while muttering a prayer of his own- Shield of Faith. The two javelin flinging orcs grab out their greataxes and join the melee.

Gaukus launches a Shatter spell, which causes the cavern to shudder and shake, one of the orcs is killed outright, the other two left wounded, but only slightly. Elvis suddenly appears again, scampers out of the shadows and cuts another orc down.

Then, at last, Brughor the Axe (the furious chief of this gang), and Gog the Ogre make themselves known- the pair come rushing from different passages, and straight in to the fracas.

Elvis, at the last moment, tumbles and evades the Ogre’s massive club.

Myrium’s Spiritual Weapon smashes the last of the orc rabble down- there’s just Brughor and Gog left standing, the priestess Cures Shagga again. The paladin of Kord, employing his Hunter’s Quarry, cuts Brughor.

Gaukus unleashes a Thunderwave- the effect is terrible, a large section of the cavern ceiling collapses- three of the four adventurers have to sway and dodge falling rocks (and miraculously do so)- Brughor and Gog are less agile, the pair suffer additional wounds (Brughor is hurting bad) and are pushed back by the blast.

DM Interlude- just to say in game this was a staggeringly good fight with the players screaming with delight and frustration in equal measure as it unfolded. I went to town with some of the descriptions- think action movie.

Elvis spins out a dagger, the blade sinks in to Brughor’s chest- burrowing in to the orc chief’s heart- dead.

Gog roars and swings, the only way out of this mess is through the adventurers, Shagga however deflects the Ogre’s titanic blow. Myrium hits with her mace, and then again with her Spiritual Weapon, while Shagga uses a Divine Smite to tear in to the beast- Gog is roaring in pain and fury.

Gaukus’ icy Breath Weapon sets the Ogre’s teeth to chattering, Elvis dashes in and stabs the huge humanoid repeatedly, and yet still the beast is not finished- it’s greatclub nearly flattens Shagga, the half-orc only just clings on to consciousness (down to 3 hit points).

Myrium’s Spiritual Weapon scuds in and thumps Gog again, while the Blessed Cures Shagga once more. The half-orc slices furiously, severing one of the Ogre’s legs- Gog roars, totters, and then falls.

Shagga poses by the dead massive humanoid, like he’s expecting one of his compatriots to capture the moment in charcoal or paint. He’d love that.

DM Interlude- actually what Rob (who plays Shagga) said was something like- “that would be a great selfie”, he’s in his mid to late 40’s- he’s the (cool?) teenager of our group.

And then rest.

A while later the adventurers explore the remainder of the cavern, there’s money and several vials that turn out (disappointingly) to contain perfume, all hidden away in a large unlocked chest in the farthest chamber.

The adventurers however are done for the night, time to get some rest- they guide their mounts (eventually- Shagga has to forcibly persuade two of the beasts of burden) in to the cavern and corral them there, and then set watch in the entrance.

Alas the Random Encounters Table has other ideas, only an hour in to their quiet time a whole swarm of bats boils out of a dark chimney towards the rear of the stunted cave complex- the adventurers come awake in the midst of the fury, the bats are making their way to the surface for their nightly feed.




The moment is made worse when half-a-dozen stirges swoop in to the cavern, looking to feed on the bats, the bloodsucking avians however spy much larger prey- the Blessed Avengers.

Gaukus is savaged, or else bled- and left heavily wounded as two of the creatures alight upon him and begin to drink their fill. The dragonborn sorcerer makes great use of his Magic Missiles- each missile bursts one of the bloody flying buggers. Elvis manages to shoot another down, while the remainder are destroyed moments later by another salvo of Gaukus’ Magic Missiles.

The fight is short and bloody, Shagga is lightly wounded, while Gaukus is barely able to stand (reduced to 3 hit points).

The adventurers spend a while healing, and watching and waiting, before finally settling down once again for the night, and with no more disturbances.

The next day they head back out in to the light, the plan is to take a wander through the hills at the foot of the Sword Mountains, this is where the miners from Phandalin come to dig, or at least those that are brave enough to camp so far away from the safety of the town.  Perhaps they can find the Rockseeker’s camp, the adventurers however realise that their chances are slim- they are literally looking for a hole in the ground.

The first day out of Wyvern Tor they encounter nothing- and nobody, there’s not a soul to be seen, an abundance of natural flora and fauna, but no miners and no hidden camps.

The group are despondent, the adventurers have discovered nothing on their journeys so far to help them to find Gundren Rockseeker.

To break up the boredom the DM, with a little help from the Random Encounters Table, decides to liven things up, and so.

On Shagga’s watch, just after midnight a trio of stirges decide to investigate the adventurer’s camp, the half-orc paladin is dozing, he sees nothing. Nothing that is until Gaukus starts screaming- there are two of the bloodsuckers leeching the dragonborn (one with a Critical Hit). A second or two later and Elvis is yelping in pain too- he is also being bled.




One salvo of Magic Missiles later and the three stirges are toast. Gaukus is not happy, although soon after apologetic for his harsh words to Shagga, Elvis is less amenable- and much more sweary. There is dissention in the ranks- which calls for a team talk from Myrium, after the horses are checked over for bloodsuckers.

The new plan is- continue through the hills to Phandalin, interview the people of the town again- perhaps they have missed something, and then head back to the goblin lair- there may have been another clue there. Myrium (& Sildar) didn’t get much of a chance to look around.

The rest of the night passes without incident.

A day and a half later and the adventurers are back in Phandalin, the only encounters on the rest of the journey are with miners and mining camps, however no-one they talk to has seen or heard of the Rockseekers for the best part of a month.




And so… Phandalin, first stop to check in with the various folk that set them their recently completed tasks.

Daran Edermath, the ex-adventurer (and Order of the Gauntlet member), listens intently to the adventurer’s version of events at Old Owl Well, he has nothing but praise for their actions- one less Red Wizard in the world is a step in the right direction as far as he is concerned. Same goes for the clutch of zombies they put to the sword. Alas Daran has no new clues to the bigger mystery- the location of Gundren Rockseeker.

Next stop is Sister Garaele, priestess of Tymora (and Harper member), who is delighted with the information that Agatha, the banshee, has provided- she passes over three Healing Potions for distribution. Further questioning with regard to Cragmaw Castle and the whereabouts of Gundren Rockseeker alas proves to be fruitless- the priestess knows nothing about the goblin’s location. She does however have a message to pass on- Mirna, the widow of the town’s carpenter- recently rescued by the adventurers from the Redbrands, has asked to see them- to thank them personally. The widow is staying with Qelline Alderleaf, a helpful halfling farmer; the adventurers noncommittedly murmur their thanks, they’ll try to make time to see her.

For now however they have people to interview- next stop is the Town Hall, to see the mayor Harbin Wester (& Sildar, who is by now encamped there). Harbin rewards the adventurers- with money and thanks, and also apologies for not making a better fist of the Redbrand problem. There follows lots more chatter- with Harbin, with Sildar and then with the Redbrand prisoners in the cells beneath the Town Hall.

The result of it all is… nada. Nothing.

Not a clue, the sum total of their knowledge is- Gundren was captured (with Sildar) by Klarg’s goblins, with help from some hobgoblins- the same hobgoblins took Gundren to… where exactly? Best guess is to the lair of King Grol, a place called Cragmaw Castle- probably in the Neverwinter Woods, which is a massive place. It is also possible that Gundren was taken directly to the Black Spider who is located… unknown. If Gundren wasn’t taken directly to the Black Spider it is likely that King Grol has since sold the dwarf to the drow.

The rest of the day is spent chasing shadows, by the end of it the adventurers have agreed to head back to the goblin lair that Myrium (& Sildar) so narrowly escaped- to search for clues and the merchant goods of the Lionshield Coster here in Phandalin. It seems a shipment of theirs was hijacked on the Triboar Trail only a few months past. The guys will also recover the bodies (or what’s left of them) of the three adventurers that fell there- Flint, Nimbus & Shah Mah’ha.

It’s not much of a plan but it will have to do.

The players are stuck- they’re really scratching their heads here.

The adventurers also make the time to call in on the people and places that they loaned their mounts from- they have taken to riding (rather than walking) places. They negotiate prices for their new rides- and once paid for fit them out with saddles et al. They then, inevitably, name them (although Gaukus has to be repeatedly cajoled in to doing so). Shagga rides ‘HP’ (Horse Power), Myrium rides ‘Dawn’s Glory’, Gaukus rides ‘Grom-Taib’ (Draconic translates as ‘Grom’s ride’) and Elvis’ (Shetland) Pony is ‘Dobbers’. The players, for some reason, insisted this information appear in their story. 

Note it requires a twenty minute break and much chatter to name the horses, this is by far the most important event to take place this session. Bloody players.

Much later Elvis sneaks out of the Stonehill Tavern and goes to visit his boss Halia- he gets her up to date with events, Elvis is told in no uncertain terms that his task is to find Gundren, and then Wave Echo Cave- screw the Black Spider the Black Network wants a piece of the action. This, Halia informs the gnome, could be the making of him…

Note the Black Network, the Zhentarim (in my campaigns), are the equivalent of the present-day Mafia (as depicted in cheesy films) of our world.

The next morning and the adventurers are about to depart when Sister Garaele pays them a visit- she’s here to remind them to stop off at the Alderleaf Farm, and talk to poor Mirna. Somewhat reluctantly the adventurers decide to get this done now.

There follows a good twenty to thirty minutes of thank you’s and tears, at which point the adventurers declare that they really have to get on… Mirna has however one more request for them, it seems her family moved to Phandalin from a village called Thundertree- they had to leave in a hurry, after a minor undead invasion. In their haste the family’s great treasure was left behind, a beautiful necklace- buried beneath the hearthstone of their herb shop, if only the adventurers would recover it. More tears follow, it is clear that while Mirna has plenty of friends she now has no husband, and no money- and two children to raise.

Myrium understands, Shagga understands, Gaukus understands- all three swear that they will see it done, just not right now…

Elvis doesn’t understand, therefore Elvis explains- letting a few secrets out of the bag in the process, the gnome snappily recounts the adventurers situation- the loss of Gundren (& his brothers), and the possibility that a drow (perhaps lots of drow) are searching for (or may have already found) a cavern in which there is a forge that can be used to make terrible magic items. Furthermore, this is all happening right on Phandalin’s doorstep, very likely.

Myrium and Gaukus (mainly) try to get Elvis to shut up- but the gnome is very eager to have his say, his final statement neatly sums up the situation, “we have to find Cragmaw Castle, find Gundren ‘bloody’ Rockseeker, and then find Wave Echo Cave… your poxy necklace is at the bottom of the list.”

It gets tetchy for a good while, it takes another hour or so to clear up the hurt, at which point- as the adventurers are leaving, still apologising for their gnome companion, that Qelline (the halfling farmer) says matter-of-factly that her friend Reidoth the Brown would certainly know where Cragmaw Castle is, if it is in Neverwinter Woods- he knows the place like the back of his hand.

“Reidoth the what?” Myrium asks.
“Where can we find Reidoth the Brown, and who or what is he?” Gaukus cuts to the chase.
“He’s a druid, he lives in Thundertree. Now don’t come back until you have Mirna’s jewel, that woman has suffered enough”, Qelline adds.

The whooping with joy comes later, the adventurers rush back to the Stonehill Tavern- grab their gear, check in with Sildar to tell the tale, and then hit the road- next stop Thundertree.

All is well with the world.

It’s a long session this one, we played on in to the wee small hours, the players were keen to get to Thundertree, and to meet Reidoth the Brown.




The adventurers, with their newly named mounts, make haste for Thundertree- initially following the track to the Triboar Trail, then north to the limit of Neverwinter Woods, following the forest again to the north. They ride hard and fast, aiming to supplement rest with healing spells for their mounts.

Two days later they are encamped at the edge of the forest no more than ten or twelve miles south of Thundertree, they’ll be there by midday tomorrow- best estimate. Now, however, to rest- all is well with the world.

That is until me and my Random Encounter Table get to work- the wolf pack hits during Elvis’ watch, and again the watchman is found wanting- three of the beasts manage to close in on the adventurers without being noticed by the gnome. It gets bloody very quickly- two of the wolves savage the reclining Elvis, while Gaukus (wouldn’t you know it) almost gets his throat ripped out (with a Critical Hit).




Seconds later and Elvis is on his feet and screaming (mostly for healing), he stabs frantically at the nearest wolf and savages it, Gaukus is the next to his feet- his Shield spell keeping the wolf on him at bay. Shagga’s Divine Smite ends one of the beasts- a fourth wolf joins the fight instantly replacing the fallen beast. Gaukus’ Font of Magic is used to shape his Shatter spell around his allies- the blast sends another wolf down and injures and terrifies the other two canis. Myrium Cures Elvis’ Wounds and then thumps her Spiritual Weapon, a glowing mace-remember, in to one of the wolves, it has suffered enough- it flees.  

Gaukus’ Shield fails him, the last wolf bites him and drags him down to the earth (he’s on 2 hit points), Elvis rushes over and continues his maelstrom of rapier and dagger, the gnome cuts the last beast down.

Which is the moment that Shagga hears the noise of his beautiful black stallion- HP, making his last frantic sounds in this world. The half-orc rushes to the mounts and cuts down another wolf with a Divine Smite fuelled attack. Gaukus takes care of the last of the sneaky beasts- after Myrium Cures his Wounds and helps the dragonborn to his feet- it takes four Magic Missiles to end the last wolf.

HP is dead, Dawn’s Glory and Grom-Taib have both been bitten and in trying to escape their stays have further bloodied their mouths. Only Dobbers is unharmed- and unflustered, further inspection reveals the corpse of a seventh wolf, kicked to death it seems by Elvis’ pony.

In the midst of despair, at least for Shagga- the half-orc is not at all happy, Elvis grins and slaps Dobbers flank- “that’s my gal”, the gnome declares- and then backs away as Dobbers kicks violently at the spot the rogue occupied less than a second earlier.

Dobbers is not a “gal”, nor does he belong to anyone- it seems. He (perhaps) suffers the gnome rogue to perch upon him.

Myrium strikes up the Prayer of Healing, as the session- finally, comes to a close.

It seems we’ll get to Thundertree and Reidoth the Brown next time.

We went from despair- the various faction-based side quests- which were fun but served little purpose; to even deeper despair- with no further clues as to the whereabouts of Gundren and Cragmaw Castle; to joy (eventually) with the news that Reidoth the Brown in Thundertree knows the way to Cragmaw Castle. I almost had to insist that the guys go meet with Mirna, they wanted to get off- in short they had stopped asking questions and were certain that they would figure things out for themselves. In truth I would have probably planted some clue in the Cragmaw Goblin’s lair that would have lead them to Thundertree (as I say, probably). That said the side quests, as in other play throughs of this adventure proved to be a bit of a distraction, I still haven’t figured the best way to get these done. Obviously, I could just drop them but I do like getting value for my money by getting the players to experience everything that the module has to offer.

Oh, and Rob (who plays Shagga) was really unhappy that Horse Power, his horse (obviously), got killed.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Lost Mine of Phandelver Session #8 The Cult of the Dragon

Myrium the Blessed (played by Sandy) Female Human Cleric of Lathander Lvl 3
Shagga, Son of Dorf (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Paladin of Kord Lvl 3
Gaukus Grom (played by Pete) Male Dragonborn Sorcerer Lvl 3
Elvis Pickersgilly (played by Jackie) Male Forest Gnome Rogue Lvl 3*

Shagga (half-orc paladin) is still not happy, his mount- ‘HP’ (‘Horse Power’), was slaughtered by wolves last night. He is therefore forced to switch between jogging alongside his companions and riding behind Myrium (human cleric). Which he quite likes of course, Shagga has a thing about Myrium (his wife to be in real life). Shagga however, in all of his armour, weighs a bit over 250lbs- he’s a hefty slice of life, Myrium’s mount- Dawn’s Glory, is not as keen on the extra weight.

Eventually the foursome make their way to Thundertree, or at least they presume this is Thundertree…

A sign staked at the side of the choked trail reads- “DANGER! Plant monsters AND zombies! Turn back now!” Beyond the sign the track leads towards a cluster of ruined buildings, abandoned and over grown by vines and shrubs. Thundertree is a ruin, the adventurers are not sure what they expected to find- certainly, not this.

As if to test the veracity of the sign Elvis (gnome rogue), with Shagga following close behind, dismounts and wanders in to the nearest ruin- the pair are swiftly attacked by a clutch of knee-high twig-like creatures, which are ferocious- although easy to kill. The rest of the gang rush to help out.




All of the adventurers except for Myrium suffer cuts and scratches, although only minor wounds, while half-a-dozen of the strange creatures- twig blights they later learn, are accounted for. The ruin is briefly searched- there’s nothing to find, although Gaukus (dragonborn sorcerer) spots something different, an intact cottage a little way up the choked path. What’s more there’s the drift of smoke coming from the chimney there.

Myrium makes for the place, strides over and knocks loudly on the door- a minute or so later a wizened old geezer dressed in what looks to be sackcloth opens up, the druid- for this is Reidoth the Brown, is immediately assaulted- by words. Myrium, after very briefly checking the fellow’s identity, tells the druid everything- about Gundren, about Wave Echo Cave, and most of all about the Black Spider. A great outpouring- almost a confession, the question she finishes with is however…

“Do you know where Cragmaw Castle is?” Myrium, and her companions, all strain to hear the answer.
“Yes! Of course! Come on in.” Reidoth brings joy.

An hour or so later and the situation has developed complexities- Reidoth knows where Cragmaw Castle is, the home of King Grol, he’s also willing to show the adventurer’s the way. However, first he has a favour to ask- ain’t it always the way.

In short Thundertree is home to a bunch of bad things- mostly zombies and dangerous plant-life, however of more concern is the fact that-

a)    A bunch of masked and cloaked fellows have moved in to one of the buildings on the far side of the ruined village, and
b)    There’s a dragon recently laired in the tower on the hill- the dragon arrived a month or so ago, Reidoth thinks, the masked men only a tenday past.

Reidoth is happy to help- providing the adventurers help him first- the druid wants the masked men and the dragon gone. Simple as.

The adventurers chat amongst themselves for a while, and eat soup- Reidoth makes great soup, the talk is really only for forms sake, the answer was always going to be ‘yes’, they’ll do it.

So, thirty minutes later- and in the last light of the day, the adventurers take to wandering around the ruins, their plan this evening is to try to find the herbalist shop and Mirna’s lost treasure, and also to pay a visit to the masked and cloaked men.

First port of call is another ruined building, there are lots of webs in here- Shagga has to cut his way in, Elvis is sent in to scout out the inside. There are many more webs within, and in a darker chamber signs of life- a giant spider nestles in the far corner, guarding the dried and withered remains of a humanoid- possibly an elf. The adventures spring their attack as the spider launches itself at them.

The fracas is short and to the point, the giant spider tries and fails to bite Shagga- the paladin and his companions unleash hell. The result- one dead giant spider.




At which point the second giant spider which has been tracking the adventurers from its perch on the ceiling descends at speed and tries to bite Gaukus- the dragonborn, remarkably, evades the arachnid’s attack (I rolled ‘3’ and ‘4’ with advantage). Moments later the adventurers unleash hell for a second time, and the second giant spider meets its inevitable end.

The place is searched- the dead elf gives up its treasure, which turns out to include another Potion of Healing, which is nice.

The adventurers move on, next stop a more solid looking stone building which turns out to be a long-abandoned smithy- Elvis is the first to enter, although Myrium follows quickly behind. A pair of emaciated figures pick themselves up from the floor and lurch towards the adventurers- zombies.

Myrium decides not to Turn Undead (there are only two of them) and so is somewhat dismayed when she, and then all of her colleagues, fail to beat the zombies’ initiative rolls (yep, you read that right- the shambling undead are quicker to the punch). Seconds later the priestess is taking hits. Then Gaukus makes things worse by slamming a salvo of Magic Missiles in to one of the undead, the zombie is swiftly surrounded by a cloud of choking dust- Myrium suffers further, she’s left heaving and retching (and at disadvantage on all her attacks for a minute).




Enough is enough, the priestess lofts her holy symbol and sends the undead skittering back to claw at the walls. The adventurers switch to ranged attacks and one at a time, shoot the undead down. Thus, the smithy is cleared.

The fights are however taking their toll, the kindly DM informs the group that the next short rest will signal the end of the light for the evening, their exploring will be in the dark- and therefore more dangerous thereafter.

It is therefore all the more rewarding that the next ruined building the adventurers investigate turns out to be the remains of Mirna’s family’s herbalist shop, after a thorough search the missing necklace (and family heirloom) is located. Myrium takes it for safe keeping- to give back to Mirna on their return to Phandalin.

The adventurers move on, through another ruined building (empty) and to a building which looks to be inhabited- the walls and ceilings are intact, and the doors and window shutters have been recently repaired.

“How can we help you friends?” The voice is attached to a face, a hooded male human who leans out of one of the windows. There follows a bunch of chatter, with Myrium doing most of the talking for the adventurers. Elvis, in the meantime, completes a circuit of the construction- there are more shuttered windows and a back door- the gnome decides to watch the other exit, just in case.

Myrium is making little headway with the face at the window, her tactics however leave a lot to be desired- she’s brutally honest. She simply states that she and her companions are adventurers for the Light (Lathander) tasked with clearing Thundertree- it is therefore time for the people she is addressing to leave. Basically, get out- NOW!

There’s nothing that the dragon cultists, safe in their lair (they think), can say to persuade Myrium to soften her stance. They don’t want trouble- neither does Myrium she assures them, but if it comes to trouble she will be happy to oblige.

It’s a stalemate, therefore Myrium asks Shagga to break the door down, this goes badly- very quickly (the half-orc starts with a Strength check ‘3’, followed by a ‘1’- against the recently repaired and barred door, with two cultists pressed against it on the other side).

DM Interlude- Rob, who plays Shagga delights in the fact that Myrium has asked him to complete this task, he preens a little before making his rolls… there was much laughter. Very impressive.

Shagga has to step away for a while and Lay on Hands on his smarting and bruised shoulder, soon after Elvis pitches up to offer his advice- the gnome is fed up of just watching and waiting, he wants to get closer to the action. Shagga however is not giving up yet, the half-orc paladin commits to the task, with a ten-yard headlong dash to the door (and rolls a ‘20’). The portal is smashed clean off its hinges, the two cultists previously holding it shut are both left partially crushed against the far wall of the scruffy room revealed.

It gets nasty, Elvis- just in time spots the two scimitar wielding cultists that are creeping up on him- out of the back door of the building, the trio get busy.




Back at the front door Myrium follows Shagga in to the rough and untidy chamber and orders those within to surrender, for good measure she thumps the haft of her mace in to the fellow doing the talking at the window and knocks Favric (the cult leader) clean out (another ‘20’). All but one of the cultists surrenders, the feisty fellow slices Myrium with his scimitar (only a scratch). Gaukus steps in to the door way and fires a Ray of Frost in to the fool, who changes his mind about fighting instantly- apologising profusely, he too quickly surrenders.

Meanwhile there are screams coming from the outside of the building- Elvis is failing badly to keep the two cultists attacking him at bay, the gnome is hit twice (one of them a Critical Hit) and already heavily wounded. Shagga comes running, knocking cultists out the way as he rushes to Elvis’ side, the sudden proximity of the substantial paladin is enough to turn the tide. Elvis cuts one of the cultists down and then stabs the other- who instantly surrenders.

Back in the main chamber there are now three cultists (one unconscious) and only two adventurers, one of the trio of bad guys dodges past Gaukus and makes a break for freedom. Myrium is not impressed, she conjures her Spiritual Weapon and thumps the fleeing fellow in the back of his head- he immediately surrenders.

The remaining cultists are tied, gagged and bagged- and then after a brief search of them and their lair, they’re dragged back to Reidoth’s cottage. Time for a chat- that’s the end of exploring for the day.

The rest of the evening is spent in conversation with their new-found friends (after soup- even the bad guys remark upon how good the soup is). The four dragon cultists are interviewed one-by-one, and for the most part kept apart (and gagged and bagged). There are a few attempts at lying but enough facts emerge for the adventurers to figure out that these fellows are indeed dragon cultists, who have come to welcome the green dragon laired in the tower to its new home. Gaukus knows a little about these foul fellows and enlightens his comrades- Shagga and Myrium are suitably appalled. The latter however has a plan, she always has.

And so, the morning after four dragon cultists- with masks and cloaks, head out for the green dragon’s tower on the hill. One of the cultists is particularly short, Elvis has had to rip three or more feet of material off his cloak. To the tower they go, but not in- Myrium casts her spells- Protection from Poison on the gnome and Bless on her comrades- only then the trio enter. Elvis meantime quickly chugs his Potion of Flying and silently makes his way up the side of the tower- the roof is mostly missing.

Myrium leads her comrades swiftly in to the main chamber, in which sitting atop a sprawl of broken stone and wooden beams is a sizeable (young) green dragon.

“WHO…” The dragon bellows and draws back its head- ready to unleash its pestilent poison breath.
“Lord of the stars and of the moons, of the earth and the sea- light of the world, we bring you tribute” Myrium begins, while Shagga- hefting a large chest moves forward and bowing low lays the box at the dragon’s feet, opening it to reveal a slick of gold coin (all of the adventurer’s wealth, except for Elvis’ who does not contribute).




The adventurer’s Deception and Performance checks are all better than average to good, while Myrium’s Persuasion check is exceptional (23). It helps that they have Gaukus with them, who has made particular study of his draconic ancestry. It further helps that they have also observed, and then mimicked, the gestures and sayings of the dragon cultists they interrogated earlier.

How could I (your humble DM) refuse them their moment in the sun- they’ve worked for it, and then got the rolls.

“Oh… I see… That is…” The dragon grins, and then dips a taloned claw in to the chest- the gold runs deep.

Up above the draconis a grinning be-cloaked gnome descends silently, entirely hidden in the shadows, towards its prey.

The only flaw with the plan is this- the trio of pretend dragon cultists cannot see where Elvis is, so good is the gnome’s Stealth check (26).

Shagga shrugs, grabs out his longsword gabbles his Vow of Enmity and then slices the drake with a Divine Smite, in the same moment Myrium’s Spiritual Weapon thumps the beast- although her Guiding Bolt (with advantage) is off target. Gaukus employs a Quickened Spell in order to get himself two attacks, six Magic Missiles in total thump in to the startled green dragon.

Myrium and Gaukus are smart enough to retreat out of the central chamber, making it difficult for the draconis to know where they are and therefore target them with its breath weapon.

At which point Elvis reaches his target and misses with his rapier assassination attempt (advantage- ‘2’ and ‘4’, this happens a lot), his dagger however is on target- and finds a vulnerable spot on the beast- it’s backside.

The green dragon roars in pain, and then claws- and bites, sinking its teeth in to Shagga, but the paladin is made of sterner stuff, he hacks again at the beast with another Divine Smite, which is more than enough. The young green dragon spreads its wings and leaps up and in to the air- Elvis stabs the beast again and then flies aside at the last instant (more good rolls).

The dragon is hit again by Myrium’s Spiritual Weapon, which follows the beast as it ascends, her follow up Guiding Bolt bathes the creature briefly in radiant energy, the dragon flees the encounter. The dragon is on 7 HP when it escapes the tower- it started on 136 HP. 

That, after a much-extended session, is the end of events for the evening- all of the PCs now have enough XP for 4th level, although in the next session they wait a while before levelling up.

I’ve played this scenario five times now- the young green dragon in the tower has in all but one of these play throughs suffered considerably. The first time I DMed the scenario the dragon TPKed the party, since then I have had no luck. It seems the adventurers, armed with foreknowledge- and having developed a plan, are more than a match for the beast. I’ve even had a group kill the dragon, and I make a point of getting the beast up and out of its lair as soon as it’s bloodied. I promise you I’m trying to kill (or at least reduce to 0 HP) a few (if not all) of the PCs but almost every time… this play through was particularly bad, the guys inflicted lots of damage in their surprise round, and then followed up with more of the same (and with good initiative rolls), the dragon had one round of actions before it had to expend all of its efforts to get out of its lair alive. The only PC to take damage (although he took plenty of it) was Shagga- I should have started with the breath weapon but even then, with all PCs on full hit points... the bugger’s had me.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Lost Mine of Phandelver Session #9 The Brothers of the First Light

Myrium the Blessed (played by Sandy) Female Human Cleric of Lathander Lvl 3
Shagga, Son of Dorf (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Paladin of Kord Lvl 3
Gaukus Grom (played by Pete) Male Dragonborn Sorcerer Lvl 3
Elvis Pickersgilly (played by Jackie) Male Forest Gnome Rogue Lvl 3*

All the PCs have enough XP for level 4, all they need is a long rest, however the bastards are so cocky they chose instead to, well… annoy me (your mostly benign DM).

The young green dragon is vanquished, time to find its treasure- soon after there are whoops of joy coming from a spinning Elvis (gnome rogue), cloak a-swirl, this after Myrium (human cleric) and Gaukus (dragonborn sorcerer) confirm that the beautiful rapier he has located is indeed magical.

After gathering up and then picking through the rest of the dragon’s treasure- which also includes a few nice scrolls, the adventurers rest for a while and then head back out of the tower and down the hill. The consensus is they are going to investigate a few more of the ruins- see what else they can find in Thundertree. The adventurers are also strutting a little, after kicking my dragon’s backside (literally) in the last session.

DM Interlude- a couple of things 1) Elvis away from the influence of Halia and the Zhent is actually starting to be a team player, he’s getting on with everyone and has almost stopped making snide remarks about his companions. Success seems to have turned his head. Also 2) the players have obviously had a chat between sessions, it seems my dragon was too easy, for the rest of the session they are pointedly putting their PCs in to danger, supremely confident that they have the resources to fight themselves out of any tight spots.

They are definitely getting cocky.

The Blessed Avengers move on…

First up a ruined cottage which turns out to be the lair of more twig blights, the fight is unworthy of the name- Shagga (half-orc paladin) is clawed once (for 3 HP damage), the plant creatures are decimated in double quick time.




Then, after a brief sojourn in the village square to admire the statue there, they head on to another more substantial, and intact, building- it’s arrow-slit windows, and crenelated upper section, make clear the place was once a garrison.

Elvis heads in, and then heads back out again- quickly, the place is full of zombies (actually the gnome spots two zombies). The adventurers take a step back from the doorway as the shambling undead shuffle out.

Myrium warns her companions to stay out of range of the undead but neither she, nor her colleagues, choose to heed the advice (basically they all move one square, five feet, back). Ten seconds later, after scoring a few ranged hits- but not enough to drop one of the shamblers, the adventurers find themselves with three of the ash zombies in their midst.




Inevitably Myrium is the first of the adventurers to get caught in a zombie created ash cloud, and for the remainder of the fight she is at disadvantage on all of her attacks. Shagga suffers the same fate soon after.

DM Interlude- Ha!

The paladin has to resort to his Divine Smite, Myrium her Spiritual Weapon, and Gaukus more Magic Missiles, only Elvis has an easy time of it- the gnome backs off a good distance and settles for shooting pinpoint accurate arrows in to the heaving mass of (dead and alive) humanity.

The fight is a shambles. Inevitably the adventurers win through, but at a cost- Myrium is slammed repeatedly, while Shagga is also left badly wounded.

The disgruntled adventurers search the garrison- nothing of interest is found, and then take a short rest to heal their wounds, and generally bemoan their lot.

Another vote is called for- should the adventurers finish their grand tour of Thundertree, or should they just get on with rescuing Gundren Rockseeker. The vote is three to one, and thus- after a breather- the killing spree in Thundertree continues.

Only this time the DMs mood is less amenable. 

The adventurers head back over to the east side of the ruined village, to the buildings just north of Reidoth’s cottage, there they trigger an encounter with a bunch more twig blights (eight in total). The bad to the bone DM however decides to activate the clutch of ash zombies that inhabit the ruined Brown Horse Tavern over the road from the present fracas, and thus in the midst of slaying the twig blights four ash zombies stroll in to the action.

DM Interlude- Revenge is a dish best served cold, and it tastes like ash in the mouth.

It all goes to hell for the Blessed Avengers remarkably quickly- thirty seconds in to the fracas and Myrium is critically wounded (and choking on ash again), Gaukus has gone through his spell repertoire- and is surrounded in one of the ruins by twig blights and zombies, and Shagga has taken a beating.




Elvis, as previous, has got the hell out of dodge and is continuing to prove himself to be deadly accurate with his bow. When the wailing and stabbing has finally been concluded (which takes a good while, the fight went on for nearly an hour on Fantasy Grounds) the gnome is rightfully proud of the fact that he accounted for three of the four zombie attackers.

Thankfully there’s a little treasure hidden in one of the ruins.

That however concludes the killing spree, the PCs (and players) are sated- and spent, their resources entirely depleted.

With all of the adventurers plum out of spells, and healing (save Potions), the next inevitable stop is Reidoth’s cottage. The druid is informed of their activities, he goes out to check for himself on the dragon’s lair and returns in an hour or so over-joyed.

Preparations are made for the journey through the Neverwinter Woods to Castle Cragmaw, they’ll be heading out tomorrow. But for the rest of the day and night it’s more soup, more rest, and more chatter with the captured dragon cultists.

The latter takes a very odd turn.

Reidoth states that he is inclined to let the cultists go, but before doing so he is going to try to persuade the wretches of the error of their ways, and so over the course of several hours he attempts to do so.

Myrium decides however to get in on the act, this mainly brought on by the fact that Reidoth is not doing very well with his attempt. After a while Myrium takes over the sermon- and tries to introduce the teachings of Lathander in to the dragon cultist’s miserable lives.

Basically, for the next fifteen or so minutes Sandy (who plays Myrium) attempts to badger and cajole the rough young men (the cultists) about the foolishness of their wonton ways (remember Sandy is a school teacher- once she gets on one…)

Then the moment, she makes four Persuasion checks which are listed below in the exact order they happened (and unadjusted)- ‘16’, ‘18’, ‘19’ & ‘20’, and she’s at +4 from memory on those rolls). The ‘20’ of course was for Favric, the former dragon cultist leader, his conversion is the most dramatic. There are tears, both of joy and terrible regret for what has passed before, Myrium is in a messianic mood.

And the players, and the DM are laughing like drains- it almost gets happy-clappy at one point, “Lathander row the boat ashore, Hallelujah!” etc.

Just glorious- one of those moments in-game, nothing much to do with the plot or anything else going on- just a daft idea that comes to splendid fruition.

Cut to the chase, in the morning nine individuals set out for Cragmaw Castle- Reidoth the Brown, Myrium the Blessed, Shagga son of Dorf, Gaukus Grom, Elvis Pickersgilly and the recently confirmed Brothers of the First Light- Watt, Lumen, Lux and the zealot- Ray (formerly Favric).

The rest of the session (a very short session at that) was spent levelling the characters up, they’re level 4 now- and reliving (with much laughter) Myrium’s conversion of the cultists, and thus the ninth session draws to a close. 

It was a cracker, and still makes my eyes glisten even as I write this up.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Lost Mine of Phandelver Session #10 Elvis the Killer.

Myrium the Blessed (played by Sandy) Female Human Cleric of Lathander Lvl 4
Shagga, Son of Dorf (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Paladin of Kord Lvl 4
Gaukus Grom (played by Pete) Male Dragonborn Sorcerer Lvl 4
Elvis Pickersgilly (played by Jackie) Male Forest Gnome Rogue Lvl 4*

The Blessed Avengers are all over it in this session.

After an excellent night’s sleep, Reidoth the Brown and the adventurers (including the Brothers of the First Light) head off to Cragmaw Castle, the home of King Grol- and they hope their long-lost patron Gundren Rockseeker. Alas the adventurer’s mounts will not be making the journey, the Neverwinter Woods is no place for skittish riding horses. Reidoth whispers a while with Dobbers (Elvis’ (gnome rogue) Shetland Pony-style ride), the spirited (but diminutive) equine neighs once for yes- presumably, and then canters off- Myrium’s (human cleric) & Gaukus’ (dragonborn sorcerer) riding horses follow on after. Reidoth briefly explains (mostly to open-mouthed stares)- “the Lord of Horses, or as you know him Dobbers, will guide your mounts safely back to Phandalin.”

“Right!” Myrium offers, and then… “Excuse me, did you say- the Lord of Horses? Dobbers?”
“Aye.” Reidoth nods, and then strides off in to the woods.

Eventually the others follow on, Elvis all the while grinning like a loon.

DMs Interlude- it’s good to mess with their heads every now and then.

The trip through the woods is fraught with danger- at least that’s the way Reidoth tells it, and yet a day and a half later the assembled troop find themselves unmolested on the outskirts of a ruined castle, of ancient elvish construction, perhaps.

DMs Interlude- remember I’m using the Random Encounter Tables exactly as written in the module.

Cragmaw Castle, a wide clearing surrounds the remains of the once massive building, there’s no way to approach it that is unobserved, there are a variety of arrow slits and windows on every side. If there are goblins watching then even under the cover of darkness the adventurers are likely to be observed (with Darkvision), particularly as several of them are really not adept at moving stealthily.

And so, the plan- it’s as simple as this, Elvis volunteers to observe and then infiltrate the redoubt, or as he puts it “I’ll ‘ave a mooch abaht abit.”

Note Jackie (who plays Elvis) often lapses in to really bad cockney when she’s voicing her guy, I’ve not asked but I think she’s channelling the Artful Dodger (from Oliver), or else Dick Van Dyke’s Chimney Sweep from Mary Poppins (or should that be ‘Maori Poppings’).

Myrium is about to catalogue her objections when Elvis grabs out a small vial (Invisibility Potion) and swigs down the contents. The gnome rogue disappears.

“If I’m not back in an ‘our come and git me.” Elvis’ voice tails off as the gnome moves towards the ruined Castle Cragmaw.

It seems Jackie, who only started playing the game ten sessions ago, is due her time in the spotlight- she’s also now confident enough to fly solo.

A circuit of the ruins reveals three things to Elvis- there’s a front door, with goblins close by (they’re noisy); there’s a locked postern gate- also with goblins close by (very noisy here); and lastly- there’s a secret way in around the other side of the ruin. A simple, unguarded walkway through a massive pile of rubble hidden by a painted tarp. Easy really.

Elvis ventures in and discovers a pair of rubble-strewn empty chambers- with a variety of exits. To the west a door leads in to a high-ceilinged dark hall- empty, while a second western door leads in to a very noisy chamber, which must contain a gang of goblins. There are also two doors to the east- one leads in to a chamber with two hobgoblin guards, behind the other door is an argument- a pair of raised voices. Elvis doesn’t know the goblin tongue, and yet he understands four words that are used often- ‘Gundren Rockseeker’, that’s two- and ‘Black Spider’, that’s four.




“Bingo!” The gnome rogue whispers to himself and then makes his way back out of Cragmaw Castle and all the way back to his friends.

And so, back in the Neverwinter Forest, thirty minutes (in-game time) after he departed, Elvis returns- he doesn’t announce his presence, he just tells his story.

Ten minutes later and the adventurers (with the Brothers of the First Light in tow) have made their way around to the other side of the ruin, following as best they can the instructions of the still invisible gnome. A few minutes later and the Blessed Avengers (only) are safely inside the ruins, and to the door beyond which the argument still rages. The Brothers of the First Light are left in the forest, watching the secret entrance for their saviour’s return.

“Dis is it”, Elvis hisses and then grabs Myrium’s hand and manoeuvres it to point to a thick curtain draped across an entrance no more than fifteen feet away from where the adventurers stand- “Hobgoblins”, Elvis hisses.

Suddenly the curtain is pulled halfway open, light spills out of the newly revealed chamber, a hefty hobgoblin stands in the entrance with its back to the Blessed Avengers- it mumbles at someone unseen, and then changes its mind and draws the curtain closed again.

The adventurers stand statue for a second longer, holding their breath- and then with grins visibly relax.

At that exact moment the curtain is torn open- the hobgoblin revealed screams and hollers and rushes to attack.

So close, just to say the guys (and particularly Elvis) did some great exploring accompanied by very many good or great skill checks- and then, just at the last moment, their dice done gone broke on them.  

Lots of things happen at once.

Elvis (still invisible) ignores the rushing hobgoblin and opens the door ahead to reveal a well-appointed tower chamber, with a roaring fire- a fat bugbear (King Grol), with a snarling wolf (called Snarl) at his side and standing only five feet in to the room- a drow. Elvis’s thoughts are ‘Drow’, ‘Black Spider’ & ‘Kill’; and so he does, or at least attempts to. The gnome blinks back in to vision with both of his blades embedded deep in the now critically wounded drow’s gut.




Less than a second later and Elvis has tumbled back out of the chamber and has hidden himself behind an armoured friend or two.

At which point the screaming hobgoblin charges in to Shagga (half-orc paladin) and slashes him, Myrium’s Bless spell momentarily lights up the chamber, while her Spiritual Weapon thumps the staggering drow in the chest, remarkably it still lives.

Shagga calls down Kord’s fury and with a Divine Smite decapitates the hobgoblin, there’s another in the chamber beyond, clambering to its feet, and intent on getting away. However, the half-orc paladin has another purpose- he rushes in to the newly revealed tower chamber and spots a dwarf sprawled on the floor, he moves to protect the fallen (dead or just unconscious?) figure- and in doing so gets a good look at the fellow- “Gundren?”

The unconscious dwarf alas is not in a position to confirm his name; and remember the only member of the Blessed Avengers who has met Gundren is Myrium.

At which point Gaukus moves in, the dragonborn’s Thunderwave, followed by a Quickened Shatter spell, causes the enemies within the tower chamber to crouch, scatter, snarl & whine, or else desperately find a way to block their ears. The drow is killed outright, Snarl (the wolf) whimpers- while King Grol looks like he’s already had enough.

The only way out for Snarl however is through Gaukus, the wolf tries to make it happen but the sorcerer’s Shield spell deflects the beast, moments later Myrium’s Spiritual Weapon smashes its skull (with a Crit).

Shagga shouts his Vow of Enmity at the quivering bugbear, King Grol, and then slices the fat old bastard (with yet another Crit). What’s left of the bugbear is on its knees and pleading for its life.

The situation in the tower chamber is under control.

“Stop that Hobgoblin!” Myrium shouts at Gaukus and Elvis, the pair scurry to comply, after the last fleeing hobgoblin guard- the gnome rogue gets close enough to spin a dagger in to the creature’s back (with… bloody hell, another Crit). Not enough however to kill it, that honour falls to Gaukus with a trio of Magic Missiles.

DM Interlude- three Crits in two rounds from the PCs, if it carries on like this I may as well take up cross stitch.

The adventurers grab the bodies of the fallen and drag them in to Grol’s chamber- the bugbear chief meantime has been gagged and bagged, with his hands tied- this after a couple more shots across the chops from Shagga to make him a little more personable.

At this point it also becomes clear that the drow killed earlier is not the Black Spider, the creature is not even a drow- the corpse has assumed a whole different form, a grey skinned sexless humanoid, identified by Gaukus as a doppelganger. Bastards!

The players are gutted! They thought all of their birthdays had come at once.

The Blessed Avengers are however in a rush. Less than a minute later and Myrium has Gundren on his feet- the dwarf has cuts and bruises but for the most part responds well to the adventurer’s chatter (and healing). It’s time to go, although perhaps not before a quick look around, Gundren is quickly back to being himself- he’s not leaving until his map is found, the map to Wave Echo Cave. Thirty seconds later and Grol’s treasure and the aforementioned map are found- hidden, badly, beneath the bugbear chief’s bed.

Now it’s time to depart, back the way they came- signalling for the Brothers of the First Light to come and help them with their new charges- a stumbling King Grol, and a staggering Gundren Rockseeker.

It is at this point, in the open ground between the woods and Castle Cragmaw that Targor Bloodseeker, hobgoblin boss, and his troops (another half-a-dozen hefty hobgoblins), accompanied by a pair of snarling wolves put in an appearance.

The two groups stand statue staring at each other for perhaps ten seconds.

Targor is a practical hobgoblin, and smart enough to know when chat is the better option.

“Kill Grol”, Targor points at the bugbear king, “then go, quickly.”
Myrium takes a moment to catch up on events. “You want us to kill Grol?”
“Yes.” Targor simply states.
“You want us to kill this wretch, while he is gagged, bound and cannot see to defend himself- that would be…” Myrium splutters in anger.
“That would be the best time to kill him.” Targor finishes the priestess of Lathander’s statement, and then nods- three of the hobgoblins that follow him back away, heading for the front door of Castle Cragmaw, reinforcements will soon be on their way.




DM Interlude- time for another moral dilemma.

“Can we go now?” Elvis asks, all eyes turn to watch King Grol, previously being held aloft by Lux and Watt- now gargling his last on the floor. Elvis wipes his blade (that was his best, and easiest, assassination by far).

DM Interlude- moral dilemma over, that didn’t take long.

“Go now. Don’t ever return.” Targor states and winks at Elvis.

Elvis winks back- it’s always good to have friends.

The adventurers, save for Myrium, are off and running- back in to the woods. Even Shagga. Myrium just stands there- frightened that she is in fact doing all of this for nothing.

About an hour or so later, during the first rest stop- the arguments start, mostly between Myrium and Elvis, but there’s also a little bit of player on player. The sticking point can be summed up by the following two statements-

Myrium- “We don’t kill creatures that are tied up, gagged, et al. That is bad. Very bad.”
Elvis- “I do, because I am capable of doing bad things.”

The argument circles for a good while but is momentarily forgotten as Gundren has a story to tell, and the DM wants to get on.

DM Interlude- Sandy (playing Myrium) and Jackie (playing Elvis) are heating things up with snidey in and out-of-game comments. I’m attempting to get the game rolling again…

Anyway, Gundren-

“The Black Spider is a drow, he- I think he’s a he, is after Wave Echo Cave- he already has a copy of my map. The doppelganger you slew was an envoy of the Black Spider. The Black Spider is either in Wave Echo Cave already, or else he’s on his way there. You have to help me- my brothers, Tharden & Nundro, are there… you must help us?”

Gundren has no need to plead, the adventurers are on it- and so with the Brothers of the First Light in tow it’s quick march back to Phandalin, and then on to Wave Echo Cave.

Only not yet, the group end the day on the very edge of the Neverwinter Forest, and there make their camp for the night. All is well until the last watch, when Ray the Zealot spots a creature in the half-light, and then another- ghouls!




His cries wake the gang, who are quick to take up arms (and spells), the ghoul’s attack (there are four of them) is blunted as Myrium lofts her holy symbol and sends all of the undead scurrying off.

The priestess of Lathander then orders the Blessed Avengers NOT to stray from the camp- basically not to go chasing off in to the forest after the undead.

Elvis (of course) disobeys orders and hunts down one of the fleeing ghouls and slays it, the gnome returns to the clearing just in time for the arguments to start up again.

And boy do they get going…

That however is the end of the tenth session of play, another short one.

Fingers-crossed the 11th session will prove less fractious.

However, a little later- via e-mail, I instigate a chat about alignment and in-game play, and the business of giving orders. The discussion is almost entirely mature, by which I mean there’s very little fruity language and name calling, there’s some, but not too much.

As previously the discussion boils down to-

Myrium (Sandy)- “We don’t kill creatures that are tied up, gagged, et al. That is bad. Very bad.”
Elvis (Jackie)- “I do, because I am capable of doing bad things.”

The other issue mentioned (often) is of course-

“Who are you to say what I/we do or don’t do?”

There’s a bit of me that believes that the two players arguing are taking all of this far too seriously, but it’s a good discussion in places. In summary the outcome is-

Jackie (Elvis)- “My PC is a nasty bastard, maybe he’ll change, but for now he likes the fact that he can do bad things (if and when needed) in order to move the plot/story on.”
Sandy (Myrium)- “My PC is good, she wants to find a way to move the story/plot on without doing despicable things, and of course she’s going to be angry if one of her companions behaves badly.”

Although my summary, for the players, was something like-

“It’s just a game. You are roleplaying (very well, at times) complex characters which you have created. There’s no use upsetting/insulting each other (out-of-game) because of things you have done when you are playing your character as you see fit. The actions of your PCs do not reflect your own beliefs (obviously). By all means have a pop at each other in-game but don’t drag it out in to the real world.”

It’s slightly odd (for an old DM like me), and yet also enervating- the two players in question are most definitely riled, and on the defensive (mostly by attacking), but they both care enough about the game- and the kind of story they want to tell (I guess) to start the argument.

The other thing that needs to be borne in mind is the two players in question have only been gaming for a very short time, this real world versus game world stuff may take a little bit of getting used to. I guess when I started playing then the moral maze was less apparent, the dualistic nature of the game world (Good vs Evil) was either writ large and therefore easy to read, or else just assumed/subsumed- we killed stuff and just got on with it. We weren’t good or evil, we were ravenous for sweet times slaying red dragons in thirty-foot square rooms as part of the latest Monty Haul dungeon our 14-year-old DM had dreamed up and populated by flicking to random pages in the MM.

Ah, the halcyon days of summer.

Normalcy returns (briefly) in the next session.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Lost Mine of Phandelver Session #11 It’s called Wave Echo Cave, you idiots!

Myrium the Blessed (played by Sandy) Female Human Cleric of Lathander Lvl 4
Shagga, Son of Dorf (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Paladin of Kord Lvl 4
Gaukus Grom (played by Pete) Male Dragonborn Sorcerer Lvl 4
Elvis Pickersgilly (played by Jackie) Male Forest Gnome Rogue Lvl 4*

And so, the best part of a day later and the Blessed Avengers and their entourage arrive back in Phandalin, to a mostly joyous welcome. However, the guys are all business, they have decided to get a few jobs done with what’s left of the day, they’ll head out to Wave Echo Cave at dawn the next morning.




The adventurers also discover that their three remaining mounts are already stabled at the Inn, they returned to Phandalin a day-and-a-half-ago, unscathed- seemingly being led by Dobbin. This last fact brings a tear of pride to Elvis’ (gnome rogue) eye.

Things to do and people to see, the Blessed Avengers accomplish the following-

a) A visit to Mirna and the return of her family heirloom from Thundertree, tears and blessings from the broken woman and her children, also a pair of Healing Potions from Sister Garaele. Good work.

b) A little light shopping to top up the equipment, alas there are no more potions of anything for sale in Phandalin- the Blessed Avengers have already purchased all that are available in the town. The DM thinks they have enough.

c) A series of meetings with various faction bosses (Daran, Sister Garaelle & Sildar), mainly to catch up with events and plan the next stage of the operation.

d) Elvis also catches up his boss- Halia Thornton of the Phandalin Mining Exchange, oddly the gnome is somewhat subdued, being an adventurer has perhaps taken some of the fun out of being a member of the Black Network. The gnome may also be developing a conscience.

e) There’s a long chat with the Brothers of the First Light- basically they are not going to Wave Echo Cave, the four new found followers of Lathander are gutted. The DM has a half-baked idea already taking shape… we’ll see these guys again, promise.

And that’s about it- Sildar and Gundren are heading out with the Blessed in the morning, however the pair are not going to be allowed to venture in to Wave Echo Cave, further interrogation of Gundren reveals that he and his brothers have only explored a little way in, they don’t know what dangers lie beyond.

There’s one other odd moment in Phandalin to report, early evening Pip Stonehill, the young son of the Stonehill Innkeepers, has an odd(-ish) conversation with Gaukus Grom (dragonborn sorcerer).

Pip is interested in finding out how the dragonborn knew he had magical powers, alas the young lad does not have the vocabulary to make himself fully understood. Pip, as far as Gaukus can make out, can hear ‘the magic in his head’- in short, the young lad thinks he is going to be a wizard.

Gaukus is obviously very happy for him and makes reassuring comments.

The players are momentarily confused, and perhaps confounded by the event- which is pretty much what I wanted to happen but I’m not hanging around- and so we dash on to the morrow, and their trip to Wave Echo Cave.

As it turns out Wave Echo Cave is only ten miles outside of town, the route however is torturous- and made worse by Gundren’s paranoia, constantly checking and rechecking that they are not being followed. And so, nearly three hours later the Blessed Avengers and their patrons arrive at Wave Echo Cave, and enter in…

The first chamber, a high-ceilinged cavern used it appears by generations of miners as a base camp, the place is a mess… and then Gundren spots the lifeless body of his brother, Tharden. Much wailing and gnashing, and the swearing of revenge follows.




Eventually, after the cavern is thoroughly searched and investigated, Sildar and Gundren are persuaded to take the body of Tharden back to Phandalin, this after Gundren first bequeaths Tharden’s magical boots (Striding and Springing) to Elvis, who has been the most sympathetic to his plight. Actually, all Elvis (Jackie) did in game was make lots of threats and promises of bloody vengeance, the rest of the guys went for the sympathy angle, go figure.

Sildar states that he will return to the cavern later today with a gang of hired miners and ‘rough fellows’ to make camp, should the adventurers need to retreat then they will be waiting here for them.

And so, the Blessed Avengers head in after checking out both possible passages- the one north seems to lead in to a mine, the eastern leads to stone flagged corridors. They head east and are rewarded only moments later when a great crashing sound echoes down the passage, their initial trepidation is however soon put to rest.

I swear it went a little like this-

“What the hell was that?” Myrium (human cleric) asks and grabs out her mace.
Shagga (half-orc paladin) grunts and draws his blade, ready for anything.
“I have no idea, but I don’t like the sound of it.” Elvis answers, the gnome rogue also draws his bow (at present his favourite weapon).

After about thirty seconds of silence.

“It’s called Wave Echo Cave, you idiots!” Gaukus states (or rather Pete who plays Gaukus does, and in a most unsympathetic way).

“Oh yeah.” Is the consensus.

The adventurers, after a brief chat, decide to follow the sound- this after it repeats itself only a few minutes later, as their discussion continues. The theory is the sound may indeed be made by a ‘wave’ (which indicates water), but what is making the wave; the theory concludes that whatever’s making the wave is something to do with magic et al and will probably prove to be the site of the finale of this adventure.

Not a bad theory.

Wrong, of course, but who am I burst their bubble.

The Blessed Avengers stalk the halls, the Darkvision equipped gnome rogue and half-orc paladin to the fore, although- as it turns out, that doesn’t help much either.

The stirges nested on the ceiling of the first cavern intersection they enter, which is littered with the skeletal remains of at least two dozen humanoids- dwarves and orcs it seems, roll particularly high for their collective Stealth check (‘20’).




Half of the stirge population (five) get in to action, a surprise round later and Shagga is being bled by one of the beasties while Elvis is lying on the cold stone cavern floor unconscious and being feasted upon by the other four stirges. That was quick.

The Blessed Avengers get in to action, or at least 75% of them do, Gaukus’ icy Breath Weapon accounts for four of the creatures, as more stirges flutter towards the dragonborn sorcerer.

Myrium lofts her holy symbol and Preserves Life, and Elvis opens his eyes- Shagga meantime clears the blood-drinking stirges off the fallen gnome, except for one which Elvis wrestles off- eventually. Gaukus opens up with the Magic Missiles and seconds later there are only a pair of the winged miscreants left, they don’t survive long.

Elvis is however still badly wounded (it took him three rounds to detach the last stirge on him).

The guys have been in Wave Echo Cave for less than ten minutes and they already feel like they are on the back foot, a feeling that is going to stay with them for a few sessions, at least.

After a little more healing the Blessed Avengers head south (this after a momentary lapse in which two of the four are convinced that the Wave Echo sound is coming from this direction- it isn’t, they just rolled really badly).

Down another flagged corridor strewn with the ancient dead, ending in open doors leading in to a pair of chambers, both containing more skeletal remains. The chamber to the west seems to be an ancient guardroom, Elvis scouts ahead and inadvertently triggers the ancient guards to rise up- skeletons, lots of them (there are nine). Worse still several of the ancient defenders are back out in the corridor, the Blessed Avengers are effectively surrounded.

Of course, it could be much worse- some of the skeletons could have missile weapons.

They have shortbows.




Elvis is hit by two arrows, and then surrounded by three Skeletons with short swords, the gnome- so recently healed, is back to below ten hit points in a matter of seconds.

Gaukus unleashes his Thunderwave, Shagga starts swinging- as does Elvis with his magical rapier and dagger combo, while Myrium- who doesn’t have access to her Turn Undead (she just Preserved Life) conjures her Spiritual Weapon and then takes to melee.

The skeletons start to fall, but not before Shagga is heavily wounded- Gaukus has to up his game- a Shatter spell accounts for most of the skeleton artillery.

Shagga’s Shield of Faith lasts mere seconds, the half-orc paladin’s concentration is broken when another skeleton gets to him and cuts him badly (with a Crit). It gets desperate quickly.

Myrium has to spam the Cure Wounds spells, in-between directing her Spiritual Weapon, however all her work is for nought when Shagga soaks up another big hit (and another Crit- the half-orc is down to five hit points).

The half-orc is not alone, another skeleton gets to Gaukus and slices the dragonborn sorcerer (even with Shield from his Staff of Defence- yet another Crit).

The adventurers however, finally, win through- the last skeleton double-teamed to flinders by Shagga and Elvis.

There’s a very brief heated moment when Myrium (Sandy) snaps at Elvis (Jackie) for wandering ahead, but it’s short-lived and followed very quickly by an apology, wandering ahead is what the gnome rogue does.

The guys have seen enough, the door to the chamber is pulled too- and wedged shut, time for a short rest, Myrium and Gaukus are already low on spells, and several Healing Potions have been quaffed. It’s tough going.

An hour or so latter and resolved to me more cautious the Blessed Avengers emerge from their temporary lair, first stop is the chamber opposite- a skeleton strewn chamber with a counter, soon after a set of scales is discovered- this is an assayer’s office. Myrium states that there’s nothing to be gained from further searching and is proved wrong in a matter of seconds- Elvis finds the cash box and then a minute later gets it open- there are lots of coins within.

Even Shagga is impressed, and he’s always siding with Myrium against the gnome rogue.

Soon after the adventurers head north again, this time certain that the Wave Echo sound is coming from the north east, which is correct.

A natural passage heads in the right direction, and there are lights ahead- or else a sickly green glow, the guys (very cautiously) head off, and discover a much larger chamber over-run with all manner of fungi, the passage continues on beyond the chamber.




Myrium is about to head in but is stopped by Elvis, the gnome is not sure the chamber ahead is safe (he called for an active Perception check and then rolled a ‘20’, I provided just the merest hint that something was untoward). Several Nature checks (and other skills) later and three of the four PCs are now convinced that the chamber ahead is somehow ‘wrong’. Only Myrium is inclined to press on, however with three against one, even she has to bow to pressure.

DMs Interlude- all of the guys rolled high enough for me to hint about the sickly smell, and/or colour of the fungi’s glowing furze, but none of them rolled high enough for me to just tell them that the way ahead was dangerous, the fungi poisonous and the air thick with their toxic spore.

The Blessed Avengers back-track again and find another passage- actually to a doorway in to a chamber to the north. Elvis creeps in to take a look and discovers a trio of ghouls crunching ancient bones to lick out the marrow, the gnome rogue is as silent as the grave- he also spots another entrance to the chamber, a long forgotten barracks.

The gnome creeps back out (no Stealth roll below 20) and gets the team up to speed, a few minutes later and Elvis and Myrium have crept around to the second door in to the chamber- time for the ambush.




The attack goes perfectly to plan- Myrium hits a Ghoul with her Sacred Flame, as it turns to face the pair Elvis fires an arrow through its throat, assassinating the foul undead. Gaukus’ Fire Bolt leaves another screaming (rolls maximum damage), Shagga races in and cuts the burned beast down.

The last ghoul has barely registered events when Elvis’ second arrow (and second assassination attempt- surprise round followed by high initiative) thunks in to and then through the undead creature’s chest, it too expires.

Now that’s more like it.

A search of the chamber reveals nothing much of interest, the passages to the west lead back in to the mines, not the direction the Blessed Avengers want to be going, another flagged corridor is discovered however, this one heading north- that’s more like it.

A little way along the ancient broken passage yet another chamber is found, and another door- again cautiously investigated, the door leads in to a storeroom containing crates and barrels- long spoiled rations and rusted and broken tools. The place however can be secured, the door is still sturdy and can be barred from the inside.

The Blessed Avengers have discovered their bolt hole, the chamber they will flee too if things get too dangerous.

That however is the end of the session, the first two fights really knocked the wind out of the players- and Myrium (Sandy) in particular who suffered a string (in her eyes) of failures. The last fight against the ghouls however seemed to see the guys getting their mojo back, that and with the discovery of the storeroom they’re starting to believe that they have at last made some progress in Wave Echo Cave.

The adventurers should not however be too quick to congratulate themselves, the DM has been busy- while the entrance cavern to Wave Echo Cave has been unguarded a pair of very inquisitive creatures have passed through and in to the lost mine.

One of the newly arrived creatures is Cecil, the nothic, the other is not.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Lost Mine of Phandelver Session #12 Pip.

Myrium the Blessed (played by Sandy) Female Human Cleric of Lathander Lvl 4
Shagga, Son of Dorf (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Paladin of Kord Lvl 4
Gaukus Grom (played by Pete) Male Dragonborn Sorcerer Lvl 4
Elvis Pickersgilly (played by Jackie) Male Forest Gnome Rogue Lvl 4*

And so here we go again, Wave Echo Cave and the Blessed Avengers have decided that they need to head north east, towards the sound of well… the Wave Echo, and so after securing their new-found base- a long-abandoned storeroom, the adventurer’s find another passage which heads north.

Elvis (gnome rogue), as always, leads the way- in to what appears to be a massive cavern, with a pair of ancient great stone tables ahead. The rogue heads east, scurrying cautiously on to a raised area- there’s another table here, like a high table in a feast hall- there’s also another passage leading north, which is good to know, the place however seems to be long deserted.

That is until Elvis heads west, there’s another raised section- and crouched up there four more ghouls, the gnome can hear the quartet crunching on ancient bones. The rogue observes the undead terrors for a short while and then heads back to his companions (with four Stealth checks in total- the lowest 17 adjusted, nice work).

Soon after a plan is formulated- Myrium (human cleric) and Shagga (half-orc paladin) hang back, neither is particularly stealthy. Gaukus (dragonborn sorcerer) moves forward with Elvis to the western stairs, and then finds a place to Hide himself.




Then Elvis gets to work- the plan begins with an assassination attempt on the nearest ghoul, which results in a wild shot (advantage ‘2’ & ‘4’), the gnome has to act up his disappointment in order to get the ghoul’s attention.

Seconds later Elvis departs at speed, the four ghouls racing after the gnome rogue- down the stairs and straight in to Gaukus’ range, the sorcerer’s Shatter spell kills one of the quartet, leaves another only just clinging on to undeath- the last two ghouls are also wounded. At which point the waiting Myrium comes striding forward and blasts a ghoul with her Sacred Flame, Shagga races past the priestess of Lathander and buries his longsword in the same creature- killing it.

Just two ghouls left alive, or so the Blessed Avengers believe, that is until a fifth ghoul scampers down the stairs- which foxes the adventurers for a short while, where did the bugger come from?

Elvis, from Hiding, launches another arrow- this time deadly accurate (a Crit) and another ghoul falls, meantime Myrium and Shagga are going toe-to-toe with the undead, while Gaukus snipes with his Fire Bolt, remarkably the sorcerer never misses.

However, the adventurers don’t have things all their own way- there were seven ghouls in the upper section, four spotted by Elvis, and three more out of sight. The last two ghouls come skittering down the rough stone of the western ledge and straight at Shagga- the half-orc paladin is clawed badly (one a Crit) but manages to avoid the undead foe’s paralyzing poison.

Shagga cuts another down (with yet another Crit).

Myrium has to fire up her Spiritual Weapon, Gaukus emerges from hiding and unleashes his icy Breath Weapon- the three ghouls left standing barely notice. Shagga soaks up another Crit- the paladin is wavering, down to six hit points.

Myrium’s Spiritual Weapon is deadly accurate (yet another Crit), and another ghoul falls; Gaukus takes down the second to last with yet another Fire Bolt (he hasn’t missed once in five attacks).

The last ghoul attempts to flee, it doesn’t get far- Shagga cuts it down, and the battle is won.

That was a lot tougher than the guys thought it would be, forty-five minutes of knife edge stuff- I got in 5-6 hits with the ghouls but every time the PCs made their save, if I could have paralyzed just one of them… if only…

Shagga has taken a beating, the Blessed Avengers withdraw from the chamber, briefly, and fire up the healing- they’ve not got a lot left, although they all still have at least one potion of Healing left.

Then back in to the massive chamber for a thorough search.

At which point your beneficent DM wonders whether this wouldn’t be a good time to have a roll on the Wandering Monster Table, after all the battle was hardly a silent affair- with Fire Bolts, a Shatter spell and plenty of screaming.

What do you know- the Wandering Monster Table conjures up a lone ghoul.

And so, the Blessed Avengers split up and complete their search of the chamber, Myrium heads up on to the eastern raised section, and there- hiding behind the table is the aforementioned lone ghoul.




A chance to redeem myself, a surprise attack and… (‘4’ & ‘4’). What is it with surprise attacks and advantage? The priestess begins screaming for her comrades in arms- while all the time hammering the undead beast with her mace. It takes a couple of rounds for the other Blessed Avengers to get to her, but the DMs dice are broken- no hits. Gaukus finds the target with another Fire Bolt, Myrium connects again with her mace (with a Crit) and the ghoul is shot in the back by Elvis. It dies.

The battle, such as it was, is won- and the players are feeling pretty good about themselves, they keep winning.

The DM however is content, he knows what comes next (if the guy’s head north), and he’s also aware that the players are almost through their reserves of everything- spells, powers etc.

True to form the Blessed Avengers head north, as per usual with Elvis leading the way, only this time the passage is much shorter, and the chamber beyond- which is soon illuminated and investigated contains a blast furnace and smelter. However, of greater import are the scattered remains of maybe half-a-dozen dwarves, particularly when the zombies begin to drag themselves to their feet, there are eight of them, seconds later battle is joined.

Only zombies- the players are supremely confident; how does it go- Mwa-ha-ha, they’re about to get a lesson.

The zombies shuffle closer as the Blessed Avengers move back to the entrance of the chamber in order to present a solid front. Elvis gets in a shot with his bow (a Crit, when will it end) and the first zombie falls.




Myrium presents her holy symbol and sends five of the shuffling undead shambling back the way they came- leaving only a single zombie in the fight. The priestess is slammed but with Shagga now in action the lone zombie doesn’t last long, the half-orc paladin decapitates the foul creature.

At which point a fiery skull (human-sized, a flameskull) flies up from within the depths of the blast furnace.

“Death to the intruders!” The flameskull screams and then fires two arcing fiery blasts at Shagga and Myrium- the front line, alas both bursts are off target… and we pause play.

“What the hell is that?” Is the consensus in game, and we switch to a brief round of Monster Knowledge checks. Alas the Blessed Avenger’s rolls are mostly low, Shagga sums up their collective knowledge- “Flameskull, dead wizard- fires… well, fire!”
“You don’t say.” Elvis replies with a smirk.
“Take it down!” Myrium screams.

Elvis fires his bow, the arrow thunks in to the flameskull and leaves not a mark, the rogue skitters behind the blast furnace- in cover and out of sight of the monstrosity. Myrium conjures her Spiritual Weapon and sends it flying up to menace the flameskull, and… and… nothing much works.

In reply the flameskull belches forth a pea-sized red pellet which unerringly lances down and in to the midst of the Blessed Avengers, it explodes- a Fireball, which is big enough to engulf all of the adventurers, including the hidden Elvis.

DMs Interlude- Fireball = 8d6 Fire, I roll 27 damage- only one of the PCs makes their save.

Seconds later Elvis (on 8 hit points- he made his save), still screaming and stumbling all the way flees the chamber. A moment later from the billowing smoke of the corridor follows Gaukus (on 1 hit point), his clothes still on fire in places.

Staggering after the pair comes Shagga (also on 1 hit point), the half-orc paladin has to use his Inspiration Point to generate an extra action to grab up the unconscious Myrium and hoist her on to his shoulder.

The flameskull, of course, gives chase- at least for a short while, to the end of the passageway in to the great feast hall, it arrives just in time to see Shagga, still carrying the unconscious Myrium, disappear in to the southern corridor of the chamber.

“EXTERMINATE!” (Delivered in best Dalek voice) The flameskull’s screams echo after the Blessed Avengers, all the way back to the storeroom they discovered earlier.

Although Shagga doesn’t make it there for a while- Myrium suddenly convulses, begins to shudder and shake (having just failed her second Death Save), the half-orc stops running long enough to fire his last spell in to the dying priestess- Cure Wounds (he’s out of Lay on Hands).

Myrium lives.

Later the burnt and broken Blessed Avengers brood and bicker in the storeroom.

That was very close.

DMs Interlude- the players were very quiet for a while, we had a break here- for drinks and pizza, but the fare was accompanied by lots of glum looks with grunts for replies- they take this stuff to heart it seems. I think I’m off a few Christmas card lists.

The Blessed Avengers take an extended rest, after first using up whatever healing spells and powers they have left (save a few potions, they’re trying to preserve these). They have a long chat about things and come to the following conclusion- let’s try the mines, let’s go the other way.

During their downtime they also dream up an audacious plan to deal with the flameskull, the scheme involves Shagga Misty Stepping on to the top of the blast furnace, Elvis following him up using his Boots of Striding and Springing. Atop the furnace the pair aim to attack the flameskull with all they have got (and using their magic weapons) as and when it emerges from its lair.

Obviously, the entire plan hinges on the flameskull having retreated back in to the depths of the blast furnace, and even if it works- can they do enough damage before the flameskull lets loose with another fireball (or worse)? Can the flameskull generate more than one fireball? How long does it take to recharge? The Blessed Avengers have lots of questions, and no answers.

Nobody’s happy with the plan, including Shagga- and he came up with 90% of it.

The next day, after an uninterrupted Extended Rest, the Blessed Avengers head west, in to a low-ceilinged mine, they’ve not gone far- with Elvis scouting ahead, as usual, when the rogue brings the column to a halt. He’s seen something ahead, but what was it?

“It was a goblin, or maybe a halfling, or even… a gnome.”

A few seconds later, with all the adventurers watching, a small humanoid darts out of a tunnel ahead and races off, further west- away from the watching Blessed Avengers.

“That was…” Elvis starts.
“A small human child.” Gaukus adds, and frowns.
“The kid from the Stonehill Inn that spoke to you, Gaukus.” Myrium finishes, to stares from her companions.

DMs Interlude- the guys are correct, it is the kid from the Stonehill Inn, unfortunately they cannot remember the name of the child (Pip).

Myrium is reduced to shouting, “Young boy”, as she rushes after Pip, the rest of the Blessed Avengers in tow- what the hell is going on here, is the consensus.

The sneaky DM choses this moment, as Gaukus, last in the line of adventurers to pass, to let loose the mine’s premier scavenger, an Ochre Jelly- pressed tight against the ceiling- the ooze forms a club-like pseudopod and attempts to batter (and acid burn) the dragonborn.




I roll a ‘2’ & ‘4’ (with advantage), that’s not a hit (why does this seem to happen every time I get advantage on one of these buggers?). Gaukus doesn’t even notice the attack. The sorcerer runs off leaving the embarrassed ooze forlornly swinging back and forth from the cavern ceiling.

DMs Interlude- this was another long session, I was aiming to stop at the Extended Rest, then after the ochre jelly fight, but the guys just wanted to keep on going, they were desperate to find out why the Stonehill kid (Pip) is in Wave Echo Cave.

The Blessed Avengers manage to locate half-a-dozen dead ends in the mine, alas the Wandering Monster Table fails to play ball- no encounters. Eventually the team locate a passage to the north, they follow it with Elvis (as always) leading the way.

In to a larger, high-ceilinged natural cavern- three quarters of the chamber is open water- fresh and clear by the look of it, to the north east an exit from the cavern- steps up to flagged stone floors, and standing in the exit is Pip Stonehill.

The Blessed Avengers are cautious, also temporarily at a loss- they have lots of questions- the first of which is whether the child is some sort of illusion, or else a magical conjuration- however there’s nothing to indicate this.




“Young boy, you need to come with us- you need to leave this place.” Gaukus offers, with a little more cajoling from Myrium.

If only one of them could remember Pip’s name.

Pip grins, as if he has heard a joke- he has, Cecil the nothic is sharing his thoughts and keeping the young lad amused.

“I’m going to be a wizard!” Pip states, beaming with pride, and then adds, “the black elf is going to teach me.”

Which causes all manner of consternation in the ranks of the Blessed Avengers, Myrium and Shagga move closer in an attempt to grab the lad (although without scaring the child).

Pip has other ideas, the young lad scurries out of sight, racing along the stone flagged northern passage.

The Blessed Avengers move forward at speed, in pursuit- there’s also lots of chatter, and lots of questions- mostly WTF variants.

“Wait. You must come with us! It’s not safe.” Gaukus chides.
“Please don’t run away- please, stop and talk to us.” Myrium whines.
“Halt!” Is about as helpful as Shagga gets.

While Elvis arrives at the point much more speedily- “Bugger me, the drow’s already ‘ere. This is messed up.”

The adventurers filter in to the northern corridor- Pip waits at the end of it, maybe thirty or forty feet ahead of the party. There’s also a door across from where the Blessed Avengers stand- Shagga moves directly to it and wrenches it open- within a well-lit barracks chamber, with four bugbears warming themselves at a flaming brazier, a fifth bugbear sits on his bunk.




The large goblinoids go for their weapons, as do the adventurers…

At which point a sing-song whispering voice- a voice known to the adventurers, sounds in their collective heads- “I said that I was right behind you, it seemed I misspoke- or else you dawdled. Now, I am ahead of you.”

That however is the end of the twelfth session, which the players loved and hated in equal measure.

DMs Interlude- you know when you’ve got it right as a DM, all week I had to suffer a series of ridiculous e-mails as all of the players had questions, suggestions, rules adjudications et al. I wish the buggers would talk more to each other (collectively- they seem to do this as couples) rather than just spamming my inbox with their every enquiry.

Funny story- Rob (Shagga) and his wife to be Sandy (Myrium) were discussing the Pip situation with Rob’s aged mother earwigging (listening in) in another room, she thought their (sometimes heated) discussion was about a real-life situation (somehow)- young child, voices in his head, dungeon full of monsters (!) needing to be rescued etc. She wanted to know all of the details… in the end Rob had to tell her about our game, it was an odd conversation- she couldn’t quite understand why anyone would play such a ‘dark’ and ‘disturbing’ game. 

D&D = Dark & Disturbing, that could work.

Anyway, more of this next time.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Lost Mine of Phandelver Session #13 We Need To Talk About Kevin.

Myrium the Blessed (played by Sandy) Female Human Cleric of Lathander Lvl 4
Shagga, Son of Dorf (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Paladin of Kord Lvl 4
Gaukus Grom (played by Pete) Male Dragonborn Sorcerer Lvl 4
Elvis Pickersgilly (played by Jackie) Male Forest Gnome Rogue Lvl 4*

There’s a fair amount of chatter this session, or at least there’s not ‘loads’ of action- this was mainly because the Blessed Avengers had a lot of things to say to a variety of NPCs, and even more things to say to each other, ah well… you’ll no doubt see.

And so, the Mexican standoff-





The Blessed Avengers can see Pip (and now they’ve remembered his name, or else one of the buggers has been online and looked it up- I know which my money is on), but they can’t see Cecil (the nothic remember). They can also see the five bugbears- throughout the following conversation (such as it is) Shagga (half-orc paladin) exchanges unpleasantries with the bugbears. Shagga is very keen on a rumble (fight) and keener still to let the bugbears know this- he ain’t frightened of them.

So, Myrium (human cleric), Gaukus (dragonborn sorcerer) and even Elvis (gnome rogue) have lots of questions for Cecil, Cecil however has a prepared speech- I slipped it to him earlier, so he ignores all of their questions. The speech goes like this (and in his lisping sing-song voice)-

“The Black Spider has an offer for you, although ‘offer’ is perhaps not the correct term- as you will hear. He wants you to locate a magical forge to the east of here, it is through the lair of the fiery guardian (the flameskull- cue collective sigh from the Blessed Avengers).”

Gaukus is taking notes.

“Find the magical forge- destroy its guardian, and then learn how it works, bring back proof that you have done both of these things.”

“If you accomplish just one task then only one of you friends gets to live- you can chose which is to die- the child or the dirty dwarf, accomplish both and the Black Spider swears he will allow both to leave this place alive.”

“You have 24 hours to see this done, return here at that time to report your successes, or else do not return at all. Their lives are in your hands…”

Cecil the nothic ends his speech with a giggle, and then mentally nudges Pip.

“I’m going to be a wizard!” Pip grins and capers with glee.

It’s enough to break your heart.

There follows an avalanche of questions, a fair few provocative statements, a dozen-or-so insults (alas nothing original), and… well a ton of other chatter. It takes a good thirty minutes to resolve the situation.

The two schools of PC/Player thought can be summarised thusly-

1)    Elvis says (although Shagga is leaning this way also), simple- kill them all now, let the Gods sort them out. The caveat is of course that Pip is liable to get killed, and that the Blessed Avengers don’t believe for a second that the five bugbears and the unseen Cecil (they still don’t know that Cecil is a nothic) represent the full extent of the Black Spider’s resources. They fear there are more bad guys close to hand, they therefore also fear for their own lives.

2)    Proposed by Myrium and Gaukus, say ‘yes’ to the challenge and buy some time, check out what needs doing and then return here armed and dangerous, and possibly having accomplished both tasks.

Proposal 2) obviously wins the day, but it goes back and forth for a good while- particularly when Myrium begins to think that the blaze of glory ending might be the way to go. Oddly at about this point Elvis starts to get cold feet and switches to option 2) as well- and thus the consensus comes about.

In the end it’s Gaukus that makes their reply.

“We will return in 24 hours with proof that the guardian is gone, and as many details as we can find about this magical forge- at which time you will release the child- Pip, and the dwarf- Nundro Rockseeker (they remembered the name of this guy).”

And with that the Blessed Avengers head off, back in to the mines- still chatting (grouchily) about the task ahead, and in particular the prospect of meeting the flameskull again, they’re less than keen.

Obviously, something bad happens next…

And so, it’s Myrium’s turn to be attacked by the patient ochre jelly- she’s bloodied in an instant and screaming as the ooze’s acid burns.




We pause briefly for Monster Knowledge Checks, this is becoming a regular thing now- Gaukus rolls a ‘20’ and tells his comrades everything he knows about the creature as the fight progresses.

Back to the action.

Myrium conjures her Spiritual Weapon and then gets to work with her mace- two hits, Shagga meanwhile unlimbers his maul and smashes the jelly beast (with a Crit), and my beautiful ooze is more-or-less broken already.

In slow-motion the ooze attempts to flee the scene (because it’s funnier this way) it doesn’t get far (obviously), Gaukus’ Fire Bolt and an arrow from Elvis’ bow curtail its existence, the large jelly SPLATS on to the floor of the mine passage.

After a brief stop for cursing (mostly by Myrium) and a little light Healing the adventurers head on- back to their base, the ancient storeroom- time for more chatter.

The issue is, in summary- we don’t wanna fight the flameskull again. Myrium has an idea-

“Why don’t we try the fungus chamber?”

And as ideas go… ten minutes later and the Blessed Avengers are back at the entrance to the aforementioned fungus chamber, the chamber they previously believed was somehow ‘dangerous’. Today is a new day, and after a good look about (from the entrance only) it’s time for some new checks.

Good rolls follow, and now the adventurers have something to hang their suspicions on, they’re convinced (Shagga, Gaukus and Elvis- again) that several of the varieties of fungi within the chamber are poisonous- airborne toxins.

The Blessed Avengers fashion face masks, wet them, and then in a headlong rush (after another ten minutes worth of chatter) dash through the chamber in the hope that going this way circumvents another trip to the flameskull’s lair (it does, good work).




The fungi sensing the adventurer’s approach burst and blast more of their noxious spores in to the air, the Blessed Avengers keep running- and then make their Poison Saves. The result of which is all four of them emerge in to a much larger cavern on the other side of the fungus chamber completely unharmed, the ceiling of the great cavern glistens like a cloudless night sky- that’s nice.

Also the sound of the Wave Echo is much louder- it’s coming from the north.

They’re not even out of breath.

Myrium is delighted- now where the heck are they? More importantly where the heck is the magical forge.

There’s a fairly intact building nearby, expertly built in to the walls of the cavern- dwarven work, no doubt. The building however is blackened and battered, a pair of closed double doors are cracked and scorched. After a brief Investigation by Elvis and Gaukus, Shagga eventually barges one of the doors open.

A living chamber come office, all within is burnt and broken (and ancient) there was a major fire here sometime in the distant past.

Gingerly the adventurers take a look around, of particular interest is another closed door to the south- as Myrium and Shagga approach it a shadowy black figure floats up through the cold stone floor, blocking their progress.

“Your presence is offensive to me.” Mormesk the Wraith states, darkly and with menaces.

Elvis pops his head around the corner to spy the undead and then replies- “then leave, before you get hurt.”

Gaukus attempts to reason with Mormesk (after the guys make Monster Knowledge Checks and determine the creature is some terrible undead spirit), the dragonborn tells the truth- they are looking for a magical forge and the wherewithal to make it work.

Gaukus’ dice are broken, he attempted two or three checks (I forget which, but Persuasion was in there) but doesn’t manage to break ‘8’. Myrium doesn’t help either- she rolls a ‘1’.




“You shall never have my treasure!” Mormesk screeches and then grabs at Myrium, it’s her turn to take the beatings this week. The priestess of Lathander is almost dead in an instant (down to 4 HP- she manages to make her Con check however, her hit points will return).

The Blessed Avengers fight back- Elvis with magical rapier and dagger (a ‘2’ followed by a ‘1’- not good), Myrium with her mace (another miss), and… Shagga with Talon his magical longsword, with added Divine Smite for good measure. The half-orc paladin bastard hits and rolls ‘8’, ‘8’, ‘8’ and ‘6’ on his 4d8 damage, then there’s his bonuses.

Seconds later Gaukus fires a cluster of Magic Missiles in to Mormesk and the wraith fades from existence.

There’s a lot of joy to go around- the saps are even high-fiving in their pairs (we’re on Fantasy Grounds).

The chamber is thoroughly searched, a bunch of coin found- and some other treasures, and BINGO a yard of ancient texts that seem to be all about the Phandelver Pact, it’s members and… hopefully the properties of the magical forge, including how to use it.

Gaukus (rolls high) spots a section of the ancient text which talks about a magical guardian of the forge- an ‘eye monster’ summoned centuries past.

The phrase ‘eye monster’ doesn’t go down well with the Blessed Avengers for a variety of reasons- the bugbear Mosk way back in the Redbrand lair described Cecil (the guys think- correctly) as the ‘one-eyed God’. Also, a little out-of-game knowledge from the experts (Pete and Rob) and soon after Jackie (Elvis) can be heard asking “What’s a beholder?” Consensus is (again supplied by Pete and Rob) a beholder is trouble.

However, the Blessed Avengers will check the books thoroughly later on but for now they need, and want, to get along- treasures stowed they head north (after more healing for Myrium), up on to an escarpment which is home to another battered and broken ancient building.

The sound of the Wave Echo is louder still.

Again, after another series of checks, Shagga put his shoulder to the doors- and they’re in.

A workshop, ancient and badly damaged- the site of another long-ago battle. A small stone brazier in the middle of the room casts an eerie green flame and crackles with energy. However, of greater import (and interest), is the aforementioned ‘eye monster’.

A floating monstrosity- a ball of scaled flesh with a large central eye, a gurning toothy maw beneath, and four probing eyestalks which snake and dance.




“That’s a beholder.” States Shagga (because he rolled a ‘1’ on his Monster Knowledge Check), however Gaukus puts the paladin right- “actually that is a spectator- a lawful magical guardian, a protector- no doubt.”

“Hullo” The spectator states and floats towards the Blessed Avengers, “my name is Kevin”, Kevin adds.

The adventurers (and players) are stunned in to silence for a while, finally Myrium starts up… and when I say starts up, I mean she tells Kevin everything, from the cart ride to Phandalin and the capture of Gundren and her father, right up to Cecil’s threats.

It takes a good ten to fifteen minutes to get it said, with asides from a variety of her comrades, Kevin is content to float, blink (he does that a lot) and grin.

Finally, she falls silent, the Blessed Avengers await Kevin’s reply.

“Hmmm… That’s a pickle!” Is the considered opinion of the spectator, somehow the Blessed Avengers hoped for more?

The DM hints that they should therefore figure out a way to get more from Kevin.

The questions begin, there follows an hour long (way over an hour) conversation with Kevin, and also with each other- dipping in and out of character. There are some good Skill Checks, and some bad- just as there’s some great roleplay, and some less great.

The Blessed Avengers learn the following, pretty much in this order-

1)    Kevin thinks the mine is still up and running- outside dwarves, gnomes and human wizards are about their business. He’s dismayed when he is told, and then shown, that the Phandelver Pact was all a very long time ago. Remarkably Kevin remains up-beat (he rolled a ‘20’ on my Random What Happens Next D20). Kevin is open, it seems, to new experiences.

2)    The brazier is the magical forge, and the books the Avengers carry do indeed hold instructions for the forge’s use. Alas the magical power of the forge has waned considerably, all effects granted by it are temporary, Kevin has watched the magic deteriorate.

3)    Kevin isn’t guarding the forge- I know- it was a shock to the PCs too.

4)    Kevin is guarding a pair of magic items created in the forge when it was still running on full power, a (+1, and more) Breastplate- Dragonguard and (+1, and more) Mace- Lightbringer. Both items were crafted for the church of Lathander.

5)    Kevin has been patiently waiting (500+ years so far) for a member of the church of Lathander to turn up and collect the items, thereby ending his watch.

Personally, I think I played a blinder here.

The rest however is more complicated than you would think.

Obviously Myrium the Blessed introduces herself properly, displays her holy symbol (of Lathander) and even sings a few verses of her favourite Lathanderite hymns “Sunrise, she come in de morning etc.”- Kevin believes her.

The spectator is mid-goodbye speech when Elvis stops the show, there follows a whispered conversation between the gnome and Myrium. At first the priestess is reluctant; her reticence however doesn’t last long- so good is Elvis’ idea.

Myrium has new instructions for Kevin, the spectator must continue to guard the aforementioned magical items, which she will be wearing, until she (and the items) exit Wave Echo Cave.

The dice rolls, and Kevin is, after a few reassurances (see below), good with the plan.

Good, because Myrium- her colleagues, and the two magical items will be leading the charge at the bad guys, they are intent on rescuing Pip and Nundro, and in the process doing considerable harm to the Black Spider and Cecil (whatever he is).

Kevin thinks about this, and… agrees to this too.

The dice rolls and the roleplay are all good.

Even Shagga chimes in at one point- “all these years stuck in here, don’t you want to get out for a bit, and do some good?” And then, “are you chicken, Kevin? Are ya?”

Kevin, as it turns out, is not chicken, or any other genus of poultry.

The Blessed Avengers will be accompanied by the spectator until they exit Wave Echo Cave, or until someone tries to take the magic items from Myrium’s (probably) cold dead body.

There follows a lot more giggling, and a lot more chatter- Gaukus spends another three or four hours, as the conversations continue, making a fairly thorough investigation of the Phandelver Pact ancient tomes. The dragonborn figures out how to use the forge to glamour items with a temporary magical varnish (as it were)- basically turning items in to short-functioning +1 items.

All is well with the world, the players are on cloud nine, and up for it- next session, so they say, is the attack- the showdown.

That however is the end of this session- I did say at the start there was going to be a lot of chatter.

It’s good to see that the players are all, at last (but for how long), singing from the same song-sheet, they’re getting on (by which I mean of course- Myrium and Elvis are playing nicely).

More next time.

This one was a cracker.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Lost Mine of Phandelver Session #14a Cunning Plans.

Myrium the Blessed (played by Sandy) Female Human Cleric of Lathander Lvl 4
Shagga, Son of Dorf (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Paladin of Kord Lvl 4
Gaukus Grom (played by Pete) Male Dragonborn Sorcerer Lvl 4
Elvis Pickersgilly (played by Jackie) Male Forest Gnome Rogue Lvl 4*

Remember last session- the big attack on Cecil and the Black Spider, well… that’s been put on hold for a bit, it seems there’s been a whole lot of chatter between the last session and this one. The Blessed Avengers figure they have got time to spare, they were given 24 hours to complete their tasks, they’ve only used about 8 hours so far- that means they have 16 more hours including time for another Extended Rest before they have to go and face their newest patron (of sorts) Cecil (the nothic, remember).

Oh, and this session went on for a while, we even had to stop to order food in- break for a couple of hours, and then get back to it. There was no-way anyone was leaving, however due to the length of the session I have had to break this narrative in to two parts.




And so the Blessed Avengers have a list of things to achieve (I told you they had been chatting between sessions), over the next few hours (in-game time, obviously) they accomplish the following-

1)    Gaukus (dragonborn sorcerer) gets practical with the magical forge, it takes him five-or-so minutes to turn Elvis’ (gnome rogue) dagger in to a +1 dagger (temporary). Soon enough all of the Blessed Avengers are fishing out a variety of items that need enhancing, Shagga (half-orc paladin) even strips down to his smalls to get his armour magicked, Myrium (human cleric) just gets her shield done. All told over the course of an hour or so about ten items are temporarily en-magicked (I know I’ve made up that word, but I like it).

2)    While this is going on Myrium (and others) have a good long chat with Kevin the spectator, the winsome eye-monster is questioned about his capabilities; of particular interest is the creature’s ability to deflect spells, although several of his other powers also fall in to the wondrous range. The Blessed Avengers are starting to feel very positive about the latest turn of events.




Next up is a visit to Wave Echo Cave proper, the group head north in to a huge high-ceilinged natural cavern containing a large body of water. The Avengers watch to see what happens- right on cue, two minutes since the last time, a sudden rumbling wave of water rolls in to the cavern from the north east and surges to the shore- crashing in to the rocky scarp and making… well, one hell of a noise.

That’s it however…

The passage alongside the watery fury goes on, as usual Elvis is sent ahead with his comrades following on a little way behind. The rogue wends his way down the tunnels as quietly as he can and eventually comes to the end of the passage- interesting.

The passage ends in a high cave opening which looks down in to a crevasse, in the crevasse are a pair of bugbears- the duo seem to be looking for something, digging through the rocks and debris. The gnome stays hidden, and silent, and continues to watch- every now and then comes a voice from the far side of the crevasse. Eventually Elvis spots a pair of rope ladders leading up and out, and at the very edge of the crevasse on the far side is… it’s hard to be sure from this distance, and what with the lack of light- but it could be an elf, or more likely… a drow, and perhaps another hefty creature, a third bugbear?




Elvis reports back to his comrades and then leads them forward one at a time to take a look- although for those lacking darkvision (Myrium & Gaukus) there’s little to see.

The Blessed Avengers are not buying it however, they’ve seen drow before- the last one turned out to be a doppelganger, the players debate this for a short while but the subject seems to be mostly academic. It would be a hard ask for them to get from the cavern passage, down in to the crevasse- fight the bugbears there, and then get back up the other side and attack the drow et al. Certainly the task would be difficult to accomplish with stealth and/or speed.

Which leads us to the next objective…

But before that a quick word about the Random Encounter Table, during the end of the last session and continuing on in to this one I have made maybe ten rolls on it- nothing. I like to play things RAW unless I have a better idea or the RAW is just plain broke. I’m telling you this because I want you to know… I’m still rolling, as it turn out I’m still rolling low.

Now back to their list-

3)    What to do about the flameskull, a short debate follows- very short because the Blessed Avengers have now all got a spring in their step, it seems this is the end of a conversation which has been going on all week. In short Myrium & Shagga are of the opinion that they should try to destroy the flameskull in its lair- if things go badly they will flee to safety (their storeroom) and rest up, after all they have plenty of time to do so. However, if things go well then they have a way through to the eastern side of the caverns that doesn’t involve running through the (poisonous) fungus filled cavern. Last point- there was another exit out of the flameskull’s cavern (Shagga remembers- I think he drew a bit of a map), this could prove to be a short cut to somewhere advantageous. Moments later a consensus is reached- check it out, and if it looks good- ATTACK! The flameskull is going down.

Elvis, as always, is sent ahead- the gnome doesn’t venture in to the smelter chamber, he hides in the entrance passage and watches- the zombies are where they were the last time the Avengers were here, in a pile after fleeing from Myrium’s holy aura. As to the flameskull- Elvis cannot see the creature, he therefore presumes it is back in its smelter lair (he’s correct).




Thirty seconds later, after the plan is reiterated, the Blessed Avengers are green for go- Myrium, Gaukus and their new friend Kevin the spectator head in and start firing in to the prone zombies, which soon after are struggling to get to their feet. Meanwhile Shagga and Elvis head for the smelter, the half-orc paladin reads his Misty Step scroll (and then rolls well), and in a blink of an eye he reappears atop the machine- Talon in hand and ready to strike. Elvis makes use of his Boots of Striding & Springing, he joins the half-orc moments later.

The zombies meanwhile are taking a beating.

Then the flameskull arrives, exactly as the Blessed Avengers planned, it floats up from within the dark depths of the smelter, shouting and screaming dire warnings and threats, only… Shagga slices with Talon (with added Divine Smite), while Elvis lances with his magical rapier (with added Sneak Attack). The flameskull goes from full to 4 HP in a matter of seconds. The fiery foe stops screaming and casts Blur upon itself then flies swiftly up and away from its attackers.

Down below the crowd control trio continues to wade through the zombies.

Back atop the smelter Shagga drops Talon, grabs out a spear (he made sure that one of his spears was magicked in the forge) and then flings it- the flameskull shatters, consuming itself in a fiery explosion. Soon after all of the zombies are dead too.

That was remarkably easy.

It also generated a lot of joy- much whooping follows.

The Blessed Avengers are however all business- the chamber is searched, even the inside of the smelter- Elvis is lowered in, disappointingly there’s no treasure to be had.

There is however a corridor heading from the smelting chamber to the west- it ends in a door, which Elvis determines is barred and maybe barricaded from the other side, there’s also the sound of creatures in the chamber beyond the door- goblins, or else… bugbears.

After another brief chat (and another roll on the Random Encounter Table- I’m determined, but nothing) the Blessed Avengers have a plan. Shagga puts his shoulder to the barricaded door and starts shoving, it’s opening- however the bugbears on the other side of the door are clearly perturbed by this activity, they start pushing back- and there are a few of them it seems (at least three different voices Elvis reckons). The half-orc paladin however is making little headway (even when Myrium gives him a hand), therefore the Avengers decide to halt the attempt. In a marvellous piece of improvised theatre Elvis uses his Minor Illusion ability to conjure the groans and moans of zombies at toil. The panicked bugbears go full fury to barricade the door again, convinced the undead are trying to break in.

A good idea from the PCs, and well-covered up when the plan proves beyond them (or else beyond their dice rolls), the adventurers move on, back in to the mines, and from there back to their storeroom hideout.

Shagga, it seems, has had another ‘great’ idea- he’s full of them, and so five minutes later (no Random Encounters- damn!) the Blessed Avengers get to hear Shagga’s latest plan, put simply-

“We shud kill them all- NOW!” Obviously it’s short on detail but the half-orc paladin is quite obviously enthused. The other players (the fools) however do not instantly grasp the merits of the new plan, Shagga therefore adds a few details.

Shagga’s New Plan take two- “We are strong (not injured, not expended lots of powers). They say back in 24 hours- we go now catch them pants down (basically they’re not going to be expecting the Blessed Avengers to be back so soon). We have eyeball terror with big bad magic (Kevin). We kill them quick-quick, rescue little people (Pip and Nundro).”

Remarkably it all makes sense, and there are no dissenters, it seems we are on for the finale this session after all, and so an hour later- after a Short Rest, the Blessed Avengers- with Elvis (as always) sneaking ahead, head off to war.

The gnome rogue sneaks back in to the chamber the Blessed Avengers are supposed to meet Cecil later, a rough cavern containing a large body of water, the place is guarded by a pair of bugbears who are hardly paying attention. One seems to be throwing stones in to the water, the other is sat on the stairs that lead in to the flagged passages north. Elvis reports back, and then a few minutes later (after further Myrium lead discussions) the attack begins.




Myrium Blesses the troops- Elvis, deadly accurate as (nearly) always with his bow, assassinates the bugbear sitting on the stairs- the one furthest away from the Blessed Avengers, the other bugbear doesn’t even notice that his companion is dead- it carries on throwing stones in to the water. That is until Shagga breaks cover, the half-orc paladin runs behind the bugbear (who turns to see) and straight to the stairs- Shagga knows there’s a bugbear guardroom here, the door is wide open to the chamber, and he can see at least two more bugbears within.

Suddenly Kevin the spectator flies in to the chamber, which causes the bugbear there some consternation (although we’re still in the surprise round), Kevin blasts the creature with his Wounding Ray, but (alas) fails to paralyze it. Gaukus hits the creature with his Fire Bolt, while Elvis finishes it off with another deadly accurate arrow-strike, ah the joys of high initiative rolls- my bad guys are dead before they know what’s going on.

The Blessed Avengers move up in to the corridor, the alarm has not yet been sounded, the plan is to get as far as they can in to the bad guys territory, as quickly as they can- and in the process take down as many enemies as they can.

Alas their progress does not go unnoticed, one of the bugbears in the guard chamber looks up and sees Shagga making his way forward, the half-orc paladin attempts to hide but… well, he’s a massive slice of humanity and noisy with it. The shout goes out and suddenly all three bugbears within the chamber are shouting and screaming- and moving towards the adventurers.




Shagga and Elvis position themselves to block the corridor north, the bugbears are trapped in their room (unless they’re going to dismantle the barricade they reinforced earlier to prevent the undead from getting in). Seconds later Kevin the spectator appears and blasts a bugbear with his Wounding Ray, and then paralyzes another. Myrium smashes the wounded bugbear down, while Elvis stabs the paralyzed one- that hurt- seconds later Shagga finishes it off. The last bugbear standing flings a javelin in to Shagga and then slams the door to the chamber closed, and then holds it shut. Shagga moves to shove and wrestle the portal open but the large goblinoid prevents the paladin from getting in.

“Keep moving! Keep moving!” Myrium hisses to her companions and then races down the northern passage, Gaukus following on behind the priestess. The pair arrive at a T-junction, stairs lead down eastwards in to a natural cavern, or so it seems from what little light there is (Gaukus’ lantern), while to the west the corridor continues on- the pair head west.

Alas neither of the adventurers are particularly stealthy (they’re also moving at pace), they are of course trying to be stealthy, but they’re not succeeding (Myrium rolls ‘1’ and Gaukus ‘3’). Only twenty or thirty feet away from where they stand a drow (actually another doppelganger) overseeing the search of the crevasse (which the adventurers observed earlier) hears something odd and sends a bugbear to investigate.




Less than ten seconds later the bugbear, having climbed the stairs in to the corridor, spots Gaukus and Myrium creeping up the corridor. The bugbear flings a javelin in Gaukus’ back, and almost kills the dragonborn (a Crit, Gaukus goes from full to 7 HP), and then starts screaming and shouting (the bugbear, not Gaukus- the dragonborn is a stoic chap).

Meanwhile Shagga and Elvis, who are still trying (and failing) to get to the last bugbear in the guardroom, hear Gaukus’ screams- the pair abandon their task and come running. Elvis arrives just in time to punish the javelin flinging bugbear with a Sneak Attack.

Myrium is quickly to Gaukus, she heals the dragonborn (Cure Wounds Level 2) as best she can- Gaukus is pissed, the sorcerer strides purposefully towards the bugbear- hits it with a Scorching Ray, then another (it expires) and then continues on down the stairs in to the crevasse chamber.

Which turns out to be an ill-judged move, hidden in the shadows at the bottom of the stairs is the drow (still a doppelganger), the foul creature leaps at Gaukus with its twin shortswords (and misses both attacks, and with Advantage on both). Gaukus grins at the drow (doppelganger) and at very close range (and therefore at Disadvantage) unleashes his last Scorching Ray (and hits and rolls just short of max damage). The doppel-drow looks terrified, it disengages- screams blue murder and rushes off north- further in to the cavern.

“He’s getting away!” Gaukus calls back to his comrades.

Meanwhile the two bugbears that were down in the crevasse are making their way up the ladders, and towards the action.

Shagga rushes forward, grabs out his magicked spear and flings it in to the back of the retreating doppel-drow, Kevin catches up with events and hits the same villain with his Wounding Ray, Elvis flings a dagger- the creature is critically wounded but still alive and screaming (and still fleeing).

Myrium (who has only just arrived on the scene) and Gaukus let loose the artillery, a Sacred Flame followed by three more Scorching Rays- all way off target. Gaukus has to convert some of his Magic Font Points in order to get himself another second level spell.

The two bugbears climb out of the crevasse and charge in to action- one slashes Elvis- the gnome is trying to get to the doppel-drow, while the other flails wildly at Shagga. The doppel-drow however is still intent on fleeing, it doesn’t get far- Elvis gets his man/drow/doppelganger, and cuts the beast down.

Just two bugbears left in the fight, and neither of the pair look keen on making a stand- and then less so when Kevin paralyzes one and hits the other with his Wounding Ray.

Note I’m not playing the spectator full on, Kevin has once or twice headed off in the wrong direction, and then had to double move the next round to get back in to position. I’m using the creature’s full repertoire of powers but inconsistently, I don’t want the spectator to grab all of the limelight.

Elvis kills the badly wounded bugbear and then menaces the paralyzed individual, however Myrium- as always, is in charge, and still directing operations.

“Leave it, the drow (doppelganger) was heading this way (north)- COME ON!”

The priestess of Lathander races off, Shagga and Gaukus rush after her- which of course just leaves Elvis with the paralyzed bugbear.




“You’re dead, mate.” Elvis states to the bugbear, and when he’s certain that his colleagues can no-longer see him, the gnome guts the hefty goblinoid and then rushes after his friends- grinning like a loon (or else like a homicidal maniac, you decide).

At which point we had been playing (around the table) for nearly four-and-a-half hours, and so a break was called for- food ordered after the decision is made that we would play to the end. However, I’ll continue the final instalment in Session 14b next time.

Just to say that the fight to the Black Spider’s HQ has taken about fifteen rounds long already- Myrium’s Bless spell has long since faded; Myrium, Shagga and Elvis have all taken hits- but nothing significant, while Gaukus has taken a beating but been healed (mostly- about 75% to full) by the priestess. Kevin hasn’t got a scratch on him.

For the bad guys seven bugbears have met their maker, the lone survivor is back in the guardroom still holding the door shut, the only other casualty is the drow (doppelganger) overseer, cut down by Elvis just in the nick of time.

The finale comes next.

Oh and the players are absolutely loving this session, there was zero chance that they were going to stop now- one of the players (no names, Pete) had to text work colleagues to explain that due to a family emergency he wouldn’t be attending the office meal/party, the lies we tell in order to spend evenings giggling like loons and fingering odd shaped dice.

Last note, it was glorious to watch Myrium (Sandy) keep the buggers in line- always moving forward, when the leader thing works- it works incredibly well, or else she’s very good in the role (she’s a teacher by trade).

See you next time.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Lost Mine of Phandelver Session #14b The Black Spider.

Myrium the Blessed (played by Sandy) Female Human Cleric of Lathander Lvl 4
Shagga, Son of Dorf (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Paladin of Kord Lvl 4
Gaukus Grom (played by Pete) Male Dragonborn Sorcerer Lvl 4
Elvis Pickersgilly (played by Jackie) Male Forest Gnome Rogue Lvl 4*

And so the finale, this is a continuation of the narrative from Session #14, which turned out to be a titanic effort- we ended up playing for 6.5 hours (with a two hour break for food, drink and excited shouting). The last write-up ended with the Blessed Avengers having fought their way through the lesser bad guys (bugbears aplenty, and a drow/doppelganger), now they’re in a rush to get to the end.




Myrium (human cleric) leads the Avengers in to a flagged stone corridor, two sets of stairs lead up in to a massive chamber ahead, peeking over the top of the last flight and best-guess the area ahead is an ancient dwarven temple, at least that’s what Elvis (gnome rogue) thinks. There’s a door to the north in the passage also, but after listening at it for a brief while Elvis is convinced that there’s nothing moving about within the chamber beyond, also its locked.

Elvis reports back and is then sent ahead again, more info is needed- the gnome sneaks up the stairs and has a proper look- the temple is indeed dedicated to some ancient dwarven deity, the northern wall is home to a massive stone statue (with gemstone eyes!) of some fat brooding dwarf. The temple is a huge high-ceilinged chamber, with great stone pillars- here and there it has been made in to a HQ cum bedchamber, with a desk, bedrolls et al.

Of greater concern to the sneaky gnome are the temple’s present inhabitants, there are plenty of them- in the north end of the chamber, before the great statue a male drow holds court, seated on a camp stool and flanked either side by a pair of hefty bugbears. The drow seems to be playing fetch with a pair of monstrous giant spiders, the arachnids scurrying to wrestle each other for the skeletal leg of some ancient fallen warrior. Standing before the drow, in the centre of the chamber is a most unholy sight- a vaguely humanoid creature although hunched and crouched, and scaled and clawed like some aberrant lizard figure. Most frightening is the creature’s visage- one great eye accounts for three-quarters of its face, the rest is a snarling maw filled with fanged-teeth.

Standing next to the terrible creature, playing every now and then with a twig-like wand, is Pip- son of Phandalin’s Innkeepers, the gnome rogue has seen enough- he sneaks back and reports his findings.

DM’s note- and so we’re ready for it, the finale- the guys after some great rolls from Elvis have all the info they need, and a surprise round to work their magic- they are all however low on spells and powers, and all except for Shagga (half-orc paladin) at least a little bit injured (they’ve been at the Healing Potions again).

Oh and they’ve finally figured out that the strange creature in the centre of the chamber is Cecil, and that Cecil is a nothic (good Monster Knowledge check by Gaukus (dragonborn sorcerer)).

And so, after a brief chat from Myrium to outline objectives- and to ensure that all of the Blessed Avengers understand that Pip needs to be kept alive and well (and obviously rescued), it begins…

Oddly with Shagga- the fool rolled a ‘20’ on his Initiative and then didn’t know what to do with it, until… the half-orc paladin of Kord strides in to the chamber, sword drawn- straight to a gawping Pip and then slams the hilt of his blade in to the young child’s skull- knocking the lad unconscious. Shagga grabs Pip as he falls, slings him over his shoulder and marches straight back out of the chamber again and dumps the unconscious young human on the stairs- “Rescue complete!” Shagga grunts at his companions.

However the rest of the Blessed Avengers are already in action, as is Kevin the spectator, the eye-monster whizzes in to the chamber and then gets some elevation, fires a Wounding Ray in to Cecil and leaves the creature screaming. Myrium follows up with a Sacred Flame, and then conjures her Spiritual Weapon- both attacks directed against Cecil, both of them alas misses.

Meanwhile Elvis has positioned himself in the shadows at the base of one of the huge stone pillars, bow at the ready- he fires, and almost manages to assassinate the Black Spider (for it is he) at his first attempt, the screaming drow leader is down to 7 HP. Alas, too late the gnome spots the danger from above, a third giant spider fires down a sticky web and leaves poor Elvis Restrained and effectively stuck to the pillar. The gnome takes to screaming…

Gaukus is much less sneaky- the dragon sorcerer strides in to the chamber and unleashes a Shatter spell on the drow, bugbears and giant spiders arrayed before the great statue- and the Black Spider is down, and unconscious.

DM Interlude- but I’m not going to let that happen.

Chaos ensues- one of the bugbears grabs the fallen drow and drags him to a safe-ish spot, behind the north-west pillar, once there the large goblinoid grabs out one of the dark elf’s potions of Healing and feeds it to the fiend.

The Black Spider will be back up and in business very soon.

The second bugbear screams and charges in to Gaukus, the dragonborn’s Mage Armour and Shield combo fail him again, alas, a Crit and Gaukus is very quickly reduced to 5 HP.

Kevin the spectator fires his Paralysis Ray and leaves Cecil rooted to the spot, he follows up with his Wounding Ray and the nothic is fighting for his life, after also taking a hit from Myrium’s Spiritual Weapon. The priestess meanwhile rushes to Gaukus’ side and swings hard at the bugbear threatening the dragonborn- another hit.

Elvis is stuck to the pillar, and no matter what he tries he can’t get free. Shagga is fighting two giant spiders, and even with his Vow of Enmity is missing by a mile (two attacks in a row with advantage, both misses- with his bonuses he only needs to roll something like an ‘8’- highest ‘6’ in four dice rolls).

Gaukus unleashes a Thunderwave, a giant spider and a bugbear suffer, Myrium manages to keep all of the attackers away from the sorcerer. However there’s a fourth giant spider that has yet to join the action, the arachnid shoots a web from its ceiling top perch and manages to Restrain Kevin the spectator, the eye monster is effectively tethered to the ceiling.

The spider that webbed Elvis descends the pillar it is on and attempts to sink its fangs in to the Restrained gnome rogue- and misses (with Advantage, of course).

The Black Spider suddenly dodges out from behind a pillar- screams for his allies to kill the adventurers and then dodges back in to hiding- this after quaffing another potion of Healing and firing up his Mage Armour. The second bugbear, who helped the drow back to life, also emerges from behind the pillar- the furious goblinoid charges in to Gaukus and smashes the dragonborn down.

So, Gaukus is unconscious, Elvis is almost bloodied and is also Restrained- Kevin has taken no damage but is also Restrained. Myrium is nearly bloodied, and almost out of spells (as is Gaukus), while Shagga doesn’t have a scratch on him. As to the bad guys then they’re all still in play- some healthier than others, the nothic is paralyzed, there are four giant spiders, two bugbears and the Black Spider- it could go either way.

Shagga slices a giant spider- and hits at last, Kevin fires his Wounding Ray in to the same arachnid, Myrium directs her Spiritual Weapon to smash the beast and the first enemy falls- hurrah! In the same instant Myrium preserves life and Gaukus opens his eyes, the sorcerer quickly gets to his feet grabs out his scroll of Lightning Bolt and reads it- the magic fizzles and fades (failed check to cast the spell- the cursing sorcerer uses his Inspiration Point to repeat the roll- and fails again).

There’s an awful lot of cursing going on- a Lightning Bolt would have definitely tipped the fight in favour of the good guys.

Cecil, badly injured and mostly forgotten about, at last manages to shake the paralysis off- the nothic is about to make his break for freedom, he’s not hanging around.

Elvis, still Restrained, spins out a dagger and catches another of the spiders- it too is critically wounded.

The giant spider that has Kevin webbed and Restrained descends from the ceiling and in to the action. Meantime the giant spider menacing the Restrained Elvis at last gets through the gnome’s defences and bites the rogue, Elvis is on 9 HP- the Poison stings.

At which point the Black Spider steps out from behind his pillar and fires a clutch of Magic Missiles in to Kevin, Magic Missile isn’t (my reading) subject to the spectator’s Spell Reflection, the drow (for which read DM) is a smart feller. Although if he was nastier he’d be firing the Magic Missiles at Myrium or Gaukus.

Shagga, with a Divine Smite (last spell) cuts down one of the giant spiders- only two of them left. Kevin blasts Cecil with his Wounding Ray and kills the fiend, just as the nothic was about to escape, for good measure the spectator paralyzes one of the two spiders still standing.

Elvis is no-longer trying to escape the webs, he contents himself with throwing daggers and screaming for one of his colleagues to come and rescue him- note his colleagues are mostly ignoring him, or else have worries of their own.

Gaukus unleashes his last spell- another Thunderwave, and then rolls 4 damage, the giant spider and bugbear within the compass of his mighty magic barely notice…

The last giant spider still in action (the other one is paralyzed) gets to Myrium and bites the priestess, and now she’s in pain and screaming (down to 10 HP), all PCs except Shagga have 10 HP or less.

However it is at this point that the DM figures that enough is enough, the Black Spider casts Invisibility on himself and begins to creep around the outside of the chamber making for the nearest exit, he’s keen to survive this encounter- and the DM likes the idea of a drow recurring villain.

Shagga and Kevin double team the paralyzed giant spider- and kill it.

Which just leaves one giant spider, and two bugbears in the fight.

Then Myrium smashes one of the bugbears down.

Then Elvis spins out another dagger in to the last giant spider.

Then Gaukus hits the same giant spider with a Fire Bolt- it expires.

At which point the bugbear that the players abandoned back in the guard room walks past the recumbent body of Pip on the stairs and straight in to the fight, this is what he sees.

A Restrained Kevin covered in webs and effectively tethered to the ceiling; Shagga & Myrium facing down a bugbear (the creature is actually uninjured- hasn’t taken even one hit), while Gaukus scurries around looking for a better angle to let loose his Fire Bolts. However nearest to the large goblinoid is Elvis, the gnome is wrapped in webs and Restrained- what comes next?

The newly arrived bugbear grabs out its Morningstar and smashes the gnome unconscious.

Shagga and Kevin combine again to take down the bugbear already in the fight, Shagga with a Crit- just when it was needed, the pair then turn to start screaming threats at the newly arrived bugbear. The large goblinoid is now having second thoughts, it runs- but not before Myrium clonks it with her Spiritual Weapon, and then with her last spell fires a Cure Wounds in to the recumbent Elvis.

And… the fight is won.

Although about a minute later it’s Gaukus that says- “Erm… What happened to the Black Spider?” At which point there’s a lot of activity and frenzied running about a bit.

Over the course of the next five minutes (and after a hefty number of varied skill checks) the PCs determine that the Black Spider has obviously done a runner, possibly teleporting away (Gaukus’ suggestion), or else turning invisible and sneaking off (Elvis’ suggestion). Either way the drow is gone.

To say they are infuriated would be putting it mildly, Myrium enters what can only be described as a swear-fury, the air is blue for a good 2-3 minutes.

That however is the end of the session, or at least the bit around the table, after 6.5 hours of gaming real life has to be engaged with again.

And so over the course of the next few days, and mostly via e-mail the PCs finish off the narrative/adventure such as it is, the following events take place-

a)    Nundro Rockseeker is found safe(-ish) and well, he’s reunited with his brother Gundren.

b)    Pip Stonehill, the young lad, awakes to tears and upset- his special friend (Cecil) is gone (the guys had the good sense to clear the body away). A good five years of psychological counselling will see him right. His parents however are overjoyed to have their son back- the PCs have free food and lodge for as long as they like at the Stonehill Tavern. Note in the interest of full disclosure this is how it played out- Cecil the nothic followed the PCs back to Phandalin, and to the Stonehill Tavern, there he kept hidden and sent out his thoughts to find a responsive victim, which turned out to be young Pip. Cecil eventually broke in to the attic of the Tavern and from there kept up his whispering campaign on Pip, sharing the young lad’s hidden secrets, talking to him and eventually persuading him that he can help him to become a great wizard (Pip’s dream). From there it was a short step (taken over a tenday while the adventurers were out adventuring in Thundertree etc.) to persuade Pip to venture in to Wave Echo Cave, the last location garnered from the thoughts of Gundren Rockseeker… Just a bit of backstory to explain how and why Pip ended up in the finale.

c)    The Black Spider had some treasure hidden, the PCs help themselves to it, and also recover a few more items from Wave Echo Cave after another nose around the place to see if they’ve missed anything.

d)    The Blessed Avengers are all level 5.

e)    Elvis later returns to the dwarven temple in Wave Echo Cave on his own and attempts to recover the gemstones from the eyes of the great statue there- alas things go badly, the gemstones are trapped. The gnome escapes with his life- just, courtesy of an Inspiration Point and some quick thinking, alas the temple itself is buried under a thousand tons of rock and rubble (the aforementioned trap causes the ceiling to collapse). Elvis decides not to tell anyone about his close call here, he’s also extremely pissed to discover that the one gemstone he manages to recover is in fact made of glass.

f)    Gundren and Nundro bury their brother Tharden in a touching ceremony presided over by Sister Garaele & Myrium the Blessed.

g)    The inhabitants of Phandalin, and in particular the various faction leaders, are overjoyed with the outcome, particularly when the Rockseekers start taking on workers to explore the mines further, and to try to get the forge running. The PCs are rewarded with a 10% share of any future finds.

h)    Alas the re-opening of Wave Echo Cave doesn’t go entirely to plan, the flameskull is back- or else it has never been away, it rejuvenates- three miners are killed in the encounter. Later the PCs return, this time armed with the knowledge necessary to take the creature down (holy water sprinkled on its remains once reduced to 0 HP). The adventurers battle hard and win the day.

And that was the Lost Mine of Phandelver, we loved it.


----------



## Richards

Nicely done!  That was an enjoyable read.  It sounds like your players had a blast with this - thanks for taking the time to write up their exploits.

Johnathan


----------



## Goonalan

Richards said:


> Nicely done!  That was an enjoyable read.  It sounds like your players had a blast with this - thanks for taking the time to write up their exploits.
> 
> Johnathan




They did- we all did, save for the odd moment of tension here and there. So much so we carried on...

Thanks Johnathan, appreciated.

Cheers Paul


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Lost Mine of Phandelver #14c Review.*

I just wanted to say a few words about the scenario, and the hits and misses I/we encountered along the way, also a chance to talk briefly about how the players handled things as they went along. The information presented here is not only my thoughts but also those of the players, I generally give out a short questionnaire/feedback sheet at the end of each adventure (or for larger adventures at the end of each chapter) to get the players to comment on the things they dis/liked et al. I’m a lecturer remember, it’s what we do and if we don’t do it ourselves then someone else (at work) will do it and they’ll have their own agenda.

So, in the order it happened-

*1)	Goblin Ambush.*

Nice opening, if you play the goblins sneaky then this can be a hell of a tough fight- particularly if they get a surprise round and as with our group there are just four PCs in action- we had a PC unconscious and another on very few hit points after the goblin’s opening salvo. Likewise if one of the goblin buggers gets away and heads back to the lair to tell his friends then this too can prove fatal a little further along the track. If you like that kind of thing then that’s all good, if however (like me) you had a couple of noobs aboard then pull your punches.

In fact when you’re playing the goblins- you’re probably going to have to pull your punches a lot, if you start using their Nimble Escape to its fullest then… well, things can get difficult for the PCs very quickly.

The problems in our game came before this encounter, the guys (Pete & Rob) decided to play their PCs as… ‘difficult’, that’s the polite version of events, they conspired (seemingly) to piss off their other halves (the other two PCs), which almost broke the game in the first session.

I am happy to report that by the end of the adventure harmony had been achieved, the fellers figured out that this particular adventure was about their partners having fun and finding out for themselves how the game they love works. Pete & Rob took a back seat for a majority of this scenario, allowing the ladies (the noobs) to make lots of decisions and lead the way.

*2)	Cragmaw Goblin Lair.*

Again, all good- I didn’t get a chance to pull the tsunami trap- obviously things went badly for the PCs here because Flint (Pete) decided to seek revenge for a previous play-through of this adventure. Foolishly (perhaps- you decide) I allowed him to do this. The weird thing is it almost worked, if the PCs had just managed to land a few more hits, or else stay on their feet a little longer then they would have won through. As it was we ended up with a 75% TPK.

The problem with this section is how much of the plot to reveal, when (and if) the guys rescue Sildar then you (the glorious DM) have to decide how much to tell them about where Gundren is at, and what’s going on. I am of the opinion (in hindsight, and having played this scenario a few times) that it’s probably best not to tell the PCs too much- Gundren has been taken, where is he? Let them figure the rest out as they go on.

The issue for us was that the PCs, after being told about the Black Spider et al by Sildar, were entirely concentrated on recovering their dwarven patron, which made what comes next a whole lot less exciting. Perhaps not less exciting, but certainly less to do with the overall plot, and therefore at times frustrating for the players.

*3)	Phandalin & the Redbrands Lair.*

Again, all good- although on reflection if I hadn’t had fired up the PCs with the quest to find their missing patron Gundren then this section would perhaps have been more engaging. Or else if the Redbrands themselves were more involved with the Black Spider’s plot to discover Wave Echo Cave. It didn’t help that the only creatures who knew more about the main plot- Droop the goblin, and Mosk and the bugbears, were either killed, or else fled the lair. In short the PCs had great fun (and were terrified in parts) by Cecil the Nothic, the fight with Glasstaff, and the rescue of Mirna and her kids- they loved all of this but it didn’t get them anywhere with the main plot.

It was marvellous to see the amount of roleplaying going on, Sandy (Myrium) is a silver-tongued so-and-so (a teacher by trade) and thinks quickly on her feet, at times the other PCs just hung on and waited to see what she was going to come up with next.

If I was to play it again then, as stated above, I’d give less of the main plot away in the Cragmaw Goblin lair, make things a lot more confused- where is Gundren? I’d also play the Redbrand sub-plot a lot slower, with a few encounters with the bad guys in Phandalin (bullying the residents et al) before the PCs decide to head in to their lair to kick ass. I’d also try to incorporate some more of the faction-based side quests that are available here (see below).

*4)	Phandalin faction-based side quests.*

I still can’t get these to work properly, as above if I had given less away at the start and played the Redbrands slower, then… maybe. I think the side quests need to be tied in better to the main plot, my suggestions are, and in the order I’d try to play them-

a)	Two dwarf miners kidnapped/taken by the Wyvern Tor Orcs, let the PCs believe (after interviewing other miners who witnessed the kidnapping) that the dwarves are Nundro and Tharden Rockseeker. Obviously, this will turn out to be untrue, the kidnapped dwarves are just miners, but they may know something- if the PCs manage to rescue them, perhaps the pair had a drink with Gundren before he departed for Neverwinter to hire the PCs. This could be the first time Wave Echo Cave is mentioned- Gundren let something slip while he was in his cups.

b)	Old Owl Well and the Red Wizard, in truth I like this side-quest as it is- it could be made to feel a little more relevant with reports of the Red Wizard poking around in the region, but… I’d leave it in and leave it be. I like to play the Red Wizard as chatty and have him debate the PCs- his zombie servitors keeping him safe in the wilds et al.

c)	Conyberry & Agatha’s Lair, again try to fold it in to the main plot- the PCs go here to help Sister Garaele, why not ham it up with a séance (or similar), or just have Agatha drop in to a trance and start mumbling stuff about ‘the lost Rockseeker’, or, ‘the dark elf seeker’, or… well, anything else semi-plot related that can give the PCs a clue as to what is going on.

*5)	The Ruins of Thundertree.*

The players loved this section, mainly because they were stuck for a good while and once they were given the name of Reidoth the Brown, and the fact that he knew where King Grol and the Cragmaw Goblins are laired, well… they were very keen to make the Druid’s acquaintance. It also helped that Thundertree had some of the grooviest villains the guys had encountered so far- Twig Blights, which proved to be weird but easy foes; Zombies with ash clouds; and by far the best- the Green Dragon and the Dragon Cultists.

In-game the battle and roleplay with the Dragon Cultists played out really well and cumulated in the PCs pretending to be cultists in order to get close to the dragon. Simply put the PCs loved Thundertree- they also liked that they had to buy Reidoth’s favour by overcoming the foes here.

Obviously, the conversion of the Dragon Cultists by Myrium also played well, of all of the events in this play-through this is by far the most repeated piece of in-game action, which is a refreshing change.

*6)	Cragmaw Castle & King Grol.*

At this point in our play-through the guys were starting to see better ways of doing things, i.e. not just barging in through the front door, in many ways I would have enjoyed the guys going toe-to-toe with the inhabitants of Cragmaw Castle, some titanic sprawling melee. I like to get good value for my bad guys, the PCs however were already displaying signs of being smarter than the average bears, and as good at roleplaying as they are fighting, if not better.

Odd thought but when I DM mature players (ages 40+) and the group is not all male, then there’s lots more roleplay, I don’t have any proof for this statement, but it certainly appears to me to be the way of things. Thinking back, I’ve not DMed too many groups that have been 50% Male/Female, this may actually be a first. The noobs/ladies don’t have a firm grip on all of the rules (why would they), and so rely on things that they already know about, and that work- therefore they talk more, to NPCs, to monsters, to each other. A revelation at times.

At third level the players are by now pretty tooled up for skills and hit points, in other play-throughs I’ve had groups grind their way through the entire castle, more or less. This then was the smart play version, King Grol and his Drow/Doppleganger friend didn’t last long at all. Targor Bloodsword and his band of merry men allowed me to reciprocate, Hobgoblins can be smart too- kill Grol and go! At least one of the PCs was on board with that plan- thanks Elvis.

Oh, and the moral dilemma thing- in-game for a good while Myrium (Sandy) and Elvis (Jackie) have been in opposite corners with regard to how to play a situation; Myrium- nobody gets hurt, Elvis- kill ‘em all. This is the point when the sniping came out of the dark and in to the open, and once again the group spent a while trying to tear itself apart. On reflection a lot of this stuff is/was just growing pains, once the air had been cleared and everyone had their rant then it was back to business as usual.

*7)	Wave Echo Cave & the Black Spider.*

The guys hated this place at first, mainly because everything they met seemed to be very dangerous, Jackie (Elvis) commented ‘it was like being first level again’, she clarified this statement comparing the first encounter- Goblin Ambush, with her encounter with the Stirges in Wave Echo Cave. In both encounters her PC was on the floor and unconscious by the end of the monster’s surprise round. Next up was the encounter with the Skeletons- nine of them, which also caused consternation. Then from there in to a fungi-filled chamber which looked/felt odd- in short, the guys were on the back foot from the get-go in Wave Echo Cave. It didn’t help that they had no idea where they were going, or that one of the Rockseeker brothers they had come to rescue was already dead in the first chamber. Pete (Gaukus) said later that he thought Wave Echo Cave was both more ‘grown-up’ and ‘bigger’- not just in its size, but also in the amount of ‘stuff’ there was to explore, or discover, or battle, or else just have to deal with. Sandy (Myrium) echoed his thoughts saying that there was ‘more going on here’, it was as if the PCs had wandered in to someone else’s action (the Black Spider, Mormesk the Wraith, Kevin the Spectator, Cecil the Nothic and the crazy Flameskull). The other parts of the adventure Rob (Shagga) stated were rated PG, Wave Echo Cave was an ‘18’, maybe a ‘15’ in places, but mostly ‘18’. 

That said the PCs certainly had the wherewithal to stand toe-to-toe with a lot of the enemies, and the smarts (when needed) to resort to roleplay to get themselves out (or in) trouble when they wanted to. In short Wave Echo Cave proved to be an excellent climax, except for the fact that the Black Spider managed to escape them. Which is hardly surprising for keen observers of other fantasy fiction, if you have a half-decent villain then the potential for a sequel is high.

The Black Spider will be back, probably.  

That was Lost Mines of Phandalin, words of wisdom- read it thoroughly and then react to what your PCs are doing, or else what they want to do next. Don’t give away too much (plot) too soon. Make it last a for two or three tendays in-game time, not one tenday- slow burn, make the players scratch their heads a while.

*In conclusion-*
-	Four PCs is tough, remarkably tough in comparison to when there’s five PCs in game, daft thing to say but I didn’t plan for this to begin with.
-	If you have Noobs in-game then give them plenty of chances to get it right, the first encounters can easily prove to be fatal, play the Goblins semi-dumb if you have to.
-	Don’t give the players too much info at the start, if they are desperate to find Gundren then a lot of the side quests in Phandalin can prove to be a distraction.
-	Slow play at the start, crank the tension up bit by bit, let the guys settle in to Phandalin for a while maybe before bad things happen- bad things being the Redbrands.
-	If the bid bad guys are smart then they should always be thinking that they want to survive this- the Black Spider, the Green Dragon in Thundertree, Glasstaff, King Grol etc. they’re not going to give their lives to the cause.
-	Get the PCs talking, there are plenty of friendly NPCs in this adventure, and they come in all shapes and sizes, there are a couple of fantastic characters in Wave Echo Cave- the Spectator and Mormesk the Wraith, and earlier- Agartha the Banshee, (Cecil) the Nothic etc. make them shine. They should all get speaking parts.

Cheers Paul


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Lost Mine of Phandelver #14d Next?*

The plan from the very start was that we would play Lost Mine of Phandelver as a sort of a one off, maybe we’d look at other adventures for the Blessed Avengers, but the Lost Mines was really about making sure that people (particularly the noobs- Sandy & Jackie) were in to it (D&D) enough to play on.

I’ve DMed Lost Mines maybe 5-6 times so far, so it was just a very easy scenario for me to run, one that I was confident I could make a fun story for the guys, and so all the time- while the sessions were going on, I was thinking- what next?

Then some things happened in-game that got me thinking, they were-

1)	The conversion of the Dragon Cultists in Thundertree by Myrium, four NPC/bad guys that see the light in a road-to-Damascus style conversion, and take to worshiping Lathander, and following Myrium around like lost puppies. They become The Brothers of the First Light- Watt, Lumen, Lux and Ray the Zealot. I enjoyed this moment (almost as much as the players did), it however started me thinking.

Also-

2)	Not so much one event as multiple events, on a variety of occasions the Blessed Avengers proved themselves to be very adept at the chat, by which I mean roleplay. They seemed to enjoy RPing their way through various situations- pretending to be Redbrands, pretending to be Dragon Cultists, et al. I’m not saying they are the world’s greatest but because all of the players know each other well (and are sufficiently aged to not give a stuff) they are much more likely to risk playing the giddy-goat (making fools of themselves) in order to roleplay well, or else just to play their part. They do voices, impressions even- talk in character quite a lot, particularly when we are in a scene, and generally have no issue with going toe-to-toe RP-wise with NPCs and enemies alike. I think it helps that three out of the four players work jobs that involve them getting on their feet in front of other folk on a regular basis. 

Last bit- I wanted to DM one of the WOTC epic campaign modules…

So, I have players that like roleplaying, and a bunch of ex-Dragon Cult members who have recently seen the error of the wanton ways.

Obvious really, of course I didn’t tell the players which scenario they would be playing next but I sold the idea well to them- a large campaign, multiple chapters- travel all over the Sword Coast, a terrifying enemy, intrigue and adventure aplenty, money and experience, also a chance for the PCs to meet high ranking officials- faction leaders, Lords etc. and possibly (in the end) to save the Sword Coast from destruction.

Of course, they went for it.

However they were more than a little disappointed/weirded out when I told them that their PCs for this next adventure would be The Brothers of the First Light, but we’ll get to that in the first session.

Keep reading, there’s more…


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #15a Hoard of the Dragon Queen #1a Intro & PCs.*

Note, this is session #15 of our game but (obviously) only session #1 of our Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

And so to begin with a little intro, although if you have read the previous section then you’ll know some of this. The players, in this session, started by rolling up their PCs- two each, one member of the Brothers of the First Light, and one spare PC- just in case.

I decided that each player should have a spare PC for several reasons-

1)    In the last scenario the guys suffered a 75% TPK, three of the four adventurers were slaughtered in the Cragmaw Goblin lair, I therefore figured it would be easier if each player had an extra pre-loved PC to hand, one that could just slot in at the next convenient juncture.

2)    Also, I wasn’t sure that the players would take to the Brothers of the First Light, so I wanted to give them an option, if they were not ‘in’ to playing an ex-Dragon Cultist now worshipper of Lathander, and they wanted something different then… hey presto, they already had a second PC that was built to their specifications.

3)    Having read Hoard of the Dragon Queen I thought it would be nigh on impossible to run all of the missions in the first chapter with just one first level PC each, there’s a lot going on and I like to get my money’s worth out of these books- so I’m skipping nothing. Therefore it is likely that the secondary PCs are going to get a moment (brief perhaps) in the spotlight.

Also the players didn’t know ahead of time which scenario I had chosen for them to play, they worked it out pretty quickly however, particularly Pete and Rob who follow events in 5e world.

Last bit before the intro to the adventure proper, I have DMed this scenario twice before-

1)    Attempt #1 double TPK in Chapter 1- all four PCs killed on the way to the Keep, new PCs rolled up in the Keep and then sent out on missions only to get TPKed again in the Save the Mill scenario. Game abandoned.

2)    Attempt #2 party disintegration- player A no longer talking to player B, player C can no longer play on a Tuesday etc. we got as far as the start of Chapter 3 before things fell apart.

And so, at last (after the caveats), we begin.

*Session #15a Hoard of the Dragon Queen #1a Intro & PCs.*

Three years (game time, obviously, about two weeks in the real world) after the action presented in Lost Mine of Phandelver, the Brothers of the First Light are reborn. The PCs are rolled up around the table with all players present using the PH approved point buying method. The PCs are all worshippers of Lathander (and ex-members of the Cult of the Dragon- that works), they have in the last three years done a variety of things and taken up their present professions (for which read Classes). I allowed the players to do what they wanted with regard to the race of their PCs (after all Dragon Cultists come in all shapes and sizes), although I counselled them that ‘chatty’ PCs would be good- at least a few of them should have some social skills.

And so we have- 

*Ray the Zealot (played by Pete)
Male Human Paladin of Lathander Lvl 1 (Spy background also ex-Dragon Cultist)*

Six feet tall and thick set, a natural leader with a barking voice. As with all members of the Brothers of the First Light, Ray (or as he was known back then- Favric) was a member of the Cult of the Dragon. He joined the organisation for the thrill of it all- recruited in the backstreets of Neverwinter, he was a Dragon Cultist for seven years, until his conversion by Myrium the Blessed. Ray has seen things and done things that he is now terribly ashamed of. For the last three years Ray has spent his time travelling between Neverwinter and Waterdeep, at first training with and then working for the Church of Lathander, he has also spent considerable time at Helm’s Hold, and there developed a more martial aspect to his religious beliefs, gaining the moniker- Ray ‘the Zealot’.  


*Lummins (played by Rob)
Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 1 (Acolyte background also ex-Dragon Cultist)*

A handsome, wiry half-elf who is much older than he looks. As with all the Brothers of the First Light, Lummins spent time as a member of the Dragon Cult, although he was only two years with the organisation- mostly running errands and attending fervent meetings in dark cellars. Leaving the cult was much easier for Lummins, he had spent little of his time on active duty and was not as committed to the cause as his colleagues, like Ray (Favric, as was). For the last three years Lummins has been shadowing Ray’s moves- travelling between Neverwinter and Waterdeep, a majority of his time has been spent in training for his present occupation.


*Lux (played by Sandy)
Female Human Warlock Lvl 1 (Zhent Agent background also ex-Dragon Cultist)*

A beautiful headstrong woman who has always been drawn to great power. As with all members of the Brothers of the First Light, Lux was a member of the Cult of the Dragon. She joined the organisation in Waterdeep for the simple reason that she wished to quickly develop her own powers- the cult seemed to Lux to offer a way for her to pursue her agenda. For similar reasons she also joined the Zhentarim, serving the Black Network in a variety of ways. Lux has a cruel streak, although now (of course) she has seen the light of Lathander. The last three years have seen a change in Lux- a voice whispers to her and feeds her desire for power. She believes she has been chosen, and that some eldritch entity beyond her understanding is calling out to her. While she worships Lathander she also pays attention to the strange voice in her head. Lux is however ultimately out for herself.


*Watt (played by Jackie)
Male Human Bard Lvl 1 (Entertainer background also ex-Dragon Cultist)*

A stick thin, tall (six foot six) emaciated figure, fond of jokes and when the occasion suits- story-telling, singing and other entertainments. Raised on the rough dockside streets of Neverwinter, Watt survived by being smarter, and quicker (with jokes or honeyed words) than others, he thus avoided being a victim. As with all members of the Brothers of the First Light, Watt was a member of the Cult of the Dragon. He joined the organisation in Neverwinter for the simple reason that it offered him a way out of his desultory existence, he previously made money as a street-hawker and story-teller. For the last three years he has drifted, earning money on the streets and Inns of the great cities on the Sword Coast, he has however during this time been perfecting his art, and gathering information.


And the four ‘spare’ PCs-

Note the *SECRET* section of each of the secondary PCs profiles, these were added after the first few sessions of play, when the guys realised which module we were playing (mostly using the details in Appendix A of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen module).

Further note the PCs below start the game already in Greenest, some of them are citizens of the town- see below.


*Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy)
Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 1 (Criminal background)*

A local nuisance- the slight and swarthy halfling is a one-woman crime-wave. Hotlips grew up on the wrong side of the tracks, in a ramshackle abode in the poorest part of town, and to an alcoholic father. Hotlips (a moniker she gained from her incessant chatter- at least that’s what she tells people) never stood a chance, she has however been educated well in the school of hard-knocks, she is (by her own admission) useful in a fight. The halfling terror is hard to pin down, and even when disarmed she can (most times) talk herself out of trouble.

*SECRET:* Hotlips loves Greenest, and yet above all things she hopes one day to leave the place- when her family’s farm was raided (and destroyed) by orcs (when she was very young) and the Houlihan’s had to flee they found succour in Greenest, the people took them in- gave them food and (fairly squalid) shelter. She would die to save Greenest, although she’s reluctant to let anyone know this, it would mess with her tough-woman image.


*Hard Bonk (played Rob)
Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 1 (Criminal background)*

An oddity, a placid and peaceful half-orc- Hard Bonk is sleight (five foot two), and nothing much to look at, and yet he is lightening quick and with a punch that can stop a mule. It’s all to do with his ‘chi’, or so he says- when he speaks at all. Hard Bonk was saved from savagery by a wandering monk- Leosin Erlanthar, who the half-orc served (or at least followed and imitated) for some considerable years after, eventually badgering Leosin to share the secrets of his monkish ways. Hard Bonk after completing his training went away from his master- to ‘visit’ the Sword Coast, he has wandered the highways and byways for the past year or so.

*SECRET:* Leosin has sent urgent word for Hard Bonk to meet him in Greenest, it seems it is time for the half-orc to pay his debt to his master.


*Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete)
Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 1 (Soldier background)*

Harald, an experienced ex-watch sergeant, now older (and much fatter), he has retired at last, and to the relative peace and quiet of Greenest. He has never married and has no relatives south of Mirabar- and quite frankly he’s glad about that.

*SECRET:* Harald, as it turns out, is the one (and only) legitimate son and heir of Shieldmaiden Gazunda Hardaxe, who slew the terrible Red Dragon Arcanthraxus, and the fearsome Blue Dragon Cyclosophate, and… she was busy was Gazunda, right up until her mortal end. Harald is certain however that no-one in Greenest has ever heard of his famous mother, and for that he is extremely grateful, he can at last live his life in peace.


*Derek Pilch (played by Jackie)
Male Human Druid Lvl 1 (Emerald Enclave Agent background)*

Derek is small (four feet eleven), fat, bald and getting on a bit- he’ll be six score and two on his next birthdaymass. Derek is proper country folk, “I wuz cobbin lumps at sum scraw badgers till Father Applemash cum callin’. Roiks! I’ll ‘ave ‘em! I sez to ‘e.” That’s the kind of thing Derek says a lot, no-one has a clue what he is on about, even the other country folk hereabouts. Derek has lived in the vicinity of Greenest all of his days.

*SECRET:* Derek has been an informant and member of the Emerald Enclave for the last three decades. He has one other terrible (and sad) secret- Derek was orphaned at the age of five, his family was killed by a Green Dragon, long enough ago for people to have forgotten. Since that day Derek has made it his life’s ambition to know everything there is to know about dragons, and in particular Green Dragons- he’ll be ready next time one of the bastard’s shows up. Derek is a Dragon Scholar.

And so…

Next section for the actual action.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #15b Hoard of the Dragon Queen #1b Enter the Dragon (Cultists).

Starring the Brothers of the First Light-
Ray the Zealot (played by Pete) Male Human Paladin of Lathander Lvl 1
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 1
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 1
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 1*

Note, this is session #15 of our game but (obviously) only session #1 of our Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

*Episode 1: Greenest In Flames.*

The four secondary PCs (Hotlips Houlihan, Hard Bonk, Sgt. Harald Hardaxe & Derek Pilch) are in Greenest, and probably having fun already (see below), we’ll encounter them as and when they’re needed.

All four Brothers of the First Light (Ray, Lummins, Lux & Watt) have each received a message from the Church of Lathander asking them to meet in Greenest, and to talk to Eadyan Falconmoon, the priest of Lathander, there. The messages are marked urgent, and thus the Brothers meet up in Baldur’s Gate and from there take transport to Greenest, arriving at dusk…

Slightly different start than in the module, I wanted the PCs to arrive in a town that was suspiciously quiet (at first), and then slowly discover the bad things that are going on. So, no dragon to begin with, no screams, the place seems… well, deserted.

And so…

The Brothers of the First Light get down from the coach that has brought them here and soon enough start to wonder what’s going on- Greenest seems to be unnaturally dark, perhaps there’s even the smell of smoke, and every now and then a sudden sharp noise on the wind- people crying out?

Then the screams get suddenly louder as a bunch of townsfolk rush out from an alley way, a husband and wife (the man badly wounded and dragging one leg), and three young children (also screaming and crying)- the quintet are clearly terrified as racing after them come a bunch of Kobolds.

Neither group has seen the Brothers of the First Light- time to act.




There’s going to be less detail in this write up- no blow by blow account of the fights, just the significant details.

The Brothers of the First Light get in to action, and in particular Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) who bathes the Kobolds in fire- Burning Hands, the result of which is five of the eight little buggers are incinerated, Linan Swift (the female villager) turns and throws a spear in to another Kobold (a Crit) and it dies, Lux (Human Warlock) repeats the feat with an Eldritch Blast (with Crit), and three-for-three Watt (Human Bard) fires an arrow (with a third Crit- the two PC attacks are at advantage but still- three ‘20’s in a row). In short less than ten seconds later and there are eight dead Kobolds, that works.

Oh, and Ray the Zealot (Human Paladin) didn’t even get an attack roll, initiative ‘3’, what was he thinking?

There follows a frantic chat with Linan Swift and her family- in hysterical summary (actually she’s the calm one- her husband Cuth is panicked, and bleeding badly from his leg) “the town is taken, they’re everywhere, we have to get to the Keep!”

Which results in a WTF moment.

Linan insists the group finds cover, and there patiently (but quickly) explains “there are men in Greenest, rough-looking men- bandits and worse, and those creatures (points to dead Kobold). The bastards have torched the old Town Hall, I saw them kill at least five watchmen, and… others, lots of others. The only safe place is the Keep- we have to get there… we have to! My children!”

The Brothers have other questions but Linan (true to her name) is moving swiftly, the PCs get cursory answers (also because I don’t want to give too much away too soon).

Note, I wanted a nastier version of the Dragon Cultist’s invasion of Greenest, so I thought I’d use the Episode 1 Encounters table for the encounters on the way to the Keep, and also to show the PCs some of the sights- other things that are going on in town (see below).

The group moves off however they’ve not gone far when ahead a bunch of rough-looking men exit a building (Cultist x4 & Guard x2) and almost walk in to the PCs.

The Brothers of the First Light go for the chat, or else Watt does, approaches and remarkably (after two skill checks over ‘20’) the bad guys stop to listen. Beyond the sextet the Brothers can see in to the building the bad guys are exiting- there are dead people on the floor, recently slaughtered.




Watt is polite and wants to know what’s going on, while the Cultists want to know why Watt and his friends are not running from them right now, and also trying to work out if they can take our guys, but mainly just buying time.

As soon as Watt gets in toe-to-toe with the lead Cultist he hits the Thunderwave button (and I fail every one of my saves- DC 13), all six bad guys are killed in an instant.

The sound of the player’s laughter as I failed my sixth save in a row will haunt me for many years.

The Brothers grab the bodies and drag them in to the house- at which point they discover that worse has been done to the former inhabitants of the place before they were slaughtered. Ray (played by Pete) explodes in fury- there’s a lot of “we’re going to kill all of them”, only with far more swear words.

The Brothers take a moment to investigate the slaughter, and in particular to examine the bodies of the bad guys- after a few good rolls they’re convinced that four of the guys are soldiers (clean-shaven, a bit more professional-looking) and two are mercenaries or bandits.

And so, we go on… or rather the Brothers and the Swift family do, to the Keep.

En route they observe more of the (Cultist) invaders, too far away for the PCs to intervene, led by a spell-caster (possibly a Cleric- they see the guy use a Command spell to stop a fleeing man, or else that’s what Lummins thinks- he’s spot on). They drag the screaming captive away. The DM is cranking up the nasty- and the players are not happy about it.

A short while later however the Brothers sight a quartet of Kobolds leading a large lizard (Ambush Drake) down one of the streets, Ray (Pete) gets his wish- or at least the other players are keen to appease him (or over-confident after the first two fights). The PCs get the drop on the Kobolds and attempt to smush the bad guys quickly.




Things do not go entirely to plan, two of the Kobolds and the Drake survive the Brother’s surprise attack, the two Kobolds go running off in to the night screaming, while the Ambush Drake (which is a whole lot tougher than the PCs figured) is eventually hacked to pieces.

The Brothers and Linan family get on again towards the Keep, and on the way get to see (at too greater distance to affect, again) a bunch more townsfolk falling in to the clutches of half-a-dozen or more rough-men (more Cultists). The Brothers can do nothing about this, they do however observe that the townsfolk are being dragged away towards (Linan tells them) the centre of the town. There could be something going on there…

Soon after they spot a bunch more townsfolk who also spot them and in panic flee in to a nearby house, the Brothers enter with Linan ahead trying desperately to calm the townsfolk down. Their honeyed words work! The Brothers have four more potential survivors to get back to the Keep (that’s nine), worse still one of the new batch is a decrepit old man, “I’m seventy-four! No, ratty Kobold is going to eat me!”, the old geezer shouts repeatedly.

The house they’re in has a second floor, the PCs head upstairs to see if they can see where the townsfolk are being taken, they can- in the centre of Greenest a huge number (over 50?) invaders- bad men and Kobolds have gathered, the captured townsfolk are being herded in to a building (the Greenest General Store, Linan informs them). As they watch a robed figure steps forward from a smaller group (a Command Group?) and Fireballs the building, incinerating the majority of the townsfolk in an instant. Half-a-dozen human torches escape the ruins and stumble about a while before being consumed by the flames.

For a better depiction of this scene see Klimov’s ‘Come and See’- the flame-thrower scene, it’s a harrowing film- that’s what I was aiming for in-game.

The Brothers are incensed, the players motivated, and Ray (Pete) apoplectic.

They also make sure they get a good look at the robed guy that just killed the townsfolk, this is Rath Modar, we’ll meet him much later- the Brothers commit his likeness to memory (although they’re viewing the scene from quite a distance).

The sad (and maddening) moment is dispelled in an instant when a flying Kobold (an Urd) suddenly alights on a window ledge and begins screaming threats (in Draconic) at the Brothers et al. Watt instantly replies (all of the Brothers speak Draconic- I think) stating that he and his companions have just captured the townsfolk here present (making out that the Brothers are with the bad guys- very prescient of him). He goes on to invite (with help from his Friends spell) the Winged Kobold in. Oddly, the Urd accepts the offer and enters through the window (a ‘20’ will do that).




Seconds later Lux hits the Kobold with an Eldritch Blast, Ray stabs it but Lummins misses with his Sacred Flame. The Urd starts screaming and suddenly there are more (Draconic) shouts on the stairs- a bunch of Kobolds (six of them) and a rough-looking fellow (a Cultist), are accompanying the Urd- now they’re coming upstairs to see what the noise is all about. The Brothers cannot talk their way out of this one…

The fight is frenetic, Linan Swift is stabbed and badly wounded while another of the townsfolk is clubbed to death, Ray the Zealot gives it all he’s got- he decapitates three Kobolds (including the Urd), the ferocious Paladin of Lathander never misses. Watt takes a Kobold out with his bow, Lux kills another with an Eldritch Blast, while Lummins kills the last pair of little terrors, and badly burns the rough fellow (Cultist) with his favourite Burning Hands.

The heavily wounded bad guy (Cultist) attempts to flee back down the stairs and out of the house, screaming all the way. We make opposed checks for the chase, with the bad guy (Cultist) being one double move ahead of the PCs- I roll a ‘1’, and then another ‘1’ for my guy, it takes us five minutes of rolls and chatter to get to my second ‘1’, at which point I retire the D20 in question (I throw it out of the window and in to the garden). The bad guy (Cultist) is grabbed, dragged back in to the building and then pumped for info (which is clever of the PCs).

They learn (with help from a Friends spell or two- Watt & Lux both have it in their repertoire) the following-

a)    The fellow is a member of the Dragon Cult, which causes uproar in da ‘ouse!
b)    The Dragon Cult is in the process of “collecting a great horde to usher in the reign of the Queen of Dragons.”

A little more chatter and it becomes clear that the Dragon Cultists are in Greenest for money and valuables, the killing of the townsfolk is just for pleasure. 

And this is the moment when Pete, and then Rob (with a little help from Pete) figure out which scenario we are playing- Hoard of the Dragon Queen.

Very clever Mr. DM, Sir. We’re ex-Dragon Cultists who are going to have to put an end to the evil machinations of… well, the Dragon Cult (and Dragons, of course).

There follows a fifteen-minute break in play for Rob and Pete (and me a little) to catch the other two players (Jackie & Sandy) up on a variety of issues that arise, like- Who is the Dragon Queen? What’s a Tiamat? Why has she got five heads? And a bunch of other stuff. Basically Jackie & Sandy have little interest in D&D or the D&D milieu, or indeed RPGs in general, or even the Fantasy Fiction genre, the pair have never read Tolkien- nor have they any desire to do so. They like playing this game- “It’s like a board game, only without a board… and there’s bad stuff to kill, and treasure, and you get to do stuff- and Paul (that’s me) decides how well we do when we roll the dice”, which is how Jackie described it to a friend, I think the marketing people have missed a trick there.

The filthy Dragon Cultist is put to the sword by Ray the Zealot, and with the townsfolk watching on, that however is the end of the first session of play- we went on for a good long while (remember they also rolled up two PCs each in this session), no-one wanted to stop playing. The fights were really one-sided at the start with the Brothers getting up-close to the bad guys, followed by some great spell attacks- and better rolls (although my dice were broken). The last two fights were much more dangerous, the Ambush Drake took quite a beating (but didn’t land a single hit), while in the last fight the Cultists & the Kobolds (& Urd) even managed to connect a few times, and also slaughtered one of the townsfolk, and left the heroic Linan bleeding.

The roleplay was brilliant in places- these guys have all the skills (they’re very good at just making up stories that are convincing) to make the most of their special status- ex-Dragon Cultists turned to the side of Light (Choose Light!), and in the best position possible to help Greenest and its citizens.

The players loved it, they’re pumped for the next session.




*KEY: A= Arrive in Greenest, Kobolds attack Linan Swift & Family. B= The Dragon Cultists are killing the townsfolk. C= Kobolds & the Ambush Drake. D= The Urd and Friends. E= Burning the Townsfolk. F= Greenest Keep.*


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #16 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #2 To The Keep.

Brothers of the First Light.
Ray the Zealot (played by Pete) Male Human Paladin of Lathander Lvl 1
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 1
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 1
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 1*

Note, this is session #16 of our game but only session #2 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

The Brothers of the First Light have picked up nine townsfolk survivors as they sneak & fight their way through the mean streets of Greenest in an attempt to get to the town’s fortified Keep. Alas along the way one of the townsfolk has been killed, two badly wounded, while another is a geriatric old man that’s not too quick on his feet and keeps shouting at his rescuers.

They have also got themselves a dead Dragon Cultist and have discovered that the Cultists are in town to rob and kill. Odd that, because the Brothers of the First Light are all ex-Dragon Cultists themselves.

And so… on to the Keep.

It comes as no surprise then that on the home straight, with the Keep in sight- doors still open, the Brothers and company run in to the last line of defence, a lone Cultist (the Brothers rightly suspect) and a trio of Kobolds step out of an alley and bar their way. “Where do you think you’re going?”, the Cultist wants to know, and for the first time so far, the PCs dice- and chutzpah, fail them.




Fighting erupts, actually what happens is Ray the Zealot (Human Paladin) who when it becomes obvious that the bad guy is not buying the PCs story gets to deliver all of his nastiest threats, then gets selected for target practice by the Kobolds, the Paladin takes a hit from a sling shot, and would have taken another if it wasn’t for Lummins’ (Half-Elf Cleric) Warding Flare*.

*Yeah, that’s not how Warding Flare works at Level 1, we worked this out eventually…

Watt (Human Bard) shoots the Cultist dead, and at this point I would have had the Kobolds flee the scene, but Ray the Zealot instead charges in to the midst of the little buggers and flails ineffectively, the DM shrugs (and with a little help from Pack Attack) stabs the Paladin of Lathander in to unconsciousness, never look a gift horse in the mouth and all that. Feeling good about themselves the Kobolds almost manage to repeat the feat, soon after Lummins is bloodied (same tactic, DM shrugs- boy, the players are rolling low, whereas my dice…).

My joy is short-lived, the Brother’s dice come back on-line and moments later the last Kobold standing, although very badly wounded, manages to flee the scene.

At which point a larger force of Kobolds, lead by a Dragonborn Warrior (perhaps, the Brothers are about 200 feet away and its dark, actually this is Langdedrosa Cyanwrath- we’ll meet him properly a bit later) wearing electric blue scale armour charges the main gates of the Keep, which at the very last-moment clang shut.

The Brothers of the First Light are locked out, as are the eight citizens of Greenest who are now even more reliant on our heroic foursome. Cue a little frantic roleplay, which results in- “I know a way in!” the doddering member of the townsfolk states (Old Man Markguth). After a bit more chatter it turns out that there’s a secret way in to the Keep, a sewer pipe used by members of the Watch (past and present) if and when they fancy a trip in to town for something to quench their thirst (all manner of thirsts are catered for).

However, the Brothers are badly beaten up, two of them heavily wounded (below bloodied), and with no spells (only Cantrips) left for Watt and Lummins- the talk is should they go on. All this, of course, after getting the unconscious Ray back on his feet. The kindly DM informs the players that should they attempt to hide up for an hour then I will be forced to roll for a Random Encounter, or two (I’ll make a second check if I don’t get one the first time around). The players take the risk- Lathander shines his light upon them, no encounters.

Twenty or so minutes after their rest and the group are in the Greenest River, knee deep in the waters hugging the shore as Old Man Markguth grumbles and leads them on towards the hidden culvert, alas it seems the secret is out, sniffing around the sewer entrance pipe is another (larger) group of Kobolds (x6) & Cultists (x2).




The company backtrack out of sight to plot, Old Man Markguth points out they can’t let the Cultists find the secret way in to the Keep, the PCs are fretting however- they’re still very low on resources. After a series of stirring (but whispered) speeches (and four out of four successful Persuasion checks) the townsfolk agree to help out, all able-bodied personal are up for the fight. First step however is to get in close, and once more (with the help of a Friends spell or two) the Brothers approach the Cultists and Kobolds, and sweet talk their way closer to the bad guy’s.  

The attack is signalled by Ray, who screams “For the Light!” and stabs one of the Cultists dead, seconds later the townsfolk emerge from hiding and attempt to overrun the Kobolds, remarkably the plan works a treat- it’s a slaughter. Only one of the Kobolds survives for long enough to attempt to flee the scene, Lummins takes the miscreant down with a Sacred Flame, and the only injuries sustained are to the civilians- all minor cuts and bruises. The bodies of the bad folk are pushed out in to the middle of the river and taken away by the current.

That felt good. The players are delighted, and only a few minutes later the grate to the sewer has been levered off, and the gaggle of survivors guided in, the sewer entrance is hidden (as best they can) and the grate wedged back in place, not ideal but the best the Brothers can do.

The group, with regular input from Old Man Markguth, wade through the sewer pipe and towards the Keep and safety. Suddenly a little way ahead of them Rats Swarm (x2) out of concealed tunnels either side of the stinking wet thoroughfare, effectively blocking the passage on.




At the same time, and just as suddenly there are lights and voices ahead, four adventuring types carrying torches appear in the sewer passage. The Brothers of the First Light react instantly and proclaim their innocence loudly- “We’re worshippers of Lathander!”, and, “We’re the good guys!”, and, “We’re rescuing townsfolk!” they shout repeatedly. The four adventuring types (the PCs secondary characters if you’ve not figured it out yet) decide to help out with the Rat problem and then ask questions later (sensible fellows).

Both Rat Swarms are dealt with quickly and efficiently (it helps that the Rat Swarms had initiative scores of ‘4’ and ‘2’). Derek Pilch (Human Druid) hits the first Swarm with a Poison Spray, then Ray the Zealot & Sgt. Hardaxe (Dwarf Fighter) smush many of the survivors- as per the module when bloodied the Rat Swarm dissipates and flees. The second Rat Swarm quickly goes the same way, Lux (Human Warlock) hits it with her Eldritch Blast (lots of Force damage, that should do it), Hard Bonk (Half-Orc Monk) stamps on a few survivors, while Hotlips Houlihan (Halfling Rogue) skewers a few more with her rapier and dagger.

It only takes a minute, and the mad barking of Old Man Markguth for the adventurers to accept the Brother’s story, they and the eight rescued citizens of Greenest are welcomed in to the Keep.

And relax… although, the players are aware (and excited) that they should have enough XP for Level 2 now (particularly because they’ve just been given 400 XP for getting the townsfolk safely back to the Keep), how am I going to break it to them?

Discussion time- I tell the guys that XP doesn’t count in the same way in this scenario, we are using a system called Milestones, basically when the module says that the PCs gain a level then, they gain a level (subject to my machinations, of course- see later). There are a few sad faces around the table, particularly when I explain that what follows is a series of missions, at the end of which their PCs will be elevated to Level 2.

In short they’ve a while to go yet at Level 1.

I further explain however that the players can instead spend their hard-earned XP on ‘stuff’, I even offer a few examples-

Potion of Healing costs 50 XP (Max 1 Potion/PC)
Cure Wounds Spell (cast on PC) costs 50 XP
Recover use of one 1st Level Spell costs 150 XP (Can only recover 1 Spell/mission completed)
Any item in PH (subject to availability) costs same XP as GP price (minimum cost 1 XP)
Other benefits/items etc. XP cost on request.

For roleplay purposes the items gained by the PCs (for example a Potion of Healing) are gifted from one of the many grateful townsfolk in the Keep (or similar).  However, each PC can only possess one Potion of Healing- that’s all that the townsfolk can spare at that time. Also a PC can only recover one Spell at a time.

The rest of the first chapter: Greenest in Flames consists of a series of missions, the players can choose which of their PCs they wish to use for each mission, but only one PC each.

After each mission the PCs can spend their XP, but only when they are in the Keep.

Finally, prices (and the rules) are subject to change if we use this system again (which we do) later on in the module, and when the PCs are at higher levels- costs will inevitably go up, although more ‘stuff’ may become available.

A little bit gamist I know, but it worked out.

The Brothers therefore spend some of their hard-earned XP to heal wounds, buy potions and recover used spell slots, as they are celebrated by the happy townsfolk whose lives they have saved.

And so, after a Short Rest, the Brothers of the First Light are spotted and then approached by a very large Greenest Guard Sgt, as it turns out the fellow is called Sgt Markguth- they’ve just saved his dad, he’s very happy to see them, and thanks them profusely. However, that’s not all of the story- he’d also like to invite them to a secret meeting with the higher ups.

The Brothers are up for a secret meeting.

They follow Sgt Markguth up through the Keep and on to the highest battlements, there they meet Governor Nighthill (who runs Greenest), and the Castellan Escobert the Red (the Dwarven master of the Keep). Also present are at least a dozen guardsmen, and another half-dozen rough adventuring types (including the four guys that helped the Brothers in the sewers, the player’s secondary characters).

Governor Nighthill speaks urgently about the situation in Greenest, down below the fighting is mostly over- the townsfolk still outside of the Keep are either dead, or Lathander be praised- hopefully hidden safely. The Governor points out that their seem to be two distinctly different varieties of enemies- Kobolds and Bandits (the latter category only a presumption at this point). Nighthill needs information, he therefore needs prisoners.

The Brothers butt in and tell him what they know, which is that the Bandits are actually Dragon Cultists (they’re fairly insistent about this). Also, that the Cult are here for treasure, and are gathering a great horde- they miss off the detail that the horde is for Tiamat, not wanting to spread panic. Nighthill has heard all about the Brothers and commends them to the host, who cheer our heroes (so they should).

Nighthill finally states that he has several important missions that need to be undertaken and that he is looking for volunteers- actually he is hoping that all present will volunteer. His hopes are met. The Governor makes it clear that during the missions, if the opportunity presents itself, then prisoners should be taken, they need more information about the Bandit’s, or Cultist’s, intentions. Prisoners should be brought back to the Keep for interrogation.

Soon after the PCs receive their first mission, which is to make their way back out of the secret sewer exit, follow the river down to the water mill, and secure the building- if the grain stores are stolen or burnt then Greenest- should it survive, will inevitably run out of food.

The Brothers also get a little extra time with the Governor and Escobert, the pair promise to help them with resources- when available, they also answer questions. The Brothers ask whether the Priest of Lathander they were sent to meet (Eadyan Falconmoon) is in the Keep, alas neither Nighthill nor Escobert has seen him, they will look in to it (info when they get back from their first mission). Hard Bonk also asks about his master, the Monk Leosin Erlanthar, who he has also come to meet with- the Half-Orc receives the same answer as previous.

Time for the first mission, only…

Suddenly out of the drifting pall of smoke swoops a great Blue Dragon, the air is filled with electricity as its lightening breath hits the tower on which the host is standing…

And that’s the end of the second session.

The guys were really looking forward to hitting second level, and were gutted when it didn’t happen, they are however loving the story- and the situation, ex-Dragon Cultists vs the Dragon Cult. 

And now a Dragon!




*KEY: A= PCs Start this Turn. B= Kobolds & Cultist Block the Way. C= The Greenest Keep. D= A Short Rest. E= Kobolds & Cultists Find the Secret Keep Sewer Pipe.*


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #17 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #3 Once a Zealot...

Brothers of the First Light.
Ray the Zealot (played by Pete) Male Human Paladin of Lathander Lvl 1
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 1
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 1
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 1

Secondary PCs
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 1
Hard Bonk (played by Rob Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 1
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Dwarf Fighter Lvl 1
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 1*

Note, this is session #17 of our game but only session #3 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

And so, atop the Greenest Keep battlements a great Blue Dragon swoops out of the black sky and strafes the area with its Lightening Breath- Governor Nighthill, Castellan Escobert the Red, the Brothers of the First Light, a bunch of Greenest Guards, and an assortment of other rough folk (including the players secondary PCs) are forced to scatter.




Three of the Greenest Guards are killed in an instant- tumbling screaming from the battlements, the great beast beats its wings once and then soars away, although already turning for another run.

And so…

*Mission #1:* Dragon Attack.

*PCs taking part:* all of them.

*Mission Brief:* Because the players have eight PCs in action here (two each), I doubled the module requirements, and so to make the Dragon cease its attacks they need to deliver 48 points of damage to it, or else two Crits. The mission is only a partial success if 15 or more Greenest Guards are killed- I didn’t tell the players that I wasn’t going to be targeting their PCs, but they soon worked this out.

I also rolled every round to see when the Dragon recharges its Breath Weapon, the minimum time the Dragon needs to turn and swoop in again to make another run was three rounds- oddly the first three attacks all occurred in the shortest possible time, the fourth attack didn’t happen for another nine rounds (because I couldn’t roll a 5-6 to recharge the weapon). Therefore, the N/PCs had plenty of time to get positioned, figure out tactics and take cover etc. between the latter attack runs.

On the Dragon’s second run it suffers, but only a little- Sgt Hardaxe (Dwarf Fighter, son of the Dragonslayer) fires a heavy crossbow bolt in to the beast, Ray the Zealot (Human Paladin, with help from a lot of Bardic Inspiration- +6 To Hit) buries a javelin in its flank, but the cheers that follow ring false as four more guardsmen are caught in the Dragon’s lightening blast and killed. On its third run the Dragon manages only to frazzle one Greenest Guard and is hit by an Eldritch Blast (Lux- Human Warlock), another crossbow bolt (Hard Bonk- Half-Orc Monk) & an arrow (Watt- Human Bard)- that’s more like it.

Then things go bad- or else the PCs dice rolls go bad, on the fourth Dragon pass three more Guards die, and only Lux manages to hit the beast with yet another Eldritch Blast. On the fifth none of the PCs manage to score a hit- and yet two more Greenest Guards are blasted. It’s not looking good, that’s thirteen Greenest Guards dead already.

That is until the sixth run when Hotlips Houlihan (Halfling Rogue) catches the Dragon in a vulnerable spot with an arrow from her shortbow (a Crit), which brings the damage dealt to exactly 48 points, the Blue Dragon curtails its run, gains altitude, and then heads elsewhere.

The Dragon’s departure is met with a roar of approval, Hotlips is hoisted in the air and cheered for a while.

Job done, and only thirteen Greenest Guards had to die to save the Keep.

Derek Pilch (Human Druid) is in a fury throughout this encounter, the Blue Dragon during its passes never gets closer than thirty feet from the battlements, the Druid (whose family were slain by a Green Dragon- he doesn’t like them much) had no spells, or even weapons, to throw, fling or cast effectively at the terrifying beast. In the six rounds of combat he managed to throw four daggers at the Dragon (all misses). Jackie, who plays Derek, is not best pleased- which is odd because all of her friends around the table were laughing like drains at her sweary frustration.

And so after the chatter has died down, and the terror has passed, its on with the other Missions, although there’s time for a little topping up of equipment first, particularly as every PC that had a javelin, spear or dagger (some were desperate- Derek) is now out of ammunition- all lost over the side of the Keep battlements.

And so…

*Mission #2:* Save the Mill.

*PCs taking part:* Ray, Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric), Lux & Watt- the Brothers of the First Light have got the call.

*Mission Brief:* Get to the Mill, via the secret sewer and the Greenest River, unseen- prevent the enemy from setting alight to the place, or else stealing the grain. Signal when the Mill is secured, and Sgt Markguth will lead a contingent to the area to keep the place safe. The good Sgt will then accompany the PCs back to the Keep. Prisoners should be taken if possible, and brought back to the Keep for interrogation.

Alas there are problems from the start, the Brothers emerge from the secret sewer at exactly the same time as a Kobold (x6) patrol is passing, it gets bloody- the guys know they can’t let the enemy discover the hidden way in to the Keep.




Several Kobolds charge in to the emerging Brothers, Lux is kept safe from harm by Lummins’ Warding Flare*- the Warlock stabs a Kobold dead, Watt’s Thunderwave leaves another three Kobolds dead and one barely standing- which tries to flee but doesn’t get far- Watt stabs it in the back. The last of the miscreants, also attempting to flee, is bonked on the head by Lummins with his mace and taken prisoner. Ray heads back in to the secret sewer to deliver the Kobold-shaped parcel to the Greenest Guards awaiting them there.

*Yeah, that’s not how Warding Flare works at Level 1, we worked this out eventually…

The Brothers head on, down the river and keeping out of sight- they hope, and to the Mill, outside of which are another clutch of Kobolds (just three of them), and another Cultist who seems to be on the lookout. The Kobolds have bought kindling but not enough, and they’re making a poor fist of getting the fire started- in fact…




The Brothers watch for a while- Lummins & Lux are suspicious, the Kobolds don’t seem to be doing anything much- the whole thing looks like a pretence. Five minutes later and they’re certain- there’s something very odd going on here, Watt goes for a little scout around (the Bard, when he wants to be, is very Stealthy). The Brother’s caution proves to be a wise move- there are another four Cultists (actually- Guard x4) hidden around the corner, watching- and every now and then surreptitiously signalling to the Cultist with the Kobolds.




A trap? For them? If not, for whom? Hmm… how to play this?

First task then, re-position, and then attack the Cultists (Guards) observing the Mill- which turns out to be easier to do than they expected- the enemy seem to be solely intent on observing the Mill.

The Brother’s attack catches the mercenaries by surprise, however all of their efforts (including a Burning Hands spell from Lummins) count for little- all four Cultists (Guards) are wounded in the opening salvo, but none fall. The fight gets serious because the action is only twenty or thirty yards away from Mill. If it lasts another round (the kindly DM informs them), then it’s very likely they’re going to be spotted.

The fracas continues to go badly, the Cultists (Guards) are tough- Ray is speared, and all four of the bad guys are still in the fight and screaming loudly- the Kobolds and Cultist outside of the Mill eventually hear the rumpus and come running.

Eventually Lux takes down a Cultist (Guard) with an Eldritch Blast (her third attack and first hit, after spending her Inspiration Point), Ray is taking hits- the Paladin of Lathander is quickly down to three hit points and is being mobbed by the three Cultists (Guards) still standing. Watt shoots one of them dead, and the odds are looking better for the Brothers, although the Kobolds and the Cultist are on their way.

Lummins to the rescue, the Cleric keeps Ray on his feet with a Healing Word and then blasts another Cultist (Guard) dead with a Scared Flame. Then alas the Kobolds arrive and open up with their slings- Ray is very quickly back to being heavily wounded. The Paladin however manages to cut the last of the four Cultists (Guard) down, and then charges forward to menace the Kobold slingers- there’s no backing down for the Zealot.

The Cultist (who really is a Cultist- stat wise) with the Kobolds sees the Brothers in action and realises that the PCs are tougher than expected, the frustrated fellow runs back to the Mill screaming at the Cultists (x4) hidden inside to come out to play. Or he would do if he didn’t suddenly sprout and arrow from his back, his calls for aid die on his lips as he bleeds out in the street- Watt is yet to miss with his longbow.

The last of the Kobolds makes it to the melee, and stabs Ray the Zealot down to the ground (with a Crit). The gang of Kobolds rush on and in to Lux and Lummins, the Warlock and the Cleric are both stabbed, for good measure Ray fails his first Death Save.

Watt shoots a Kobold dead, after having to spend his Inspiration Point- his first miss of the fight. However, the two remaining Kobolds keep fighting, and seconds later Lummins is also down on the floor and bleeding out (his first Death Save is a ‘1’, that’s two failures in an instant).

Seconds later Lux is down, that’s three of them- Watt shoots the second to last Kobold dead and then emerges from his sniping position making terrible threats (in Draconic) towards the last remaining Kobold (which is badly wounded- on 2 HP), he Intimidates the creature- it flees.

Which just leaves the Bard with his three dying companions.

It goes like this- Ray bleeds out, three Death Save failures in a row; Watt gets to Lummins in time and feeds him a Potion of Healing, and then repeats the trick with Lux- the trio manage somehow to get themselves in to cover, dragging Ray’s body with them. They rob the dead Paladin of his Potion of Healing (Lux), and money (Watt, when the other two aren’t looking). Then they recover for a while (Short Rest) and then make their way, somehow, back to the Greenest River. There they meet up with Sgt Markguth and his men, the brave Sgt recovers Ray’s body (the PCs left the dead Paladin back where they hid up) and then the group head down the river, via the secret sewer, and back in to the Keep.

Mission failure, with the following caveat- the remaining Brothers are certain (somehow)- it was a trap, possibly/probably for them.

They did however take a Kobold prisoner earlier- Woo Hoo!

Remarkably there’s very little in the way of anger after the PC death. Pete is happy with the fact that he played Ray like a Zealot- the Paladin when faced with tough odds never for a second took the easy option, he charged in to the bad guys (repeatedly).

That however is the end of the session, after a little more stocking up (spending of XP) for the three guys that made it back to the Keep. Pete will be playing Sgt Harald Hardaxe in the next session, but also rolling up a reserve PC for the trials and tribulations that lie ahead.

More next time.




*KEY: A= The Greenest Keep. B= Kobolds in the River. C= The Mill. D= Hidden Guards.*


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #18 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #4 Save the Keep.

Brothers of the First Light.
Ray the Zealot (played by Pete) Male Human Paladin of Lathander Lvl 1 RIP
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 1
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 1
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 1

Secondary PCs
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 1
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 1
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Dwarf Fighter Lvl 1
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 1*

Note, this is session #18 of our game but only session #4 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

Last we saw the three remaining members of the Brothers of the First Light, namely- Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric), Lux (Human Warlock) & Watt (Human Bard) were making their way back to the Keep, accompanied by Sgt Markguth of the Greenest Guard, with two of his men toting the body of Ray the Zealot, ex-Paladin of Lathander, who has seen the light (or rather is no longer able to see the light). He’s dead, Jim.

Meantime the town of Greenest has been captured, the Dragon Cultists are killing its citizens and all that remain of the townsfolk (save those still in hiding perhaps) are fled to the Keep.

However, back at the Keep things are not going exactly to plan either, a force of Cultists, Kobolds and mercenaries (Guards & Bandits) have made it to, and then through, the Keep’s sally port.

The enemy within (as they used to say in Bogenhafen, give yourself an XP point if you get this reference).

The players secondary characters (they’re going to have to think of a better name than that) are straight in to action to defend the Keep, and the townsfolk therein.

*Mission #3:* Close the Sally Port.

*PCs taking part:* Hotlips Houlihan (Halfling Rogue), Hard Bonk (Half-Orc Monk), Sgt Harald Hardaxe (Dwarf Fighter) & Derek Pilch (Human Druid).

*Mission Brief:* Get the bad guys out of the Keep- or else kill them (but also see below), close the sally port and get it fixed (the door is broken)- simple as. Oh, and try to take a few prisoners to interrogate later if you can.

However, before the PCs can get to the sally port they have to deal with this lot- a trio of Cultists, four Kobolds and a Guard are already in the compound and attacking the good folk of the Keep.




The fight starts badly- Sgt Harald gets stabbed by a rushing Kobold, he reciprocates and ends the little bugger, Derek Pilch entangles three of the would-be attackers. While Hard Bonk breaks a Kobold’s neck with his foot- nice work, or so you’d think. Then the PCs dice break, and they stop hitting- but not me (your glorious DM).

Sgt Harald gets sliced by a Cultist (a Crit) and is down and dying. My dice are working fine!

Derek Pilch stops a slingshot, with his face- the Druid is bloodied.

The players luck turns (maybe)- Hotlips tags a Cultist with her crossbow from hiding, and rolls snake eyes- minimum damage, you probably remember hearing the groans from wherever you were sitting at the time.

It’s starting to look bad.

Hard Bonk is stabbed by the Guard, I roll maximum damage- funny that, but it doesn’t end there, the Kobold standing next to the merc takes the Half-Orc down, or rather would have done if it wasn’t for his Relentless Endurance.

The ‘Phew’ is short-lived, seconds later another Cultist gets to work, and this time Hard Bonk hits the deck.

Derek gets to Sgt Harald with a Cure Wounds (and rolls a ‘2’ on the die, honestly the noise around the table), however the Druid also uses his Inspiration Point to club a Cultist to death. The players have completely forgotten that they’re supposed to be taking prisoners, it tends to happen when you’re teetering on the brink of destruction.

Sgt Harald gets to his feet, warhammer in hand- swings hard and misses by a mile, he gets his Second Wind.

Derek takes a hit from another sling shot, and manages to stay on his feet just (on 1 HP).

At which point Jackie (Derek Pilch) has a brainwave- they can spend XP in the Keep to receive healing etc. then why can’t they do it know? The DM is a kindly fellow- go for it. Derek calls out to the crowd- “Is there a healer, my friend (points to the fallen Hard Bonk). Will no-one help?” Fifty XP later and a young man dressed in the robes of an acolyte dashes out and lays his hands on the fallen Half-Orc Monk, a Cure Wounds is given and received.

Seconds later Hard Bonk is on his feet, soon after another Cultist hits the deck with a broken neck. For good measure the Monk also slices a Kobold in two.

Suddenly there are only three enemies left- a Cultist (Entangled still), a Kobold and a Guard- Hotlips badly wounds the Cultist (down to 1 HP), Derek’s Poison Spray kills the Kobold, and Sgt Harald thumps his warhammer in to the Guard’s skull- it shatters (the Guard’s skull- not Harald’s warhammer).

The fight is won, the last severely wounded and Entangled Cultist is punched unconscious (thank you Hard Bonk), they’ve remembered to take a prisoner at last.

There’re high-fives all around the table, and then a brief moment as the players spend XP to get themselves healed some more, or rather in game terms- the same Acolyte seen previously (the saviour of Hard Bonk) drags his master to the cause- the Priest employs his healing powers and then urges the heroes on towards the sally port, the screaming crowd points the way.

The heroes dash on and straight in to a second fight- only this time they get the jump on the invaders who have cleared the area around the sally port and are mid-investigations. Three Kobolds wander the quad, a fourth attempts to placate a large lizard (Ambush Drake), while at the sally port a rough-looking fellow (actually an Acolyte) looks out of the door- signalling the attacks success.




The players remember that they need to take prisoners this time.

And with that Hard Bonk rushes straight for the Acolyte- slices him with his shortsword, and then punches him unconscious- nice work. He spends his Inspiration Point, because he can, and badly wounds the Kobold (down to 1 HP) calming the Drake.

A note on Inspiration Points, as the scenario has gone on I have increased their rate of distribution- obviously in an effort to win friends and favour, but also because in this (my) version of the opening chapter of the module I am making sure there’s plenty of action. We’re going to be playing through all of the missions, and once again four PCs is proving to be one too few.

Hotlips shoots the Ambush Drake (with a Crit)- it’s heavily wounded, and then spends her Inspiration Point to do it again, another hit- the creature sags. Sgt Harald charges in and smashes it’s skull with his warhammer (and with another Crit), the beast dies and the battle is almost done.

Derek Poison Sprays a Kobold dead.

Hard Bonk kicks the already badly wounded Kobold in the throat- dead.

Which just leaves two more Kobolds hiding behind a statue and slinging with their slings.

Hotlips shoots one dead (yep, another Crit), one left, Sgt Harald charges in and with the haft of his hammer knocks it out, and another prisoner taken.

The fight is won, and with help from a wandering Wizard’s Apprentice (with Mending cantrip) the sally port is repaired, and then locked and barred shut.

Mission complete- and at a canter.

The players spend a little more of their XP, as the Brother’s of the First Light get back to the Keep (75% of them alive) and discover that they’re no longer the heroes of the hour.

And so, before we go on.

Introducing, although you’ve met him before, the newest member of the adventuring team, Pete’s new PC-

*Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) 
Male Human Fighter Lvl 1 (Soldier background)*

Big Bad Bobby, as he’s sometimes (affectionately) known is a large slice of Greenest Guard, a six foot two thick-set man with a voice like a foghorn, just how Pete likes his PCs. Bobby, at present, is hiding well the fact that his wife and kids are still unaccounted for, he watches from the walls of the Greenest Keep while his home town burns, thinking most likely his family are already dead. The thought is like a knife in his heart, and thus he volunteers to join the elite team- to find his family (dead or alive) or to make the bastards pay.

Now, to follow a brief chat about Pete- Pete plays (90% of the time) warriors (and the like), he hearts Dwarves because they are tough. Pete likes his PCs to be heroes and crusaders. This sometimes, makes him inflexible- this is the way I (implied- we) do it and this is the way it will be done. That kind of thing, but he’s loyal like a hound, he’s the player- or rather PC, that will hold off the advancing horde while his comrades escape, he loves it when his characters have a good heroic death does Pete.

So, that’s Pete- we love him dearly but he’s been pretty much riding the same horse for the last I don’t know how many years (20+), and he’s not looking like switching mounts anytime soon. He puts a toe in the water every now and then, he played Gaukus Grom as a (mostly quiet) sweetie in Lost Mines of Phandelver, but he’d taken a beating from his Mrs and was perhaps just keeping his head down and trying to play nice.

That’s it- point made, move on.

Next up a little light interrogation, the Brothers of the First Light & Sgt. Bobby Markguth get to work on the prisoners, they have two Kobolds, a Cultist and an Acolyte to play with, and so…

*Mission #4:* Interrogate the Prisoners.

*PCs taking part:* Lummins, Lux, Watt & Sgt Bobby Markguth.

*Mission Brief:* Simple- interrogate the captured prisoners and find out as much information as possible, do not kill them in the process. Report to Governor Nighthill.

The Kobolds- the difficulty is getting them to shut up, and to tell the truth, Sgt Markguth jogs their memory with a few backhanders across the chops. The Brothers learn that the Kobolds are working for the Cult of the Dragon, and specifically for someone they refer to as the “dragon lady”- they don’t know her actual name but she’s a robed Dragonborn (or some other variant- the players have not figured out that several of the bad guys are Half-Dragons) warrior of some kind with a big sword. The Cult is looting places and are based in a camp about a dozen miles away. One of the Kobolds mentions a cave containing dragon eggs at the rear of the camp. This last fact stirs the blood of the players.

The Cultists (including the Acolyte)- the interrogation proves to be a much tougher procedure, although the Brothers of the First Light do a bang-up job of trying to persuade the fellows that there exists a life better lived outside of the Cult, of which they are living proof. Later Lux returns for a solo visit with the Acolyte and attempts to Charm (Person) the fool- my saves are a ‘1’ and a ‘5’ (the Cult Acolyte has advantage on the save), and he’s putty in her hands. The Cultists mostly confirm all that the Kobold’s have told the PCs, Lux gets the Acolyte to draw a rather nice map showing the location of their camp, which is apparently home to several hundred Cultists (Wow!). They learn (again) that the Cult is collecting treasure “for the great horde which will usher in the reign of the Queen of Dragons”, but alas no more details. Lastly, they also confirm the presence of a clutch of dragon eggs under heavy guard hidden away in a cave at the rear of the camp.

Lux also learns the names of two of the Cult’s leaders- Cyanwrath (a male Half-Blue Dragon) who is in charge of the martial side of things, and Mondath (a female Human and Wearer of Purple- local leader type) who runs the show. Lux remembers seeing Cyanwrath leading an attack on the Keep.

Nice work!

DMs Interlude- a note about Friends and Charm Person, I applied the Dark Devotion (see Cultist stat block) to all members of the Cult. That said I’m always going to give the PCs a little bit of help- the interrogators, for the most part, are all ex-Dragon Cult members. Lux and Watt both have the Friends cantrip, high Charisma and good social skills, also Lux has the Actor Feat- which provides her with a few more bonuses depending on the situation. Please don’t think I worked any of this out before the game, I just decided the DC or advantage/disadvantage on the fly and tried to be consistent.

Back to the game…

At which point Nighthill and Escobert turn up for their briefing- Sgt Markguth reports their findings. However, Nighthill and Escobert have news of their own… not good news- they’ve located Eadyan Falconmoon, the Priest of Lathander is still in Greenest- he’s trapped in his church, along with at least two dozen members of his congregation. Worse still it seems the Cultists are searching in the area…

Nighthill has similar news for Hard Bonk, remember the Half-Orc Monk came to Greenest in search of his master- Leosin Erlanthur, it seems Leosin also didn’t make it back to the Keep. This information is supplied by Nesim Waladra, who is Leosin’s present apprentice, he was with his master trying to fight their way back to the Keep until they got separated.   

And so…

*Missions #5:* Sanctuary.

*PCs taking part:* The Brothers of the First Light (Lummins, Lux & Watt) plus Sgt’s Harald Hardaxe & Bobby Markguth, because the players convinced me to allow them to take five PCs in to battle this time, four PCs has proven to be very scary (for them).

Note the Brothers & the Sgt’s are now outfitted (as best they can) to look like the invaders (Cultists/Guards) and being ex-members of the Cult of the Dragon (three of them) they’re fairly confident they know some of the signs and pass phrases.

We take a moment in-game to go through what the Ex-Cultists know about the Dragon Cult, in all honesty I’m surprised the players haven’t asked previously. I (your benevolent DM) supply them with a few typical pass phrases, and hand signals, and then talk through the ranks of the Cult (see page 14 of the module book) and answer as many of their questions as I can (and that the dice allow me to).

We go on… it’s turning in to an extended session.

*Mission Brief:* Get to the Church of Lathander, rescue the Priest and his congregation- return them safely to the Keep. Avoid, or else deal with, any Cultists that get in your way. Take more prisoners to interrogate if you can.

And so, we’re off again, and once more the Brothers use the secret sewer entrance to exit the Keep, and then follow the river bank down to the Church of Lathander, a remarkably easy run with lots of cover.

Then up through the trees and thick vegetation and to the rear of the church, it’s close to dawn- the holy hour of the faithful of Lathander, and therefore an ideal time to complete their mission.

In the half-light the Brothers spy on the back of the church, there they see a clutch of creatures, maybe five or six- exact numbers unknown, the group are hidden in smoke (and by the lack of light)- they’re trying to set fire to the building.

The Brothers act quickly, heading straight for the group not trying to hide their presence- although, again, the smoke and half-light is enough to keep them hidden. The two Sgt’s hang back- defensive formation, covering the rear.

Eventually ahead a Cultist steps out of the haze and demands to know who the Brothers are? He even makes a surreptitious hand signal- the three Ex-Cultists reply in kind, letting the fellow know that they are on his side.




Lux and Lummins (both Friends enhanced) put on quite a show, basically they want to know what’s going on, and make it very clear that they are in charge here, and that they report to Cyanwrath directly (nice work Lux). There are two Cultists present, and six Kobolds who are attempting to set the fire. The PCs learn that the leader of this group, Dragonclaw Timon, is to be found around at the front of the church with another squad breaking in, at which point Lux signals for her colleagues to go to work.

Lummins helps out with the fire- he supplies a Burning Hands spell and five of the six Kobolds are instantly toast, Lux Eldritch Blasts one of the Cultists dead, while Sgt Harald turns the last Kobold in to mangled lumps with his warhammer. Alas Sgt Markguth and Watt both endeavour to miss the last Cultist standing, who therefore attempts to flee screaming.

The first syllable of the Cultist’s scream fails on his lips, Lummins grabs out his mace and smashes the miscreant unconscious (with a Crit).

The fire is quickly extinguished, Watt checks the door- it’s locked, the Bard unlocks it in a jiffy, alas the portal is also, very obviously, barred on the inside. Lux knocks loudly, while Watt goes for a bit of a mooch to see what he can see around the front of the building.

Watt works his way around and spots the aforementioned Dragonclaw Timon barking orders at two more Cultists who are using a portable battering ram to smash in the front doors of the church, a group of excited Kobolds wait to pour in to the building. Unfortunately Watt is spotted, the Bard panics and flees back the way he came (he forgot he is disguised as a Cultist).

Odd! Dragonclaw Timon sends a trio of Kobolds to go and see what’s going on, Watt arrives at the back of the church just in time tell Lux this.

However, while the Bard has been away Lux, with help from the two Sgt’s, and particularly Bobby Markguth, who it seems is known by everyone in Greenest, are being let in to the rear of the church, dragging their unconscious Cultist prisoner with them. The Kobolds arrive just in time to spot the door closing, see that the fire is out and their comrades are all dead.

That however is the end of the session.




*KEY: A= The Greenest Keep. B= Church of Lathander- Rear. C= Church of Lathander- Front. *


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #19 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #5: The Light of Lathander.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 1
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 1
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 1
&
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 1
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Dwarf Fighter Lvl 1

Secondary PCs
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 1
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 1
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 1*

Note, this is session #19 of our game but only session #5 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

The three remaining members of the Brothers of the First Light, namely- Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric), Lux (Human Warlock) & Watt (Human Bard) along with the two Sgt’s- Markguth (Human Fighter) of the Greenest Guard, and Harald Hardaxe (Dwarf Fighter) are in the business of rescuing Eadyan Falconmoon (Priest of Lathander) and his congregation. Alas a pair of Dragon Cultists, and a clutch of Kobolds (six of them) lead by Dragonclaw Timon are trying to break in to the Church of Lathander.

Within the church all is chaos, particularly when the heroes arrive dressed as wannabe Cultists, this is quickly explained away as Sgt Markguth’s booming voice makes it clear that a) all is well, and b) he’s in charge (Pete is loving this by the way).

In the silence following Sgt Markguth’s speech a horn sounds, from just outside of the church- that’s not good.

Eadyan Falconmoon, an aged robed Half-Elf Priest of Lathander, is the only island of calm in the sea of the townsfolk’s fear. A crashing noise signals the fact (narrated by Falconmoon) that the Cultists have just broken through the first set of doors in to the church- there’s one more set of doors to go. His next words are however a little bit of a shock to the Brothers- he knows their names- odd, and odder still insists that he has seen them before, in his dreams. The Priest’s story gets very unhinged very quickly- there’s garbled talk of an angel of light, a revelation from on high of a world on course for apocalypse, subject to five damnations- scalding acid, choking gas, purging flames, freezing cold and lightning’s scourge. The adventurers stare open-mouthed for a bit (they don’t make the connection with Tiamat, but hey-ho), then the sounds (and sight) of the second door splintering drags them back in to the here and now. Time for action, mad Priest’s story later.

The heroes sprint to the far end of the church- readying their attacks, and then bugger me we roll for Initiative and… adjusted score in brackets- Watt 19 (22), Lummins ‘20’ (21), Harald ‘20’ (21), Lux 18 (20) & finally Markguth 19 (20).

So, my bad guys are in for a tough time…




As soon as the doors burst open Watt is on the spot and in action with his Thunderwave- two Kobolds burst (in various places) while both of the Cultists suffer. Lummins hits a Cultist with a Sacred Flame, Sgt Markguth springs from hiding and flails and misses (with Advantage, of course). Kobolds spill in to the church- Watt & Sgt Hardaxe both get hit by the slinging little vermin. Hardaxe rumbles forward and smashes a Cultist down with his warhammer.

The remaining Kobolds and Cultist attack to no avail, the smirking Dragonclaw however cuts down Sgt Markguth in the blink of an eye, and then for good measure slashes the already wounded Watt, and the Bard hits the deck too.

That went from good to bad rather quickly.

However, I’ve been waiting for this moment.

Suddenly the rays of dawn’s first light like lasers search out the front door of the Church of Lathander, the church was designed for just such an effect. The light bathes the Brothers of the First Light, and the two Sgt’s- and stirs them to glory.

For the Brothers the effect of the light is instant, for the two Sgt’s first each a question- delivered in a woman’s voice directly in to their consciousness, time stops for their answers- “Do you accept the Light of Lathander in to your life as the one true God?” Pete, who is playing Sgt’s Markguth & Hardaxe answers for both- ‘yes’ & ‘no’ respectively. Sgt Bobby Markguth converts to the worship of Lathander.

And so the effect of the Light of Lathander- Sgt Harald Hardaxe is healed of all wounds, and buoyed as if he has had an Extended Rest.

The four worshippers of Lathander are healed of all wounds, benefit from an Extended Rest, and instantly attain Level 2.

There is much to cheer about around the table, followed by a short fifteen minute break for the players to level up their PCs mid-fight. An unexpected delight which they can’t wait to put in to action.

And so- Watt, bathed in light and grinning, gets back to his feet and hits the Thunderwave button again- the remaining Cultist and a Kobold are shredded, another Kobold and Dragonclaw Timon are left tottering- barely able to stand.

Lummins incinerates both survivors with his Burning Hands.

Sgt Harald smashes another Kobold dead- which just leaves two of the little buggers, armed with slings, the pair flee the church yapping all the way.

The PCs spill outside- Sgt Markguth ends one of the fleeing Kobolds with an arrow in the back, the other is Eldritch Blasted, but somehow manages to survive the experience and makes it out of sight.

The Brothers (all four of them- Sgt Markguth has joined the gang) and Sgt Hardaxe head back inside- it’s still however not time for Eadyan Falconmoon’s story. The next job is to get the good folk to safety- through the church grounds, into the thick vegetation down by the Greenest River, then on to the Keep.

There’s not even time to discuss what just happened.

The adventurers lead the townsfolk out at a rush, almost immediately a horn sounds again- and close by, then an answering call- the congregation is moving quickly but the townsfolk are beginning to panic- they can hear the sounds of yapping Kobolds- they must be close. It quickly becomes apparent that there are two groups of the enemy charging around the graveyard looking for them.  The congregation cannot hide so well- there are nearly thirty townsfolk plus the Priest, Eadyan, and the adventurers. It quickly becomes obvious that a fight is on the cards, the Brothers pick their spot rather than attempt to take on the Kobolds & Cultists out in the open.

Just for info both of the enemy groups consist of a pair of Cultists, five Kobolds and an Ambush Drake, so this is to be a tough encounter.




Sgt Markguth orders Eadyan to get the townsfolk down and in cover- the Priest obliges, while the adventurers take pot shots at the first group of enemies approaching fast, trying to thin the pack out before they get in close. The adventurers are remarkably effective, so much so that 2nd Level seems like a revelation to the players- Lux takes down a Cultist with an Eldritch Blast and then picks off a yapping Kobold, Sgt Markguth shoots another Kobold dead, Lummins’ Sacred Flame has the same effect- another dead Kobold. Watt settles a little Bardic Inspiration on both Sgts & then shoots the Ambush Drake twice. Sgt Harald follows the Bard’s lead and sinks a heavy crossbow bolt in to the Drake also, the beast is almost spent.

The first group of attackers is looking very rag-tag, down to a Cultist, two Kobolds and a badly wounded Drake- still they press their attack. The second group of enemies rushing to the fracas will arrive in the next round.

The battle is not so clear cut- the Cultist and another Kobold are cut down, but then the second group of enemies arrive- Sgt Hardaxe gets stabbed (he’s always taking hits and his AC is high), Lux rolls a ‘1’ for her attacks two rounds in a row, while Sgt Markguth goes one better (sorta), he rolls a ‘3’ for his attack two rounds in a row- then gets mad, spends his Inspiration Point and rolls a ‘1’- the die in question gets an impromptu flying lesson out of the window.

Then it all goes pear-shaped for my bad guys, Lummins gets in to the middle of the two enemy groups, presents his holy symbol and calls on the Radiance of the Dawn. The effect of the blinding light is devastating- six Kobolds, a cultist and the badly wounded Ambush Drake succumb to the radiant burst, many of the survivors are also close to death.

My terrifying horde is reduced to one Cultist, one Kobold & a thankfully uninjured Ambush Drake. That’s it.

Sgt Harald charges in to the Cultist (and rolls a ‘1’, cue second die flying lesson) to compound his misery the Ambush Drake rips in to the Dwarf Fighter who seconds later is down and bleeding out.

The Kobold and Cultist exchange panicked glances and then flee.

Lux rolls her third ‘1’ in a row- she can’t bring herself to throw away her dice, Sandy (who plays Lux) has only got one set.

Sgt Markguth rushes over to defend the prostrate Sgt Hardaxe, the Fighter cuts the Ambush Drake (with a Crit), and then with his Action Surge finishes it off.

The fight is over, and Lummins Cures Sgt Hardaxe’s Wounds.

Twenty minutes (in-game time) and several fudged encounter rolls later (it’s time to wrap-up Episode 1) the Brothers and the congregation get back to the Keep, and with their latest Cultist prisoner still along for the ride.

The Brothers (et al) count their latest batch of XP, then spend some of it at the Keep topping up their resources. A short while later they also get to hear Eadyan Falconmoon’s story in full, although I’ll spare you the wandering narrative-

a)    Eadyan had been visited by various apocalyptic dreams- all involving the destruction of Greenest in some way- a great conflagration burning the crops and houses, choking gas seeping from the earth, a terrifying lightning storm striking and destroying multiple buildings, a freezing fog that causes the temperature to plummet and lastly the Greenest river over-flowing- its still waters replaced by bubbling acid. In all of his dreams the townsfolk of Greenest suffer and die in droves.

b)    At some point in every one of the various and terrifying dreams, five pairs of swaying (almost hypnotic) eyes would appear, seemingly super-imposed upon the visual action.

c)    Eadyan thought he was going mad until he was visited by an angel (in his dreams) in the form of a ball of Lathander’s holy radiant light- the light spoke to him, told him to summon the Brothers of the First Light to Greenest. The angel showed him images of the Brothers and told him their names.

d)    Last bit- where’s Ray?

The remaining Brothers recount the loss of Ray- slaughtered by Kobolds, as ignominious goes… 

Eadyan Falconmoon frets over the loss of Ray- the leader of the Brothers of the First Light (which is universally met with laughter), the Brothers swear however that they will get over the loss of Ray.

Eadyan is certain that the Brothers are meant to be here in Greenest, to see the horror- Lathander has plans for them.

The players spend a good ten minutes talking about Eadyan’s dreams, and the presence of Tiamat- the cat is out of the bag, Pete and Rob both know where this scenario is going, and now all the players do. They also briefly discuss their miraculous rise to second level- the healing Light of Lathander, consensus is- neat!

And so…

The Dragon Cultists are leaving, clearly loaded down with the treasures they have plundered- Greenest has suffered terribly with several buildings still in flames.

And yet there’s one last Mission for the Brothers, or at least one Brother. Cyanwrath, who up close it can be seen is a Half-Blue Dragon, stands outside of the gates to Greenest Keep, with a contingent of Kobolds, and more importantly with Sgt Markguth’s wife and kids.

Cyanwrath makes clear the rules to the following game-

*Mission #5:* Dragon Champion.

*PC taking part:* Sgt Markguth as it turns out, with a few buffs from others.

*Mission Brief:* Face Cyanwrath- one on one and to the death (or at least unconsciousness- Lummins the Cleric is on standby), regardless of the outcome the Dragon Cultist leader swears he will free the woman and her children.




Sgt Markguth goes in to battle with a little extra Bardic Inspiration and Lathander’s Blessing.

It begins, of course, with a bit of chatter- “So, you’ve been pretending to be working for me? (It seems our heroes’ actions have been noted) Let’s see if you’re good enough to work for me?” Cyanwrath is much too fast for the heavily armoured Sgt Markguth, the first cut of his greatsword is a hit (and a Crit for 14 damage), the second slash is… well, another hit, and Sgt Markguth is down and dying.

That didn’t last long.

“You failed the test. Not good enough.” Cyanwrath addresses the fallen Sgt and then stabs him once more for good luck, then stalks off as the thirty or more Kobolds yap and threaten, quickly surrounding their master.

Watt and Lummins are swiftly to Markguth with a pair of Cure Wounds spells- he lives.

So, Sgt Markguth gets his wife and kids back, however they also get to witness his defeat, and now he is haunted by that thought. Sgt Marguth (and Pete) swears (actually Pete swears a lot) that Cyanwrath will die by his blade.

That however is the end of the session, and also the end of Episode 1, it’s over, at last.

The heroes…




And on a happy note (well, from my POV).

Between sessions the rest of the PCs are levelled up- they’re all Level 2 now.




*KEY: A= The Church of Lathander. B= Greenest Keep. C= Cyanwrath & Sgt Markguth Duel.*


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #20 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #6 Camp Dragonclaw.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 2
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 2
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 2
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 2
&
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 2

Secondary PCs
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 2
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Dwarf Fighter Lvl 2
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 2*

Note, this is session #20 of our game but only session #6 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

We’re on to *Episode 2: Raiders’ Camp.*

So it begins again, the Brothers et al spend a little XP re-equipping, this after getting in their first Extended Rest for some time- they’re all Level 2 now. However the first caller they have on waking is Governor Nighthill, he has a proposal for the adventurers. Simply put he wants them to follow the invaders back to their camp and if possible to infiltrate the place, he has questions that need answering-

1) Where is the camp?
2) How many raiders are there?
3) Who are their leaders?
4) What is the motivation for these attacks?
5) If they plan to strike again, where?

The adventurers are also asked to recover any stolen goods they can, but Nighthill insists the answers to the five questions above take priority. He is willing to pay them 250gp each, which is a goodly sum of money.

The players talk amongst themselves for a while, clearly this task requires a great deal of roleplay, are they up for it- the answer is of course, yes. It helps that the guys already have a map to the camp provided to Lux (Human Warlock) by the Acolyte that she Charmed previously, they’re fairly certain they know who the leaders are (Cyanwrath & Mondath), also they fear the raids are motivated by a desire to build a hoard/horde fit for Tiamat.

Nighthill also introduces Nesim Waladra, apprentice to Leosin Erlanthar, who is still being sought by Hard Bonk (Half-Orc Monk); the fear is Leosin has been captured by the raiders. Nesim is concerned for a variety of reasons, not the least of which is that his master has been investigating the raiders for the last three months. He may have vital information that could help to combat the Cultists, so gather information and a rescue mission.

The PCs stock up for their new mission, in particular Lux buys (or rather is gifted- she spends a little XP) several bottles of spirits and some fresh food- she’s a smart cookie, figuring out that food and booze are as good as passwords. That done the group get on the trail- note Hard Bonk is going to the camp so that there’ll be no problem recognising Leosin Erlanthur, also because the players have convinced me that five PCs is the future (for now), and they wanted for each of them to have a go at playing two PCs at the same time- it’s Rob’s turn with Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) & Hard Bonk for this mission.

Down the track they go- the trail is easy to spot, also easy to spot is the fact that the Cultists are weighed down- they’re carrying the spoils of their raid.

About four hours later the Brothers spot a campsite, full of bickering Cultists (x4) & Kobolds (x8), the two groups seem to be arguing about the best way to cook a chicken (actually several chickens)- the Cultists want it with chips, the Kobolds favour a more immediate approach to the problem- kill it and eat it raw.

Either way the opportunity is too good to miss, the order however (from Lux- it seems she’s now in charge, Lux is of course played by Sandy- she likes being in charge) is to take a few of the Cultists alive.




Watt’s (Human Bard) Thunderwave only kills one Kobold, and now he’s stuck out in the open. Lux Eldritch Blasts a Cultists dead (obviously that one wasn’t going to be taken prisoner), while Lummins’ Burning Hands spell kills another two Kobolds and a Cultist. Sgt Markguth (Human Fighter) does as he’s told and rushes in and knocks a Cultist out cold with the flat of his blade. Hard Bonk uses his Step of the Wind to get to the last Cultist left standing- and then hits the guy three times (including Flurry of Blows) and rolls ‘1’ damage every time- the Cultist survives on one hit point.

So, mixed results from the surprise round.

The action starts in earnest and Hard Bonk is hit by a slinging Kobold- Lux Eldritch Blasts the miscreant dead. Meanwhile the last remaining (badly wounded) Cultist attempts to flee. Sgt Markguth cuts down a Kobold and goes chasing after the escaping Cultist- the tide breaks and the other Kobolds are also off and running. Hard Bonk chases one down and knocks it out, Watt repeats the formula.

Lux Eldritch Blasts a fleeing Kobold to pieces- she’s giggling like a loon, and enjoying playing a good guy who has a bit of bad guy about her.

The last Cultist however is getting away, and there’s only Sgt Markguth that’s close- he can’t overtake the fellow so he skids to a halt, grabs out a dagger and… THUNK, his aim is true- he kills it.

The adventurers scour the camp and gather their prisoners- they have a Cultist and two Kobolds, all securely tied, to chat with.

Also time for a short rest- the Brothers et al make chicken and chips and then start their interrogations with the Kobolds- which proves to be a waste of time- “there’s a dragon in the camp”, the first Kobold states- which gets the adventurers attention.  Not to be outdone the second Kobold claims that there are two dragons in the camp, a bidding war erupts- the two Kobold prisoners finally settle on their being seven dragons in the camp- all of them different colours. Frustrated the Brothers et al turn to the Cultist prisoner for info.

The Cultist however is saying nothing, that is until Watt gets creative- “tell us what you know, or I’ll set the Sarge on you”, Sgt Markguth screams his demands in the guy’s face- most unnerving. “Or worse still I’ll introduce you to Lux”, Watt adds- Lux whispers in the Cultist’s ear and the next moment he’s in tears (‘20’), he spills the beans.

There’s a rearguard it seems, between here and the camp- note when I read this info in the module (that the Cultists give over the fact there’s a rearguard) I thought to myself- I’m not playing it that way, the PCs are going to have to ask directly otherwise they can find out about the rearguard the hard way. Sgt Markguth asks directly, he’s played by Pete- Pete buys and reads (and DMs) WOTC modules. What can you do?

The Cultist goes on to describe the layout of the camp, with a cave at the rear- “they call it the Nursery”. From the details the Brothers et al draw a map of sorts (which looks a bit like the place).

The next debate is what to do about the rearguard- Sgt Markguth is for doubling round and attacking it from the rear, Lux is for just going around- Lummins, Watt & Hard Bonk side with Lux. Sgt Markguth (violent Pete) argues for a while but Hard Bonk settles the argument- “we have been tasked to infiltrate the camp- gather information and to rescue Leosin- the fat man (Nighthill) said nothing about attacking and killing.”

What to do about the prisoners is a dilemma, right up to the point that Sgt Markguth kills the Cultist and frees the Kobolds, nobody seems unduly concerned, we move on…

An hour or so later and Watt, scouting a little ahead with Hard Bonk, spots the rearguard- or else where it’s likely to be, the Brothers et al spend an extra hour or so making a wide arc- going around the position, and then on to the camp.

The adventurers spend a great deal of time discussing how they’re going to infiltrate the camp, and then they see how poorly guarded it is, with stragglers still filtering in, so they just march in- no-one stops them, or asks for a password, or… well, anything.

DMs Interlude- at this point I get the PCs to make their Charisma checks to see if they’re going to get recognised at any point during their time in the camp- they of course don’t get to see their rolls (in the Dice Tower on Fantasy Grounds), nor do they know what the rolls are for. We have a winner- see later (next session).




The Brothers et al, under Lux’s supervision, spend the next twenty or so minutes generally having a wander- through the lower reaches of the camp (Level 1) noting the presence of lots of Kobolds (over a 100, best guess) and the fact that there seem to be half-a-dozen hunters who are supplying food to the camp.

Further in to the camp (Level 2) are the tented accommodations of the Cultists et al, many of the tents bear Dragon Cult insignias, the Brothers of the First Light know about the factions within the cult- each attuned to the worship of one of the five types of chromatic dragon. This place looks much better organised, although there are lots of groups of men standing around, drinking- eating and telling tall tales about their heroics in Greenest.

They also note the presence of the guard towers, the cavern at the rear of the camp, and a very obvious command tent. The latter two areas are heavily guarded, no-one approaches the command tent without being intercepted by at least one Guard (there are four Guards in total) each accompanied by a large (and vicious-looking) Guard Drake. The Brothers give the area a wide berth, and instead concentrate their observations on the cavern at the rear of the encampment for a while.

The cavern entrance is also, and similarly, heavily guarded- however a line of wagons are waiting there to be unloaded- Kobolds and Cultists alike are gathering what are obviously the spoils garnered from the raid on Greenest and taking them within. Actually it is only the Kobolds that are taking the items in to the cavern, under the direction of a uniformed Cultist- possibly a Dragonclaw or a Dragonwing. It’s very well organised, a military operation.

DMs Interlude- I decided ahead of time to give the players a little time to wander before I started messing with them in the camp. You’ll see what I mean about messing with them below.

The Brothers et al have still not located where the prisoners are being kept however, note as well as the questions that Nighthill wants answering they’re also still on the lookout for the robed figure they saw casting a Fireball in to the Greenest General Store, they want to find out who this guy is so they can make him pay.

And so, after an hour or so of aimless wandering (and having still not spotted the prisoners) the players are at a bit of an impasse, it seems they’re going to have to talk to people. The three original Brothers of the First Light have made sure that Sgt Markguth and Hard Bonk are up to speed with regard to the typical signs and pass phrases that the Dragon Cultists use. The decision therefore is to split in to two groups- Lux & Sgt Markguth; and Lummins, Watt & Hard Bonk and to go for a wander and find someone they can ingratiate themselves with and ask questions- they also sorted out their backstories on the way to the camp. 

However things do not go exactly as planned, having agreed all of the above, and also a time and place to meet up again (in an hour or so back at the entrance to the camp), the Brothers et al are approached by a Cultist (possibly a Dragonclaw) and barked at for a while- which is scary for a bit but with the ex-Dragon Cultists doing 99% of the talking it goes okay.

Dragonclaw Pang it quickly becomes obvious is looking for bodies to fulfil a variety of positions, and so the adventurers (somewhat to their dismay) find themselves being given various tasks to complete. Their initial panic wears off quickly, Dragonclaw Pang’s authority more-or-less legitimises their presence in the camp- basically they’ve just got themselves a hall pass.

And so, for the rest of this session, and for the first part of the next, the Brothers et al are running errands, obviously in-game we went around the table with each of the PCs getting their opportunity to act out the next bit of their task, however from a narrative perspective it’s far easier if I write this out one PC at a time.

DM Interlude- mechanics wise to complete their allotted tasks each PC had to make a minimum of five Skill Checks- three of the checks using (any) social skill, plus one Investigation or similar check, and one other check of their choice. Obviously they can make more than five checks, but that’s the minimum. They set their own DCs for their checks (minimum DC 8), so they can play it safe and make five DC 8 checks, or else they could stretch themselves- obviously successful checks at DC 15 garner more info, and impress more folk than checks at DC 8. Basically they decided how tough each challenge is going to be for their PCs.

And so-

*1)    Hard Bonk the Watcher.*

Hard Bonk is given the easiest task by far, simply put the Monk gets guard duty- Dragonclaw Pang orders him to go fetch two other Cultists (Renk & Tadd) from the camp (Pang points in the general direction of the Cult tents). Then to head up to the Guard Tower above the plateau and relieve the guards there, basically to stand guard for the next 3-4 hours until they’re relieved… and that’s it.

Remarkably Hard Bonk has no problems with the first (and hardest) part of the task- he’s not the most talkative, and certainly not very charismatic. The initial problem then is finding Renk & Tadd, a majority of the surly Cultists are happily boozing and telling tall tales and in no mood to help him, that is until the Half-Orc starts barking at them and dropping Dragonclaw Pang’s name repeatedly. Thirty minutes later and Hard Bonk has rounded up the pair of recalcitrant Cultists and is now atop the high watch tower on guard duty- and there he (and they) remain for the next four hours.

Note Hard Bonk chooses to play dumb with Renk & Tadd for the first three or so hours of his duty, he answers questions with grunts and nods, or else with the minimum amount of information necessary to redirect the conversation away from him. He’s remarkably good at it- I figured the Cultists, beyond their homicidal (or otherwise) desire to see a world ruled by dragons, also had (or still have) wives, children and family- in short a past. So, I dreamed up a couple of dozen questions with which to pester the various PCs as they went about their interactions. Hard Bonk escaped my interrogation and gave nothing away. That said in the last hour of his watch the Half-Orc suddenly switches tactics- he has questions of his own, the Cultists however are not buying the abrupt change in Hard Bonk’s demeanour (his low Investigation & Deception rolls don’t help either). It gets tense very quickly- “Why do you want to know?” is the repeated reply. The guard duty eventually ends- and the trio are relieved, Hard Bonk has learned a few things (from Nighthill’s list of questions) but nothing substantial. He has however also alerted the suspicions of the pair- soon after duty Renk & Tadd go back to their tent and start to gossip about Hard Bonk- there’s something not quite right about the Half-Orc.

Obviously, the players are not aware of this… yet.

*2)    Watt the Messenger.*

Dragonclaw Pang has a good job for Watt, he will be serving as his runner for the next four or so hours, delivering messages to all and sundry around the camp- from getting the Kobolds to do Dragonclaw Pang’s dirty washing, to checking on operations at the Nursery- the offload of the treasure garnered in the Greenest raid, to asking the Hunters to get more meat. It’s all go for Watt- running back and forth, he certainly gets to see all parts of the camp, including where the prisoners are kept. He even gets a good look inside the entrance cavern to the Nursery- there’s nothing much to see, it extends back in to darkness. Watt, at the end of it all, is the talk of the camp- people love his bawdy tales and gossip. On the one occasion he has to bark at a Cultist for not taking him seriously, the poor fellow almost soils himself, and then scurries to comply- passers-by, including a very hefty looking Dragonclaw (Gahn), compliment or else give nods of approval- good work, that man!

In short Watt receives a letter of commendation from Dragonwing Pang at the end of his shift, and the promise of a recall- Watt is Pang’s go-to guy. Watt also learns all there is to know about the camp, and more or less everyone in it- he can answer every one of Nighthill’s questions and has more info besides. Like the fact that this operation is being repeated elsewhere, and that the treasure from all of the operations is being sent north- there’s a caravan heading that way sometime soon. Also, the fact that the missing Monk- Leosin Erlanthur, is indeed being held prisoner, and that the Monk is being kept alive (and questioned- actually tortured) on special instruction of Rezmir (another Half-Dragon (Black)), who founded this camp and is by far the highest ranking Cultist present.

Lastly, and perhaps the most frightening piece of information that Watt learns, is that the fellow that Fireballed the General Store in Greenest is a Red Wizard of Thay, name unknown- however the evil bastard has apparently left the camp already- his talents needed elsewhere. The obvious implication being that the Red Wizards are involved in the operation- that’s not good news.

Just for info four of the five skill checks Watt makes are over ‘20’, and he set the DCs fairly high (he’s a risk taker) and all combined with excellent roleplay- the cheeky chirpy chappie who never fails to get things done. Watt (played by Jackie) has a blast.

Last one for this session, the other two guys next week.

*3)    Lummins the Shifter.*

A simple task, possibly beneath the in-disguise Priest of Lathander- he thinks so, and carps about the fact endlessly, Lummins is tasked to help-out (later on to oversee) the Kobolds and Cultists shifting bags and boxes filled with items stolen in the raid. As with Watt, Lummins is up to the task- although not in the same league as the Bard. Over the course of the next four hours Lummins gets to see how the items taken from Greenest are at first sorted- with many of the best treasures being packed away and sealed safely and securely in crates, while the more mundane (but still saleable items) are stored much less efficiently in sacks and barrels. The horde is being packed away ready for a long journey and made to look like ordinary trade goods. The richest packages are even given an extra layer of straw topped with another layer of much less valuable items placed on top- the treasures beneath hidden from all but close inspection.

Dragonclaw Barlow is overseeing the operation, and like Watt, Lummins soon becomes the Dragonclaw’s favourite, much to the chagrin of several of the other Cultists- who’s the new guy? The Priest is barked at for a while by his jealous work colleagues, and with no suitable come-back. A little later one of the more envious Cultists (Lummins is getting all the easy jobs) squares up to the Priest of Lathander. It comes to nothing however, Dragonclaw Barlow intervenes and to make matters worse for the other jealous Cultists he decides to slope off for a smoke and leave the now smirking Lummins briefly in charge of the whole operation.

Lummins, as with Watt, learns all there is to know about the activities of the camp- the names of all of the leaders (Rezmir, Mondath & Cyanwrath, in that order) and more importantly that the Nursery is home to many interesting things including a clutch of dragon eggs, all of the treasure taken from over a dozen raids, and that Mondath- the camp commander (and his side-kick Cyanwrath) both spend a majority of their time in the caverns.     

All in all, it has been a successful mission so far, at least for the three PCs discussed above, which brings us to the end of this session. Can the PCs carry on the good work- well, yes and no, as you’ll see next time?


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #21 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #7 Captured!

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 2
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 2
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 2
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 2
&
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 2

Secondary PCs
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 2
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Dwarf Fighter Lvl 2
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 2*

Note, this is session #21 of our game but only session #7 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

Just to remind you, the adventurers are in Camp Dragonclaw (at least that’s what we’re calling it) pretending to be junior Cultists in order to discover the answers to Nighthill’s questions (see below), and if possible to effect the rescue of Leosin Erlanthur, Hard Bonk’s (Half-Orc Monk) master.

Nighthill’s questions-
1) Where is the camp?
2) How many raiders are there?
3) Who are their leaders?
4) What is the motivation for these attacks?
5) If they plan to strike again then where?

After a brief wander around the camp the adventurers are accosted by Dragonclaw Pang and given a variety of tasks to do, in the last session Hard Bonk, Watt (Human Bard) and Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) all completed their duties with varying degrees of success. Now for Lux (Human Warlock) and Sgt Markguth (Human Fighter).

Remember for each of these tasks the PCs have to make a series of checks- mainly using their social skills, but also do a little bit of Investigating to see what answers they can fathom for Governor Nighthill. They do however get to set their own DCs for the Skill Checks (and can go as low as DC 8). Also remember that all of these events are happening at the same time- when we played this I went around the table with each PC doing a little more of their allotted task (with subsequent Skill Checks) before moving on to the next PC.

Warning- this is a long session, I kept trying to wrap it up with a cliff-hanger (you’ll see) but the players wouldn’t let me, they insisted we keep on playing.

*4) Lux and the Kobolds.*

Lux gets the dirtiest job going, much to her chagrin, Dragonclaw Pang orders her to round-up a dozen or so Kobolds- march them to the hunters and demand as much meat as possible, butcher it and then grab a cart and deliver it to the Nursery. Lux isn’t happy, she wanted a task with an opportunity to get close to one of the high-ranking Cultists and she’s stuck with trying to organise lowly Kobolds.

The first thing she has to do is get along with Dragonclaw Sek, who is the Kobold liaison, Sek is a nasty fellow- and creepy with it, although Lux is a sweetie with him- and then a little strict when Sek gets too seedy, the fellow is soon cowed and later left somewhat in fear of the Warlock (as are most NPCs, and some of the PCs).

Soon after a dozen Kobolds are efficiently rounded up- Lux is very strict with them, going as far as Eldritch Blasting an empty Kobold tent just to demonstrate her powers, the little miscreants are herded to the hunters. The hunters also try the surly act, but it gets them nowhere, soon after the rough rangers are helping the Kobolds with the butchering, and even go as far as to provide a cart for the chopped-up meat.

Lux delivers her bounty to the Nursery in style, and early, and with the Kobolds marching in a (ragged) formation behind the cart- causing a great number of Cultists to stop and stare at the procession en route. In short Lux also gets noticed, and the reports back to Dragonclaw Pang are exemplary (although still not quite up to Watt’s standards).

Lux is also in-line for a commendation, and all without once being a teacher’s pet.

She also picks up enough information to answer all of Nighthill’s questions, and on top of that she gets to briefly nose-around a short way inside the Nursery cavern- while within she spots a pair of Dragonclaw’s that suddenly ‘appear’, there must be a concealed door somewhere close by.

Which just leaves Sgt Markguth. 

*5) Sgt Markguth’s swordplay.*

Dragonclaw Pang takes one look at the hefty Sgt Markguth, and after checking that he can swing a sword, orders him to grab a dozen or so Cultists and give them a thorough work-out. Pang was in Greenest, and as he states, “some of these fellers may know plenty about dragons, but they sure as hell know nothing about swords.” Pang is ex-military, and he can tell that the Sgt has served, although atm he’s not prying.

It takes the Sgt a good while to get some men together to even do the training, he lacks in subtlety, and being ex-military, he figures that riling and insulting people is the way to go about things- it sorta works, a bit.

Then, however Markguth gets in to (ahem) the swing of things, he’s a drill Sgt- this is his bread and butter, and soon after there’s a queue of volunteers. Big Bad Bobby knows all there is to know about swords, and how to motivate others to get better at using them. There’s a brief moment when an uppity Cultist takes offence at something the Sgt has said (which I can’t repeat here) but the situation is quickly resolved- Markguth bests the fellow quickly and efficiently and then gives him a few whacks to remember him by. At the last he even throws an arm around the formerly-fuming Cultist and manages to straighten him out a little.

Then Dragonclaw Gahn comes by- Gahn has a reputation, he’s a swordsman too. Gahn watches for a good while- nodding his approval every now and then. Eventually he goes over for a chat- he’s very polite, although he asks a lot of questions which Markguth only just manages to deflect. Then, as he’s about to leave (phew, I’ve survived thinks Pete) he asks if he could possibly fight Markguth- a demonstration bout, nothing serious- practice swords (and subdual damage). Big Bad Bobby ain’t for backing down, and so they fight.

Which draws a crowd, and as the fight goes on the crowd gets bigger- maybe thirty or forty bodies are clustered around the sweating pair, cheering (mostly) Gahn on. Even Hard Bonk spots the action from high up on his watch tower.




Gahn gets in the first blow, then the fight settles down to a lot of swatting and slashing- all ineffectual, that is until Sgt Markguth lands a couple of big hits, having already used his Action Surge- to no effect, he is forced to use his Inspiration Point. Gahn is heavily wounded, and not at all happy about it- the crowd have gone quiet.

At which point Gahn loudly declares “I know who you are… I saw you fight Cyanwrath!”, a few seconds later (after taking another hit from Markguth) the Dragonclaw- realising he’s close to unconsciousness, calls for the assembled Cultists to grab Sgt Markguth- the assembled watchers hesitate, unsure.

Just for info when the PCs entered the camp they all had to make a secret Charisma check (DC 5) to see if anyone recognised them from Greenest, Sgt Markguth had -4 on the check, he fought Cyanwrath. Pete (who plays Markguth) rolled a ‘2’, for an overall -2 on the check.

Several more of the assembled Cultists recognise Sgt Markguth, they draw weapons and close in. Markguth attempts to escape the closing circle of enemies, first off he batters Gahn in to unconsciousness, then he attempts to burst through the crowd- he fails and is forced to fight half-a-dozen scimitar wielding Cultists. He kills one of the miscreants but the other five manage to beat him in to unconsciousness with the flats of their blades.

Sgt Markguth is dragged away, captured.

So, three successes (Watt, Lux & Lummins), one dodgy (Hard Bonk) and one absolute failure (Sgt Markguth).

At this point I ask Pete (playing Sgt Markguth) to leave the room (but to take his dice and character sheet with him)- we’re going to be doing his stuff away from the table and away from the other players. I call for a break in play while we resolve the situation.

Markguth is dragged over to the prisoner’s compound, and a short while later his interrogation begins, the other players guess what’s going on but are totally unaware of the outcome below, in short they don’t know how much (if any) danger they are in.

Markguth’s interrogator is Dragonclaw Gahn, healed by a Cult Priest, and eager to reclaim a little lost pride- the Sgt however is not answering questions, even after a beating- then the torture begins, culminating in Gahn breaking the Sgt’s fingers and then cutting off two fingers from his right hand (Pete is really not happy about this). And yet still the Sgt says nothing (he keeps making Constitution Saves and Checks- mostly with ease).

Then Cyanwrath (the Half-Blue Dragon Cult leader) turns up, and it gets worse for Markguth- soon after he cracks, the Sgt tells his story, he states that he came to the camp on his own to join the Cult, although his real reason for doing so is to get close to Cyanwrath in order to kill him- he explains that having been humiliated in front of his wife & kids, and in front of his people- the townsfolk of Greenest, then he has nothing left to live for. He may as well die trying to kill Cyanwrath, or else join the Cult and forget his old way of life.

It’s a doozy of a story, and Markguth (Pete) plays it well- he has one chance at a Deception check (he’s +3, because of good roleplaying, he’s got no bonuses for the Skill) he rolls a 16.

Cyanwrath goes for it- he’ll fight Markguth again in the morning, this time however to the death, and before the assembled masses, if the Sgt wins then he can join the Cult, or else he can leave this place. Cyanwrath doesn’t care which, and will make the arrangements with his superiors prior to the fight, obviously Cyanwrath’s superiors will not allow the Sgt to leave the camp- so it’s join the Cult or die, but this fact is unspoken.

Meanwhile, back around the table, and with Pete still out of the room.

The last instruction issued by Lux, prior to the sudden appearance of Dragonclaw Pang, was to meet up by the entrance to the camp, so that’s where the remaining four adventurers head- eventually. At which point they discover, of course, that Sgt Markguth is missing, or else unaccounted for.

They go looking for him, after agreeing to meet back at the camp entrance/exit in another hour. Remarkably almost all of the PCs struggle- they find people to talk to, role-play their questions well, and then roll… a ‘4’, or something similar. Eventually Lummins learns of the sword practice gone wrong, and the Sgt’s arrest. Also that Markguth is at present being kept with the other prisoners but that the area is off limits atm, as he’s being interrogated by Cyanwrath et al.

Lummins informs his comrades of events and soon after the foursome head over to the prisoner’s compound, it’s crowded there- it seems word has got out about a ‘spy’ in the camp. The place is also very heavily guarded with Dragonclaws and Drakes aplenty, making sure that no-one gets too close to the new prisoner.

The adventurers spot Dragonclaw’s Pang, Barlow & Sek- Lummins, Watt & Lux head over to chat with the three ostensibly to find out what’s going on. The Dragonclaws are happy to discuss the situation- it seems there’s a big pow-wow going on in the prisoner’s tent. Even Rezmir is present (the PCs have heard of Rezmir but not as yet seen her), the players are not quite sure what to do, OOC there are two schools of thought- attack, and probably die trying (or get captured), or flee the camp now. As it turns out events take over- Rezmir (female Half-Black Dragon, the big boss) exits the tent looking like thunder, a few minutes later Frulam Mondath (Wearer of Purple, the camp commander) exits- also looking like thunder, then Cyanwrath sticks his head out of the tent and points at the PCs (they think) and then screams for Dragonclaw’s Pang, Barlow & Sek.

Phew! That was close, the three Dragonclaws hot foot it in to the Prisoner tent.

A minute or so later and Pang sticks his head out of the tent and calls for Watt, Lux & Lummins- the players are not sure what to do. Has Pete (playing Sgt Markguth) told the Cult about them?

It's make your mind-up time...

The PCs head in- inside the tent are ten prisoners, eight anonymous individuals (for now) and two very badly beaten fellows- Sgt Markguth and a skinny human who they correctly assume is the Monk they have come to rescue- Leosin Erlanthar.

Also in the tent is Dragonclaw’s Gahn, Pang, Barlow & Sek, a bunch of nasty Cultists toting various torture devices and Cyanwrath.

“These three?” Cyanwrath asks Pang, who nods to confirm, and the players don’t know whether to start the fight now or else wait and see.

Wait and see wins the day.

Cyanwrath finally addresses Lux, Lummins and Watt, he tells them that he will be fighting Sgt Markguth in the morning, and that it is vitally important that the prisoners (and Markguth in particular) be guarded until then, as they have distinguished themselves recently then Cyanwrath is trusting Lux, Lummins and Watt with guard duty.

The players are grinning like chimps, Lux fawns over Cyanwrath a little, which the Half-Blue Dragon leader doesn’t mind at all.

However also on guard duty is Dragonclaw Gahn, for the Dragonclaw it’s a punishment- for the PCs it’s a chance to get promoted.

And so, it comes to pass that three of the PCs (Lux, Lummins & Watt) along with a very angry (still) Dragonclaw Gahn are put in charge of guarding the prisoners.

All the PCs need now is a plan to get out of the camp with the prisoners… at which point I tried to get the players to end the session, but they weren’t having it, and so, we go on...

Lummins manages to cast Cure Wounds on both the Sgt and Leosin, whilst pretending to strike them and spit in their faces (with a wink for each). Later when Gahn is being distracted by Lux, Watt gets the full story from Sgt Markguth, who is only pretending to drift in and out of consciousness. 

There’s a little more role-play, mostly keeping Dragonclaw Gahn from cutting “that bastard’s face off”, that bastard being Sgt Markguth. The PCs also receive two visitors- the first is Hard Bonk who brings food for the guards, and also has a sneaky chat with Leosin- the Monks are equally pleased to see each other.

The second visit is by Dragonclaw Pang to make sure things are all good and that Lux, Lummins and Watt are okay, he even brings them a Guard Drake to help with protecting the prisoners. The PCs role-play their way through the visit, all three PCs attempt to befriend the Guard Drake, alas the creature is having none of it, it’s ferocious (highest Animal Handling check is an adjusted ‘7’).

A little later the PCs come up with a plan- it goes a little like this.

At 2 AM Hard Bonk heads back to the tent- Lux, Lummins and Watt hang back and allow Dragonclaw Gahn (who is still fairly furious) deal with the intrusion- at which point Watt and Lux stab the Dragonclaw in the back- he’s dead before he hits the deck. However, the Guard Drake goes berserk, at least for a second, Hard Bonk (next in Initiative) steps over and rolls a ‘20’ on his Animal Handling, seconds later Gerty (the Guard Drake) is slobbering over the Half-Orc Monk’s face. 

Hard Bonk convinces his master, Leosin, that he’s being rescued- Leosin is initially disinclined to go. Sgt Markguth helps out by volunteering to punch Leosin out (actually the Sgt is in no fit state- broken hands, and missing fingers remember).

Next up Lux heads out and rounds up half-a-dozen Kobolds (Intimidate ‘20’), the group recover their meat wagon and head back to the prisoner’s tent. Lummins (with help from the Kobolds) locates a bunch of empty barrels and crates (remember he was in charge of unloading the treasure in to the Nursery earlier), while Watt writes an official looking document from Dragonclaw Pang ordering them to go and pick up supplies- hard tack and the like. Watt served as Pang’s messenger boy remember, the falsified document looks authentic.

Soon after the prisoners are finally cut free and packed in to crates and barrels and hefted on to the cart, Dragonclaw Gahn (RIP) is tied to the post which Sgt Markguth formerly inhabited. The Kobolds guard the cart/tent while the guys get the above done.

Lux, Lummins, Watt & Hard Bonk (with Gerty the Guard Drake) and their sextet of Kobold helpers head for the exit, Lux shows the Cultist Guards their orders and also spreads a little cheer with the booze and food she picked up back in Greenest. The Cultist Guards wish them well.

Off they go, travelling in style by cart- the camp doesn’t discover the prisoners are gone until around dawn, at which point the PCs are halfway back to Greenest- having already slaughtered the Kobolds.




Just for info the Kobolds are ordered to stand in formation, to attention, at which point Watt hits them with a Thunderwave killing three in an instant and wounding the others, Hard Bonk goes chop-socky crazy and takes another two out while the last- fleeing for his life, but not getting far, is Eldritch Blasted by Lux.

There is much joy in the ranks.

That was maybe six and half hours of play.

This session turned out to be one of the player’s favourites- when they tell stories of their adventures in the Hoard of the Dragon Queen, 99% of the time they start here. They kinda loved it- being put on the spot and having to repeatedly role-play their way out of trouble, it definitely brought out the best in all of them.

Better than combat was how several of them described it afterward.

There’s more, but next time- also they (or rather Hard Bonk) has a pet Guard Drake, we’ll see how long that lasts.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #22 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #8 Cyanwrath!

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 2
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 2
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 2
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 2
&
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 2

Secondary PCs
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 2
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Dwarf Fighter Lvl 2
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 2*

Note, this is session #22 of our game but only session #8 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

So, the Brothers of the First Light (& Hard Bonk (Half-Orc Monk)) head back to Greenest, en route (and after slaughtering the Kobolds) they get the former Cult prisoners out of their barrels and crates et al. There follows a comprehensive Q&A session- they find out where each of the rescued folk come from- nearby villages which have all been attacked by the Cult. They also discover any more info they know about the Cultists, and their camp. Most forthcoming, and very well informed, is Leosin Erlanthar- Hard Bonk’s former master.

Which is a pain in the backside for me because I had prepared the Players a written test in lieu of their interview with Governor Nighthill, back in Greenest, but they kinda just make me tell them all of the answers. So, no test.

Oh, and Hard Bonk releases Gerty the Drake, it seems all of the other players think it would be mighty cool to have a Guard Drake as a pet- Rob’s not keen at all.

So, back to Greenest and an interview with Nighthill, the players answer all the Governor’s questions- after hearty thanks comes payment, and all of the PCs are Level 3 now- cue mass Level up.

Meantime, Sgt Markguth (Human Fighter)- now missing two fingers on his right hand spends every hour he can getting to grips with his sword, and his new fighting style, and seeing his family of course. Cyanwrath, however- he swears (repeatedly) is going to die at his hands.

The PCs get a day’s rest- they are after all, effectively, now unemployed. Then Leosin Erlanthar comes around with Hard Bonk and offers them 150gp each to head back to Camp Dragonclaw and find out yet more info-

“After all you’ve done already for me personally and for the people of Greenest, I hate to ask anything more from you. But the need is great, and I dare to hope that you can aid me one time more. I need you to return to the cultists’ camp. You know your way around it now. If the cultists are preparing to conduct another raid, or a large body of them marches away, or if anything substantial is carried into or out of that cave, I need to know. If you have a chance to get into the camp and look around again, that would be the ideal way to spot anything that's changed. “

“I don’t recommend letting yourselves get captured,” Leosin adds with a wry smile.

The Brothers of the First Light are up for the task according to Lux (Human Warlock), although this time they’re taking Hotlips Houlihan (Halfling Rogue) with them in place of Hard Bonk, mainly because it’s Sandy’s turn to play two PCs at the same time, and she’s been dying to give the Rogue another run out.

The Brothers agree to meet Leosin in the city of Elturel after they have completed their new mission, the Monk is also keen to introduce them to a friend of his- Ontharr Frume, a Dwarven Paladin of Torm who shares his concerns regarding the Dragon Cultists.

And so…

*Episode 3: Dragon Hatchery.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 3
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 3
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 3
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 3
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 3*

The PCs stock up and head out again, to Camp Dragonclaw.

And… the camp is gone- broken up, burnt out (or at least the Kobold tents are), there are just two of the Hunters hanging around, the Brothers (dressed as wannabe Cultists of course) wander over for a chat. The Hunters are semi-surly until they spot Lux and quickly figure that they are talking to the guys that ‘bust’ out of camp previously.

Their attitude changes dramatically, they’re very cautious- in the end Lux and Watt (Human Bard) convince them to tell what they know, which is- there was lots of drama after the PCs left camp with Leosin and the Sgt. It was kinda crazy for a while, with the ‘high-ups’ mostly running around shouting at people. The same afternoon the camp started to break up, and by early evening 90% of the folk had left- heading off in small groups mostly, and in different directions.

Which just leaves? Watt and Lux ask.

A bunch of Kobolds and Cultists, guarding some of the ‘high-ups’ (probably Frulam Mondath and Cyanwrath, after further questioning)- and whatever else is in the ‘Nursery’. The Hunters turn to point at the cave at the rear of the camp.

Lux thanks the pair, distributes a few treats (booze) and then tells them to bugger off or else she and her colleagues are going to arrest them, or kill them- the Hunters skedaddle fast.

And so…

The Brothers of the First Light head in, skirting around the right-hand side of the valley area, passing the empty prisoner’s tent, and all the way around to the cave entrance- they sneak up on it.

And spot a lone Dragonclaw within.




Only there’s another Dragonclaw that has not been spotted.

Lux issues her whispered orders- take the bastard down!

Lux (played by Sandy) hits the fellow with an Eldritch Blast and then Hotlips (played by Sandy) assassinates the poor bugger with a crossbow bolt through the throat (and 34 damage on a Crit), Sandy is a giggling like a loon- she likes Rogues and loves the Sandy show.

At which point Sgt Bobby, running forward- spots the second Dragonclaw, unfortunately for my bad guy the PCs get to act again in Initiative (after the surprise round) and seconds later the fellow is surrounded. Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) orders the Dragonclaw to surrender, and then rolls a ‘20’ on his Intimidation check.

The guy is quickly frogmarched out of the cave and in to the nearest serviceable tent, and there he is interrogated, the Brothers learn (thanks mostly to Watt & Lux, as usual) that Cyanwrath and Frulam Mondath are in the cave with a bunch more guards, and that they are guarding a clutch of Dragon eggs, then the Cultist clams up. The fellow is tied up (and down) and dumped (hidden) in the tent.

The Brothers head back in to the cavern, cautiously- they’re looking for a concealed door, or so Lux believes- it’s Sgt Markguth (of all people) who finds it.

Hotlips is sent sneaking in and discovers a snoring Cultist guard clutching a little treasure in an otherwise empty chamber, the Halfling Rogue pockets the treasure for herself and then knocks the bad guy unconscious.

Alas while Hotlips has been looting her comrades decide to do a little sneaking of their own- they’re less successful, Watt trips over his feet (‘1’) and almost falls in to a barracks room rammed with Cultists (actually eight Cultists and trio of Guards).




The chamber comes alive, with several of the bad guys calling out and heading down a passage to the east, worse still a heavily armoured fellow blocks the passage in to the barracks chamber- Lux, Hotlips & Sgt Bobby all attempt to get past the guy, alas they all fail to shift the Cultist (actually a Guard).

Watt fixes the issue by firing a Shatter spell in to the centre of the chamber- killing five of the room’s inhabitants in the blast, including the Guard blocking the entrance.

“After you.” The Bard grins and directs Sgt Bobby in to action.

The good Sgt, also grinning, dashes in to melee with the three remaining Cultists who are now backing up to block the passage to the east.

Lux hits one with an Eldritch Blast, then Hotlips suddenly appears out of the shadows and stabs the fellow dead. Sgt Bobby cuts down another and then with an Action Surge decapitates the last (‘20’).

The Brothers are still grinning like loons (or at least the Players were- they’re liking how tough they are at 3rd Level), they rush in to the eastern passage.

There’s a Cultist at the end of the passage, watching the way, Watt shoots an arrow through the guy’s black heart, another Cultist appears at the exit of the passage and slashes at Lummins who is now (somehow) leading the Brother’s charge. The ineffectual pair swat furiously at each other but fail to connect, seconds later Hotlips fires a crossbow bolt in to the Cultist’s gut and kills him.

Watt is the first to emerge in to the next chamber, a bedroom-cum-study for a high-ranking individual, namely Frulam Mondath. Mondath Commands Watt to “DROP!” but the Bard ignores the request, and instead yells to his colleagues to catch up.

There are two more Cultists (actually Guards) between Frulam and Watt.

The rest of the Brothers et al begin to arrive, as Frulam takes emergency measures- she throws a rug aside and climbs down in to a formerly concealed hole, an escape route?

Lux hits one of the Guards with an Eldritch Blast, Sgt Bobby closes in and kills the foul fellow, then charges again and gets in to the last Guard’s face.




Meantime Watt and Lummins circle the action, the Bard shoots Mondath, while the Priest of Lathander follows up with a Guiding Bolt (after spending an Inspiration Point for a miss)- the Cult leader is bloodied in an instant, however she descends to the cavern below- leaping down the last ten feet. She’s off and running, and screaming for help.

Lux hits the last Guard with an Eldritch Blast and then screams at the fellow to surrender- it works, the bad guy is on 2 HP and surrounded by the bodies of his broken colleagues, the Dragon Cultist drops his weapon and kneels, head bowed down- awaiting the inevitable.

Ten seconds later he looks up and he’s all alone…

Hotlips scrambles down the hole- after Mondath, the Halfling Rogue half-falls, tumbles and gets in position to spin a dagger out and in to the fleeing Mondath’s back.

Seconds later Sgt Bobby, Watt & Lummins also come scurrying down the ladder, tripping over each other in pursuit of the screaming Cult leader.

Mondath bursts in to a much larger cavern chamber, the walls of this cave are covered in intricate carvings lit by shadowy tallow lamps- the motif is Dragons in all of their glory (especially Black Dragons). Standing in the centre of the chamber is Cyanwrath (Half-Blue Dragon), and three thick-set Cult goons (Berserkers). The Half-Blue Dragon nods and one of the goons pads forward greataxe in hand.

Mondath doesn’t stop running until she’s hidden out of sight, then she spams the Cure Wounds button.

Back in the chamber above the surrendered Cultist hears a noise behind him, he turns- just in time to be smashed in the face by Lux’s Eldritch Blast.

At which point Sandy (playing Lux here, and previously Myrium the Blessed in Lost Mine of Phandelver- she had a thing about being ‘good’) grins at her fellow Players- “It feels good being bad!”

Back down below Hotlips backs up when she spots the Berserker approaching, she awaits the arrival of Big Bad Sgt Bobby- the two combatants go to it. Sgt Bobby stops the flat of the Berserker’s greataxe with his face, and dazed swings wildly.

At which point Hotlips appears out of the shadows behind the Berserker and sinks both of her blades in to the brute- with a Crit on the Sneak Attack for a total of 39 damage for both hits. The Berserker doesn’t even register pain (not even bloodied).

The Brothers renew their efforts, Watt is inside the brute’s head with his Dissonant Whispers, Lummins Blesses his companions and then conjures his Spiritual Weapon.

Sgt Bobby Crits the Berserker, seconds later Hotlips follows up with a rapier and dagger combo (the latter another Crit) and the Cultist goon is spent.

There was consternation in the ranks when the Berserker kept being still alive after the PCs kept hitting him, a collective "how much damage is this guy soaking up?" was beginning to register. 

The Brothers move forward, Lux catching up at last, over the Berserker’s broken body and in to the chamber proper… Cyanwrath- and two more Berserkers await them (the guys are not happy- this is going to be nasty), and for the observant (Lummins & Hotlips) there’s Mondath hiding just around the corner.




The PCs and Cyanwrath chat a while- as the DM attempts to run down Lummins’ Spiritual Weapon and Bless spells. Eventually- when the PCs figure out what I’m doing, Cyanwrath challenges Sgt Bobby to a fight- one-on-one, just Cyanwrath and the Sgt- winner takes all, complete surrender if the Sgt wins.

At which point Mondath objects, however the offer is swiftly rejected, Sgt Bobby (Pete) simply states- “Not likely, you’re way too good for me…”, and after the smile, “but against us… CHARGE!”

And I get Initiative with Cyanwrath, the Half-Blue Dragon meets Sgt Bobby’s attack with a… Miss, and a… Miss. Damn! Action Surge… and… a MISS!

Hotlips appears and stabs Cyanwrath in the leg, Lummins’ Spiritual Weapon also connects with the Half-Dragon, then the Priest of Lathander grabs out his holy symbol and bathes the chamber in his Lord’s blessed light- Radiance of the Dawn. However, Lummins’ superpower is more of a damp squib, to begin with only one bad guy fails his save, and then the damage is rather underwhelming.

One of the Berserkers smashes Lummins, his Warding Flare fails to save him, the Bless spell instantly expires and the Priest is left bleeding badly.

Watt fires off a Thunderwave, catching Cyanwrath and one of the Berserkers.

Mondath, in the background, helps out with a Mass Healing Word for his Cult comrades.

Lux attempts to Blind Cyanwrath but the Warlock’s magic is not strong enough, the Half-Blue Dragon yawns and sends forth his Lightning Breath- Hotlips is hurt, Sgt Bobby is almost broken.

Lummins recovers quickly- he fires a Healing Word in to Sgt Bobby, and then thumps Cyanwrath again with his Spiritual Weapon, the Priest however pays the price as the Berserker facing him smashes him again (down to 5 hit points).

Watt unleashes another Shatter spell (then rolls 7+7+8 for damage, the bastard)- Cyanwrath falls, while one of the Berserkers is also caught in the blast.

“Hold them!” Frulam Mondath screams at the two staggering goons- and then runs.

The Berserkers are less certain, weapons up but edging back towards the exit.

Lux hits one with her trademark Eldritch Blast. Truth be told Sandy is struggling with her selection of Warlock spells, they all seem very hit or miss- her words. Point of fact I’m not sure that Sandy has actually hit a creature (ever) with an offensive spell other than Eldritch Blast.

Hotlips stabs a Berserker.

Lummins hits the other with his Spiritual Weapon, and then for good measure Crits it with his Mace- it’s not enough, the Berserker smashes the Priest of Lathander down with a Crit of his own (for 22 damage).

The second Berserker, now very badly wounded, attempts to flee- no chance, Sgt Bobby cuts him down.

Just one Berserker left, also badly wounded, and still backing up- the Brothers try to persuade the guy to surrender.

Watt gets to Lummins with a Cure Wounds, and the Priest opens his eyes, just in time to see the last of the action.

Sgt Bobby slashes the Berserker, and then gets his Second Wind, Lux fires an Eldritch Blast in to the goon (with a Crit), while Hotlips finds flesh with both of her blades- and still the Berserker stands, and Rages (all of the Berserkers are using Relentless Attack all of the time- hence lots of Crits against them) slashing at anyone that comes close to it.

That is until Hotlips strikes again, as does Lummins- now back on his feet, who is at present trying his hand at being a melee combatant- the last enemy falls.

The fight, at last, is over- it was glorious, a rolling maul- three combat encounters rolled in to one.

It’s at this point however the Players discover two things- one, Cyanwrath is only unconscious- sweet joy abounds, and two, by the sound of the screams and shouts coming from down the north-west passage more enemies are coming. Kobolds, by the sound of things- lots of them.

Hotlips is sent to check, the Halfling reports back- “Kobolds. Lots of ‘em. Some of ‘em flying!”




This news is less joyfully received, the Brothers swig down Healing Potions- very quickly, and retreat a little to get themselves better situated. But that’s for next time…

The first sustained combat of this campaign- the fights in Episode 1 (Greenest) were much shorter, although no less brutal in places. It took us over 90 minutes to play out this last combat, but that included quite a lot of missing, in places, and also plenty of chatter, asides and mouth’s stuffed with Pizza at inopportune moments. The Players however were loath to do the wrong thing, and so sometimes took their time. I have to keep reminding myself that two of the players (Sandy & Jackie) have only played 22 sessions of D&D (or any other RPG) ever, only six months’ experience. That’s not to say their bad at it- far from it, they’re just a little more cautious, and whisper it… thoughtful.

Anyway, more next time, and we’re still loving it.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #23 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #9 Fight or Flight?

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 3
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 3
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 3
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 3
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 3*

Note, this is session #23 of our game but only session #9 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.




Cyanwrath is only unconscious, and there are Kobold noises (aplenty) coming from the northern passage. The injured PCs swig down Potions of Healing as another wave of enemies comes rushing.

Hotlips (Halfling Rogue) screams a warning and then shoots the first Kobold in to the chamber dead, she backs up a way and slinks in to the shadows.

Three Urds (flying Kobolds) swoop in, the trio are carrying rocks, following on are another half-a-dozen Kobolds- Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter) cuts one down. The oddity being that other than Hotlips that’s the only hit in the entire Combat Turn (that’s right- 14 combatants, 14 attacks & two hits).

Hotlips shoots an Urd down, then once again slinks back in to the shadows.

More Urds swoop in to the chamber, more rocks rain down (Encounter = 6 Urds & 6 Kobolds) and Sgt Bobby is the target of most of the missiles, he’s hit repeatedly and suffering (down to 6 hit points).

One of the Urds is spectacularly off target- it smashes the skull of one of its earthbound brothers.

Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) takes out another Urd with a pair of Scorching Rays, another is slashed by Sgt Bobby when it swoops down to stab at the Fighter, but only wounded.

Watt’s (Human Bard) Thunderwave is less thunder, more rumble (he rolls snake-eyes for damage 1 + 1, and all but one of the Kobolds make their save). To highlight his failure an Urd swoops down and stabs the Bard in the back.

That was Watt’s last spell.

Hotlips suddenly appears, shoots the offending Urd out of the air, and then disappears back in to the shadows.

Yet another Urd swoops down and stabs Watt- the Bard is now heavily wounded, and a second later he’s cut again by a Kobold (and down to 5 hit points).

Meantime Sgt Bobby is likewise stabbed by an Urd, the Sgt stumbles, sags and then falls- he’s out cold.

Lux (Human Warlock) Eldritch Blasts an Urd dead- it’s the first time she has hit in five rounds of combat.

Lummins gets to Sgt Bobby with a Cure Wounds, and now he too is out of spells.

Sgt Bobby staggers back to his feet and cuts down a Kobold- there’s only two of the little buggers left and one more pesky Urd.

One of the Kobold stabs Watt (with a Crit), and now the Bard is down and dying, his first Death Save is a ‘1’, and he’s at death’s door- one more failure and he’s done for.

Hotlips shoots and kills the last Urd, and then rushes over and feeds Watt a Potion of Healing (with a little help from an Inspiration Point).

The last two Kobolds are in retreat, Sgt Bobby is still menacing them- he gets stabbed again when he gets too close (he’s down to 2 hit points).

Lummins hits a Kobold with his Sacred Flame- dead, the last Kobold left attempts to flee but Sgt Bobby cuts it down.

The fight is over- none of the PCs have any spells left, or any other helpful powers for that matter- between them just a few (maybe three) Potions of Healing, which are distributed to the very badly wounded. The order to retreat doesn’t need to be given, Cyanwrath (after being tied up- and punched in the face once or twice by Sgt Bobby) is dragged back to the entrance cave.

The Players are really not sure what to do for the best, after using up the Potions they’re all on or around half hit points, except for Lux who has not taken a single hit yet- yep, you read that right, she’s always in the rear with the gear. 

The Players don’t want to retreat out of the cave because that would mean giving whoever’s still within the Nursery (Frulam Mondath for one) the opportunity to get out, although there could be another exit.

By the same token the guys have no idea what other enemies are within the cavern complex.

They’re certain (looking at the DMs face) they’re not going to get the hour they need to take a Short Rest.

Hotlips is sent to scout, oh bugger, the Halfling spots Mondath and her friends coming, more Kobolds (including another Urd) and at least two Guard Drakes.

It’s decision time- fight or flight!

Or chat…




Lux calls out, “Wait!”, and remarkably Mondath agrees to parley, figuring that she’s no martial expert- she has four Kobolds (including one Urd) and three (barely trained) Guard Drakes at her disposal, and that’s all she’s got. She has seen with her own eyes the Brothers take down Cyanwrath and three of his Berserkers, and a dozen other Kobolds. She figures it's time to talk.

And so, we go back and forth for a while (about twenty minutes or so around the table)- the essence of it is that Lux (with others chipping in) wants Mondath to surrender- nowhere to go, a chance to buy her life etc. Mondath however wants the Brothers to retreat, at which point she will lead her troops out, and then flee the area.

Which means, as Lux (Sandy) says- “there’s no other way out of the caves, they have to come through us”.

As I said, the chatter goes back and forth- some good rolls, some just average- for both parties, the Players however are winning the war of the words (they’re making more good rolls because there are more of them, and they’re Aiding Other repeatedly), and so (your kindly DM) states that it’s all down to one contested roll- any Social Skill Check.

Lux rolls for the Brothers, she rolls a ‘20’, and I roll for Mondath (who else would it be), I roll a ‘1’.

Mondath surrenders- and the PCs are amazed, that was a big-time bluff. Lux and her silver tongue, and her weighted dice (kidding, don’t hurt me Sandy).

The Kobolds and Drakes, after a long chat with the former about what lies ahead within the cavern (answer, not much- but the PCs are still reluctant to believe them), are let go- Mondath however is hogtied and bagged, she’s captured.

The Brothers want to interrogate their prisoners, but they also want to (need to) take a Short Rest. They retire to the Guard’s chamber, clear away the bodies and then set watchers- they just need an hour.

And an hour is what they get- Hit Dice are spent, and Watt strikes up his Song of Rest, at the end of which only the Bard is still injured.

After the rest Lummins, Lux & Watt take it in turns to interrogate Cyanwrath, and then Mondath, while Hotlips and Sgt Bobby stand guard.

Watt & Lux are a nightmare when they’re working in conjunction, and their dice are hot- the trio make six Skill Checks over the course of the next quarter of an hour, five of them (adjusted) are 18+, and so the results in-

Cyanwrath gives up bits of info about what else lies within the caves, he also let’s slip that “the treasure is heading north”- when pressed he clams up, or else the Half-Dragon has reached the end of his knowledge.

Mondath tells all, she sings like a canary- and by the end of the conversation is full-on terrified of Lux- “there was lots of treasure- a vast horde fit for the Dragon Queen of Destruction. It’s all heading north- Rezmir is in charge of arranging a caravan”. She doesn’t know the final destination of the horde- “…only north. They’ll be setting off from Baldur’s Gate in about a month from now.”

Meanwhile, while the chatty PCs have been having fun, back out in the main passage a quartet of Kobolds, swinging buckets (filled with their favourite mushrooms) and yapping happy tunes (the PCs cleared the bodies away earlier so there’s nothing to see) come strolling along, oblivious.




Hotlips panics (a little) and shoots the first Kobold dead.

Then after figuring what she has done, and seeing how far her colleagues are away from her, she starts shouting very loudly.

Sgt Bobby has to spend his Action Surge in a headlong charge to get to the action, he arrives just in time to cut another Kobold down. 

The two surprised Kobolds left standing have different (but the same) ideas at the same time- one runs further in to the cave- screaming, the other runs out of the cave- also screaming.

Hotlips races after the first and after a short chase manages to sink a crossbow bolt in to the fleeing varmint, remarkably Sgt Bobby repeats the feat- only with a dagger at long range. Both dead.

Hurrah! Followed by a stern telling off for Hotlips- let whatever it is that’s passing- pass, only tell us what it was that went past, and above all- Stay Hidden! Phew, that was close.

The PCs are terrified that there are more bad guys close by, even after interrogating the other bad guys- they have trust issues (the Players, that is).

In truth there are only four more active-ish members of the Cult left within the Nursery- four Kobolds to be exact, there are a few more ‘neutral’ monsters still within the caves, but in reality, the place is pretty-much empty.

Only the Players don’t know this, they still think the place is fraught with danger.

The PCs spend another hour or more doing more clearing up- moving bodies around (hiding them), and then cleaning up, and perfecting their best Cult Guard/Initiate look. They, of course, also place sentries- and draw up a watch rota- who doesn’t like a spreadsheet.

As I say they’re scared, although unwilling to give up their position, they’re going to attempt an Extended Rest, they’re still after all out of spells et al.

As stated earlier, there’s nothing much left in the caverns, and there’s just no point in having another Kobold patrol come calling. The PCs get their much-needed Extended Rest.

Cyanwrath & Mondath are tied up (some more), gagged, double-bagged etc. and with a little help from Hotlips’ picks they’re locked in the former treasure room.

Time to explore the bits of the cavern the Brothers have previously been and seen, to search for treasure and more clues- the PCs find some nice scabbards (all Dragon themed) which become useful additions to their disguises. In Frulam Mondath’s chamber they discover her notes- which confirm what they already know, also a set of Wearer of Purple regalia (which Lux, naturally, takes a fancy too) and a key.

Then on in to the Dragon Shrine in which they fought Cyanwrath and his Berserkers- the Brothers have a good long look at the central Dragon carving- “Tiamat will be re-born from a volcano”, is the final summary of the action depicted.

Which is obviously remarkably accurate, but also fairly obvious.

Hotlips meantime finds a fancy chest, and she has a key, it fits and within is (lots of) treasure.

Still no new enemies encountered so far, Phew!

The Brothers head up into what they know is the Dragon Hatchery.

In which four bored Kobolds have been waiting for them, they’ve seen the bodies Cyanwrath's Berserkers, and have been hiding in the Hatchery keeping their fingers-crossed and hoping that the PCs would just go away.

Alas, it’s not to be.

Hotlips sneaks in to the chamber, to the south a shadowy depression with a set of rickety barred stairs leading down in to the lower area. A natural cavern below, with stalactites and stalagmites. The Halfling Rogue thinks she can see a Guard Drake down there. The place is safe Hotlips tells her colleagues- come on in.




Thirty seconds later, with the Brothers all peering down in to the depression, the Kobolds unleash their missile attacks- Watt & Sgt Bobby are both caught in the double blast of Fire Bombs, then the Sgt is hit by a Glue Bomb and Restrained.

There is much cursing, most of it directed at Hotlips.

Sgt Bobby breaks free, and in a screaming (all very naughty words) charge (Action Surge as usual) he flings himself in to the midst of the Kobolds and cuts one dead.

Lummins canters up to the second depression, in which the three remaining Kobolds cower, and sprays the trio with his Burning Hands- all dead.

One of the Guard Drakes in the original depression rushes out in to the open and starts growling and roaring…

Watt shoots it.

It yelps and flees.

At which point four lash-like tentacles whip out from what was previously an inanimate stalagmite and fail to lasso anyone… my dice hate me (that was four attacks with Advantage- four misses, honestly- what can you do).

The formerly inanimate stalagmite now looks like a terrifying snarling rock monster.

There’s a WTF moment, and then Pete & Rob explain (briefly) what a Roper is, and why running away is probably the best option.

And so, having explained to Sandy and Jackie how nasty a Roper is the Players, of course, attempt to fight it.

Lux however has got an idea, “fire and retreat to the back wall”, she calls out- she figures (correctly) that because of the slope the Roper cannot see the PCs if they retreat, and so the PCs fling spells and missiles, and then scarper back- they all have better Initiative than the Roper (on ‘6’).

Sgt Bobby and Lux miss the target (the later with a Ray of Sickness- she’s still not hit with anything other than an Eldritch Blast). Lummins fires off his Radiance of the Dawn- the snarling Roper is not at all happy, the already injured Guard Drake is also caught in the radiant burst of holy light. Watt’s Shatter spell leaves both Guard Drakes bloodied, while the Roper is also caught in the blast. Last up- Hotlips shoots a crossbow bolt in to the Elemental (and then rolls max damage- 11), the Halfling Rogue scurries back in to hiding.

The Roper is enraged- oh dear, it’s coming, the Brothers can’t see the Elemental brute but they can hear it (very slowly) climbing out of the depression.

I double move the stony-bastard, who has so far lost 27 hit points, almost to the top of the slope- it’s just coming in to view.

Fight or flight? For the second time of asking.

The Players are still not backing down.

Sgt Bobby races forward and attacks- no chance, his blade clangs off the Roper, Lux’s Eldritch Blast misses the target, Lummins starts up his Bless spell and then conjures his Spiritual Weapon (and another miss).

Watt rushes forward and unleashes a Thunderwave, the Roper scrabbles at the dirt but is pushed back down the slope, the damage to the Elemental is minimal, but it will have to climb part the way up again.

It does so- with ease, and then unleashes its whip like lassoing tendril attacks- and I miss three out of four attacks, but not the last one- Watt is snared (Grappled & Restrained), and then Reeled in to the Roper’s maw and ripped almost to shreds.

Watt stops screaming and starts dying- a Crit from the Roper for 37 damage and the Bard is unconscious.

The Roper roars, “Kneel before mighty King Urp and beg his forgiveness, or I will feast upon this puny morsel!”

Lux is quick to order her colleagues to obey, although the other PCs were already halfway down to their knees.

Lummins, clever fellow- without being seen casting, fires a Healing Word in to Watt and saves the Bard, at least for a little while longer.

And so, the inevitable chat, although it’s a one-sided affair- King Urp has demands, there’s no negotiation.

Urp wants food- at least ten jelly-meat sacks (he means corpses), and he wants treasure- coins by preference, a fine levied for having the audacity to try attacking him- although gemstones taste nice too. King Urp is keeping hold of Watt until the guys return with a feast of flesh and treasure fit for an Elemental King.

And so… the four remaining Brothers head back to where they stashed the bodies of the dead Cultists, ferry them back to the pit and throw them in. Next up they hand over all the treasures they gathered from Frulam Mondath’s locked chest- in total 1800gp of stuff.

While they’re completing the above operation, they’re also taking the time to get a good look down in to the Roper’s pit, they’re fairly certain there are at least two dragon eggs down there.

And so, after 5-10 minutes of fawning before King Urp, Lux starts bargaining, “would it please mighty King Urp to sell the Dragon eggs below?”

Urp has further demands, although in truth they’re very (very) similar to his previous demands- he wants more coins and gemstones, and more jelly-meat sacks- and if the PCs want to come down in to his lair then they’ll need to find him a new place to live, with better access to jelly-meat sacks and treasure.

After a brief chat the Players go for the deal, heading off briefly- with Watt having been released (and healed some more), they pool their resources off screen (although not all of them contribute everything to the pot). Then return ten minutes later with the new collective treasure- more gold and silver and a few gems and jewels alike- it’s enough, although no amount of bargaining can relax King Urp’s other demands- more jelly-meat sacks, and a new lair.

Sgt Bobby is all for attempting to destroy the eggs from up on the ledge, but his colleagues are dead against it for two reasons- a) Urp will attack again and probably kill and then eat them all, and b) there could be more eggs down there that they cannot see from here.

In truth a) is reason enough, Sgt Bobby (Pete) is very brave, some would say foolhardy.

That however is the end of the session, more next time- I know I’ve said it before but it was glorious, I’m loving the Nursery action.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #24a Hoard of the Dragon Queen #10a House Hunting for King Urp.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 3
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 3
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 3
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 3
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 3*

Note, this is session #24 of our game but only session #10 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

Actually this is #10a, there was a lot got done in this session, and via e-mail before and after.

The Brothers et al have found the Dragon eggs in the Nursery, they were in the Dragon Hatchery- go figure. Alas the eggs are being guarded (sorta) by a Roper, King Urp- Urp is terrifying, they’ve looked up the 5e Roper between sessions (the bastards), even Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter) is now against attempting to fight the tough bugger.

In order to appease King Urp the PCs have to provide the Roper with more jelly-meat sacks (corpses will do), and a new lair. So, easy…

The PCs take a short rest to chat and figure out what comes next, their best idea is to go on and see what else they can find further in to the Nursery, remember for some reason they still think there are more bad guys (specifically Cultists) in the cavern complex. There isn’t but… shhhh!

And so, the Brothers follow the northern passage- from which the Kobolds emerged much earlier, and in to a rough (Kobold?) barracks- there’s a little treasure here (mostly piles of copper coins), nothing significant. Then a set of stairs up, which are trapped- Hotlips (Halfling Rogue) discovers this the hard way. Luckily as she’s sneaking ahead she’s the only one caught in the trap and manages to dodge most of the hurt. The stairs emerge in to another Nursery-style chamber, complete with lower section reachable by barred stairs- it looks to be empty.

However, Hotlips spots activity elsewhere- to the south east (active Perception roll- ‘20’), there are some hefty-looking humanoids moving about, she sneaks back to get her friends.




A minute or so later and hugging the southern wall of the chamber the PCs are watching a group of Troglodytes (identified by Watt (Human Bard)) who are ferrying about a bunch of jelly-meat sacks, actually animal carcases supplied by the camp Hunters and stored in the Meat Locker- food for the Drakes et al. The Trogs are slinging the butchered animals down in to another depression to the north.

Problem solved!

The Brothers attempt to kill the Trogs.

However, before they do that Hotlips spots a furrow dug in to the cavern floor, and then covered over. The Halfling Rogue is not sure why- a trip hazard? Maybe. She makes her colleagues aware, the trap (such as it is) can just be stepped over- she thinks.

Then the attack- swift and brutal.

Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) hits the nearest Trog with a Sacred Flame, Hotlips fires a crossbow bolt in to its chest (after a Lucky ‘1’ reroll) it dies.

Lux (Human Warlock) hits the next Trog with her patented Eldritch Blast, Watt finishes it off with an arrow to the abdomen- two down.

Sgt Bobby leaps (actually steps over) the trap and charges in to the third Trog- just coming up the stairs ahead, he slashes it- Lummins hits it with another Sacred Flame- remarkably it lives, Sgt Bobby is clawed but Lux fires another Eldritch Blast in to the beast, and now it’s dead.

The last Trog emerges from the lower chamber, charging up the stairs straight at Sgt Bobby, it stops short of its target, briefly registers surprise, and then drops dead- with another of Hotlips’ crossbow bolts embedded in its gut.

The fight is over… although.

Suddenly the cavern chamber before the PCs is a swirling mass of Bats, disturbed by the fighting, several of the adventurers are engulfed by the blinding Bat Swarm, an inconvenience until the PCs realise that in the midst of the Bats are a bunch of Stirges (10 of them).




Two of the blood-suckers get their proboscis stuck in to Lummins, before the Priest even realises what’s going on, he feels wobbly (down to 6 HP after blood-loss). Hotlips suffers also. Lummins pulls out the big gun- Radiance of the Dawn, a sudden burst of blinding holy light- all but one of the Stirges are killed in an instant, the Bat Swarm is likewise decimated. The few winged creatures left alive flee the scene.

The Brothers nose around the area (after Watt heals Lummins a bit) and head down the stairs in to the Meat Locker containing animal carcases brought in by the Camp Hunters. Hotlips briefly gets snagged on the trapped curtain at the entrance but manages to avoid the Poison. There are lots of jelly-meat sacks here, King Urp is going to be very happy- the Trogs also dropped lots more meat- some of it ripe, it smells bad. The depression to the north seems to be full of junk and filth- including yet more animal carcases thrown down there by the Trogs.

Lux summarises, “three potential lairs (the Drake Nursery, the filthy depression, and the Meat Locker) and lots of jelly-meat sacks, let’s get back to Urp.”

The PCs can see the cavern north leads back to the main entrance to the Nursery, they’ve not been this way- and so… through a natural fungi filled cavern, the group split in two to pass through- there are two different pathways through the vegetation.




Hotlips and Lummins take the wrong trail, there are five Violet Fungi hidden here. The pair are ambushed by the Fungi who set too flailing their necrotic limbs, it’s a mess- Lummins takes a beating (again) down to 1 HP (after a Crit) the Violet Fungi are each making multiple attacks. The PCs are soon in panic mode- Hotlips fares slightly better but is still hurting (and down to 7 HP).

Sgt Bobby wades in slashing furiously, and with an Action Surge takes down the first Fungi he gets to. Hotlips meanwhile gets the hell out of dodge- she Disengages, scuttles away and then shoots another of the Fungi dead with a Crit hit from her crossbow.

Lummins is less fortunate, the Priest falls, succumbing to yet more necrotic tentapod hits. Lux spams the Eldritch Blast (with an Inspiration Point) which takes down another of the Violet Fungi.

There are two Fungi left- chasing, very slowly, the Halfling Rogue Hotlips. Watt panics (a little- the PCs somehow think these guys are tough, it’s the 4 attacks/round thing that has got them flustered) and lets loose a Shatter spell, and then rolls 7 Thunder damage, both Fungi save and go staggering on after Hotlips.

Note- Watt is almost out of spells again; he tends to get through them remarkably quickly.

Lummins, forgotten about, fails his first Death Save. Sgt Bobby cuts down the second to last Violet Fungi, while Hotlips shoots the last one and then runs off to Hide. Lux hits it with another Eldritch Blast- and still the plant monster staggers on. Watt remembers about Lummins and gets to him with a Cure Wounds. The Priest of Lathander drags himself back to his feet, grabs out a spear and flings it at the last Violet Fungi- killing it, at last.

The guys were scared… and panicked, it takes a little while for them to calm down- they’re also argumentative- fractious, trying to find someone to blame. To make matters worse Hotlips fails to find the trap on the stairs ahead and ends up on her backside when the lower steps collapse- there’s lots of huffing and puffing. They’re not in a good mood- particularly as several of the PCs have taken a beating, are out of spells and powers, and really need another rest.

The PCs head back to the guard room they cleared out earlier, check on Frulam Mondath and Cyanwrath and set watchers, then get in another Short Rest (at the end of which Lummins is still wounded). The PCs are buoyed and a little amazed that they seem to have been everywhere in the Nursery, they were expecting to find more bad guys.

Eventually they go get King Urp, the Roper, it takes an age- nearly an hour for the Elemental monster to get from his present lair to the location of the three new potential lairs. Lux and Watt go all estate agent (realtor) and describe in glowing terms the selling points of each new lair. In short- 1) the Drake Nursey looks just like King Urp’s former home sweet home, 2) the other depression (Troglodyte Incursion) has a double ledge thing going on, and is full of ‘quality’ filth- add the possibility of passing snacks (more Troglodytes), or possibly future followers for King Urp (still Troglodytes), and finally 3) the Meat Locker is snack-tastic, with jelly meat sacks just lined up waiting for him.

King Urp is delighted, he even tears up a little- ‘you’ve all been so nice, so very, very… nice! And to think I was going to eat you!’ King Urp sees the bigger picture, he’ll take all three lairs, and alternate between them… the deal is done, the PCs are free to investigate his old lair, and claim the Dragon eggs there.

The PCs check in again on Mondath & Cyanwrath- Cyanwrath is still out cold while Mondath is coming around- they re-check her bindings and then punch her out again (thanks Sgt Bobby)- and one more for Cyanwrath, for good luck.




Back to the Dragon Hatchery, King Urp’s former lair- there are two wounded Guard Drakes scampering about down in the cavern. Lummins fires up a Light spell or two and then the PCs attempt to kill the Drakes from the safety of the ledge. The first Drake strays in to the open and is taken down quickly with an Eldritch Blast, crossbow bolt (Hotlips) & Sacred Flame. Alas the second Drake plays hide and seek with the PCs, it takes forever to put the beast down but the PCs are not taking any risks, or expending any more resources than they have to. Also at this point the Pizza et al turned up and folks were content to go around the table rolling repeated ranged attacks with all manner of negatives/disadvantage- as long as they can keep filling their face.

Eventually they kill the second Drake and head down in to the Hatchery, they locate two- and then three eggs.

There follows a short debate- Lux proposes they keep one of the (Black) Dragon eggs, perhaps they could sell it, or use it to trade- the other PCs are not at all keen. It seems Sandy (playing Lux) has gone the other way, towards the dark side. Eventually all three eggs are smashed open- inside the half-formed remains of baby Black Dragons.

Creepy!

And that’s the Nursery is done, fully investigated- the PCs go for another stroll through the lair just to make sure that they’ve not missed anything, they haven’t, then ship out, with their three prisoners (a Dragonclaw, Frulam Mondath & Cyanwrath) back to Greenest.

They’re all Level 4 now. We break for Level Up time- the PCs get to advance their stats, always an exciting time (apparently).

We continue after the Level Up break in the second part of this session- it was another long one.

The Players loved the Nursery, and in particular how tough it was, and how on edge they were throughout their stay.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #24b Hoard of the Dragon Queen #10b Beer & Bar Games.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 4
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 4
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 4
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 4

Secondary PCs
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 4
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 4
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Dwarf Fighter Lvl 4
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 4*

Note, this is session #24 of our game but only session #10 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario, actually this is the second part of session #10- another extended one.

And so after their exertions in the Nursery it’s back to Greenest, and rest and recovery- two days off to get healed and top up (a little) on equipment- particularly a few more Healing Potions. The adventurers are the toast of the town, and celebrated in the inns and taverns, in a short ceremony they are all made honorary citizens of Greenest (at least the PCs that are not already citizens of Greenest), and then awarded a few ribbons and named ‘Defenders of Greenest’.

In truth however we get through this bit rather quickly, the PCs have an appointment in Elturel with Leosin Erlanthar, the city is 200 miles away- seven days by horse. It’s a good job then that Leosin has seen fit to leave the PCs money to buy horses and equipment, and so next up we have the naming of the mounts-

Why do we have to name the mounts every time, in truth I have no idea, I only know that Sandy and Jackie insist, therefore it comes to pass.

Derek Pilch (Human Druid) is riding his own ancient, cantankerous and very feeble looking Pony called Moss.

Hard Bonk (Half-Orc Monk) buys a Riding Horse and names it Horse, he’s an uncomplicated fellow.

Hotlips Houlihan (Halfling Rogue), for reasons lost to time, buys a young male Pony which she equips with a straw hat, she calls him Lay-Zee Boi.

Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) buys a Riding Horse and names him Lightstrider, or else Lightrider, he’s not sure which as of yet.

Lux (Human Warlock) buys a beautiful top-condition (she pays extra) Riding Horse and calls him Quickfoot.

Sgt Bobby Markguth (Human Fighter) invests some of his own money (actually a lot of his own money) and purchases a fine Warhorse which he names Rocky.

Sgt Harald Hardaxe (Dwarf Fighter) has his own massively obese Pony, called Fat Nelson.

Watt (Human Bard) buys a Riding Horse and calls it Sparky.

And thus, concludes the naming of the mounts, let’s move on…

To Elturel- 200 miles in nine days, the PCs are slowed somewhat by the fact that they are escorting a covered wagon containing their prisoners (a Dragonclaw, Frulam Mondath & Cyanwrath). The group is also accompanied by half-a-dozen hired guards and a pair of waggoneers. There are no encounters, it’s an easy ride- I wanted to get to the next bit.

Oh and that’s right, all eight adventurers are taking the trip, however the rule is if anything happens (like an encounter) then the Players can have five PCs in play at any one time, the other three PCs are fighting their own enemies off-screen, or else doing their own thing.




Elturel, capital of Elturgard on the Chionthar River- a bustling city (certainly in comparison to the town of Greenest), the most obvious sight the Gift of Amaunator. This is a pilgrimage for the Brothers, worshippers of Lathander. I do a short spiel (mostly lifted from the interweb) about how Amaunator (thought to be a deceased deity) revealed himself to be Lathander after the Spellplague.

We’re not going to go deep with this however, the PCs want to get on, and so…

To the tavern A Pair of Black Antlers, there the Brothers et al meet with Leosin Erlanthur (and get paid) and tell their story about events at Camp Dragonclaw, including the fact that Rezmir (Half-Black Dragon) is on his way to Baldur’s Gate to get a caravan together to transport the looted treasures north. The adventurers also hand over their prisoners to Leosin, who it seems is not short of friends of his own, the Monk is delighted with the PCs and offers to pay for their food and board for as long as they are in Elturel.

However, Leosin is also very keen that they meet a friend of his- Ontharr Frume, a Dwarf Paladin of Torm who is also interested in the activities of the Dragon Cultists.




Ontharr Frume is not what the PCs expected, or else he looks exactly like they expected- a big, fat (big-boned), massively muscled and loud Dwarf. Frume however is also a party animal, the evening is entirely taken up with drinks and games, there’s no mention of the Dragon Cultists. It’s all very jolly, Frume insists the evening start with a pint of Dwarven Best Bitter (and accompanied by DC 8 Con check) and is followed by another pint before each of the following challenges. We’re having an evening off from playing D&D- it’s just foolishness and dice rolling for the rest of this session (I had warned the Players ahead of time, they were all up for it).

And so, the first challenge takes place outside of the tavern, a test of the PCs horse-riding skills, a short (and fairly easy) obstacle course for them to steer their mounts around, set up in the yard of the Inn- most circuits completed wins, simple as.

Note out of the game the Players have to drink (a stubby- small bottle of beer) before each challenge, if they want to- and they do. They also have to contribute £1 (real cash money) in to the pot for each of their PCs taking part in this challenge (and for all of the other Challenges). This includes your friendly DM (although I will not be drinking)- I put £2 in the pot, £1 for Ontharr Frume and £1 for Leosin Erlanthar who both are taking part in the first challenge (and all of the others, probably).

So first challenge, which the PCs are cajoled in to getting involved with, the rules are simple one Animal Handling Check DC 10 for first circuit, the DC increasing by 1 for each additional circuit. The PC can attempt some other task (any Skill Check- a different one for each circuit) to get bonuses on their Animal Handling check (example Watt performed a dirty poem, Sgt Bobby at one point sang a song, Derek Pilch ate his dinner, Lux attempted a little trick riding etc.) Basically the guys can use one other Skill (which hopefully they have a good bonus in) to increase their chances of completing another circuit, as long as they can make the role-play work.

Several of the guys were keen to perform their tasks- Pete (Sgt Bobby) really did sing (‘Onward Lathander’s Soldiers!’ as it happens), an extra (at least) +1 was awarded if the guys acted/orated their parts- i.e. made fools of themselves a little.

But first up the pints of Dwarven Best Bitter have to be accounted for- Hard Bonk & Derek Pilch are both feeling the heat (-1 to all rolls) after the first pint, things go very badly for Lux (she rolls a ‘1’). The Warlock is tipsy already (-3 to all rolls).

And so on to the results of the Horse-Riding Obstacle Course (after Drinking Beer and while Making a Fool of Yourself) Challenge.

In last place comes Sgt Harald Hardaxe on his massively obese Pony Fat Nelson, the Dwarf falls off his mount before he gets to the end of the first circuit, not drunk- just a crap rider (or else low roller).

Hotlips, Watt and Lux both only manage a single circuit each, Hard Bonk finishes a second circuit, while Sgt Bobby Markguth goes one better with three. Such a shame, Pete (who plays both Sgts) had high hopes for his main man- Sgt Bobby riding Rocky his newly acquired Warhorse.

Ontharr Frume manages five circuits, Leosin completes one more- six, Go Me!

However, they all pale in comparison to Lummins- the Cleric of Lathander manages eleven circuits of the course- while reciting poetry, juggling balls, telling bawdy jokes and a variety of other activities. Surely he’s the winner.

But no, Derek Pilch, all the while whispering in the ear of his plodding Pony Moss completes twelve of the slowest circuits ever seen, and then retires- having also eaten his dinner in the saddle. As Derek states, “it’s not really about the winning” (which is the kind of thing you can get away with saying when you have won).

Note several of the Players used Inspiration Points to reroll their Skill Checks (and also wheedled and cajoled in an attempt to attract extra bonuses, or penalties for others), I’m fairly certain they think it is all about the winning.

£10 hard cash available for prizes- Derek (played by Jackie) gets £5, Lummins (played by Rob) gets £2, and Leosin (your friendly DM) gets £1 back. The extra £2 goes in to the pot for the eventual winner of all events- 3 points for 1st, 2 points for 2nd and 1 point for 3rd- most points at the end picks up the pot (Pot = £2 atm).

There’s a lot of laughter to be had, and a fair amount of needle and this is only the first challenge.

Then they all drink again, back inside the tavern- Watt is now a little lightheaded, while Lux is starting to slur her words- even Ontharr Frume is a little tipsy. Sgt Bobby however is loving it (‘20’)- he sings a song (thanks Pete), it’s bad but there are lots of grins (and an extra +1 on all his Skill Checks in the next event), Ontharr approves massively.

Next up is Arm Wrestling- Lux and Hotlips decide to sit out the contest, mainly because Strength is their dump stat and they both have minuses on their Skill Checks- Lux is on -4 atm. Also it’s easier if there are only eight competitors.

Note for victory a competitor needs to win two contested Strength checks in a row, they can supplement their Strength checks by making a subsidiary Skill Check to apply bonuses (or even penalties to their opposition). They can use any Skill as long as they can make it work from a role-play POV, although a different Skill must be used each round- most often the PCs employed Skills to distract or attempt to put off their opponents. Watt distinguished himself by making up rhyming couplets, all of them uncomplimentary (actually, when I say ‘all of them’… see below).

The matches are drawn at random- which causes nearly as much excitement as the competition itself.

First up, Hard Bonk vs Leosin- the former apprentice takes on his master, and loses in a little over ten seconds (in two rounds).

Second match, Sgt Bobby vs Derek Pilch- heaven knows why Derek thought he would get involved (although he may have secretly been spell assisted), either way Sgt Bobby wins in style (in two rounds).

Third match, Sgt Harald vs Lummins- Lummins offers a modicum of resistance- mainly by insulting Sgt Harald but the result is never in doubt. Sgt Harald pins the Cleric of Lathander (in three rounds).

Last of the first round matches is Ontharr Frume vs Watt- oddly Watt looks to be winning when Frume turns it around and slams Watt’s arm down (in four rounds), having also semi-successfully burped his way through the opening lines of ‘He’ll Be Coming Through The Mountain When He Comes”, an ancient Dwarven ditty (your DM clearly has the skills to pay the bills, and please note I don’t even drink alcohol so the shame was all mine).

And so to the Semi-Finals, again drawn at random-

First semi is, Leosin vs Sgt Bobby- It’s a close call- back and forth, and the longest match to date (five rounds) but Sgt Bobby wins.

Second semi is, Sgt Harald vs Ontharr Frume- a titanic battle which goes on longer than all of the other bouts combined (nearly, fourteen rounds to be exact- including one in which both combatants rolled a ‘20’), Sgt Harald takes the victory in the end.

The 3rd Place Arm-Wrestle-Off.

Ontharr beats Leosin out of sight (in two rounds).

And so to the Final.

Sgt Bobby vs Sgt Harald, or Pete vs Pete- and the second longest bout as it goes back and forth with neither participant able to get two successes in a row, Sgt Bobby wins at the last (after ten rounds)- Hurrah!

And we distribute the prize money, £8 to share out, so that’s £4 to Sgt Bobby (Pete), £2 to Sgt Harald (still Pete) and £1 to Ontharr (me, the DM). The Pot for the overall winner now stands at £3.

Next- drink more beer.

After which Derek tells a few bawdy jokes, the Druid is drunk-ish. Lux (Sandy) attempts to chat up Lummins (Rob- they’re about to be married in real life). Hard Bonk the Half-Orc does a little dance… it had to be seen to be believed. Sgt Harald grins a lot but doesn’t say much- he’s a little glassy-eyed.

Next, we play Darts- three darts each, using ranged bonuses and simple as- lowest score each round drops out. All ten contestants are up for it, and everyone pays their £2 (£1 for each of their PCs), including yours truly.

Loser of the first round is Lummins, then Ontharr (he’s not happy, neither am I), then Lux, then Watt, then Hard Bonk, then Derek Pilch, then Sgt Bobby. Which just leaves three- Leosin, Sgt Harald & Hotlips.

And in third place is- Leosin, bit of a surprise there, very good bonuses and the Monk is built Dex heavy.

Second place is… Hotlips, which is obviously unexpected, the Rogue has the best Ranged bonus of all of the PCs and NPCs, and yet…

Sgt Harald Hardaxe wins the event, for the last maybe three rounds of the competition Harald’s lowest unadjusted roll is a ‘15’, I know this because I went back and checked my notes- I write everything down.

So, £5 for Sgt Harald (Pete), £2 for Hotlips (Sandy) and £1 for Leosin (me), and now there’s £5 in the Pot for the overall winner.

Then another little drink, after which Lux alas is unconscious, while Hard Bonk & Derek Pilch can barely stay on their feet.

The last competition is Anything-Goes Style Sparring in which the PCs can use their Dex to Grapple and Hold (which also inflicts subdual damage), or their fists et al with Strength checks to inflict the same.

As with all of the previous competitions contestants can use any of their other skills to get bonuses on their attacks, as long as they can weave whatever action they are doing in to the narrative. Examples of this include Hotlips throwing a pint of beer in Ontharr Frume’s face, Lummins attempting to deceive Sgt Bobby “Watch Out!”, and a variety of other tricks and deceptions.

Lux & Derek chose not take to part because the pair are just too drunk, which leaves us with eight participants- which is ideal, and so…

The combats take much longer than I expected to play out because the damage is low and because the PCs can decide for themselves when and if they ‘give up’, obviously when they hit 0 HP then they’ve lost. All damage is 1d6 plus bonuses (and mostly subdual) for either maintaining a hold, or else hitting opponents with fists/legs/head/chair etc.

The first bout is Sgt Harald vs Hard Bonk, and it goes on a while, particularly as Hard Bonk gets Sgt Harald in a headlock, and then after the sturdy Dwarf gets free he knocks him on his backside at least once. However, for all of Hard Bonk’s tricksiness the Dwarf never misses with his sly rabbit punches, and on one occasion his horrible (Crit) head butt. The Monk gives up the contest after five rounds, just prior to being knocked unconscious.

Ontharr Frume vs Hotlips, a bit of a mismatch, however as with the above fight the Halfling Rogue gets in a couple of decent (sneaky) strikes but again Ontharr rarely misses, Hotlips is slapped down in three rounds.

Sgt Bobby vs Lummins, another mismatch- Sgt Bobby takes a couple of early hits, but never misses and puts Lummins down in five rounds.

Watt vs Leosin turns out to be the toughest fight of the opening combats, it takes nine rounds for the Monk to convince the Bard to give up the bout, Leosin has taken a bit of a beating at the end of the fight, the surly DM just wouldn’t give up.

And so, to the semis, note the PCs can use their HD between bouts to Heal the subdual damage inflicted in previous fights, a couple of PCs also made use of Healing Potions (imagine), and one early loser (Lummins) also made a little money on the side selling Cure Wounds spells.

They’re taking this nonsense very seriously.

Sgt Harald vs Leosin, and the Monk decides to try to pile on the hits rather than go for the grapple, the tactic seems to be working, however- as with the previous fight in every exchange Harald gives as good as he gets. Even when Leosin manages to Crit the Dwarf twice in a row (in the same round) Sgt Harald just soaks up the hurt. In the last round of the fight with Harald on 4 HP, and Leosin on 8 HP (only subdual damage remember), the Monk misses both of his attacks and the Dwarf Action Surges and takes Leosin down. Seven rounds of frenetic slugfest.

Ontharr vs Sgt Bobby, the pair dance around each other for a while, then it turns in to a stand-up boxing match (while screaming insults at each other, and then laughing about it). Sgt Bobby is very good but no match for Ontharr (the DM), the Paladin of Torm takes the Greenest Guard Sgt down (yeah, that’s right Pete).

A while later we play out the third-place contest, after the two Sgt’s have begged, borrowed and cajoled their colleagues (and passers-by) in to providing any form of healing (or Buff) they can get hold of-

Leosin vs Sgt Bobby, another drawn out affair with the Monk grappling and holding, but again Sgt Bobby has the stamina, Leosin surrenders when he’s below 10 HP, Pete is approaching Rapture.

The Final.

Sgt Harald vs Ontharr- another war of attrition which is over however remarkably quickly when Ontharr Crits twice and Sgt Harald misses repeatedly. The Paladin of Torm takes down his brother Dwarf in just four rounds.

And Pete sulks for maybe half-an-hour (and via e-mail for the rest of the week).

So, another £8 to distribute- £4 for Ontharr Frume (to the DM- that’s me), £2 for Sgt Harald (Pete again), and £1 for Sgt Bobby (more Pete).

And the overall winner- Sgt Harald Hardaxe who claims the extra £6 in the Pot, the craggy fat Dwarf managed two second places and a win, 2nd overall is Ontharr with a win and two third places, 3rd Sgt Bobby with a win and a third place.

Not even Sgt Harald’s overall win can chip the frown from Pete’s brow, Sgt Bobby was/is his ‘golden boy’, he was supposed to win the fighting and then take the overall title. Pete had done the maths ahead of time…

I tried to give the less physical players a way in, allowing them to use their other skills to con or divert, or else enhance their chances in some way- and several of the players were happy to use a variety of spells along the way. Derek Pilch with his Speak with Animals as he guided his Pony Moss around the obstacle course, the Druid also employed Enhance Ability to attempt to get stronger for the Arm Wrestling. Lummins was Bless-enabled when it counted, and Watt tried a few spell-related schemes to increase his chances.

That however was the end of the session, just short of three hours of random dice rolling (and drinking), much fun was had by all (except Pete, apparently). Also, the guys very much approve of Ontharr Frume, time to hear what he has to say to them next session, and back to the adventure.

Loved it.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #25 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #11 Mostly Admin Week.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 4
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 4
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 4
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 4

Secondary PCs.
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 4
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 4
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 4
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 4*

Note, this is session #25 of our game but only session #11 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

The morning after the bar games, the PCs wake with sore heads in the ‘A Pair of Black Antlers’ Inn, in the city of Elturel- their host Leosin Erlanthar, Hard Bonk’s (Half-Orc Monk) former master, introduces them once again to Ontharr Frume, the Dwarven Paladin of Torm.

After yesterday’s fun and games, it gets down to serious very quickly, at breakfast in a private room- when the servants have left, Ontharr and Leosin outline their strategy. They want to employ the PCs to go to Baldur’s Gate, find the Cultist wagons (full of loot) and follow them- if that means signing up for a trade caravan heading somewhere north (very likely) then that too. They don’t want the Cultist wagons interfered with, they want them followed- they need to know where they are going with the loot, and for what purpose?

The PCs contend that the hoard is being gathered in order to placate Tiamat, or… and that’s where their story falls apart. How is Tiamat going to get her loot? Is she coming here? That would be very bad. Very bad indeed- Ontharr, Leosin and the DM emphasise, to grins.

Are the Brothers et al up for it? You bet they are.

And so, *Episode 4: On The Road.*

Ontharr dishes out money for the trip (expenses- 50gp each), and explains details of the ship that will take them to Baldur’s Gate, and passes on a few other items- places to stay in Baldur’s Gate, and best of all a contact- Ackyn Seleborn. Ackyn will help the PCs to locate the Cultist wagons, and to get hired as Guards (if they want to) on any caravan that the Cultist’s join.

The PCs and Players have questions, like-

1)    Wont we be recognised? Good question, Ontharr & Leosin suggest that all of the PCs purchase new equipment (he’ll pay, but don’t go crazy), get their hair cut or dyed, or… well, do something to make themselves look different. The PCs are okay with this.

2)    But what if we are recognised? Answer- stop whoever it is that has recognised you from telling others, any way that you can- although don’t get caught doing so, the object of this mission is to follow- not to slaughter. This last point is emphasised.

3)    How do we communicate with you? Answer- Ontharr & Leosin are both members of (different) factions, both of these factions have contacts in the various towns and cities of the Savage Coast- just ask around. The pair say a little more about their respective factions (Order of the Gauntlet & the Harpers respectively), and then make their sales pitches- do any of the PCs want to join? Answers further below.

The PCs, or rather Lux (Human Warlock), has one more minor (but important) concern-

4)    What are you paying us? Lux (or rather Sandy) has turned in to a mercenary bugger. Leosin pulls out a beautifully cut ruby, easily worth over a 1,000gp. The PCs can claim this when they find out where the loot is going, and what it is being used for? The PCs agree.

Next up the PCs are given the full spiel, why they should join either the Order of the Gauntlet (speech by Ontharr) or the Harpers (speech by Leosin). At the end of it all the PCs are now members of the following factions, note some of these decisions are made there and then around the game-table, others are made later via e-mail-

Sgt Bobby Markguth (Human Fighter)- Order of the Gauntlet.

Derek Pilch (Human Druid)- None (secretly a member of the Emerald Enclave, none of the other PCs/Players know this).

Sgt Harald Hardaxe (Dwarf Fighter)- Order of the Gauntlet.

Hard Bonk (Half-Orc Monk)- Harper.

Hotlips Houlihan (Halfling Rogue)- Harper.

Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric)- Harper.

Lux- Harper (secretly also a member of the Zhent, none of the other PCs/Players know this).

Watt (Human Bard)- Harper.

And so the same day the PCs head out in to the city out to attempt to change their appearance, also note that because this module is somewhat lacking in Magic Items for the PCs to find then Ontharr and Leosin also agree to supply them with a Magic Item each, providing the PCs have the XP to pay for it (see much earlier about using XP to pay for stuff). And so…

Sgt Bobby Markguth- is gifted a Longsword +1, and wields it with glee, the good Sgt also dyes his hair black and starts growing his beard, he also buys some second hand, worn (and rough) clothes- he’s going for the scruffy mercenary-look.

Hard Bonk- gains a Ring of Protection +1, and then shaves his head and facial hair off, he also opts for the mercenary look. He exchanges his usual scruffy clothes for some different, slightly scruffier, clothes.

Lummins- gets a suit of Half-Plate +1, he also shaves his head and beard off and buys new (old) clothes to make him look more like a mercenary or hired guard, somewhat less tidy than his usual immaculate look.

Lux- gets given a Wand of the War Mage +1, and then dyes her hair jet black and gets it cut shorter- she now looks a bit like Frulam Mondath (remember she’s also carrying Mondath’s Wearer of Purple style apparel). It should also be noted that Lux has the Actor Feat, and the Mask of Many Faces Eldritch Invocation which allows her to cast Disguise Self, At Will. She’s primed.

Watt- gains a Longbow +1, and then shaves the hair from his head and face- as per Lummins, he also buys some scruffier mercenary style clothes.

Note for the most part no (or else very few) Cultist’s left alive have seen any of the guys below, so their disguise is much less important-

Derek Pilch- No magic item- Derek doesn’t have the XP needed to spend on a Magic Item, and he doesn’t make any changes to his appearance because he has only been used in play once, and that was inside Greenest Keep, the Cult members have never seen him before.

Sgt Harald Hardaxe- is given a suit of Plate +1, he is reluctant to change his appearance, stuck in his ways, he attempts to scruffy himself up a bit, but not too much. Several of his colleagues suggest that the stiff as a brush fat Dwarf should go for brightly coloured baggy hareem pants and curly gold slippers et al. Harald is not happy with change, or indeed with his colleague’s suggestions. In the end he settles for combing his hair slightly differently, arguing that all of the Cultists that have seen him are dead now, and that he has worn the same thing for the last half-a-century (at least) and that he’s not changing now.

Hotlips Houlihan- gains a Rapier +1- and thereafter grins like a fool, she has her hair cut and dyed red, she looks trendy rather than scruffy. She also buys herself some fancy clothes, mainly because she has never had any fancy clothes before.

And so…

Three days later the PCs arrive in Baldur’s Gate, on their first day in the big city they find stabling for their horses, and locate Ackyn Seleborn, as it turns out the fellow owns an equipment business that specialises in outfitting trade caravans and the like, which is very convenient.

It is however another five days until the Cultists are spotted in Baldur’s Gate, in the meantime Lux (Zhent) and Derek (Emerald Enclave) also secretly make contact with their respective factions- (done via e-mail after this session). It seems both the Zhent and the Emerald Enclave are very keen, now that they have been informed of events, that the Cultists are followed, and more information gathered.

Eventually the PCs spot a palanquin being guarded by a bunch of guys they’re fairly certain they recognise from Camp Dragonclaw- they follow the rag-tag bunch through the city, or rather Watt & Hotlips do, Invisibly. The Cultists hire an empty warehouse for their portered goods, and the next day, conveniently, hire wagons from Ackyn Seleborn- and from there sign up for a caravan that is leaving Baldur’s Gate bound for Waterdeep the day after.

Watt & Hotlips decide to check out the Cult warehouse (again Invisibly) during the night- the pair spot the Cult guards just in time, the place is locked up tight and all entrances seemingly barred from within. The pair however manage to find a way in via a loose section of boarding, they enter and have a nose around- find the goods that are being transported and investigate. Watt messes up big style and drops a box full of gold and silver items (‘1’)- the warehouse comes alive, within thirty seconds there are a dozen Cult Guards searching for intruders, and the Half-Black Dragon, Rezmir, barking orders. The Cultists run around like headless chickens, Rezmir is making threats- “If we find you…” Hotlips’ performance throughout is faultless- the sneaky Halfling is not detected at any point. Watt (who is also doing his best impression of a headless chicken) gets lost a little in the warehouse (in the dark) but eventually manages to make it back to the loose plank, and then get out just in time. Seconds later the Cult find the loose board and follow it out, swords drawn and shouting the odds- close call.

Earlier in the day, with the help of Ackyn, the PCs attempt to hire on to the same caravan as the Cultists, and again all of the PCs are going on the trip.

And so, here’s how the hiring goes…

Lummins- hired as a bodyguard for Beyd Sechepol, a Male Half-Elf Merchant with a wagon full of Beer, Lummins is overjoyed at the prospect- free ale!

Lux- tries her best to get hired on with the Cultists but it all comes to naught, in the end she is hired as a Guard on Beyd’s Beer Wagon, her duties include keeping the ruffians from the ale, and to sell and serve the beer- she’s a barmaid, and she’s not happy.

Watt- hired as a bodyguard for Samardag the Hoper, a Male Human Merchant transporting precious (and fragile) porcelain. Samardag seems to be a very pleasant man, Watt is happy in his employ.

Sgt Harald Hardaxe- is also hired by Samardag the Hoper, as a Guard.

Sgt Bobby Markguth- the big man’s skills are immediately obvious, he lets people know that he has served in a variety of guard-type positions, and also rolls a ‘20’, after some discussion amongst the Merchants he is hired as the Guard Master for the entire caravan. He will probably ride up front with Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human Merchant) who is the senior Merchant and Caravan Master for this journey. Sgt Bobby is as happy as Larry.

Hotlips Houlihan- the Halfling dandy decides to travel independently, as a passenger, she pays for a birth on Lasfelro the Silent’s wagon. Lasfelro is a Male Human Merchant transporting… well, no-one knows for sure and Lasfelro isn’t saying. What is known is that Lasfelro has a Gargoyle perched on the top of his wagon, the winged beast is chained to the vehicle- guarding whatever he’s transporting. Hotlips is very keen to find out…

Derek Pilch- like Hotlips, Derek is travelling independently only he has gone one stage further, he will make the journey on his own pony (the redoubtable, but old, slow etc.) Moss.

Hard Bonk- hired as a Guard by Oyn Evenmor, a Male Human Merchant who is carrying dozens (if not hundreds) of exotic birds. Hard Bonk’s duties include cleaning and feeding the birds... which later in the journey he will actually start to enjoy. Oyn is a bit boorish however.

And so, the next day, and with the PCs in their new positions, the caravan heads off for Waterdeep- will the Cultists go the full distance, let’s find out.

There are nine wagons in the caravan, they travel (mostly) in the following order-

Wagon #1 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin. Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Achreny (Caravan Master) & Sgt Bobby (Guard Master) + Teamster + Guard (x2) + Passenger.

Wagon #2 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin. Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Teamster (x2) + Guard (x2) + Passenger (x2).

Wagon #3 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Cult Teamster (x2) + Cult Guard (x2) + Cult Passenger (x?).

Wagon #4 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Cult Teamster (x2) + Cult Guard (x2) + Cult Passenger (x?).

Wagon #5 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Cult Teamster (x2) + Cult Guard (x2) + Cult Passenger (x?).

Wagon #6 Owner: Samardag the Hoper. Cargo: Porcelain. On board- Samardag (Wagon Master) & Watt (Samardag’s Bodyguard) + Teamster + Guard (Sgt Harald + 1).

Wagon #7 Owner: Lasfelro the Silent. Cargo: Unknown? On board- Lasfelro (Wagon Master) + Gargoyle + Teamster + Guard (x2) + Passenger (Hotlips + 1).

Wagon #8 Owner: Oyn Evermor. Cargo: Exotic Birds. On board- Oyn (Wagon Master) + Teamster + Guard (Hard Bonk + 1) + Passenger (x2).

Wagon #9 Owner: Beyd Sechepol. Cargo: Beer. On board- Beyd (Wagon Master) & Lummins (Beyd’s Bodyguard) + Teamster + Guard (Lux + 1) + Passenger (x2)

In addition, there are nine other folk travelling independently, but with the caravan, on their own mounts, one of these is Derek Pilch.

DMs Interlude, the mechanics of the journey are- each day a maximum of five PCs (the Players decide which five) get to do one thing, maybe to find someone or something out? To investigate or else use some other skill or take part in some other activity in order to learn information. Obviously, there may be other encounters along the way that are extra to the activities the PCs get up to. On rest days (every 7th day of travel) five PCs can do two things each.

Furthermore, it will take approx. 50 days to get to Waterdeep, if that’s where the Cult are heading- all the way.

The Players understand the rules and so we begin-

*Day #1 *

The caravan spends the day passing through a variety of villages outside of Baldur’ Gate, heading for the Fields of the Dead, which is rumoured to be not nice at all, and probably the hardest (and most dangerous) part of the journey (except for the Trollclaws). The PCs spend the time getting to know the other NPCs on the carts they are travelling on. Remembering that for those PCs with jobs (all of them except Hotlips & Derek) then their duties take up 10-12 hours each day, and then there’s guard duty at night when the caravan stops to camp (with more guards needed for the duty when they are in the wilds). The guard rota is done by Sgt Bobby (Pete has to do admin, I gave him a list of names for all of the guards- he had to draw up the rota- Hah!). Sgt Bobby does however get to know the names of all of the guards, and personal bodyguards on the caravan. Note the Cultists refuse to have anything to do with Sgt Bobby’s rota, they will set their own guards.

*Day #2*

Bad news already. Watt & Sgt Harald, at the end of the second day, are sacked (fired) by Samardag the Hoper. This after the he hires a bunch of very tough looking adventurers in the last village before the Fields of the Dead. Watt is unhappy, he tries to convince Samardag to change his mind but instead just gets a few extra coins (as a pay-off) and a sincerer ‘sorry’, Samardag is however certain of his choice. Sgt Harald (yeah, Pete) however is furious- apoplectic, he almost gives the game away by mouthing off about his heroics in Greenest but manages to shut up at the very last moment (Lux threatens to remove the Dwarf’s balls a little later if he tries that again). The newly unemployed pair take to their mounts and join the independent travellers, to say they're pissed off...

Also, Hard Bonk is certain that one of the passengers on the wagon he’s on is a Cultist (the PCs hadn’t thought about that possibility), in fact the guy is one of the fellers that he spent an afternoon on watch with- he’s also fairly certain that the Cultist is trying to figure out exactly where he has seen Hard Bonk previously. Remember the Half-Orc Monk has shaved his head and face, and scruffied himself up a bit.




And so, at the end of the first session, which is now, the PCs have figured out a few more details about the inhabitants of the caravan-

Wagon #1 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human). Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Achreny Caravan Master & Sgt Bobby Guard Master + Ralph Little (Male Halfling) Teamster + Eldkin Agetul (Female Dwarf) Guard + Leda Widris (Female Human) Guard + Aldor Urnpolehurst (Male Human) Passenger- a dodgy lawyer?

Wagon #2 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human). Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Teamster (x2) + Orvustia Esseren (Female Human) Guard + Sulsedeg the Pole (Male Human) Guard (Very Tall) + Passenger (x2).

Wagon #3 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Cult Teamster (x2) + Cult Guard (x2) + Cult Passenger (x?).

Wagon #4 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Cult Teamster (x2) + Cult Guard (x2) + Cult Passenger (x?).

Wagon #5 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Cult Teamster (x2) + Cult Guard (x2) + Cult Passenger (x?).

Wagon #6 Owner: Samardag the Hoper (Male Human). Cargo: Porcelain. On board- Samardag Wagon Master & Drek ‘the Magnificent’? (Male Human) Samardag’s NEW Bodyguard + Teamster + 4 NEW Guards (all Male Humans), one called ‘Badda’, another called ‘Morbadd’, maybe.

Wagon #7 Owner: Lasfelro the Silent (Male Human). Cargo: Unknown? On board- Lasfelro Wagon Master + Gargoyle + Wererond (Female Human) Teamster + Tyjit (Female Dwarf) Guard + Tardol (Male Half-Orc) Guard + Hotlips Houlihan Passenger + Green Imsa (Female Human) Passenger- with green skin!

Wagon #8 Owner: Oyn Evermor (Male Human). Cargo: Exotic Birds. On board- Oyn Wagon Master + Enom Dark (Male Halfling) Teamster + Hard Bonk Guard + Garlik (Male Human) Guard + Passenger (x2)- one of these guys is a Cultist.

Wagon #9 Owner: Beyd Sechepol (Male Half-Elf). Cargo: Beer. On board- Beyd Wagon Master & Lummins Beyd’s Bodyguard + Losvius Dark (Male Halfling) Teamster + Lux Guard + Lasmeer (Male Half-Elf) Guard + Radecere (Male Gnome) Passenger + Gamsy (Male Human) Passenger.

In addition, there are NOW eleven other folk travelling independently, but with the caravan, on their own mounts, including Derek Pilch, Watt & Sgt Harald Hardaxe.

The above list was the Player’s creation- Sandy (playing Lux) the school teacher insisted that the sheet was kept up to date, and she can be pretty insistent, ask around.

Lots of chatter and lots of admin this week, it’s a different kind of game…


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #26 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #12 The Fields of the Dead.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 4
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 4
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 4
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 4

Secondary PCs.
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 4
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 4
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 4
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 4*

Note, this is session #26 of our game but only session #12 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

The guys have signed on to a caravan heading to Waterdeep, their job (employed by Ontharr Frume, Order of the Gauntlet & Leosin Erlanthar, Harper) is to keep an eye on the loot-filled Cultist wagons, they need to find out where the loot is being taken. And why?

And so, the caravan at present…

Wagon #1 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human). Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Achreny Caravan Master & Sgt Bobby Guard Master + Ralph Little (Male Halfling) Teamster + Eldkin Agetul (Female Dwarf) Guard + Leda Widris (Female Human) Guard + Aldor Urnpolehurst (Male Human) Passenger- a dodgy lawyer?

Wagon #2 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human). Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Teamster (x2) + Orvustia Esseren (Female Human) Guard + Sulsedeg the Pole (Male Human) Guard (Very Tall) + Passenger (x2).

Wagon #3 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Cult Teamster (x2) + Cult Guard (x2) + Cult Passenger (x?).

Wagon #4 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Cult Teamster (x2) + Cult Guard (x2) + Cult Passenger (x?).

Wagon #5 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Cult Teamster (x2) + Cult Guard (x2) + Cult Passenger (x?).

Wagon #6 Owner: Samardag the Hoper (Male Human). Cargo: Porcelain. On board- Samardag Wagon Master & Drek ‘the Magnificent’? (Male Human) Samardag’s NEW Bodyguard + Teamster + 4 NEW Guards (all Male Humans), one called ‘Badda’, another called ‘Morbadd’, maybe.

Wagon #7 Owner: Lasfelro the Silent (Male Human). Cargo: Unknown? On board- Lasfelro Wagon Master + Gargoyle + Wererond (Female Human) Teamster + Tyjit (Female Dwarf) Guard + Tardol (Male Half-Orc) Guard + Hotlips Houlihan Passenger + Green Imsa (Female Human) Passenger- with green skin!

Wagon #8 Owner: Oyn Evermor (Male Human). Cargo: Exotic Birds. On board- Oyn Wagon Master + Enom Dark (Male Halfling) Teamster + Hard Bonk Guard + Garlik (Male Human) Guard + Passenger (x2)- one of these guys is a Cultist.

Wagon #9 Owner: Beyd Sechepol (Male Half-Elf). Cargo: Beer. On board- Beyd Wagon Master & Lummins Beyd’s Bodyguard + Losvius Dark (Male Halfling) Teamster + Lux Guard + Lasmeer (Male Half-Elf) Guard + Radecere (Male Gnome) Passenger + Gamsy (Male Human) Passenger.

In addition, there are NOW eleven other folk travelling independently, but with the caravan, on their own mounts, including Derek Pilch (Human Druid), Watt (Human Bard) & Sgt Harald Hardaxe (Dwarf Fighter).





Now to the action, one more item from *Day #2*-

Hard Bonk (Half-Orc Monk) gets in contact with several other PCs early evening- he’s now certain that one of the passengers on his cart is a Cultist from Camp Dragonclaw, and that the feller has worked out who he is. There’s little time to formulate a plan, and so after a good 15 minutes of the Players squabbling about how to deal with the situation- and the DM getting fed up with them, Rob (playing Hard Bonk) takes things in to his own hands.

It goes like this; Hard Bonk gets the Cultist on his own and makes several desperate promises but gets nowhere- the sneering Cultist even tells Hard Bonk that he’s going to tell his friends who will ‘deal with him…’. Hard Bonk has heard enough, he skewers the Cultist with his shortsword (and a ‘20’), and then hides the body under the cart. Later Watt & Lux (Human Warlock) both Invisible, and with another casting of Invisibility on the corpse carry off the dead Cultist and dump him in a ditch in a farmer’s field, they hide the body as best they can.

None of the other Players are happy with Rob’s (Hard Bonk’s) solution, and yet the problem seems to have been solved, so… Let’s see what happens next.

*Day #3*

The caravan heads into the Fields of the Dead, although it’s a late start as one of the Oyn’s passengers is missing, funny that. Hard Bonk explains to Oyn that the guy decided to head back to Baldur’s Gate, and then rolls a second ‘20’ in a row for his Persuasion check, Oyn believes the story.

The Fields of the Dead is a broken and desolate land, with sparse vegetation, and very few trees- it’s also a fairly flat land, the only elevated parts look like great burial mounds, which they probably are. It is an empty place, the PCs hope.

The day goes well except when one of the independent travellers (during a rest break) viciously whips his horse- Derek Pilch (the Druid) intervenes and tells the fellow (a Knight, he thinks- actually the guy is a Noble) that he will help him by taking a look at his ‘stupid nag’. The Knight (Noble) is a little offended (at first), but then the Druid starts talking with the animal (the horse is called Trevor, or Trev; Sandy & Jackie insist it gets a name). Trevor (the horse) tells Derek that the Knight (Noble) is a vicious idiot. Derek nods along with the animal- while healing it, and while translating for the Knight (Noble), he makes up some stuff about the horse being a bit depressed! Derek explains a simple code to Trevor (Neighs, Whinnies, and Snuffles), so the horse can tell the Druid if and when the Knight (Noble) is being a vicious idiot again.

At the end of all of the above the Knight (Noble) Sir Lumsden F’tang thanks Derek for his trouble, if he wants to look after his horse then he’s happy to let him do so.

The rest of PCs are still taking the time to chat with the people they are travelling with (on the same cart), they’re trying to find out if there are any more hidden Cultists within their ranks. 

Tonight, is the first time the caravan has to camp out in the wilds, the previous two nights were spent camped on the edge of a village.

Later on Hard Bonk is approached by Tardol (a Guard on Lasfelro’s wagon) specifically asking about Tain, who turns out to be the missing (Dead) Guard/Cultist- “What did he say before he left?” Hard Bonk replies “That he’d had enough and that he was going back to Baldur’s Gate”, and then rolls an ‘18’ on his Deception check. Tardol apologises for bothering Hard Bonk. Job done.

However, that means that Tardol is probably a Cultist too. Hard Bonk is convinced there are more disguised Cultists travelling on (all of?) the other wagons, he gets the word out to his colleagues. 

*Day #4*

In the Fields of the Dead proper, a quiet day with more PC investigations- in search of disguised Cultists, although nothing untoward turns up.

Later Trev (the horse) signals to Derek Pilch that Sir Lumsden has been beating him again- Derek gets annoyed and confronts the Knight (Noble), he manages however to keep his cool and later to carefully explain that Trevor (the horse) is a thinking feeling creature, and that beating him is a very bad thing to do. Sir Lumsden sees red, and as it turns out he has a Knight bodyguard and a Wizard retainer, ostensibly to keep him safe on the road. The pair threaten Derek. It gets tetchy for a while but Derek is not backing down and is definitely not fighting anyone. Eventually Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter & the Guard Master) comes by and tells Sir Lumsden & Derek to pack it up, they’ve both been warned. The big man defuses the situation slightly but leaves both Sir Lumsden and Derek unhappy.

Later Derek suggests to others that Sir Lumsden and his colleagues are perhaps Cultists, the other PCs/Players are less certain, they mostly think that Derek (Jackie) wants them to be Cultists.

Another night camped in the wilds, although again without incident.

*Day #5*

The Fields of the Dead still, and another quiet day, with investigations continuing.

There are no incidents, and nothing much to report- and yet another night camped out in the wilds, the PCs are getting used to this caravan guard malarkey.

*Day #6*

Fields of the Dead, at the end of the day’s travel the caravan arrives at The Last Hearth, a walled and fortified roadside inn-cum-waystation, and the last bit of civilisation until the other side of the Trollclaws.

Derek visits with Trevor (the horse) who signals that Sir Lumsden has been at it again, whipping him this time. It kicks off again.

Eventually Achreny Ulyeltin, the Caravan Master, is persuaded by Sgt Bobby and Derek to call Sir Lumsden out, there follows a cautionary chat- “alright it’s your horse but it could save your life” etc. Sir Lumsden states that “if the nag dies I’ll just buy another one”, and then goes on to remind Achreny that he is a Noble and has influence, he could make it bad for the Caravan Master. Achreny doesn’t want that, and so reiterates that he is only advising Sir Lumsden, not telling him.

The initial blow-up (confrontation) between Derek and Sir Lumsden is loud and protracted, basically the evening’s entertainment, everyone at the inn stops to watch events unfold, including many of the guys from the Cult wagons.

Derek fumes, he’s needs a plan to deal with Sir Lumsden and his protectors.

Otherwise a pleasant night at the Inn, and a rest day tomorrow.

*Day #7*

Rest day at the Last Hearth Inn, and more investigations by the PCs.

Derek has a plan, but he’s not telling his colleagues about it- only that he will put it in to action sometime soon.

*Day #8*

Back on the road again through the Fields of the Dead, and later on (as usual) Trevor (the horse) indicates that Sir Lumsden has been beating him.

Derek is incensed, and will put his new plan in action tomorrow.

*Day #9*

Fields of the Dead.

Derek (played by Jackie) gets up very early and then with help from one of his colleagues (Watt, also played by Jackie) he sneaks over to Trevor (the horse) calming the other mounts nearby and then leads the horse away. Note the Druid is Invisible throughout the entire operation, but also making good use of his Speak with Animals. Trev is ridden through the wilds for a bit (with Pass Without Trace employed) and then after a chat with the horse, set free. Derek, still Invisible and very hard to track, heads back to camp, and then to bed.

Which is where Sir Lumsden finds him soon after he discovers that Trevor (the horse) is gone. The Noble gets very threatening…

It all kicks off again, the caravan is held up for an hour while Sir Lumsden (and his colleagues) investigate the situation- they find nothing untoward. Achreny (the Caravan Master) refuses to delay the caravan further, as he states- “there’s no sign of foul play, no tracks to be found, and nobody saw anything. Let’s get going.” 

Sir Lumsden, of course, buys a new horse from one of the other merchants on the caravan, he pays way over the odds for it- he also fumes all day.

Later he beats his new horse.

Derek is obviously fuming too.

Jackie probably should have confided with her colleagues with regard to her Free Trevor plan, maybe one of them would have pointed out that there are at least a half-a-dozen ‘spare’ horses with the caravan.

The new horse, Derek later learns (via Invisible & Speak with Animals) is called ‘Alan’, he’s not happy- the Druid heals the beast.

It seems a new (or perhaps just better) plan is needed.

*Day #10*

The Fields of the Dead, although the landscape is changing, the caravan is entering the low hills and mesas of the Trollclaws, the going gets harder- they’re beginning to climb in to the passes.

A quiet day, except…

Sgt Harald’s lucky set of gaming dice go missing- Radecere, a Gnome passenger on Beyd Sechepol’s Beer Wagon was only admiring the dice yesterday.

Therefore (and predictably) …

Sgt Harald forcefully confronts the Gnome- lots of swearing and lots of threats. However, Radecere insists that it wasn’t him- he didn’t take the dice. Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) is close to the action, the Priest of Lathander surreptitiously puts up a Zone of Truth- Radecere is telling the truth, which Lummins tells Sgt Harald. The Dwarf, as swiftly, apologises sincerely and profusely, and then in the next breath accuses anyone (and everyone) else that’s standing around watching events of being “filthy thieving scum”, which obviously goes down well.

Remarkably one of the folk standing around alternating between outrage and denial actually took the dice- Gamsy, a Guard on Beyd Sechepol’s Beer Wagon, and a suspected Cultist. Lummins’ Zone of Truth is still up, and the Priest is certain that Gamsy is lying, he advises Sgt Harald of this. The effect is instant, Sgt Harald goes for Gamsy and in a fury beats him unconscious with his fists- with an Action Surge, surprise and two rolls for max. damage.

It all goes a little bit crazy for a short while, some folk try to grab Sgt Harald (not a great idea, some of them get hit), some other folk try to help Gamsy- they’re furious (other Cultists?). Then Sgt Bobby (Guard Master) & Achreny (Caravan Master) turn up, the latter is starting to think that this caravan is cursed. After listening to various arguments et al Achreny is convinced enough to search Gamsy- he finds Sgt Harald’s dice (marked with ‘HH’). The folk protesting Gamsy’s innocence mostly disperse very quickly, the thief is restrained (manacled- Sgt Bobby has a pair) and then chained to one of Achreny’s carts. Gamsy will be thrown off the caravan at the next stop, on the other side of the Trollclaws.

The rest of the day is without incident- thank heavens.

Note while the above vignettes were going on a number of other PCs were doing the legwork, investigating their fellow passengers and the other wagons, and thus the updated caravan rota looks like this. Thanks to Sandy again for keeping it up to date.

Wagon #1 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human). Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Achreny Caravan Master & Sgt Bobby Guard Master + Ralph Little (Male Halfling) Teamster + Eldkin Agetul (Female Dwarf) Guard + Leda Widris (Female Human) Guard + Aldor Urnpolehurst (Male Human) Passenger- a dodgy lawyer + Gamsy (Male Human) Prisoner- probably another Cultist.

Wagon #2 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human). Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Dalton Fix (Male Halfling) Teamster + Ren Stubby (Male Halfling) Teamster + Orvustia Esseren (Female Human) Guard + Sulsedeg the Pole (Male Human) Guard (Very Tall) + Dort (Male Human) Passenger- Cultist? + Chiggly Vonn (Female Human) Passenger- Cultist?

Wagon #3 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Rand Dupe (Male Human) Cult Teamster + Teamster + Cult Guard (x2) + Cult Passenger (x?).

Wagon #4 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Cult Teamster (x2) + Cult Guard (x2) + Cult Passenger (x?).

Wagon #5 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Cult Teamster (x2) + Cult Guard (x2) + Cult Passenger (x?).

Wagon #6 Owner: Samardag the Hoper (Male Human). Cargo: Porcelain. On board- Samardag Wagon Master & Drek ‘the Magnificent’? (Male Human) Samardag’s NEW Bodyguard + Gond Bagshaw (Male Gnome) Teamster + 4 NEW Guards (all Male Humans), one called ‘Badda’, another called ‘Morbadd’, another called ‘Gork’ maybe (Cultists? Or just idiots).

Wagon #7 Owner: Lasfelro the Silent (Male Human). Cargo: Unknown? On board- Lasfelro Wagon Master + Gargoyle + Wererond (Female Human) Teamster + Tyjit (Female Dwarf) Guard + Tardol (Male Half-Orc) Guard- Cultist? + Hotlips Houlihan Passenger + Green Imsa (Female Human) Passenger- with green skin!

Wagon #8 Owner: Oyn Evermor (Male Human). Cargo: Exotic Birds. On board- Oyn Wagon Master + Enom Dark (Male Halfling) Teamster + Hard Bonk Guard + Garlik (Male Human) Guard- Cultist? + Lint Fermund (Male Half-Elf) Passenger- Cultist?

Wagon #9 Owner: Beyd Sechepol (Male Half-Elf). Cargo: Beer. On board- Beyd Wagon Master & Lummins Beyd’s Bodyguard + Losvius Dark (Male Halfling) Teamster + Lux Guard + Lasmeer (Male Half-Elf) Guard- Cultist? + Radecere (Male Gnome) Passenger- Cultist?

In addition, there are now eleven other folk travelling independently, but with the caravan, on their own mounts, including Derek Pilch, Watt & Sgt Harald Hardaxe and Sir Lumsden F’Tang & his two retainers (a Knight and a Wizard)- all three Cultists?

You’ll note that the PCs and Player’s paranoia is increasing as the journey goes on, it seems everyone is a potential Cultist. In reality the kindly DM has hidden 10 Cultists in amongst the passengers, the PCs have killed one (Tain- Hard Bonk’s victim), and another (Gamsy) is manacled and branded a thief, to be thrown off at the next stop.

After this session there’s a lot of chatter (via e-mail) about the Derek vs Sir Lumsden situation, some of the other players are concerned that Jackie (Derek & Watt) is ‘putting the operation at risk’, which I can just about see. Although, on the surface it just looks like an uppity Druid banging heads with an uppity Noble, what Jackie actually needs is some good advice about how to deal with the situation. Which, of course, is what I tell them… more next time.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #27 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #13 The Trollclaws.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 4
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 4
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 4
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 4

Secondary PCs.
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 4
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 4
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 4
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 4*

Note, this is session #27 of our game but only session #13 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

And so, the PCs are on the road to Waterdeep, keeping an eye on the Cultist wagons, and at the same time trying to discover the Cultists disguised as passengers et al, while staying undercover themselves.

It’s all go for the Players.

The caravan, at present, looks like this, apologies it’s complex but this is Sandy’s doing (Lux)-

Wagon #1 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human). Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Achreny Caravan Master & Sgt Bobby Guard Master + Ralph Little (Male Halfling) Teamster + Eldkin Agetul (Female Dwarf) Guard + Leda Widris (Female Human) Guard + Aldor Urnpolehurst (Male Human) Passenger- a dodgy lawyer + Gamsy (Male Human) Prisoner- probably another Cultist.

Wagon #2 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human). Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Dalton Fix (Male Halfling) Teamster + Ren Stubby (Male Halfling) Teamster + Orvustia Esseren (Female Human) Guard + Sulsedeg the Pole (Male Human) Guard (Very Tall) + Dort (Male Human) Passenger- Cultist? + Chiggly Vonn (Female Human) Passenger- Cultist?

Wagon #3 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Rand Dupe (Male Human) Cult Teamster + Teamster + Cult Guard (x2) + Cult Passenger (x?).

Wagon #4 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Cult Teamster (x2) + Cult Guard (x2) + Cult Passenger (x?).

Wagon #5 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Cult Teamster (x2) + Cult Guard (x2) + Cult Passenger (x?).

Wagon #6 Owner: Samardag the Hoper (Male Human). Cargo: Porcelain. On board- Samardag Wagon Master & Drek ‘the Magnificent’? (Male Human) Samardag’s NEW Bodyguard + Gond Bagshaw (Male Gnome) Teamster + 4 NEW Guards (all Male Humans), one called ‘Badda’, another called ‘Morbadd’, another called ‘Gork’ maybe (Cultists? Or just idiots).

Wagon #7 Owner: Lasfelro the Silent (Male Human). Cargo: Unknown? On board- Lasfelro Wagon Master + Gargoyle + Wererond (Female Human) Teamster + Tyjit (Female Dwarf) Guard + Tardol (Male Half-Orc) Guard- Cultist? + Hotlips Houlihan Passenger + Green Imsa (Female Human) Passenger- with green skin!

Wagon #8 Owner: Oyn Evermor (Male Human). Cargo: Exotic Birds. On board- Oyn Wagon Master + Enom Dark (Male Halfling) Teamster + Hard Bonk Guard + Garlik (Male Human) Guard- Cultist? + Lint Fermund (Male Half-Elf) Passenger- Cultist?

Wagon #9 Owner: Beyd Sechepol (Male Half-Elf). Cargo: Beer. On board- Beyd Wagon Master & Lummins Beyd’s Bodyguard + Losvius Dark (Male Halfling) Teamster + Lux Guard + Lasmeer (Male Half-Elf) Guard- Cultist? + Radecere (Male Gnome) Passenger- Cultist?

In addition, there are now eleven other folk travelling independently, but with the caravan, on their own mounts, including Derek Pilch (Human Druid), Watt (Human Bard) & Sgt Harald Hardaxe (Dwarf Fighter) and Sir Lumsden F’Tang & his two retainers (a Knight and a Wizard)- all three Cultists?

On we go…




*Day #11*

Still in the Fields of the Dead, actually climbing in to the lower hills of the Trollclaws, perhaps the hardest and most dangerous part of the journey.

Things do not go to plan.

Early evening, after the day’s travel is done, Hotlips (Halfling Rogue) decides to go for a nose around one of the Cultist wagons- the Players have been chatting between sessions, they’ve decided to put some effort in to investigating the wagons, rather than just weed out the Cult spies in the passenger manifest. Anyway, Hotlips gets caught nosing around by a pair of surly Cultist Guards and is warned off (with threats made), and later reported to Achreny (Caravan Master) & Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter & Guard Master).

Later still the Halfling Rogue (still dressed like a dandy) gets a severe telling off by the pair, which is odd to watch around the table- Pete (Sgt Bobby) telling off Sandy (Hotlips), that’s a switch-around.

Lux (Human Warlock) has been talking to people all day, she’s fairly certain that she has identified at least three Cultists pretending to be Guards or Passengers, and is also 90% certain that the Cult wagons are going all the way to Waterdeep. See later for new caravan list, and Cultists identified.

Derek Pilch however (played by Jackie, and after a little help from her fellow Players via e-mail between sessions) tries a new approach to the Sir Lumsden and his predilection for beating his mount conundrum. The new approach starts with the Druid apologising profusely, and at length, to Sir Lumsden- and once again volunteering to take good care of all three of the group’s mounts. Derek goes on to explain that he is a Druid of the Land and that it hurts him to see the beasts suffering. Sir Lumsden eventually agrees to give the Druid a trial run after Derek puts on a show with Moss, his old Pony. Employing a Speak with Animals spell (surreptitiously) he gets Moss to go fetch his backpack, to put out a campfire (the curmudgeonly Pony pees on it) and perform a few other tricks. Sir Lumsden is mighty impressed.

Sgt Bobby, the Guard Master, has also had time to chat with the manacled Gamsy (caught stealing from Sgt Harald), he’s certain the guy is a Cultist.

*Day #12*

The Fields of the Dead, now travelling through the lower hills of the Trollclaws.

And so today’s action…

While travelling Lux attempts to sweet talk Sir Lumsden a little- it doesn’t go well, the Noble interrupts her spiel when he has heard enough and accuses her of being a cheap harlot just trying to charm him out of his pants and his inheritance. Lux has never been so insulted (although there’s plenty of time yet, and if she keeps rolling low, well… who knows), the Warlock extricates herself from the situation swiftly. Lux broods for the rest of the day.

Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) spots that one of the Guards (Garlik on Wagon #8) has a dragon embellished pommel on a hidden dagger (in his boot), another Cultist identified- he figures (rightly, as it happens).

A little later, around Beyd’s Beer Wagon the two Sgt’s Bobby and Harald establish a semi-permanent (every evening) dice school, Sgt Bobby wins big- and everyone is smiles, he’s making friends, and is very loud and likeable. Sgt Harald loses every game he’s in and grouches loudly, the other Guards are wary of the surly Dwarf. Several of them caution Sgt Bobby (individually and in-private) that Sgt Harald is a trouble-maker, which makes Pete laugh (he plays both PCs).

Later still Hotlips and Watt attempt to go for a mooch around the Cult wagons, Watt keeps well-hidden- but Hotlips is spotted before she can even get close. The Halfling is reported (again) to Achreny (Caravan Master) and Sgt Bobby (Guard Master) and gets another dressing down, she’s on her final warning- one more incident and they’ll kick her off the caravan at the next port of call.

For a while Hotlips can’t work out why she keeps getting spotted by the Cultists, then she figures it out- or else notices that Tardol (a Half-Orc Guard on the same wagon as her- and suspected Cultist) is following her. Everywhere she goes Tardol turns up a short while later. Damn!

*Day #13*

The Trollclaws proper, and a slow day, the gradient rises and the road/track is rough and ready, hardly maintained at all, the going is tough- the caravan is forced to travel for 12 long hours to get to a safe camp site for tomorrow’s rest day. The next seven days (at least) will be spent in the Trollclaws, this is the calm before the storm.

En route Watt tries to entertain folk with a song, he’s off key (rolls a ‘2’ plus bonuses)- Sir Lumsden pays him a silver to shut up, the Bard is suitably offended. The Noble is doing his best to offend all of the PCs (or else the DM is).

Later however the Noble is very complimentary to Derek Pilch, his horse (Alan) is performing well- Alan (the horse) confirms that Sir Lumsden has not beaten him for two days. Woo-hoo!

One of the Teamsters on a Cultist wagon gets in to trouble later on, a horse slips- the reins jerk out of his hands, the wagon almost lurches off the side of a high-ish pass. In all the excitement the Teamster (Rand Dupe) fractures his wrist. Lummins sets and splints it (and secretly applies a Cure Wounds spell), soon the hurt has entirely gone, Lummins explains he has magic hands. Rand is overjoyed to be without pain (and able to do his job) he confides to the disguised Priest of Lathander that the fellers he’s working for are a suspicious bunch, they’ve not let him near the load, and are reluctant to even say where they’re going and why. Alas Lummins pushes a little too hard for info and Rand clams up, he remains however very grateful, Lummins will no doubt be back at a later date to check on the wound, and with more questions that need answers.

*Day #14*

Rest day in the lower Trollclaws, preparation for the big push starting tomorrow- through the high passes and across Trollclaw Ford. There’s a bit more vegetation here in the hills, and so Achreny (Caravan Master) suggests to Sgt Bobby (Guard Master) that he organise a hunt, but not to stray too far. A bit of fresh meat may improve the mood, particularly as there may be tough times ahead on the road.

As it turns out there are plenty of volunteers to join Sgt Bobby on the hunt, including almost all of the PCs (although as per the rules the PCs only get to play five of their PCs), however (and once again) things do not go quite as planned.

Watt falls down a fifteen-foot scarp and ends up stuck in a ditch- it takes him thirty minutes to extricate himself from the predicament, fortunately there’s no-one about to share his embarrassment.

Lux however… the Warlock foolishly decides to bring down a deer with an Eldritch Blast- there’s not much left of the beast, and Sir Lumsden is around to see it and he laughs himself silly (although he’s also now slightly wary of the Warlock).

Lux is very unhappy, Sandy playing Lux realises (in hindsight) that bringing down a deer with an Eldritch Blast may not have been the sensible option, she goes bananas on Sir Lumsden- with swearing and everything. Which, of course, just makes matters worse, soon enough a crowd has gathered to join the Noble in his sport- baiting and laughing at Lux. Her attempts to Intimidate the Noble (she rolls a ‘1’) just seem to make matters worse. In the end Sgt Bobby has to rescue her from the (very small) mob, Lux stalks off to hide her shame for the rest of the day (again).

Sandy (who plays Lux and Hotlips) has gone and broken her dice, neither of her PCs can get anything done, she’s had lots of good ideas but is constantly being stymied by low rolls. Whereas some of her compatriots are just rolling high all of the time… seemingly.

Lummins also bags a deer, more impressively he manages the feat using just his spear. But the winner of the hunt, or else the most kudos goes to- Sir Lumsden, who brings down two deer and a wild pig, and delivers them field dressed to the pot.

Otherwise it’s a quiet day off.

*Day #15*

The start of the high Trollclaws, and it’s tough going all day.

Early evening, when the shadows are longest, Samardag’s the Hoper’s cart is attacked, a pair of Peryton silently swoop down on the wagon.

The first Peryton is on Gork, one of the new-ish Guards hired to replace Watt & Sgt Harald, before he even knows what’s going on, the terrifying beast tears open the man’s chest and rips out his heart, dead.

The screams from the wagon bring others running, remember the Players can select a maximum of five PCs for play in each of these encounters, their other PCs are elsewhere doing other things (fighting off-screen enemies), or else just too far away from the action.




Before the PCs can get in to action Drek the Magnificent, supposedly an experienced adventurer but actually a farmer’s son- real name, Malcolm Turnip, is grabbed by the second Peryton and still screaming lifted half-a-dozen feet in to the air. The beast then butts its razor-sharp antlers in to the fellow’s face and upper body and gores Malcolm to death.

Lux’s Eldritch Blast rips in to the first Peryton, making off with Gork’s bloody heart.

Sgt Bobby scales the wagon, and then leaps at the second Peryton- slashing the beast wildly with his longsword. The Peryton drops the torn and broken body of Drek, as it loses height- Sgt Bobby hits again (with an Action Surge) and decapitates the beast (with a Crit).

Let’s face it Sgt Bobby looks v.v. cool right now.

Shame about Drek and all that but… very cool.

Seconds later Sgt Harald hits the first Peryton with a bolt from his heavy crossbow, while Lummins manages only a glancing blow with a Scorching Ray (the other two Rays are way off target). The badly wounded Peryton escapes the scene.

The adventurer’s named above are the heroes of the hour, and the five guys that joined the wagon at the last village before the Fields of the Dead are discovered to be the bored sons and daughters of farming families, and not a bunch of experienced adventurers. Samardag the Hoper, who hired the group, is distraught- as are the remaining three farmer’s kids, they just want to go home.

It takes a while to calm things down, but eventually after the roadside burial of the two fallen would-be-guards, the caravan heads off again.

Before the end of the day it becomes very obvious, both to Lux & Lummins, that they are being watched. It seems their displays of magic use have got the Cultist’s attention.

Later that night, while the caravan is camped out in the wild, the three surviving farmer’s kids get even more emotional- every sound in the night is a hidden threat, or else some terrifying beast about to attack. The whole campsite is awake soon after; such is the kid’s terror. Sgt Bobby tries to calm the situation and stop the trio from making so much noise. Sgt Harald wanders by, punches two of the kids out (nice Action Surge) and calls the one still conscious, and now no-longer screaming (funny that), a ‘sack of shi*’ and tells him to ‘Dwarf-up’. Tough love, in action.

The three farmer’s kids will be let off the caravan at the next port of call, The Troll’s Den- a fortified waystation and inn on the other side of the Trollclaws. 

Oh, and Samardag the Hoper apologises profusely, and then offers a little extra money to Watt & Sgt Harald- the pair get their old jobs back.

*Day #16*

High in the Trollclaws.

The caravan is subdued after yesterday’s deaths- and last night’s dramas (and lack of sleep). Achreny (Caravan Master) starts the day by giving a little speech about ‘all pulling together’. Then it’s Sgt Bobby’s turn to offer a few words, because the DM likes to put Pete on the spot every now and then. Sgt Bobby’s words of wisdom are, in essence, things will get better when we get out of the Trollclaws… probably. 

Very stirring.

Later Sgt Harald observes another Cultist on his wagon, the guy has a belt buckle shaped like a dragon, so he must be. Right?

Lummins, casting about for something to do, decides to help Derek Pilch out with Sir Lumsden’s horses. Sir Lumsden is happy to meet Lummins- a hero in the Noble’s eyes after the Peryton attack. Lummins, unsure how to play it (Derek thinks these guys are Cultists), eventually comes down on the side of truth and introduces the Light of Lathander in to Sir Lumsden’s heart, and miraculously it works. Sir Lumsden wants to hear more and schedules another meeting with Lummins later on- which also goes smoothly. Note by the end of the day Sir Lumsden has promised to make a significant contribution to the Church, and also to attend a few services in Waterdeep, his final destination.

Sir Lumsden is a new-ish man, and much nicer to Derek (even apologising for his earlier behaviour), he and Lummins continue their campfire religious chats which on occasion also feature Sgt Bobby, who has also latterly seen the Light. Sir Lumsden and his crew are not Cultists, of this the Players are now certain.  

Hard Bonk (Half-Orc Monk) however is certain that both Passengers and the other Guard on his wagon are Cultists, or else they all seem to know each other well from some previous encounter- less likely, particularly as they pretend otherwise at times.

*Day #17*

Still high in the Trollclaws, crossing the Trollclaw Ford today.

Midday and on a narrow pass approaching the ford one of the Cultist wagons takes a sharp turn and loses a wheel over the edge of the pass- the wagon is however saved, although some of the cargo comes loose and several boxes fall off, a pair of them split open- there’s a big to-do. The Cultist Guards from all of the wagons, and it is noted- a couple of other fellows (who the PCs have marked down as Cultists) from other wagons come to help clear up the mess.

Lux does a great job of distracting several Guards, playing the damsel in distress- with plenty of cleavage (Sandy’s idea, I want to make that clear). Watt meantime casts Invisibility on Hotlips, and the Halfling sneaks aboard the Cult cart, and is still there when it’s fixed and made ready to depart. Sgt Bobby is also one of the first on to the scene and has his elbows out- he helps to get the spilled loot back in to the boxes, and in the process spots several items taken from Greenest, he’s certain- including a Silver Teapot that belonged to Governor Nighthill. Sgt Harald also gets close enough to check out the hoard.

Hotlips meanwhile sits tight, she’s on the cart to try to overhear what the Cultists are talking about- nothing of interest, as it turns out, at least not before the spell’s duration expires. The Halfling has to get off the cart quickly and then down a scarp to avoid being spotted, resulting in bruised knees and ego. The Cultists overhear her struggle and stop the cart for a minute to take a look around, but they can’t find her, or anything wrong, and so head on again.

The Players were a little foxed at the time (and after via e-mail) they expected to get some more clues, eventually Hotlips comes up with an explanation as to why the Cultists were not giving away their secrets. The Halfling’s inspiration is dead simple- the Teamsters are not Cultists while the Guards and any Passengers very likely are.

The PCs will work to explore this new theory.

Later Hard Bonk joins the two Sgt’s card school and soon becomes an integral member of the company, he loses every hand he’s dealt, he’s incredibly popular with the other Guards et al- he seems unconcerned with his loses, ideal.

*Day #18*

The Trollclaws, and the weather suddenly gets worse- rain, lots of it. By the end of the day everyone is soaked, there’s nowhere to hide. To make matters worse the temperature drops and a few of the good folk are starting to look frayed and run down.

In areas with low visibility Sgt Bobby has to ride ahead and attempt to figure out the best parts of the track to take, Derek the Druid helps out on Moss.

Lummins during the evening gets around to see all of his disguised comrades, ostensibly to explain Lummins’ Patented Cultist Percentage-o-meter, see it in action on the caravan list below.

A tough, but quiet, day- only two more days in the Trollclaws, probably.

*Day #19*

The Trollclaws, and still the rain comes down.

Only an hour or so down the road and the caravan comes across a cart under attack. Fortunately, exactly five of the PCs are up with the lead wagon of the caravan, and in to action only seconds later…




A group of Hobgoblins have surrounded a lone (and broken) wagon, beneath which a trio (at least) of Human defenders are taking cover and attempting to keep the Hobgoblins at bay. As the PCs, hidden by the rain, rush to help, the Hobgoblins abandon their positions and charge the defenders. Lux skids to a halt and fires a Shatter in to the midst of a clutch of Hobgoblins (and they all fail their saves) and slays three of the creatures in a thunderous burst. To make matters worse Watt repeats the trick, although only wounding two more Hobgoblins.

The charging Hobgoblins however are already amongst the defenders; the Hobgoblin Captain cuts down one of them. Sgt Bobby Action Surges his way as close to the action as he can and spins a dagger in to the Hobgoblin Captain’s back, “Fight me! Bastard!”, the good Sgt screams at the Captain. The large Hobgoblin nods, and then hisses at two of his colleagues who immediately flank their boss, then the trio set about taking Sgt Bobby down. The brave Fighter is cut badly (and repeatedly), Sgt Harald rushes in to help his comrade in arms.

Lummins fires Scorching Rays in to the melee, seconds later two more Hobgoblins fall, then the defenders formerly hidden under the wagon come out to join the fight, soon enough there’s only the Hobgoblin Captain left standing.

The smarter than the average Hobgoblin flees the scene, he doesn’t get far- an Eldritch Blast (Lux), an arrow in the back (Watt), a dagger in the back (Sgt Bobby) and lastly a Scorching Ray… or two (Lummins).

Dead, and of course the guy that comes out looking like the golden boy is Sgt Bobby, the lead wagons of the caravan arriving on the scene just in time to see the brave Sgt challenge a trio of Hobgoblins in order to save the cart’s defenders… and thus the legend grows.

Alas three of the defenders lose their lives in the confrontation, and again there are more burials by the road-side. However, two Guards and a young merchant have been saved from certain death. Ralf Hopscotch, Lumber Merchant, promises, well… lots of things, if the PCs/caravan can help them out of the Trollclaws and to The Troll’s Den and safety.

An hour or so later and the PCs (mainly Lummins and Derek Pilch with the ideas, and the necessary skills) cobble together a method of pulling the merchants wagon home rather than having to leave it here.

It’s slow going for the rest of the day, and after the stoppage the caravan has to carry on until late in the evening to make up for lost time, but there are no encounters and the weather at last takes a turn for the better- the rain stops, and the evening is cool rather than cold.

That however is the end of this session.

And this is the new/old/updated look of the caravan-

Wagon #1 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human). Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Achreny Caravan Master & Sgt Bobby Guard Master + Ralph Little (Male Halfling) Teamster + Eldkin Agetul (Female Dwarf) Guard + Leda Widris (Female Human) Guard + Aldor Urnpolehurst (Male Human) Passenger- a dodgy lawyer + Gamsy (Male Human) Prisoner (100% CULT).

Wagon #2 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human). Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Dalton Fix (Male Halfling) Teamster + Ren Stubby (Male Halfling) Teamster + Orvustia Esseren (Female Human) Guard + Sulsedeg the Pole (Male Human) Guard (Very Tall) + Dort (Male Human) Passenger (100% CULT) + Chiggly Vonn (Female Human) Passenger (100% CULT).

Wagon #3 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Rand Dupe (Male Human) Teamster (25% CULT) + Teamster + Cult Guard (x2) + Cult Passenger (x?)- NO PASSENGERS?

Wagon #4 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Cult Teamster (x2) + Cult Guard (x2) + Cult Passenger (x?) - NO PASSENGERS?

Wagon #5 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Cult Teamster (x2) + Cult Guard (x2) + Cult Passenger (x?) - NO PASSENGERS?

Wagon #6 Owner: Samardag the Hoper (Male Human). Cargo: Porcelain. On board- Samardag Wagon Master & Watt Samardag’s Old/NEW Bodyguard + Gond Bagshaw (Male Gnome) Teamster + Sgt Harald Guard + Trell (Male Human) (75% CULT) + 3 Passengers (all Male Human Farmers sons, idiots).

Wagon #7 Owner: Lasfelro the Silent (Male Human). Cargo: Unknown? On board- Lasfelro Wagon Master + Gargoyle + Wererond (Female Human) Teamster + Tyjit (Female Dwarf) Guard + Tardol (Male Half-Orc) (100% CULT) + Hotlips Houlihan Passenger + Green Imsa (Female Human) Passenger- with green skin!

Wagon #8 Owner: Oyn Evermor (Male Human). Cargo: Exotic Birds. On board- Oyn Wagon Master + Enom Dark (Male Halfling) Teamster + Hard Bonk Guard + Garlik (Male Human) (100% CULT) + Lint Fermund (Male Half-Elf) (75% CULT).

Wagon #9 Owner: Beyd Sechepol (Male Half-Elf). Cargo: Beer. On board- Beyd Wagon Master & Lummins Beyd’s Bodyguard + Losvius Dark (Male Halfling) Teamster + Lux Guard + Lasmeer (Male Half-Elf) (100% CULT) + Radecere (Male Gnome) Passenger (75% CULT).

Wagon #10 Owner: Ralf Hopscotch (Male Human). Cargo: Lumber. On board- Ralf Wagon Master + Phineas (Male Human) Guard + Foldor (Male Human) Guard- both somewhat terrified by events.

In addition, there are now nine other folk travelling independently, but with the caravan, on their own mounts, including Derek Pilch, Sir Lumsden F’Tang & his two retainers (a Knight and a Wizard)- (all 0% CULT).

As you can see the Players are now voting on who is and who isn’t a Cultist, there are four of them (Players) and so 100% Cult just signifies that all four Players believe the individual is a member of the Cult. Remember that every day a maximum of five PCs get to make a roll of some sort as they attempt some form of activity or interaction. Remember, you’re seeing the results here rather than all of the awkward (or otherwise) conversations the PCs get themselves in to with the various individuals on the caravan (all potential Cultists).

Just to reiterate I have hidden 10 Cultists in the caravan (not including those on the Cult wagons), the guys- looking at Lux’s list above, have identified all ten of them- remember Tain, definitely a Cultist was killed by Hard Bonk right back at the start. Only that’s not the case, they’re mostly right with their selection but… well, they’ve got eight out of ten right so far. Note I haven’t told them there are ten Cultists hidden amongst the passengers, or indicated whether their selections (above) are right or wrong.

Also, worth noting that these sessions are much shorter than usual, and much more laid back- one PC gets in to a 5 to 10-minute conversation or activity, and then another- there’s a lot of rinse and repeat but the interaction (and chats) are all good. The Players have developed an approach, Sgt Bobby loud and jovial all the way through to Sgt Harald who is rude and in your face.

It seems to be working, although I think the Players are gagging for a bit more action (combat), I told them ahead of time that there would be a maximum of five of these sessions, I’m aiming to get through at least ten days of travel in each session- so there could be three more to come.

I also made it clear to the players that they could make the travel go quicker, they were nonplussed at this statement. I therefore explained again- I said at the start, and have reiterated in every session, that a maximum of five PCs can make a Skill Check or else get involved in some activity every day of travel. Again, the players were confused- ‘Maximum’, I explained is the key word in the sentence, the ‘Minimum’ number activities needed to complete a day of travel is zero.

In short if the PCs chose to just travel, and not get up to any investigations et al, then the day just passes- subject to any other encounters I throw at the caravan. We can spend the best part of thirty minutes to an hour playing through a day’s activity, or we can do it in five to ten minutes tops- depending on what they (the PCs) want to get up to.

Oh! Yeah!

Was the most repeated exclamation. 

More next time.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #28 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #14 Terror Fungi.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 4
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 4
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 4
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 4

Secondary PCs.
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 4
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 4
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 4
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 4*

Note, this is session #28 of our game but only session #14 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

And so, the PCs on the road to Waterdeep, keeping an eye on the Cultist wagons, and at the same time trying to discover the Cultists disguised as passengers et al, while staying undercover themselves.

And this is the new/old/updated look of the caravan-

Wagon #1 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human). Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Achreny Caravan Master & Sgt Bobby Guard Master + Ralph Little (Male Halfling) Teamster + Eldkin Agetul (Female Dwarf) Guard + Leda Widris (Female Human) Guard + Aldor Urnpolehurst (Male Human) Passenger- a dodgy lawyer + Gamsy (Male Human) Prisoner (100% CULT).

Wagon #2 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human). Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Dalton Fix (Male Halfling) Teamster + Ren Stubby (Male Halfling) Teamster + Orvustia Esseren (Female Human) Guard + Sulsedeg the Pole (Male Human) Guard (Very Tall) + Dort (Male Human) Passenger (100% CULT) + Chiggly Vonn (Female Human) Passenger (100% CULT).

Wagon #3 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Rand Dupe (Male Human) Teamster (25% CULT) + Teamster + Cult Guard (x2) + Cult Passenger (x?)- NO PASSENGERS?

Wagon #4 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Cult Teamster (x2) + Cult Guard (x2) + Cult Passenger (x?) - NO PASSENGERS?

Wagon #5 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Cult Teamster (x2) + Cult Guard (x2) + Cult Passenger (x?) - NO PASSENGERS?

Wagon #6 Owner: Samardag the Hoper (Male Human). Cargo: Porcelain. On board- Samardag Wagon Master & Watt Samardag’s Old/NEW Bodyguard + Gond Bagshaw (Male Gnome) Teamster + Sgt Harald Guard + Trell (Male Human) (75% CULT) + 3 Passengers (all Male Human Farmers sons, idiots).

Wagon #7 Owner: Lasfelro the Silent (Male Human). Cargo: Unknown? On board- Lasfelro Wagon Master + Gargoyle + Wererond (Female Human) Teamster + Tyjit (Female Dwarf) Guard + Tardol (Male Half-Orc) (100% CULT) + Hotlips Houlihan Passenger + Green Imsa (Female Human) Passenger- with green skin!

Wagon #8 Owner: Oyn Evermor (Male Human). Cargo: Exotic Birds. On board- Oyn Wagon Master + Enom Dark (Male Halfling) Teamster + Hard Bonk Guard + Garlik (Male Human) (100% CULT) + Lint Fermund (Male Half-Elf) (75% CULT).

Wagon #9 Owner: Beyd Sechepol (Male Half-Elf). Cargo: Beer. On board- Beyd Wagon Master & Lummins Beyd’s Bodyguard + Losvius Dark (Male Halfling) Teamster + Lux Guard + Lasmeer (Male Half-Elf) (100% CULT) Guard + Radecere (Male Gnome) Passenger (75% CULT).

Wagon #10 Owner: Ralf Hopscotch (Male Human). Cargo: Lumber. On board- Ralf Wagon Master + Phineas (Male Human) Guard + Foldor (Male Human) Guard- both somewhat terrified by events.

In addition, there are now nine other folk travelling independently, but with the caravan, on their own mounts, including Derek Pilch (Human Druid), Sir Lumsden F’Tang & his two retainers (a Knight and a Wizard)- (all 0% CULT).

After the chat at the end of the last session- about how to make thing go quicker by doing less, the Players are keen to get through a big chunk of travel in this session.

Also note at the start of each of these roleplay heavy sessions it has become the custom for me to ask the Players what they are seeking to achieve today, I did this for a variety of reasons- to keep them and me on track, to add impetus and/or direction- to get them to set goals or work towards a specific outcome, and also so that I can get a heads up with regard to their latest scheme.

They send e-mails between sessions you see, and my spy tells me that the traffic has increased dramatically lately. Some of the Players are itching to get in to action (Pete & Sandy)- by which I mean slay all the Cultists and… well, they’ve not planned that far ahead yet.

The compromise option put forward by Rob is a good old-fashioned kidnapping, or perhaps a disappearance. The Players at this point are trying to discover who is leading the Cultists on the caravan, and then borrow him or her and extract information from them.

Flaws have already been pointed out with this plan, by other Players via e-mail, like what are the Cultists going to tell us that we don’t already know? Also, I thought we were just supposed to be watching the Cultists? It seems however that Jackie is the only one who is along for the ride, happy to play the waiting game.

Just thought I’d let you in on the background noise.

And so…




*Day #20*

Out of the Trollclaws at last, the weather is better- a warm breeze, and no rain- there’s an air of relief about the caravan, they’re through the mountains, although ahead is another ten days or so travelling through the Fields of the Dead.

Lux (Human Warlock) makes a new friend, she bewitches one of the could-be Cultists, Lasmeer a Half-Elf also employed as a Guard on Beyd’s Beer Wagon. The two are in cahoots for much of the day, Lux is very interested in everything that Lasmeer mentions, at the end of the day he thinks he’s in with a chance.

Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric), on the other hand, is having to field questions of his own- when Lasmeer is not making eyes at Lux the Half-Elf Guard is subtly trying to find out about Lummins’ past, present and/or abilities, after witnessing the Priest of Lathander spray around Scorching Rays (vs the Perytons). Once or twice the Cleric gets close to losing his cool, and then foolishly let’s slip the fact he is an ordained Priest of Lathander- which just leads to more questions, like why the hell are you working as a Guard on a merchant caravan?

Handily Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter & Guard Master) shows up and talks at the trio (Lux, Lasmeer & Lummins) in an effort to deflect the Cultist’s enquiries, it works- a bit, the guy is still mighty suspicious.

That however is the only action (the Players are doing less), the caravan at the end of the day makes it at last to Troll’s Den, a fortified roadhouse and inn, also home to a contingent of Road Wardens. Rest and relaxation at last.

*Day #21*

The Troll’s Den.

Sgt Bobby (Guard Master) calls a meeting at which all Guards and Teamsters must attend, the topic- protocols if and when the caravan comes under attack, as with the Perytons. The talk is dull, but semi-informative, however the true purpose of the chat doesn’t become apparent until later- first the Guards are dismissed, Bobby (and a couple of the other PCs) want to chat some more with the Teamsters.

Then when the meeting with the Teamsters is about done several of the Brother of the First Light make a bee-line for any and all of the Teamsters employed on the Cult caravans. The PCs have brainstormed a new approach, the Teamsters (they presume) are not Cultists, they could however have vital information, things that they have overheard.

Again, there are mixed results, Lummins messes up again- frustrated the Priest of Lathander ends up shouting the odds at the Teamster he has paired with, it doesn’t go down well. Lux on the other hand (and again) has her guy eating out of her hands, and with spectacular results.

At the end of the rest day the Brothers are certain that the Teamsters are all hired hands, that the Guards on the Cult wagons are all ‘dodgy’ and that a guy called Trodd, a Guard on the first Cult wagon (#3 in the caravan) is in charge. Another Guard called him “Claw” and was reprimanded on the spot for doing so… oh and the Cultists are definitely going all the way to Waterdeep, and possibly beyond.

A good day for detectivising, except for Lummins who by the end of the day is now obviously being watched like a hawk by several could-be Cultists.

Note, the three traumatised farmer’s kids that were formerly pretending to be experienced adventurers are let off the caravan at the Troll’s Den, as is Gamsy (the Cultist who stole from Sgt Harald (Dwarf Fighter)) who is handed over to the Road Wardens.

*Day #22*

On the road again and in to the Fields of the Dead.

Or rather the caravan should-be except for the fact that the area surrounding the Troll’s Den, on all sides- and for as far as the eye can see, is covered with small purple fungi, there are actually millions upon millions of them. What’s worse several early risers at the Troll’s Den have been outside and interacted with the fungi- i.e. kicked a few over, the fungi reacted by emitting a moaning and/or screeching noise (although quietly)- as if dying.  Worse still all of those that have been outside now find themselves… well, feeling low- teary and depressed, also a bit panicked.

News travels fast in the Troll’s Den, soon after all of the inhabitants of the place are atop the walls to witness the terrible sight. Eventually, after much chatter, Sgt Bobby (Guard Master) & Achreny (Caravan Master) head out to examine the phenomena first hand, Derek Pilch (the Druid, remember) tags along.

Sgt Bobby repeats the experiment, eventually clearing a swathe of the fungi with a scythe- the fungi do indeed moan a bit, like air-escaping, but Sgt Bobby is ‘not that bothered’. He continues to clear a path, Achreny however is clearly anxious and on-edge, with his hands clamped over his ears he quickly flees the scene.

And so, Sgt Bobby cuts a path, right up until the moment that Derek Pilch finishes his examination of the fungi- he is certain that they are highly toxic, and quite possibly magical in nature, he pronounces the land surrounding the Troll’s Den cursed.

And so, for all our good intentions to move our journey forward quickly we come very swiftly to a dead halt.

And before we start let me just add that Derek rolled a ‘1’ for his Nature check, the DM then rolled his random what happens next D20, and what do you know- me and Derek got snake eyes ‘1’ & ‘1’.

Bring on the chaos.

This is what happens over the next 8 hours (in game, just over an hour in around-the-table-real-world time)-

1)    At least half-a-dozen would-be doom-merchants wildly and loudly speculate as to what terror the fungi represent, all of the myriad theories end in the death of all of those within the Troll’s Den.

2)    Mass panic takes hold, briefly… Lux manages to calm a chunk of the populace down with a stirring speech.

3)    Derek Pilch however is certain and loud- the fungi out there are killers, and Jackie (egged on by the dastardly DM- me) is loving the doomsayer-stuff, and rolling very high on her Persuasion checks, much to the delight (no really) of her fellow Players.

4)    The panic and the doomsayers crank up the volume again, basically it’s the end of the world- the fungi are coming to get us!

5)    Sgt Bobby, if anyone is interested, continues to protest (while still clearing a path) that there’s nothing wrong with the fungi, only they just make a funny noise when you uproot/kill them.

6)    A fight (of sorts) breaks out back at the Troll’s Den, it was inevitable really- just a punch up and a bit of pushing and shoving, accompanied by cries of “We’re all doomed!” Nobody much gets hurt, although Hard Bonk (Half-Orc Monk) roundhouse kicks a couple of stable lads in to early next week.

7)    I’m laughing like a drain at times, and Jackie is not far behind- several of the other Players (actually just Sandy) have yet to see the funny side of things.

8)    Lux and Lummins in combo manage to calm the crowd (yet again), it is however agreed that no-one is going outside.

9)    Four different factions (pick your favourite doom-monger) head off to different areas of the Troll’s Den compound to pump up the panic.

10)    Note the Cultists effectively constitute one of these factions, they’re mostly sticking together but are also a bit panicked.

11)    Sgt Bobby eventually convinces a bunch of Road Wardens to help him clear the path, one of the fellows runs back to the Troll’s Den, but the others grab scythes and get on with it- a little later the road-clearers stuff rags in their ears.

12)    Later still, when nobody Cult-shaped is about to see, Lummins conjures a Flaming Sphere and adopts a scorched earth policy, he enjoys himself immensely. 

13)    Soon after the road ahead is clear, the fungi themselves look to be growing back but…

14)    More stirring speeches are made to the various groups and factions, basically- the way ahead is clear, let’s get the caravan going again. Not everyone is convinced.

15)    The above message is given a new twist, let’s get out while we can- which brings new energy to the brand.

16)    Eight or so hours behind schedule the caravan departs the Troll’s Den, as do the Road Wardens.

And, at last, we’re back on the road again.

The rest of the day, such as it is, is without incident- everyone, but especially Derek Pilch, keeps very quiet about what just happened.

Although Jackie is still laughing about it. How to make a ‘1’ work for you.

Eventually…

*Day #23*

The Fields of the Dead, the weather is fine and there are no encounters or incidents.

The PCs continue to nose around the Cultist wagons, but a sort of truce has been called, the Players just want to get on, to make up time.

*Day #24*

The Fields of the Dead and another easy day, and an inn in sight at the end of it- The Red Fox, complete with compound, stables et al- ideal, particularly as it has been raining all day, on and off- more ‘on’ than ‘off’ at the moment.

The Red Fox is a big inn, room enough for everyone you would think, which is the case until four boorish tough guys start shouting the odds (four Veterans, they’re harder than you think), Sgt Bobby (obviously) takes exception and reprimands them, this doesn’t go down well. Sgt Harald (also obviously) is quickly to the flash point, he’s particularly assiduous- he brings the flash point with him.




It gets to a punch up, although (and slightly oddly) the other three PCs in the encounter (Lummins, Watt (Human Bard) & Lux) decide to leave the fighting to the two Sgt’s figuring they can take down the four surly fellows. How wrong they are… thirty seconds of slugfest later and of the four attackers one is about to collapse, another is hurting, while the last two are still as fresh as daisies. The two Sgt’s however are both bruised and bloodied- it’s a proper rumble.

Which is why Lummins, Watt & Lux have to help out.

Lux, not wanting to use any obvious spells gets her Shillelagh out and starts breaking heads, she’s not a great melee combatant however. Watt settles for insulting the attackers with some of his patented Vicious Mockery (Is that your hair, or is your head unravelling?), while Lummins supplies secret Healing Words.

The party of five adventurers are trying desperately not to look like a party of five adventurers.

The Sgt’s take down two of the four rough men, but then Sgt Bobby is knocked unconscious with a head-butt to the face (although seconds later back he’s on his feet thanks to Lummins). Lux batters Sgt Bobby’s attacker from behind- and sends the fellow running for the door. The last bad guy standing, very soon after, also takes to his heels.

The fight is won, and the crowd (mostly) cheers, although…

Reg Winkle, the owner of The Red Fox, is not happy and tries to chuck the two Sgt’s out of the inn- Lux comes to the rescue with some fine words, and a fair display of cleavage. Reg Winkle changes his mind, as it turns out there’s room at the inn for all of the Brothers of the First Light, and for the rest of the caravan.

A degree of normalcy returns, and everyone gets a good night’s rest, although Sgt Bobby has a sore nose, cheekbone, ear, both fists… he took a spectacular beating.

*Day #25 to #27*

Out of the Fields of the Dead, and on to the Trade Way at last, en route to civilisation.

We skipped through a few days in double quick time, with no encounters on the road to hamper the PCs, and their investigations are much limited.

The Players are still plotting on the other side of the DMs screen, they’ve figured out who the leader of the Cultists is- Trodd, a Dragonclaw (most likely) travelling on the lead Cult wagon. The plan is they’re going to kidnap the guy as soon as they can and pump him for information, if they can do this in a large town or city- best bet being Daggerford, they can also contact some of their faction acquaintances and perhaps even disappear the Cultist.

The problem with their plan, which they have (thankfully) already thought of, and are discussing- extensively, is they’re not sure what questions they are going to ask Trodd, or else what information he will have that will be worth their efforts.

And so, we go on, on the Trade Way, and all the way to the ruins of Castle Dragonspear and the makeshift settlement that has built up near it. The ruined castle is being repaired, although in a haphazard sort of way, clearly money for the project has ebbed and flowed, rather than being a steady stream.




*Day #28*

Dragonspear.

The caravan makes camp just outside of the settlement and spends a rest day with easy access to a few of the ‘everyday’ facilities they’ve been missing- including a tent tavern, and a small market with a variety of local traders (mostly produce), and a few other amenities.

A little light investigation, although we’re skipping forward with our story- the Players spend a bit of coin to acquire much needed luxuries for the road ahead, other than that… time passes swiftly until they’re on the road again.

DMs Interlude- I tried to find an up to date internet page to say what exists at Dragonspear, I couldn’t, therefore we’ll skip over this bit- I explained this to the Players. Is there anything out there?

*Day #29 to #31*

On the road to Daggerford, investigations continue, the Players have their kidnap plan prepared but are still reluctant to commit.

Easy travel, with other caravans and wanderers also using the road, in both directions- the weather is better, and the mood is good. With the PCs investigations reduced to minimal then the Cultists also reduce their watchfulness. Lummins and Hotlips (Halfling Rogue) are no longer being followed everywhere they go.

It’s very easy-going, that is until *Day #32*, but that’s in the next session. 

The caravan at present-

Wagon #1 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human). Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Achreny Caravan Master & Sgt Bobby Guard Master + Ralph Little (Male Halfling) Teamster + Eldkin Agetul (Female Dwarf) Guard + Leda Widris (Female Human) Guard + Aldor Urnpolehurst (Male Human) Passenger- a dodgy lawyer.

Wagon #2 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human). Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Dalton Fix (Male Halfling) Teamster + Ren Stubby (Male Halfling) Teamster + Orvustia Esseren (Female Human) Guard + Sulsedeg the Pole (Male Human) Guard (Very Tall) + Dort (Male Human) Passenger (100% CULT) + Chiggly Vonn (Female Human) Passenger (100% CULT).

Wagon #3 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Rand Dupe (Male Human) Teamster (0% CULT) + Dirk Trumble (Male Human) Teamster (0% CULT) + Dragonclaw Trodd (Male Human) Cult Guard- in charge + Flerk (Male Half-Orc) Cult Guard - NO PASSENGERS.

Wagon #4 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Riley Bishoo (Male Half-Elf) Teamster (0% CULT) + Tel Munn (Male Human) Teamster (0% CULT) + Rem (Male Human) Cult Guard + Yad (Male Human) Cult Guard - NO PASSENGERS.

Wagon #5 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Greg Spockle (Male Halfling) Teamster (0% CULT) + Reg Trotter (Male Human) Teamster (0% CULT) + Gurp (Male Half-Orc) Cult Guard + Grelda (Female Half-Orc) Cult Guard - NO PASSENGERS.

Wagon #6 Owner: Samardag the Hoper (Male Human). Cargo: Porcelain. On board- Samardag Wagon Master & Watt Samardag’s Old/NEW Bodyguard + Gond Bagshaw (Male Gnome) Teamster + Sgt Harald Guard + Trell (Male Human) (75% CULT).

Wagon #7 Owner: Lasfelro the Silent (Male Human). Cargo: Unknown? On board- Lasfelro Wagon Master + Gargoyle + Wererond (Female Human) Teamster + Tyjit (Female Dwarf) Guard + Tardol (Male Half-Orc) (100% CULT) + Hotlips Houlihan Passenger + Green Imsa (Female Human) Passenger- with green skin!

Wagon #8 Owner: Oyn Evermor (Male Human). Cargo: Exotic Birds. On board- Oyn Wagon Master + Enom Dark (Male Halfling) Teamster + Hard Bonk Guard + Garlik (Male Human) (100% CULT) + Lint Fermund (Male Half-Elf) (75% CULT).

Wagon #9 Owner: Beyd Sechepol (Male Half-Elf). Cargo: Beer. On board- Beyd Wagon Master & Lummins Beyd’s Bodyguard + Losvius Dark (Male Halfling) Teamster + Lux Guard + Lasmeer (Male Half-Elf) (100% CULT) Guard + Radecere (Male Gnome) Passenger (75% CULT).

Wagon #10 Owner: Ralf Hopscotch (Male Human). Cargo: Lumber. On board- Ralf Wagon Master + Phineas (Male Human) Guard + Foldor (Male Human) Guard- both somewhat terrified by events.

In addition, there are now nine other folk travelling independently, but with the caravan, on their own mounts, including Derek Pilch, Sir Lumsden F’Tang & his two retainers (a Knight and a Wizard)- (all 0% CULT).

More next time.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #29 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #15 I’m Too Sexy.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 4
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 4
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 4
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 4

Secondary PCs.
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 4
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 4
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 4
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 4*

Note, this is session #29 of our game but only session #15 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

Still on the road to Waterdeep, keeping an eye on the Cultist wagons, and at the same time trying to discover the Cultists disguised as passengers et al, while staying undercover themselves.

The Players are still talking between sessions of kidnapping the leader of the Cultist Guards (Dragonclaw Trodd) and interrogating and/or disappearing him with the help of their factions, this plan may or may not be put in to action in Daggerford. They’re still debating whether this is the right way to go.

And this is the new/old/updated look of the caravan-

Wagon #1 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human). Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Achreny Caravan Master & Sgt Bobby Guard Master + Ralph Little (Male Halfling) Teamster + Eldkin Agetul (Female Dwarf) Guard + Leda Widris (Female Human) Guard + Aldor Urnpolehurst (Male Human) Passenger- a dodgy lawyer.

Wagon #2 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human). Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Dalton Fix (Male Halfling) Teamster + Ren Stubby (Male Halfling) Teamster + Orvustia Esseren (Female Human) Guard + Sulsedeg the Pole (Male Human) Guard (Very Tall) + Dort (Male Human) Passenger (100% CULT) + Chiggly Vonn (Female Human) Passenger (100% CULT).

Wagon #3 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Rand Dupe (Male Human) Teamster (0% CULT) + Dirk Trumble (Male Human) Teamster (0% CULT) + Dragonclaw Trodd (Male Human) Cult Guard- in charge + Flerk (Male Half-Orc) Cult Guard - NO PASSENGERS.

Wagon #4 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Riley Bishoo (Male Half-Elf) Teamster (0% CULT) + Tel Munn (Male Human) Teamster (0% CULT) + Rem (Male Human) Cult Guard + Yad (Male Human) Cult Guard - NO PASSENGERS.

Wagon #5 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Greg Spockle (Male Halfling) Teamster (0% CULT) + Reg Trotter (Male Human) Teamster (0% CULT) + Gurp (Male Half-Orc) Cult Guard + Grelda (Female Half-Orc) Cult Guard - NO PASSENGERS.

Wagon #6 Owner: Samardag the Hoper (Male Human). Cargo: Porcelain. On board- Samardag Wagon Master & Watt Samardag’s Old/NEW Bodyguard + Gond Bagshaw (Male Gnome) Teamster + Sgt Harald Guard + Trell (Male Human) (75% CULT).

Wagon #7 Owner: Lasfelro the Silent (Male Human). Cargo: Unknown? On board- Lasfelro Wagon Master + Gargoyle + Wererond (Female Human) Teamster + Tyjit (Female Dwarf) Guard + Tardol (Male Half-Orc) (100% CULT) + Hotlips Houlihan Passenger + Green Imsa (Female Human) Passenger- with green skin!

Wagon #8 Owner: Oyn Evermor (Male Human). Cargo: Exotic Birds. On board- Oyn Wagon Master + Enom Dark (Male Halfling) Teamster + Hard Bonk Guard + Garlik (Male Human) (100% CULT) + Lint Fermund (Male Half-Elf) (75% CULT).

Wagon #9 Owner: Beyd Sechepol (Male Half-Elf). Cargo: Beer. On board- Beyd Wagon Master & Lummins Beyd’s Bodyguard + Losvius Dark (Male Halfling) Teamster + Lux Guard + Lasmeer (Male Half-Elf) (100% CULT) Guard + Radecere (Male Gnome) Passenger (75% CULT).

Wagon #10 Owner: Ralf Hopscotch (Male Human). Cargo: Lumber. On board- Ralf Wagon Master + Phineas (Male Human) Guard + Foldor (Male Human) Guard.

In addition, there are now nine other folk travelling independently, but with the caravan, on their own mounts, including Derek Pilch (Human Druid), Sir Lumsden F’Tang & his two retainers (a Knight and a Wizard)- (all 0% CULT).




*Day #32*

On the Trade Way to Daggerford, although the next stop of any note will be The Way Inn (a few days up the road yet). All is well with the caravan, and the weather is fine, they’re making good time. Fortune favours the travellers, a large herd of deer breaks cover and rushes across the road, there are maybe a hundred of the animals, and they’re almost all within bow shot.

The caravan instantly stirs and a dozen, or more, bows (and other missile weapons- although no Eldritch Blasts) are swiftly in to action, several of the animals are shot down, the caravan will eat well tonight.

Then the last animal crosses the road, and at a stately pace, a massive stag with a full rack, the great beast’s coat seems to reflect the sun, it has (seemingly) a pelt of shimmering gold. The sight is enough to stop all attacks, at least for a moment- at which point half-a-dozen (at least) members of the caravan abandon their duties and are swiftly in pursuit of the beast.

The hunt is on…

Derek Pilch (the Druid, played by Jackie) is not happy at the thought of the magnificent beast’s slaughter, he too is in pursuit- and soon after assumes the form of a young and healthy stag- he moves very swiftly, quickly outpacing the other pursuers. However, he is hampered slightly when hit by an arrow to the flank- they’re hunting him.

The other members of the Brothers of the First Light (Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric), Lux (Human Warlock), Watt (Human Bard) & Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter)) also join the chase, more concerned for Derek Pilch’s safety than the quarry- the Golden Stag.

Lux’s rush in to the woods is short-lived, she trips on a tree branch and still within sight of the caravan, is left sprawled on the floor (‘1’, Sandy’s dice are still broken). Sgt Bobby also cannot keep up with the pack, the pair wander back to the caravan.

Remarkably Watt is soon ahead of the chasing pack, although still not keeping pace with either of the stags, the pair eventually get away from their pursuers.

Then an odd thing, the last two chasers pull up and admit defeat in a clearing- they are Watt, and (Dragonclaw) Trodd. The pair chat for a while on the way back to the caravan, and with a little help from a Friends cantrip, by the time they get back to wagons they’re on first name terms and chummy.

We’ll get back to the caravan in a moment, all is not well there…

But first Derek and the Golden Stag- the great beast eventually comes to a halt in a dappled glade (where else would it stop) and then turns to the Druid, who seconds later returns to his Human body. The Golden Stag greets the Druid in Sylvan, which Derek doesn’t understand, eventually switching to a heavily accented, pidgin Common, which is Derek’s natural tongue. The Golden Stag assures Derek that he and his companions are on the right track, and that they must continue to follow the river of gold (translated later: the Cult loot) until they reach the castle in the sky (Oh!). Sadly, their path will be filled with hardship and blood. But to aid them, it offers Derek a Grey Bag of Tricks- and explains its use. The magical bag appears on the ground before the Druid, at which point the Golden Stag fades from view, it’s last words no more than a whisper, "Not all will survive ..."

Obviously, the above message is discussed at great length later by the Players, but for now let’s get back to the caravan.

The reason the deer initially rushed across the road, and in to the path of the caravan, was because a bunch of Ettercap and Giant Spiders were herding them (or else chasing them) in that direction. The deer (most of them) escape the Ettercap et al, the caravan however is not so lucky… and there are only three adventurers available to defend it, for now.




Fortunately, Sgt Harald (Dwarf Fighter) is doing his job, the Dwarf spots the Ettercaps as they break cover and screams a warning. Battle is joined moments later. A pair of Ettercaps are quickly to the horses pulling the lead wagon, cutting the struggling (and now panicking) beasts free of their harnesses, up in the trees a pair of Giant Spiders shoot webs down on to the first two wagons, in the process Restraining many of the wagon’s riders.

Hotlips (Halfling Rogue) shoots one of the Ettercaps attacking the horses, and then scurries under the lead wagon and in to Hiding, Sgt Harald goes after the same beast and smashes it hard with his warhammer (after a ‘1’ followed by an Action Surge), the Ettercap is badly wounded. Hard Bonk (Half-Orc Monk) meanwhile goes all chop-socky on the second Ettercap, also badly wounding the creature.

The ambushers are not having an easy time of it.

To make matters worse for my bad guys Lux is now back to the caravan.

The Ettercap facing Hard Bonk fights back (and I roll ‘20’ twice in a row), seconds later the Half-Orc Monk is pretty beat up and bloodied. Lux hits back- firing an Eldritch Blast in to the beast, it too is bloodied.

The two Giant Spiders in the trees continue to fire webs down in to the melee, miraculously they both fail repeatedly to net Sgt Harald. Hotlips, still under the wagon fires a crossbow bolt in to one of the two Ettercaps trying to release the horses, both of these creatures are almost broken, one tries to flee and is smashed down by Sgt Harald.

Seconds later however a third Ettercap rushes out of the woods, surprising Sgt Harald and Biting the Dwarf, he shrugs off the hurt and pounds the beast with his warhammer.

Hard Bonk meantime sweeps the legs of the already badly wounded Ettercap, and stamps on the Spider-bastard a while, it lives- but only just (on 1 HP). The creature rolls and writhes and then jumps back to its feet and scurries for the tree-line, it makes it to safety- Hard Bonk is way off target with his Opportunity Attack.

There’s only one wounded Ettercap left in the fight, and the two Giant Spiders still in the trees (both of which have not hit once), although the Spiders are not in the fight for long- Lux fires a Shatter spell in to the canopy, catching both of the beasts in its compass, the wounded Giant Spiders have seen enough, seconds later they also flee the scene.

Hotlips fires another crossbow bolt in to the last Ettercap standing, which is now bloodied, it flees and is smashed in the back by Sgt Harald but manages still to scurry back in to the forest.

The five adventurers (Sgt Bobby turns up at this point, better late than never) briefly chase the fleeing creatures. The caravan however is saved, and Sgt Harald is the obvious hero of the action (which is a switch-around). The webs are cleared from the wagons as eventually the Golden Stag’s pursuers trickle back to their respective caravans.

At the end of the day Sgt Bobby, and Sgt Harald (with Derek Pilch in tow, mostly in the background glaring evily at people) visit with the six-or-so individuals that abandoned their posts in pursuit of the Golden Stag. Basically, its bollockings all round.

The caravan however, goes on…

*Day #33 to #35*

All is well with the world, the caravan is still on the Trade Way, en route to Daggerford, the weather is fine and the going is good. The adventurers do a little light prying (however not much- we’re moving quickly again), but no new information of any substance is discovered.

The last day is a rest day, Watt spends time with Dragonclaw Trodd, the two are becoming good friends, it seems the Dragonclaw has a past- a hunter until something bad happened to his family. Watt will continue to dig to see what he can find out, perhaps they don’t need to kidnap the guy, perhaps they can turn him to the Light.

Perhaps…

*Day #36*

On the Trade Way still, approaching the Way Inn where the caravan will stay the night, the oddity comes early in the day.

As the caravan rounds a bend in the road, a human head can be seen sitting in the middle of the road a hundred yards ahead. It’s actually a male Human buried up to his neck, unconscious but still alive. Sgt Bobby is first on the scene, the man has "Oathbreaker" painted on his forehead and is in bad shape- exposure and dehydration.

Sgt Bobby orders the caravan to halt and the feller to be revived and dug-out of the ground, there follows a bit of lively chatter as some of the merchants (and others) are not sure that this is a wise move, but Sgt Bobby insists. During the operation the man is revived with water and surreptitious healing provided by Lummins. The fellow, Carlon, in slow stages, tells his story- he was supposed to marry a woman only he discovered the family he was joining were desperate criminals. He broke his promise to the woman, terrified at the prospect of marrying in to the family- he fled, and was chased down to the Way Inn, and from there kidnapped by the woman’s brothers- beaten and buried up to his neck.

Not everyone is convinced by the story, particularly Lummins whose Zone of Truth is telling him the fellow is lying. However, the disguised Priest of Lathander notes when he examines him that Carlon has a Harper image tattooed on his arm, Lummins is also Harper- he therefore ignores the results of his Zone of Truth, at least until later…

Later at the Way Inn, and after Lummins has informed his colleagues about the situation, he and Lux get an extended chat with the fellow. Carlon tells the truth- he too was following a caravan full of Cultist loot heading north, only he was less successful, the Cultists discovered him and accused him of passing information on to known bandits (a fabricated story to make him look bad), only the other merchants on the caravan prevented them from killing him. The merchants could not persuade the Cultists to take Carlon on to the Way Inn, eventually they agreed to bury Carlon in the road to allow the God’s to decide his fate.

And here he is…

Carlon is also able to introduce the adventurers to his Harper contact at the Way Inn, a barmaid called Rachael, a secret meeting is arranged and attended- information is shared, Carlon’s caravan story is very similar to the PCs experiences. At the end of the chatter the PCs are pretty much convinced that their kidnap plan will not be needed, they just need to be patient until the end of the journey.

*Day #37 to #39*

Still on the Trade Way, through to the village of Bowshot, only two days short of Daggerford, which signals the start of the last leg to Waterdeep.

The adventurers (and many others from the caravan) spend a lively night in the Bowshot Inn, the place is jumping, mainly due to the fact that at present Bowshot is home to at least three dozen prospectors and would-be miners, silver has been found in the hills hereabouts.

The evening is raucous, with Watt (mostly) leading the charge- the Bard is on-song, even Sir Lumsden gets up to dance with Lux. A joyously drunken celebration of life… which turns to terror later on.

Watt makes a friend, Arietta- a buxom wench of easy virtue who he takes to his bed for the night, several hours later the Bowshot Inn is roused from its (mostly) drunken slumber by the Bard. Arietta, mid-ahem-congress, attempts to strangle Watt, what’s worse the beautiful woman’s features change, mid-throttle, to mirror the Bard’s own visage and physique.

Watt manages (somehow) not to panic, bloodied already and still being choked, he escapes Arietta’s grasp and then gasps out the words to a spell- his Shatter spell wrecks the room (and awakens the inn’s inhabitants in the process). The spell also knocks the wind out of Arietta who however quickly recovers and escapes through the window, seconds later an Invisible and naked Watt is after her.

The Bard eventually reveals himself, in all of his tumescent glory, when he once again sights a scurrying Arietta and hits her with his Dissonant Whispers- Arietta flees in to the dark and wilds- now badly wounded. Watt is thus discovered by the newly awoken inhabitants of the inn (he’s visible again) aroused and in the buff- he etches this moment permanently in to the brain of all of those observing him by breaking in to an impromptu rendition of “I’m Too Sexy” (Right Said Fred- look it up if you don’t know it). Many of the eyewitnesses are very keen to comfort Watt.

Eventually the inn returns to normality, and then to slumber.

However, after the humour comes a little more terror, in the morning the body of Dragonclaw Trodd is discovered in the yard of the inn- neck broken, the last anyone remembers is a tipsy Trodd also taking a young woman back to his private room.

Close call for Watt, but what was Arietta?

DM Interlude- she was a Doppelganger, as was ‘her sister’ Zelina, who killed and robbed Trodd.

Eventually the caravan moves on, although the Cult wagons are experiencing a little confusion, they seem to lack direction- funny that.

The journey however will continue in the next session.

And this is the new/old/updated look of the caravan-

Wagon #1 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human). Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Achreny Caravan Master & Sgt Bobby Guard Master + Ralph Little (Male Halfling) Teamster + Eldkin Agetul (Female Dwarf) Guard + Leda Widris (Female Human) Guard + Aldor Urnpolehurst (Male Human) Passenger- a dodgy lawyer.

Wagon #2 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human). Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Dalton Fix (Male Halfling) Teamster + Ren Stubby (Male Halfling) Teamster + Orvustia Esseren (Female Human) Guard + Sulsedeg the Pole (Male Human) Guard (Very Tall) + Dort (Male Human) Passenger (100% CULT) + Chiggly Vonn (Female Human) Passenger (100% CULT).

Wagon #3 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Rand Dupe (Male Human) Teamster (0% CULT) + Dirk Trumble (Male Human) Teamster (0% CULT) + Dragonclaw Trodd (Male Human) Cult Guard- in charge DECEASED + Flerk (Male Half-Orc) Cult Guard - NO PASSENGERS.

Wagon #4 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Riley Bishoo (Male Half-Elf) Teamster (0% CULT) + Tel Munn (Male Human) Teamster (0% CULT) + Rem (Male Human) Cult Guard + Yad (Male Human) Cult Guard - NO PASSENGERS.

Wagon #5 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Greg Spockle (Male Halfling) Teamster (0% CULT) + Reg Trotter (Male Human) Teamster (0% CULT) + Gurp (Male Half-Orc) Cult Guard + Grelda (Female Half-Orc) Cult Guard - NO PASSENGERS.

Wagon #6 Owner: Samardag the Hoper (Male Human). Cargo: Porcelain. On board- Samardag Wagon Master & Watt Samardag’s Old/NEW Bodyguard + Gond Bagshaw (Male Gnome) Teamster + Sgt Harald Guard + Trell (Male Human) (100% CULT).

Wagon #7 Owner: Lasfelro the Silent (Male Human). Cargo: Unknown? On board- Lasfelro Wagon Master + Gargoyle + Wererond (Female Human) Teamster + Tyjit (Female Dwarf) Guard + Tardol (Male Half-Orc) (100% CULT) + Hotlips Houlihan Passenger + Green Imsa (Female Human) Passenger- with green skin!

Wagon #8 Owner: Oyn Evermor (Male Human). Cargo: Exotic Birds. On board- Oyn Wagon Master + Enom Dark (Male Halfling) Teamster + Hard Bonk Guard + Garlik (Male Human) (100% CULT) + Lint Fermund (Male Half-Elf) (100% CULT).

Wagon #9 Owner: Beyd Sechepol (Male Half-Elf). Cargo: Beer. On board- Beyd Wagon Master & Lummins Beyd’s Bodyguard + Losvius Dark (Male Halfling) Teamster + Lux Guard + Lasmeer (Male Half-Elf) (100% CULT) Guard + Radecere (Male Gnome) Passenger (25% CULT).

Wagon #10 Owner: Ralf Hopscotch (Male Human). Cargo: Lumber. On board- Ralf Wagon Master + Phineas (Male Human) Guard + Foldor (Male Human) Guard + Carlon (Male Human) Passenger- Harper contact.

In addition, there are now nine other folk travelling independently, but with the caravan, on their own mounts, including Derek Pilch, Sir Lumsden F’Tang & his two retainers (a Knight and a Wizard)- (all 0% CULT).

More next time… we’re getting close.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #30 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #16 Dead Before Waterdeep.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 4
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 4
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 4
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 4

Secondary PCs.
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 4
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 4
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 4
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 4*

Note, this is session #30 of our game but only session #16 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

Still on the road to Waterdeep, the caravan is approaching Daggerford.

The plan to kidnap Dragonclaw Trodd and interrogate him is obviously off the table, Trodd is dead and the Cult wagons are struggling to cope- lacking direction.

And this is the new/old/updated look of the caravan-

Wagon #1 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human). Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Achreny Caravan Master & Sgt Bobby Guard Master + Ralph Little (Male Halfling) Teamster + Eldkin Agetul (Female Dwarf) Guard + Leda Widris (Female Human) Guard + Aldor Urnpolehurst (Male Human) Passenger- a dodgy lawyer.

Wagon #2 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human). Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Dalton Fix (Male Halfling) Teamster + Ren Stubby (Male Halfling) Teamster + Orvustia Esseren (Female Human) Guard + Sulsedeg the Pole (Male Human) Guard (Very Tall) + Dort (Male Human) Passenger (100% CULT) + Chiggly Vonn (Female Human) Passenger (100% CULT).

Wagon #3 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Rand Dupe (Male Human) Teamster (0% CULT) + Dirk Trumble (Male Human) Teamster (0% CULT) + Dragonclaw Trodd (Male Human) Cult Guard- in charge DECEASED + Flerk (Male Half-Orc) Cult Guard - NO PASSENGERS.

Wagon #4 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Riley Bishoo (Male Half-Elf) Teamster (0% CULT) + Tel Munn (Male Human) Teamster (0% CULT) + Rem (Male Human) Cult Guard + Yad (Male Human) Cult Guard - NO PASSENGERS.

Wagon #5 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Greg Spockle (Male Halfling) Teamster (0% CULT) + Reg Trotter (Male Human) Teamster (0% CULT) + Gurp (Male Half-Orc) Cult Guard + Grelda (Female Half-Orc) Cult Guard - NO PASSENGERS.

Wagon #6 Owner: Samardag the Hoper (Male Human). Cargo: Porcelain. On board- Samardag Wagon Master & Watt Samardag’s Old/NEW Bodyguard + Gond Bagshaw (Male Gnome) Teamster + Sgt Harald Guard + Trell (Male Human) (100% CULT).

Wagon #7 Owner: Lasfelro the Silent (Male Human). Cargo: Unknown? On board- Lasfelro Wagon Master + Gargoyle + Wererond (Female Human) Teamster + Tyjit (Female Dwarf) Guard + Tardol (Male Half-Orc) (100% CULT) + Hotlips Houlihan Passenger + Green Imsa (Female Human) Passenger- with green skin!

Wagon #8 Owner: Oyn Evermor (Male Human). Cargo: Exotic Birds. On board- Oyn Wagon Master + Enom Dark (Male Halfling) Teamster + Hard Bonk Guard + Garlik (Male Human) (100% CULT) + Lint Fermund (Male Half-Elf) (100% CULT).

Wagon #9 Owner: Beyd Sechepol (Male Half-Elf). Cargo: Beer. On board- Beyd Wagon Master & Lummins Beyd’s Bodyguard + Losvius Dark (Male Halfling) Teamster + Lux Guard + Lasmeer (Male Half-Elf) (100% CULT) Guard + Radecere (Male Gnome) Passenger (25% CULT).

Wagon #10 Owner: Ralf Hopscotch (Male Human). Cargo: Lumber. On board- Ralf Wagon Master + Phineas (Male Human) Guard + Foldor (Male Human) Guard + Carlon (Male Human) Passenger- Harper contact.

In addition, there are now nine other folk travelling independently, but with the caravan, on their own mounts, including Derek Pilch (Human Druid), Sir Lumsden F’Tang & his two retainers (a Knight and a Wizard)- (all 0% CULT).




*Day #40 to #41*

On the Trade Way again, on to Daggerford- and so it goes, no encounters and good weather. Other than the ructions on and around the three Cult wagons, with Guards arguing with Teamsters and vice-versa, the travel is easy.

The Players, every now and then, are trying to help the Cultists out- offering advice and chivvying the gang along- they’re also laughing behind their hands, observing the Cult’s trials and tribulations, all the way to Daggerford where things change.

*Day #42*




Daggerford and a rest day, but there’s lots to do, the PCs achieve the following-

a)    A variety of PCs meet with a variety of faction contacts, info is given and received, as is advice- keep watching, keep waiting- don’t upset the order of things, everyone wants to find out where the loot is going.

b)    Several of the sneakier PCs (mostly Hotlips (Halfling Rogue) & Watt (Human Bard)) keep an around-the-clock eye on the Cultists, and here’s the thing- the Cultists have got their own contacts in Daggerford. A hooded and robed figure is spotted on and around the Cult wagons. Best guess the guy’s a Male Human- and clearly, he’s now in charge. This is actually Azbara Jos, a hired hand (sorta) and Red Wizard of Thay; Azbara doesn’t want to be in charge of the Cult contingent but they need leadership and he’s the man on the spot.

c)    A variety of PCs spend money on topping up their equipment, a couple of them are stocking up on Healing Potions, this after burning through their stock previously, smart cookies.

Ralf Hopscotch (Wagon #10) and everyone on board of his wagon leaves the caravan.

Last bit of news- Jamna Gleamsilver, a Female Gnome, joins the caravan, a passenger on Beyd’s Beer wagon- also on this wagon are Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) and Lux (Human Warlock), the pair attempt a bit of chat with Jamna, she seems to be pleasant enough. Is the Gnome a Cultist? The Players suspect as much, but then again they think everyone is a Cultist.

*Day #43*

Back on the Trade Way, the last leg to Waterdeep, the weather is fine and the road, in places, is packed with travellers moving between the two large settlements, there’s plenty of trade it seems.

The PCs keep an eye on the Cult wagons, things are still a little haphazard but certainly an improvement on previous, the robed male in charge (Azbara Jos) doesn’t leave the lead wagon, he’s out of sight all day, and night.

The female Gnome however- Jamna Gleamsilver, is a curious individual- Hotlips observes her getting close to the lead Cult wagon on numerous occasions, she too seems to be interested in the Cultists, and in particular (perhaps) their new leader.

The Gnome is also taking an interest in the PCs, and in particular the Brothers of the First Light (Lux, Lummins, Watt & Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter)), it may be time for a quiet chat with Jamna, according to Sgt Bobby.

Note, Jamna is a Zhentarim agent, keen to find out what the Cult of the Dragon are transporting- and equally keen to have a chat with Lux, who (remember) is also a Zhent. Prior to this session I contacted Sandy (who plays Lux) and we had an extended chat via e-mail. Some of the following events were helped along (on the down low) by Lux who unbeknownst to her fellow Players was working with me to further Jamna (and the Zhent’s) cause.

Lots of chatter from the PCs today.

*Day #44*

Still on the Trade Way- another easy day’s travel, and there’s time later on for several of the PCs (including Lux) to meet with Jamna Gleamsilver, the inquisitive Gnome. This after Jamna had visited with a quartet of the PCs at their breakfast, pointing out to Lux the presence of flesh-piercing slivers of bone in her morning porridge, and then casually remarking “Dragon Cultists. Tsk!” before departing.

Two things happen after Jamna departs, the first- Lux, then Lummins, and then Watt “there’s hundreds of them!” all find more ‘flesh-piercing slivers of bone’ (aka oat husks) in their porridge- the collective ire of the PCs increases dramatically. And two- Lux volunteers to ‘check out’ Jamna, and if possible arrange a meeting at her earliest convenience.

Well done Lux (Sandy).

Also, some very nice- by which I mean very low, dice rolls there- searching/identifying the ‘flesh-piercing slivers of bone’ (aka oat husks).

The PCs don’t know who Jamna is, or who she works for, but they are (mostly) certain she’s not a Cultist. That’s all it takes to convince them…

And so, to the meeting.

In short, the PCs learn that Jamna has been hired (by authorities unknown, although hints towards the Lords’ Alliance) to investigate the contents of various wagons being transported to the north by disguised Cult of the Dragon followers. Jamna says more- there have been at least half-a-dozen of these Cult cargo trains heading in this direction in the last three months, also Cult activity is on the increase in the cities of the Sword Coast…

The PCs think (helped along by Lux) that they have at last made a friend.

You might at this point be asking yourself why doesn’t Lummins cast Zone of Truth about now, he usually does.

Here’s the thing, the one thing that 90% of the time happens just prior to Lummins (played by Rob) casting Zone of Truth is this- Lux (played by Sandy, partner of Rob) states- “Cast the Truth spell, you idiot!”

Lux (Sandy) keeps schtum.

The PCs tell all, or at least every bit of the plot they can remember, including details regarding the contents of the crates (riches!). Of course, Jamna already knows all of this- Lux told her, but the Gnome acts surprised, and very grateful- she may even be able to offer some sort of future reward.

Jamna however leaves her trump card for the end- the new Cult leader, he’s a… wait for it- a Red Wizard of Thay. Cue Player explosion- fury and threats of revenge. Remember, a Red Wizard of Thay was seen Fireballing innocents all the way back in Greenest- this isn’t that guy, but… well, he’ll do.

Jamna cannot explain how and/or why a Red Wizard of Thay is working for the Dragon Cult, but she’s keen to find out- as are the PCs, now.

Note we had a chat, back in the earlier session, for Sandy and Jackie’s benefit (mostly) about who the hell the Red Wizards of Thay are, and the (potential) nastiness they represent. Rob’s summary at the time was something like- “they’re the pantomime villains you hiss at- Ming the Merciless with cranial tattoos.”

The meeting ends with promises of future info-sharing and smiles all round.

Job done Sandy.

Note the Players are desperate to know if the Red Wizard of Thay (Azbara Jos) on the caravan is the fellow they saw back in Greenest, the DM is happy to inform them that they have no idea, because a) they’ve not had a good look at Azbara yet, and perhaps more importantly, b) they also didn’t get a good look at the Red Wizard of Thay spotted in Greenest.

The Players are therefore only 85% certain that the bastard on the Cult wagon was the guy that done it. Pete (very effectively) arguing that it would be ridiculous to have two Red Wizards of Thay in the scenario… I’ll let that statement stand. He’s slipping- I thought he had read this adventure.

A good day for the PCs, a better day for the DM.

*Day #45 to #48*

Three more pleasant days on the Trade Way, although still no sign of the hidden Red Wizard of Thay, Hotlips and Watt have both been for an Invisible sneak-around, there’s nothing to see- the Red Wizard is not coming out.

That is until…

*Day #49*

Or rather very early in the AM of day #49 and all is not well with the caravan, and in particular with the Cultists, the body of Flerk, a large lump of surly Half-Orc and Cult Guard on their lead wagon, is found. Flerk is dead, stabbed in the back- uproar follows. As do the following events-

a)    The Cultist Guards are up in arms- Hotlips is accused of the slaughter (the Cultist Guards hate Hotlips). Pushing and shoving with raised voices for a while.

b)    The wound on Flerk was inflicted by a short sword, Hotlips has a short sword, although she never uses it because she has a +1 Rapier (Sandy is playing Hotlips like a female equivalent of a Fop or Dandy). Clamour for the Halfling’s arrest/skip-straight-to-execution increases.

c)    At which point the Cultists also discover that at least one (loot) box has been broken in to and items taken. Attempts are made to forcibly search Hotlips. The Halfling eventually agrees to be searched by Sgt Bobby (Guard Master)- nothing untoward is found.

d)    Impasse- lots of threats and shouting.

e)    Achreny (Caravan Master), Sgt Bobby (Guard Master), and… who’s this- the new Cult leader, the Red Wizard of Thay (although his tattoos remain undercover), eventually quieten things down. There are no tracks to be found, and no evidence to suggest that Hotlips (or indeed anyone else) murdered Flerk. Nothing can be proved.

f)    The incident will be reported to the authorities in Waterdeep, the caravan eventually sets off- maybe three hours late- there’s still lots of grumbling from the Cultist Guards.

g)    Nearly twelve hours later the caravan arrives at Waterdeep, late evening- the PCs scramble to keep tabs on the Cultists who take their wagons and head around the city to the northern gate.

Sometime between events f) and g) several of the PCs have a chat with Jamna, basically “did you kill Flerk?”, the Gnome is also armed with a short sword, and of course she denies it, but… Lummins remembers to cast his Zone of Truth. Jamna is lying.

The PCs are not sure how they feel about this new info, in point of fact it is Lux (Sandy) that manages to head the confrontation off at the pass. Anyone that kills Cultists can’t be all bad… she argues.

And so, the caravan makes it to Waterdeep, the PCs get paid and make their hasty goodbyes to their fellow travellers- several of them (including the two Sgt’s) are offered permanent jobs, but alas have to politely decline the offers.

It’s the end of the session, almost, just a last-minute scramble by the sneakier members of the group (Hotlips & Watt) accompanied by Jamna, to follow the departing Cultists. The trio discover that the Cultists (and their loot) have moved in to a rickety old warehouse near the north gate, at least another half-dozen Cultist Guards (and others) have joined the group.

Jamna states that she is going to continue to follow the Cult cargo, to see where it goes, note she ‘states’ this- she doesn’t ask. The guys are a little wary of the killer-Gnome, but… they’re pretty certain that she’s one of the good guys, just a bit vicious with it. Popular opinion amongst the PCs is that Jamna is a nasty Thief hired by the Lords’ Alliance to follow the loot, she got greedy and decided to help herself to a few of the treasures- hence the murder.

They’re remarkably accurate, as usual, although none of them suspect that Lux and Jamna are Zhent, I don’t think anyone even mentioned the Black Network.

And that’s all we have time for (it was a fairly short session) except to level up- the journey to Waterdeep is over, the Cult cargo is still in sight, and the PCs are now all Level 5.

And this is the caravan at the end of the journey-

Wagon #1 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human). Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Achreny Caravan Master & Sgt Bobby Guard Master + Ralph Little (Male Halfling) Teamster + Eldkin Agetul (Female Dwarf) Guard + Leda Widris (Female Human) Guard + Aldor Urnpolehurst (Male Human) Passenger- a dodgy lawyer.

Wagon #2 Owner: Achreny Ulyeltin (Male Human). Cargo: Furs & Hides. On board- Dalton Fix (Male Halfling) Teamster + Ren Stubby (Male Halfling) Teamster + Orvustia Esseren (Female Human) Guard + Sulsedeg the Pole (Male Human) Guard (Very Tall) + Dort (Male Human) Passenger (100% CULT) + Chiggly Vonn (Female Human) Passenger (100% CULT).

Wagon #3 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Rand Dupe (Male Human) Teamster (0% CULT) + Dirk Trumble (Male Human) Teamster (0% CULT) + Flerk (Male Half-Orc) Cult Guard – DECEASED + Azbara Jos, Red Wizard of Thay (Male Human)- Cult leader of some sort?

Wagon #4 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Riley Bishoo (Male Half-Elf) Teamster (0% CULT) + Tel Munn (Male Human) Teamster (0% CULT) + Rem (Male Human) Cult Guard + Yad (Male Human) Cult Guard - NO PASSENGERS.

Wagon #5 Owner: Dragon Cult. Cargo: Loot? On board- Greg Spockle (Male Halfling) Teamster (0% CULT) + Reg Trotter (Male Human) Teamster (0% CULT) + Gurp (Male Half-Orc) Cult Guard + Grelda (Female Half-Orc) Cult Guard - NO PASSENGERS.

Wagon #6 Owner: Samardag the Hoper (Male Human). Cargo: Porcelain. On board- Samardag Wagon Master & Watt Samardag’s Old/NEW Bodyguard + Gond Bagshaw (Male Gnome) Teamster + Sgt Harald Guard + Trell (Male Human) (100% CULT).

Wagon #7 Owner: Lasfelro the Silent (Male Human). Cargo: Unknown? On board- Lasfelro Wagon Master + Gargoyle + Wererond (Female Human) Teamster + Tyjit (Female Dwarf) Guard + Tardol (Male Half-Orc) (100% CULT) + Hotlips Houlihan Passenger + Green Imsa (Female Human) Passenger- with green skin!

Wagon #8 Owner: Oyn Evermor (Male Human). Cargo: Exotic Birds. On board- Oyn Wagon Master + Enom Dark (Male Halfling) Teamster + Hard Bonk Guard + Garlik (Male Human) (100% CULT) + Lint Fermund (Male Half-Elf) (100% CULT).

Wagon #9 Owner: Beyd Sechepol (Male Half-Elf). Cargo: Beer. On board- Beyd Wagon Master & Lummins Beyd’s Bodyguard + Losvius Dark (Male Halfling) Teamster + Lux Guard + Lasmeer (Male Half-Elf) (100% CULT) Guard + Radecere (Male Gnome) Passenger (25% CULT) + Jamna Gleamsilver (Female Gnome) Passenger and fellow investigator/Cultist-killer (CULTIST 0%).

In addition, there are now nine other folk travelling independently, but with the caravan, on their own mounts, including Derek Pilch, Sir Lumsden F’Tang & his two retainers (a Knight and a Wizard)- (all 0% CULT).

Next time.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #31 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #17 Random Encounters Are Go!

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 5
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 5
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 5
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 5

Secondary PCs.
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 5
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 5
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 5
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 5*

Note, this is session #31 of our game but only session #17 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

Waterdeep, the PCs and the caravan (and the Cultists) have made it to be the big city. The Cultists at present are encamped in a warehouse near the northern gate. The PCs are of course all over it- checking out faction contacts, while the sneakier members of the team are keeping a weathered eye on the Cultists.

Oh, and the PCs have a new friend- Jamna Gleamsilver, a killer-Gnome, and possible agent (or hired hand) of the Lords’ Alliance. Jamna is also keen to discover where the Cultists are taking the loot, the PCs are not entirely sure how they feel about Jamna, particularly as they’ve now had time to reflect- damn!

Jamna is a Zhent, Lux (Human Warlock) is a Zhent- and the other PCs (and Players) do not know this, oh the intrigue.

And so…

*Episode 5: Construction Ahead.*

First up the Cultists- Hotlips (Halfling Rogue), Watt (Human Bard) & Jamna are (mostly) on look-out, on the day after the caravan arrives in Waterdeep the Cultists start their activities, a delegation heads to the offices of the High Road Charter Company and books on to another caravan heading north, on the High Road. Oddly the new caravan is not heading to Neverwinter or Leilon, the next two cities up the Sword Coast. The caravan is instead heading to a road repair waystation called the Carnath Roadhouse, maybe 200 miles (10 days travel) further north and situated in or near the Mere of Dead Men (not a pleasant place).

The later information comes courtesy of Lux, Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) and Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter) who also visit with the High Road Charter Company. The place is run by an old Guard Captain called Andrew Briferhew, who the guys befriend almost immediately. Several of the PCs also hire on as Guards- both Sgts, Lux, Lummins, Watt and Hard Bonk (Half-Orc Monk). Briferhew is glad to have them. Two other strange fellows also buy themselves a birth (as it were) on the caravan- a small fat man on a cantankerous pony that has seen better days, Derek Pilch (Human Druid); and a foppish young female Halfling, Hotlips Houlihan.

Note, Lux also discovers that Briferhew has hired several of the Cultist Guards for the caravan journey north.

The gang’s all here, and (obviously) looking forward to another ten days (maybe) of caravan duties, I say maybe because there’s a chance that the Cultists will turn off the trail at some point and go their own way. At least that’s what the Players are thinking at present, they’re ready for them.

What’s left of the day is spent getting in a few chats in with their various faction contacts, and here’s the news- a Half-Black Dragon (Rezmir) was seen in Waterdeep ten days previous, obviously the Cult leader was travelling incognito but the Harper’s spotted him. The spotting made all the easier by the fact that Rezmir was travelling with a retinue of at least a dozen mounted guards. Oddly, Rezmir and his men only spent a short time in the city, the entourage was last seen heading north on the High Road, the same direction the PCs and the rest of the Cultists are heading.

Funny that.

The next day the PCs renew their acquaintances with the various members of the Dragon Cult Guards, which obviously doesn’t go down well- there’s even a bit of catcalling before the new caravan north heads off. The Cult Guards really don’t like Hotlips (she was implicated in the murder of a Half-Orc Cult Guard- Flerk), oddly their dislike of the Halfling actually takes the heat off the other Brothers of the First Light et al.

Sandy (who plays Hotlips) is loving it by the way, and deliberately riling some of the bad guys, it’s going to end in violence- mark my words, and I should know because I’m going to be rolling their ‘to hits’.

And so, six wagons (each with two pairs of draft horses), twenty or so Guards et al, another twenty labourers, and half-a-dozen assorted passengers and hangers-on head out. First point to note- the Cult loot has been broken down in to smaller boxes and incorporated within the load, they’ve got rid of their wagons.

Next point of note- there’s no Red Wizard of Thay (Azbara Jos), he’s been left back in Waterdeep (probably), the Cultists however seem to have gained a new leader type. A little later Watt learns that the new guy is called ‘Renk’, he’s a nasty looking fellow (Male Human), another Dragonclaw (probably, or maybe a higher rank- a Dragonwing?)

There’s lots to chat about for the Players, and to speculate on- their best guess (atm- subject to change) is that they’re going all the way, to the Carnath Roadhouse. Their reasoning being the Cultists no longer have their own wagons- they can’t just head off in to the wilds- can they?

The worst-case scenario, brought to the attention of his colleagues by Rob (playing Lummins & Hard Bonk), is (paraphrased) ‘what if the Cult just stage an ambush-style attack and kill us all- no witnesses. Then they can go where they like?’

And so the paranoia begins.

Oh, and there’s no extensive list of who is travelling on which wagon for this journey. All we, and you, need to know is that all eight PCs are present, if anything kicks off then they can use a maximum of five of their guys in the action- the others are presumed to be elsewhere fighting their own fights, or just doing their own thing. Each day five PCs can do one thing- make a skill check and/or roleplay a bit, whatever- if they chose to skip their ‘one thing’ then the days, and the caravan, moves quicker- and we get to the Carnath Roadhouse all the sooner.

The Players have learned this lesson.

And so, they’re moving fast, and doing little or no investigating- just watching, and waiting.

Except for Hotlips of course, who every now and then is continuing to bait several Cult Guards- her favourite being Tardol, a very large slice of Half-Orc (and brother of the dead Flerk). Tardol has to be restrained, several times… but let’s not get too far ahead of ourselves.

The High Road is a dangerous place, the Mere of Dead Men more dangerous still.

And just let me say, I’m still doing the random encounters RAW, let the dice fall where they may.

*Day #1*

Late on- on a forested section of the High Road the caravan is hit on both sides by an ambush- a rabble of Orcs accompanied by a lumbering Ogre who stops the lead wagon by flinging a massive spear in to one of the Draft Horses pulling it.

And so with one eye on their fellow Cultist travellers (thank you Rob) it kicks off big style, and several of the Players (Pete) are grinning like chimps- combat at last. It helps that we randomly rolled to see who the mystery fifth PC would be in action (the default adventurers are the Brothers of the First Light- Lux, Lummins, Watt & Sgt Bobby)- the dice came up ‘Pete’, he has both of his Sgts in the fracas.

I swear you’d need a chisel to get the grin off his face.




Lummins screams a warning as the spear-flinging Ogre rumbles in to view- Sgt Harald (Dwarf Fighter) leaps off the lead wagon, totters forward as fast as stumpy little legs can take him, and then smashes the Ogre with a Crit, followed by another hit (Level 5 and two attacks- whoopee), and then an Action Surge- and another hit. My 60 HP Ogre has eleven left… me so sad.

Seconds later Watt’s Shatter spell rips in to a bunch of Orcs rushing from the woods, there are many casualties. Sgt Bobby meantime charges to Sgt Harald’s side and skewers the Ogre’s straining heart with his longsword, the great beast crashes to the ground- dead. The Fighter continues his run to meet the next Orc in line and slays it too.

Lummins opens up with his Scorching Rays, while Lux fires her Eldritch Blasts- it’s a slaughter, the few Orcs left standing (up and down the caravan) are instantly repulsed and flee back in to the woods- screaming and running for their lives.

The caravan is, Briferhew states, ‘blessed by all of the Gods.’ The results in- one horse killed, another wounded (although not badly), one labourer knocked unconscious (but soon revived), and another with a nasty cut (fixed). It’s a miracle.

Note the results of the PCs combat prowess will be reflected in the casualty count for the rest of the caravan- the PCs fight well and win easy, then the caravan (and its inhabitants) are safe; should they fight badly… then the body count will rack up. The Players are, of course, informed of this- after the first fight.

The caravan stops briefly- to search the fallen (for info and/or coin), and to make repairs to people, animals & property.

There are no obvious signs that the Orcs and Ogres were anything to do with the Cultists, reports further suggest that several of the Cultists fought well in the action, particularly the new leader Renk who according to Briferhew is “a vicious bastard”, said with a grin.

*Day #2*

The journey continues, a pleasant day and good mileage.

*Day #3*

Another easy day of travel, all is jolly and well- save for Hotlips who is still winding up the Half-Orc Cult Guard, Tardol.

Much later on, after the day’s travel is done, the peace is shattered when a bunch of Trolls wander in to the campsite and attempt to grab something tasty and scarper with it… the PCs only have to fight one Troll of course.




The first issue being that when the Troll launches its attack on Sgt Bobby- on watch, he’s ready for it, as is Lummins- the Half-Elf is a light sleeper.

Sgt Bobby slashes the Troll horribly, its inhuman screams are loud enough to wake the dead (and the other PCs in this encounter). The Troll replies in kind and soon after Sgt Bobby is yelling and screaming too- although the major difference being the Troll is visibly regenerating. Seconds later Lummins fires three Scotching Rays in to the beast, and the screaming really gets going.

Hard Bonk (the randomly generated fifth PC in this fight) leaps out of his bed and goes all chop-socky on the Troll, alas he’s mostly off-target. Sgt Bobby however is a whirlwind with his magical longsword- a hit and a Crit, the Troll is bloodied and smart enough (just) to know it has stopped regenerating (It Burns Us!). It flees and gets cut again by Sgt Bobby in its dash for freedom.

The terrible beast escapes in to the night, still screaming.

And once again the caravan is saved, or else blessed by the Light of Lathander. One Guard- a Cultist as it happens, is slaughtered and dragged away in to the night (by a different Troll), half-a-dozen more men and beasts are injured- none seriously. Briferhew is relieved, and yet more than a little worried, he has made this journey a dozen or more times, he’s led caravans that have been attacked- but never twice on the same journey.

Hang on to your hat Captain Andrew Briferhew, we’re about to break some records.

*Day #4*

Wouldn’t you know it- all is well with the world, it’s like last night and the screaming Troll was all just a bad dream. The weather is beautiful, the going easy.

*Day #5*

And another pleasant day, that is until the Ogres and Orcs try their luck for a second time, or else this is a different group- oh and I added an extra Ogre to the bunch the PCs had to fight just to crank it up a little.

Oh, and it’s Hotlips’ turn to be the fifth PC in action, fortunate really because it’s the Halfling that spots the ambush maybe a second before it happens (‘20’), and then an instant later shoots an Orc dead.




Watt’s on the ball- the Bard casts a Hypnotic Pattern which keeps one of the Ogres, and an Orc, out of the action- the pair grin at nothing and watch the pretty colours. Lux meantime stops a javelin- that hurt, while Lummins (unaware until this point of the threat) somehow manages to avoid getting cut in two by charging greataxe wielding Orc’s (multiple attacks with Advantage- all misses, my dice are broken).

Then the second Ogre lumbers in to action and smashes its greatclub in to Lux, knocking the wind out of her but not however addling her brain, the Warlock tags the brute back with her Hellish Rebuke. Seconds later Lux strikes again- the Ogre suddenly staggers back, almost spills its club, it has been Blinded by the Warlock.

DM Interlude- and those were the first two spells that Lux has hit with that have not been an Eldritch Blast, to the best of our collective memories.

Sgt Bobby hurries around to Lux and Lummins at the rear of the wagon, and finding the blind Ogre there slashes the thing terribly, it’s beyond bloodied (after another Action Surge and another hit). Hotlips also hops down from the wagon, and then dodges between the Ogres legs to poke her magical rapier in to the beast’s back, or else as far up as she can reach. The Ogre falls- dead.

Lummins at last gets in to action, his Spiritual Weapon stabs an Orc, Lux finishes it off with an Eldritch Blast, and then kills a second with another Blast. The attackers are soon spent, those left standing flee back in to the woods- the Ogre Hypnotised by Watt is swiftly surrounded and cut down, while the Orc is captured and made to tell what it knows.

Which as it turns out ain’t much, these guys are in a different gang than the Orcs that attacked the wagons previously, the only clue the PCs manage to get out of the fearsome fellow is that there’s been lots of activity in the Mere of Dead Men in the past few months. The Orc doesn’t know what’s going on there, but things are stirring.

And for the third time the caravan is fortunate- two deaths, a labourer and a Guard, and a dozen wounded- a couple seriously, although several of the PCs spread a little surreptitious healing to keep everyone they can alive. The odds being what they were then the outcome could have been much much worse, again Briferhew gives thanks to the heavens.

The rest of the day, and night, is without incident- thank the Gods.

*Day #6*

Yet another pleasant day on the High Road, all is well with the world.

*Day #7*

And again, the only blot on the horizon being the Mere of Dead Men, the caravan gets its first sight of the place when it stops to rest for the evening. The swamp looks foreboding.

*Day #8*

The caravan heads in to the Mere, the road has been raised and banked- the journey to the Carnath Roadhouse is ostensibly to deliver more lumber and labourers to the place- to continue the work reinforcing the High Road, and thus increasing the trade heading north to Neverwinter.

The place is creepy, and quiet- with a continuous rolling wet mist which seems to seep in waves across the desolate road. Sounds likewise are either magnified, masked or sometimes distorted (hopefully).

It’s a tense journey, although there’s not long to go- the caravan should arrive at the Carnath Roadhouse sometime during the early evening of the tenth day of travel.

Camping in the swamp is also creepy, there’s no place to go off the road and so the wagons have to just line-up for the night.

The Giant Frogs signal their presence for hours, their attack however comes at around midnight… and Derek Pilch is on hand for the event (he’s the fifth PC for this encounter).




The amphibians (remarkably) get surprise- Sgt Bobby & Lux are both bitten (& Grappled & Restrained), however both escape their attackers in style. The good Sgt flings his attacker back and slices it, the Giant Frog is left very badly wounded with one leg almost severed. Lux hits her attacker with a Hellish Rebuke- it burns, and then fires Eldritch Blasts in to it at close range, resulting in a dead Giant Frog.

Then the artillery/battlefield control guys get in to action.

Watt’s Hypnotic Pattern leaves a couple of Giant Frogs temporarily paralyzed- watching the pretty colours. Alas Lummins’ Radiance of the Dawn cancels out Watt’s good work- the Light of Lathander effects all of the Frog attackers, a trio of the poddling hoppers (there were eight to begin with) are killed outright, all of the other Frogs left in the fight are also scorched by the radiant Light.

It’s a massacre, and so…

Derek Pilch climbs on to the lead wagon, casts Speak with Animals, and then orders the remaining Giant Frogs to flee (actually Jackie climbed on her chair, flung her arms out wide and croaked at us for a while, I’ll be honest some of her ‘croaking’ was bit second rate but… she made her point well). I ask for a Persuasion Check, Jackie rolls… you guessed it- a ‘20’.

As an instant Reaction all of the remaining Giant Frogs flee back in to the swamp… all of them, not just the ones attacking the PCs, in ten seconds flat all of the Giant Frogs are gone.

Silence.

After the event several members of the caravan who witnessed Derek’s croaking (and its instant effect) are awed. Derek, hereafter, is referred to (mostly in whispered tones) as either the ‘Frog God’ or the ‘Frog Whisperer’, or simply the ‘Frog Man’.

It’s all they talk about for days- particularly as Lummins Radiance of the Dawn kinda set up the entire event- it lifted the gloom and put the spotlight on Derek’s performance.

Jackie is really starting to like Derek…

DM Interlude- this game has lots of rules that enable players to get up to (and DMs to adjudicate) lots of mucho cool stuff- but it’s fuelled by imagination. Just priceless, I’m wiping tears from my eyes even as I write this.

There are no real casualties of the Giant Frog attack- a few individuals on the caravan are scratched and bruised (a bit) but that’s all.

*Day #9 and #10*

And that’s the end of the barrage of Random Encounters as generated by my crazy dice, the last day and a bit are easy as, the swamp gets darker, the stench more pungent, and the sounds of the wild things more disturbing- but there are no more encounters.

DMs Interlude- just to note to say that I played the Random Encounters fast and loose, the Players were keen to get in to combat, I was as keen to make my mark on them (briefly) and then get my surviving (and out-matched) bad guys out of the mess they had got themselves in to swiftly. Even the Players were amazed at how tough their PCs had become- 3rd Level spells and Powers, devastating.

And so about midday on the tenth day out of Waterdeep the caravan arrives at the Carnath Roadhouse which is a recently repaired walled compound, and supply depot for the labour and lumber employed to maintain the High Road, a rough and ready place.




The caravan moves in to the compound a wagon at a time for the cargo to be unloaded- Hotlips and Watt detach themselves from the crowd and have a sneak around, the Halfling notes that some of the cargo is being directed by the large Half-Orc in-charge (Bog Luck) in to a separate secure storeroom. The pair figure that Bog Luck is a Dragon Cultist (they think), and that he is directing the Cult loot straight in to the secure storeroom.

It takes much of the rest of the afternoon to unload the wagons and then time for the new arrivals to find themselves a bunk, rest-up a bit, get changed and freshen up. Most of the inhabitants of the place (new and old) eventually head to the Kitchen area upstairs- food is prepared and several barrels of ale are broached. Several hours later the Cultists (and others) are starting to get surly and drunk.

The PCs get together for a chat (prior to joining the other ‘rough’ fellows in the Kitchen)- Watt and Hotlips are tasked with keeping an eye on the loot, basically they’re told to break in to the secure storeroom, find out where the loot is and see if they can figure out where it is going next, and how. In short, have a good look around for anything that needs finding. If there’s nothing to find then they’re not to let the loot out of their sight, at least for a while- oh, and one of them needs to report back what they have found. I gave the Players a good ten minutes to figure out their plan. The sneaky pair slope off to get things done.

However back in the Kitchen things are getting tetchy, particularly as the evening goes on and the booze continues to flow. The source of the upset is of course the Cultist Guards, and in particular Tardol, the massive slice of Half-Orc and brother of the dead Flerk. Tardol bad-mouths Hotlips all night- calling the Halfling out several times. The PCs (and in particular Sgt Bobby) defend their comrade vociferously, while explaining that Hotlips is unwell atm, and sleeping in her room. Tardol makes several attempts to pay a visit to the Halfling but is restrained repeatedly- by his fellow Cult Guards, by Andrew Briferhew, and eventually by the PCs…

Hotlips and Watt (both Invisible) meanwhile go for a wander around the waystation, and find nothing much untoward, and then head to the storeroom. Hotlips breaks in and the pair scope the place out, they quickly discover the Cult loot- all of it is in the secure chamber, as they suspected. There follows a brief discussion as to whether they should steal some of the loot for themselves, obviously you don’t need to know the outcome of this chat*. The pair, after a long search, also discover a hinged section of flooring that see-saws up to reveal a hidden tunnel, at this point their Invisibility has worn off.

Watt is just about to go back upstairs to spread the news when there’s a rattle at the door- Bog Luck, the Half-Orc caretaker of the Carnath Roadhouse, comes in. There’s a scramble to get hidden.




Upstairs meanwhile the nastiness has been cranked up, Briferhew cannot control the situation- Sgt Bobby (and a few other PCs) are trying to (a bit, Sgt Bobby is just calling Tardol names)- but there’s nowhere else for the encounter to go- Tardol punches Sgt Bobby in the face and then draws his blade.




And thus, we end on a cliff-hanger, I more or less had to refuse to stop playing in order to do so- the Players were not happy, I think my bad guys are going to suffer next session for making them wait. I was attempting to increase the tension, I seemed to have provoked fury… LOLz.

More, of course, next time…

*The pair helped themselves to a few select items, but shush… don’t tell the others.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #32 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #18 Snapjaw.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 5
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 5
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 5
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 5

Secondary PCs.
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 5
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 5
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 5
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 5*

Note, this is session #32 of our game but only session #18 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

We’re in the Carnath Roadhouse, following the Cultists and their (phat) loot, although the tension is high right now. Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter) is facing off against Tardol, a very large slice of Cultist Half-Orc Guard who really wants to kill Hotlips- (Halfling Rogue) she killed his brother, (untrue but meh!) but has been drinking hard and will settle for rearranging Sgt Bobby’s features. While downstairs in the secure storeroom Hotlips and Watt (Human Bard) have just been disturbed by the entrance of Bog Luck, another Half-Orc, but this guy is the caretaker of the Carnath Roadhouse, and obviously another bloody Dragon Cultist.

And so around the table we do the fights simultaneously, in an attempt to crank up the tension- if Bog Luck gets away then the PCs may have to fight a lot of folk at the Roadhouse, or else come up with some other convincing story.




Downstairs- Bog Luck enters the room and spots Watt straight away- but not however Hotlips, the Half-Orc rushes Watt- swearing and shouting, and grabs the Bard. At which point Hotlips hits Bog Luck from behind, and eventually (after an Inspiration Point ‘1’ followed by ‘Lucky’ reroll = hit, phew that was close- there were screams around the table until Sandy figured out she had been saved by the reroll) manages to take the hefty Half-Orc Cultist down (by one hit point). It’s all subdual damage- Bog Luck is grabbed, tied, bagged, etc.

That’s the tension over.




Upstairs- Sgt Bobby is punched in the face- Ow! That hurt. Tardol the Half-Orc is a Veteran, it quickly becomes apparent (blades out) he’s trying to kill Sgt Bobby, plenty of the Cultists in the room are also baying for blood. Andrew Briferhew, and the PCs are trying to stop the thing turning in to a riot.

Pete (who plays Sgt Bobby) helps matters by attempting not to kill Tardol, he’s inflicting subdual damage using the flat of his blade. The pair exchange blows- some hits, some misses, there’s even a Crit in there from Tardol. After a few rounds they’re both bloodied and hurting- with neither combatant seemingly ahead, although the Sgt has a third or so fewer hit points (to begin with) than the Veteran. In reality- he’s losing the fight but doesn’t know it.

That is until the good Sgt gets his Second Wind, which is followed by the Vet missing all three of his attacks, and then in the next round missing all three again- Sgt Bobby keeps hitting Tardol until he is forced to yield (on 4 HP). At which point Sgt Bobby tries to defuse the situation with a speech, “That’s enough of this, we’re all here to earn money- I have a wife and two children. I am certain the Hotlips didn’t kill your brother, you need to let it go…” Which causes a few of the baying Cultists to stop and think, but not Tardol- “How do you know she didn’t kill him? Why are you so certain?” And... “Err…”, Sgt Bobby (Pete) realises he can’t tell the Cultists that the real murderer was Jamna the Gnome (the PCs suspect- correctly), and so prevaricates and backpedals furiously- “We all need to learn to get along”, that kind of nonsense.

Tardol and a number of the other Cultists are up in arms- “What do you know?” Sgt Bobby sounded very certain that it wasn’t Hotlips that done it, the Cultists (correctly) suspect that he knows who the murderer is, or else he knows more than he’s saying.

Sgt Bobby splutters- “I investigated the death, Achreny (the Caravan Master) helped me- the Halfling was not the killer.” His Persuasion roll is an adjusted 13, which is okay, he keeps repeating the mantra, still floundering a little. That is until Lux (Human Warlock) gets to work on Briferhew (and a few others) persuading them that this charade has gone on long enough. Eventually Briferhew steps in and shouts the drunk-ish Cultists down, the entertainment is over- the Kitchen closed, the ale stoppered and confiscated. The disgruntled Cultists et al mostly retire to their rooms, although a few hang around to fix up Tardol (he’s taken a beating remember- from nearly 70 HP to 4 HP). “This isn’t over…”, the Half-Orc declares and growls a bit at Sgt Bobby and co.

Phew!

A short while later Watt visits with his colleagues and reports back- they have accidentally captured Bog Luck (Whoops!), they’ve located the treasure, and also found a trap door- which has not been investigated yet. After a bit more sneaking back and forth by an Invisible Watt, ostensibly to make sure where all the inhabitants of the Roadhouse are, the PCs are eventually lead down to the secure store room.

Hotlips lets the PCs in, and Bog Luck is conscious now, a long-ish Q&A follows, during which the adventurers discover the following-

Note, at first Bog Luck is reluctant to talk, it takes a while to loosen his tongue, actually it’s Sgt Bobby that makes the difference- Lux, Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) and Watt (the Charmers) roleplay well but then roll low on their checks (all three of them messing up has never happened before). The good Sgt steps in and threatens to cut Bog Luck’s throat, and then rolls very high for his Intimidate, the Half-Orc tells what he knows, or at least some of it-

Bog Luck is a Dragon Cultist- has been for years and years.

The Cult loot will be collected overnight by a bunch of Lizardfolk (using the trapdoor) and carried through the Mere of Dead Men to a ruined castle and Dragon Cult headquarters. Bog Luck doesn’t know the name of the place, or its location- only that it exists.

The Brothers of the First Light et al have more questions, Bog Luck has a few more answers- but not too much info, he’s low level- and in his own words, “just directing traffic”. The most interesting new nugget of info garnered is that the ruined castle is the domain of a Half-Black Dragon called Rezmir. The PCs have been on this guy’s trail since the very start.

Meantime Hotlips, with Sgt Harald (Dwarf Fighter) watching her back, check out the secret trapdoor, it leads in to a damp tunnel, the pair investigate further- very carefully, the passage goes east for 200 yards and exits in to a heavily screened hideout on a dry section of the Mere of Dead Men.

Meanwhile back at the interrogation, Bog Luck makes a variety of promises in an attempt to save his miserable life, he swears he won’t tell anyone if they let him go- Lummins remembers (after Lux kicks him) to fire up the Zone of Truth. The Half-Orc is lying- not about the castle et al, but about not telling anyone.

The chat continues for a while- a few more questions while the Zone of Truth is still working, and then… Sgt Bobby cuts Bog Luck’s throat, and holds him down until he stops struggling- it’s fairly brutal. There’s a brief pause while several of the Players check their moral compasses, as it turns out they’re all okay with the slaughter, no ethical conundrums here.

The PCs stuff Bog Luck’s body in an empty crate, and then chat (for twenty minutes or so- real-time) about what to do next. A variety of suggestions are put forward- kill all of the Cultists at the Roadhouse, leave now and head in to the Mere to find the ruined castle (how hard can it be), or else ambush the Lizardfolk when they turn up to collect the loot. This last suggestion (made by Lux) is the favourite for a while, that is until the following doozy gets voted in to the number one slot.

Note Lux also suggested that they inform the murderous Gnome- Jamna (her Zhent contact remember) about the situation, the other Players are really not keen- Lux has to back off her suggestion sharpish.

And so, here’s what happens…

*Episode 6: Castle Naerytar.*

An hour or so later all of the PCs have exited the Carnath Roadhouse through the secret passage and are at present standing in the screened clearing in the midst of the Mere, as is all of the Cult loot (still in boxes). The PCs however are all dressed up as Dragon Cultists, Lux is even wearing some of Frulam Mondath’s gear (and she looks like her remember)- she looks like a Cult leader.

The PCs wait, and get in an Extended Rest (because I am a nice DM) while keeping watch for the Lizardfolk, who eventually turn up just before dawn. There are a lot of Lizardfolk (actually 12) and they’re initially not too pleased to see the PCs. That is until Lux introduces herself as Frulam Mondath (the Lizardfolk have no idea who Mondath is) and then starts hissing orders in Draconic- pick up the stuff and take us to the castle. The grim Sgts flank ‘Frulam’ and look, well... determinedly tough and no-nonsense. ‘Frulam’ continues barking at the Lizardfolk, and, well… this is all very familiar- “sodding Dragon kneelers.”

The Lizardfolk grab the loot and head back in to the Mere, the PCs (sorry, Dragon Cultists) follow on.

It worked.

Nine hours or so later (and with Random Encounters rolls still RAW- nothing) the group arrives at another hidden campsite in the Mere. There they are told they will rest for the night, or at least until another batch of Lizardfolk turn up (in canoes) to take the loot (and the PCs) on the last leg of their journey to the castle (the Lizardfolk don’t know what the castle is called either). The Lizardfolk accompanying the PCs state that they will rest here the night and then head back to the Carnath Roadhouse to see if there’s any more loot to pick up in the morning.

So, a night in the wilds with a bunch of Lizardfolk, waiting for another bunch to turn up.

The PCs (and Players) chat some more- how to play this? The problem is the Players have plenty more questions they’d like answering about where they are heading- like what awaits them. The Players want to question the Lizardfolk but are trying to figure out how to do it without arousing too much suspicion.

Then, because the Players are still chatting and not doing anything much, the second group of Lizardfolk turn up in canoes- there are another nine of them, so that’s 21 Lizardfolk and 8 PCs sitting around the campfire making polite chitter-chat.

The Players eventually agree on a strategy to get some more info out of the Lizardfolk- Lummins and Watt decide to double team a random Lizardman and see what they can find out. Note plenty of the PCs speak Draconic so there are no language issues, having said that the pair discover that one of the Lizardfolk- a fellow called Snapjaw, speaks a fair amount of the Common tongue.

Later the pair get Snapjaw on his own and attempt to pump him for info, the Lizardfolk is remarkably amenable- and keen to tell what he knows, and as keen to bad-mouth some of the inhabitants of the Cult castle, the story is-

a)    The place is a big ruined castle- with lots of buildings, many falling down.

b)    Present are a bunch more dragon kneelers (Cultists, obviously), lots of proud Lizardfolk of the Scaly Death Clan (natch), and lastly the fiddling flibblings- the Bullywugs, led by FartBox (actually Pharblex Spattergoo).

c)    Fartbox killed the Scaly Death Clan’s leader- a Shaman called Suncaller.

d)    Snapjaw (and the Lizardfolk in general) hate the Bullywugs, who have been put in charge of them.

e)    Scaly Dread (the Clan’s Lord and Protector- a Dragon of some sort the PCs think) has apparently done a deal with the dragon kneelers.

f)    Scaly Dread seems to not care that the Scaly Death Clan are suffering at the webbed pads of the stinky Bullywugs.

g)    The Cult has two leaders at the castle- an Elf in charge of the day-to-day called Dral (Dralmorrer Borngray) and the High Lord- Rezmir, a Half-Black Dragon (Woo-hoo!). Both are present at the castle atm, at least they were when Snapjaw left the place.

h)    The castle has several levels, including stairs that go ‘down in to the ground’- down below is full of cursed Bullywugs- may the great Scaly Dread burn their blubbering hides. The dragon kneeler leaders also go ‘down in to the ground’.

i)    Snapjaw, every now and then, makes it clear that overthrowing Fartbox and his Bullywug bastards is high on his wishlist.

In point of fact the conversation went on for quite a while (real-world) time, with the PCs roleplaying well, and rolling good to high- and asking useful questions, and I (your glorious DM) do so want the PCs to learn about the potential for a Lizardfolk rebellion, and so…

The PCs are up early the next morning- nothing untoward occurs during the night, first thing they do is have a chat amongst themselves- a new plan is being hatched.

Then goodbye to the Lizardfolk that got them here through the swamp- the PCs don’t mean to (they can’t help themselves) but several of the tough dragon kneeler Cultists (the PCs) say goodbye and thanks to the ‘nice’ Lizardfolk. Which, from the POV of the Lizardfolk present is just, well… odd.

Then in to the canoes and to the castle, the journey should take around six or so hours…

Random Encounters done RAW, and… nada.

En route the PCs put their new plan in to action, basically half way through the journey they ask the Lizardfolk to stop to eat, at which point they isolate their favourite Lizardfolk- Snapjaw. Watt, Lux and Lummins- the chatty folk with Social Skill bonuses to burn, get to work on Snapjaw and are quickly convinced- thanks to another Zone of Truth spell that he’s telling the truth. Snapjaw doesn’t like Cultists in general but seems to like them.

After another brief chat amongst themselves the PCs decide to go for it, figuring they can- worst case scenario, kill Snapjaw (and the other Lizardfolk if necessary) if things go badly wrong. So, they tell Snapjaw- they are mighty heroes (what now?) come to destroy the Cult of the Dragon, and in the process kill Fartbox and the Bullywugs and set the Scaly Death Clan free, perhaps Snapjaw could help them. The gang have still got their Zone of Truth up and running- Snapjaw is obviously shocked but recovers well- soon after he’s very keen to get on board.

Note I played Snapjaw as a budding (Marxist- the Glorious Lizardpeople’s Revolutionary Cadre #1) revolutionary. Later, after much more chatter the Players got on board with the concept and worked between sessions on a few choice brand slogans.

“The best folk are Lizardfolk.”
“Bullywugs are bullies- it’s in the name!”
“Bullywugs are Gutterslugs!”

And a few others I choose not to remember.

The chatter continues for an age, almost beyond bed time- eventually I get the Players back in line and on with the scenario.

In the last (very brief- excitement was running high, the Lizardfolk revolution is indeed going to be glorious) section of this session the PCs achieve the following-

a)    Arrive at Castle Naerytar- have a chat with some perimeter guards and ferment revolution a little (the Players are starting to get a little giddy at the idea). Lummins in the end convinces the Lizardfolk to attend a secret meeting later in the evening.

b)    Sneak in to one of the Lizardfolk longhouses, aided and abetted by the cover of darkness- it’s early evening now.

c)    Convince another dozen or so Lizardfolk around and about to attend the secret meeting later on.

Note Snapjaw is doing the intros and the charming members of the Brothers of the First Light (mostly Lux, Lummins & Watt) are stirring the pot- “Do you hate the Bullywugs, all the time telling you what to do?”, “They killed your leader- Suncaller, are the Scaly Death clan going to take that?”, and, “Where’s your Dragon Lord now? You need help. We can help you to get your pride and/or spirit and/or fight back.”

That kind of thing- we accomplished some of this last task via e-mail after the session finished, I must say the e-mail activity could be characterised as ‘high’, I think one day I got 27 e-mails in total. As with many modern revolutions the internet played a significant part in the Glorious Lizardpeople’s Revolution.

More next time.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #33 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #19 The Glorious Lizardpeople’s Revolution Part 1.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 5
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 5
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 5
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 5

Secondary PCs.
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 5
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 5
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 5
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 5*

Note, this is session #33 of our game but only session #19 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

We’re in a Lizardfolk longhouse just outside Castle Naerytar- not that the PCs, or the Lizardfolk for that matter, know the name of the place. The PCs have followed the Dragon Cult loot to here, in point of fact they were involved in transporting the loot over the last leg of the journey. They’re also aware that Rezmir (Half-Black Dragon) Cult leader is laired here. The castle is also home to a bunch of Dragon Cultists lead by someone called Dral, a tribe of cruel Bullywugs lead by Fartbox (Pharblex), and lastly the Scaly Death tribe of Lizardfolk.

The Brothers of the First Light et al have made a positive impression on one of the Lizardfolk- Snapjaw, the young warrior is keen to overthrow the Bullywugs (and to a lesser extent the dragon kneelers = Cultists). The PCs are also keen to make this happen and are therefore in the process of stirring up the Lizardfolk- the scent of revolution is in the air.

Late in the evening, in the Lizardfolk longhouse, the charming Brothers of the First Light (mostly Lux (Human Warlock), Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) & Watt (Human Bard)) and Snapjaw are cajoling at least two dozen rapt Lizardfolk- “Do you hate the Bullywugs, all the time telling you what to do?”, “They killed your leader- Suncaller, are the Scaly Death clan going to take that?”, and, “Where’s your Dragon Lord now? You need help. We can help you to get your pride and/or spirit and/or fight back.”

The Lizardfolk are rapt because the PCs are really putting on a show-

Lummins is using repeated castings of Thaumaturgy to enhance and delight (like a crazy Signer), his finale involves a casting of his Spiritual Weapon (a glowing spear made of light) which hovers around the longhouse stabbing at imagined enemies.

Lux is using repeated castings (At Will for her) of Disguise Self to assume a variety of faces during the section of the PCs lecture in which they talk about the story of their journey up until this point. For her finale she swoops around the longhouse courtesy of her Fly spell.

Watt does a lot of the talking, usually Friends enhanced, but he also makes use of his Disguise Self spell. For the finale he works his way through his full repertoire of musical expertise- starting with a haunting flute solo, then a rousing viol chorus, then to pan flute for a lilting refrain and culminating in a Jimi Hendrix style bagpipe thrash-about.

The Players have been planning this, there have been far too many e-mails sent between the last session and this- it’s been hectic, and a little bit joyous. There’s even a narrative to their presentation, and major themes- the corrupt dragon kneelers and vile Bullywugs, the Brothers of the First Light’s story (from Dragon Cultists to seeing the Light of Lathander) illustrating their journey to salvation- and their desire for revenge. The finale juxtaposes the Brothers journey with the plight of the Scaly Death tribe- the answer, rise up- shake your chains to earth like dew which in slumber have fallen upon you (to paraphrase a genius).

And so, after a clutch of skill checks by all of the participants (all with a variety of bonuses) it’s all down to one roll (heavily weighted towards the PCs because of their planning, previous successes and great RP) because… well why not.

And ‘15’ plus bonuses, that’s over 20… the crowd go WILD- the Glorious Lizardpeople Revolution has truly begun.

The Players however have yet more plans to put in to action, and so after a night in the Lizardfolk longhouse the next day sees a variety of activities, their plans are very good-

a)    The two Sgts hold meetings with a variety of Lizardfolk- sizing up their qualities and questioning them about the Cultist and Bullywug forces, the pair also learn that there’s another leader type at the castle at the moment- from the Lizardfolk’s description it sounds like the Red Wizard of Thay from the caravan is also here.

b)    Reconnaissance #1 Lux (Invisible & Flying) goes for an hour long fly about, around, and through as much of Castle Naerytar that she can get to.

c)    Reconnaissance #2 Derek Pilch (Human Druid) goes for a hop about (as a Giant Frog), ostensibly investigating the Bullywug huts, later the Druid Wild Shapes in to a Crocodile and goes for a swim in the castle moat- very relaxing, although there are plenty of other Crocs in there.

d)    Reconnaissance #3 Watt & Hotlips (Halfling Rogue) (both Invisible) go for an hour-long incursion in to the castle proper to see how far they can get and what they can spy. The pair get a good way in, even going so far as to investigate (albeit briefly) a few of the buildings arranged around the Outer Ward.

e)    There follows a further Q&A session with a number of Lizardfolk that serve within the castle, at the end of which the PCs have a rough-and-ready, but accurate, drawing of the castle marked with the locations of various groups of inhabitants.

f)    Lastly, more planning- the order of the attack takes shape.

And that’s all for the day, the PCs have used a majority of their high-level spells in order to achieve the above, and about an hour or more of real-world time to get it done. They’re ready, all that’s left is to wait for the perfect time to strike.

Another night in the longhouse, followed by the rest of the next day spent in final preparations (including a further bit of reconnaissance done by a group of Lizardfolk lead by Snapjaw), the attack starts early evening.

Note in-game every PC has been allotted an individual Lizardfolk for them to play (eight PCs with eight Lizardfolk), that’s right- for the attack they are going to use all eight PCs- two groups of four. So, each Strike Team contains four PCs and four Lizardfolk.

If their allotted Lizardfolk dies then they don’t get another one, unless (and the PCs know about this) they can convince the Lizardfolk that serve Dral within the castle to join the revolution- in which case they get another four Lizardfolk as potential replacements.

As with the PCs horses two of the Players (Jackie & Sandy, of course) insist that the Lizardfolk accompanying them on the attack be given names, and so we have- Swampy, Gawp, Ping & Pong, Gumbo, Big Claw, Bungle and George.

It only takes twenty or so minutes to figure the names out.

Ho-hum.

Then the attack, starting with both Strike Teams creeping up to, and then launching themselves in to the Barbican, with one of the Strike Teams rushing straight up the stairs to attack the Bullywug inhabitants of the upper floor.

We play both fights at the same time, which proves a little difficult to do- there are a lot of combatants, for the sake of the narrative I’ll describe one and then the other.

*Strike Team #1* = Lummins, Lux, Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter) & Watt (the Brothers of the First Light) plus four Lizardfolk.




The ten Bullywug ‘guards’ and their two Giant Frog companions are taken by surprise- Lummins fires in a trio of Scorching Rays, all hits- three Bullywugs are badly wounded. Lux’s Eldritch Blasts kill two others, Sgt Bobby and the accompanying Lizardfolk rush in to melee and account for another two between them. That’s thinned the pack somewhat.

Last up (as planned- the PCs are on it) is Watt who fires up his Hypnotic Pattern, and only one Bullywug and both Giant Frogs are unaffected by the spell. The ‘guards’ have been decimated.

Seconds later Lummins’ Sacred Flame takes down the only compos mentis Bullywug left standing. The two Giant Frogs however attempt to flee the scene, leaping over the PCs to get to the exit, one makes it out of the Barbican- the other is cut down. The fleeing amphibian doesn’t get far, already wounded, it succumbs to Sgt Bobby’s flung dagger.

Meantime the Lizardfolk take the opportunity to attack (and slaughter) the Bullywugs affected by Watt’s Hypnotic Pattern. The fight is quickly over, with no hits taken by the good guys- very few of the bad guys got chance to attack, they were mostly concentrating their efforts on either dying or fleeing. The body of the fleeing Giant Frog is quickly recovered (when the coast looks clear) and then hauled back and thrown in to the moat.

Things however are a little more fraught upstairs, Strike Team #2 dashes through the fight downstairs, ignoring the action, and straight up the stairs and in to the nine Bullywugs that are just waking up to the fact that they are being invaded.

*Strike Team #2* = Derek, Hard Bonk (Half-Orc Monk), Hotlips & Sgt Harald (Dwarf Fighter) plus four Lizardfolk.




The PCs (after their reconnaissance, and interviews with the Lizardfolk) know that there’s a drum situated in the Upper Barbican which beats the rhythm of castle life, and of course sounds the alarm should the castle be attacked.

They need to knock out the alarm system.

And so…

Derek is first in to action with an Entangle spell which causes all of the Bullwugs close to the drum, who are only just getting to their feet, to be Restrained by the sprouting vegetation. The effect however doesn’t last- a lone Bullywug gets free and then fights its way through the tangle of plants and to the drum. Hard Bonk arrives at the same spot just in time to kick and punch the poor bugger to death.

The remaining Bullywugs unaffected by the Entangle spell also do their upmost to reach the drum- Hotlips cuts one down and badly wounds another. Sgt Harald repeats the feat- one dead, one bloodied.

The Bullywugs are being decimated- they immediately devise a new plan- FLEE!

First choice is down the stairs- although that’s not going to end well, Strike Team #1 (or as you know them- the Brothers of the First Light) are downstairs.

Of the three Bullywug’s left standing (and not Entangled) two head for the stairs, leaping over the PCs that block the exit, it doesn’t go well for either of them- Sgt Harald chases one of them down and slaughters it, the other is Thorn Whipped to death by Derek.

The last Bullywug attempts to leap from the battlements down in to the moat, it leaps in to the air and… Hotlips thunks a dagger in to it- the creature is dead before it hits the water.

As happened downstairs the Lizardfolk rush in and slaughter the one remaining Entangled Bullywug.

The Barbican is taken, all of their enemies are dead. Remarkably none of the PCs have taken a single wound, however all of the Lizardfolk upstairs have taken hits- a pair of them are bloodied already, but the attack is a rip-roaring success. The entire assault is over in under thirty seconds and with a minimum of fuss- a little bit of a light-show but not visible from any great distance, and fairly quietly done.

The plan is working.

So, next up- Strike Team #2 settle in to the Lower Barbican, they’re job is to hold the place- from attacks within and without, a pair of Lizardfolk are left upstairs on watch- the beater for the drum is located, the PCs have devised their own signalling system using the instrument. It’s very basic the PCs system- one of the Lizardfolk will beat the drum loudly and repeatedly should the Barbican come under attack by a force that will surely overwhelm the defenders, or else some other event takes place that demands the attention (and attendance) of Strike Team #1.

Next up Snapjaw, the would-be leader of the Lizardfolk Revolution is ushered in to the Barbican- he’s got a job to do, he joins Strike Team #1.

That done Hotlips goes for a brief sneak about along the Causeway and to the edge of the Outer Ward, there are just two Bullywugs hopping about there, neither of them are aware of the attack it seems.

Strike Team #1 moves up the Causeway and then briefly in to action.




Very briefly- the nearest Bullywug succumbs to a dagger in the throat courtesy of Sgt Bobby, while the other is scorched and cindered (to death) by Lummins’ Sacred Flame. The Brothers et al wait for thirty seconds- nothing stirs, and then order the Lizardfolk to go retrieve the fallen Bullywug corpses, which are then ferried back to the Causeway and thrown over the crenelated battlements and in to the moat.

It’s feeding time for the Crocs.

Just for info I’m rolling my random ‘What Happens Next?’ D20 every time the PCs et al do something that generates noise and/or light- just to see if something good, or better still- something bad happens, come on the Wandering Monsters.

Next stage of the plan is to go and check out the Lizardfolk Guards that are loyal to the Dragon Cultist leader Dral. Snapjaw is going to attempt, with a little help from a few of the PCs, to persuade the group to come over to the Scaly Death Clan’s side.

Through the Forge, which is empty at this time of the night, and in to the Lizardfolk’s Ready Room within the north east tower. The Lizardfolk within are less ready than expected- sprawled around the room relaxing, they do however leap to their feet and start barking questions when the Brothers et al enter in. At which point we get in to the roleplay…

More of Dral’s Lizardfolk Guards come to join the hastily assembled meeting as the talk progresses, within a minute of their arrival there are easily twenty Lizardfolk facing the PCs et al, Snapjaw however is in the centre of the action.

At the end of twenty or so minutes of roleplay including rehashed versions of the speeches from the previous Lizardfolk presentation, three of the four PCs aiding in this endeavour roll high (15+) and so Snapjaw seals the deal. The Lizardfolk Guards however are not as committed (yet) to the cause. Basically, the PCs get an extra two replacements should any of their eight Lizardfolk accomplices fall. However, if Snapjaw and/or the PCs bring back the head of Fartbox (Pharblex), the Bullywug leader, then the Lizardfolk here will truly join the cause (and the PCs get the maximum four replacement Lizardfolk).

It’s the end of the session, and the DM on a whim wants to make the Lizardfolk a little more valuable to the PCs, Snapjaw promises the Brothers of the First light that should the following conditions be met-

1)    Fartbox (Pharblex) killed and all of the other Bullywug’s slaughtered or else routed.

2)    The dragon kneelers (Cultists) likewise routed, or surrendered, or killed.

3)    Fartbox’s loot, and perhaps a few other ‘interesting’ items found elsewhere in the castle gifted to the Scaly Death Clan.

4)    The ruined castle likewise given to the Scaly Death Clan.

Then the Brothers of the First Light’s (just Lummins, Lux, Sgt Bobby & Watt) Lizardfolk helpers will swear (Snapjaw will make sure of this) to serve them for a year and a day. Basically, the four main PCs are given the opportunity to grab themselves a hench-Lizardfolk each, obviously they have to meet the conditions above, and (more importantly) keep the guy they have been allotted alive for this to happen.

The Players are much impressed by this kind offer, all of them keen to have their own Lizardfolk domestic. The Glorious Lizardpeople’s Revolution just got even more interesting.

Several of the Players enquire over e-mail during the days following the session as to whether the Lizardfolk can become PCs in their further adventures. Give ‘em an inch…

We’ll see.

The revolution continues in the next session; this was a fairly short one.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #34 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #20 The Glorious Lizardpeople’s Revolution Part 2.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 5
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 5
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 5
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 5

Secondary PCs.
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 5
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 5
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 5
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 5*

Note, this is session #34 of our game but only session #20 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

Also note parts of this session are written in the style of an eleven-year-old writing an essay about what they did on their holidays- there’s a lot of “and then…”, and, “and then…”, get my drift. Apologies, it ain’t literature, it’s a sprawling melee going round by round.

The Glorious Lizardpeople’s Revolution is underway, the PCs (*Strike Team #1*- Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric), Lux (Human Warlock), Watt (Human Bard) & Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter), or as you know them the Brothers of the First Light) and their Lizardfolk accomplices have entered the castle, killed some Bullywugs, and persuaded a bunch more Lizardfolk to join their crusade to “throw off the yolk of the Bullywug oppressors!”, that kind of thing.

Meanwhile *Strike Team #2* (Hard Bonk (Half-Orc Monk), Hotlips (Halfling Rogue), Derek (Human Druid) & Sgt Harald (Dwarf Fighter)) and their Lizardfolk accomplices are holding the Barbican- the only way in to the castle (that I can see on my map).

Oh, and just to make clear the PCs have not changed their attire- they are all still dressed like Dragon Cultists, with Lux attempting to pass for a leader type, possibly Frulam Mondath.

The next part of the plan involves an attack upon Fartbox (Pharblex) and his Bullywug minions, the trick is to do this without alerting the rest of the castle, it’s early evening- dusk, and there are still folk about. The PCs chose this time so that those not blessed with Darkvision can still see well enough to fight.

But before we get in to it, just a word about the rota of monsters (in the Hoard of the Dragon Queen book), and specifically the Dragon Cultist foot soldiers et al, the PCs are looking forward to meeting- the numbers in the book just don’t add up, and there’s nothing I can see in the errata.

According to the book there are-
16 Cultists (12 in 1q & 4 in 2n) although only beds for 5 (2r),
4 Dragonclaws in 1q, with beds for 4 in 1n, and
1 Dragonwing (2n) although there are beds for 13 of the tough guys (7 in 2t & 6 in 3r).

I figure many of the Dragonwing bunks are actually the sleeping quarters of plain old Cultists. I therefore decided ahead of time that there are 20 Cultists, 12 Dragonclaws & 3 Dragonwings at the castle, maybe a few more of each if the PCs are having a too easy time.

Anyway, the Revolution continues.

Next up Fartbox (Pharblex) and the Bullywugs must die- the Scaly Death clan insist- the PCs also need to return here (the north east tower) with the head of Pharblex, this will ensure that Dral’s Lizardfolk guards join the revolution.

First up however, an Invisible Watt goes for a sneak around the Outer Courtyard, which the PCs are going to have to move through (a short way) to get to the Bullywug’s lair (the Lower & Upper Barracks).

The Bard returns in ten or so minutes, and still Invisible, he tells what he knows- there are more than a dozen Cultists over in the Great Hall (being used as a canteen) they’re shooting the breeze and feeding at least two hefty looking Guard Drakes. The only other building with any signs of life is the Bullywug’s chambers- the croaking coming from within is intense, there are a lot of the buggers in there.

This is the do or die bit of the plan, and also the contentious bit- the PCs would rather attack the Cultists first, however Snapjaw and the Scaly Death clan have insisted that Pharblex and the Bullywugs die first (I wanted to make it a little harder for the Players).

And so, *Strike Team #1* (Lux, Lummins, Watt & Sgt Bobby- all dressed as Cultists, remember) with their Lizardfolk accomplices stride across to the Lower Barracks, swing open the door and step inside- the croaking stops instantly. The chamber is a filth pit, with a good foot or so of wet slippery mud on the floor, and a slightly less substantial covering on every surface. Not that there are a lot of other surfaces- save for a set of stairs leading up (from which the sound of croaking comes) the chamber is empty- except, of course, for the mud and twenty-something Bullywugs.

DM Interlude- Just for the sake of the narrative the four Lizardfolk present are- Ping (controlled by Lux), Gawp (Lummins), Bungle (Sgt Bobby) & George (Watt).

All of the Bullywugs stare intently at Lux- she looks like a Cultist leader, remember. Lux takes this in her stride, at least for a short while, that is until it turns out that none of the Bullywugs can understand anything she is saying (she actually said something like- “We are Cultists- take us to your leader- Fartbox”), she starts with Draconic and then scrolls through all the languages she knows.




Bullywugs speak Bullywug- there’s no other languages listed for them. I guess the leader types have a smattering of the Common tongue, maybe they all understand a few words of Common… let’s see.

Silence for a bit, save for the sound of croaking coming from above, Sgt Bobby nudges and points to the stairs- several more Bullywugs are descending from above- investigating their comrades sudden silence.

Lux tries again with her question- this time in the Common tongue and louder- and with a bit of mime, and I get her to make a roll- any Skill that will fit the bill, she tries Performance (after all, she’s an ex-Actor).

Lux rolls the lowest number on the dice.

I roll my Random What Happens Next D20, I roll a ‘1’ too- this has happened before.

How to reward two ‘1’s?

There’s not enough gone wrong, from a DMs perspective, for the Bullywugs to just launch an attack, after all the PCs look and sound like Dragon Cultists, Lux is just not making much sense (to them).

So, if the Bullywugs can’t attack…

So, here comes the chaos- the PCs four Lizardfolk accomplices decide at that exact moment that their revenge can wait no longer- the generous DM therefore gives the quartet a surprise round- and unleashes them upon the gawping Bullywugs, I even let the PCs make their Lizardfolk’s rolls- nice of me.

Seconds later and the closest three Bullywugs are dead, another barely clings to life, and then… then, it all goes crazy.

Bullywugs flee, fight, scream and… well, they hop around an awful lot.

And so, in no particular order- Lux Shatters three of the Bullywugs- dead, plenty more of them hop in to the murderous Lizardfolk, spears in hand- Gawp & Ping get stabbed.

Then Lummins does the maths (counts the squares in the room) and lets loose a Fireball, and all is madness- it doesn’t end well (for the Bullywugs).

Rob (who plays Lummins) has been waiting to do this for like, ever (actually since he got to Level 5 which was probably last session, I’ve told him a million times not to exaggerate etc.).

It takes a while for the super-heated steam to clear, the flash fire also bakes hard 90% of the mud in the chamber- there were 18 alive-alive-o Bullywugs in the room six or so seconds ago, now there are just six.

Also caught in the blast is Gawp (Lizardfolk), the creature is reduced to 4 hit points- some sacrifices have to be made, Rob states (& Gawp is Lummins’/Rob’s Lizardfolk- so no harm done).

The Bullywugs formerly descending the stairs flee back the way they came- panic croaking all the way, while the remaining Bullywugs in the Lower Barracks attempt to get the hell out of dodge- the only exits are however- up the stairs (several of the PCs are heading that way), through the doorway (also blocked by PCs atm) or through a window-sized opening in the back wall and from there down in to the castle moat.

The scramble begins.

One Bullwug gets out of the window before the exit is plugged by a pair of foolish amphibians who fight each other to be the next to escape.

The four Scaly Death Lizardfolk warriors are not idle- they charge in to slaughter the fleeing Bullywugs.




The PCs however are keen to get upstairs (they think that’s where Fartbox (Pharblex) is), and leading the charge is Sgt Bobby. The Fighter rushes to the top of the stairs and spies the barracks above, there are ten more panicked Bullywugs here (but no obvious leader type). Sgt Bobby orders the amphibians (in Common) to surrender. Alas the Sgt doesn’t have time to wait for a reply, he cuts the nearest Bullywug down (after missing two attacks and spending an Inspiration Point to try again- a Crit follows). The chamber is only slightly less filthy than the one below, with rotten reed bed-cum-nests everywhere, there is however a door to the west, and (more interestingly) a large chest swathed in chains- treasure.

Note Sgt Bobby’s failures to hit, this will become a recurring theme- not just for the Fighter but for many on the PCs who are mostly (remember) +5 to +7 to hit.

The Lizardfolk however have a much lower to hit chance- and yet they seem to hit all of the time, and the same people are making the rolls.

With the same dice of course.

It would be very frustrating if that kept happening, for say… maybe 2-3 hours.

Let’s see children.

Lux is next up the stairs- Eldritch Blasting as she goes, resulting in one dead Bullywug and another wounded, and like Sgt Bobby she also calls for the Bullywug’s to surrender. The evil amphibians are not convinced, or else they don’t understand a word Lux (or Sgt Bobby) are saying.

Lummins is next up the stairs, after first guiltily casting a Cure Wounds on Gawp, his Lizardfolk accomplice.

Watt, smart fellow, settles in the doorway to the building and begins plugging away at the few remaining Bullwugs below with his bow, the Bullywugs are being ably chased around the chamber by the Scaly Death Lizardfolk. It’s a shooting gallery with leaping targets- the Bard doesn’t miss often.

Back upstairs the three PCs cannot as yet get in to the Upper Barracks chamber, the remaining Bullywugs rally (briefly) and surround the stairs- stabbing furiously with their spears at anyone that approaches.

DM Interlude- I’ve made twenty-or-so Bullywug attacks so far (about half against Lizardfolk- 50% hit rate) but no hits as of yet on the PCs- not for the want of trying (and with Aid Other/Help to get Advantage). That said Lummins had to make use of his Warding Flare to ward off a Crit.

And so Lummins, Lux & Sgt Bobby are reduced to fighting the Bullywugs on the stairs- Lummins destroys another with his Sacred Flames. Watt, seconds later, comes to their help- a Thunderwave clears a few Bullywugs back but fails to kill any of the hoping bastards (his damage roll was something like ‘4’, nice one).

The PCs keep missing their attack rolls, and when hitting rolling spectacularly low for damage.

Meanwhile, down below Ping (Lizardfolk) cuts the last Bullywug down- two have escaped out the window and in to the moat, the other 22 are dead. The rest of the Lizardfolk head upstairs, just as Sgt Bobby cuts his way (at last) through the Bullywugs blocking the top of the stairs. That’s enough fighting for my bad guys- all of the Bullywugs left standing (5 or 6 of them) flee the scene. They hop en masse through the western door and in to the Stable Loft, Lux gets after them- Eldritch Blasting as she goes- and missing (she’s only hit once so far, Sandy’s dice are really broken).

Then Sgt Bobby misses twice more, Lummins once more, and Watt (with his bow) is just wide of the mark. The Players at this point are screaming at their dice, at each other, themselves, me- and several inanimate objects that have somehow contrived to ‘get in their way’.

Remarkably the Scaly Death Lizardfolk are much more accurate than the PCs- Ping (again) takes down two Bullwugs on his turn.

Which obviously goes down really well with the Players- they can’t hit with their PCs, while they’re hitting over 50% of the time when rolling for their Lizardfolk. It made me laugh at the time.

And so the last four Bullywugs flee through the Loft and then leap down in to the Stable below, Sgt Bobby spins a dagger in to the back of one of the amphibians- and kills it- the three remaining amphibians make it to the doors of the Stable, where they’re croaking up a racket.

Watt heads back downstairs in a rush, the Bard attempts to head the Bullywugs off, or else to get close enough to shut them up (permanently) before they attract attention.




The Bard skids to a halt just as he exits the building- in the middle of the Outer Courtyard are easily a dozen Dragon Cultists (and a trio of leashed Guard Drakes), several of the Cultists are heading in his direction. Watt thinks back, what could have alerted the Dragon Cultists to their presence? A Shatter spell? Fireball? Thunderwave? All of the above in quick succession? Too late now, the secret is out.

Watt (dressed as a Cultist remember) waves at his fellow Dragon Cultists and limply states “it’s all under control- Bullywugs Tsk!”

He rolls something beginning with ‘3’ for his Deception check, plus bonuses of course.

At that exact moment the Stable door bursts open and the first panicked fleeing Bullwug hops out- two more equally panicked Bullywugs follow behind accompanied by the sound of Lux’s Eldritch Blasts (both misses- again) echoing after.

It’s all got a bit out of control.

Bugger it.

Watt spends an Inspiration Point and fires an enhanced Shatter spell in to the nearest concentration of bad guys- three Dragon Cultists are killed in an instant, the Dragonclaw holding the leash of the Guard Drake can barely stand (on 2 hit points), the Drake is merely scratched- but enraged all the same. Watt screams for help and then takes a step back in to the building.

The four Dragonclaws (one very badly wounded) take charge of the situation- immediately sending Cultist runners to go get Dral & Rezmir, of course the PCs don’t know this- or even see this.

The badly wounded Dragonclaw unleashes his Guard Drake and then retreats, the Drake charges in to the building and attacks Watt, who is joined at this point by his Lizardfolk companion- George, that’s nice- they’re going to die together.

A second Guard Drake rushes in to the building, and at Watt- four attacks (between the two Drakes) and all misses. It’s contagious.

Sgt Bobby and Bungle (his Lizardfolk companion) join Watt & co in the melee, as do several Cultists and a Dragonclaw.

Back in the Outer Courtyard Lux exits the Stable and takes in the scene- three Bullwugs hopping off north (to the Inner Ward), while a Dragonclaw with a Guard Drake and a quartet of Cultists are coming her way, and at speed. Ping (her Lizardfolk companion) joins her, Lux fires an Eldritch Blast (a hit at last- oh, and one more miss) in to the Dragonclaw, then starts screaming for back up. Lummins has to run hard to get to her side.




And so, we have two fights- at the Stables Lux & Lummins (with their Lizardfolk friends- Ping & Gawp) versus four Cultists, a Dragonclaw and a Guard Drake; and in the Bullywug’s (former) lair Watt & Sgt Bobby (again with their Lizardfolk friends- George & Bungle) against a Cultist, a Dragonclaw and two Guard Drakes.

Of course, we play both fights at the same time- Watt opens up with an enhanced Thunderwave, the Bard is in the process, as per usual, of expending all of his spell inventory in consecutive rounds. The two Guard Drakes and the Dragonclaw suffer- and are pushed back, the Cultist is killed outright.

Bungle cuts down the Dragonclaw, there is much joy- the Players cheer and holler, then one of the Guard Drakes rushes in and bites Bungle’s head clean off.

The cheering stops- Bungle the Lizardfolk (beloved of Sgt Bobby, that’s crazy Pete) is no more.

Pete is not happy.

Sgt Bobby rushes in and slices in fury at the killer Guard Drake, he misses- twice, he actually missed three times in a row- he screamed that he would spend his Inspiration Point to attack again- rolled a ‘3’ and then was swiftly informed by me that he had already spent his Inspiration Point. That went down well.

The second Guard Drake grabs George in its jaws and shakes the Lizardfolk like a ragdoll, smashing its skull repeatedly on the floor and walls.

George dies.

Jackie (playing Watt, and George the Lizardfolk) is really not happy.

Skip to the other fight at the Stables- Lux is set upon by Cultists and slashed repeatedly, the Warlock bleeds- and now Sandy is unhappy too, Lux doesn’t usually get anywhere near combat (and/or danger).

Lux thins out her attackers with a Shatter spell- two Cultists and the Dragonclaw briefly throw crazy shapes and then sag to the floor- spirits and bodies broken.

Lummins fires off his Burning Hands- the remaining two Cultists are incinerated in an instant, while the Guard Drake is now badly hurt.

Seconds later Gawp & Ping rush in and finish the Drake off.

Easy!

This fight is done.

And so back to the former Bullywug lair- Watt spams the Thunderwave button, the building shudders and again both Guard Drakes are hurt (a little bit- he’s still rolling very low for damage) and pushed back a bit.

Not for long- both Drakes rush back in to action. The Bard is bitten, and seconds later Sgt Bobby is slammed by the second Drake’s hefty tail and left winded.

Sgt Bobby is on maybe seven hit points.

Did I mention that Pete isn’t happy.

Sgt Bobby slashes the nearest Drake for 21 damage, including 8 from Bardic Inspiration- Watt has only just remembered to use this- they’re desperate and have been scanning their Character Sheets for any ‘spare’ powers et al.

Watt stabs a Guard Drake with his rapier, he’s fed up of rolling low damage with his spells, the beast is now very badly wounded, it still however has the strength left to bite Watt again, and now the Bard is beyond bloodied too.

The other Drake hits Sgt Bobby with its tail again- the Fighter almost falls (down to 1 Hit Point).

At which point Lux and Lummins arrive to save the day. Note there are a few Dragon Cultists (actually a pair of Dragonclaws) still observing from the Outer Courtyard, but they’re waiting on reinforcements and the arrival of their bosses- Rez and/or Dral.

Lux, armed with her Shillelagh (fed up of missing with her Eldritch Blasts) attacks (and hits) one of the Guard Drakes, Lummins hits the same beast with a Sacred Flame, Sgt Bobby cuts it down (thanks only to some more Bardic Inspiration, without it he would have missed twice more).

There’s just one Guard Drake left in the fight- which has been going on now for something like eighteen rounds- starting with the initial attack on the Bullywugs in their lair.

Lummins catches the last beast with another Sacred Flame (it’s bloodied- at last), the Guard Drake however hasn’t finished- thrashing around it bites Lux- the Warlock is now also beyond bloodied.

Watt steps out of the action and grabs out his magical longbow, and… ‘1’.

It was an emotional moment- well, for me- I had tears in my eyes I was laughing so hard.

Gawp & Ping (the Lizardfolk) catch up with the action and wade in to the Guard Drake- three hits out of four attacks, it’s easy this… the Players are (sorta) furious, however the last Drake is nearly down.

Lux steps in with her Shillelagh, and… ‘1’.

I swear some wee came out.

Lummins burns the beast with Sacred Flames- it dies.

The fight is over, only…

“Who are you? What do you want?” In the new found silence the PCs hear shouting coming from the Outer Courtyard, it’s Dralmorrer Borngray who is killing time waiting for Rezmir (Half-Black Dragon Cultist boss) to arrive on the scene.




The charming PCs (Lux, Watt & Lummins) exchange pleasantries with Dral (but do not as of yet step out of the building), and we break for a bit of chatter- Dral is trying to buy the PCs off, or else find a way for them to go away (or join the Cult). The PCs are keen for the Dragon Cultists to surrender or die- the last option favoured repeatedly (and loudly) by Sgt Bobby, who is taking every opportunity to insult Dral and his host.

The PCs eventually get their confidence back- a round or two of swigging Healing Potions will do that- the quartet (actually sextet including the two Lizardfolk survivors- Gawp & Ping) move out the building and in to the Outer Courtyard. There are a lot more Cultists in the Outer Courtyard- that’s not good, and so the PCs latest plan is to try to subtly and surreptitiously move around towards the exit (the Causeway)- just in case even more Cultists turn up.

Also in order to get a good look at their enemies- to see who and what they’re facing, they spot Dral (Elf Dragon Cult Wearer of Purple), a pair of plain old Cultists and maybe eight Dragonclaws (actually 6 Dragonclaws and a pair of Dragonwings- they’re tougher still). The PCs however can’t see Azbara Jos (the Red Wizard of Thay) hiding away in the rear.

The chatter goes on a while- with nothing much getting agreed but plenty being said- Pete (playing Sgt Bobby) is still taking every opportunity to insult the Cultists, until…

Lummins (played by Rob, normally the mild-mannered placid guy) catches everyone on the hop and launches a Fireball in to the middle of the Cultists. He rolls 33 damage on 8d6- the Bastard. Only Dral (bloodied- he took full damage), both Dragonwings and one Dragonclaw (on 3 HP) survive, oh and the hidden Azbara Jos of course.

The Players are laughing like drains- right until Rezmir accompanied by yet more of her Cult buddies steps out of one of the other buildings (the Chapel).

Rez’s Cult buddies include 10 Cultists, four more Dragonclaws and another Dragonwing.

The PCs fall back a bit…

Rezmir isn’t messing about, she immediately (and loudly) orders Dral to destroy the PCs (should he fail to do so then she will kill Dral herself)– then a bit of chat for the PCs (“you again- you’re too late, and now you’re going to die”), and then strides off, catching up with Azbara Jos, and heading for the Teleportation Circle below the castle.

Dral flips out and screams at the Cultists to charge/kill/slaughter the PCs, he really embraces the role.




Watt launches another Shatter spell- four Cultists die. Dral fires three Magic Missiles in to Sgt Bobby, another one of the charging Cultists gets to the Fighter and slashes him with his scimitar, and a Crit- Sgt Bobby is briefly bloodied. He gets his Second Wind and then Crits and kills one of the already wounded Dragonwings.

The PCs retreat back to the entrance to the Bullywug’s former lair.

Dral orders a quartet of Cultists (a wounded Dragonwing & three Dragonclaws) to go through Stables and circle in behind the PCs.

Lux meanwhile takes down a wounded Dragonclaw with another Eldritch Blast.

Lummins, saving the best to last- grabs out his holy symbol and fires off his Radiance of the Dawn- and bugger me but I miss a lot of my saves. Five Cultists and three Dragonclaws succumb to the Radiant burst.

The only bad guys left in the fight are a badly wounded Dral, a Dragonwing & a terrified Cultist- oh and the other four Cultists Dral just sent in to the Stable to circle around the PCs.

Dral screams for the Stable guys to get back here, and then rushes to cut at Sgt Bobby with his longsword- he slices the Fighter, and Sgt Bobby is bloodied again. He cuts back (a ‘1’ and a miss), they really are rolling low.

Pete stomps around swearing for a bit, although that’s no biggie- it’s his go-to response for all such situations.

The Dragonwing also slashes Sgt Bobby, he’s back down to 5 Hit Points.

Pete goes swear-nova.

The Dragon Cultists previously heading to the Stables come rushing back, and double move straight in to the action.

Lux takes down another badly wounded Dragonwing with her (now) dependable Eldritch Blast. She calls for the Cultists to surrender- the Cultist foot soldiers eager to give it up look to Dral, but the High Elf fights on… The PCs make note of the exchange- knock Dral down and they’re done.

Ping and Gawp (the big hitting Lizardfolk) take down the last two Cultists.

Sgt Bobby hits Dral- at last, and the High Elf surrenders.

The other Cultists also throw down their weapons, and at last- the fighting is over, at least for a bit.

The entire snowball encounter took a little over two hours to play out- real time.

The captured Dragon Cultists are tied and bagged, and then frogmarched back to the Barbican, and *Strike Team #2*. *Strike Team #1* are spent, and we break for a good thirty minutes while the Players refresh and replay various sections of the epic fight.

The PCs are taking a Short Rest, and then get to interrogate Dral and the captured Cultists.

DM Interlude- Sgt Bobby spends his Hit Dice to heal and rolls 1, 2, 2, 2 and 2- he’s still bloodied! Pete is apoplectic- the other Players are obviously laughing like drains.

I may have smirked once or twice, y’know- just to join in.

And so, the rest of the session is spent in Q&A with Dral and the captured Cultists, the PCs learn more about the layout of the castle and what chambers are where- Dral is very honest, he wants to live, and bargains furiously for his life. Lux eventually states that all of the Cultists will be allowed to live- and possibly to claim a new life for themselves, a good life- the Cultists just need to change their ways and embrace the Light.

I think was channelling her previous PC- Myrium the Blessed.

At this point there are no further Cultists left in the castle- that was all of them, Rezmir and Azbara Jos have already departed the scene- obviously the PCs don’t know this as of yet but they’re fairly certain they’ve wiped out a large chunk of the bad guys.

After a brief chat amongst themselves, and then another chat with Snapjaw, the PCs decide to head down below next- they’re going to find Fartbox (Pharblex) and destroy him (and the Bullywugs), as promised.

Oh and *Strike Team #1* has been rounded out with two Lizardfolk replacements joining the throng to replace the fallen, we have- Jar-Jar (Watt) & Binks (Sgt Bobby).

But that’s the end of this session.

Again, my apologies for the stylings on an eleven-year-old with the narrative.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #35 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #21 All Bullywugs Must Die.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 5
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 5
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 5
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 5

Secondary PCs.
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 5
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 5
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 5
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 5*

Note, this is session #35 of our game but only session #21 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

The Glorious Lizardpeople’s Revolution is more-or-less done, although the Players don’t actually know this yet. The PCs have infiltrated Castle Naerytar, killed the Bullywug defenders of the Barbican, persuaded the Lizardfolk guards formerly loyal to Dral to come over to their side, killed hordes (34 in total) of Bullywugs (but not Fartbox = Pharblex), and in the process drawn the attention of the Dragon Cultists. Then in a massive battle (lasting 20+ turns) they defeated Dral (Elven Dragon Cultist leader of the castle’s defences) and all of his Cultists (including 12 Dragonclaws & 4 Dragonwings)- taking a good few of them prisoner (including Dral). Alas during the confrontation Rezmir (Half-Black Dragon high ranking Cult leader) escaped in to the tunnels below the castle, along with Azbara Jos (Red Wizard of Thay).

After a brief rest, much of which was spent interrogating Dral & the captured Cultists the PCs have learned more about the layout of the castle, including the fact that Fartbox (Pharblex) and the Bullywugs are down below guarding some sort of magic portal to who knows where, which more than likely has very recently been used by the fleeing Rezmir & Azbara.

The PCs have obviously got more questions to ask but after their brief rest their keen to get on below, figuring they’ll leave the upper levels of the castle until later to explore (or else the Lizardfolk can explore them). Their prisoners (including Dral) are left with members of Strike Team #2 (Hard Bonk (Half-Orc Monk), Hotlips (Halfling Rogue), Derek (Human Druid) & Sgt Harald (Dwarf Fighter)) also present are plenty of friendly Lizardfolk now being ordered around by Snapjaw- the instigator of the Glorious Lizardpeople’s Revolution.

Oh, and two of the Brother’s Lizardfolk accomplices were killed in the last session, the replacements are Jar-Jar (Watt (Human Bard)) & Binks (Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter)), joining Gawp (Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric)) and Ping (Lux (Human Warlock)). That’s right- each PC has a Lizardfolk servitor to play-in-game.

The Players obviously don’t know that they have slaughtered or else captured all of the Cultists (yep, every one of them), however they’re beginning to suspect that there are very few enemies left- after all they’ve just been able to take an undisturbed Short Rest. Also, members of the Scaly Death Lizardfolk clan are cautiously venturing in to the castle- there are no reports of further enemies. The PCs however are concentrating their efforts on slaughtering Fartbox (Pharblex) and his Bullywugs in order to complete their part of the deal they made with Snapjaw and the Lizardfolk. They’re obviously also in pursuit of Rezmir and Azbara.

And so, next stop the Great Hall, now being used as a dining hall and sorting room for the Cult loot arriving at the castle, there’s a pile of treasure here- although a few brave Lizardfolk have already found the hoard and taken a good chunk of it. Then through to the south west tower- the way down, although first a brief encounter with a clutch of Giant Centipedes.

The encounter starts badly for Sgt Bobby (ain’t it always the way- just ask Pete), the Fighter is searching around a partially waterlogged mostly-empty chamber when a pair of Giant Centipedes rush out to attack him- the first bites in to his heel and injects its foul poison. Sgt Bobby is back to being bloodied. More Giant Centipedes reveal themselves…




Lummins kills one with a Scared Flame, Sgt Bobby misses both of his attacks (Pete is furious, as usual- and we’re maybe fifteen minutes in to the session) and then gets his Second Wind. Binks (Lizardfolk) smashes another Centipede dead- there are still three of the beasts in the mix- although there’ll be another five joining the fight in a turn or two, sometimes I like to hold a few monsters back, I find it annoys the PCs more. Ping (Lizardfolk) kills another two of the small beasts- note all the PCs are rolling low and missing a lot, and I appreciate you must be sick of me writing this but… that’s what happened, again. Lux blasts the last Giant Centipede down with an Eldritch Blast.

The PCs, and Players, visibly sag- they’re fed up of their mostly broken dice, at which point five more Giant Centipedes scurry in to action. Told you- helluva annoying.

Sgt Bobby presses forward in to the nest and cuts another down, Jar-Jar (Lizardfolk) wades in and cuts two of the beasts down- the Lizardfolk are still doing great in combat. Ping (Lizardfolk) gets bitten, as does Sgt Bobby (yet again).

Note Watt’s first three attack rolls in this fight were ‘1’, then ‘2’, then ‘3’- so at least he’s improving. After three rounds Sgt Bobby had rolled three 1’s, as had Lux. By my reckoning the PCs made 15 attacks in total- in the first three rounds (Lummins has been casting Sacred Flames- no attack roll) nearly 50% of them (7) have been 1’s, while 12 of the 15 have been misses- the Giant Centipedes are AC 13. It’s a funny old game, as they say, and the Players after this fight are absolutely furious.

Gawp & Ping (Lizardfolk) kill the last two Giant Centipedes- which (again) doesn’t help the Player’s moods, although of course they are rolling for the Lizardfolk, it’s just when they get to their PCs that their (same) dice break.

The fight is over- the room (and ground floor of the tower) are searched- there’s nothing interesting to be found. Sgt Bobby pleads with his comrades for some healing, but Watt and Lummins are reluctant- they’re preserving their spells as they’ve not got many left. The Sgt has to make do with a few more Healing Potions.

The Brothers et al move on, down the stairs and in to the subterranean lair of the Bullywugs, the first chamber is brightly lit by two lanterns, a natural cavern with running water- Watt finds plenty of muddy Bullywug tracks heading to and from both obvious exits. The Brothers head south east, down two flights of stairs and in to a very muddy chamber, suddenly a pair of Bullywugs leap from hiding and launch themselves at Sgt Bobby.




Sgt Bobby although surprised has enough about him to keep both of them at bay. Lux Eldritch Blasts one of the pair dead. Another hidden Bullywug launches itself at Lummins, the Cleric fends it off, and yet another repeats the trick- this time latching on to Sgt Bobby’s leg with a bite (and a Crit, lordy lordy- that’s a turn up, me Critting Sgt B).

Oh! Pete is going Kray-Zee.

The Lizardfolk charge in to action, they hate the Bullywugs- Ping takes one of the bastards down, as does Jar-Jar, as usual.

Unseen by the adventurers another pair of hidden Bullywugs hop off to report the news of the PCs arrival to Fartbox (Pharblex), this isn’t going to be easy for the adventurers, the amphibians are on home turf.

Watt fires an arrow in to the last Bullywug standing, Sgt Bobby finishes it off- the fight is done.

DM Interlude- I’ve tripled the numbers of Bullywugs in the lair, just because… well, why not- Bullywugs have proved to be very easy to kill, let’s see how it works out.

The PCs don’t hang about- they move on quickly, through the tunnels and down a treacherous flight of slick and muddy stairs- although they all make it down without any issues. Straight in to another filthy cavern chamber, again thick with mud- the place is like a furnace, and the air is damp and foetid- it’s swamp-like, and hellish.

Watt and Lux prevent their colleagues from rushing in- the pair observe the chamber (with help from Lummins’ Light spell). Sandy (playing Lux) is soon back in charge of the situation, for the first time in a long while, they’re going to be moving slower now- more cautious. The tactic pays off immediately- there are nests of Centipedes all around the chamber- the Bullywugs are leading the PCs this way, Lux believes.




There follows a short debate, Pete (playing Sgt Bobby) is all for onwards- always onwards, Sandy (playing Lux) argues that they should at least check out the other direction, rather than waste their resources wading through encounters here. It’s soon three against one, the Brothers of the First Light and their Lizardfolk helpers turn tail and head back the way they came.

Back to the first chamber and then to the other exit, north west in to another open chamber bisected by a fifteen-foot drop- there’s a crane of sorts here, probably used to move the Cultist loot- Lux observes. Which confirms, she confidently states, that this is obviously the right way to go. Pete (Sgt Bobby) keeps quiet.

The lower half of the chamber is even more foetid, and with a thick mist ahead- Lummins and Watt make use of their Light spells, although there’s nothing much to see- ahead a crossroads of sorts, the mist seems to thin in to the passage straight across.

The Brothers et al move forward- in to another seemingly empty chamber, although over the far side is something interesting- a permanent teleportation circle, discovered and identified by Lummins. The Priest and Lux explain that they’ll need the password or pass-phrase to use it- but where does it go?

At which point however the bad guys arrive- en masse, there are no other exits from this chamber- a solid stone wall at the PCs backs. Bullywugs come hoping out of the mist (ten of them, although there are plenty more to come), making enough noise for the PCs to hear their croaking approach.




It kicks off- Lummins hits the first with a Sacred Flame, Sgt Bobby steps forward and finishes it off. The wave of Bullywugs hop in to the midst of the good guys- Gawp is speared several times and badly injured, Jar-Jar is likewise hurt- the Lizardfolk soak up the hits.

Watt lets loose a Thunderwave- more Bullywugs suffer, one dies.

Lux screams a warning- another ten or so Bullywugs hop through the mist and in to action, and by the sound of things there’s another wave of attackers coming (there is, be sure of it). She Eldritch Blasts another Bullywug dead.

Just for info I think I went for 30-something Bullywugs, plus Fartbox (Pharblex) in this encounter- I wanted to try and swamp the PCs. 

And from without the chamber an echoing croaky voice starts makes threats in broken Common- “GREAT Pharblex and his MIGHTY horde will destroy you puny dryling ghosts!”, and, “Attack my sweet babbling Bullywugs- feast on the flesh of the stenchless ones!”, and, “I Feel Like Human Tonight!” (to the tune of ‘I Feel Like Chicken Tonight!’). That kind of thing- Fartbox (Pharblex) finishes casting his Barkskin spell, he will follow in with the third and final wave of attackers.

I just wanted to let the PCs know that this is the big one.

Jar-Jar gets stabbed again. Lummins blasts another Bullywug dead with his Sacred Flames. Sgt Bobby cuts another two down (and bugger me but the PCs are now hitting all of the time) but is bitten again for his troubles. Gawp gets stabbed again, he’s on 1 HP.

Jar-Jar gets stabbed again, I think I’ve said that before- the Lizardfolk is now also heavily wounded, he does however manage to kill another Bullywug. Watt fires a Shatter spell in to the mix resulting in more injured Bullywugs, but no deaths (he’s still rolling low for damage). Lux screams in frustration this time- both of her Eldritch Blasts are misses. Binks (another Lizardfolk, remember) stabs a Bullywug dead.




There’s a lot of them…

Jar-Jar gets stabbed again, as he does at the start of every turn it seems, he’s down to 3 HP. Lummins moves in to the front line and unleashes a Burning Hands- five Bullywugs are incinerated- Woo-Hoo. Sgt Bobby cuts another down. Watt wounds another four (and again- low damage rolls) with yet another Thunderwave (his very last spell). Lux follows up with a Shatter, directed straight in to the middle of the third wave of Bullywugs (there are another 16 Bullywugs in the third wave)- seven of them are killed in an instant.

Pharblex follows the third wave in and fires an Entangle spell in to the PCs and Lizardfolk, alas only Watt & Ping fail their saves and are Restrained by the sudden sprouting plants. Seconds later the Bard is bitten by a Bullywug- a Crit.

Jar-Jar is stabbed again- remarkably for only 2 damage, so the Lizardfolk is now on 1 HP, the same as Gawp. Lummins moves in to the front line and unleashes his Radiance of the Dawn- and revealed by the dazzling light (now sans foggy mist) there are only five Bullywugs and Fartbox (Pharblex) left standing (nine killed by the radiant burst).

Sgt Bobby screams something fairly savage, and unbroadcastable, and then rushes straight at Fartbox, taking Opportunity/Reaction attacks (all misses) as he swerves his way through the remaining Bullywugs. The magnificent Fighter hits Fartbox three times in quick succession (with added Action Surge) all hits- of course (and for 32 damage in total).

Pharblex flees the scene, screaming for his comrades to “FLEE the terrible dry-ones!”, Lux fires an Eldritch Blast in to the retreating Bullywug boss.

Meantime Binks gets both stabbed and bitten, the Lizardfolk fights back and slays two of the fleeing Bullywugs. Watt escapes his Entangled-ness and kills another. Gawp takes another Bullywug down- so there’s just one left, and Pharblex who has already escaped the chamber. Thirty-seven went in, two came out.

The pair only escape for a short time however- Lummins Sacred Flames the common-or-garden Bullywug- it dies, while Fartbox (Pharblex) is chased down by the now grinning Sgt Bobby- he blocks the creature’s path and orders it to surrender, using the language of the gutter- I may add, oh- and in the Common tongue.

Soon after the rest of the Brothers of the First Light and their Lizardfolk companions turn up- at which point the PCs have to switch to stopping the Lizardfolk from immediately offing Fartbox. It doesn’t help that Fartbox is wearing the rotting head of Suncaller (the Scaly Dread clan’s Shaman, remember) as a hat.

A little provocative.

Eventually the PCs calm the Lizardfolk down with the promise that they will hand Fartbox over to them when they are done with him- all bargained out in Draconic, a language the PCs hope that Fartbox doesn’t understand (he doesn’t).

And so Fartbox (Pharblex) is dragged back in to the chamber in which all of his former Bullywug comrades lie dead, and then interrogated. I’ll be honest- it gets graphic and adult briefly, Sgt Bobby is not holding back. Some people are all talk, he’s all action- over the course of next twenty or so painful minutes he doesn’t ask a single question- he leaves that to Lummins, Lux and Watt. Sgt Bobby takes care of the stabbing and breaking of things (mostly limbs).

Basically, the Brothers of the First Light torture Fartbox a while, and learn… well, nothing much. They hardly need Lummins’ Zone of Truth (his last) spell, the Bullywug leader knows the names of all of the Cult leaders but not much else. Nothing about the teleportation circle- save that it exists. It seems that Pharblex is just the hired help, the PCs are less than impressed.

The rest of the session, which is quite a chunk of time- another hour or more of play, was a bit of a failure, two of the PCs- Sgt Bobby & Lux (Pete & Sandy) have a minor disagreement or two about what the group should do next.

Sgt Bobby who is out of Hit Dice for healing and has maybe one Potion of Healing left- and is bloodied still, is keen to get back to Dral and extract the password or phrase for the teleportation circle (by any means necessary) or else tear the castle apart to find it. Then fire up the circle and leap in to the unknown. 

Lux favours a more cautious approach- none of the PCs have any spells left, they’re bloodied or thereabouts- and, and this is the winning entry- they need to get word somehow to their various faction bosses about where they are and what they’re doing. Although the Warlock has no-clue how to achieve the latter task.

The argument rumbles on for a good while.

While the PCs are still cogitating, they go for a stroll around the home of the Bullywugs, parading a manacled and gagged Fartbox (Pharblex) around the caverns, shouting out threats as they go- and forewarning any remaining Bullywugs that they are coming, and that they have Fartbox. Note, there are a dozen or so more Bullywugs still alive down here, and a similar number of Giant Frogs, however my monsters mostly stay out of sight- and as it turns out there’s nothing else to find in the caverns beneath the castle.

Note Fartbox has been beaten to within an inch of his life (on 1 Hit point), the Bullywug is done for, and so- soon after, they PCs return to the surface- still arguing, although it’s pretty much three on to one at this point. The three are for the cautious approach- search the castle- find the teleportation password, or get it from Dral, and then take an Extended Rest before heading through the portal.

Taking an Extended Rest will also solve the problem of getting the information out, Lummins can use a Sending spell to send a brief message to Leosin Erlanthar, his Harper contact.

And yet still they’re arguing.

It’s not that I don’t see both Players POVs- Pete is all for getting on with it, he loves the danger because it’s exciting- and he seems entirely cool with putting his PC at risk. The other Players are much less excited by the prospect, they want their PCs to have a better chance of living- full HP, spells etc.

Over the course of the next hour there are thirty-seven (or around about that number) attempts to persuade Sgt Bobby to get on board with the program. But what happens if the teleportation circle takes us right in to the middle of a Dragon Cult stronghold- without spells and still wounded? That gets said, thirty-seven slightly different versions…

Eventually Sgt Bobby goes for a lie down to think about things, while Pete goes in to the garden to kick things.

The remaining three adventurers, while Pete’s away- for much of the last hour, get a bunch of stuff done.

They accomplish the following-

1)    Fartbox is handed over to Snapjaw, the Lizardfolk- in a moving ceremony, flay the Bullywug alive and then feed him (still alive, just) to the crocodiles- which is nice.

2)    Dral, and several other Cultists, are re-interviewed (without menaces this time), although no new info is obtained, it doesn’t help that PCs don’t have a Zone of Truth spell to employ (because Dral does know the password to the portal, he also knows where it goes).

3)    The Chapel building is searched top-to-bottom, after all this is where Rezmir was holed up- a slew of useful information is located (and some other gew-gaws), including- of course the password- “Draezir” for the teleportation circle. 

4)    The PCs take an Extended Rest, and awake Level 6 adventurers, at which Pete comes back in from the garden and levels up Sgt Bobby.

The levelling up however signals the end of the session, the argument wasn’t that bad really- just irreconcilable for an hour or so.

Everybody who needed to (sorta) apologised later via e-mail, and all was instantly forgiven and forgotten (fingers-crossed), obviously we’ll put that statement to the test in the next session.

Till then.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #36 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #22 Talis Meets Frulam.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 6
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 6
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 6
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 6

Secondary PCs.
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 6
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 6
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 6
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 6*

Note, this is session #36 of our game but only session #22 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

Oh, and did you notice- they’re all Level 6 now- Woo, and indeed, Hoo!

If you remember there was a little bit of a falling out at the end of the last session, which resulted in Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter played by Pete) going for a wander to think about things. So, were back- all of us rededicated to the cause, it’s happy families all the way for the Brothers of the First Light from this moment on.

Yeah, right!

Last session ended with the PCs having captured Castle Naerytar, in the process destroying Fartbox (Pharblex) and his Bullywug minions, capturing or killing all of the Dragon Cultists (including Dral, a Wearer of Purple), and in the process freeing the Scaly Death Lizardfolk from the yolk of tyranny. Damn that yolk, the albumen isn’t too bad, but the yolk…. Don’t get me started on the yolk!

Alas Rezmir (Half-Black Dragon Cult leader) and Azbara Jos (Red Wizard of Thay) have fled through a magical portal located in the Bullywug caverns beneath the castle, the PCs have since located the password to this portal, and then taken an Extended Rest- this decision being the source of the last session’s falling out. Sgt Bobby was desperate to press on, even though he and the rest of the PCs were fairly (very) low on resources- no spells and few hit points.

Oh, and in a moment of clever Lux asks the captured Dral for the name of the Red Wizard of Thay- so, it’s Azbara Jos- and while you have been reading that name for the past I don’t know how long, the PCs have only just learned it.

This session however starts with a speech, which soon turns in to a love-in, Sgt Bobby (Pete) having had two weeks (between sessions) to think about things has something to say. It starts with ‘sorry’ and then goes on to explain his reasons for sometimes acting like a ‘petulant child’ (Pete’s words), it all started in his childhood… kidding, but he has his reasons- and now we know them. After the speech comes the glistening eyes, and the mutual love-in because we do indeed love Pete, who couldn’t- with his sad eyes and black t-shirt clad paunch. So, we’re all the best of friends again, in truth I wasn’t aware there was a time when we were anything other than the best of friends.

We move on, to a new emotional and spiritual plane. With the hope, postulated repeatedly and loudly by all four players, of smushing more of my bad guys and in general upsetting all of my plans. The Brothers of the First Light have found new impetus for their cause- they have rededicated themselves to pissing me off. Oh, how we (they) laughed- dagnabbit.

And so, now we are ready to plunge through the magical portal in pursuit of Rezmir & Azbara, only… Lux (Human Warlock) has remembered that when they were doing their reconnaissance of the castle, prior to the revolution proper, she spotted that the Keep in the centre of the structure had a glass roof, like an observatory. Lux stated at the time that she wanted to investigate this place when the fighting was done- and then she, and her comrades in arms, swiftly forgot all about it.

Well, now she’s remembered again (between sessions), and so… there are no dissenters, the Brothers of the First Light enter the lower floor of the Keep for a nose around. A very neat bedchamber on the ground floor contains a locked and magically trapped chest, at least that’s what Hotlips (Halfling Rogue) thinks, and is soon proved right when the trap goes off and the Halfling suffers minor acid burns. The chest is empty… of course, Azbara took his spellbook with him.

On the next floor up another very nice bedroom, with equally well-appointed adjoining rooms, gives up a chest full of cash, actually Dral’s emergency fund- he won’t be needing it. Then up another flight of stairs and in to the observatory proper- which is exactly what the chamber is. Lux explains to Sgt Bobby that the strange metal and glass device (the Fareseer of Illusk- although the Warlock actually thinks the device is just an odd-looking telescope) is used to observe heavenly bodies, nicely setting up Sgt Bobby (Pete) for a very crude reply.

At which point the four Gargoyles sitting atop the castle battlements suddenly leap in to life and shatter their way in to the observatory. Alas only Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) spots the stony monsters before they swoop in to attack- Watt (Human Bard) and Lux are both clawed, while Lummins is bitten- his Warding Flare fails to save him. The Priest of Lathander is not at all happy and immediately unleashes his Radiance of the Dawn- all of the Gargoyles suffer in the burst of holy light.





Hotlips scurries away from the Gargoyle attacking her (Disengage) and then heads over- rapier in hand to help out Lux, moments later the Gargoyle facing the Warlock is beyond bloodied (Sandy knows how to get in her Sneak Attack). Lux finishes the beast off with a Shocking Grasp.

That’s the first one down- easy as.

Watt keeps a Gargoyle at bay and then stabs it with his rapier- the weapon (not magical) barely leaves a scratch, the Bard lets his colleagues know. Lummins’ Warding Flare fails again, and the Priest is bitten once more. The Gargoyle Hotlips avoided chases the Halfling Rogue down but fails again to land a blow (‘1’ & ‘1’).

Lummins fills the observatory with the spectral spirits of Lathander’s warriors of Light (he casts Spirit Guardians). Sgt Bobby hits the Gargoyle facing Watt twice, his magical longsword, cuts deep. Hotlips also stabs the Gargoyle she’s facing, but her dagger lacks the magical taint needed to really hurt her foe, Lux grabs at the creature and unleashes another Shocking Grasp (and another hit) but still the Gargoyle persists.

Then the initiative counter ticks around to one of the Gargoyles, and the beast is swiftly bested by Lummins’ Spirit Guardians- smashed to pieces.

Two down.

The Gargoyle facing Lummins however seems unconcerned by the ghostly attackers- it bites the Priest again (Warding Flare fails for the third time in quick succession)- he’s bloodied.

Watt gets his bow out (it’s magic) and sinks an arrow in to one of the two remaining Gargoyles, who are proving to be tough bastards, seconds later the same beast- beset on all sides by Spirit Guardians attempts to flee the scene and gets stabbed in the leg by Hotlips’ magical rapier and immediately ceases functioning, it drops to shatter on the floor.

Three down.

Just one Gargoyle left, still attacking Lummins, Sgt Bobby rushes over and stabs the elemental creature, Lux hits it with an Eldritch Blast, while Watt fires two more arrows in to it and then, at last, Lummins’ Spirit Guardian’s rip the stony bastard to pieces.

The fight is done, although for Jackie (Watt) and Sandy (Lux & Hotlips) it’s the start of the inquiry, the pair need more information- specifically, how and why were the Gargoyles so difficult to damage. Some monsters (the kindly DM states) are resistant to various forms of damage- fire, electricity, cold etc., while others require magic weapons to properly do harm to them. Certain, terrifying creatures combine both traits- with multiple resistances, and even immunity to some forms of damage. Somehow this rule has managed to evade both Jackie and Sandy, I am- they tell me, a ‘cheating bugger’ for not making this clearer. It’s a cross I am willing to bear.

Then the room gets investigated and it quickly becomes apparent that the telescope-like-device in the observatory is something far more fabulous, Lux identifies it after close inspection- it’s called the Farseer of Illusk. Even more remarkably she gets the device to work, although it produces a somewhat blurred representation- not of the stars, the device is not pointing upwards, but rather the lens points down slightly and to the west, the viewer shows the Carnath Roadhouse.

The Roadhouse is a wreck.

The compound walls have been torn down, or else burnt… or, perhaps not fire- something terrible has happened there. The roof of the main building is holed- smoke (or steam, or mist) issues from the opening. Just visible, although hard at first to ascertain, are the bodies of the fallen scattered around the compound.

And moving amongst them, very much alive, are the Dragon Cultists picking through the dead- the bastards.

Lux continues to watch through the view finder, when suddenly a Black Dragon the size of a cart-horse muscles its way out of the hole and on to the roof of the building. It roars and then turns to stare directly at the viewer, which causes the Warlock to shriek and rear up, and suddenly she’s back in the room. Lux tells her friends what she has seen, and less than a minute later a decision is made- it’s the most decisive I’ve ever seen them.

The Brothers of the First Light are heading for the portal- now, although if possible they’re going to come back for the Farseer of Illusk at some point in the future- they realise it would take hours to dismantle the device.

DM Interlude- just a note to say I didn’t really understand the image that the Farseer of Illusk was supposed to reveal to the PCs (in the Module), the fact that there are two Black Dragons, two Scaly Dreads is kinda- Meh! At least the effort it would take to make this some part of the story, and something of value to spy upon by the PCs, is… ridiculous. So, I went for the ‘giddy-up’ and showed the PCs the threat (the Black Dragon) and what it can do (the slaughter at the Carnath Roadhouse) and then implied it was heading the PCs way- it worked a dream.

Okay, back to the story-

En route to the portal below the following things are also achieved-

a) Snapjaw is thanked profusely, and informed that there’s a Dragon, possibly, heading this way. Snapjaw is intrigued- Lux describes the Dragon and Snapjaw is elated- it’s Scaly Dread- the Scaly Death Lizardfolk clan’s Black Dragon ruler. “Huzzah!” says Snapjaw. “Bugger that!” say the Brothers of the First Light, they’re not hanging around (even Pete, he’s been reborn) to see what Scaly Dread wants. That aside, Snapjaw is obviously overjoyed to have made the PCs acquaintance and informs them that they will always be welcome back in the Mere of the Dead (which is nice). Moments later two Lizardfolk- Gawp (Lummins) & Ping (Lux) swear to serve the named pair for a year and a day, as per their agreement. Woo-Hoo, although at least two of the Players are a little miffed that they’ve not been given Lizardfolk servitors too.

b) Lummins casts a Sending spell directed to Leosin Erlanthar (the Harper Monk the guy’s rescued), stating- “Following loot through portal Castle Naerytar, Mere Dead. Two days east Carnath Roadhouse. Friendly Lizardfolk here have Cult prisoners & info. Ware Dragon!”

c) Lummins heals himself, and then begs Watt for some more of the same- the Bard obliges; the Cleric is still wounded however, as are several of the other PCs.

The PC, after another quick chat, then attempt to take a Short Rest while waiting at the portal- they’d all really like to spend a few healing HD. However, their rest is interrupted only ten minutes later when Hotlips comes rushing back to her comrades. She’s been on watch up on the surface- the Black Dragon Scaly Dread has arrived and has started ‘punishing’ (for which read- ‘eating’) the Lizardfolk of the Scaly Death clan.

Snapjaw was the first to be eaten, the Halfling states- the revolution is well and truly over it seems.

The PCs therefore make immediate use of the magical portal, remember they’re expecting to be teleported in to a Dragon Cultist redoubt of some sort, they’re therefore as ready as they can be and primed for battle.

*Episode 7: Hunting Lodge.*

Which looks somewhat odd when they all instantly appear looking like a densely populated version of the silhouetted Charlie’s Angels- all in action poses with spells and swords ready for the imminent attack. They’re in a beautiful sun-dappled forest- whipped by a cooling wind, and standing between a pair of hefty looking menhirs, a well-trod track leads a hundred or-so yards to a large manor-style house. The PCs continue a while in their silhouette pose- not wanting to make a move, or a sound, just in case- but nothing stirs.

Phew.

DMs Note- the PCs are all still dressed as Dragon Cultists, with Lux doing her finest impersonation of Frulam Mondath- Wearer of Purple (she has Disguise Self AT WILL), also she’s definitely back in charge of the gang- Pete’s revolution is over.

Another decision is quickly made, the PCs retreat a little from the manor house- they’re going to try to take their much-needed rest, and only then investigate the place- or at least circle around the building.

Which, of course, doesn’t happen.

Because I am a very bad man.

Thirty minutes in to their down time the PCs come alive as a pair of Trolls accompanied by a trio of Ambush Drakes come shuffling through the undergrowth- they were attempting to creep up on the PCs, but (alas) my dice fail to make it happen.

Trolls!





Seconds later Watt is bitten as a ferocious Ambush Drake dashes straight in to the middle of the adventurers, Hotlips ducks in to the undergrowth and then with her crossbow Assassinates one of the other two Drakes. The last Drake, and its Troll handler, suddenly disappear from sight- engulfed by Lux’s Hunger of Hadar, seconds later however the Troll emerges from the inky blackness- teeth chattering and burned by acid- and howling, but also very much alive, and very angry.

Watt unleashes a Shatter spell- wounding both of the Trolls, and also the Drake biting at his legs, the latter is almost broken by the spell’s fury. One of the Trolls claws and snaps at the Bard, but Watt evades the vicious bugger. Moments later the Ambush Drake caught within the Lux’s Hunger of Hadar also emerges from the globe of darkness- battered but not broken by the spell.

Sgt Bobby gets in to action, at last, and cuts a wounded Troll- although thanks only to some Bardic Inspiration. Lummins opens up with his Scorching Rays and both Trolls are burnt, and now neither are regenerating. Moments later Hotlips emerges from hiding behind a Troll and stabs the beast repeatedly. Lux goes for a Shatter spell- a badly wounded Drake dies, and one of the Trolls is hurt some more.

Just for info neither Troll has managed to land a hit yet- it’s my dice that are broken now.

Watt’s Thunderwave kills the last Drake standing and sends one of the Trolls staggering back, both beasts are now bloodied and worse, but neither is giving up- one tears in to Hotlips, the Halfling’s Uncanny Dodge prevents some of the hurt, but she’s left badly wounded.

Sgt Bobby cuts the Troll he’s facing twice more (one a Crit) and the beast screams loud enough to wake the dead. Lummins attempts to silence it with a trio of Scorching Rays and is off-target with every attack.

Hotlips stabs the Troll she’s facing one more time, and then dives in to the vegetation behind her and burrows through it until she’s well out of sight, and reach. Lux launches a Fire Bolt in to a Troll, the creature attempts to flee- it doesn’t get far, Sgt Bobby cuts it down.

Watt retreats, grabs out his bow, and moments later fires two arrows in to the last Troll standing, which screeching like a stuck-pig as it goes, also attempts to flee the scene.

The Brothers, keen to silence the beast, give chase- briefly, Sgt Bobby manages (at long range) to thunk a dagger in its back (with a Crit), Lummins hits it with a Sacred Flames, while Hotlips emerges again from hiding and fires a crossbow bolt in to the beast. Finally, Lux takes it down with another Eldritch Blast (and yet another Crit)- the PCs gather around the beast, which is regenerating- they stab and pummel the Troll’s broken body while Lux spams the Firebolt button. The creature is destroyed.

Phew x2.

That was a less than friendly welcome to wherever the hell the PCs are.

Now time to take that much needed rest…

Except less than a minute later another Troll- accompanied by half-a-dozen Ambush Drakes that snarl and growl, and snap but never move too far away from the great beast, strides in to view and barks in broken Common- “Make sign!”

The Troll is clearly a brighter than average example of the species (it talks). The creature wears a great mossy cloak, and now the PCs are close enough they can see it has two pairs of arms- most odd (and even more terrifying, Pete states- “two more attacks every turn- EXPLETIVE GOES HERE”).

The PCs immediately make the five-fingered/headed sign of Tiamat.

Trepsin (the four-armed Troll) nods, then takes in the scene- dead Ambush Drakes and crisping, still smoking, Troll corpses. It nods, smirks and then grunts “Sorry”, then, “Follow”, and then turns and strides off- Ambush Drakes excitedly following, heading back towards the manor house.

Do the PCs attack the creature?

Nope, somewhat reluctantly they follow- they’ve got their backstory sorted, they’ve used it a few times now, and besides- it’s mostly Lux (Sandy) and the more charming PCs (Watt & Lummins) that do the talking.

Trepsin the Troll, Lux learns the creature’s name, is swiftly pumped for information, Lux (& Watt) learn the following- the owner of the manor house is someone called ‘Talis’. That’s it.

Two minutes later the Brothers et al are deposited outside of the front door of the manor house- Trepsin simply states “Wait” and then steps inside, wiping his feet first, the Drakes- much cowed follow the Troll in.

Time passes- and the PCs chat, there’s a lot of what if’s explored, but they’re not actually that nervous- they’re a fairly confident bunch these days- whatever happens next they’ll be ready.

Five minutes later and the PCs are ushered inside, with Trepsin and his Drakes sent back outside again- so effectively behind them- the PCs are a little more wary.

Through a cloakroom and in to a well-appointed, but tatty and somewhat faded, entrance hall- with an ornate wide stair case heading up to a balconied first floor. There are wall-hangings, Gargoyle-like statues and ornamental suits of armour- the place is an old hunting lodge, latterly a few items of Dragon Cult memorabilia have been added to the collection.





Waiting for the Brothers et al are an array of Cultists on the stairs- three of the fellows are obviously Cult warriors or else hired muscle, they’re protecting the fourth member of the company. Talis the White, a short woman clad in pure white scalemail glimpsed beneath a Winter Wolf cloak, and armed with a wand topped with a blue gemstone which seems to shiver and mist the air surrounding it.

Talis perfunctorily makes the sign of Tiamat, and then snaps- “I was not expecting visitors. State your names and your business?”

And then the interrogation begins- I didn’t want to make it easy for the guys, this place could prove to be a pretty awesome combat encounter- and there are plenty of unseen monsters and traps that Talis can call on- a Freezing Armour Trap, Gargoyles, Kobolds, more Cultists and my favourite the Helmed Horror. So, if the Players are going to snake out of a great fight then they’re going to have to work for it.

Talis fires off questions- Who are you? Why are you here? Where have you come from? Who do you work for? What do you do for them? Who else do you know? Where else have you been?

With secondary questions added to dig deeper in to the PCs (mostly Lux with a little bit of Lummins & Watt) story.

We do twenty plus minutes of this, and the dice rolls are mostly okay to good, the Brother’s story is actually getting better every time they tell it, in essence- they were recruited way back when (remember Lux, Lummins & Watt are all ex-Cultists) they mention names. They (actually Lux says ‘I’ a lot- SHE did everything, that’s the kind of gal Frulam Mondath is, Lux has decided) established contact with Venomfang, a powerful Green Dragon based in the ruined town of Thundertree (which was where the Blessed Avengers first met (& converted) the now Brothers of the First Light). Frulam got promoted (repeatedly) a Wearer of Purple working with Cyanwrath, and for Rezmir in various camps- attacking a variety of places (including Greenest) and gathering loot. Then two months commanding the Cult loot caravan up the Sword Coast, to Waterdeep and on. Then through the portal to here.

The sticky bit, the part of their story that takes some dragging out, or else Lux (Sandy) has to sort of make up on the spot, is the why they’re here.

Lux’s answers wander about a bit for a while before settling on something like the following, note the Warlock was making Insight checks aplenty as she went on with her story- trying to read Talis’ reactions (if any). Sandy (playing Lux) started out like she was delivering her report to a ‘boss’ (and making sure that she looks good in the telling) and then changed her tack slightly (see below). Lux’s Insight checks revealed (perhaps) that Talis is no great admirer of Rezmir.

And so…

Lux goes on to explain that she and her comrades in arms have been working for Rezmir for quite a while now, and while the Half-Black Dragon is powerful, she is (respectfully) not yet a great leader. They were left to clear up the mess of Camp Dragonclaw when the place broke up. It was up to them to arrange, and then guard, the Cult loot on its journey north. Rezmir made her own way north, travelling in comparative luxury. They eventually arrived at Castle Naerytar just in time to witness a Lizardfolk revolution, and only just managed to escape the place through the portal (to here) with their lives. Rezmir- it appears, realised the way the wind was blowing with regard to the bolshie Lizardfolk at the castle, she fled through the portal yesterday. The Half-Black Dragon did not see fit to tell Lux and her comrades where she was going- or why?

Remember, every time I write ‘they’ above you need to imagine Lux (Frulam- actually Sandy, she’s a school teacher) saying “I” a lot and getting increasingly irate as she goes on.

As to why they are here? Beyond, obviously, the fact that they were fleeing for their lives- they’re also looking to catch up with Rezmir, to report in and let the Half-Black Dragon know that they are very much still alive, no thanks (respectfully) to her.

Talis is convinced- she offers Frulam (Lux) and her comrades food, advice and a deal- although she warns the PCs that they are going to have to make their choice whether to accept her deal very quickly- Rezmir did indeed pass through here yesterday, and clearly in a rush to get away. However, the Half-Black Dragon will be far away from here by some time early tomorrow…

The PCs are keen to learn more, but that’s for the next session.

The chatter at the end with Talis was great in places- I pushed them/Sandy hard (a bit), but I was eager for the story to head in this direction, so it was all just about the journey.

Remarkably Sgt Bobby (Pete) kept schtum more or less throughout, and when he did comment- once or twice, he towed the party line. I don’t know why I was surprised at the time, he did great back in Camp Dragonclaw.

More of the same next session, and I managed to get in a minor cliff-hanger, what’s Talis’ deal?


----------



## MonsterEnvy

The reason there are two Black Dragon's is because they are actual FR NPC's part of the rather famous Wyrms of North section of Dragon Magazine. Several named Dragons in the 5e Adventures are from those articles.


----------



## Goonalan

Ahhh… so, now I know. I've never previously been FR enabled, not read any of the books, or well... any of it except the core modules and bits of the various handbooks.

Apologies for my ignorance- it just didn't make sense (to me) in the context of the adventure, I could have perhaps found a way to work it in but it would have required a ton of backstory and ultimately (probably) an extended explanation from me. Two of the players (Sandy & Jackie) have never read any fantasy fiction, or played any other RPG- around the table, or on a PC/console. Pete and Rob on the other hand have played D&D and electronic games, but neither of them are experts with the rules, or the milieu.

I just thought I'd use the Dragon to get the PCs moving and crank up the threat, and also to try to let the PCs know that this is all about them- some of the more prescient bad guys, like the Dragon, recognise that the PCs are a threat. They're important to this story.

Thanks for the info, very much appreciated, and thanks for reading.

Goonalan


----------



## MonsterEnvy

Goonalan said:


> Ahhh… so, now I know. I've never previously been FR enabled, not read any of the books, or well... any of it except the core modules and bits of the various handbooks.
> 
> Apologies for my ignorance- it just didn't make sense (to me) in the context of the adventure, I could have perhaps found a way to work it in but it would have required a ton of backstory and ultimately (probably) an extended explanation from me. Two of the players (Sandy & Jackie) have never read any fantasy fiction, or played any other RPG- around the table, or on a PC/console. Pete and Rob on the other hand have played D&D and electronic games, but neither of them are experts with the rules, or the milieu.
> 
> I just thought I'd use the Dragon to get the PCs moving and crank up the threat, and also to try to let the PCs know that this is all about them- some of the more prescient bad guys, like the Dragon, recognise that the PCs are a threat. They're important to this story.
> 
> Thanks for the info, very much appreciated, and thanks for reading.
> 
> Goonalan



Yeah here is the article.

The stats are 3.5 so not useful for you, but the lore itself is a cool read. Wyrms of the North: Voaraghamanthar, "the Black Death"

Also no need to apologize. Stuff like this is normally just an easter egg.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #37 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #23 The Hunger of Hadar.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 6
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 6
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 6
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 6

Secondary PCs.
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 6
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 6
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 6
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 6*

Note, this is session #37 of our game but only session #23 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

The Brothers of the First Light et al are through the rabbit hole- or else through a magical portal and to Lathander knows where; they’re in the hills (probably), in a temperate zone- so still not too far north on the Sword Coast (probably), and at present located in a Cult held hunting lodge of sorts. The hunting lodge is owned/managed/run (whatever) by a (very?) senior Dragon Cultist called Talis. As it turns out Talis and the PCs have something in common- neither of them like Rezmir (the Half-Black Dragon Cult boss) that passed through here yesterday.

Oh, and Talis thinks that the PCs are a bunch of Dragon Cultists, recently in the employ of Rezmir, led by Frulam Mondath (part played by Lux (Human Warlock)). The PCs are very convincing Dragon Cultists- the roleplay, and their dice rolls say so, and that’s good enough for me.





There’s a lot of chatter at the start of this session, I’d worked up a little script- or else made a bunch of notes ahead of time, here’s how it goes down…

So, Talis has a deal to offer, or else she’s happy to help Frulam (Lux) and her companions in their efforts to catch up with the Half-Black Dragon- Rezmir. She would prefer it if Rezmir’s scheme involving the transportation of large quantities of gold (the stolen loot) heading to Tiamat knows where, was to fail. In fact, anything that makes Rezmir look bad would be good for Talis. In actual fact, now she thinks about it, if Rezmir were to meet with a fatal accident, well… that would be tragic, but Talis would learn to live with it. Obviously, Talis will deny ever meeting Frulam (Lux) and her friends, and if in the future it came out that they (Frulam and friends = the PCs) were responsible for Rezmir’s fatal ‘accident’ then she (Talis) would be the first to call for their deaths.

Which is nice to know.

Talis adds a little incentive to the deal, if the PCs fail to stop Rezmir’s plan (the transportation of the loot) then she will tell her superiors that Frulam (Lux) and friends, she has come to learn, have been plotting to kill Rezmir. She further guarantees that her superiors will believe her.

And several Insight checks later the PCs (most of them) also believe this to be true.

This is just how Lux, Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) and Watt (Human Bard) remember the Dragon Cult to be- a bunch of backstabbing nasty bastards.

Particularly the management (ain’t it always the way).

So, last bit- Talis will supply the means and the method for Frulam (still Lux) and company to get very close to Rezmir, to walk right in through the front door of the Half-Black Dragon’s present abode- which is, she explains, the flying castle of a Cloud Giant.

This last nugget of information- ‘the flying castle of a Cloud Giant’ sends several of the PCs frantically searching through their notes (including Pete- Sgt Bobby, which is amusing because Pete doesn’t make any notes). Sandy (Lux) reminds the other Players that the Golden Stag they encountered on the caravan journey to Waterdeep said something about a flying castle (to Derek (Human Druid)).

Here’s the actual quote from the previous session (#15 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen)-

_The Golden Stag assures Derek that he and his companions are on the right track, and that they must continue to follow the river of gold (translated later: the Cult loot) until they reach the castle in the sky (Oh!). _

The PCs can’t remember exactly what the Golden Stag said however, only that there was a flying castle somewhere in their future… perhaps that’s all the Stag said (correct).

So, the PCs (actually just Frulam = Lux) take exactly 0.372 seconds to accept the deal, Lux even fishes about a bit for a reward- yes, they’ll stop Rezmir’s plan, but if Talis wants them to kill the Half-Black Dragon then there’s got to be something in it for Frulam.

The two feisty ladies exchange barbed comments, veiled threats, and wry smiles for a short while.

Or else I bark at Sandy and she barks back at me for a bit, mostly it’s trying to make each other crack up, or else giggle.

The deal eventually negotiated is- Talis will owe Frulam a favour, or else she will give Frulam a leg-up- ensure that good things are said about her and her colleagues in all of the right places. Obviously Frulam and company must continue to be loyal to Talis, and to stay silent, any whisper of disloyalty and Talis will send Trepsin (and plenty of others) to sort them.

So that’s the conspiracy sorted, and just to say I probably could have a done a lot of this chatter (we took over thirty minutes to get this far) via e-mail with Sandy between sessions. I didn’t do it that way because I wanted everybody to hear the deal, and although Sandy did a good 90% of the talking, I wanted to give the other Players the opportunity to react to the situation and/or get involved- and potentially to say, or do, the wrong thing.

Talis hands over a Dragon Cult banner, actually just a piece of cloth with five different coloured stripes- black, blue, red, green and white; it should be displayed by the PCs to demonstrate their Cult credentials. She also provides a pass-phrase “Tiamat, our Mother and Strength”, which needs to be said when the PCs enter the main gate of the Cloud Giant flying castle. Finally, Talis provides directions to Parnast, a village about three or so hours up the trail, the present location (parked) of the Cloud Giant flying castle- which is scheduled to depart this evening.

It’s early-afternoon now, and so there’s no time like the present- Frulam (Lux, still), and her companions, offer their thanks, and then depart- at speed.

The Brothers of the First Light are semi-overjoyed, and still the most remarkable thing is that Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter played by Pete) didn’t say a word- best behaviour throughout.

My spy in the group has told me that there have been lots of e-mails between players in the last few weeks or so, basically Pete has agreed to fall in line, or else to play nicely more often. Yes, Sgt Bobby (& Sgt Harald (Dwarf Fighter)) are going to be rough, tough, and nasty- but only when it needs to happen. When there’s roleplaying to be done then Pete’s going to mostly leave it to Sandy, Rob and Jackie- it’s the part of the game he least enjoys. Actually, that’s not quite true- Pete loves (in character) shouting (and swearing) making threats and the like, he’s just less happy when he’s trying to be nice and/or negotiate with people (NPCs), particularly those NPCs that his PCs hate i.e. Dragon Cultists. Sgt Bobby, remember, is the only member of the Brothers of the First Light that isn’t an ex-Dragon Cultist, his motivation is he hates the bastards for what they did to Greenest (and for Cyanwrath humiliating him). He wants all of the Cultists to die, by his hand- if he had the choice.

The Brothers of the First Light therefore head to Parnast, following Talis’ directions, an easy journey through pleasant countryside- they are definitely in the hills however. Note none of the PCs, or the Players for that matter, know where Parnast is on the Sword Coast map.

En route, and during a short refuelling break in play, the Players wonder what info Talis possessed that they could use, or that could be of use to them in the future- after a while they’re starting to question their choice of roleplaying (deceiving) their way through the previous encounter. If they’d have attacked the bad guys could they have won? Taken Talis prisoner and discovered lots more useful info?

It’s not even Sgt Bobby (Pete) doing the doubting- it’s Lux (Sandy) and Watt (Jackie).

The other topic of conversation for their journey is- Cloud Giants and their flying castles. Sgt Bobby (actually very much Pete, out of character) is about 90% certain that Cloud Giant flying castles are linked to a specific Cloud Giant- killing the Cloud Giant in charge of the place could cause the castle to… Pete, isn’t so sure of the next bit- cease to exist, fall apart, break-up?

Also, Sgt Bobby thinks, although he’s only ‘50% certain’- his words, and yes- I know you can’t be 50% certain; certain = 100%. Anyway, he thinks that Cloud Giants, in general, are vaguely Good, as in not Evil, or maybe they’re Neutral in their outlook. He’s less sure of this ‘fact’.

Lastly, and this is the truly insightful bit- Sgt Bobby (again, Pete) is 75% certain that Giants and Dragons don’t actually get on- again, this is in general, which makes a Cloud Giant working for Dragon Cultists a bit odd. But no odder than some of the other stuff that Pete has read in WotC modules over the years, and he’s read, played (and DMed) several editions worth. 

Then, then comes my surprise- the PCs are travelling along a cart path, through dappled woods- with the sound of birdsong and the susurrus wind shaking the trees and bushes. An idyll.

Even the glistening, pulsing, ball of light that hovers a little way above and ahead of the PCs is soothing… hang on! There’s a glistening, ball of light hovering just a little way above and ahead of them… WTF?

The PCs come to a halt- the light does the same.

The PCs do nothing- the light does the same.

The PCs move forward, slowly- the light does the same, maintaining the same distance from the PC’s- about ten meters.

Various PCs try various things- Lux asks the light or should that be ‘Light’- with a capital ‘L’ what it wants- the Light makes no reply. Sgt Bobby continues to stand statue- ready to go for his blade, sword hilt in hand, Hotlips (Halfling Rogue) is similarly situated- the pair are ready for any attack. Watt casts a Light cantrip and bobs his Light spell up and down- attempting some form of communication.

Lummins however has the answer, “A Blessing of Lathander”, he cries and falls to his knees- and no sooner is the last syllable of his God’s name uttered then the Light bursts and engulfs the Brothers of the First Light.

Quick Cut and Jump Cut we tumble through the following scenes-

a) A crowded room full of people dressed in their finest regalia- Lords and Ladies no doubt, the sound of chatter, although this is no trifle or dance- the inhabitants of the scene look concerned. Suddenly silence- all of the Lords and Ladies looking upwards- concentrating, seemingly, on the absence of sound, the scene fades- although the last individual seen is Ontharr Frume (the Dwarven Paladin, the PCs patron, and Order of the Gauntlet contact).

b) Suddenly running headlong through a hedge maze, darting down passages- dashing past other openings- the sound of heavy breathing. Voices- distorted, that sound like Lux, or Lummins, or Watt, or Sgt Bobby*- “Run!” Gasping- out of breath, sucking in air- desperate.

Note *a different voice each time- see below.

c) Low light, the crack and crunch of footsteps sinking in to snow- a mirror white cold light- we’re looking straight ahead at a wall of ice, there’s something dark within the ice- step back, step back, the shadow beneath the ice gets bigger… and bigger… and bigger, as the viewer continues to take step after step backwards. The viewer is breathing hard now- clearly agitated- the shadow in the ice is revealed- a galleon, a full rigged sailing ship- main mast perhaps fifty feet tall- with full sail, and crewed- all of it encompassed by the wall of ice. The dead crew frozen to the rail, mouths and eyes wide, they stare out at the living.

d) Suddenly running headlong through a hedge maze, darting down passages- dashing past other openings- the sound of heavy breathing. Voices- distorted, that sound like Lux, or Lummins, or Watt, or Sgt Bobby*- “Run!” Gasping- out of breath, sucking in air- desperate.

Note *a different voice each time- see below.

e) The Sword Coast seen from high above- high, high above- the drift of black smoke, cities and towns burning- Dragons on the wing, made tiny by the distance, at least a dozen of the creatures- suddenly a black wing, accompanied by a deafening roar, and the vision is gone.

f) Suddenly running headlong through a hedge maze, darting down passages- dashing past other openings- the sound of heavy breathing. Voices- distorted, that sound like Lux, or Lummins, or Watt, or Sgt Bobby*- “Run!” Gasping- out of breath, sucking in air- desperate.

Note *a different voice each time- see below.

g) A suitably creepy-looking stone chamber probably deep underground, lit by guttering torches- five red cloaked and robed individuals turn from the stone bier they are gathered around, they turn to face the viewer- all five are clearly Red Wizards of Thay. Behind them on the stone bier can be seen a body, or perhaps a corpse, of a sturdy looking Human- the physique and build a match for Sgt Bobby, although the face of the individual cannot be seen.

h) Suddenly running headlong through a hedge maze, darting down passages- dashing past other openings- the sound of heavy breathing. Voices- distorted, that sound like Lux, or Lummins, or Watt, or Sgt Bobby*- “Run!” Gasping- out of breath, sucking in air- desperate.

Note *a different voice each time- see below.

i) Light! Blinding LIGHT! Or else it should be blinding but it isn’t- the LIGHT! Is warming, healing, soothing- enlightening.

The PCs are suddenly back in the here and now, back in the hills and on the trail to Parnast- the glistening, pulsing light (the Blessing of Lathander)- slowly fades, to nothing.

No time has passed, the birdsong seems upon reflection to have been constant- uninterrupted, everything is as it is- which is as it was.

The next bit comes as a magnificent surprise for the Players- it’s time to level up again, all of the PCs are now level 7, that was a very short episode, and that was Lathander in action again.

And so, the break in play extends for a bit, for giggling and buffoonery- and spell selection, the casters have just acquired 4th level spells, and are indulging in what can only be described as raucous behaviour, some of it unseemly.

The Players are very happy indeed, mostly because they weren’t expecting it.

Also, because they think it is cool that they are the chosen ones… there’s lots of chatter and speculation about the various visions they have just witnessed, they think that their future holds the following (presented in the same order as the visions)-

a) Their patron Ontharr’s going to be in a meeting, they’re probably going to be there too- with lots of Lords and Ladies, then something happens… probably something bad- it usually is.

b) They’re going to get lost- possibly in a hedge maze, although that may just be a metaphor.

c) They’re going somewhere cold and icy, somewhere with a ship encased in an ice wall- do they have to dig the ship out (that would be cool- they say, and the DM takes note of it)?

d) Back in the maze, perhaps they have to get to places through the maze.

e) The Dragons are going to start attacking all over the Sword Coast.

f) Back in the maze some more.

g) They’re going to meet a bunch of Red Wizards of Thay, Sgt Bobby (perhaps) is fated to die (or else be captured)- and then be fiddled with by the aforementioned Red Wizards. Do the rest of the Brothers have to rescue Big Bad Bobby?

h) More maze time.

i) God is good- specifically Lathander who is very good.

Oh, and all of the PCs have taken an Extended Rest, although the encounter with the Light and the visions seems to have taken place in no time at all.

DM Interlude- I set this encounter up with Lummins (Rob), actually all I did was e-mail him and tell him he was going to see a Light at some point in this session and he would know it to be a servant of Lathander. I also warned him that I would be asking the other PCs what they were doing before I came to him- basically I wanted the reveal to come at the end, it worked like a dream (although see below). Obviously, I’m just setting up some of the stuff that’s to come in The Rise of Tiamat, I love a good bit of foreshadowing- particularly if I can work a bit of threat in to it- hence the body/corpse of Sgt Bobby on the bier with the Red Wizards. Don’t be afraid to do this- if Sgt Bobby dies then it will be Sgt Bobby on the bier with the Red Wizards, if he doesn’t die then it’ll be someone else- maybe someone the PCs know, maybe not.

And let’s face it if one of the PCs is going to fall it’s going to be the mad man Sgt Bobby, oft times he’s the only guy in the fight- the other four PCs preferring mostly to hang way back.

Great scene- although, a little confession…

Actually Lux (Sandy), and possibly Watt (Jackie), both figured out that the Light was a ‘servant’ or else ‘symbol’ of Lathander- I obviously just left that bit out of the above narrative to make me look good.

And so… Parnast.

*Episode 8: Castle in the Clouds.*

A small village, a dozen or more houses- neat and well looked after, a few head-down villagers move through the packed-earth square around which the few residences congregate. There’s a tavern, what looks to be a stable, and a shrine dedicated to… Bloody hell, also looming in and out of the cloud and fog is a massive (MASSIVE) ice castle with 40-foot-high walls (sized for Giants), complete with a number of blue-ice towers the tops of which cannot be seen. It’s… wonderous.

The PCs skip Parnast completely, and head straight to the castle- no time like the present.

Although the DMs not so sure about that- Rezmir (Half-Black Dragon Cult leader) has informed Captain Othelstan (the Cult boss of Parnast, a Dragonsoul) that the PCs could be coming this way. The good Captain has been ordered to detain them- fatally detain them, if necessary.

Therefore five (Cult) Guards rush over to the PCs to ask them to state their business- Frulam (Lux) displays the Dragon Cult banner, while the rest of the company make the sign of Tiamat. Frulam (Lux) then barks at the Guards for a while. My bad guys are on the backfoot- surely these can’t be the ones that Captain Othelstan is looking for- how could they have the banner, know the signs, and sound so convincing etc.

The (Cult) Guards ask the PCs to wait in the tavern while they get their boss- Captain Othelstan. Frulam (Lux) and her companions however are not missing the boat- if Captain Othelstan wants to come see them then they’ll be in the castle.

Last thing- has Rezmir already gone aboard? Lux asks, she’s clever. The out-of-their-depth (Cult) Guards confirm that the Half-Black Dragon entered the castle yesterday. Although the information comes only after an okay Persuasion check by Frulam (Lux), immediately followed by a ‘20’ Intimidate check from Sgt Bobby “Answer the Wearer of Purple you worm!”  

The (Cult) Guards rush off, the PCs head on to the castle- displaying, again, the banner to the Ogres up high on the towers flanking the main gate, and whispering the pass-phrase- “Tiamat, our Mother and Strength”, as they enter passing between two life-size (25 feet tall) statues of Cloud Giants.

Then they’re in…





And bugger me they’re not entirely sure what to do next, beyond the gates is a massive open space- a courtyard of huge dimensions- long buildings nestle beneath the castle walls while across the courtyard is a massive ice structure which seems to support another courtyard above. There are a pair of open archways (giant-sized) there. The PCs, maintaining the pretence- nothing to see here, just a bunch of Dragon Cultists out for a walk, head towards the giant-sized arched doorways. Then away again, when Hotlips gets close enough to spy within- both archways lead in to an equally massive (giant-sized) chamber in which two bald headed Giants (both made of stone- you do the maths) are about their business.

The PCs instead make for a pair of giant-sized doors to the north, Hotlips listens at them briefly (nonchalantly) and hears nothing, then a moment while Sgt Bobby manages to lever one of the portals open- he has to strain a bit (bad dice roll) and then they’re in. To an echoey ice corridor nearly forty feet wide and over half that tall, another door to the north, only this time it is sized for humans, that’s good- the same routine- Hotlips listens- nothing, Sgt Bobby wrenches the door open. In to an empty bedroom, uninhabited at the moment- empty drawers and tables. The guys have wandered in to the enemy’s lair and found the nearest uninhabited chamber available- nice work.

Time for more chat.

There’s an awful lot of chat in this session.

You’re probably itching for a fight.

I was…

So, the PCs huddle in the room and basically go over their strategy, which is- we are Frulam Mondath, Wearer of Purple, and her Cult flunkies. We’ll go room by room through the flying ice castle rooting out the bad guys (Cultists/Everybody) while trying not to alert the rest of the base to our operation.

But I (the glorious DM) am keen to get going, alas they (the PCs) are keener to ramble on… the session was beginning to drift.

There’s a knock at the door- Sgt Bobby answers it and is confronted by a gang of Cultists- Dragonclaws, best guess- five of them.

Actually, they ain’t Dragonclaws- they’re Dragonwings (twice as tough) all five of ‘em.

So, here’s what’s been going on- the Cult Guards back in Parnast reported the PCs to Captain Othelstan (the Cult boss of Parnast, remember). He has come aboard the castle with some of his guys and gone to the barracks. Between the Cultists in the barracks and the Ogres up in the towers the bad guys have been directed to the PCs current location, or at least in to the same building. The Cultists are also going door to door- looking for the PCs, who are behind the first door they knock on.

They’re polite, the five Dragonwings, but they also immediately call for back-up, which in this instance means Captain Othelstone and his guys who are situated much further up the corridor- they’re on their way to visit with Rezmir. Basically, all of the bad guys are within shouting distance of the PCs.

There’s a bit of chat- Lux starts issuing orders, trying to get rid of the Dragonwings at the door, or else convince them they’re bad guys too and that they’re supposed to be here- the rolls are good, but the Cultists are still calling for back-up. The PCs (rightly) figure out that if they don’t start the fight soon, they’re going to be stuck in the room they’re in and facing much greater odds.

They know there are other enemies in the corridor- one of the Dragonwings keeps calling out to them, but they don’t know who, or what else- bad-guy-wise is out there.

Lux (Sandy) grins at Sgt Bobby (Pete), the pair have reached a new accord, the instruction is- “go get ‘em”, and so they do- without warning the PCs launch their attacks.





Actually, it’s Hotlips that’s first to the kill- rushing the nearest Dragonwing and skewering the guy with her rapier through the heart (a Crit for 49 damage- that’ll do it). Dead. For good measure the Halfling terror Crits a second Dragonwing with her dagger (although much much less painful). Sgt Bobby cuts the same guy twice and it too expires.

Seconds later Watt Shatters the three Dragonwings left standing (and I fail three Saves in a row)- they’re all about bloodied in an instant. The spell also rocks the ice corridor and announces the PCs presence loudly. Lux’s Eldritch Blasts leave another Dragonwing badly wounded, while Lummins’ Burning Hands, alas, does little more than make the floor slippery.

At which point, and with the three badly wounded Dragonclaws also screaming for help, the PCs realise that there are lots more Cultists in the corridor- lots more.

Sgt Bobby rushes out to see, slicing at the badly wounded Dragonwings as he goes- he hits one of the buggers but fails to take it down (damage ‘1’ + bonuses x2)- Hotlips finishes it off, and then slays another with a Sneak Attack- the one Dragonwing still alive is off and running- back to his friends.





The PCs move out in to the icy corridor- there are lots more Cultists at present reacting to their presence- and the ongoing slaughter. The PCs slipped the encounter in Parnast so I thought I’d help them out by herding Captain Othelstan and his comrades towards them (the new enemies include- Othelstan (a Dragonsoul), three Dragonclaws, six Guards and a Veteran).

The Cultists head towards the PCs, at speed- eager to make their acquaintance.

Watt hits the middle of the advancing Cultist crowd with an enhanced Shatter spell- and three of his four damage dice are ‘1’s, it’s happening again (although the last dice roll is an ‘8’). Moments later Lux settles her Hunger of Hadar on top of the whole gang. Save for the lone wounded Dragonwing- who is now the only bad guy still in sight. The Dragonwing attempts to slice the closest adventurer, Watt- but misses twice.

Sgt Bobby rushes to Watt’s side and cuts the Dragonwing down, then stomps forward- toward the inky black bubble that is Lux’s spell.

A terrified almost broken Dragonclaw stumbles out of the black- Sgt Bobby, with a little help from Hotlips cuts down the Cultist.

The pair can hear the screams of the dying.

What a bugger- the first time Lux used Hunger of Hadar I improvised a check (DC 10 Wisdom/Perception) for creatures caught within the spell to escape the blinding black (and the cold and acid damage). The first time she used the spell there was a Troll and Ambush Drake caught in its compass- they both escaped in the first Turn.

I fail a lot of checks this time- the other two Dragonclaws, and all six Guards are killed by the Warlock’s spell.

Note Othelstan also fails to escape the spell for a while.

The PCs Ready Actions, and basically exchange shrugs while they wait to see if any more Cultists are going to emerge from the black.

And so, when one does… the Cult Veteran in this instance, the bloodied fellow is hit by an arrow (Watt, the Bard has backed up a bit), and then by two Eldritch Blasts (Lux).

The Veteran half-heartedly goes for Sgt Bobby, big mistake- he gets cut down.

Then, nothing much happens, for quite a while- the spell lasts up to one minute- Lux keeps concentrating, her companions stand ready- ready to attack again.

So, here’s what’s actually happening- Othelstan has escaped the Hunger of Hadar spell, although on the opposite side to the PCs, the pocket of corridor he’s in contains a door- which opens to reveal two Red Wizards of Thay, drawn to the sounds of combat- and now confronted by Othelstan and the inky blackness.

Rath Modar (Red Wizard of Thay, the guy who fireballed the civilians all the way back in Greenest) orders Azbara Jos (the other Red Wizard of Thay, from the Cult caravan & Castle Naerytar) to Dispel the blackness.

Dispel Magic dispels all spells up to third level, but Lux casts the spell enhanced to 4th level- so I rule it’s a DC 14 check to Dispel Hunger of Hadar (is that right?). Obviously, the PCs and the Players, don’t know any of this is going on- this is all stuff I’m doing in my head. Don’t ask why? The illusion is stretched thin enough as it is. Anyway, so Azbara Jos Dispels Lux’s Hunger of Hadar- or else he would do if he didn’t roll a ‘3’, then a ‘1’, then a ‘3’ again- now obviously I could, and should, just wave the roll and have the Dispel Magic automatically succeed, but my OCD will not allow me to do this.

So, two high ranking Red Wizards of Thay stand around waiting for the spell to expire, one of the Red Wizard’s (Rath Modar) scowls, tuts and shakes his head at the other Red Wizard (Azbara Jos), who mutters something like “it’s never happened to me before… I must just be nervous.” Captain Othelstan, having already provided a succinct precise of the situation, just keeps his head down- waiting for the next bad thing to happen.

What the Red Wizards (and Othelstan, and the PCs) don’t now is that Rezmir (Half-Black Dragon) and his two XXL Guard Drakes are situated just to the south of the inky bubble, also eagerly waiting for the black to depart.





At which point… the spell ends.

That however is the end of the session, and the PCs have a queue of readied actions (I wrote them all down) but they’ll happen next session- I get booed by the Players all the way out of the door.

Another enforced cliff-hanger.

There’s never been as much chatter however, they’re loving seventh level. Oh, and if the fight in the above write up seems very one-sided then be assured the Cultists got some attacks (and hits) in but nothing at all to worry the PCs. It has been a massacre thus far for my bad guys in the ice castle.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #38 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #24 Fighting on/in Ice.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 7
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 7
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 7
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 7

Secondary PCs.
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 7
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 7
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 7
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 7*

Note, this is session #38 of our game but only session #24 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

Apologies ahead of time- it’s a long-one.





And so, we’re in a wide corridor inside the flying ice castle (prop. an unknown Cloud Giant) waiting for Lux’s (Human Warlock) Hunger of Hadar to run its course. Within the compass of the inky black spell are half-a-dozen or more dead Cultists.  Over the far side of the inky bubble is a wounded Captain Othelstan (a tough Dragonsoul), and two Red Wizards (Azbara Jos and Rath Modar), also waiting for the spell to end- Azbara Jos has failed to Dispel the Hunger of Hadar spell three times already (he’s not popular).

Both sides however are as of yet unaware that Rezmir and her Guard Drakes are also waiting for the spell to expire, they’re situated just to the south of the spell’s black compass.

The PCs (and several NPCs) have a queue of readied actions- I wrote them down at the end of the last session.

The spell ends and we get to fighting straight away…

Oh, but before we do the Players have been chatting about the vision/s they shared on the road to Parnast- when they were visited by an ‘angel’ of Lathander- a ball of hovering intense light. One of the scenes they witnessed included a great ice wall embedded in which was a galleon, at full sail, and with frozen crew also encased in the ice. The Players, at the start of the session, are speculating as to whether they are going to find the ice-locked ship here, after all the Cloud Giant castle is made of ice. They’re not, but I obviously don’t tell them this- they spend a good while in this session, and those that follow looking for the ship, or at least peering at random ice walls.

Back to the fight.

Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter), screaming and shouting terrible things (don’t ask), charges in to Othelstan & Azbara Jos (the lesser Red Wizard), at which point he’s out of actions, but exactly where he needed to be. Hotlips (Halfling Rogue) fires her crossbow and hits (with Sneak Attack) and… Azbara is bloodied in an instant.

Watt (Human Bard) hits Azbara with two arrows- the second is a Crit, and the Red Wizard drops.

That was easy- the Players are overjoyed, too soon- my friends, too soon.

Othelstan slices Sgt Bobby (& misses with two more attacks), Lux fires an Eldritch Blast in to Othelstan, and then a another (a Crit) in to the second Red Wizard- Rath Modar.

Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) hits Othelstan with his Sacred Flames.

Rath Modar casts Greater Invisibility on himself, he’s seen enough already. He orders his Gargoyle to kill Sgt Bobby, and then departs the castle (which takes a few Turns yet).

The Gargoyle instantly obeys, flying out in to the icy corridor and clawing at the Fighter.

Sgt Bobby Crits Othelstan, but the Dragonsoul is not even bloodied, and then misses with his second attack & then again with an Inspiration Point.

Pete (playing Sgt Bobby) is neither furious, nor sweary… it’s most odd.

Watt hits Othelstan with his Dissonant Whispers, and at last the Dragonsoul is bloodied, and suddenly clutching at his temples, he’s off and running- Sgt Bobby slices Othelstan again as he flees.

The Dragonsoul however doesn’t retreat far, he rallies quickly and charges back in to the fight- cutting Sgt Bobby twice more.

At which point the PCs and the last remaining Cult bad guys (Othelstan & the Gargoyle) spot, and hear, Rezmir and her two Guard Drakes charging in to action.

The first Guard Drake gets to Sgt Bobby and bites him, the other repeats the feat with Watt.

Lux fires two more Eldritch Blasts in to Othelstan, a hit & another (bloody) Crit.

Rezmir, a female Half-Black Dragon, wearing a jet-black dragon-faced mask, and wielding a dull black greatsword (and dressed all in black- think female Roy Orbison with a Breath Weapon) rushes at Sgt Bobby screaming- “Prepare to DIE!”

Lummins hits the Radiance of the Dawn button (for 22 Radiant damage)- Othelstan would be dead if not for Tiamat’s Blessing (he automatically heals 20 HP), the Gargoyle, Drakes and Rezmir are also hurt.

Rezmir, having spent all of her actions, spends a Legendary Action- and slices Sgt Bobby with her magical greatsword- the Fighter is bloodied and beyond, and now also cannot regain hit points (a property of Hazirawn, Rezmir’s magical blade).

Note this last event brings further accusations of cheating from two of the Players- Sandy (Lux & Hotlips) and Jackie (Watt). I briefly explain the nature of Legendary Actions and casually mention the fact that there may be many (many) more obscure or one-off rules/skills/feats that give a variety of monsters a bit of added advantage.

The pair don’t sulk for too long.

Back to the action.

Sgt Bobby is slammed by a Guard Drake’s swatting tail, the Fighter cuts Captain Othelstan again- when will this bastard fall.

Seconds later a crossbow bolt suddenly sprouts from the Dragonsoul’s throat, Hotlips is hiding beneath a table and taking pot-shots, she had to spend her Inspiration Point to hit.

Othelstan is dead.

The Players are cheering again, although still worried that Rezmir may be a tough bastard.

Rezmir spends another Legendary Action to slice again at Sgt Bobby, I roll a ‘1’ to exultant cheers, a hit would have dropped the talismanic Fighter.

Watt shares a little Bardic Inspiration with Sgt Bobby (‘Come on Bob-EEE, Come on Bob-EE’) and then Thunderwaves the Guard Drake gnawing on his ankle, sending the beast skidding back. The respite doesn’t last long, the Drake rushes back in and bites hold of the Bard’s leg again.

Lux screams at Sgt Bobby to retreat (spoiler- he doesn’t) and then unleashes her Blight spell on Rezmir, the Half-Black Dragon fails her save but uses her Legendary Resistance, regardless the Blight spell hurts. Rezmir turns to stare for a millisecond at Lux, the implication being- she’s next.

Just to say at this point I’m trying to get Rezmir in to a position where she can use her Acid Breath weapon (and hit two PCs), but Sgt Bobby is pretty much on his own- with Lummins maybe twenty or so feet back, Watt another twenty feet behind Lummins, and Lux and Hotlips even further away. Basically, Bobby is on point with the other four hanging well back.

The bastards.

Still Rezmir is a tough bugger, the Half-Black Dragon cuts down Sgt Bobby (and there’s a collective sharp intake of breath- Pete, however does not explode), and then stomps over to Lummins (the next nearest PC- Lux is just too far away), calling a Guard Drake over to her side. The pair slice and bite at the Cleric of Lathander, who survives, but is now bloodied.

The Players are having doubts, expressed- at times- very loudly.

Lummins panics and hits the Radiance of the Dawn button again (and rolls another 22 Radiant damage) the Guard Drake biting Watt dies, Rezmir and the other Drake (& the Gargoyle) also soak up some more hurt.

The Priest isn’t done, a much-enhanced Healing Word for Sgt Bobby- and Pete’s back in the fight and grinning like a chimp, although Sgt Bobby is still sprawled on the cold floor atm.

Rezmir spends another Legendary Action and slices Lummins again with a Crit, the Priest’s Warding Flare, well… flares, and my attack is at Disadvantage, I roll again- saying goodbye to my Crit, and I roll a ‘2’, that’s right- a miss.

The Crit would, of course, have left Lummins unconscious.

The Gargoyle (which is on 1 HP) has done what it was told to do (at this point Sgt Bobby is still taking a dirt nap) it flees the scene, going after its master- Rath Modar.

The kindly DM elects to try again with another Legendary Action, Rezmir slashes and Lummins is cut badly (but not a Crit- damn them all to heck), and now down to ten hit points.

At which point Sgt Bobby gets back on his feet, and rushes in to the melee- he slices Rezmir, and then gets his Second Wind.

Double damn! Time for the Acid Breath- next chance I get, even if I can only target one PC.

Hotlips, still hiding under a desk, fires a crossbow bolt in to the side of Rezmir’s skull (with added Sneak Attack) it’s a Crit, and the blood drains from my face (your kindly DM). Rezmir, my bestest bad guy, takes 43 damage. That’s not good.

The Half-Black Dragon staggers.

I’ve also used all of Rezmir’s Legendary Actions so the Half-Black Dragon is going to have to tough it out until her next Turn.

Seconds later Watt’s Dissonant Whispers are also affecting the Cult leader- although once again the Bard’s damage rolls are incredibly low- three Psychic damage, Rezmir will take a paracetamol later.

Maybe…

Lux hits Rezmir with an Eldritch Blast, and then another (and another Crit) and rolls one below maximum damage. Rezmir is suddenly, and violently, engulfed in black fire flames- the mask that the Half-Black Dragon wears seems to fade and then vanish. Rezmir, over the course of the next ten or so seconds, is immolated- turned to nothing more than a smudge of black ash- she dies screaming in agony (which is suitably reassuring). That said a few of the Cult leader’s possessions are left sans owner on the icy floor.

There is much cheering in the house.

Although not behind the DMs screen. Rezmir wasn’t even bloodied when Hotlips got in the massive Sneak Attack Crit, she went from having 72 hit points to nada in a matter of moments.

Bloody Players.

There’s just one Guard Drake left, still fighting, the poor bugger doesn’t know when to give up, so Sgt Bobby and Hotlips team up again to kill the beast.

That’s that- the fight is done/won, and I feel empty inside- cheated, Rezmir was my best bet for a while, she could have been a contender, she could have given the Players a real scare.

Bugger!

The PCs chat for a brief while- what to do for the best, all around them is blood and gore- high contrast against the stark white-blue ice of the castle. Healing is the issue, the PCs need to get in a rest, they’re also keen to 1) get a look at the loot left on the bodies of the fallen, and in the newly emptied chambers nearby, and 2) clear up the slaughterhouse they have created.

And so, they chat (and relive their previous victory- gah!), and dither, and do neither.

Eventually they start on clearing the bodies away- dragging the dead in to the room recently vacated by the two Red Wizards, at which point they of course remember that they only killed one Red Wizard- no matter. Bodies away- then healing, that’s Lux’s orders.

Too late…





Mid clean-up operation the giant-sized door at the end of the hall, the one Sgt Bobby had to pull a muscle to get in, is wrenched open (with ease) by Hulda. Hulda is one of the Stone Giants the guys (Hotlips) saw (and avoided) previously. Hulda starts up shouting (in Giantish) and pointing a lot at the dead Cultists et al- he’s not happy. However, Lux & Lummins- of course, both speak the Giant tongue, they translate- the most oft repeated phrases are “Silence! No noise!”, and, “What’s going on here?” Hulda also fetches his massive club out and starts waving it about.

The charming duo (Lux & Lummins) get to work, and even I have to admit it’s beautiful to watch at times (the bastards). Watt helps out with a few suggestions, but the Bard cannot speak the Giant tongue and so stays mostly in the background. The story is-

They’re Cultists (they all do the Tiamat sign-thing), there’s been a bit of a falling out, stated while pointing at the corpses of a dozen Cultists (nice understatement). Rezmir, the Dragon Cult has discovered, was planning to steal the loot for himself. She (Frulam Mondath- Lux (Sandy) is back in charge of the operation) was despatched, with her companions (Sandy wanted to say ‘underlings’ here but it was clear that few of the other Players would be less than happy), to take care of Rezmir- job done. Followed by a few ‘Tiamat Blessings’ and that’s all she wrote…

Lux and Lummins’ Persuasion checks are both 20+. Hulda grunts, and is about to leave, “Wait!” Frulam Mondath (I mean Lux) orders. She has questions, such as- Who are you? Who’s in charge here? Where are they? Are there anymore Cultists? When does the castle depart? Where is it going? And remember, she’s asking the questions in a manner that suggests she expects answers. Even Sgt Bobby has to admit that Lux has the biggest balls of them all. That said Hulda is persuaded only a little and intimidated hardly at all- “Blagothkus rules here”, the Stone Giant states, and then stomps off.

The PCs abandon the clear up operation, they need to heal quickly, just in case something else nasty shows up, there’s no time however for a Short Rest (not from the way the DM is grinning at them- and they’re absolutely right, I’m not letting them sit on their arses getting well again in my ice castle).

Therefore it’s time to break out the healing spells & Potions, and at the end of the cure-in all of them are still wounded (most only a little) while Sgt Bobby is only just above bloodied- and he’s got no more Healing Potions and had to beg three Cure Wounds spells (all low rolls- shame).

That done the Brothers of the First Light start checking the bodies of the fallen and investigating the nearby rooms.

There’s nothing left of Rezmir except for her dull-black greatsword (Hazirawn) and also a platinum necklace bearing a clawed emblem (Insignia of Claws), both items are magical, and are gathered up to be examined later.

A search of the Red Wizard’s former chambers reveals that the far wall can be made to disappear, or else to open on to an ice platform which is on the exterior of the castle. This, Watt speculates, is how the other Red Wizard escaped (correct). Little can be seen from the ice platform, at first, and then the clouds clear and the PCs realise that the castle has already departed, they’re thousands of feet up, standing on a thin shard of clear ice.

They get off the platform very quickly, and back in to the room.

At this point the Players also have a little chat about the Red Wizards- remember they’re still after the guy that fireballed the citizens of Greenest, they’ve killed Azbara Jos (the lesser Red Wizard) but they have a nagging feeling that the Red Wizard that escaped was the one that did the deed back in Greenest (and they’re right again- Rath Modar is the fiery killer).

The Brothers find a bunch of letters and a hefty ancient-ish tome- but all of the writing is in a language none of them can read (there’s a spell to help with that but none of them have it memorised atm), the language is Infernal.

Next up is Rezmir’s former rooms.





Hotlips isn’t sneaky enough (or indeed at all) and yet as the pretty carpet she’s walking on lurches up to engulf her the nimble Rogue leaps aside- I roll ‘5’ & ‘6’, plus bonuses, with Advantage, for the Rug’s attack. Gah!

And so- Hotlips’ rapier- slices, Watt- thunk-thunk of arrows, Lummins scorches with Sacred Flames, and Lux finishes the Rug of Smothering with a pair of Eldritch Blasts.

Better get to Ikea for a new rug.

The Brothers find a chest, Hotlips unlocks it (and thus avoids the trap) but it’s empty (Rezmir’s treasure teleported away when she died).

In fact, there’s very little treasure to be had.

At which point, a good thirty minutes after their chat with Hulda, the Stone Giant, the PCs retire (again) to the Red Wizard’s room- perhaps the kindly DM will allow them to get in a Short Rest.

Not a chance.

Forty minutes* later and Hotlips is on watch at the door, the Halfling spots the bad guys coming- they’re hard to miss (see below).

*You will note that the bad guys turning up forty minutes later is very deliberate, it’s me (the kindly DM) saying- you could have had a Short Rest. Thirty minutes after the Stone Giant’s appearance the Brothers start their Short Rest, forty minutes in to it the bad guys turn up – 30 + 40 = 70, or 1 hour ten minutes if you prefer, time enough for a one-hour Short Rest. I don’t know if they noticed at the time, but I did. Mwah, and indeed- Ha!

The bad guys spotted by Hotlips are another squad of five Dragonclaws (the PCs are wrong again- they’re Dragonwings- twice as tough), and… wait for it… wait for it… a number of very elaborately uniformed Ogres, all of them wearing great plumed ceremonial helms complete with tabards and the like. Ogre flunkies- cool.

I was expecting a chat, as were the Dragonwings.

The Players, having had their Short Rest disturbed, are less amenable.

They press the nuclear button immediately.

I’d like to discuss the Players thinking here, but… I have no idea what they were thinking- so a battle with five Dragonwings and six Ogres, this should be fun.





The PCs fling the door open and start up with the artillery (of sorts)- Watt’s Confusion spell leaves a pair of the Dragonwings drooling, while Hotlip’s crossbow Assassination attack is deadly- a third Dragonwing falls dead- bolt through the throat.

The nearest Ogre is hit by two Eldritch Blasts, thanks Lux.

Lummins tosses a Fireball in to the mass ranks, none of the bad guys fall but the Fire damage is shared around.

The bad guys are screaming for revenge and remember while several of them are wounded (or else confused) only one Dragonwing is actually dead.

The first Ogre charges toward the former Red Wizard’s chamber, more or less filling the doorway- Sgt Bobby slices it twice (with a Readied Action). The Ogre fails and flails to club Sgt Bobby in reply.

One of the Confused Dragonwings suddenly spies an enemy- he cuts down one of his already wounded colleagues- with a Crit, and then shakes off Watt’s Confusion spell. What has he done?

The rest of the Ogres are closing in- although they can’t get past their colleague blocking the doorway, and Sgt Bobby who is also blocking the way- the permanent front line. The Ogres fling javelins, they’re terrible at it- no hits.

One of the Dragonwings gets in to melee, attacking Sgt Bobby- the guy is a screaming Fanatic, and good with a blade- Sgt Bobby is hit twice and back to being bloodied.

Watt is, as usual, working his way through his spell repertoire- a Hypnotic Pattern comes next, the spell leaves three Ogres and two of the Dragonwings staring at the pretty lights- Incapacitated.

Hotlips joins Sgt Bobby in the doorway, and with a little added Sneak Attack kills the Dragonwing there that sliced up her brave colleague.

The Ogres that are not incapacitated by Watt’s Hypnotic Pattern are confused (not by the spell)- why are their colleagues just standing around doing nothing? The trio start to shake their comrades out of their stupor.

“Kill them all!” Lux orders her companions.

It’s getting nasty.

Lux’s Eldritch Blasts kill one of the Hypnotised Dragonwings, and badly wounds another (the last Dragonwing standing) the Cultist shakes off the effects of Watt’s spell.

Lummins drops in another Fireball- although now it’s his turn to roll low damage (just 17 Fire)- one Ogre is killed, but all of the rest are now no longer incapacitated.

Sgt Bobby cuts down the Ogre blocking the doorway, and then races forward to slash furiously at the last Dragonwing standing- with a ‘1’. The Dragonwing also swings wildly in reply- no hits.

One of the formerly hypnotised Ogres rushes in to the doorway- and smashes Hotlips with its club, the Rogue employs her Uncanny Dodge but still it hurts.

Watt launches a Shatter spell in to the enemies (low damage again)- more Ogres are hurt, and the last remaining Dragonwing falls- at last.

Hotlips enters stab frenzy mode, the Ogre now blocking the doorway suffers- the Halfling is a terror (particularly with a Sneak Attack).

Lux hits the same creature with two Eldritch Blasts, one of them a Crit, it still stands.

Lummins fires up the Bless- there’s some hard yards yet to be done, particularly for Sgt Bobby- the Fighter is out in the corridor- an icy slaughterhouse; and taking on three Ogres. He’s taken a bit more of a beating - down to just below 20 Hit Points.

Sgt Bobby cuts another Ogre- twice, it’s badly wounded, but he’s still surrounded.

The Ogre in the doorway smashes Hotlips again, her Uncanny Dodge soaks up some of the hurt but the Halfling Rogue is now also well beyond bloodied.

Watt Shatters as many Ogres as he can get in the compass of the spell- damn it! All of the bad guys survive the ordeal, the Bard has got only one spell left.

Hotlips stabs her rapier in to the Ogre she’s facing in the doorway (with a Crit) it collapses and dies, the Halfling rushes over the body of the fallen Ogre and in to position behind one of the three Ogres that Sgt Bobby is fighting. The Halfling stabs the bastard (with added Sneak Attack) and the roaring Ogre is also beyond bloodied.

All that’s left of the fight is a beaten-up Sgt Bobby surrounded by three equally beat up Ogres, racing around behind this trio/quartet is Hotlips. Lummins, Watt and Lux- at last- make their way out of the former Red Wizard’s chamber and still keeping their distance start up with the artillery.

Lux’s Eldritch Blasts cause one of the Ogres to give up the fight, it screams- drops its club, and rushes back the way it came- to a pair of giant-sized doors that open out in to the Lower Courtyard.

“Kill it” Lux orders, “it cannot be allowed to get away.”

Easier said than done of course, the majority of the PCs are kinda busy.

Lummins fires his Sacred Flames in to the back of the fleeing Ogre- it doesn’t stop running, making it out of the doors and in to the Lower Courtyard.

A second badly wounded Ogre decides it has had enough of the fight- it too attempts to flee and following the same route, Hotlips is on the brute mere seconds later (and with added Sneak Attack) the Halfling’s rapier cuts deep- the Ogre falls- dead.

Two Ogres left- one facing Sgt Bobby, the other running for its life.

Lux and Lummins are both calling for the Ogre/s to surrender, both in Giantish and Common- the Ogres seem to be very loyal to someone. No surrender.

Sgt Bobby slices the Ogre he’s fighting- twice, a millisecond later Watt lodges an arrow in the massive brute’s skull- it falls- dead.

The Bard is off and running, out in to the Lower Courtyard- magical bow still in hand. The fleeing Ogre is perhaps twenty feet away and running hard- and now with an arrow protruding from its back, but still fleeing.

That is until the arrow in the Ogre’s back is joined by a crossbow bolt- nice grouping, and the last Ogre falls. Hotlips rarely misses.

The PCs, as always under Lux’s instruction, hustle out in to the Lower Courtyard, they quickly lasso the legs of the dead Ogre there, and then drag it back in to the corridor- out of sight. Alas they struggle for a short while to overcome the weight of the corpse (and inertia) but eventually get the dead body back in to the icy building.

Miraculously, and thanks partially to the fact that it’s now evening, they accomplish the task (they think) without arousing much (or indeed any) suspicion. Just to make clear- that’s what I told the PCs after Hotlips and a few others made a few (very low) Active Perception checks. Actually, the corpse removal operation was being observed by Wiglof and Hulda, the Stone Giants, and probably a few of the Ogres (maybe) up on the towers.

The PCs shut the doors, and… well, breathe.

That was a fairly energetic encounter, at the end of which Lux & Watt are only slightly wounded, while Hotlips & Lummins are both well beyond Bloodied & Sgt Bobby, of course, is down to six Hit Points. He likes to take it to the wire.

There follows another short bout of healing, during which the PCs quickly realise that really do need to take a Short Rest, they don’t have enough spell power remaining to get Sgt Bobby (and several of the other PCs up to anywhere near full HP). Or else they could use pretty much all of their Healing Potions- either way it’s going to leave them very short on healing resources should further need arise.

And let me tell you, none of the Players think the DM has done with them… they know me too well.

So, retreat, in to the Red Wizard’s former abode- a watch rota is drawn up- spying out of the door and in to the icy corridor, which fortunately is still (magically?) illuminated- the PCs hunker down, praying to Lathander, Lord of the Light, that they won’t be disturbed.

Guess what?

It doesn’t happen, only half an hour in to their second, third- I forget which, attempt at a Short Rest a randomly determined Hotlips (on watch) spots Hulda the Stone Giant nosing around in the passage. Hotlips tells her friends, who all come to watch at the door. The Stone Giant, cautiously, investigates the bodies of the fallen- not a thorough check just accounting for who’s dead, it seems. Hulda however takes care to stay away from the door behind which the PCs hide.

After a few minutes of nosing around Hulda heads back the way he came, and has a chat with someone at the door out in to the Lower Courtyard. Best guess it’s the second Stone Giant at the door (it is, he’s called Wiglof), the PCs cannot however hear the conversation- and can’t afford to expend spells to send an Invisible Hotlips over to earwig (listen in).

Soon after both Stone Giants head off again, and after a short while waiting to see what happens next- nothing, the PCs go back to their Short Rest.

Success. The DM is clearly a benevolent being- Hit Dice get spent and the PCs healing problem is resolved.

That however is the end of the session.

Apologies for the rambling who did what to whom in combat, but my notes are much better these days, we’ve taken to recording the sessions (on an oldish Nagra), and so I get to hear everything again- I just listen and type, skipping the parts where Pete and Jackie argue over who gets the last bit of Pizza. This session was about three hours long, and if you think we didn’t get a lot done then please remember we’re a very relaxed bunch, some evenings there’s quite a lot of chat and blather between the action, some of it even relevant to the game and the situation.

More next time, although we’re nearly at the end.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #39 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #25 Stupid Idea plus ‘1’. 

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 7
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 7
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 7
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 7
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 7

Secondary PCs.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 7
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 7
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 7*

Note, this is session #39 of our game but only session #25 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario.

Oh, and you will have noticed that there are only five PCs present atm, the Brothers of the First Light are Lux (Human Warlock), Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric), Watt (Human Bard), Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter) and Hotlips (Halfling Rogue). It got decided, mostly via e-mail a few sessions back- the Players are going to try to stick to using the same five PCs all of the time. The other PCs- Derek Pilch (Human Druid), Hard Bonk (Half-Orc Monk) & Sgt Harald (Dwarf Fighter) & the two NPC Lizardfolk- Gawp & Ping are elsewhere- back at the Hunting Lodge, or in Parnast, or else, well… somewhere that’s not here.

There’s no safety net any more.

There was a vote to see who the fifth PC would be- Hotlips won by a mile, for a variety of reasons, but mostly because of her Sneak Attack and her ability to employ it (seemingly) on every Turn- which makes her a killing machine. Also, she’s very sneaky, good with traps and, well… the ultimate (combat-orientated) all-rounder, hence she got the call. She wasn’t chosen for her sunshine personality- although Sandy continues to insist that she was.

DM Interlude- WARNING! There’s a lot of chatter in this session, it is however worth ploughing through it to get to the action at the end. I still can’t believe that they did what they did- just… well, read on and find out.

Back to the game, and we’re in the Cloud Giant’s ice castle- the PCs have just had themselves a less than relaxing Short Rest (waiting to get attacked) and are now however feeling much less beat up, particularly Sgt Bobby who had taken repeated pastings. They’re situated in the former Red Wizard’s chamber- they’ve cleared the immediate area of enemies, and treasure. They’re next job- after a bit of a creep around by Hotlips to see if anybody’s about- they’re not, is to tidy away the bodies- a bit late but never mind.

So, with two on watch and three shifting corpses- swapping over jobs at regular intervals, the Brothers get the slaughterhouse cleared up as best they can. The bodies of the (six) Ogres are dragged in to Rezmir’s former chamber, while the corpses of the other fallen (a variety of Cultists- including Othelstan & Azbara Jos, and the Drakes) are tossed overboard. You heard me right, the bodies are dragged out on to the ice platform (through the disappearing ice wall in the Red Wizard’s former chamber) and then scudded over the side, how’s that for littering- look out below!

The PCs have been undisturbed for over two hours by the time they get finished with the clear up- and they’re getting a little suspicious, or else twitchy, but Lux (Sandy) remember is still in charge, her thoughts are that they should attempt to get in an Extended Rest. Audacious- the PCs are up for it, after all it mostly involves doing nothing, and if they get away with it then they’re all back to full speed ahead.

Of course, it doesn’t happen.

The PCs do however get enough time to have a good look at the two magic items they found on the body of Rezmir, the Insignia of Claws is identified- partially, and will be passed on to Hard Bonk (Half-Orc Monk) when they see him next. The greatsword (Hazirawn) is very interesting, the blade even has a little chat with Sgt Bobby when nobody else is around to hear. This after it has been ascertained that it is magical (a +1 weapon- they think), but perhaps possessed of a dark spirit (I was particularly vague). The blade waits until it is alone with Sgt Bobby and basically says- “Pick me, follow your destiny Luke, etc.” that kind of thing. The Fighter however is a little reluctant, he’s a sword and board kinda guy. Pete, who plays Sgt Bobby, is cautious- and educated in the ways of random magical swords formerly possessed by evil villains, and yet he coverts it. Hazirawn is put away for now, to be revisited when the PCs are out of the mess they’re presently in.

As I stated previously- the Brothers don’t get their Extended Rest, at least not yet.

About three hours later a whole host of bad guys (maybe, let’s see) turn up- more plume helmed Ogres (nearly a dozen of them), the two Stone Giants (Wiglof and Hulda) and most impressive of all the Cloud Giant- Blagothkus, a twenty-five-foot-tall bearded and straggly-haired (and unkempt) monstrosity.

The Players are suitably impressed (and suitably terrified).

It goes like this- the host troop in, Ogres first- they march about a bit (badly) and then take up a variety of positions, six of the Ogre flunkies forming a wall of flesh facing the door behind which the PCs are hiding. Actually, the PCs are all watching the goings on having been alerted to the host’s arrival, the Giants are not at all stealthy.

Finally, Blagothkus makes an appearance, standing behind the Ogre wall he calls out to get the PCs attention, and then when he has got it, begins firing off questions?

It all boils down to- who are you? And what are you doing in my flying ice castle?

The DM does his best to impress upon the PCs that there is a world of hurt just outside of the door- if they want to pull the trigger (attack) then be prepared to suffer the consequences.

I needn’t have feared; the PCs are as nice as pie- they’d love to chat.

Lux is about to tell Blagothkus her lies- she’s Frulam Mondath etc. when Sgt Bobby has a thought, or else revisits an old thought, he’s still convinced (mostly) that Cloud Giants are not Evil (with a capital ‘E’). So, after a brief chat amongst the PCs/Players- and then a few subsidiary questions thrown at the Cloud Giant- they’re trying to get a read of Blagothkus’ demeanour, or mood, or possibly just his alignment, the PCs decide to change their story- to the truth, or else a version of it.

Lux and Lummins, as previous, and with Watt and even Sgt Bobby helping out in places, tell the story of the Brothers of the First Light- from Greenest to here, covering a majority of the action in-between, it takes a while. Blagothkus, although at times distracted is content to listen. To make things easier the conversation is mostly conducted in the Giant tongue, and so the Stone Giants also get to listen in. The pair seem to show more interest than the Cloud Giant.

And at the end of it all- well, the PCs various Skill Checks are just okay, none of them low, but then again none of them are high- all between 10 and 13, and that’s including bonuses.

Blagothkus decides not to decide, or rather he issues the PCs with a warning and also hints a little at his own story- the Cloud Giant is no friend of the Cultists, he has his reasons for allowing them to use his flying ice castle, but he’s not sharing them with the PCs. There are more Cultists aboard the castle, including a Dragon- this last piece of info causes some consternation within the ranks, I’m happy to report that Dragons still have the desired effect upon Players. The Dragon is below- if the PCs can kill or scare it off then they can have half of the Cult loot that’s down there- Blagothkus is keeping the other half. The Cloud Giant, after he finishes this chat with the PCs- he informs them, will go and tell the remaining Cultists in the flying ice castle (but not the Dragon) where the PCs are and what they have done (i.e. slaughtered their Cult colleagues). Basically, the PCs and the Cultists can settle their differences, he’s not getting involved.

To get a second audience with Blagothkus the PCs have to do three things (I do this a lot don’t I, it’s only looking back that you (I) notice it, there’s a lot of ‘do N things and earn a reward’, just an observation)-

1) Kill or scare off (cause to flee) the remaining Cultists in the ice castle.

2) Kill or scare off (cause to flee) the Dragon and secure the loot, hint it’s down below, and-

3) Not kill any more of Blagothkus’ Ogre flunkies, oh and also stop throwing corpses overboard.

The PCs are unhappy with the deal, but right now they’ll take it. This after Blagothkus allows them ten minutes to discuss the offer amongst themselves- the ten-minute pause turns in to a nearly thirty-minute (mostly OOC) conversation between the Players on a variety of subjects. The primary issue being the fact that if more Cultists come calling then they’ve got the Hit Points but not the spells, Lux is obviously on full complement, however Watt has only one spell slot remaining (2nd) and Lummins two (1x 1st & 1x 2nd).

The PCs/Players figure they need to persuade Blagothkus, somehow, to not tell the Cultists that they’re here.

And so Blagothkus’ deal is agreed to, however the PCs and in particular the charming trio (Lux, Watt & Lummins) all attempt to engage the Cloud Giant (and the Stone Giants) in a protracted discussion- about anything really. They’re trying to find a way to get on the good side of the Cloud Giant boss.

Lummins, casting about for something to say, starts up a conversation about the benefits of worshipping the Lord of Light (Lathander) this in an attempt to soften Blagothkus’ stance. Also, because Rob- playing Lummins, thinks it would be tres cool to convert a Cloud Giant to the Light.

At the end of his spiel he makes a Religion check ‘18’ (that’s a roll of ‘19’ minus one, Int is his dump stat), swiftly followed by a Persuasion check- that’s right, a ‘20’ (plus a wedge of bonuses). The table holds its breath, what’s a poor DM to do- I can’t just give it to them on a plate, and so…

Blagothkus is interested in Lathander, although reluctant to acknowledge the divinity of anyone/thing other than the pantheon of the Giants- still, the stories Lummins tells are enlightening. He’s going to think about things. It appears that the Stone Giant pair are also on the PCs side- they’re unhappy that the Cloud Giant is working with the Dragon Cultists and say as much.

But the grumpy DM (and the even grumpier Blagothkus) is adamant, a deal is a deal- he’s telling the Cultists everything; the Dragon needs to die- and no more killing his Ogre flunkies. IF (in capital letters- big ‘if’) the PCs complete the tasks he has set them then he’d be happy to hear more of Lummins’ stories of Lathander, and while he is being enlightened, he will allow the PCs full use of his flying ice castle. Obviously, he’ll maintain ownership and control of the place but if there’s anywhere the PCs want to go…

I’ll be honest- there was a lot of joy in the room when the above deal was made, Pete even kissed me- gah! He needs to shave.

So, kill (or scare off) the Dragon and the remaining Cultists, and no more slaying the Ogre flunkies- easy as.

Oh, and Blagothkus will order his Ogre flunkies not to get in the way of the PCs, and to only fight back if they’re attacked.

Eventually the Cloud Giant departs, although only after finally agreeing (after some more great rolls and roleplay, the bastards never give up) to tell the Cultists about the PCs tomorrow- the Brothers really bargained hard, and at the end all of them were involved in the chatter.

They had the poor DM on the back-foot.

Even the roleplay seems to be going better atm, with Sgt Bobby (Pete) now helping out and offering titbits of info garnered from many years RPing, mostly about the fact that Giants and Dragons (for the most part) don’t get on. I get that this is a bit ‘cheaty’, employing OOC info, but I’m not going to call Pete out (yet) because the new harmony is uplifting. I’ll have a word with Pete (on the downlow) later (although see below).

The PCs, however, are going to get their Extended Rest.

Woo- and indeed- Hoo!

After Blagothkus (and his Ogres) depart the Stone Giants decide to introduce themselves properly and then hang out with the PCs for a bit- which is fairly cool. Which of the PCs/Players imagined that at the end of the day they were going to be safely ensconced in a Cloud Giant’s flying ice castle and kicking back and relaxing with Stone Giants? The pair, Hulda and Wiglof, are strangely hippyish in their outlook, and with no love of Dragons that’s for sure. Just as Pete, I mean Sgt Bobby, stated earlier- and everyone’s happy.

The conversation with Hulda and Wiglof continues, the latter is the boss of the pair- and some sort of seer (perhaps). The Stone Giants are happy (after more good rolls and plenty of RP) to provide the PCs with a few more clues about their present situation-

1) They’ve not seen or met the Cult Dragon, but they have learnt that the creature is a vain White, called Cloudchaser. The creature is situated in caverns beneath the Lower Courtyard, they provide directions to the Dragon’s lair.

2) They know that there is another high-ranking Cultist (just one?) laired somewhere in or near to the Upper Courtyard (again they provide directions to the area). They fear that the lone Cultist is some form of Undead creature, of what variety they are unaware. They only know, from having spoken to the Ogre guards (their barracks are also in the Upper Courtyard) that the Undead creature is ‘terrifying’, and that it regularly ‘kills and eats’ Ogres. The Stone Giants believe that killing (or scaring off) this creature would certainly impress Blagothkus.

3) Furthermore, Wiglof and Hulda promise that they will talk to Blagothkus and try to persuade him to help the PCs (this after yet more good rolls) although at present, they warn, the Cloud Giant is particularly down- his wife, and life-companion, died almost a year ago to the day, hence him being a grumpy bugger.

The PCs are a little saddened by the Cloud Giant’s situation- mourning his beloved, they are however very much more delighted at the prospect of crewing on the flying ice castle. Sgt Bobby wants to know if they can schedule a brief stopover in Greenest, him turning up in the flying ice castle would certainly put a patch on the indignities he suffered at the hands of Cyanwrath and the Dragon Cultists back in his home town.

We stop for a vote- five to nothing (one vote per PC, therefore Sandy gets two votes- Lux & Hotlips), the PCs promise the brave Sgt Bobby that they will find time to visit Greenest- if they capture (as it were) the castle. Sgt Bobby has a tear in his eye, Pete on the other hand is grinning like a chimp.

And so, an Extended Rest- with no interruptions, the PCs remain in the Red Wizard’s former room- they like the idea of the disappearing ice wall escape route, and with Watt & Lux both having the Fly spell they figure they can transport all five PCs down to the ground in an emergency. That’s some good thinking right there.

The next morning, after an uninterrupted night’s rest (the PCs did however set watches just in case) the Brothers awake- fresh and new and back to a full complement of powers. Then for the next two or so hours they mooch- that is to say they figure that the Cult bad guy (singular?) knows about them now, so they’re waiting for him/her to make an appearance, they’d prefer the fight to happen here- in the former Red Wizard’s chamber.

Nothing happens.

The PCs resolve to continue waiting.

Nothing continues to happen.

The PCs wait another hour.

Nothing happens for another hour.

And so, after another brief chat that went a little like this- Sgt Bobby “Let’s at least go for a look around?”, Lummins, Lux, Watt & Hotlips “Mm’kay”, the PCs head out for an explore. This is where they go and what they see and do (and discover)-

1) The Stone Giants- Wiglof and Hulda are not in their room, Hotlips has a bit of a sneak around inside just to see what interesting things she can see/find- a huge cauldron and an equally huge chest. The Halfling Rogue however choses not to investigate either- all of the PCs like the Stone Giants and are conscious (and thankful) that these guys are on their side.

2) A storeroom (sized for Giants) which Hotlips struggles for a while to unlock, I made Giant locks harder to open, they require an added Strength check- which can be assisted. Within- food, lots of it, but nothing of interest.

3) Next up over the vast expanse of the Lower Courtyard to the nearest building which turns out to be a stable, Sgt Bobby has to strain to get the giant-sized door open again. Within are two Wyverns- which gets the PCs attention. “WTF is a Wyvern?” asks Sandy (Lux & Hotlips) although Jackie (Watt) was also quick on the draw. The upshot of the explanation is another question- “Why aren’t they Dragons?” which leads to a longer (and much less coherent) explanation- the answer in summary being- “they are Dragons, of a sort, just not real Dragons.” The best explanation comes from Rob (Lummins) “they’re lesser Dragons- the dumb cousins of real Dragons”, which will do for now. The physical differences are also pointed out, of course. The problem here, remember, is three of the guys are ex-Dragon Cultists and not really massive fans of Dragonkind.

4) The next question of course is why are their two Wyverns here? Which very quickly leads in to excited chatter about Wyvern flying- this after a brief search turns up saddles and harnesses for the flying mounts. All doubts about the Wyverns (and their Dragon/non-Dragon status) are swiftly forgotten, flying a Wyvern would be “way cool!” Pete sounds like a fourteen-year-old sometimes.

Eventually we move on.

5) The PCs investigate the Cultist barracks- it’s empty, they’ve killed all the Dragonwings on board the ice castle. It’s also at this point that I explain that the bad guys they were facing (and killing previously) were in fact Dragonwings- and not Dragonclaws as the PCs thought at the time. Remember (again) several of the PCs are ex-Dragon Cultists, they know about the hierarchy of the Cult- Dragonwings are twice as tough as Dragonclaws. The PCs also (with a little help from the DM) figure out that Othelstan was probably a Dragonsoul- which is pretty hardcore. There’s no treasure here, or anything interesting to find, they move on.

6) In to one of the towers situated either side of the main entrance to the castle, the PCs head up top for a chat with the Ogres there, shouting ahead in Giantish that they’re friends of the Cloud Giant. The three Ogres (Gork, Honk and Gary) are happy to chat- this after Lux makes nice for a while- “they’re lovely helmets!” Eventually the subject wanders towards the question the PCs most want to know the answer to i.e. the type and nature of the Dragon Cult Undead creature that inhabits the Upper Courtyard- “Oh, the Vampire” Gary the Ogre states, and then shivers. Gary the Ogre’s answer is afforded extra status when Watt, Hotlips & Lux (actually just Sandy & Jackie) all say (actually screech) at the same time- “A VAMPIRE!” It seems everyone has heard of them- and no one thinks the next bit is going to be easy.

We break for further chats about the nature of Vampires, and in particular in this fantasy setting, at which point I chose to tame a little of the OOC chatter- reminding Pete (Sgt Bobby) and Rob (Lummins) that their PCs perhaps know a little bit less than they themselves know. To simulate this, I get Jackie (Watt) and Sandy (Lux & Hotlips) to say what they know about Vampires- and then allow the experienced duo to add a little more in-game detail. Gary the Ogre (and Gork & Honk) are pretty much forgotten about- the PCs chat goes on for nearly twenty minutes real-time. It meanders a bit but eventually arrives at the following statements (Lux = Sandy = school teacher, made a list- like she always does)- Vampires hate sunlight, they can’t go out in it- it burns them (maybe); they also hate running water; they can be killed by a stake through the heart (or a silver bullet- dagger? Spear? Etc.); they have a lair/coffin somewhere in which they regenerate; they usually have followers and can summon stuff- like rats and bats; they can turn in to things- like a rat or a bat; they can climb walls and on ceilings- even upside down; they’re very charming and lastly, they’re very tough to kill.

Which is a great list, they missed a few but it’s an excellent start- and it worked well to blunt (a little) Pete and Rob’s OOC knowledge.

The PCs, after yet more chat, set themselves the following task- they must find the Vampire’s lair, they (very vocally) dedicate themselves to this endeavour. Sgt Bobby and Lux even shout about it for a while- they’re getting very excited. Then once they find the terrible Undead’s lair, they will destroy it- hopefully during the day while the creature is within its coffin.

All they need to do is to find the place.

Gary the Ogre overhears the kerfuffle, confidently he states- “She (the Vampire) lives in the crumbly old tower in the Upper Courtyard- right at the top, careful- the place is a ruin.” Gary goes on to explain that he, and his fellow Ogres, hate the Vampire (described as a ‘pointy-eared, pointy-toothed nasty old bag’), because she keeps drinking their blood.

So, the quest to find the Vampire’s lair is done- that was easy, next stop the Upper Courtyard and then the ruined tower, but first a little more chat with the Ogres. Several only average rolls are supplemented with hard cash- Sgt Bobby discovers that gold pieces can enhance his Charisma checks. Honk the Ogre has heard rumours that there is more than one Vampire- that’s not good. Gork the Ogre knows that the ruined tower can only accessed from above (the inside is filled with rubble)- furthermore he saw Blagothkus (the Cloud Giant) fly up there earlier this morning. The PCs figure this was to inform the Vampire Cultist of their deeds- they’re right.

Forewarned is forearmed, as they say- the Ogres however have no more info, the Brothers of the First Light therefore make straight for the Upper Courtyard- a central spiral staircase heads down to the Dragon’s lair, and up to the Upper Courtyard. The stair however is sized for- you guessed it, Giants (or at least for Ogres) so it’s a bit of a hike.

Note Blagothkus has indeed informed the Vampire of the PCs presence in his flying ice castle, and that the PCs have slaughtered all of the other Cultists (except the Dragon). The Vampire was not at all impressed with the news- but we’ll get to that (much) later.

The Upper Courtyard is very like the Lower Courtyard, although it is at present home to another half-a-dozen plumed helmet wearing Ogres that are practising some incredibly badly co-ordinated drill- at any one time the squad is marching in at least three different directions.





The central structure in the Upper Courtyard has a number of ice towers, although only one is obviously a ruin- cracked and crumbling in places. The windows of the tower have all been sealed shut with ice, the only way in- as Gork the Ogre stated, is an ice platform about seventy or so feet up on which is located a door in to the interior, it’s another thirty feet up from there to the very tip of the roof.

The PCs take a while to have a good look around the tower, circling the structure to see it from all angles- then, what do you know, it’s time for another chat.

I did say there was a lot of chatter in this session, we’ll we’re almost at the end of that.

Just a warning- look away if you’re of a nervous disposition, it’s time for the PCs to try something incredibly stupid, and it was all Lummins’ idea. Here it is- brace yourself.

Lummins says, pretty much out of the blue- with no build up- “Why don’t I just put a Wall of Fire around the base of the ruined ice tower- maybe you pair (Lux & Watt) could hit it with a few Shatter spells in the same spot, and then we’ll see how structurally sound it is. Whadyathink?”

I’ll be honest, there was a lot of giggling, also a lot of ‘Can we do that?’, and, ‘Don’t you think Blagothkus will be pissed?’ As it turns out the answer to both questions the PCs reckon is ‘yes’.

The PCs (crazy) plan is basically this- collapse the tower and the Vampire laired in the upper section will either be crushed and killed in the fall or else will be thrown out in to the streaming sun light- either way afterwards the PCs will wade in and kill the Undead terror.

It’s obviously an incredibly bad plan (although I’ve heard worse) but who am I to tell them that. They’ve also not figured out that Vampires can turn in to a mist- Gaseous Form.

After only five more minutes of chatter- actually four minutes of continuous giggling and maybe a minute of Sgt Bobby chanting “Do It! Do It!”, well… they do it.

Although, get this- they’re going to Shatter the base of the tower on the southern side, so that it falls in that direction- I love that they’ve thought of that, that they have take a (singular) precaution, and thus have fool-proofed their (crazy) plan.

For those that are in to the whole verisimilitude thing then the tower is fifty feet wide and a hundred feet tall, with five-foot-thick walls of ice at the base (although remember it’s also a ruin). The structure contains the remains of three collapsed floors worth of ice-rubble. So, quick bit of maths. That’s 100 x 5 x… oh let’s say over 1,000 tons of ice.

Come on the ‘20’.

There are problems from the start- the Wall of Fire doesn’t reach around the entire structure- so Lummins settles for a sixty-foot-long and twenty-foot-high conflagration curved around the southern side of the tower. An instant later Watt and Lux fire Shatters spells in to the same spot- I get the guys to roll their damage, in the opening moments the ice tower takes 22 Fire damage and 44 Thunder damage.

I roll my usual D20 What Happens Next dice- it’s a ‘14’.

I report back to the PCs, “The ice tower is steaming furiously as the fire melts away the ice, after the quake of the Shatter spells subsides a small crack appears in the base of the tower, snakes up the side of the structure but only for a second- covering maybe twenty feet, and then… nothing, that’s it.” The disappointment is palpable, what next- any more ideas, but no- the PCs are committed.

Lux and Watt hit the tower with two more Shatter spells, while the Wall of Fire continues to burn.

Now before this I had in my mind the number 100, just because- 100 HP damage and something happens- that’s all. I know a 100 HP isn’t a lot but there isn’t anyone sat around the table that doesn’t want the tower to fall.

I can’t remember if the Players had been drinking, but I’m going to guess that the answer to this would be- ‘yes’.

I get the PCs to make their damage rolls again- another 16 Fire & 37 Thunder- the base of the tower has now sustained a total of 38 Fire damage, and 81 Thunder damage- you can see where this is going.

I roll my D20 What Happens Next dice- naturally it’s a ‘1’.

I lift my DMs screen so they can see it (the ‘1’), the Players parade around the table- each of them needing to witness the dice result for themselves, there’s a lot of sucked in breath.

Pete invents a new mantra, it’s basically a rude word beginning with ‘F’ repeated very rapidly, and sometimes loudly- the mantra continues throughout the following-

The southern side of the tower Shatters spewing out an avalanche of ice which very quickly turns in to a slushy landslide, studded with half-ton ice boulders, as it passes through the Wall of Fire.

Not exactly as the PCs planned.

The base of the tower is likewise wreathed in a boiling mist as a quarter or more of the ice rubble within the structure is instantly vaporized.

The avalanche of ice plunges down the southern slope and in to the Upper Courtyard. The ice tower shudders, and then staggers- it seems to lean southwards and then yaws sharply and goes back the other way- north-ish.

I say north-ish because I rolled a ‘1’ remember.

Accompanying the following action is a sound that would possibly serve as the intro to the end of the world (probably alongside Pete’s one rude word mantra), the tower plunges in to a blue ice tower just to the north west- taking out the middle twenty or so feet of the second structure. The blue ice tower, of course, duly collapses. The PCs briefly spy the two frantically waving (and plumed helmet wearing) Ogres atop the structure plummeting to their deaths.

The massive ice tower, it’s forces almost spent- with only gravity to guide it, ricochets but only slightly off the blue ice tower and then thumps down in to a structure directly to the north, crushing much of the building.

Later the PCs will discover that this building is the (plumed helmet wearing) Ogre’s barracks.

Silence, well almost silence- only the sound of the six (plumed helmet wearing) parade ground Ogres being crushed and killed by the top half of the blue ice tower spearing down in to their midst.

Then silence, well not quite silence- there is, of course, the slow gurgling slushing shushing sound of the ongoing liquid ice avalanche on the southern side of the (former) structure as the Wall of Fire continues to blaze.

Oh, and Pete’s still going strong with his mantra.

Lummins stops concentrating on his Wall of Fire, it flickers and then is gone.

Lux has a nice line next, she says- “I think I feel sick…”

That however is the end of the session.

I get some funny looks as I pack up my stuff (we’re at Pete & Jackie’s place) I think it’s because I don’t stop laughing until some time early the next morning.

Jackie informs me much later that Pete stopped repeating his mantra some time the day after.

See you next week, believe me when I tell you that there were a lot of e-mails back-and-forth between this session and the next.

We’re getting very close to the end- the end of everything, perhaps, Blagothkus is not going to be happy.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #40a Hoard of the Dragon Queen #26a The Dragon and the Vampire.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 7
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 7
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 7
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 7
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 7

Secondary PCs.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 7
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 7
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 7*

Note, this is session #40 of our game but only session #26 of the Hoard of the Dragon Queen scenario, and possibly the last session for these PCs, maybe… but read on.

Oh, and apologies in advance but it’s a long one (possibly the longest yet)- it was an extended session, for reasons that will become clear.

But before the session starts- there have been lots of e-mails, certainly over fifty in the last week- the subject of all of the missives is of course the events at the end of the last session.

Just to recap the PCs figured that the Cult Vampire’s lair is in the top section of a semi-ruined tower in the Upper Courtyard. Then, after spending a good three hours talking to folk last session, and not fighting things- that’s important to remember, no release of tension, they decided to attempt to collapse the Vampire’s tower. Yep, you read that right- with a Wall of Fire spell (Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric)- it was all his idea) at the base of the tower, and four (enhanced) Shatter spells (two each from Lux (Human Warlock) and Watt (Human Bard)) fired in to the same spot. I was prepared for the tower to do something (when it got to 100 HP damage)- the something dependent on what number came up on my random D20 What Happens Next roll. The number revealed was (of course) a ’1’.

The tower collapsed as the PCs wanted, although not how or where they wanted- it also triggered a slush and ice-boulder landslide, hit another tower on the way down- causing it too to collapse and in doing so to spill the two Ogres (with plumed helmets) atop the second structure. The pair, obviously, fell to their deaths. The Vampire tower then collapsed in to a second building- later the PCs discover this to be the Ogre’s barracks. Oh, and the top half of the second tower plunges in to the Upper Courtyard and kills the six Ogres on parade practice there.

Just to remind you Blagothkus, the Cloud Giant, was very insistent that no more of his Ogre flunkies get killed- the collapsing tower managed to kill eleven of them in one fell-swoop.

I’m therefore going to chance my arm and say openly that the operation was only a partial success.

So, a week’s worth of e-mails from the Players, the subjects explored are as follows, and pretty much in this order-

a) Can we get a do-over? Answer- No.

b) If we all spend our Inspiration Points can we get another roll of the dice? (What my D20 What Happens Next dice?) It’s a nice idea and I think if one of them said it at the time last week then probably- Yes. But now- No, and please bear in mind we all hung around for at least another thirty minutes at the end of the last session before we went our separate ways- nobody thought to mention this then. So, no do-over.

c) Panic ensues, followed by a lot of garbled nonsense- a little bit of blame casting and then 3-2-1 and everyone’s back in the room.

d) WTF do we do now?

e) Oh, and just a note to say that I speculated in the last session that the Players had maybe had a drink. After questioning them a while I discovered that in fact none of them had had any alcohol at all. Perhaps that was the problem.

There are (eventually, when the ‘do-over’ is finally dismissed) lots of suggestions from the Players about what to do next, and it quickly boils down to the three following options (me and my lists)-

1) Tell Blagothkus the truth.

2) Run and hide for now, then kill the Dragon, and then probably have to fight and kill Blagothkus and friends (after all the PCs have killed quite a lot of the Ogres already).

3) Lie to Blagothkus.

Can you guess which of the three emerges as favourite, that’s right- option 3).

Just to say at this point the PCs are working (between sessions) on the assumption that the Vampire is dead, or gone, or… they’re hopelessly deluded of course.

The Vampire wasn’t even in the tower- yep, you heard that right. In a last-minute dash- after Blagothkus told her the news, the creature had her two Vampire Spawn transfer her coffin elsewhere. I’m not telling you where- you’ll have to read on to find out.

The two Vampire Spawn however were up in the tower during the collapse, waiting to ambush the PCs, one of them even survived the catastrophe and is at present lurking (badly wounded but regenerating quickly) in the wrecked Ogre’s barracks. The other, almost killed in the collapse, was flung out of the wrecked tower and in to the light- where it burned up.

Later- in-game, the PCs will find the scorched outline of the second Vampire Spawn and conclude that the Vampire is definitely dead.

Wrong, although I may have had a hand in propagating that particular (false) conclusion.

I am, as I have been told repeatedly and over several decades, a very bad man.

And so, a chunk more e-mails fly bye on the subject of what lie to tell Blagothkus.

I’ll not however spoil the surprise.

Let us therefore, at last, get on with the session- and just to say at the outset the atmosphere was just deathly, almost funereal. The Players fear for the lives of their PCs, and rightly so may I add.

So, to the action- the PCs first job, discussed at length between sessions, is to quickly gather information- they need to understand what they have done in order to make their lie (to Blagothkus) convincing. The group scurry around the outside of the central structure taking in the extent of their catastrophe, there are lots of things to see, including- yep, list time-

a) The crushed remains of the six Ogres on parade, hit by the spire and upper section of the blue-ice tower.

b) Twenty or so very much living Kobolds that spill out of a building to the far west of the Upper Courtyard, the fractious humanoids having heard a noise like the end of the world run around screeching and yapping (in their strange tongue) like the world is coming to an end. The PCs ignore the mob.

c) The ice-boulder-slush avalanche has stopped its flow and is refreezing- it is however a real mess, tons and tons of piled ice.

d) The scorched outline of an individual burnt in to the otherwise pristine white ice of the Upper Courtyard. The Vampire, the PCs figure, was thrown out of the tower during the collapse and in to the sunlight, and thus destroyed- exactly as they planned (the fools, fancy believing that). As I stated earlier, I may have had a hand in fostering this lie. This discovery however elicits only a modicum of joy from the PCs/Players.

e) The partially collapsed building over the north side is the Ogre’s barracks, the PCs discover this when three badly wounded Ogres emerge from the wreckage- one has lost his plumed helmet and is very (very) distraught. The poor feller is in tears. The first Ogre to scramble out of the rubble enquires of the PCs, the first people it sees (and sorta recognises, the Ogre in question was in attendance for the PCs meeting with Blagothkus yesterday) - “What happened?” Lux replies without hesitation, “the ruined tower just collapsed.” This last statement proves to be the epiphany, after a week’s worth of trying to make up a lie fit to feed to an incredibly angry Cloud Giant all suggestions made previously (between sessions) are binned in an instant. The lie is, simply- “the RUINED tower just collapsed” (note the emphasis), that’s it, after all- as Lux states, there’s nobody left alive who witnessed the event. Except the PCs of course. Just to say some of the PCs suggestions as what lie to tell Blagothkus were massively complicated- involving a variety of unlikely events. The epiphany is simple is best- “the RUINED tower just collapsed.”

At this point the Players caught a sudden case of ‘excited’, they were almost giddy with it- there are no living witnesses to their terrible actions. Although, a short while later…

f) Hotlips (Halfling Rogue) spots three plumed helmet wearing Ogres watching on from atop the massive squat tower to the east of the disaster area. The three, the Halfling concludes, probably saw everything- although there was a lot of boiling steam at the bottom of the tower obscuring events, so… maybe.

Bugger!

The PCs, for want of something to do- and trying to avoid the inevitable chat with Blagothkus which will take place sometime very soon (the Cloud Giant is on his way), rush in to the partially collapsed Ogre barracks in an attempt to save any wounded Ogres left inside.

Just to say I gave the Players a lot of leeway- in game it took over forty minutes to get to this point.

Anyway- in to the wreck of the Ogre’s barracks, at which point they encounter the Vampire Spawn, fully regenerated, and with only one thing in mind- to kill the PCs.





The Vampire Spawn drops down from the ceiling on to Lux and grabs her, and then bites the Warlock- and now Sandy is screaming (‘I don’t want to be a Vampire!’). Oh, and the PCs think the Vampire Spawn is the in fact the Vampire, it would be poor form of me to contradict that assumption- besides, I wasn’t asked to comment. The Vampire (Spawn’s) bite with added Necrotic energy reduces Lux’s maximum Hit Points- which duly causes more yelps of dismay from Sandy.

Hotlips scrambles in to action, finds a pile of rubble to hide behind (she’s not going near the Vampire) and then opens up with her crossbow- a hit (with added Sneak Attack) but as with the Gargoyles back in Castle Naerytar her weapon seems to be much less effective against the creature.

Just to note, when the Vampire dropped in to sight, I made sure in my description of the humanoid that I stated it was a male of the species- and an Elf (when it was alive), it’s at this point that Hotlips (Sandy) started to get suspicious.

The Vampire was described by the Ogres in the previous session as being a- ‘pointy-eared, pointy-toothed nasty old bag’, so an Elf of some sort, but definitely female.

Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter) rushes in to action and slashes the Vampire (Spawn) twice, his magical blade bites deep (although he rolls low damage for both attacks- ‘1’ and a ‘2’ plus bonuses).

The Vampire (Spawn) is regenerating- it shrieks and screams as it drags Lux away with it and to the nearest wall, it bites the Warlock again en route- and now Lux is on (effectively) just 10 Hit Points (accounting for the Necrotic damage which is chipping away at her maximum HP). Lux/Sandy yells “I’m dying!”

Watt charges in and offers some Bardic Inspiration for Lux, basically screaming in her face to “Get away from the thing!”, which is easier said than done. He then fires a much enhanced Thunderwave in to the creature in an attempt to break the Grapple, and also to shove the thing through the badly cracked ice wall directly behind it, or else to collapse the structure further- remember the suns out. Vampire (Spawn) don’t like sunlight.

It works, the Grapple is broken, the Vampire (Spawn) is thumped back and the wall behind it cracks like crazy paving- shafts of light stream in, none of them alas find out the Vampire (Spawn).

Watt, because he’s clever (or else Jackie is) repeats the action with an Inspiration Point- the Vampire (Spawn) is thumped again in to the ice wall- and hurt some more (but still not yet bloodied, Regeneration is great). The wall itself continues to crumble and fall away, the creature is now completely encircled (and trapped) by burning shafts of light- but still, as of yet, unharmed by the sunlight.

I wanted to make the fight as tough as possible, so that the PCs continued to think that the bad guy was the Vampire, and not its Spawn.

Lummins gets to Lux with a much-enhanced Cure Wounds spell and then also spends an Inspiration Point to hit the Radiance of the Dawn button- the effect is terrifying, at least for the Vampire (Spawn) the Radiant burn instantly bloodies it and in the same moment negates its Regeneration.

Lux dives away from the creature and gets as far as she can from the terror, before turning and firing two Eldritch Blasts in to her former captor, the Vampire (Spawn) is now almost spent.

Seconds later Sgt Bobby cuts it down, Lummins spams the corpse with Sacred Flames for a short while, just to ensure that the thing is dead.

At which point, inevitably, Blagothkus can be heard roaring in anger and screaming threats outside.

I think I’ve said this before- Bugger!

But before the PCs head outside a quick check of the wrecked building reveals the corpses of three more (plumed helmet wearing) Ogres, the PCs do however remember to take a helmet with them for the distraught Ogre that has lost his pride and joy.

Then, as the PCs are exiting the barracks ready to face Blagothkus, Hotlips gabbles what she knows, or rather suspects- there follows a lot more frenetic chatter. The question raised by Hotlips is how come there are scorch marks outside (signs of a dead Vampire?) and yet they’ve only just fought and killed the Vampire. Also wasn’t the fight with the Vampire, well… rather easy. Last bit, and this is the real worry, the Halfling Rogue thought the Ogres said that the Vampire was ‘an old bag’, i.e. a female, the dead Vampire (Spawn) is/was a male.

The swift conclusion is the Vampire isn’t dead, or else they’ve not found the corpse- at which point several of the PCs make Monster Knowledge checks (Religion for Undead), and the DM tells them all about Vampire Spawn- which both Pete and Rob had forgotten even existed.

Bugger- the Vampire, the PCs are now certain- having seen the DM trying desperately to wipe the smirk from his face, is still very much alive, the dead ones were just Vampire Spawn.

They exit the building, weapons sheathed and with their hands in the air- surrender, to face the fury of Blagothkus.

It goes like this- lots of shouting from Blagothkus, in reply the PCs stick to their lie- ‘the RUINED tower simply collapsed’, the PCs were not involved. They tried, of course, to rescue the Ogres from their collapsed barracks, but to no avail.





That’s the line, repeated indefinitely.   

Note Wiglof and Hulda, the Stone Giants, are also present.

So, the roleplay is good- it always is, therefore it’s pretty much down to the rolls- all of the PCs (I insist) have to make a Deception check, if only to maintain a straight face and the correct body language during Blagothkus’ verbal barrage. I seem to remember standing on my chair (I’m a Cloud Giant, remember) with the module book in hand shouting at the Players, most exhilarating- you should try it.

I also made it clear OOC that if they mess up badly then the next rolls will be for Initiative, and they’d be facing the full force of the Giants- Wiglof and Hulda are honour bound to side with Blagothkus.

So, the scores (adjusted)- Sgt Bobby ‘14’, Lux ‘19’, Hotlips ‘20’, Lummins ‘24’ and Watt ‘27’; what the hell is a poor DM to do?

Wiglof and Hulda immediately begin to castigate Blagothkus- basically the ruined tower could have collapsed at any time. The Stone Giant pair, after a bit more very persuasive chat by Lux and Lummins (who both speak the Giant tongue, remember) state that they will help the Cloud Giant to make the tower/s anew.

Blagothkus is still very angry, although now he’s missing someone to blame.

Right on queue Lux (Sandy) finds the nub of the problem- “Who knows what the Dragon Cultists were getting up to in the RUINED tower…”

The Warlock adjusted Persuasion check is ‘28’, that’s fairly conclusive.

Blagothkus roars in anger- he’s found someone to blame- the Dragon Cult Vampire. He then asks/orders* the PCs to destroy all of the Dragon Cultists (the Vampire and the Dragon) or else get them off his flying ice castle (I go all Drill Sgt- “Get them off my flying ice castle!”). He goes on to say that the Vampire has moved down in to the White Dragon’s lair- yeah, that’s right- an Adult White Dragon and a Vampire, how do you like them odds? Hulda, the Stone Giant, soon after volunteers to accompany the PCs in to action- to even the sides a little, this after some more great RP and even better rolls from the PCs.

*Note throughout the above Blagothkus the Cloud Giant is see-sawing between fury and trying to maintain his cool- after all he believes the PCs have done nothing untoward, the bad guys are NOW quite definitely the Dragon Cultists.

There’s a bit of me that thinks that the Players are all a bunch of bastards for getting away with their idiocy, however a larger portion of my psyche is laughing like a drain and waiting to see how they do against the Vampire and the Dragon.

Oh, and Blagothkus is insistent, the Dragon Cultists need to be off his ice castle immediately, the PCs need to fulfil their part of the deal they previously agreed- NOW.

What’s more the kindly DM adds to the mix- I state, rather reasonably (I believe) that the Dragon and the Vampire constitute the climax to the Hoard of the Dragon Queen. The Players know that there’s a second module that follows this one- Pete and Rob let the cat out of the bag months ago, and I’ve let them know that this adventure goes all the way to 15th Level. So, the Players are aware the Hoard of the Dragon Queen is only half of the story.

Still- the climax, the last big fight- victory, I am happy to inform them, will see them crewing on Blagothkus’ ice castle- while Lummins educates the Cloud Giant in the ways of Lathander. I also state that Blagothkus may not be so accommodating if he discovers that it was the PCs that collapsed the Vampire’s tower. But that’s tomorrow’s problem…

The PCs head back to the spiral stairway that descends in to the depths of the ice castle, in to the caverns beneath the Lower Courtyard. They don’t however head all the way down to the Dragon’s lair immediately, first up they talk tactics with Hulda the Stone Giant (and discover he throws rocks- they search a few out), and at the same time pump some healing in to Lux. The Warlock is particularly beat up, and her Hit Point maximum is much reduced, she needs an Extended Rest but the DM is insistent that the Brothers of the First Light get on with it, they do however get in a Short Rest (because I’m not cruel) and spend a few much-needed Hit Dice (and recover other Powers).

One way or another this is going to be the last session of Hoard of the Dragon Queen, and an extended one at that.

And so…

After the healing and Short Rest, the PCs and Hulda head down below, Hotlips (as always) is sent creeping ahead- and Invisible- the Rogue follows the tunnel in to the lower section of Dragon’s lair.

The massive cavern is split in two by an equally massive ice cliff- the Halfling, at present, can (obviously) only see in to the lower section. Ahead a mound of broken ice, studded- the Halfling thinks- with treasure, the Dragon’s hoard. The blue ice walls of the chamber reflect a little light which funnels in from the largest of the tunnels that exits the chamber to the east, clearly this tunnel leads to the outside of the ice castle.





It takes a while for the Halfling to (think) she’s spotted the Dragon; the Rogue is fairly certain (although the dastardly DM wouldn’t say for sure) that there’s some sort of creature up on the ceiling of the giant ice chamber- more or less above the frozen treasure pile.

There’s no sign however of the Vampire, or her coffin.

Hotlips eventually backs up a way, returns to her colleagues- briefly, and then tramps up another one of the tunnels which exits in to the upper section of the Dragon’s lair, atop the cliff. The Halfling creeps forward to the very edge of the drop, thirty feet below is the other half of the massive cavern which she has already observed.

The Rogue thinks she can see something beyond the ice/treasure pile but can’t make it out for sure- it’s the Vampire’s coffin, hardly hidden at all- the Vampire Spawn didn’t have time.

Hotlips is however certain that she can see the Dragon high up on the ceiling of the cavern- spying down on the treasure pile below, and probably only fifty feet away from her position (she’s still Invisible remember).

DM Interlude- I was rolling opposed Stealth/Perception checks throughout Hotlip’s little adventure in to the Dragon’s lair, but even with +11 the Dragon didn’t spot (or hear, smell etc.) the (Invisible) Rogue. Not yet, anyway.

Hotlips reports back, and soon after there’s a plan- actually not much of a plan after nearly twenty minutes of sometimes strained discussion. The plan is mostly this- get in, blast the Dragon, retreat in to the tunnels and draw the wyrm on to the upper section- enter the Stone Giant and Sgt Bobby. That’s pretty much all of it. With the addendum- react to the Vampire when she turns up.

It therefore starts with an Invisible Hotlips creeping back in to the upper cavern and shooting the Dragon, which is also where it starts to go wrong- the Dragon spots (and hears) the Halfling’s footsteps in the ice and roars his disapproval. Hotlips, hurried, fires (and misses) and then goes running back to her friends- the Dragon takes wing, already in pursuit of the Halfling.

So, here’s how I’m going to play the White Dragon- fast and loose, get in there- kill everything, Breath Weapon soon as, flee if down to 25% of Hit Points- that’s it. The Vampire arises from her coffin in three Turns- or similar- and starts picking off the PCs one by one.

Then I roll Initiative for my bad guys- bloody hell, an adjusted ‘7’ (Vampire) and a ‘6’ (White Dragon). I should just take to cheating. Here’s how it plays out-





Hotlips flees screaming in to the nearest ice tunnel and gets as far away as she can from the White Dragon (Sandy’s taking no chances).

Hulda, the Stone Giant rushes out of another tunnel, roaring in fury, and then throws a fist sized (for a Giant) rock in to beast (for 27 damage- WOW, I’m not doing that again).

“Fight me filthy Wyrm!” The Stone Giant roars (in Giantish, which the Dragon doesn’t understand), but all the same gets the message across. Cloudchaser, real name- Glazhael, swoops towards the Giant.

The only creature in sight atm.

Lummins and Lux meantime dodge out of one of the other icy tunnels- the Priest of Lathander hits the Dragon with a Fireball, alas the flaming missile barely scorches the beast (only 12 Fire damage), while the Warlock slams one of her Eldritch Blasts in to it. Immediately the pair rush back in to cover, only just quick enough as Glazhael lands and then roars even louder- causing shards of ice to cascade down from the ceiling (Frightful Presence), but only one of the PCs (and Hulda) are left cowering in terror- Frightened by the wyrm.

Let’s see which PC it is.

Glazhael rips in to Hulda the Stone Giant, although my highest attack roll is a ‘6’ plus bonuses- so, just one hit. At this point Sgt Bobby with his Readied Action should leap in to combat but… the Fighter remains in hiding (he’s Frightened) and will not close with the beast (he then fails his second Save and continues to dither).

Pete isn’t at all happy.

Oddly his friends are equally unhappy with Pete, I mean Sgt Bobby.

Watt comes to the rescue (maybe) the Bard rushes out in to the open and starts up with his Countercharm song. I ask Jackie (playing Watt) to name the song and sing a little, we get a few lines of “I Predict a Riot” by the Kaiser Chiefs. The Bard adds a little extra Bardic Inspiration to the previously unflappable Sgt Bobby’s next Saving Throw.

This while the spooked Hulda is left fighting the Dragon- but not hitting, the Frightened Stone Giant is on the defensive. All of the PCs, except Watt, are still hiding in the ice tunnels.

Hotlips rushes out in to the open and stabs the Dragon in its backside (with extra Sneak Attack) Glazhael immediately (with a Legendary Action- slight cheat there) lashes the Halfling Rogue with its tail- that hurt. Hotlips dodges back in to cover, and specifically back in to the tunnel in which Sgt Bobby sits and quivers- too Frightened to even approach the Dragon.

Hotlips (played by Sandy) screams abuse at Sgt Bobby (played by Pete), which obviously goes down well. Please understand Sandy at this point is laughing like a drain- shouting something like “For the last X weeks you’ve been behaving like a macho bully-boy D-head and now you’re sat on your haunches s(h)itting in your pants. GET OUT THERE!!!”

Oh, how we laughed- except for Pete of course.

Hulda continues to defend himself, and by doing so overcomes at last his fear of the wyrm- he’s no longer Frightened.

Just to note- at this point the Vampire is only just emerging from her coffin.

And so, if the PCs are not coming out of the tunnels…

Glazhael turns to his right, as casual as you like, and fills the nearest ice tunnel with his freezing cold breath- Lux is left sprawled unconscious and dying, remarkably Lummins & Watt are both (only just) on their feet (on 9 and 4 Hit Points respectively).

The Players are screaming blue fury. Nothing has ever done that to them before.

I mention the fact that the Dragon could do it to them again, sometime soon…

At which point a grinning Sgt Bobby (at last) rushes out of the tunnel he has been cowering in- screaming (and swearing up an absolute storm), the Fighter is a whirl of blades (seemingly) he connects with his magical longsword, three times in quick succession (and with two ‘19’s, two Crits).

There is much whooping around the table, the fight-back has begun.

Seconds later Hulda also connects with his titanic stone club.

Glazhael is suddenly bloodied- the great wyrm beats its wings (another Legendary Action) flattening Sgt Bobby and Hulda (and hurting both) and then leaps in to the air.

It’s not yet time for the Dragon to flee, but it is time to get a little distance from the melee bastards- Sgt Bobby and the Stone Giant.

Lummins fires an enhanced Healing Word in to Lux- she lives, and then rushes out in to the open, the Priest of Lathander then fires a second Fireball in to Glazhael, the Dragon roars in agony (and, at last, good damage rolls).

Lux drags herself to her feet, and then stumbles out after the Priest, the Warlock hits the Dragon with her Blight spell, the Necrotic energy leaves the great wyrm wracked in pain, and now below 25% of its original Hit Points.

Just to note the Dragon has either saved or used its Legendary Resistance to pass every Saving Throw so far.

Glazhael roars in terror… and flees, as quickly as it can go- swiftly swooping down and then out of sight in to the largest passage exiting the massive ice chamber, to the east- and towards the light.

The PCs stand statue- Hulda and Sgt Bobby gingerly climbing to their feet.

The newly realised silence is suddenly broken by a strangled roar (it sounded like the Dragon?) followed by a WHUMP, like the sound of a very large object (maybe something the size of… well, a Dragon) falling hard in to packed snow and/or ice.

WTF?

The PCs (and the Players) are still awaiting the arrival of the Cult Vampire- the fight with the White Dragon only took four admittedly very frantic Turns to play out.

Eventually, when nothing happens for a good while- except for some emergency healing, the PCs filter down- still battle ready, through the ice tunnels and in to the lower section of the Dragon’s lair. Hulda, the Stone Giant, accompanying them, and enlarging the tunnels as he goes.

Once in the lower section Hotlips sprints for the larger east tunnel through which the Dragon departed at top speed. Oddly, the Halfling is fairly certain she can hear a voice coming from that direction.

She’s right.

Fifty feet down the tunnel is the dead body of Glazhael, the White Dragon, standing atop the fallen beast is an ancient gnarled old woman (actually an Elf, to be more accurate- a dead Elf), muttering to herself and seemingly measuring up the Dragon’s corpse.

The Vampire, Sandesyl Morgia, turns and waves at Hotlips- “Coeeee!!” she calls, somewhat disarming the Halfling Rogue. “I say, if you help me to flense the beast I will allow you all to keep your lives! Fu-Fu-Fu-Fu*”

*Fu-Fu-Fu-Fu is the best I can do with letters/words to replicate the sound I made, Sandesyl’s laugh is akin to the sound Hannibal Lecter makes during his initial interview with Clarice Starling, in Silence of the Lambs.

The Vampire repeats her offer when all of the PCs are gathered, and then takes a moment to explain what ‘flense’ means- to cut the flesh from the bones. The PCs are a little wary, but… thinking about it- what a way to end the session and the scenario.

We’ve been playing now for approaching five hours, and two of the Players were supposed to leave early tonight- they’re flying off on holiday in the morning.

It’s actually Sgt Bobby and Lux that are the first to agree to the Vampire’s offer, and they’ve not agreed on a lot over the course of this adventure.

That however really is the end of the session, although in the style of an epilogue the following is achieved over e-mail in the days and weeks following (and yet another list)-

a) The Dragon is flensed, during which the PCs take the opportunity to introduce themselves to Sandesyl Morgia (the Vampire) and ingratiate themselves a little. Sandseyl, it seems, is an old skool Dragon Cultist- she hates the new management (someone called for Severin) and thinks likewise that their plan- to summon Tiamat to the Sword Coast (WTF?), is the wrong way to go. She’s sticking to making Dracoliches… much safer, she states.

b) Eventually Sandesyl departs the castle- with great gouts of summoned Bat Swarms carrying away the bones of Glazhael the dead White Dragon.

c) The PCs spend a good while over the following days chipping free the Cult treasure hoard, this after they are given accommodation aboard the flying ice castle by Blagothkus. The treasure includes a selection of magic items (one for each PC, they get to choose for themselves- one +1 item or the equivalent).

d) Lummins spends time exchanging stories and information with Blagothkus and manages to somehow lift the Cloud Giant’s dark mood.

e) The first destination for the flying ice castle is, as promised, Greenest- Sgt Bobby gets to lead the PCs (and Blagothkus, Hulda & Wiglof) in to his home town. The celebrations continue for several days (and nights).

f) The second destination for the flying ice castle is a return to Castle Naerytar, which the Brothers of the First Light discover is now abandoned. The adventurers reclaim the Farseer of Illusk and gift the device to Blagothkus- although some changes are going to have to be made for the Cloud Giant to use it- it’s a size issue. The eventual idea is to situate the Farseer in the yet to be constructed new tower (to replace the fallen RUINED tower).

g) All of the PCs are now level 8.

h) Oh, and the PCs get a chance to go through the letters and books they managed to locate in the Red Wizard’s chambers- this includes a great tome called Beyond the Iron Gates. The book is written in Infernal, it describes various forms of devil summoning. The final chapter of the eldritch tome describes the use of a massive summoning ritual requiring the sacrifice of hundreds of souls to bring Tiamat bodily out of the Nine Hells and into the world.

Which nicely leads us on to our next adventure.

Thanks for reading, back in a short while (I'm going to take a couple of weeks off probably) with the second and final instalment of the Tyranny of Dragons- The Rise of Tiamat.

Oh, last thought- I bottled it with the Dragon and the Vampire, when the Dragon fled the Vampire could/should have taken over the fight against the PCs- but that may have been fatal, as in TPK fatal. Three of the PCs- Lux, Lummins & Watt were on less the 10 Hit Points… so I chose the road less travelled by and had the Vampire kill the Dragon. Actually the previous explanation is a little contrived, the reality is I chose the course of action described above because it was very late and two of the Players had to be awake something like five hours later to drive to Manchester to catch a flight to sunny climes. We were out of time and I just thought- find a neat ending, and it worked. Besides the bio in the module for Sandesyl the Vampire clearly states she’s not taken with the present Dragon Cult management and still enamoured with the thought of crafting new Dracoliches- it therefore seemed the right thing to do.

Until next time. 

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## MonsterEnvy

A quick note for the next adventure. The White Dragon of the next adventure Arauthator "Old White Death" is mistakenly called an adult white dragon when he is ancient, which is corrected in the other 5e adventure he can appear in. (Plus being Cloudchaser's father, it makes sense that he is much stronger) This makes more sense with the fear of him that everyone has, and the insistence the PC's not mess with him. (and his early retreat threshold of 100 hp, cause he is not willing to risk himself over a secondary lair and hoard.)

As he is stated to be smarter than the average white dragon and interested in magic. I would recommend giving him the variant Dragon Spellcasting. Plus it would be fun to see how your players react to a single monster they don't think they can actually beat.


----------



## Goonalan

MonsterEnvy said:


> A quick note for the next adventure. The White Dragon of the next adventure Arauthator "Old White Death" is mistakenly called an adult white dragon when he is ancient, which is corrected in the other 5e adventure he can appear in. (Plus being Cloudchaser's father, it makes sense that he is much stronger) This makes more sense with the fear of him that everyone has, and the insistence the PC's not mess with him. (and his early retreat threshold of 100 hp, cause he is not willing to risk himself over a secondary lair and hoard.)
> 
> As he is stated to be smarter than the average white dragon and interested in magic. I would recommend giving him the variant Dragon Spellcasting. Plus it would be fun to see how your players react to a single monster they don't think they can actually beat.




Alas, I would if I could but I can't, as I said (but only once, and very briefly- so, easy to miss) in my first post we actually started playing this game several years ago. When I started writing this story hour we had already played 98 sessions of D&D (from memory, I may have to go back and check what I wrote in the first post). We finished Hoard of the Dragon Queen in our 40th session of play, so I've another 58 sessions to write up just to catch up to where (and when) I started this malarkey. We've, obviously, played plenty more sessions since then...

So, Rise of Tiamat is done, as is Princes of the Apocalypse- starring the Blessed Avengers (Myrium and the gang from Lost Mines), and then we started on... well, you'll see.

But thanks for the advice, and the interest- it is always very much appreciated.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## MonsterEnvy

Ah I did not know this took place so long ago.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #40b Hoard of the Dragon Queen #26b Review.*

Just a few words (actually a lot of words- sorry) about what we got up to and how much, or little, we enjoyed the adventure. As with the previous review (of Lost Mines of Phandelver) I gave out a questionnaire to each of the Players at the end of the module, and then had an extended chat with the group via e-mail.

So, in episode order, mostly- although there are a few other things discussed, see the headings.

*The Module Book*

Apologies if lots of other people have said this already but, it’s a bit of a mess in places- daft errata, odd asides and a little higgledy-piggledy; at least to me- at times it lacks style, clarity and/or coherency. It feels like episode to episode, a bit of a mash-up. Also, the maps are too dark- too large, and yet too small, and worst of all- not that interesting. Here’s the caveat, I don’t mean the book is terrible, I’m mostly comparing it to Lost Mine which was very nicely written and presented. The plot/story of HotDQ is all good, and the potential action even better. Even the old skool players in my group were ‘stoked’ with the flying ice castle at the end, and the opening Dragon (Cult) invasion was a ripper. As to episode 2, when the PCs had to go place nice at the Dragon Cultist camp, then nearly 100 session later and the Players are still talking about it. The module itself is FTW, but it perhaps needed (at least) one more visit of the red pen before it went to print. 

*The PCs*

The guys liked the fact (eventually- see below) that they were playing the converted Dragon Cultists from the previous adventure, and that I had encouraged them at the start to build their PCs with a few social skills. Except for Pete, of course, who duly ignored the latter request.

That’s not to say it was a smooth ride.

*Jackie* (playing Watt and the hardly used Derek) decided very quickly that she didn’t want to be playing a Bard (although, of course, she chose to play a Bard), she wanted to play a Rogue, like Hotlips. Oddly when I was writing the story up I kept stating in the text that Hotlips was played by Jackie. I’ve been back through and corrected my errors- so you’ll not find them.  In the PC creation session Jackie ‘allowed’ (her word) Sandy to have a go at playing a Rogue (Hotlips). But she was maudlin for a good while afterwards, Jackie hearts Rogues, they’re her thing, actually up until this adventure they’re the only Class she has played ever, so… there’s that. In the last adventure Jackie played Nimbus (Tiefling Rogue) RIP, and Elvis Pickersgilly (Gnome Rogue).

Jackie changed her tune (very droll, tune- Bard, get it) when she realised just how versatile Watt was, as she stated, “he’s the master of nothing much- but very good at everything- cool spells, a bit sneaky, great ranged attacks, plenty of other good skills & powers, and tip-top when it comes to chatter”, which nicely sums up the Bard class.

Derek, the Druid, Jackie concluded was ‘funny’, but not something she wanted to try again.

*Rob* (Lummins & the hardly used Hard Bonk) was also unsure to begin with- he felt that he had to play the Cleric (the need for healing), and then… then he was particularly delighted when he got to fifth level and Fireball appeared on his spell list. By the time we finished the module he was full-on converted (get it- converted- Cleric, oh- I’m a wag). Rob will be playing Clerics more often, and chatty ones at that.

Rob had nothing much to say about Hard Bonk, the Monk, which is apposite because Hard Bonk gained a reputation for saying nothing much throughout.

*Sandy* (Lux & the party favourite Hotlips) heart Lux. Sandy also heart Rogues- she described Hotlips as a ‘sneaky revelation’. No issues here, move on.

*Pete* (Sgt Bobby, and the hardly used Sgt Harald) is just Pete- the seasons keep changing but Pete… doesn’t. Well, not much. The best thing you can say about him is he’s dependable- like the rain (kidding Pete).

And so to the module, or at least our journey through it…

*Episode 1: Greenest in Flames (Sessions 1-5).*

“There was too much of it”, said Jackie- and that would be my fault. I said at the start of this write up that I like to get my money’s worth from the published adventures- to do ALL of it. That said all the Players had positive things to say about how the scenario started- they arrive in Greenest and discover the place overrun with Dragon Cultists. Then they have to get to the Keep while preventing the townsfolk they pick up along the way from coming to harm. Nicely heroic, and a trial- with plenty to see, and hear en route. As Jackie said (actually insisted, rather than just said), however- “That should have been the end of the first episode.”

Meaning it was time to level up.

It took two sessions for the PCs to get back to the Keep, and another three to get all of the missions done. On reflection, and after observing the action from behind the DMs screen, I think that all of the Players were extremely disappointed that they didn’t get to level up when they got to the Keep. They wanted their reward, I think if I played HotDQ again- and I wanted to play through all of the missions then I’d level up the PCs up at the Keep (somehow) and then re-fit the missions for Level 2 and slow their progression later.

Again, none of the Players had anything bad to say about the missions, so I’m leaning towards my explanation (because that’s what we do, lean towards our own explanations). They particularly liked rescuing the Priest and the townsfolk from the Church of Lathander- and the first appearance of the Light of Lathander (automatic level up time). Pete described this event as, “Stonking!” So, that worked- and remember (particularly you Mr DM) that the game is (mainly) about just three things- fun & enjoyment (that’s just one thing), a (good, better still- great) story that keeps the Players asking questions and wanting to figure out the next bit, and good action- be it fighting, puzzles, discovery or chatter. It would be nice to get in some character development as well, perfect world, both for the PCs and for some of the NPCs.

Oh, and so while we’re at it- nobody particularly mourned the passing of Ray the Zealot, Pete likes to be in-charge, to be the loudest voice- when he has something to say. However, he also likes his PCs to be outsiders- all action and brave, but not the kind of people you’d particularly want to follow. Too abrupt. Too direct. Too… uncomplicated. Not always, but at times. That said Sgt Bobby, after Pete (and friends) knocked some of the sharper edges off the PC, started to enjoy being a part of the team. So, we got there in the end.

The use of eight PCs in this section was also not a universal success, again the Players weren’t entirely against it. See the level up thing above, they’d have preferred to be Level 2 and using the same four, scratch that- five PCs to complete the entire adventure.

It was at this point that the Players insisted that five PCs in action was the way to go, four was just “too dangerous” (?) according to Sandy.

*Episode 2: Raiders’ Camp (Sessions 6-7).*

Not one bad word about this section, from any of the Players, they all loved it- particularly the action at what became known as Camp Dragonclaw- with a bit of investigation, a bucket load of roleplay- lots of it with the PCs/Players put on the spot, and the ever-present threat. “I mean, we’re in their camp…”, Rob stated, “I was EXPLETIVE DELETED myself, not knowing what was going to come next.” They loved all of it- the bad guys, the situation, the story and most of all the fact that they had to keep making up the next part of the script- and roleplaying and rolling the dice to see how successful they were. Jackie thought that this was by far the best bit of the adventure, I had the Players score each episode out of 10- Jackie gave episode 1 a ‘6’, this one got a ‘10’. Point of fact it got a ‘10’ from all four Players.

“It was better than combat”, said Pete, which is high praise indeed.

If I played the scenario again, I’d pretty much do it the same way.

This episode, perhaps even more than the first, also helped to stoke the PCs/Players hatred for the Dragon Cultists- particularly the management (Rezmir and the Red Wizard that fireballed the good citizens of Greenest).

*Episode 3: Dragon Hatchery (Sessions 8-10).*

I’ll be honest, this was probably my favourite bit of the adventure, the Players also scored it high. There was a bit of everything here- good fights that left the PCs terrified in places- for some reason they got it in to their heads early on that they were exploring a ‘large’ Cult complex- packed with bad guys. They kept expecting more Dragonclaws to come running and make things even more difficult, this continued even after they had taken a few prisoners and interrogated them. They thought that they were constantly in danger, frightened to take a rest, while not wanting to retreat out of the cavern and by doing so allow the bad guys to escape.

I think I got them on the back foot right from the start- there were two or three fights in which I just threw everything at them, basically combining as many encounters as I could in to one great rolling maul. The Brothers managed to take down Cyanwrath and his Hit Point heavy Berserkers- this after fighting through two rooms of Cultists. Then, when they should have been resting, a host of Kobolds (& Urds) got in to action- it was the cumulative effect, for nearly two sessions they were fighting to maintain their foothold in the Cult lair.

The Players were also sore amazed when they managed to convince Frulam Mondath to give it up, with a lot of good work from Sandy- Lux. I think it was at this point that three of the Players (Sandy, Rob and Jackie) came to the conclusion that the way to go in future was not to just rush in to the fight. If an NPC had something to say then they were better off hearing it, their various social skill checks backed up with good roleplay could be as effective as the slaughter. Pete, obviously, took a little longer to get on board with this new (and alien) strategy. Sgt Bobby (Pete) was mostly of the opinion that the only good Cultist is a dead Cultist.

The interlude with King Urp (the Roper) helped to shake Pete’s old skool (maybe) style of play- the Roper did a lot of damage to Watt very quickly, and also proved to be very difficult to hurt. This fact only served to emphasise the ‘ask questions first’ strategy (or at least introduce it as a possible option) which was being promoted by the other three Players. It also proved to be a very funny and entertaining section of the adventure- the chatter amongst the Players about King Urp’s potential new homes, delivered in Estate Agent speak, “east facing aspect, with hot and cold running Troglodytes etc.” left many at the table crying with laughter.

As I said at the start, this section was the most fun for me- I had a ball with Urp, Mondath and Cyanwrath; I love a bit of bad guy acting.

The section also did well in setting up the next bit of the story, I didn’t want to rely too much on NPCs just telling the PCs what comes next- I’d rather have the Players extract the information about the caravan north full of Cult treasure from the Cult leaders directly. If there’s ever a choice between giving the PCs info or else getting them to track down and roleplay the information out of a bad guy/NPC, then the latter every time. Earning the info gave it extra weight and pumped up the Player’s kudos- they had achieved something.

Last bit, in this section Hotlips joined the Brothers of the First Light for the first time- and all was well with the world. As Rob said latter- “having the Rogue, Hotlips, that made things much easier…” 

Everybody enjoyed the bar games in session 10, but that was nothing much to do with the scenario, just an excuse to drink beer and do silly things with dice.

*Episode 4: On The Road (Sessions 11-16).*

This… this was the least liked section of the adventure, although- there’s always a caveat with me. The problem was at the start the Players were straining to find something to do each day while the caravan plodded along, and a lot of the time it was rinse and repeat- the same thing every day for their PCs. It wasn’t until I made it absolutely explicit that they didn’t actually need to do anything at all for time to pass that things started to get good again.

It also didn’t help that the action was diluted (my fault again) there were eight PCs in play and on occasion (particularly with Derek the Druid) the good stuff was happening to one of the secondary characters, while the Brothers of the First Light were just marking time.

Up until this point Lux (Sandy) was mostly in-charge of things, on the caravan there was no need (really) to be issuing orders or else constantly making decisions- it was sit still, ask a few questions, and see what happens.

If I played this scenario again then I would make it crystal clear from the start that there was no need to ‘find’ things to do, just sit tight and observe- wait for events to happen.

Having said all of that there were many moments on the caravan journey that the Players really enjoyed, the following events received positive reviews in the questionnaires-

Pete loved the Peryton attack in the Trollclaws, the creature ripping the heart out of one of the wannabe adventurers, and Sgt Bobby of course got to play the action hero. Same again with the Hobgoblins attacking the crippled wagon high in the Trollclaws- Sgt Bobby, again, to the rescue.

All of the Players were left giggling like loons in the Terror Fungi session, particularly Jackie (playing Derek the Druid) who turned in to a doomsayer in a matter of moments. I remember her running around the dining table with her hands in the air screaming “We’re all going to die!” like it was only yesterday.

There were, of course, lots of other good bits- but overall- too much samey-same, and not enough new information about the Cult and their story, it was an endurance test for the PCs/Players rather than a thrill ride. Also, as stated previously, a lot of the action involved the Players secondary characters- they didn’t want (so much) to be playing these guys- they wanted the action to be concentrated on the Brothers of the First Light- Lummins, Lux, Sgt Bobby & Watt (and maybe Hotlips).  

If I play the scenario again then the journey will only take half the time- three sessions maximum, skipping to the points of action, and rushing through the rest of the day-to-day. You live and you learn.

These six sessions also worked against me later on, play drifted and there was much more non-game-related chatter (and looking at phones etc.), for a while I thought I’d lost them (a bit), and I knew that there was yet more travel to come…

*Episode 5: Construction Ahead (Sessions 17-18).*

This episode proved to be very popular, just goes to show- all you have to do is keep adding more monsters to the mash. It also helped that is section of the adventure (kinda) serves as the climax to the previous episode- the showdown, of sorts, with the Cultists from the caravan. Also, the big reveal- the Cult treasure is heading in to the Mere of Dead Men, carried on the backs of Lizardfolk.

It was also very short and intense, and that’s nearly always a winner.

The Players loved everything about it- the battle to get to the Carnath Roadhouse, although that was just a bunch of random encounters done RAW.  Some good fights- by which I mean the PCs slaughtered my bad guys, and the chance for Derek the Druid (played by Jackie) to climb on top of a wagon (her chair) and make frog noises. Another one of those moments that are going to live in the memory for a good while, long after the plot of the adventure has been forgotten.

I did good with the cliff-hanger at the end of session #17 (at the Roadhouse), this session seemed to revive the Player’s flagging (a little) interest. I also managed to put Sgt Bobby (Pete) on the spot here, he had to roleplay and try to explain why he was so certain that Hotlips didn’t murder the Cult guard in the previous episode. Pete’s always good value when you force him to roleplay- he says he hates it of course, but… the lady doth protest too much.

Also, a nice escape from the Roadhouse in to the Mere by the PCs at the end- dumping Jamna Gleamsilver in the process, the murdering Gnome- although none of the PCs/Players figured that the Gnome (and Lux) were in cahoots, and Zhents.

*Episode 6: Castle Naerytar (Sessions 18-22).*

Another very popular episode that had a bit (actually a lot) of everything- even the journey to the castle with Snapjaw was cool, Rob agreed- “Snapjaw was great”, Pete adding- “I was really unhappy that he died at the end”. I played Snapjaw like a fervent Marxist revolutionary- the Lizardfolk proletariat trying to overthrow their bourgeoisie (er… Bullywug) masters. Actually, just Master (singular)- I made Fartbox (Pharblex) the target of Snapjaw’s ire. The Players bought in to the Glorious Revolution big time, even going the extra mile to think up campaign slogans- “The best folk are Lizardfolk”, I’m getting that on a badge for work. I wouldn’t have been surprised if Sandy (Lux) had done a Powerpoint for the Glorious Revolution, with a SWAT analysis attached.

Then, of course, after the roleplay a hefty dose of pandemonium with the Strike Teams, and lots of bad guys versus the first appearance of Lummins’ (soon to be beloved) Fireball spell, and the PCs are kick-ass Level 5. They adored the crazy sprawling melee that lasted for hours.

The Players also (briefly) enjoyed having a Lizardfolk companion for each of their PCs to employ as canon-fodder. Although the arrival of their Lizardfolk helpers seemed to coincide with several Player’s dice going spectacularly bad. At times they just couldn’t roll high, there was a lot of despair to balance out the eventual joy- who knew a small plastic random number generating device could instigate such ire and fury.

It made me laugh.

Then at the end of the fighting there was just time for me to disappear Azbara Jos and Rezmir, which also served to rile the PCs/Players greatly- good. Ultimately however the ongoing ‘debate’ (that’s the polite word for it) between (mostly) Sandy (Lux) and Pete (Sgt Bobby) as to whether to heal up or to immediately chase after the fleeing Cult management, caused a great deal of consternation in the ranks. It was up in the air for a while, but of course it all worked out in the end, mainly because we’re all grownups.

I added a little impetus, and killed Snapjaw and wrecked the Carnath Roadhouse, with the visit of Scaly Dread, the Black Dragon, at the end of this segment. This “betrayal” (Sandy’s word) was not appreciated by several of the Players- apparently, I am “heartless”, this according to Jackie, they didn’t like it when the Lizardfolk started to die. Snapjaw was their ‘fwend’.

Honestly, you couldn’t make it up.

The titanic battle in the caverns below the castle, versus Fartbox and the Bullywugs, was much less titanic than it (possibly) read. The PCs handed me my derriere. No contest.

Oh, and Lux = Frulam Mondath, the first appearance of the Wearer of Purple, Sandy really got in to the role later on.

*Episode 7: Hunting Lodge (Sessions 22-23).*

Another favourite, I was on a roll- seemingly. Fighting Trolls proved popular, and nasty, and the intro to Trepsin, the four-armed Troll, his mistress- Talis, and her other Cult lackeys was all good. I also started to make it much more difficult for the PCs to get in a Rest, something I continued to do in the next episode. Keep kicking ‘em, that’s what I say.

I wanted to try to keep the impetus going in to the last section.

There were some great moments with Talis (me) and Lux (Sandy) during the roleplay in the lodge, point of fact all of the Players are very good at talking their way in (and even sometimes out) of trouble. It’s also good when it’s high-wire stuff, when the threat is obvious- Trepsin, Talis, more Cultists etc. Let the Players know that should they mess up then it’s straight to Initiative, or similar, keep them concentrating on saying/doing the right thing.

It worked like a charm, and now the Brothers (maybe) have a contact for the future, an actual Cult insider.

The promise of the ice castle, and a chance to kill Rezmir et al certainly fired them up for the next episode, and with the second Lathander based intervention and emergency level up- the Players were buzzing. I tried hard not to disappoint with the final episode…

*Episode 8: Castle in the Clouds (Sessions 23-26).*

So… to sustain the pace, the Players skipped Parnast (their choice) they wanted to get straight to the action, on board the flying ice castle, at which point I just kept hitting them.

I wanted the threat to be immediate- hence Othelstan and his gang coming on board the castle and hunting the PCs down, then bring on Rezmir, Azbara Jos and the next ‘to-be-continued…’ bad guy- Rath Modar. The Players very quickly figured out that it was the Red Wizard Modar that killed the civilian’s way back in Greenest, I made sure of it OOC. They have a new Cult hate figure, after despatching Rezmir.

In the fight with Rezmir et al I really tried to take a PC or two down, perhaps too hard, I should have used Rezmir’s Breath Weapon earlier instead of trying to save it until I could get at least a couple of PCs in its compass. Then a Crit Sneak Attack from that little bastard Halfling- Hotlips Houlihan, and I was sunk.

If I had just got Lummins down- Sgt Bobby was already dirt-napping, if only.

I’m kidding myself of course- if I had got Lummins down then the bloody Bard (providing he had spells left) would have just started rationing out the healing.

Enter the Stone Giant hippies to interrupt the PCs rest (briefly) and then a little later (when they really start to believe they’re going to get a Short Rest in) here come more Cultists and the (comedy gold) Ogre flunkies- nice hats!

The Players were getting annoyed (a little) with me at this point, not being able to rest and heal their PCs was becoming an issue- they had quickly grasped that I was doing this on purpose. Here’s the thing, it’s artificial- when the PCs are hanging on then everything that happens to them is a potential threat (and therefore dangerous- and therefore exciting). They had Healing Potions in their packs- they could have used them, but they knew that if they did then they’d have to be much conservative in their approach from that point on.

So, keep ‘em on edge, any way that you can- deny them the thing they need, it’ll make them appreciate it more when they finally get it.

I kept kicking the PCs/Players until they’d had enough- and then a glimmer of hope, Blagothkus- a chance for the PCs to explain themselves, and at this point even Pete (Sgt Bobby) was now fully on board with the plan. The Brothers were really starting to swing...

So, plenty of great roleplay and then the challenge- fix the remaining Cultists still on board the castle (the Vampire and Dragon) and get the ultimate sky-ride as a reward. Blagothkus didn’t want to fight the PCs, particularly as all but two of the Cultists were dead at this point, I just wanted to try to keep the threat rolling. 

The PCs eventually get a rest- do some nice roleplaying and investigating, and then… they collapse the ice tower- and let’s be clear that was their intention, it was odd to witness, and I’m not one of those DMs that say “you can’t do that!” and get in a strop when the Players go off the page. But I’ll be honest here- I was thinking that. How is this a (good) plan?

A foolish plan then, but nothing more- the challenge (for me) was to give the PCs a get-out option, to make it tough- more threat, you need to convince Blagothkus that it wasn’t you that collapsed his ice tower or fight… well, everybody non-Cultist left on the castle.

The Players rose to the challenge, although between sessions they took to begging and cajoling in an attempt to get a do-over, but when it came to the crunch, they roleplayed their way out of it- and they were all involved, all of the PCs/Players facing in the same direction. Nobody wanted to fight Blagothkus and the Stone Giants et al- that would be just suicidal.

So, it worked out for the better- in the end.

Last stop the Dragon (& the Vampire), the fight with Glazhael was terrifying for the PCs, particularly after the Breath Weapon hit, but… over too quickly. I don’t know why I let Hulda the Stone Giant accompany them- he hit the Dragon for 27 damage with a rock! I also could have got the Vampire in to the fight earlier, but after the Breath Weapon the Vampire option just seemed liked a TPK waiting to happen.

Just to make clear, Rob and Pete had obviously been telling tall tails about Dragons- specifically big Dragons, i.e. Cloudchaser. None of the Players wanted to sacrifice their PCs, and so Sgt Bobby (Pete) & Hulda were the designated hitters for Glazhael. The plan for Lux, Lummins, Watt and Hotlips was not to get anywhere near the Dragon unless they really had to- to stick to the ice tunnels, dodge out- fire off spell or ranged attacks, then run (far) away (and, if possible, hide). When Sgt Bobby got Frightened it kinda, briefly, all fell apart. The backup plan, fathomed on the spot, was basically this- let Hulda the Stone Giant get murderised by the Dragon, get Sgt Bobby back up and running again and then go back to the original plan. It was at this point that several of the Players also started to appreciate Sgt Bobby (and Pete) a whole lot more.

Four of the PCs- Lux, Lummins, Watt and Hotlips (that’s a familiar list) really (really) don’t want to get killed- they don’t want to (unless they really have to) get anywhere close to the bad guys- they want to do their killing at range. Just less than sixty feet away from the monsters would be ideal for the ranged specialist/s and/or casters. Ridiculous, the only way this could possibly work is if they had a reckless idiot, preferably in heavy armour and with a big sword, that just rushed headlong in to every fight- regardless of the odds and gave his (or her) all to stop the monsters from getting to the squishy backroom staff.

We all HEART Pete, I mean Sgt Bobby, as it turns out.

And so to the finale- it seemed the obvious thing to do, to get the Vampire to kill the Dragon and give the PCs, who were still mostly broken an option- a way out. The Vampire would have murderised them otherwise. In the last scene around the table, with the Vampire measuring up the corpse of the Dragon for a new Dracolich- Lux, Lummins and Watt all had less than twenty hit points each (even after a brief bout of Healing). They were also all mostly out of spells, although Lummins had his Radiance of the Dawn ready and waiting.

Perhaps I should have thrown the Vampire at them- got her to call up a few (Bat) swarm mobs, stay out of sight until they arrive, and then attempt to take the PCs out one-by-one, with a bit of Charm for Sgt Bobby. I wanted to… but it was very late, and it seemed like a good (and funny-ish) way to end the piece… although, we continued for a few weeks afterwards via e-mail.

The Players loved the final episode.

If I played the adventure again there’s very little I’d do differently for these last three or four episodes of the adventure, it seemed to mostly work- a few tweaks here and there, but nothing major. Here’s the thing though- different Players, different adventure.

We D&D’ed good though, I think.

Just for info-

Players scoring for each episode (Max 40)
Ep 1 Greenest = 6 + 6 + 7 + 8 = 27
Ep 2 Investigating Camp Dragonclaw = 10 + 10 + 10 + 10 = 40
Ep 3 The Dragon Hatchery = 8 + 8 + 8 + 9 = 33
Ep 4 The Journey to Waterdeep = 5 + 6 + 6 + 7 = 24
Ep 5 The Carnath Roadhouse = 8 + 8 + 9 + 10 = 35
Ep 6 Castle Naerytar = 9 + 9 + 9 + 10 = 37
Ep 7 Talis at the Hunting Lodge = 8 + 9 + 9 + 9 = 35
Ep 8 The Flying Ice Castle = 9.5 (Pete, you bastard- I said whole numbers) + 10 + 10 + 10 = 39.5

Apologies, I much rambled.

Next… downtime, the bit before the start of the next adventure.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #41 Hoard of the Dragon Queen #27 Next… Downtime.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 8
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 8
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 8
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 8
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 8

Secondary PCs.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

Next… The Rise of Tiamat, obviously.

But first a little bit of in-between times, a look at what the PCs and Players got up to betwixt HotDQ and the start of TRoT, and there’s enough of this to constitute a session’s worth of activity.

Just to say in the real world we had a month off between the two scenarios, mainly due to holidays, and so we also had time to exchange hundreds of e-mails, I kid you not- hundreds of e-mails (thanks, mostly Sandy).

Basically, between the two scenarios the PCs had thirty days off- sorta, a tenday spent flying around in the ice castle (back to Greenest, and then on to Castle Naerytar for the Farseer) and then after a Sending spell from Leosin (Harper contact) on to Waterdeep, and then two more tendays in the City of Splendours. In short a month of downtime activities.

The lesser used PCs- Derek Pilch (Human Druid), Hard Bonk (Half-Orc Monk) & Sgt Harald Hardaxe (Dwarf Fighter) got up to, well… nothing much, they were put back in their boxes, and ignored.

The glorious Brothers of the First Light (and Hotlips (Halfling Rogue), chief hanger-on) they however got up to plenty.

*Lux’s information exchange.*

Lux (Human Warlock) did lots of stuff- because Sandy is like that. She’s keen.

However, for the first tenday the Warlock just kept her head down, after being drained by the Vampire, she kind of went in to hiding. Or else she was just waiting for her arrival in Waterdeep to swing in to action.

And boy did she swing in to action…

While in Waterdeep, Lux visited with the Harpers, and learned things- more Dragon attacks, and lots more Dragon Cult activity in the big cities (and even some of the bigger towns) of the Sword Coast. There’s something nasty brewing… Reports of physical attacks in Waterdeep, Baldur’s Gate and Neverwinter, although mostly small stuff, but… the threat definitely is growing. Also signs that the Cult is recruiting in some of the less salubrious quarters of the aforementioned cities.

Harper Rank 2 = Harpshadow (Agent).

Lux also visited with her Zhent friends- and found out more of the same (see above). The Black Network however is very keen for Lux to carry on finding things out and, of course, protecting her/their position- they need to be in the know and ahead of the information war. Lux gets a big promotion, and access to more resources, including the names of a few helpers- should she need to call on them (in Waterdeep).

Zhent Rank 3 = Viper (Stalwart).

The Warlock also finds time to check in with some of her Dragon Cult contacts, firstly of old- alas no new info comes to light; and then some of her new connections. She contacts Talis the White, with a little help from her Zhent friends- we play out a nice exchange of veiled insults via e-mail. I’ll hold off revealing the new info gained for a bit. It’s enough to say that Talis is a little amused (& bemused) by Lux, the Cult gossip about events on board Blagothkus’ flying ice castle (as reported by Rath Modar, the Red Wizard that fled) leaves Talis not entirely sure which side is Lux on? She’s also a little frightened of her- which is the smart move.

Then Lux gets in contact with Sandesyl the old skool ‘may all of your liches be Dracoliches’ Dragon Cult Vampire, again the Zhent provide the gateway, the two hit it off almost immediately.

So, Lux gets the inside track on the big secret (from Talis (a bit) and Sandesyl (a lot- the Vampire has plenty to say, and an axe to grind))- the Cult are summoning Tiamat, the clock is ticking- there are five big bad guys- they each have a mask (Black, Blue, Green, Red & White- obviously). Severin (Red mask) is the new Cult boss, he’s the one making all the decisions. However, if the PCs were to get hold of one of the masks… things would be much harder for the Cult.

Also, Sandesyl will pay handsomely (payment offered in money, kind or info) for the intact(-ish) and fresh corpses of any Dragons Lux happens to locate, the Vampire has got the Dracolich bug.

That’s a lot to tell one of the Players up front- but it was a good (in character) exchange of e-mails, and lots of them- sometimes a dozen a day. Besides the Zhent, and the Cult insiders, and more importantly the DM get Lux (Sandy) to swear to reveal nothing of the above to her fellow Players/PCs. She can add flavour when the truth comes out but for now… Shhh, it’s a secret.

*Hotlips and Gary.*

Also played by Sandy, the Halfling Rogue has a brief chat with her Harper contact and gets hold of a few more Potions of Healing, and then when she gets to Waterdeep goes shopping for new clothes, and a new haircut. She also manages to establish a very weird relationship with the Ogre called Gary. The two are (sorta) dating, or at least the plumed helmet wearing Ogre (on his days off) takes to squiring the Halfling around Waterdeep. This after straightening things out with the authorities- sadly, Gary the Ogre is initially made to feel very unwelcome in the City of Splendours. A sign of the times, perhaps. Two things change the authorities (collective) mind- 1) Blagothkus (intermediary Hotlips & Lux) is persuaded to spend a lot of money in Waterdeep on a gargantuan restock of the ice castle, after all the Cloud Giant has just chipped a small fortune out of Cloudchaser’s icy lair. And 2) the threat that Blagothkus will come and do his shopping in person. It’s free drinks all round for the rest of the month for Hotlips and her new beau, Gary the Ogre.  

Harper Rank 2 = Harpshadow (Agent).

*Lummins and the Cloud Giants.*

Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) played by Rob, spends the first tenday ensconced with Blagothkus, still working to try and convert the Cloud Giant to the worship of Lathander, he gets closer to it than he thinks- one good roll away in fact, sorry Rob. But the Cloud Giant is not for changing, he is however up for showing Lummins how to work the flying ice castle- which takes the Priest another tenday to get the hang of. The Priest even manages to make a connection with Esclarotta, the spirit of Blagothkus’ dead wife.

The Priest of Lathander however does not give up…

In the final tenday (of his downtime) Lummins manages to reconcile (and by doing so reinforce) the relationship between the two Cloud Giants. Blagothkus finally sees the Light, as does Esclarotta- both Cloud Giants are converted to the worship of Lathander, and in that moment (thanks to a ‘20’) the pair are granted a permanent link (kinda like an always switched on Speak with the Dead spell). The pair swear to do whatever is needed to help Lummins, and his cause.

Later, on the last day before the actions starts, Lummins reports this new info to his Harper bosses, they’re overjoyed- he gets a big promotion.

Harper Rank 3 = Brightcandle (Stalwart).

*Watt is on song.*

Watt (Human Bard) played by Jackie, accomplishes plenty, although all of the info the Bard finds out has already been covered in the sections above.

The Bard also spends a good tenday making a name for himself in the bars and clubs of Waterdeep, singing songs and telling tall tales about the adventures of the Brothers of the First Light. In short, and very quickly (thanks, as usual, to some cracking (Performance) rolls) he gains a reputation in the City of Splendours and makes a few new friends along the way.

Harper Rank 2 = Harpshadow (Agent).

And lastly…

*Sgt Bobby Markguth’s new blade.*

Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter) played by the irreplaceable, irresponsible, irredeemable Pete. Sgt Bobby also gets up to quite a bit- first off after the Brothers et al depart Greenest it quickly becomes apparent that Bobby has moved his family in to one of ‘state rooms’ on the ice castle. And when I say family… fourteen members of the Markguth clan take up residence, including the cantankerous Old Man Markguth who is not at all happy to discover that there’s no tavern aboard the flying wonder. “It’s rubbish” is the Old Man’s much-repeated opinion, and “bloody freezing.”

The situation is however allowed to continue, and fester a little, until we get to Waterdeep- at which point Sgt Bobby uses his new-found fortune (garnered from the Cult treasure pile) to rent a house in the City of Splendours. The Markguth family move out of the ice castle and in to their new abode, soon after Sgt Bobby is pretty much back to being penniless.

He moves back in to the ice castle towards the end of the last tenday of his downtime activity, remembering why it was he left his family in the first place.

So far, so family, and funny.

Sgt Bobby does however do one more (terrible) thing, he attunes Hazirawn the ferocious (and semi-evil) greatsword, formerly owned by the Half-Black Dragon- Rezmir. This after cajoling, cussing, cursing and finally creeping out his very considerate DM- Sgt Bobby is a sword and board guy, the PC isn’t built for greatsword use, and yet… Hazirawn calls to him, and Pete wants it.

So, I ask Pete what he will give me in return, if I allow him to make some changes to his PC, to make Sgt Bobby more greatsword-enabled.

He offers me, well… anything, everything… certainly lots of things. Including for Sgt Bobby to start to pursue a more violently active form of terror (targeting the enemies of the Brothers et al, of course). In short, you ain’t seen nothing yet- Sgt Bobby (if I say the word, and allow Pete to re-do a few of his PCs skills and powers) will take the role of blood thirsty lunatic to the next level.

Keep in mind, three of the Players around the table will (and do) do anything they can to preserve their PCs. Pete ain’t built that way- if Sgt Bobby gets slaughtered, then there’s Sgt Harald just marking time in the rear with the gear, and the Dwarf hates (sorry, I mean HATES) Dragons. Of the two- Bobby and Harald, well… Bobby’s the nice guy.

So, what’s a DM to do- give in to Pete’s stupidity, find a compromise, or just tell him to do one.

You’re going to have to read on to find out.

Oh, and Sgt Bobby doesn’t even bother to call in to see his Order of the Gauntlet handlers in Waterdeep, he’s just too busy, or else can’t be bothered.

Next time… The Rise of Tiamat.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #42a The Rise of Tiamat #01a The First Council of Waterdeep. 

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 8
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 8
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 8
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 8
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 8

Secondary PCs.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

And so, after last session’s downtime activities the start of the action proper, and remember- this is session #42 of our game but only session #01 of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

The Brothers of the First Light are in Waterdeep, a majority of them- over the last two tendays, have spoken to Leosin Erlanthar, the Monk Harper contact they rescued from Camp Dragonclaw. Ontharr Frume, the Dwarven Paladin- and Order of the Gauntlet contact, has however been missing, or else he’s not visited with the adventurers.

So, it comes as quite a surprise when the Brothers receive a ‘priority’ communication from Ontharr, basically they have twenty minutes to make themselves presentable and to get to the Lord’s Palace. The quintet (Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric), Lux (Human Warlock), Watt (Human Bard), Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter) & Hotlips (Halfling Rogue)) arrive in a variety of states of flustered.

*Episode 1: Council of Waterdeep, Part 1.*

Leosin is around to meet them, and ushers the Brothers through a number of high-ceilinged rooms- most of which are packed with a wide variety of surly-looking guard’s officers, all of whom are wearing (or carrying) the pennants and flags of a selection of cities and regions of the Sword Coast. The Lord’s Palace is busy with it- and the Brothers are getting plenty of stares.

In five minutes flat the adventurers are through the crush and in to a rather pleasant and uncluttered large and well-appointed room, home to a massive semi-circular table- at which sit a sea of (familiar-ish) faces- all seemingly waiting on the PCs arrival. Looking expectant. Lux starts to speak and is shushed in to silence- behind the adventurers a mage waves his hands and incants, thirty seconds later and the room is magically sealed.

I wanted to impress upon the Players that this meeting was a) important, and b) secret.

Then the introductions begin, barking at the PCs for a while is Lord Dagult Neverember, Open Lord of Waterdeep, Lord Protector of Neverwinter, and according to his preamble the leader of the Lords’ Alliance.

The other members of the assembled interviewing committee, formerly titled “The Council of Waterdeep”, are as follows-
(Lady) Remallia Haventree (representing the Harpers & Waterdeep),
(Lord) Ontharr Frume (Order of the Gauntlet),
Delaan Winterhound (Emerald Enclave),
Lady Laeral Silverhand (Lords’ Alliance, Waterdeep & Mystra),
Ambassador Connerad Brawnanvil (Lords’ Alliance & all the Dwarf clans of the North),
Marshall Ulder Ravengard (Lords’ Alliance & Baldur’s Gate (Flaming Fist)),
King Melandrach (Lords’ Alliance & the Elves of the Misty & High Forests),
Taern “Thunderblade” Hornblade (Lords’ Alliance & Silverymoon), &
Sir Isteval (Lords’ Alliance & Daggerford).

I take my time with the intros in order to let the PCs know how important the assembled crowd is, with Leosin whispering all the while in the PCs ears.

And with Jackie (Watt) and Sandy (Lux) all the while making notes.

So, this is an interview, as it turns out- which wasn’t what the PCs/Players expected. Lord Dagult makes it clear that the PCs should be on their best behaviour from the outset, although Ontharr Frume softens the tone slightly by nodding, grinning and giving random ‘thumbs up’ signs to the various PCs.

Oh, and at this point I make the Players get up from their seats (character sheets in hand) and stand over the far-side of the room, facing me (I’m seated). The following topics are thoroughly investigated by the board- your glorious DM in essence fires questions at each of the Players in turn (although at random). They answer as best they can, and mostly at attention, and with the correct titles used for the various leaders (when they can remember them).

I may have to confess at this point, my first career was in the military, I have the voice- size and presence for the part. Although, there was a fair amount of giggling throughout the event.

And so, after each of the PCs takes a moment to introduce themselves, including their titles (which I give them a few minutes to make up, if they like). They are-

The Radiant Lummins of Lathander (Rob’s getting a bit big for his boots),
Lady Lux,
Watt,
Sgt Bobby Markguth of the Greenest Guard, &
Hotlips Houlihan, Duke (actually Duchess, but who am I to argue) of Earl (of Greenest).

We then learn/play-through the following, and for each subject I’ve also included a little of the committee’s reaction to the Brothers of the First Light’s story- because that’s what we’re talking about, initially- what the heroes have been getting up to.

And so, the subjects discussed are-

1) The ownership, and present disposition of Castle Skyreach, or as it is now known- The (Flying) Lighthouse, I’m talking about Blagothkus’ flying ice castle. The PCs explain (actually mostly Lummins) that the place is fully operational, and theirs to employ as they wish.

The crowd go wild, several members of the board rise to applaud- astounding work, and a great start to the interview. I think I even set off a few party poppers- go atmosphere!

2) Speeches in support of the Brothers of the First Light by Ontharr Frume and Leosin Erlanthar- I try to say something nice about each of the PCs present.

A number of the committee smile, nod and show their thanks, several others look a little bored by proceedings.

3) The Brother’s adventures, the start of their story from Greenest to Camp Dragonclaw- including the capture of Cyanwrath & Frulam Mondath, and the presence of Rezmir and a Red Wizard of Thay (Rath Modar). Also, the destruction of the Dragon Hatchery.

At which point there’s a little bit of a kerfuffle, it seems that several members of the assembled council are not convinced that destroying the Dragon eggs would be their preferred outcome. The storm (such as it is- more just a squall) eventually passes- but not before I get the chance to ask, “Why did you do X?” lots of times and to a variety of the Players. I love putting them on the spot.

I’m really enjoying the start of this adventure module.

4) Then on to the caravan journey to Waterdeep, then to the Carnath Roadhouse, through the Mere of the Dead and to Castle Naerytar, and on through the magical portal to Parnast and eventually the ice castle- the (Flying) Lighthouse.

Particular attention is paid to the death of Rezmir (with a lot of questions asked about the mask he was wearing), and also the Red Wizard’s (Rath Modar) escape. The council are obviously delighted to hear that Rezmir is dead, however of greater concern is Rath Modar’s exit.

There’s also a fair amount of speculation about what the Red Wizard’s of Thay are doing mixed up with the Dragon Cultists.

The chat drifts a while, and the PCs are also encouraged to join in with the speculation.

At which point the interview comes to an abrupt end, well… sorta, two more things occur before we get to the abrupt end-

5) Lord Dagult Neverember ‘tells’ the PCs that they have been deputised to serve as agents of the Council of Waterdeep (this committee), he makes clear their responsibilities and also their (potential) rewards- money, titles and lands. Basically, they’re hired- the PCs questions are hushed in to silence. They’re supplied with written (and signed, and elaborately stamped) papers to this end. This is all done very quickly- the PCs don’t get a say.

6) Then the end- the sudden sounding of… well, nothing. Hang on, let me write that again. The meeting kinda breaks in to mayhem when suddenly everyone in the room stops, looks up and left (or right) and listens intently to… nothing, by which I mean the obvious (and profound) absence of (a) sound. The effect is unnerving, more than unnerving- seconds later there are shouting people banging on the doors to the chamber and demanding entry, concerned doesn’t cover it. Several of the higher-ups around the table are eventually ushered away by scrums of their guards.

What was that?

After the meeting has broken up, the absence of sound continues to repeat itself- seemingly at the same time on every hour, and throughout the City of Splendours- or else every waking citizen- all at the same time, stops what they are doing to listen to… nothing.

Every hour, as regular as clockwork.

The City of Splendours is on edge, it’s weird, and a little frightening- and no explanation is (immediately) offered. Something is going on… most likely something very bad.

The meeting above, with extended giggling time, lasted for something like an hour, with all four Players on their feet throughout.

The Brothers are then quickly ushered in to a follow up meeting with Leosin Erlanthar, Ontharr Frume, and joined latterly by Remallia Haventree (the ranking Harper delegate on the Council of Waterdeep).

The Brother’s orders, stated briefly before the council broke up, were to continue their investigations in to the Dragon Cult. Well, to that end, the Harpers have got a new lead.

Remallia explains, patiently and repeatedly (the PCs have a fair few questions)- some of the Dragon Cult leaders, known as the Wearers of Purple, wear Dragon Masks (like Rezmir, his (Black) mask disappeared when he was killed). These elite bunch call themselves Wyrmspeakers, there are five of them, although initially only two of them were known to the Harpers- Severin (the Dragon Cult leader) who wears the Red Dragon Mask & Rezmir (RIP) who wore the Black Dragon Mask. The information gathering organisation has in the last few days learned about another Wyrmspeaker- Varram the White, the White Dragon Mask wearer (obviously). Varram is reported to be a favourite of Severin’s. The Harper’s have further learnt that Varram, a surly Dwarf, has been spotted in a small hamlet called Boareskyr Bridge (over the Winding Water), on the Trade Way. Ontharr fetches out a map, the place is all the way back to the Fields of the Dead, near to the Trollclaws- both of which the Brothers passed through during their marathon caravan journey to Waterdeep.

Remallia would like the PCs to head there, immediately, and attempt to locate and capture Varram the White (and as importantly- his mask). The Harpers are convinced that the Dragon Masks are vital to whatever the Cult are planning.

The PCs are very quickly onboard with the idea, and soon after are on board the (Flying) Lighthouse, and en route to Boareskyr Bridge.

The rest of this session follows in the next instalment, however- just a brief heads-up about the Council Scorecard so far, the PCs obviously (at the time) didn’t know anything about this. They were however told by Leosin and Ontharr that all of the members of the Council of Waterdeep command great resources, which could be employed in the fight against the Cult of the Dragon. Basically, the PCs need to keep the high-ups informed and onside- Leosin and Ontharr are the PCs contacts, stay in touch.

And so, the scores on the doors after the first council session are-
The Harpers +3 (5/7/10)
The Order of the Gauntlet +5 (7/9/12)
The Emerald Enclave +1 (5/7/10)
& the various Lords’ Alliance delegates-
Lady Silverhand +3 (7/9/12)
Lord Neverember +2 (5/7/10)
Ambassador Brawnanvil +4 (7/9/12)
King Melandrach +3 (6/8/11)
Marshall Ravengard +5 (7/9/12)
Taern Hornblade +3 (6/8/11)
Sir Isteval +5 (6/8/11)

Note the numbers in the parenthesis, let me explain- at the end of all four council sessions the PCs need to score +5 to garner one favour from the Harpers, +7 would earn them two favours, while +10 would result in three. The numbers in the parenthesis therefore indicate the scores needed for one to three favours from each of the delegates.

Probably more of this in the next council meeting.

More adventure, although not much more, next time…


----------



## Richards

Goonalan said:


> I may have to confess at this point, my first career was in the military, I have the voice- size and presence for the part.



What did you do in the military?

Johnathan


----------



## Goonalan

Richards said:


> What did you do in the military?
> 
> Johnathan




I was a Rock Ape for the best part of a decade.


----------



## Richards

RAF, huh?  Very cool.  Sorry for the interruption - I was just curious.

Johnathan


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #42b The Rise of Tiamat #01b Into the Serpent Hills.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 8
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 8
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 8
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 8
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 8

Secondary PCs.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

The start of the action proper and remember- this is session #42 of our game but only session #01 of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

Oddly Boareskyr Bridge is exactly (I mean- exactly) 500 miles away from Waterdeep, that’s five days travel on the Lighthouse, mostly at full-power ahead. The flying ice castle arrives in the region veiled in cloud. Blagothkus (and Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric)) generate a (minor) storm as it approaches- mainly to drive people indoors and keep away prying eyes (good idea- Rob).

The away team- the Brothers of the First Light, are landed, the PCs enter the hamlet- mostly a collection of tents although with a few wood and/or stone buildings, the largest and most imposing a small but sturdy keep. Home the PCs have been told by Ontharr to a bunch of soldiers from Elturgard. The PCs make a bee-line for this place, and then after an hour of standing around get to chat with a very stiff and serious old major. The fellow is very helpful, although only after he sees the Brother’s papers.

Alas the old major doesn’t know a great deal- only that a Yuan-ti camp infiltrator was killed approximately four days ago in Bolo’s Tentside Inn, the killer was reported to be a gruff Dwarf- name unknown. Soon after the PCs locate the aforementioned tavern, and interview the owner- Bolo, a tough talking female Halfling.

Bolo adds a few details to the story (after a bit of chat and a few gold coins are given over), the killer Dwarf was wearing purple robes (a bit of a giveaway) and accompanied by at least a dozen hooded/cloaked companions- all tall and thin, they could have been barbarian mercenaries. The Dwarf, before he killed the cloaked Yuan-ti, was asking about guides to the Serpent Hills, home to many Yuan-ti- Bolo warns. After the slaying the Dwarf and his company set off immediately and without a guide, heading straight for, you guessed it- the Serpent Hills. That was four days ago, as the major said.

The PCs have their target. Then a short debate- can we follow the trail from the air, from the comfort of the Lighthouse, not a chance says the DM- the group therefore buy up some trail rations (and some other bits of equipment) and then depart, in a rush to get after Varram the White.

Varram’s trail is easy to follow- his company were moving quickly and making no attempt to disguise their tracks. The Brothers spend the rest of the day and a night in the wilds- moving quickly through semi-cultivated lands in to cracked dirt plains studded with low hills and mesas, it’s an arid place- finally bedding down by a dry riverbed.

Then a second day on the trail- in the morning the PCs encounter a clearly visible, but unmarked, grave- it’s old, and therefore left undisturbed by the PCs. The Brothers press on and spend the last hour of light that day exploring a small ruin on the plains- an ancient shrine perhaps, but the stone of the building has been worn smooth by the wind. The Brothers make camp here, convinced that Varram and his company also camped hereabouts.

Remarkably nothing attacks them- I’m doing the Random Encounters RAW, as previous.

Then a third day, and once again the trail is easy to follow- mid-morning several discarded waterskins are found within one of a dozen or so ruined buildings, in what was (probably) once a hamlet.

Later the PCs come across the ruined remains of a much larger settlement, at least fifty ravaged stone buildings, some of them must have once been very large and imposing structures- time and the elements have scoured the place of its history. The ruined town (or temple complex?) is, thankfully, abandoned- although the PCs slow their pace and chose to pass around the outer edge of the ruins. Several of the PCs become agitated, mainly because the DM keeps getting them to make a variety of rolls. The kindly DM is toying with the PCs for a reason- read on.  The PCs insist (to the DM) that they keep a close eye on the ruins as they move away from them.

And thus, they are mostly otherwise engaged when they walk around a butte and straight in to an ambush (of sorts), the temporary camp of a pair of Hill Giants hiding in the lee of the rise, and out of the sun.






The first Hill Giant spots Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter) approaching and brains the warrior with its massive club, remarkably Hotlips (Halfling Rogue) is awake to the action- the Halfling hustles forward and shoots a crossbow bolt in to the great beast. Lummins is also quickly on it, targeting (his favourite) Fireball just behind the first Hill Giant, which burns- and screams, its hair on fire. The second Hill Giant stays back, grabs up a hunk of rock the size of Hotlips and hurls it at the aforementioned Halfling, the Rogue is hurt badly- and sent sprawling (for 25 damage, nice).

The Brothers are in a fight.

Sgt Bobby unleashes Hazirawn, his new (malicious) magical greatsword- the blade slices through the burnt Hill Giant’s flesh like a knife through butter- three hits (with Action Surge) for a total of 62 damage (lots of it Necrotic). The partially incinerated Hill Giant is left screaming and crying like a baby- and trying to get away as fast as it can. It’s going nowhere.

Hotlips fires a crossbow bolt in to the back of the Hill Giant’s skull- the bolt protrudes through the beast’s forehead (a Crit with Sneak Attack for 40 damage). The first Giant falls.

The second Hill Giant looks unsure for a moment- whether to fight or to run, the decision is entirely taken out of its hands. Watt (Human Bard) moves towards it- waves his hands while muttering (sing-song) arcane sounds- a second later and the Hill Giant is gone, squatting in its stead is a fairly small bright green frog.

Alas for the PCs (and later for the Hill Giant) the frog manages to leap in to a crack in the baked earth and thereby escape Watt and Sgt Bobby’s clutches. The Players however take a moment to applaud Jackie (playing Watt) they didn’t know the Bard could do that, several of them are hooting with laughter.

Then, when the PCs are ready, Watt stops concentrating on his Polymorph spell- the Hill Giant screaming, having just reverted to full size while wedged at the bottom of a narrow fissure in the hard-baked ground, reveals itself. Soon after the beast is persuaded to surrender- and then to chat (remember Lummins and Lux (Human Warlock) both speak the Giant tongue).

Odd-Nob, the Hill Giant, is treated well- prior to being released back in to the wilds he reveals (after much questioning) the following-

1) The Serpent Hills are home to many Lizardfolk, and their masters the Yuan-ti.

2) A bunch of people (Varram the White et al, probably) passed this way at least three (or maybe five- see below) days previously. Odd-Nob finds the concept of time slightly confusing, he uses the term ‘yesterthen’ to indicate any time already passed.

3) There are lots more ruins in the Serpent Hills, in short Odd-Nob is not sure where Varram is heading. In translation- the DM is not telling the PCs where Varram and friends are going; they’re going to have to continue to track the Dwarf.

The rest of the day (after a short bout of healing), and the night, pass without further incident.

The fourth day on the trail is a little more interesting- at midday the adventurers stumble upon the remains of a patrol from Elturgard, the group has been decimated- only three (from twelve) of them left alive. It seems they too have encountered Varram and his cohorts. This after a bit of back and forth between the two groups, the wounded soldiers are initially very wary of the PCs- they eventually agree for the Brothers to close with them (and to help/heal them).

Their story is they’re all that’s left of a long-range patrol, they encountered a Dwarf and his companions (Varram et al) approximately four days previously, they’re exhausted and more than a little disorientated- hence they’re a little unsure how much time has passed since the encounter. The Dwarf seemed to be asking for directions. Note- none of the survivors are able to answer the question “directions to where?” All of the troopers, including the captain of the group, involved in the discussion with the Dwarf and his company, were slaughtered. Perhaps their captain was not keen to provide directions, the soldiers heard raised voices- furthermore the captain was clearly disturbed by the Dwarf and his followers. Varram is variously described as being- short, arrogant, violent and awfully sweary (and very very angry). The three soldiers escaped with their lives because they were at the back of their group, and they ran- as fast as they could when they saw their comrades being slaughtered.

The Dwarf’s companions, described as ‘a bunch of tall, thin- cloaked men’, fought like furies.

Lots of good questioning by the PCs here, but I didn’t want to give too much away.

The three survivors are healed, given food and water, and also directions back to Boareskyr Bridge. The PCs add half a day to their march stopping to interact with the broken patrol- they spend the rest of their fourth day looking after the trio, and then part company the next morning.

Again, Varram’s trail is easily found- the fifth day is spent heading in to the Serpent Hills proper, the PCs pass around yet another ruined settlement, this one much larger in size- a town or else a small city- they do not however approach the ruins- the trail leads elsewhere, Varram didn’t stop here.

The Dwarf’s trail does however come to a conclusion at the end of the day’s travel, in yet another set of ruins hidden away in a canyon between two steep bluffs. The hills here are dotted with caves, the PCs therefore proceed cautiously, they quickly discover a (not long, maybe) abandoned campsite close by. Night however is closing in, the Brothers find a nearby ruin and make their own camp, the light fades quickly they therefore have no time to explore the area. The Brothers resolve to stay in hiding, and to keep a keen an eye on the (abandoned) campsite- and double guards for the night watch.

That however is the end of the first session of The Rise of Tiamat.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #43 The Rise of Tiamat #02 Frottage, I would ask you to surrender all of your Philanderers.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 8
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 8
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 8
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 8
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 8

Secondary PCs.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #43 of our game, but only session #02 of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

The PCs are camped in the ruins, at trails end- this, as best as they can tell, is as far as Varram the White and his crew journeyed in to the Serpent Hills. The PCs have found a camp, and more worryingly a clutch of freshly dug graves nearby. Night however is falling; the PCs therefore decide to rest up and watch what they presume to be Varram’s (abandoned?) camp.

Nothing happens for a good long while, it’s not until the wee small hours that Lux (Human Warlock) on watch spots a pair of Trolls nosing around the aforementioned camp, she quickly wakes her friends. Then after a very brief chat- the Trolls are getting closer, and the PCs are (of course) eager for a fight- they launch their attacks. It’s the start of the session- the Players are always eager for a fight at the start of the (game) night, or at least one of them always is. Say hello to Pete- Sgt Bobby Markguth (Human Fighter), he’s going to have a great session tonight.

Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) as usual drops a Fireball in to the mix, note at this point the PCs can only see two Trolls- there’s a third, a tardy fellow who has not yet caught up with his pals. The two Trolls scream- both in flames, a second later the closest takes a crossbow bolt to the side of the head (and is thus reduced from 72 HP to 8 HP in two hits) the latter courtesy of Hotlips (Halfling Rogue). Watt (Human Bard) fires an arrow in to the beast- it drops, for good measure the Bard fires a second arrow in to the other Troll- yeah, that’s right- the Players are so tough they’re pulling their punches. Jackie playing Watt usually goes through her spells in double quick time- word around the table is, she’s saving them for something big. Trolls, it seems, cut no ice with her.

Lux fires a pair of Eldritch Blasts in to the lone survivor (the PCs believe) then Sgt Bobby spends an Action Surge to get to the beast- he almost destroys the creature with two hefty swings of Hazirawn- his new magical (and slightly evil- Shhh, none of the other Players know this) greatsword.

Sgt Bobby cackles with glee, as the blood and gore fly. I’ve had a word with Pete, he’s got to do more monstrous roleplaying if he wants to keep Hazirawn.

Me and my big mouth.

Seconds later, the second Troll (cursed with low Initiative) is also taken down, the bodies of the fallen pair are quickly set on fire, the third Troll stays in hiding, the PCs have not got a scratch on them. The last bad guy has seen enough; he heads back in to the tomb complex double-quick time.

A short while later, during the clear up after the fight, Sgt Bobby (somehow- he rolled a ‘19’ plus bonuses) finds the Trolls tracks, they lead to a very narrow culvert (opening) in to the cliff wall. Furthermore, it’s clear from the tracks that one Troll escaped this way. The opening is too small even for Hotlips- and yet the Fighter insists that the Trolls came (and went) through here (he’s not wrong).

After shrugs the PCs return to their vigil, or else to sleep, and awake four or more hours later ready to face the day, and ready to continue their pursuit of Varram the White (and his mask).

After a brief scope around the ruins in daylight- nothing much else is found, the PCs investigate the broken statues that seem to guard the way in to a high cavern entrance- the cliff wall here is carved with the strangest of sights. The images depicted show stars and planets, faceless tyrants and kings, and a variety of other fantastical scenes including a many-headed dragon (Tiamat, of course) emerging from what looks to be a river of fire. I thought I’d throw that one in there. The skill of the carvers has however been lost in places, areas of the cliff-face have been worn smooth by the steady hand of entropy.

Then the scared and partially broken twenty-foot-tall statues turn to face our intrepid quintet.





"Halt. You come before Diderius, ether walker and conduit of clairvoyance. Behold ye now his wondrous triumphs. Diderius extends wisdom, and Diderius offers knowledge. Which do you seek?"

Watt (Jackie), Lummins (Rob), Hotlips (Sandy) & Lux (still Sandy) chorus back more or less in unison- “Wisdom & Knowledge”, it seems they’ve got the hang of this.

Sgt Bobby (Pete) mutters “kiss-asses”, and kinda skulks about a bit.

A sign of things to come.

The statues reply- "Diderius shall grant you what you seek, but only if you heed him and continue to show proper respect!"

Watt quickly summarises- “This is Diderius’ home (and possibly his tomb)- he was a seeker of knowledge and wisdom, we should show respect, and listen to any other voices we hear.”

Lux begins pre-warning Hotlips, and more specifically Sgt Bobby- basically, the rough-house Fighter needs to be on his best behaviour.

Fat chance.

Up a ladder and in to the cave mouth- Watt notes the residue of an illusion here- depicting a simple but well-appointed tomb- then through a large stone door and in to a wide passage leading to another stone door. Six black stone statues of cowled and robed figures with staffs (Wizards?), arranged in pairs, guard the way to the far stone door.

Four of the five adventurers are suddenly struck by the same thought- "Some secrets are not meant for mortal minds to know. Look away from the darkness in which such knowledge hides."

No warning for Sgt Bobby though.

The statues turn in unison to face the approaching PCs, four of the five adventurers look away instinctively- Watt shouts for Sgt Bobby to “look away” also, but alas the Bard is much too late.

“There’s not even a face in here- shoddy workmanship”, Bobby states, while peering deeply in to the cowled recess of the nearest statue, the Fighter (the lucky bugger) makes his save. Pete is gurning like a fool (apposite) while Sandy & Jackie berate him, as per normal.

Hotlips leads the way- the group pass on and to the next door, and after a little caution in to the chamber beyond- a large domed room with a high-ceiling, with a balcony/ledge circling fifteen feet above. The entire floor of the chamber is an intricate mosaic- a knight with glowing sword fights against a Chimera (the PCs quickly identify the beast), the confrontation bathed in the rays of a glowing sun.

Suddenly the tiles start shifting- flipping over, turning… Lummins, Hotlips and Sgt Bobby spot the danger and are ready for the two-dimensional tile Chimera when it flies up from the floor of the chamber.





Alas, the highest of the PCs initiative rolls is Lux, and she’s surprised- the second highest is Lummins with an adjusted ‘7’, it had to happen one day. The Chimera takes flight, and while in motion bathes the PCs in flame- yep, all of them. It gets worse- all five PCs fail their saves, only Hotlips with her Evasion manages to soften the blow- that’s 37 Fire damage each, except for the Halfling.

There is swearing.

Much, much swearing.

I have never heard ladies swear so loudly, or so longly.

The tile Chimera takes off- heading up towards the ledge, Hotlips hits it with a crossbow bolt, while Sgt Bobby flails ineffectively with Hazirawn (that’s a ‘1’) as the creature gains altitude.

Just to note, three of the five PCs (Lux, Lummins & Watt) are bloodied- nice work.

Pete isn’t happy.

Lummins hits the beast with three (out of five) of his Scorching Rays, and then scurries away from his comrades. Hotlips fires another crossbow bolt in to the beast and runs in the opposite direction in to a shadowy corner to hide, the frustrated Rogue is aware that her crossbow bolts are doing very little damage to the brute, but the Chimera is fifteen feet up- in the air.

The PCs are trying to spread out- they don’t want to suffer the Chimera’s fiery breath again.

Sgt Bobby has the same problem as Hotlips, the Fighter throws a dagger at the beast (a hit, but for very little damage), he therefore gets his Second Wind and then screams at Lux- “make me Fly, witch!” (Pete’s sailing close to the wind already).

Lux goes one better- she casts Fly on Sgt Bobby and Hotlips, and then backs all the way out of the chamber.

The tile Chimera swoops down again, and tears in to Sgt Bobby- the Dragon head bites, the Goat head butts with its horns, and the Lion claws, all three hits- and now Sgt Bobby (Pete) is full on swear storm, and well below bloodied.

Remember Sgt Bobby was a sword and board guy- well, he ain’t no more with Hazirawn clutched in his murderous hands. He ditched two points of AC for his shield- and now he’s a much easier target.

The Chimera immediately attempts to fly up and away again- Sgt Bobby instinctively lashes out with Hazirawn and cuts through it, scattering broken tiles throughout the chamber.

A moment later Lummins gets to Sgt Bobby with an enhanced Cure Wounds, just as the big bad Fighter takes to the air- charging (swooping?) in to his prey, alas at the last moment the Chimera somehow turns side on- making it much harder for the warrior to connect with his greatsword (Disadvantage on his attacks).

Not for Sgt Bobby- two out of three of his attacks (with added Action Surge) are hits, the tiled beast is shattered and almost spent. Hotlips also floats up to savage the foe, but barely manages to scratch the beast (resistance and low damage rolls), and Watt’s much enhanced Shatter spell (really low damage 5d8 = ‘3’, ‘2’ & ‘1’ x 3, the Chimera saves for half) is also not enough. The tile Chimera is going to survive for another round of terror… Woo-hoo!

At which point Lux makes her way back in to the chamber, she had been watching the fight from the corridor- peeking through a gap in the door. The Warlock fires an Eldritch Blast in to the Chimera- it shatters spectacularly sending shards of tile ricocheting around the chamber (for a few points of damage for each PC, because the DM forgot about the Warlock and is now pissed).

That was a very nice fight, of course, the PCs- and Players are less inclined to agree.

The PCs, after a very brief chat, and some general grumpiness- they hate it when their PCs take a battering, and pointedly ignoring the door in the chamber marked ‘safe’ in chalk- retreat back the way they came. They, heads bowed (all of them), exit back through the corridor with the statue wizards, and all the way back out on to the ledge. A short rest is taken, uninterrupted, and with Sgt Bobby on guard throughout.

The Players are mostly sulking, there’s very little chat.

Just to note around the table when the PCs take a rest (Short or Extended) it often also signals a ten-minute time out for the Players.

Then, after much healing, they’re back in again, same routine- heads down as they pass the statues, and back in to the tile chamber. Hotlips is the first to spot that the tiles on the floor are slowly regenerating, the Chimera is being reconstructed. Sgt Bobby starts smashes up the regenerating tiles, that is until Lux and Watt barking at him to stop makes him reconsider his actions- or else he just can’t be bothered to argue with them. Watt and Lux’s concerns are as follows- 1) they’re supposed to be respecting the place, not vandalising it, and 2) Sgt Bobby is making a helluva noise.

We break for a brief time out (another), as the DM tries to placate the soon to be warring parties. Here we go again.

Back to the game…

Hotlips checks out the rest of the chamber- the door marked ‘safe’ (in chalk) opens in to a dank and dark area with a well in it (maybe), while the double doors to the north have something very heavy pressing on them from the other side. The Halfling Rogue, after a bunch of good to great rolls, correctly surmises that there has been a collapse beyond these portals, opening them would be foolish. Lastly there’s a downward sloping passage to the south east, not investigated yet.

In to the ‘safe’ room, there’s a well- with a rope and bucket, and a basin (of sorts) with a lever nearby. A short while later Lummins discovers there’s water in the well, the Priest of Lathander (with a little help from Hotlips to check for traps) empties the water in to the basin and then pulls the lever. The water (when the lever is pulled) disappears through a formerly plugged outlet and can be heard gurgling through hidden pipes within the wall.

Most odd.

Lummins, with a little help from his friends, repeats the action several more times- to the same effect, where does the water go? And, why? These are the questions the PCs need to know the answers to, it seems.

Hotlips is briefly lowered in to the well- the walls however are dotted with nasty looking red fungi that seem to weep a bloody substance; the Halfling gets in a bit of a panic (or else Sandy does) and is eventually hauled back up before the area below can be properly investigated.

Shame, I had a Troll down there waiting for the Rogue.

Back out to the mosaic chamber- the tile Chimera is definitely regenerating, after a brief game of guesstimate the PCs reckon that it will be ready to redeploy in about 24 hours.

Then down the sloped corridor- with Hotlips, as usual, leading the way.

Before the non-sneaky PCs even set off to follow the Halfling down the slope there’s a sudden grinding noise, the sun section of the tile mosaic on the floor swiftly slides aside and a ball of bones (skeletal parts) easily five feet in diameter shoots up through the newly revealed hatch and then goes bowling after the now scurrying Halfling- down the slope. The hatch of course closes up again.

Lux, Lummins and Watt scream a variety of warnings at Hotlips.

Hotlips spots the danger and screams some more.

Sgt Bobby laughs like a drain- “look at her go… her little legs…”, the Fighter dissolves in to belly laughs.





The result of which is… inevitable, the various bone limbs reach out to scoot the skeletal ball along the corridor faster- the Halfling is mown down, but only briefly (and for only 5 damage, thanks to Evasion) the skeletal ball careers on- in to an as yet unseen chamber, and somewhere there smashes to a halt.

There follows five to ten minutes of intense investigations, basically Hotlips has wandered in to the danger zone, so it’s now her job to find out how the trap works, and then to nullify it. The other PCs are not venturing in to the corridor until the fix is in.

Hotlips discovers two things- the very well-hidden pressure plate that activates the trap, she cannot however disarm it, a chalk outline is therefore scrawled on to the floor in the hope that the PCs will remember it is there and avoid it. Secondly a secret compartment set in to the wall- like a shaft for a dumbwaiter (which is exactly what it is). Hotlips could fit down the shaft easily, but she’s disinclined to do so, at the moment- maybe later.

So, forward- down the passage and in to another chamber, this one complete with faded tapestries on almost every wall, and with a shaft of light streaming in from high on the southern wall. There’s a door opposite the sloped passage, and nearby the shattered remains of the skeletal ball, also a much grander pair of stone doors to the north.

Again, a voice speaks, although only inside the heads of four of the five PCs-

"Humility proffered in the manner of Mystril shelters those opening the way to seeking knowledge."

All four PCs (three Players) automatically scream at Sgt Bobby- “don’t touch anything”, and then explain what they have heard.

Hotlips, meantime is sent for a sneak around the strange shaped chamber (a triangle with the pointy bit truncated) while the clever folk figure out the riddle- Lux works out what priests of Mystril do to show respect to their god- head bowed, hands held high as if holding a lamp. Lux and Watt quickly deduce that the way forward is through the double doors to the north, adopting the attitude of respectful Mystril priests.

Meantime Hotlips has gingerly lifted a few of the tapestries away from the walls- and found two upright sarcophagi embedded in the revealed stone surfaces- that’s not good, she concludes.

Which just leaves the plain looking door ahead to be investigated, no sound- no traps, the door leads in to a short passage with an identical door ahead, oddly the Halfling thinks she can hear crying coming from beyond the second door.

After a brief chat the PCs decide to head this way first, after Hotlips again checks the new door- and in to another oddly shaped chamber (the mirror of the first) although this placed is decked out like a study-cum-library, it’s very dusty here and alas the shelves are all empty.

Seconds later the sound of crying fades, and Ilda appears.

Ilda is a robed young human woman, and more disturbing- transparent, “she’s a Ghost”, Lux states confidently.





The PCs decide to chat, which is fortunate as Ilda begins by screaming at the intruders- issuing dire warnings (and threats) should the PCs attempt to steal anything from the tomb of her master- Diderius. Watt and Lux swing in to action, with Lummins helping out here and there, the trio eventually convince Ilda that the Brothers are here in search of Varram the White, and his companions, and not here to despoil.

There follows nearly twenty minutes of roleplay during which the PCs learn the following from Ilda-

1) This is Diderius the Diviner’s tomb, and during his life his scrying chambers- the great Diviner was regularly visited by kings and emperors who paid him fortunes to work his magic.

2) There is a very powerful divination pool within the complex. Note Watt (smart ass) figures out that the well and the water basin they found earlier must supply the water to the divining pool.

3) Ilda is sad because before he died Diderius, her beloved master, accused her of losing one of his precious books, a tome called ‘Transubstantiality across Potentialities’. Ilda would (obviously) like the PCs to look for the tome.

Note the PCs rolls are high throughout the above, and the roleplaying suitably great- even Sgt Bobby gets involved at one point. Lastly-

4) Ilda is aware that there are at present other strangers within the tomb complex, she would say more- i.e. tell the PCs all she knows, but… she’s so sad, right now. If only they could find the missing book.

So, the PCs have a book to find. After polite adieu’s (they’ll be back) the PCs retrace their steps in to the previous chamber, make like respectful priests of Mystril, and push open the great doors to the north.

In to a throne room.





Sat on the massive stone throne is an unmoving, but regal looking, figure- robed and with a long white beard, and easily over ten feet tall.

And before the throne a pile of treasure- silver coins and jewellery, and at least one potion flask.

“Don’t!” Issued simultaneously by Watt and Lux, but a little too late because Sgt Bobby heads over to the treasure pile…

Then a voice, rich and eloquent, the figure speaks-

"Ye who seek Diderius's insight must first furnish tribute, that Diderius might work his mighty magic. Lay such tribute at my feet or depart."

There follows a ten minute, sometimes (very) tetchy, debate- the crux of the matter is this- the PCs quickly figure out they have to add to the treasure pile in order to pass through the door to the west, which they also figure is the direction they need to go. Sgt Bobby (Pete) in his own words- “don’t pay tribute to no-one”.

The ten-minute (very tetchy) debate centres on the fact that for a good while (about ten minutes) Sgt Bobby refuses to put money in to the pile, even when all of the other PCs (and Players) offer to supply Sgt Bobby with the money to pay to pass.

Lummins offers the good Sgt ten gold pieces, so that he can pay one- nine profit.

It’s still a ‘no’ from Pete.

Note, at the end of this session we have time to reprise the argument above, with three Players asking (maybe hectoring is a better word) Pete about why he is, and in quotes (for legal reasons), “such an arse?” Hey-ho, we’ve been here before. The crux of the matter (once again) is this- Sgt Bobby (according to Pete, and he should know) bows to no man. The other three Players offer the following counter-arguments (again)-

a) Sgt Bobby (Pete) plays ball and does what he’s told when it suits him- a variety of examples are provided.

b) Sgt Bobby is good at the things he does (mostly fighting stuff) several of the other PCs (played by his friends, including his wife) are good at other things- one of those things is roleplaying, and talking, and asking questions- and finding stuff out. Without the ‘finding out of things’ there can be very little fighting- the plot must go on etc.

c) More directly, why does Pete constantly make it difficult for his friends to enjoy the game.

There’s a few more arguments I’ve missed off the list, but the squabbling kinda wandered around a bit. It’s the above three points, and particularly the last one, that hit home (maybe, for a bit) with Pete.

Pete plays the “that’s what my character is like” card several times, at least once too many as it happens, as Jackie (his wife) eventually (at last) tells him to “grow up”, followed in her most exasperated voice by- “it’s just a game!”

But that’s for later… and, rest assured, if your eyes only skimmed some of the above then don’t worry because you’ll read it again, and again, and… well, we’re still playing and we’re still falling out.

So, eventually… all five PCs drop a gold coin in to the treasure pile.

The stone door to the west grinds open, and the massive bearded figure on the throne signals for the PCs to pass on, and so they do- Hotlips, as always, taking the lead.

The Halfling sneaks down a set of stairs, and peers in to the lit chamber ahead- at a large stone table a clutch of tall humanoid figures sit- all dressed in rough clothing. All five of the figures possess the strangest of beards which seem to consist of knots of writhing appendages- most odd. The quintet are all smoking (cigars) and playing cards, a very odd game of cards.

They’re playing an Infernal version of Happy Families (see later).

The Players didn’t get the joke either, but I was laughing all the while (inside).

The five figures are engrossed in their game, Hotlips can’t understand what they are saying- nor can any of the other PCs, they’re speaking in Infernal. However (after a ‘20’ Monster Knowledge check) the Halfling is certain that the creatures are Bearded Devils- all five of them.

That’s a lot of Devils.

The Halfling Rogue goes to sneak back to her friends, but is interrupted…

“You may as well come in. We heard the door open.” One of the Bearded Devil’s declares, in the Common tongue.

Note, Hotlips Stealth check was a ‘9’, she’d forgotten about that.

All five PCs descend the stair to see the Devils, who continue at their card game talking in the Common tongue now.

“Cokbox, I would ask you for all of your Murderers.”
“I have no Murderers, Snotflinch. It is now my go.”
“Frottage, I would ask you to surrender all of you Philanderers.”

The Bearded Devil named Frottage hands over two cards.

“There are my Philanderers, Cokbox- well played.”
“Most thank you, Frottage.”

The PCs are ignored, until a seething Sgt Bobby (somehow, he’s en route to being offended) draws his sword (Hazirawn) and makes for the Devils, at which point the closest of the quintet points at a set of stairs exiting the chamber to the south.

“I think you’ll find that Varram went that way”, the Bearded Devil (actually Frottage) simply states.

That however is the (frustrating) end of the session.

There’s a lot of “this is mad…” from several of the Players, and then we descend rapidly in to the bickering described above.

More action, less falling-out, next time.

Remember, as Bill Hicks used to say- it’s just a ride.

Strap-in.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #44 The Rise of Tiamat #03 The Throne Guardian Toll Booth.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 8
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 8
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 8
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 8
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 8

Secondary PCs.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #44 of our game, but only session #03 of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

After a brief falling out last session, we’re all back in-game, and in a much better place…

The PCs are mid-conversation with a pack of five Bearded Devils, the Devils are polite and insistent- the much sought Varram the White has ventured down the stairs exiting to the south of this chamber, and about an hour ago. The Devils are keen that the PCs should know this.

The PCs are, of course, highly suspicious of the Devils- several of them (okay, at least one of them) is looking for an excuse to start killing the infernal bastards (that’d be Pete, I mean Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter)).

Lux (Human Warlock) and Watt (Human Bard) however swing in to action with the chat, the pair quickly ascertain that the five Bearded Devils work for Varram but are ‘off-shift’ at the moment, one of the Devils (Frottage, again) mumbles something about “union rates”. It also becomes obvious to the chatty pair that the Devils know a lot more than they are telling.

Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) wants to fire up his Zone of Truth and start asking a few more hardball questions but the Devils (politely) object.

“It would be awfully bad show if you just started casting spells on us, that’s prejudice. How would you like it if we cast spells on you? I’d like you to think about that for a minute, please. How would you feel? You’d be upset wouldn’t you?”
Frottage states.

Sgt Bobby isn’t happy at all, but Pete’s having fun with it- rather than being an ass.

Eventually after ten more minutes of hilarious (in places) roleplay a deal is struck- Frottage and friends (Cokbox, Snotflinch, Phlembandit, and Peewee) are willing to say more- lots more, but only if they’re paid 200gp, five minutes later and the price is down to 150gp.

Note the Bearded Devils all look like George V, only with small stubby horns and snake-like beard appendages.

The chat continues, how does this work in your game, quite often I imagine the film version of our game- during which in instances like this one, the PCs (every now and then) break from the action to huddle up (US Football style) and chitter-chat in hushed whispers amongst themselves.

While the monsters… well, look mystified.

Finally, a decision is (nearly) made- the PCs are going to go back to Ilda the Ghost and see what she thinks (and/or advises) about the presence of the Devils et al. Don’t ask me how we got here, but that’s what happens.

The thing is the Players are not sure how to play this. Violence is an option, of course, but they also want to find out what the Devil’s know.

Anyway, so the PCs (after apologies) retreat out of the chamber, back up the stairs and past the ten-foot-tall fellow on the throne- paying 1gp each as they exit, and then back in to the dusty empty library and to Ilda.

Note the PCs only have to leave an offering when they pass through the door in to the Devil’s chamber, however at no point did I tell them this- so that’s 10gp for the Throne Guardian so far.

Ilda, after listening to the PCs for a while- mostly shrugging along to their story, states that she is also prepared to tell the PCs more (about this place) but only if they- a) retrieve the lost book, and b) kill or clear out the despoilers within the tomb (that means the Devils and Varram the White).

The PCs chat some more. It’s very chatty tonight- we’ve been in-game for nearly an hour at this point.

Then- there’s a plan. I’ll not spoil the surprise except to say that all members of the Brothers of the First Light are in agreement.

The PCs say adieu (they’ll be back) to Ilda once again, head through the throne room- paying the Guardian (15gp now) and down the stairs in to the Devil’s chamber. Lummins has cast his Zone of Truth spell already. Lux hands over 150gp and the Devils agree to five minutes of questioning.

Five minutes real-time the (firm, but fare) DM states, and then takes an age with the Devil’s much considered, and often verbose, answers.

Remarkably all five PCs get involved with the Q&A.

Note, Lummins is using his Zone of Truth, the Devils however have Magic Resistance, and remember they are also aware that the spell has been cast. They have advantage on their saves versus the spell, and yet all of them fail to do so, also remember that Lummins is aware that they have failed their saves.

So, they’re telling the truth- and seemingly happy to do so… the PCs learn, in the order that the questions are asked-

a) Within the tomb the Devils have fought and killed undead creatures.

b) Varram has lost his Dragon mask.

c) Varram and the Devils are here to consult the Divination pool- actually the Devils use the term ‘Looking Pool’, sadly it takes over two minutes to determine that the ‘Looking Pool’ is in fact the Divination pool- shame that. They’re going to use the ‘Looking Pool’ to find out where the lost Dragon mask is.

d) The Divination pool is further on in to the complex (and not down the southern stairs).

e) The Devils work for a fallen angel (now Archduchess of Avernus) by the name of Zariel.

f) Zariel wants Tiamat out of the Nine Hells.

Time’s up!

Oh, how I laughed- actually, the PCs/Players were a little less amused, particularly with my rambling shambolic answer to c) which took over half the allotted time to get said.

Just as an example answer d) went a little like this-

Watt: “Where is the Divination pool?”
Frottage: “Err… [Frottage looks around the room for several seconds]. If that’s north [Frottage points north]. And that’s south [Frottage points South]. Like on a compass!”
[SILENCE] Eventually…
Frottage: “Do you understand me. North? South? Like on a compass?”
Watt (and all other PCs): [Screaming & yelling] “Yes, we understand.”
Frottage: “Sorry, I just wanted to make sure- and there’s really no need to shout!”
[SILENCE] Eventually…
Watt (and all other PCs): [Screaming & yelling] “Yes, we understand.”
Frottage: “Well it’s over there [Frottage points in a vaguely westerly direction].

As I say, I think it went very well.

So, that’s the first part of the plan- now the second bit, time for the PCs to get their money back- the hard way. But the Bearded Devils are ready and waiting- there’s no surprise round for the scheming two-faced PCs, my poor sweet Devils- betrayed when they were just trying to be helpful.





Sgt Bobby rolls a ‘20’ for his initiative (the bastard) and with an Action Surge (and Hazirawn) kills Frottage (my innocent, beautiful, young Frottage). Bobby screams his delight and then seconds later is surrounded by all four of the remaining Bearded Devils who enter a frenzy- remarkably he’s only hit once, but the glaive wound bleeds profusely.

Watt fires two arrows in to the nearest Devil (the first a Crit), the Bard knows the Devils are Magic Resistant and so is doing this old skool. Lummins hits the Radiance of the Dawn button, and then kick starts his Spiritual Weapon- one of the Devils is now badly wounded- the room is bathed in the Light of Lathander. Hotlips (Halfling Rogue) enters Stab Fury Mode, and seconds later another of the Devils is also badly wounded.

Lux fires Eldritch Blasts at the two badly wounded Devils- one dies (Peewee), the other only just survives.

The Devils are really not winning this fight.

As if to emphasise this point Sgt Bobby (and Hazirawn) cuts down the other badly wounded Bearded Devil (Snotflinch), and then savages a second- the Devils have had enough, alas Sgt Bobby hasn’t. With an Inspiration Point the Fighter decapitates the badly wounded Phlembandit.

Which just leaves Cokbox, who drops to his knees, and swears he’ll be good- and cries out- “I say, would you mind awfully not slaying me?”

After five more minutes of chat the PCs finally oblige, the Bearded Devil- Cokbox lives, for now- more questions follow, although the price eventually agreed is to allow Cokbox to leave the tomb alive, after his interrogation.

Oh, but before that Watt and Lummins manage to staunch the bleeding wound on Sgt Bobby, the Fighter is soon all better again (well, almost).

Lummins fires up his Zone of Truth again, and the PCs learn the following from Cokbox-

1) Down the stairs to the south is the treasure vault, home to a bunch of undead guardians. Cokbox is not sure what sort of undead the guardians are- he describes them as ‘spectral’ and when that doesn’t suffice he states that they are also ‘floaty’, and ‘rather upset’.

2) Varram the White has been gone for some time (over an hour), he went on to the Looking Pool (to the west) with a bunch of his Dragon Cultists, they have not returned. The Bearded Devils were playing cards in effort to determine which of them was going to go looking for Varram and his friends.

3) The last orders Varram gave the Devils was to wait here and attack anyone (or thing) that emerged from the treasure vault. “Which would have been us if we followed your directions”, Watt helpfully states. Cokbox shrugs and replies- “What can you do? We’re Devils- what did you expect?”

The PCs have lots more questions but alas Cokbox has reached the outer limits of his knowledge regarding Varram et al.

After more chatter it is agreed that the PCs will escort Cokbox out of the tomb complex- this after first getting the Devil to swear not to re-enter the place. Thirty minutes later and the adventurers are back in the room- Cokbox is outta here.

Note- the Throne Guardian has now taken 25gp from the PCs total, there’s a job in this.

So, we’re back in the Devil’s chamber (now sans Devils), the options are- the stairs down to the treasure vault (and undead), or else further in to the complex and to the Divination pool (and Varram and company). There’s a vote, 5-0. The treasure vault and the undead it is.

So, Hotlips leading the way the Brothers descend the stairs- the Halfling Rogue checking every step of the way down. The only item found is an open hollow space (a shaft going up) in the wall and strewn about the remains of the dumbwaiter that went in the shaft. Best guess the opening emerges in the sloping corridor above this area, as found previously by Hotlips.

The PCs press on to a door, untrapped, and then Lummins fires up the Bless spell and they head in- to a well-appointed bedroom-cum-study, very nice. Cautiously the PCs enter, spread about a bit- snooping, but swords and spells in hand (as it were).

Which is fortunate as seconds later the undead arrive- through the walls.





Suddenly Spectres (four of) and Wraiths (two of) are charging through the walls of the chamber- swooping and flying at the PCs. Lux fails to Banish one of the Wraiths. Sgt Bobby and Hazirawn slice a Spectre clean in two- it fades to nothing with a hollow scream.

Hotlips is briefly hemmed in to a corner by a Spectre, the Halfling however manages to dodge past the ghostly undead and get in behind a Wraith reaching for Sgt Bobby. The Rogue stabs the creature with her magical rapier, the undead creature howls in pain.

Watt uses his Dissonant Whispers to cause the second Wraith, threatening Lummins, to flee the area- the undead scurries back through the nearest wall, “It’ll be back”, the Bard warns.

Lummins shrugs, nonchalant, hoists his holy symbol of Lathander in the air and incants- Turn Undead, the three remaining Spectres are ripped to shreds, the Wraith- the only undead remaining in the chamber (for now) doesn’t even blink.

There’s a brief pause in the game as the Players stop to applaud Rob (Lummins), they love these kick ass moments when one PC hits the sweet spot.

Lux fires an Eldritch Blast in to the Wraith, Sgt Bobby (with a little Bardic Inspiration) savages it- the Wraith is cut clean in two, and fades to nothing. Seconds later, with all of the PCs ready and waiting, the second Wraith flies through a wall and straight at the hateful Priest of Light- Lummins.

Some of the PCs (alas) have readied actions- the bastards, when did they start learning the rules.

Hotlips dodges in to stab at the undead foe with her magical rapier, Watt- while waiting for the Wraith’s return has got ready his magical bow- the Bard fires two arrows in to the fiend. The Wraith hate in its burning eyes, however makes it to the Priest- and throttles Lummins, or at least has a real good go. I roll a Crit- Yay! For 40 Necrotic damage. Lummins fails his Constitution save- his hit point total is reduced by 40 also, he’s down- and dying.

The Wraith, seemingly grinning- or is that the DM, attempts to flee through the opposite wall, fate or rather karma gets in the way, Lux kills the undead beast with another of her Eldritch Blasts, a Crit- as it happens. What goes around comes around.

Seconds later of course Lummins is back in the land of the living and gasping for air, courtesy of the Bard’s healing song.

Gah! Bring me more Wraiths.

Still Lummins’ hit point maximum is reduced to about twenty, the debate that follows is short and to the point, although in a non-confrontational way you understand. The PCs are going to search the room (for treasure) and then retreat for an extended rest. Note all of the PCs really took a beating fighting the tile Chimera, they’ve all spent 75% of their healing hit dice already.

So, the room is taken apart in search of, well… anything, there are lots of books on the shelves (some valuable), and between the bed and the wall a crumbling copy of a tome called- Transubstantiality across Potentialities. The tome Ilda is searching for- quest complete, they just need to return to the quest-giver. There’s also a silver ewer and some fine goblets- yoink, they’re taken; and in a chest a whole bunch of stuff- a pair of scrolls, a ring, and several beautiful (and immaculate- no rot) silk robes. Plenty of things for the PCs to examine during their forthcoming extended rest.

Hotlips also finds a secret compartment, actually just a loose brick that slots out of a wall- there’s nothing hidden there, then the Halfling notes the runes carved on the inward facing side of the brick. Lux and Lummins examine the object and determine the runes constitute some sort of magical ward (skill checks okay but not great). The brick is broken- the runes, well… ruined.

Then retrace their steps (yet again) and the PCs head all the way back to the library, with another 5gp for the Throne Guardian (30gp so far) on the way.

That Throne Guardian is well minted, as the youth say around here (probably about a decade ago, I’m an increasingly old git).

The rest of the session is played out swiftly, we’re over time already and the Players are keen to park their PCs in a well-earned extended rest. A bit of what follows is added on later via e-mail.

Back in the library Ilda is shown (but not given) the missing book, only shown because the PCs want to first hear what the Ghost has to say, which is this-

1) An age ago (or more) a bunch of Yuan-ti and their Lizardfolk servitors broke in to the tomb, they explored deep in to the complex and have been using it ever since as a hide-out, and of course making use of the Divination pool.

2) The Divination pool exacts a price for its use- in blood, the more it has been used the greater the price that has to be paid. The Yuan-ti, Ilda has observed on her spectral travels through the tomb, sacrifice humanoids (et al) which they capture in the Serpent Hills in order to make the Divination pool work. The implication being (which the PCs understand) is they too will have to sacrifice a sentient being in order to activate the device.

3) The pool allows the scryer to see past (or through) a variety of magical protections that would otherwise block the watcher.

4) The pool can also exact a high price on the scryer, several of the Yuan-ti, Ilda has observed, were rendered insane by the device, berserk style insane… so, there’s that.

Ilda completes her assessment of the situation.

However, the information gathering process does not run smoothly, between info point 2) and info point 3) Ilda notices that the PCs have been stealing from the tomb- to wit the silk robes and items taken from the ‘treasure vault’ (actually Diderius’ bedroom). She’s not happy- it gets fraught for a while, particularly when Sgt Bobby starts waving Hazirawn about.

Eventually Lummins and Watt (bad rolls from Lux) calm things down and we get to info point 3) and then 4) at which point things get twitchy again when Ilda starts screaming at the PCs to “Now, go and kill this wretched Dwarf- Varram”, and then starts yelling that the PCs should kill all of the other intruders, specifically the Yuan-ti. Basically, Ilda loses it…

Next stop however for the PCs is a snooze, but Ilda is insistent that they act now- remember she’s a crazy Ghost and the PCs represent her best chance (for centuries) of getting rid of the intruders.

In the end Watt prevents the fight from starting- the Bard roughly shoves the missing text- Transubstantiality across Potentialities, in to Ilda’s spectral hands, instinctively she grasps the book- and in that moment her spirit is finally laid to rest.

The PCs make camp where they are, set watch and settle down to investigate their new-found treasures, and of course to get a much-needed extended rest.

The tomb is deserted, not much (save the lone Troll, and the Yuan-ti- and I’m saving these for a rainy day) could stumble upon the encamped PCs, I’m speaking from a Wandering Monsters POV, so- the Brothers of the First Light rest easy.

Next session, well… more of the same.


----------



## Richards

Awww...I rather liked Frottage.

Johnathan


----------



## Goonalan

Richards said:


> Awww...I rather liked Frottage.
> 
> Johnathan




I did too, it was semi-remarkable at the time, I came up with the names of the Devils in four seconds flat, they all introduced themselves of course- I think it was Watt the Bard (Jackie) that got me to make up their names on the spot, the Devils were a little put out that the PCs found their names so amusing.

They were incredibly polite throughout the chatter.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #45 The Rise of Tiamat #04 Shot by Both Sides.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 8
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 8
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 8
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 8
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 8

Secondary PCs.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #45 of our game, but only session #04 of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

The PCs are still in the tomb of Diderius the Diviner, they know all about Varram the White- he’s lost his Dragon mask and has come here to use the Divination pool to try and find it. They also know which direction the Dwarf and his followers went (and didn’t come back from). The Brothers are also aware that the Divination pool requires the sacrifice of a sentient being to use it (grisly, choices- do the PCs make such a sacrifice?) and that the device can drive the scryer insane- nice!

Rise and shine the PCs complete their extended rest, and then on with their adventure- and Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) is feeling much better today after playing with a Wraith last session.

First up however a division of the spoils garnered from Diderius’s bedroom- that’s a Ring of Poison Resistance attuned by Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter)- he’s the front line and possibly fighting Yuan-ti sometime soon, the PCs presume. This after Sgt Bobby stakes his claim to the item and delivers a short lecture on the Yuan-ti, in summary they’re a bunch of nasty (poisonous) bastards, like Drow- only with scales. There are also a couple of scrolls, taken by Lummins- both Protection from Energy. The silver ewer and matching goblets also turn out to be magical, although their use is unclear at present- Lux (Human Warlock) grabs the set.

Then, back to the chamber in which they encountered the Bearded Devils, paying the Throne Guardian en route (35gp collected so far). The Throne Guardian has been christened “Tolly” (Toll Booth) by Watt (Human Bard)- he’s a laugh-riot.

Then through the Devils former chamber, and cautiously on- Hotlips (Halfling Rogue), of course, leading the way, in to the Divination pool chamber. There’s a dead Dragon Cultist on the floor, and signs (perhaps) of a fight here. There are two pairs of stone double doors leading from the chamber- Hotlips determines that the southern doors are blocked- as per the pair of doors they found earlier in the tile Chimera chamber. The presumed collapse has effectively made the way in to this chamber all the more difficult (funny that) effectively blocking the short cut.  No sound from the northern doors… they’re left alone for now, although not before the Halfling determines that they are neither trapped nor locked.

The rest of the chamber is searched, arrows are found- stone-tipped, with intricate snake-carvings on the arrow heads- these are the weapons of the Yuan-ti, its swords drawn and spells ready for the PCs. The Divination chamber (and pool) is swiftly forgotten- the Yuan-ti attackers came through the northern doors.

Ready… Sgt Bobby barges the portals open… and the Fighter stumbles in to a tomb.

Diderius’s tomb to be exact.

The (crazy) warrior approaches a sarcophagi situated in the raised centre of the chamber, on the walls of the room are frescoes of weird and wonderful humanoids- seemingly performing magics and rituals.

A feeling as much as a voice- the conscience of four of the PCs is suddenly pricked- ‘it would be disrespectful to disturb anything here- everything should remain as it is’, four of the PCs instinctively (they believe) sense.

Three (or four- depending on whether we’re counting PCs or Players) shout varieties of “DON’T!” at Sgt Bobby (that’s Pete).

Watt follows up with a gabbled explanation, basically- “don’t touch anything.” Sgt Bobby (now a team player) takes a step back, although still ready for action.

Watt, eventually, heads forward to examine the sarcophagi, as he climbs to the top step of the dais a voice booms out from within the stone coffin-

"You approach Diderius in repose. I know what you seek."

And then-

"Yuan-ti have taken the one called Varram beyond their portal in the northern wall. Be prepared, for I shall open the way to peril."

Diderius only gets to ‘the way’ when all five PCs (four Players) once again shout “DON’T!”, or else some variation on the theme.

There follows a slightly weird conversation in which the PCs queue up to shout at the sarcophagi, while- of course, Diderius within booms his replies.

For reasons of delight, and comedy, I even throw in a few “you’re going to have to speak up a bit”, and, “can you hear me now?”, from Diderius within his sealed tomb.

Oh, how we laughed.

Anyway, a fractured conversation with Diderius follows during which the PCs learn that there’s a secret door on the northern wall of the chamber (quickly found by Hotlips), and that beyond it lies the domain of the Yuan-ti. Diderius, as it happens, is as eager as Ilda the Ghost was for the PCs to clear out the scaly intruders.

The PCs are on full resources, Lummins hits the Bless spell and then he and his colleagues’ ready actions, finally Watt growls for Diderius to open the way…

Kick ass!





The concealed doors grind open to reveal a rough stone cavern passage guarded by two Lizardfolk (initially with their backs to the PCs), the passage leads on in to a small cavern chamber, there are more Lizardfolk there. Then it gets bloody- the Lizardfolk are caught flat-footed, Watt Shatters the first few, alas they all survive but the cavern continues to rumble and shudder throughout the rest of the action.

Sgt Bobby cuts down the nearest two wounded Lizardfolk, the second is cleanly decapitated (a terrible Crit) then runs on in to the newly revealed cavern chamber (with an Action Surge) and for good measure slices another of the Lizardfolk, miraculously it survives the experience. Hotlips follows the Fighter in- scurrying in to position the Halfling Rogue cuts down a third Lizardfolk warrior.

Lux and Lummins walk forward in to the newly revealed passageway, firing Eldritch Blasts and Sacred Flames, respectively- yet another Lizardfolk falls, only two (of the six) defenders are left alive.

Then, just as the Lizardfolk are about to start screaming for reinforcements, that bastard Sgt Bobby cuts the last two enemies down. That was the end of my six Lizardfolk- I didn’t even get to move one or else make an attack- my D20 (Initiative) is broken.

The chamber is taken, and without the alarm being raised- the PCs, cautiously, move on- or else Hotlips (briefly) takes a look ahead.

There’s a bridge, ten feet wide and sloping down- it looks slick and dangerous, although at present the span is home to a clutch more Lizardfolk (six more), the Halfling also spots (at least) one of the dreadful Yuan-ti (actually there are two Yuan-ti Malisons present). The bad guys have heard noises, obviously- they’re heading the PCs way. Hotlips scurries back to let his colleagues know.





The PCs don’t hang about, they unload- Watt strides down the stairs and unleashes an enhanced Thunderwave- one Lizardfolk is killed outright, another two and the nearest Yuan-ti are also injured. The force of the spell sends the injured trio stumbling backwards, remarkably none of them fall from the treacherous bridge.

Sgt Bobby arrives screaming and making threats- he chops the nearest Yuan-ti’s head off, ho-hum, it’s going to be one of those sessions.

Just for info a few weeks back I was conversing with my friend James, a fellow DM who has also played through the Tyranny of Dragons adventures. He asked me “What’s the nastiest thing in the adventure?”, I shrugged and replied- “Tiamat!” He shook his head and said- “Hazirawn, that bloody sword”. I know how he feels.

Seconds later Hotlips arrives on the scene and kills another one of the Lizardfolk.

At which point terrifying necrotic darkness stops play- or rather, Lux arrives and settles her Hunger of Hadar over the remaining enemies (I think she was feeling left out)- there is much screaming from within the caustic black bubble.

And remember the enemies are situated on a very slippery, sloping bridge- bathed in cold and acid, and of course- darkness. I said it wouldn’t be my day.

So here are the results for my remaining bad guys-
Lizardfolk #3 (#1 and #2 are already dead) hurt by cold, attempts to back away- falls off bridge- dead.
Lizardfolk #4 hurt by cold, burnt by acid- dead.
Lizardfolk #5 hurt by cold, attempts to flee- falls off bridge- dead.
Lizardfolk #6 hurt by cold, attempts to back away- very slowly, very cautiously- falls off bridge- dead.
Yuan-ti Malison #2 (#1 is already dead) hurt by cold- flees to go and tell his friends.

Yeah that’s right, when Lux calls an end to her Hungar of Hadar spell there’s only one dead Lizardfolk body on the bridge, so either the rest went over the side or else they got away. The PCs are unsure which.

Hotlips crosses the bridge- she very quickly discovers that it’s very dangerous (slippery), although Sgt Bobby strolls across right after her- no bother (thanks Pete, just for info DC 14 Dex save required- Pete rolls, with bonuses, exactly ‘14’, as he said at the time “easy”).  

At which point the other three PCs are getting a bit fretful- “What happens if I fall off?” etc. Lux solves the problem by casting Fly on herself and Lummins, the pair then guide Watt (who makes the save easily anyway) across.

Lux even has the time to fly down to investigate the pit- it’s deep (approx. 100 feet) and full of snakes (actually Yuan-ti young) and the bodies of several Lizardfolk.

Sandy (playing Lux) really doesn’t like snakes- this is hard for her. The Yuan-ti, I predict, are going to suffer.

Meantime while the trio have been making their way across the bridge the escaped Yuan-ti Malison has found some friends. Sgt Bobby and Hotlips, who have gone a little ahead, spot more enemies on the way, unhappily (for them) the Yuan-ti and Lizardfolk spot them back.

We’re on again, and the fiendish DM decides to activate a few (we’ll see how many) Yuan-ti combat encounters at the same time, the call has gone out- defend the lair.

So, heading to the fight are another seven Lizardfolk, two more Malisons and a Pureblood.





Hotlips is hit by an arrow, and it hurts her- the poison on the missile packs a punch (thank heavens for her Stout Resilience). To make matters worse the closest Lizardfolk rush in to attack, seconds later another poisoned arrow snags the Halfling (with a Crit) only her Uncanny Dodge keeps her from unconsciousness (I’ve turned this situation around very quickly- go me!).

Hotlips disengages and gets the hell out of dodge- rushing to Watt’s side “heal me please”, she begs with her puppy dog eyes- while leaving Sgt Bobby to hold the fort. The Bard’s much enhanced Cure Wounds almost rubs away all of her hurt (Cure Wounds 4th Level = 8+8+7+7+5).

Lummins meantime conjures a Flaming Sphere in to the midst of the Lizardfolk, Sgt Bobby gets to work- the Fighter with Hazirawn cuts down two Lizardfolk and then retreats (yep- you read that right) to the stairs, forming a wall of steel with Lummins. Lux, flying still (although not very high, they’re in an 8-foot-high corridor) fires Eldritch Blasts in to her foes.

The Lizardfolk continue to press forward, a Malison herding them towards the PCs, the Yuan-ti Suggests to Lummins that Sgt Bobby is actually a Yuan-ti infiltrator- the Priest of Lathander is entirely unconvinced.

Hotlips, now hidden in the rear, fires a crossbow bolt through a Lizardfolk warrior’s face- it dies. Watt stays back and fires a maximum enhanced Shatter spell in to their attackers- two more Lizardfolk fall, there are only two left alive, and the three Yuan-ti leaders of course.

Lummins moves forward and directs his Flaming Sphere to roll forward down the passage, in to the remaining Lizardfolk and a Malison, he then fills the passage with his Radiance of the Dawn- both remaining Lizardfolk fall.

Sgt Bobby follows up- and cuts the Malison down, then rushes on and straight in to the Pureblood, who attempts to ward off the Fighter with a Poison Spray- no chance, Hazirawn leaves the snake woman almost dead.

Lux flies forward and slams a pair of Eldritch Blasts in to the Pureblood- dead.

So, time for me to get another encounter in here- I’m losing snake men all too quickly- and so, the retreating Malison wakes up the snake horrors (like Helmed Horrors) only suits of armour filled with swarms of snakes…

The first of the terrors comes thumping down the stairs out of the passage dead ahead of the PCs position.





Remarkably Lummins identifies the nature of the new enemy in seconds (I forget what Monster Knowledge style check I got him to make- he rolled a ‘20’) The Priest of Lathander is taking no chances- he attempts to pepper the beast with his fiery missiles (Scorching Rays) but only lands one hit. The Priest also rolls his Flaming Sphere in to the new enemy.

Sgt Bobby gets in to action, and a miss even with a dollop of Bardic Inspiration, he makes up for the poorly aimed attack with a Crit, the snake-filled Helmed Horrors are resistant to Necrotic damage, however the creature is still bloodied.

At which point the second snake-filled Helmed Horror stomps down the stairs and Crits Sgt Bobby back (for max damage = 20) and with a little extra poison damage for good measure, and then hits again (without the Crit this time).

A Yuan-ti Malison appears at the top of the stairs ahead of the PCs and starts up with the artillery- poisoned arrows, but keeps missing.

There’s consternation in the PC ranks, they need to get past the Helmed Horrors quickly and to the archer.

Hotlips steps in and with added Sneak Attack leaves the first Helmed Horror teetering on the brink (on 1 HP).

Watt hits the pair with a Shatter spell- the creatures’ innate magic resistance deflects much of the pain but the first Helmed Horror falls.

Lummins gets to Sgt Bobby with a much-enhanced Cure Wounds, the Fighter is out front- as always- soaking up the hurt. The Priest also dismisses his Flaming Sphere, the fiery ball has so far inflicted exactly zero damage to any of the enemies. Sgt Bobby also gets his Second Wind, and then continues hacking at the last Helmed Horror.

The last Helmed Horror is happy to go toe-to-toe, it continues to slice the Fighter back.

The flying Lux meantime misses with her fifth Eldritch Blast in a row.

It’s Sandy’s turn to be the sweary angry Player this session.

The Yuan-ti Malison at the top of the stairs at last manages to sink a poisoned arrow in to Sgt Bobby’s, it would have tagged him again but for Lummins’ Warding Flare.

Big bad Sgt B is leaking hit points fast.

Hotlips Crits the last snake-filled Helmed Horror standing, and with extra Sneak Attack, but its with her off-hand non magical dagger- the thing just keeps on fighting, although seconds later Watt thuds an arrow in to the beast- it totters.

Lummins attempts to spread a little Faerie Fire around, the bad guys make their saves- the Players are getting a little more angsty- if Sgt Bobby goes down (and he’s getting close) then the soft-underbelly is exposed.

Sgt Bobby slashes the last Helmed Horror again, and still it stands- it cuts back- twice (Warding Flare fails to save the Fighter) and now both Sgt Bobby and the Horror are on less than five hit points.

Hotlips to the rescue- the Halfling cuts the Helmed Horror down, the Yuan-ti Malison at the top of the stairs skedaddles sharpish- off to tell the big boss.

However, not before sowing a little confusion in the crowd- Sgt Bobby succumbs to the Malison’s Suggestion- the warrior now believes that Hotlips is a Yuan-ti infiltrator.

The Fighter lets his colleagues (surreptitiously) know what’s going on when he starts shouting and screaming that the Halfling is a “Yuan-ti fiend”, then he almost cuts Hotlips in half (bloodied in an instant).

Hotlips gets away from Sgt Bobby.

Watt with a great Arcana roll figures out what’s going on, and the cure. The Bard fires an arrow in to Sgt Bobby’s back- and a Crit (for 15 damage) and the Fighter drops. Although now (after a Save) he's no longer subject to the Yuan-ti’s Suggestion.

Oh, how we laughed.

Even Pete (Sgt Bobby).

The Bard however isn’t finished, he moves forward and spots the fleeing Yuan-ti Malison, then sinks an arrow in to its back.

Lummins fires a much-enhanced Cure Wounds in to Sgt Bobby and then joins the pursuit of the last Yuan-ti.

The chase continues through several chambers, Sgt Bobby (still on low-low hit points) in the meantime scrambles to his feet- grabs up Hazirawn and heads off in a different direction to all of his colleagues, Pete states he’s going to ‘get ahead’ of the Yuan-ti.

More remarkably he achieves his aim, the last Yuan-ti Malison (about two turns later) opens a door only to find the Fighter closing in on the spot, seconds later Sgt B Crits the creature, and then for good measure repeats the feat- double Crit for a total of 75 damage, it dies.

The fight is over, and the Players are giggling like loons.

Pete, or as he is now known- NEW Pete, even has time to compliment his wife (playing Watt the Bard) on her shooting- nice work.

And that, apart from the sharing of XP (although we’re using milestones and the PCs have more or less give up on ‘spending’ their XP), is the end of the session- great work, and the only Yuan-ti left in the complex are the guards in the Hatchery, and the mob in last scene finale in the Temple.

That last fight was five encounters in to one, and took over two hours to play-through, although in all honesty we’re a very relaxed bunch- there are lots of questions and/or observations between declarations of actions and subsequent die rolls.

More next time.

The Players are kicking back and killing stuff- nice and relaxed, lots of fun- why can’t it always be this way?


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #46 The Rise of Tiamat #05a Varram the White 

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 8
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 8
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 8
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 8
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 8

Secondary PCs.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #46 of our game, but only session #05 of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

The PCs have just survived a sustained attack by a minor horde of Yuan-ti and their Lizardfolk servitors- last count 19 Lizardfolk, three Yuan-ti Malison, a Yuan-ti Pureblood and two Snake-filled Helmed Horrors met their makers in the rolling fracas which took up over three-quarters of the last session.

In return Hotlips (Halfling Rogue) mostly thanks to Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter), and Sgt Bobby (several times) took a beating- Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) pumping Cure Wounds in to the Fighter every other turn to keep him (and Hazirawn) in the melee.

The PCs do a little light searching about, and then choose to camp out in the corridor on this side of the bridge- they have good sight lines and are in need of a short rest (particularly Sgt B & Hotlips, although Lux (Human Warlock) also wants her spells back).

In truth I’ve not got many Yuan-ti left to play with in the complex, there’s a guard or two in the Hatchery, and the set-piece ending in the Temple. Let them have sandwiches (and spend their HD), I think in all honesty we’re more or less done here.

Oh, but just to note the shrine in the meditation chamber, former home to snake-filled Helmed Horrors, gives up its treasures- although Sgt Bobby has to lift Hotlips up to get at the large gems set in the eyes of the statues of Yuan-ti deities there.

Later, after their rest, the PCs discover the Hatchery, basically a twenty-foot-deep pit containing thousands of young Yuan-ti, and several enemy nursemaids (three Purebloods, an Abomination and the Yuan-ti young the equivalent of a Snake Swarm). Hotlips discovers the place during a minor sneak-about, she tells her friends. I set the PCs a Stealth DC 12 check- no failures allowed, to sneak back in to the place, all PCs succeed at the check (except for Sgt Bobby- who magnanimously chooses not to make the attempt)- and, it’s open season.





After the smoke clears and the rumbling stops (Watt (Human Bard) = Shatter, Lux = 2x Eldritch Blast & Lummins = Fireball!) the Snake Swarm is dead, as is one of the Purebloods, the other two Purebloods are also bloodied, but the Abomination is still healthy-ish.

The Abomination slithers up and out of the pit and then barges its way past Watt & Lux in search of the exit, the Bard slices the fleeing beast with his rapier (and a Crit).

Seconds later Watt is in pursuit of the massive snake-thing, alas his Hypnotic Pattern has no effect on the Yuan-ti.

The Purebloods in the pit try to lure Lummins and Hotlips down to play with them (with Suggestions)- alas neither is up for the game (they both make their saves).

Lummins heads off after the Abomination- it’s getting away, he fires a trio of Scorching Rays in to the beast (all hits). Hotlips follows on and tags it with her crossbow and then, at last, Sgt Bobby catches up with the action- Hazirawn to the fore, soon after the Abomination is dead.

The PCs have however all run off and left the Purebloods alone and unguarded in the Hatchery, the pair therefore climb out and head in to action- attacking the rear of the PCs. One hangs back and opens up with her bow- all misses alas, the other rushes forward and slices Hotlips- two Eldritch Blasts later and the melee attacker is dead.

The Pureblood archer is eventually plugged by Watt, the Yuan-ti dies in the exchange of fire.

Job done.

After more sustained giggling by the Players, they love slaughtering stuff- who doesn’t, and a little light healing (mostly Potions- the casters are almost out of spells) the PCs move on… there’s only one place left to visit- the Yuan-ti Temple.

The heart of the Yuan-ti settlement, a huge chamber with giant stone serpents along the east and west walls, the open mouths of the statue snakes spew guttering green flames.

The leaders of the Yuan-ti are here and arrayed before the PCs in all of their fine snake-regalia- that’s three Purebloods, three Malison (one escaped from an earlier encounter) and the Yuan-ti Abomination priestess.

Bound before the Yuan-ti’s vile altar is a portly (sweary, although gagged) Dwarf- Varram the White, the despicable Dragon Cultist.

Watt, Lummins and Lux head in to chat mode, Pete (I mean Sgt Bobby) keeps Hazirawn drawn- although in truth no-one wants a fight, the PCs are low on spells and Sgt Bobby is still bloodied- Hotlips is also down a few hit points. The Yuan-ti know how tough the PCs are- they wouldn’t be here otherwise.

It’s deal time- and quickly thrashed out.





The Abomination priestess is happy for the PCs to take Varram, the only proviso being the Brothers of the First Light need to head back out the way they and came and swear never to return- like, right now.

Deal done.

Even Sgt Bobby is on board with that!

Varram is grabbed, examined briefly to make sure he’s the real deal- he is, and then the PCs turn tail and troop all the way back out the tomb- paying Tolly another 5gp on the way out.

The tile Chimera in the first chamber has still not regenerated, and the PCs don’t need the Divination pool (just yet- maybe) they’ve got Varram. The plan is to head out in to the ruins and then have a little friendly chat with the nasty Dwarf.

Varram, ungagged is particularly foul-mouthed (mainly because I like swearing in a Scottish accent) in the end Sgt Bobby punches the little freak unconscious- classy.

The PCs emerge in to the semi-light, it’s getting dark, and walk in to an ambush- half of the Brothers of the First Light are down the ladder from the cavern mouth when they notice there’s a reception committee waiting for them. Or else, the reception committee emerges from hiding and makes itself seen and heard.

Here’s the thing, the PCs have taken a beating (some of them)- they’re low on spells (I may have mentioned this already) so, I thought why not. I took one of the groups from the additional encounters in the module- Monstrous Uprising and jazzed it up a little- added a few extra bodies but more importantly maxed all the bad guy’s hit points.

Y’know, for kicks.

So, Cremmolate, the Half-Red Dragon Veteran, steps forward and demands the return of Varram the White, the Dwarf awakes from his enforced slumber to grin and gurn (and swear) at Sgt Bobby. The Fighter punches Varram out cold again.

Which doesn’t make Cremmolate happy at all.

There are 24 Kobolds, arranged in bunches surrounding the tomb’s exit- each ‘bunch’ is led by a Lizardfolk- with a few more Lizardfolk guarding Cremmolate (ten Lizardfolk in total- and remember there’ll all max hit points).

Anyway, the chatter only goes on a short while- the Brothers are a little worried about the numbers of bad guys but, they’re not going to hand over Varram. Basically, Sgt Bobby gets the nod- so the conversation circles for a short while until Sgt B is in range of Cremmolate, then it kicks off.





Sgt Bobby (who keeps rolling ‘20’ for Initiative) rushes in to action swinging mightily with Hazirawn- his target Cremmolate, the Half-Red Dragon Vet of course, he misses three times in a row (that’s a wasted Action Surge- right there). Pete is hurting bad.

To make matters worse several of the Kobolds start up with their slings- Sgt Bobby takes a hit- and then another.

There’s laughter in the ranks, my but we’re all playing very nicely this evening.

Watt drops an enhanced Shatter in to the closest batch of Kobolds- five dead, and their Lizardfolk minder is hurting too.

Lummins drops a Fireball in the middle of the largest concentration of bad people- more Kobolds die, as does a Lizardfolk- several more are left badly wounded, the Priest of Lathander spends his Inspiration Point and gets the Bless spell going.

Sgt Bobby gets hit some more, including whacked in the face by a Lizardfolk warrior’s shield, meantime Hotlips hits Cremmolate with her assassination attack (and for 44 damage- that hurt bad).

Lummins gets stabbed, and then thwacked (a Crit) by a different Lizardfolk warrior’s shield attack.

And then… and then… Lux, still up the ladder- observing her colleagues fighting below… and then… the Warlock drops a Hunger of Hadar pretty much in the same spot Lummins’ Fireball landed.

There’s a whole lot of screaming going on, but not from Cremmolate- who steps out of the inky black bubble of doom and unleashes his fiery Breath Weapon on Sgt Bobby and Hotlips. Sgt B takes the full hit, and is bloodied in an instant, while Hotlips with her Evasion skill manages to avoid all of the flaming terror (she hides behind the statue like Sgt Bobby).

Sgt B’s not having that, a hit followed swiftly by a Crit later and Cremmolate is dead already.

Which wasn’t part of my plan.

Cremmolate had 120 hit points (or thereabouts) and an AC of 20 or so.

Bugger!

The Kobolds try really, really hard… Lummins takes a sling shot to the noggin (head), Hotlips is stabbed in the gut.

Sgt Bobby (now a screaming fury- Pete is acting out the part) cuts down the first two Lizardfolk that manage to escape from the Hunger of Hadar- he also gets his Second Wind.

This is a massacre.

Ooops! Too soon.

Watt fires a Shatter spell in to another clutch of slinging Kobolds- six of them are killed in an instant, the Bard has one spell left (Level 1).

Ooops! Way too soon.

Lummins strides in to the largest concentration of enemies (taking five AoO en route- all misses) positioning himself just outside of the Hunger of Hadar bubble. He fires up his Radiance of the Dawn- the holy light dispels the inky black terror (because that gives me a tiny chance to inflict a little more hurt on the PCs). However, the radiant burn also accounts for another seven Kobolds and one more of the Lizardfolk.

Now we’re really in to massacre territory.

Hotlips kills another Lizardfolk, Watt offs a Kobold- Lux manages to kill two more with her Eldritch Blasts from up on high.

Bravely all the bad guys left standing attempt to flee the scene… they run screaming.

It’s a duck shoot.

Albeit briefly, there are only four bad guys left alive- four Lizardfolk.

Sgt Bobby goes running after the nearest badly wounded Lizardfolk, and seconds later Crits it dead.

Watt grabs out his bow- Crits another- dead, and then another- Crit- dead. That’s right three Crits in a row.

There’s one surviving Lizardfolk just about to make it to safety- y’know, off the map- Lummins goes in pursuit (because now it has become a game for the Players- can they kill ALL of the DMs bad guys- no survivors). Anyway, where was I- Lummins goes in pursuit, he gets close enough and slams a Sacred Flames in to the poor bastard’s back. Hotlips wings it with her crossbow, and the icing on the cake- Lux’s (Crit) Eldritch Blast causes the last guys head to just ‘pop’.

Dead.

Do you do that in your games? Allow the Player that delivers the killing blow to say just how the bad guy gets it?

Soon after the PCs have done checking the fallen (and giggling- there’s been a lot of that this session), there’s little to find except for some random coins and gems on the Half-Red Dragon Veteran, Cremmolate.

The PCs head back to their camp in the ruins, a little later they decide to clear away bodies of the fallen- not wanting to attract more attention to themselves. They settle in for the night- this after taking a few hours to find out what Varram the White knows, which in summary is this (note the collective PC thoughts/reactions appear in parenthesis)-

1) The Dragon Cult is going to attempt to summon Tiamat to the Forgotten Realms (nobody is shocked to learn this).

2) There are five ritual masks- Red, Blue, Black, Green and White, all are needed for the summoning to work (yep, thought as much).

3) Severin is the leader of the Cult- he wears the Red mask (yep, we know this).

4) Rezmir wears the Black mask (ahem- well, he did- Varram it seems is a little out the loop).

5) Varram wore the White mask- until he lost it (How did he lose it?).

6) Varram thinks the mask was stolen- possibly by an extraplanar being (favourite is a Demon or a Devil- interesting?).

7) Galvan wears the Blue mask (that’s a new piece of info).

8) The Red Wizards of Thay are helping out with powering the ritual somehow (the PCs obviously ask why the Red Wizards would do this- Varram just shrugs).

Of course, Varram doesn’t just tell the PCs all of the above, mostly the info is extracted via the silver-tongues of the chatty trio- Watt, Lux and Lummins; although Sgt Bobby also gets to play ‘bad cop’ once or twice.

There follows a medium sized debate- not the long and winding stuff (mostly bickering) we’re used to, but also not just a five-minute affair- basically the PCs (and Players) spitball for around half-an-hour (while eating Pizza, natch- we seem to always order Pizza).

The theme of this particular tune is do they head back in to the Tomb of Diderius and make use of the Divination pool to discover the location of the missing White Dragon mask?

Obviously, there are a number of problems with the plan, as enunciated around the table at the time-

a) The PCs are probably going to have to fight the tile Chimera again, and nobody is keen to do this, not even Sgt B.

b) They promised the Yuan-ti they wouldn’t head back in to the tomb. Meh- actually none of the PCs have a problem with this, consensus is ‘screw the Yuan-ti’. DM Interlude- I will of course double the numbers of the Yuan-ti left in the lair (and max their HP) in an attempt to put a crimp in this plan (and for dissing my snakey bad guys).

c) The PCs will have to make a sacrifice to activate the Divination pool, actually the only PC that has a problem with this is Lummins- on religious grounds. The previous statement makes more sense when you know that the sacrifice is obviously going to be the foul-mouthed Dwarf- Varram the White.

So, we circle for a while.

Then, finally, the decision gets made, which is- nah, let’s leave this place with Varram the White, get back to Waterdeep on board the Lighthouse, and see what the grown-ups have to say.

Watt puts it best- “if they want to sacrifice someone to find out where the White mask is then let them do it themselves…” Very sensible.

Less sensible follows-

The PCs head off back to Boareskyr Bridge.

After two days trekking through the Serpent Hills- with no new encounters (done RAW) the PCs (although mostly Lummins) remember that they have access to the Sending spell, the Priest of Lathander therefore messages Blagothkus the Cloud Giant. They provide the big guy with directions to their present location, and less than half-a-day later they’re back aboard the flying ice castle- the Lighthouse. Next stop Waterdeep.

If only they had remembered to do this earlier.

But before we get to Waterdeep it’s time to level up- that’s right, the PCs are now Level 9.

Then… well, the time just flew by (around the table)- or else we dithered for a good long while (over the Pizza). Also, I wasn’t keen to have the PCs just dash back to Waterdeep and then charge in to the next part of the adventure. I don’t want to set the pace too fast at the beginning of this module- a bit of slow burn. Things are happening with the burgeoning Dragon Cult but it’s not an overnight plan, it’s going to build for a while yet.

So, the Players levelled up their guys, and then with five days aboard the Lighthouse en route to Waterdeep, and then an extra bit of downtime back in the City of Splendors. Time for a little ‘me’ time for the Brothers of First Light between adventures.

That however comes in the second part of this session, only a short downtime interlude.

See you there.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #46 The Rise of Tiamat #05b Downtime in Waterdeep & the Lighthouse 

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 9
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 9
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 9
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 9
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 9

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #46 of our game, but only session #05b of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

The PCs have recovered Varram the White from the Tomb of Diderius, the Dragon Cultist Dwarf has lost his White Dragon mask- possibly stolen by an extraplanar creature- favourite is either a Devil or a Demon.

The PCs are back in Waterdeep- I wanted the adventure at the beginning to be less hectic, not too fast-paced, we’ll get to that later when it’s encounter after encounter.

And so, we decided to have two-and-a-half tenday’s worth of downtime activities (that’s 25 days for those bad at maths- five days on the Lighthouse returning to Waterdeep, and twenty days in the city) for each PC.

Oh, but just to note Varram the White is, of course, handed over to the proper authorities- the Harpers as it happens.

And so, for this series of activities the rules are the PCs can make a maximum of five (mostly different) skill checks during their downtime (with associated roleplaying), each skill check (success or failure) will allow the PC/Player (and me, your glorious DM) to craft a little more of their story.

We started these activities in the session but continued with several of them via e-mail, they got complicated in places- and some folk were less keen to divulge their secrets (you’ll see below).

It went a little like this-

*Lady Violet Spoon.*

Hotlips (Halfling Rogue) decides to make a new persona for herself, this in light of her new Level 9 Rogue feature- Infiltration Expertise, and so Lady Violet Spoon, young(-ish) dashing and beautiful, the debutante Halfling heiress to the Spoon fortune (her family hold the patent for the spoon) is created. Hotlip’s downtime (in Waterdeep) is spent, well… spending madly on new clothes and the finer things in life. Lady Spoon with her rugged Ogre bodyguard (Gary) attempts (rather well- but see below) to inveigle themselves in to the various parties and soirees of the gentry of Waterdeep. The city is in flux of course, the terrible non-sound keeps… well, not-sounding (the Draakhorn). Hotlips did a little Investigating for her new persona, and then got on with a few mostly social skills checks to see how well her subterfuge plays. The answer is badly, but… and this is a big- but, the younger members of the moneyed set in Waterdeep are happy to play along- if Hotlips Houlihan wants to pretend to be Lady Violet Spoon, then… why not?  Remember Hotlips, during her last downtime, had already got herself noticed by being squired around the city by Gary the Ogre, she also has a habit (exhibited even in game) of talking about herself a) all of the time, and b) in glowing terms- all of the time. So, the Infiltration Expertise experience is not a roaring success, but Hotlips has a great time of it anyway, and she and Gary are extended open invitations to any future highborn social events.

That’s it- no investigations of Cult activities for the Halfling Rogue, just a whirl of social engagements.

*Watt Detective Work.*

Watt (Human Bard) spends his downtime in Waterdeep finding things out, have you noticed that Jackie (playing Watt) has started taking the lead more often- we have around the gaming table. So, Jackie/Watt is quite obviously in to this (this being D&D) she’s determined to do better (her words) in this the second half of the adventure.

Watt goes detecting- back under cover, as a Dragon Cultist of course, and he does indeed find things out- including the location of a large cell of active (scratch that- fervent) Cultists with a base in the Waterdeep sewers (ain’t it always the way). He also learns the names of a couple of the leader types and even snakes his way in to the lower echelons of the management committee- as a scribe, no less.

Me and Jackie continue with Watt’s downtime adventures via e-mail, I’ll not say too much for now because… well, the PCs are now going to be visiting with the Dragon Cultists in the sewers, in a later encounter.

That’s enough for now- except to say the Cultists in Waterdeep are really starting to act up- they’re armed and ready for insurrection.

Oh, and Watt gets promoted.

Harper Rank 3 = Brightcandle (Stalwart).

*Lux Burns the Candle at both ends- as usual.*

As previously Lux (Human Warlock) spends her downtime in pursuit of more power and/or information for herself, in particular the Warlock choses to investigate the extraplanar powers which may (or may not) have been involved in stealing the White Dragon mask from Varram the White.

A combination of sources of information are put to the test by Lux- the Harpers (she plays them like a fiddle), the Black Network (the Zhent are very keen to help, and to gather more information), the Church of Lathander (she’s a worshipper, remember) and of course Lux’s own shadowy Undying patron. All sources are enquired of…

The result of Lux’s networking is a single name- Lord Volmer, a Bone Devil diplomat. Lord V is happy to meet with Lux at some point in the near future, at a place and a time of her choosing, to this end the Warlock is given access to Fast Eddie (an Imp messenger-boy) who sets up home in Lux’s room on the Lighthouse.

Lux is very happy.

The DM is happier still- I worked this story very well to get the Bone Devil from the Devilish Demands encounter in to play.

Note, Lux also tried to contact Sandesyl, the Dracolich obsessed Cult Vampire she (sorta) befriended in the last adventure, this through agents of the Black Network- alas the Vampire is otherwise engaged (but she’ll be back later). In translation Lux rolled low on this particular check.

More of Lord Volmer later.

*Sgt Bobby’s goes Airborne.*

Nearly.

Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter) spends his entire downtime period learning how to ride the Wyverns that are stabled on the Lighthouse. Actually, that’s what he tries to do- but there’s no-one about to help him, and he doesn’t think to ask around elsewhere (like in Waterdeep, Pete!). So, he struggles with it- at the end of the downtime the Fighter can cling-on to the flying beasts okay, but he’s not cracked the steering lark. The Wyverns are of course suitably terrified of the big feller (his Intimidate and Athletics checks to boss the beasts about are all high). It’s a shame his Handle Animal (et al) checks are so bad- he doesn’t manage to break a ‘10’.

So, more of the same during a later patch of downtime for Sgt B, he’s not got the swing of things yet- but a great idea from the big guy.

*Lummins, Master of the Lighthouse.*

The Priest of Lathander, the Cloud Giant couples’ new best friend, spends the entire twenty-five days continuing to gain mastery of the flying ice castle. Simple as, and success.

He also locates and employs a clutch of Gnomes in Waterdeep to fit the Farseer of Illusk on to the top level of the newly constructed ice tower, built by the two Stone Giants (Wiglof & Hulda) in conjunction with Blagothkus.

Rob (who plays Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric)) actually spent the last forty or so minutes of the session ‘re-doing’ (his word) all of his spells- basically sorting through them again to check what he’s got and what he’s going to need in the future.

It’s kinda daunting the number of spell choices the Cleric has to make.

So, Lummins masters all of the skills of the Lighthouse, and the Farseer is fitted- and can now be used to pinpoint activity on the surface, even from up high- which will in due course prove very handy.

That then is the end of the session (and the extended e-mails), and very neatly done- downtime over and the PCs are ready for their next adventure, which is fortunate really- because here it comes… next time.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #47 The Rise of Tiamat #06a Sgt Bobby vs Orcaheart- Lummins FTW.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 9
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 9
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 9
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 9
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 9

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #47 of our game, but only session #06a of The Rise of Tiamat scenario, this session is in two parts because… well, we went on and on- with the chatter, read on and you’ll find out why.

So, back in Waterdeep- downtime activity done, and the PCs are gathered together for a meeting with various members of the Harpers- Leosin Erlanthar (the rescued Monk) is of course present to guide the PCs through proceedings. The Brothers of the First Light are also introduced to Lady Dala Silmerhelve, a Winterhaven noble with a degree of expertise. She starts the briefing-

“The disturbance that's been sensed across the Sword Coast is the Draakhorn- an ancient device whose sounding alerts dragons across Faerun that great events are unfolding. It's impossible to say what the sounding means, but the dragons hear it clearly and will eventually answer its call.”

That’s not good.

Lady Silmerhelve continues-

“The Sea of Moving Ice was the last known location of the Draakhorn. No one can pinpoint its present location from the sound, or even verify with certainty that the relic is still in the northern sea, but the search must start there. The one person who could tell us more is a Tiefling Sorcerer called Maccath the Crimson. No one alive knows more about the Draakhorn than her, but the Arcane Brotherhood, of which she is also a member, hasn't seen her for three years. She was investigating the Sea of Moving Ice when she disappeared.”

The PCs have a few questions, Silmerhelve goes on to explain that the Arcane Brotherhood are a league of mages based in the city of Luskan, at the fabled Hosttower of the Arcane.

Maccath then is a high-ranking mage who specialised in the study of Dragon-kind, and reportedly after exhausting the resources of the Hosttower set sail to investigate Dragons and their lore first hand.

To that end she sailed north, in to the aforementioned Sea of Moving Ice, in search of an ancient White Dragon known as ‘Old White Death’.

The PCs questions done Lady Silmerhelve continues-

“Maccath reported her progress to the Hosttower by way of Sending spells. Her last report spoke of seeing Ice Hunters paddling their sealskin boats toward a huge iceberg, flattened like a plateau across its surface, but ringed by icy peaks. She had intended to follow the Ice Hunters and investigate the iceberg. After that, no more reports came. Attempts to find Maccath using scrying and other magical means located only her ship, adrift and heavily damaged. Some of the ship's crew were seen dead, but no sign of the Tiefling Sorcerer was ever found. However, the lair of an ancient White Dragon would no doubt be protected against scrying magic. If Maccath is alive, in addition to the lore she can share regarding the Draakhorn, the Arcane Brotherhood would be most grateful to get her back.”

Any more questions?

As it turns out no, the PCs are revved up and ready to depart- although first a little shopping for clothing and equipment for their time in the Sea of Moving Ice, basically foul-weather/cold wear (including snowshoes, but not crampons).

Then a look at Frostskimmer, a rigged-out and crewed longship which is on standby to take the PCs north- alas the offer of Frostskimmer doesn’t cut any ice with the Brothers, they’re taking the Lighthouse. There’s a brief bit of chatter when questions are asked as to whether they can lift the Frostskimmer out of the water and lodge it in to the lower caverns of the flying ice castle- but the project would take far too long to achieve. Note the PCs are now working the Lighthouse in to their version of Tracy Island (of Thunderbirds fame).

Later the same day the Lighthouse departs, heading towards the freezing north. The kindly DM has no problem with this- why not.

It takes the best part of seven days for the flying ice castle to travel six hundred miles to the Sea of Moving Ice- at which point an around-the-clock watch is sorted out for the Farseer of Illusk, the Brothers are going to attempt to spot the odd-looking ice berg, and/or the Ice Hunters from the air.

Remarkably on their first day in the region (and this is done RAW, of course) Lux (Human Warlock) at the Farseer spots a small group of half-a-dozen fishing boats (actually hide canoes). The boats are inhabited by fur wearing humanoids- the Farseer is not powerful enough to make out details, that is until the Lighthouse descends (covered by a cloud bank) to take a closer look.

The fishermen fish, Lux (after chatter with Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric)) decides to keep observing the group- her patience pays off, about six hours later the fisherfolk head for home with their catch- the light is still good, it usually is in the far north.

The canoes return to a mountain-ringed flat-middled massive ice berg, in the centre of the plateau is clearly located a clutch of lodges and many more tents and igloos.

The PCs discover Oyaviggaton on their first day of searching, and again, this was RAW, with no bonuses for using the Farseer.

No time like the present, the Lighthouse begins to spew out its snowstorm (with thunder and lightning extras) and then descends to drop the away team- the Brothers of the First Light, all swaddled in furs.

The Lighthouse, of course, ascends again in to the heavens to watch and wait.

An hour or so later, with the storm now spent, the PCs (fresh as daisies, in their snowshoes- no Exhaustion) tramp in to the outer reaches of the Ice Hunters settlement, spotting first a row of preserved bodies- frozen in ice. Watt (Human Bard) and Lux investigate- best guess several of these fine folks were from the south, although... perhaps the people are a little less than friendly around here.

Soon after the Brothers are met, initially by a clutch of Ice Hunter guards.

Things are tense for a while- particularly as the two groups have no common language.

The Ice Hunter guards are quickly out of their depth, at which point Barking Seal (the Chieftain), Bonecarver (the Shaman) and Orcaheart (the Village Champion) and a dozen other warriors and assorted onlookers come to see what’s going on.

Note, the PCs initially have no idea what the Ice Hunter guards are saying (in Uluik)- Lummins however quickly solves the problem with a Tongues spell when the Shaman turns up. Point of fact the two leader types- Barking Seal and Bonecarver, it very soon becomes apparent, are not at all pleased to see the PCs.

Watt, the Bard, starts the chatter by explaining that he and his colleagues are “Sky Gods come to talk with the Tiefling Sorcerer called Maccath who lairs here.”

It gets tetchy for a while but the three chatterboxes (and some great skill checks) are enough to calm the situation. The Ice Hunters however continue to claim that they have no idea who Maccath the Crimson is, and when the Brothers go on to ask about the ancient White Dragon- Old White Death, the pair simply state that the Dragon died many years past.

The conversation circles for a while, with Barking Seal and Bonecarver taking it in turns to get frustrated and yell (every now and then) at the PCs to “leave now or suffer the consequences.” After nearly thirty minutes of roleplay- back and forth, the PCs are no more forward with the endeavour.

At which point Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter) draws Hazirawn and starts making threats (through a translator), the tetchiness increases- particularly when Orcaheart (the Tribal Champion- seven feet tall and big with it) stomps forward and starts grunting back at the warrior.

Eventually a deal (sorta) is done- the two champions will fight, if Orcaheart wins then he claims Sgt Bobby’s belongings- and the Brothers of the First Light have to clear off and leave the Ice Hunters in peace. If Sgt Bobby wins then the Brothers will be allowed shelter and food, and in the morning (this is all happening on a crisp and clear night) Bonecarver and Barking Seal will answer all of their questions.

It's the best deal they’re going to cut, and Sgt Bobby (Pete) is up for it.

My poor Orcaheart, he doesn’t know what’s about to hit him, or should that be poor Sgt Bobby… we will see, the diabolic DM (who me?) has a few surprises yet.

Note the fight is until ‘last blood’, which means there’s no killing blow but one combatant or the other needs to be rendered unconscious.

Then, however Bonecarver (the Shaman) insists that the contest be without magic- the Shaman with a few spells of his own detects that Hazirawn is indeed a magical blade, and that Sgt Bobby also wears a ring with mystical powers (actually Resist Poison). So, the rules are no magic, no healing allowed- just brute strength and toughness.

He-he!

This new turn of events leaves the PCs a little unsure of how to play it, except for Sgt Bobby of course who swiftly states that he’s up for the challenge.

And so, it comes to pass…





Oh, and just to say I maxed Orcahearts hit points- I am a very bad man.

The violent pair circle each other for a while, Sgt Bobby goes to attack but the crowd begin to boo and hiss- what’s this? The crowd close in- jabbering and pointing furiously at Sgt Bobby, the melee comes to a grinding halt.

Bonecarver (the Shaman) quickly explains- the fight starts with insults- “What now?” is Sgt B’s (Pete’s) reply. The Shaman explains the Ice Hunter way- basically, in the first three rounds each combatant offers insult to the other, the winner of this opening tirade gains favour from the gods and may make the first attack (game terms- gets Initiative, and gains an Inspiration Point to use in this fight only).

Sgt Bobby is of course up for this too- he’s not a wordy fellow but he’s got pretty much all of the insults and associated swear words covered (believe me).

I won’t bore you with the round-by-round swear-off, only the highlights- Orcaheart offers non-pithy comments for two rounds, and then comes out with the most profound of swear-sults for his third attempt. He compares Sgt Bobby to ‘a fatted sea cow (sea lion, probably) with shrivelled dugs (old wrinkled breasts) which bleats in terror as the ice master approaches with its massively engorged flesh harpoon’ (err… in translation- you’re fu…). Which gets a laugh.

Sgt Bobby, in reply, makes ribald remarks of a delicate nature, making mention of Orcaheart’s obesity and probable learning difficulties, the Fighter also touches on the big lad’s parentage.

Sgt Bobby gets a +2 on his Intimidate roll, I get +2 and Advantage- bonuses as adjudicated by the other Players around the table (thanks folks).

Orcaheart (that’s me) rolls a ‘2’ & a ‘3’, Sgt Bobby rolls a ‘20’.

It is rarely fair- the D20 lieth nearly all of the time- or so, it seems to me.

The crowd go wild for Sgt B, Orcaheart insists that the excess weight he is carrying is due to his- a) ‘big bones’, b) a glandular condition, and c) his slow metabolism, all of which contribute to his difficulty keeping trim.

Lummins keeps translating all the chatter.

And so, to the fight proper… and we’ll go round-by-round because, well… you’ll see.

Sgt Bobby gets in the first cut but then manages to miss with his next two attacks (and that’s his Action Surge spent, already). Orcaheart swats and swipes (shield and spear combo) but fails to connect. The big Ice Hunter feller has got three attacks it seems, that’s a slight worry.

Sgt Bobby slices a deep gouge in Orcaheart’s thigh (a Crit- but remember this is a plain old longsword Sgt B is fighting with- not Hazirawn), and yet still the Ice Hunter Champion, seemingly unconcerned, continues swatting and missing.

To make matters worse (for me) Bobby finds the sweet spot yet again- another Crit, and Pete is loving this by the way- sans magic, it’s all Sgt Bobby’s beef that is winning the day.

Orcaheart keeps on swinging and missing- three attacks as usual, and my highest roll is a ‘4’.

Them dice!

First blood, and the early rounds, to Sgt B.

Sgt Bobby hits again, and the Ice Hunter crowd are getting boisterous, and not in a good way.

Orcaheart gets heart- he slams his shield in to Sgt Bobby’s face and then stabs the Fighter twice in quick succession, the second hit a Crit (and that’s 36 damage to Sgt Bobby in that round- that hurt) the Players get a little quieter around the table.

Sgt Bobby slices the big Ice Hunter right back, and then gets his Second Wind, but it’s not enough- Orcaheart hits again, and then follows up with yet another Crit, and now the chatter around the table has almost stopped.

Sgt Bobby is bloodied, Orcaheart isn’t- Pete is asking, and I’m very happy to tell him.

Sgt B cuts Orcaheart, more of a nick than an actual hit you understand.

He spends his swear-gained Action Point- and misses.

Pete is starting to look worried.

Too soon…

Orcaheart growls, raises his shield above his head and slams it down on Sgt B, woozy the big man attempts to side-step and instead steps directly in to the path of the Ice Hunter Champion’s spear- and another Crit, (three in three rounds- although that’s actually nine attacks). To make matters worse, as Sgt B brings up his shield to block a follow up blow he overbalances and is speared again.

Sgt Bobby’s on 3 HP.

Now’s the time for Pete to look worried- and oh, so he is.

This really isn’t going to plan.

Lummins tries to save the day, or at least to prolong the agony, the Priest of Lathander aims a surreptitious 5th Level Healing Word at Sgt Bobby, which is spotted by Bonecarver- and instantly called out.

Although not before Sgt Bobby gets some much-needed relief.

Barking Seal orders the Ice Hunters present to “Seize the Intruders!”, which is obviously instantly translated by Lummins.

It kicks off big style, the fight is on… an epic battle, surely.

The fracas lasts approximately 6 seconds- Hotlips (Halfling Rogue) combat rolls in to the arena, brings up her crossbow and shoots Barking Seal in the head (assassination attempt)- DEAD.

And I mean spectacularly DEAD, Barking Seal has approx. 6 HP, Hotlips’ assassination inflicts 41 damage, all told.

A second later Sgt Bobby flings away his longsword and grabs out Hazirawn, he slices Orcaheart real-good, and now the Village Champion is screaming (bloodied and beyond).

Bonecarver, the Shaman, takes charge and yells for the Ice Hunters to slaughter the intruders, and to unleash the sled dogs, there are a lot of snarling dogs in camp- this is going to be fun.

Note this encounter involves Orcheart (Gladiator), Bonecarver (Druid), 25 Ice Hunters (Tribal Warriors) & 12 Sled Dogs (Wolves).

The Shaman then Entangles (with tendrils of ice) Sgt Bobby and Hotlips, or at least attempts to- remarkably it’s Sgt Bobby that quickly breaks free, Hotlips is caught in the spell’s icy clutches.

Soon after the Halfling is stabbed and then bitten twice- the Ice Hunters initially focus their attacks on Hotlips (the assassin- remember), and Sandy (playing Hotlips) is not at all happy.

Sgt Bobby is also very quickly surrounded, he’s being attacked by Orcaheart, four sled dogs and three Ice Hunters, incredibly (with ten attack rolls, every one of them with Advantage) the Fighter keeps all of his attackers at bay, not a scratch on him.

DICE BASTARDS!

Hotlips, is stabbed and then bitten again.

This is going badly for the PCs.

A large group of sled dogs and Ice Hunters close in on the other PCs, the squishier members of the group who are so used to standing at the back- that’s Lummins, Watt & Lux.

Lummins ignores everything that is going on, the Half-Elf Priest of Lathander strides through the rush of attackers, taking seven AoO (only one hit) en route, and then hoists his holy symbol upon high and fires up- the inevitable- Radiance of the Dawn.

There are 34 enemies in the compass of the burning holy light of Lathander.

Seconds later the light begins to fade, the battlefield is strewn with the fallen, the three remaining (from 12) sled dogs whine and screech mostly in terror, barely hanging on to life. Five Ice Hunter still stand, although four of these were situated outside the radius of the radiant light. Orcaheart flees (on 6 HP) briefly- the massive Trible Champion, blinded by the intense light, runs in to a handily placed ice-covered boulder, and is left knocked out and sprawled upon the floor.

Bonecarver (the Shaman, on 3 HP) falls to his knees before Lummins and weeps, in between tears begging for his people to be spared, even offering his life to save the tribe.

It’s at this point that (and expanded upon very soon after) that the PCs start to question what has occurred here, specifically the theme of their question is- are they, in fact, the bad guys? I think it started with Rob (playing Lummins) who said, “I don’t think I should have done that.”

There’s quite a lot of chatter between PCs (and the Players), interspersed with Bonecarver’s story- and the answers to the PCs various questions, here’s the usual list of what the PCs learn-

a) The Ice Hunters have been made to stay here at Oyaviggaton, servants (and prisoners) of Old White Death, the great Dragon who lives below.

b) The Tiefling (the ‘horned one’) the PCs are looking for is also being held by the Dragon, she’s also down below.

c) There are also Ice Trolls, Ice Toads and Kobolds below- all servants of the Dragon.

d) Bonecarver further shows the PCs the entrance to the caverns below and describes the layout of the upper level of the place (I drew the guys a very crude map). The Dragon’s lair is below this level- Bonecarver has never been within.

The PCs have lots of follow up questions, but the info above is about all of the detail that Bonecarver can remember, what with him being a broken man and everything at the moment, his tribe having been decimated and all…

The Players/PCs spiral for a while, there’s a hefty chunk of self-reproach from Rob (Lummins) and lots of apologies offered to Bonecarver, Sgt Bobby even goes and wakes up Orcaheart (by peeing on him- Pete, you dirty dog). Eventually the big Village Champion is made comfortable.

Note the conversations here (aided by the arrival of take away food) went on for over an hour, mostly a spiralling re-run of the Radiance of the Dawn moment, and suggestions of how to play it differently if a similar situation were to arise again. They take it seriously, this game- at times, the morale implications of their actions, even in a fantasy fiction- the Players are, by their own admissions, attempting to play the good guys here.

So, in conclusion, killing all of the Ice Hunters was the right thing to do in this situation, but not something the Players (and their PCs) want to repeat, other (less violent) avenues should be attempted, as previously stated- should the situation arise again.

The (slightly) redeeming outcome of the situation is that (unsurprisingly) Sgt Bobby, and Orcaheart start getting on like a house-on-fire (very well). They both appreciate fine weapons, love fighting- hate role-play, have pain-in-the-backside families that nag-nag-nag, and hate taking orders.

The roleplay, and associated PC chatter, continues even after the take away food has been consumed- then, at last, the PCs head on- vowing to slaughter Old White Death and set the Ice Hunters free.

Bonecarver, doesn’t look at all impressed by the Brothers “hollow words”. However, Orcaheart is so caught up in the moment he vows to accompany his new best friend Sgt Bobby in to the icy depths of the berg and see the challenge through.

Also, Pete (Sgt Bobby) rolled another natural ‘20’, this time using a Charisma-based skill check (I forget which) he’s never done that before. Also, I’m trying to ease Pete in to the world of role-playing games, and to present to him strange new options which do not involve just slaughtering everything in sight.

Keep in mind that Orcaheart, I’ve already described the guy to the PCs, is a seven-foot-tall- sumo-sized feller, clad in furs and smeared in seal fat, with a thick mop of black-on-black hair (Beatles cut). Also, after Lummins’ Tongues spell expires the big lad and Sgt B are reduced to mime.

Me and Pete ended the session with a little comedy gold, trying to mime various inanities at each other across the gaming table- there were tears in my eyes, I’m not sure everyone got the joke.

Anyway, not long left of this session, after the mountain of chatter, and one very long short rest- the PCs descend in to the Dragon’s lair.

But that’ll be in the second part of this write up, see you there.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #47 The Rise of Tiamat #06b Barry the Suspicious Kobold.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 9
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 9
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 9
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 9
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 9

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #47 of our game, but only session #06b of The Rise of Tiamat scenario, the second part of a very long (and chatty) session.

In the first part of this session the Brothers set off for the Sea of Moving Ice in search of Maccath the Crimson, a female Tiefling Wizard- expert on Dragonkind and member of the Arcane Brotherhood. The Tiefling expert ventured north three years past in search of the lair of an ancient White Dragon- Old White Death. The Harpers have set the PCs to this task, as the Draakhorn continues to sound across the Sword Coast, alerting all of Dragonkind that a time of change is at hand.

Lux (Human Warlock) managed to locate Oyaviggaton, the last known (presumed) location of the Draakhorn and/or Maccath the Crimson, on the first day of looking. Soon after the PCs land and then more or less decimate the Ice Hunter tribe that makes its home on the massive iceberg- less said about this the better, see the previous write-up.

Next up the Brothers head below, in to the White Dragon’s lair, accompanying the gang is Orcaheart (Sgt Bobby’s (Human Fighter) new best friend) a seven-foot-tall four-hundred-pound man mountain with greasy black hair. Note without Lummins’ (Half-Elf Cleric) Tongues spell the PCs (mostly Sgt B) are reduced to miming instructions (because even after all these years it’s still funny) to the Tribal Champion, who is also not that bright.

So…

But just to note- Sgt Bobby has also had to spend all of his healing HD (during the previous Short Rest) to get anywhere close to full HP, so he’s going to be reliant on other people healing him (save for a few minor potions in his possession) from hereon in.

The first problem, of course, is the descent in to the body of the iceberg- the stairs, a good way down, are treacherous- at least for mere mortals. Hotlips (Halfling Rogue) has no problems with them but quickly spots the bigger issue. Those descending behind her may quickly get in to trouble- and therefore descend rather more rapidly and bring all of the adventurers tumbling down.

There’s a brief discussion, and then Hotlips descends the rest of the way- scouting ahead, stealthily, in to the ice cavern below- there’s a pile of supplies here, the cavern is dimly lit (there’s an oil lamp rammed in to the wall a little outside of the entrance to the cavern) and its very cold.

Hotlips skips back up the stairs to tell her friends, and then descends again (with no difficulties whatsoever) to guard the way.

The other PCs (with Orcaheart bringing up the rear- not the best plan) rope themselves together and then follow her down, the dice gods favour them- Gah! The PCs reconvene moments later at the bottom of the slippery stair.

The same issue however swiftly arises again, the circular thoroughfare outside of the entrance cavern undulates- with slippery slopes, and as slippery rises- the PCs are sorely in need of some crampons, or something very similar.

The Brothers therefore attempt a variety of improvised solutions to the balance problem, and then put these to the test by descending the nearest slippery slope ahead. Hotlips, of course, skips down the incline, and then quickly (and Stealthily) scopes out the next (massive) chamber ahead.

So, large (and high-ceilinged) is the cavern that it seems to generate its own micro climate- a wet fog rises from the ice floor and walls, obscuring (for a while) the inhabitants of the chamber- to wit, a clutch of Kobolds that are working on one of the walls- seemingly polishing the ice. Hotlips also notes that there are the frozen remains of several (Frost) Giants embedded in the walls of the cavern.

I was going to scare the Halfling with the frozen Giants, but her Perception was something like a ‘19’ plus bonuses.

More importantly Hotlips, over the course of the next few minutes of her observations, also discerns that the Kobolds are wearing crampons, she scuttles back (still unseen and unheard) to tell her friends. Basically, the shoe shop has just opened- they just need to relieve the Kobolds of their footwear (and then set about resizing).

Fortuitously all of the Brothers manage to scramble down the slope and to the entrance to the Hall of Giants, the problem arises when Orcaheart comes waddling after, the big lad misses his footing and manages to careen in to the newly revealed chamber, yelping and spluttering as he goes.

A surprise round is out of the question- still, just a bunch of pesky Kobolds.





However, the big guy sliding in to the chamber, and in to the Kobold’s vision is an Ice Hunter (Orcaheart), and thus no-one to be feared. Then the PCs make themselves known and start up with their chatter.

DM Note- any movement in here and the PCs need first to make an Acrobatics check- DC 8 to shuffle about (half move) DC 12 if they move any further or faster. Just for kicks.

Watt (Human Bard) is the first in to chatter-action, swiftly Persuading the Kobolds that he and his colleagues are Dragon Cultists (although the PCs are not dressed in their Dragon Cult costumes atm) and that they have come to meet with their Dragon-boss, Old White Death.

Lux, and Lummins add to the chorus, and the Kobolds are swiftly sold on the PCs story- although, there’s a strand of doubt festering in the gang- Lummins is obviously wearing a holy symbol of Lathander, and while the Kobolds don’t recognise the symbol one of the little buggers is suspicious (Shh… Lummins rolled a ‘1’, the rest of the PCs rolls were great however).

Long story short- the Kobolds are persuaded to give the PCs a guided tour- first stop the abode of Maccath the Crimson, who the PCs need to have a chat with first- apparently, before their meeting with the Dragon.

First however the Brothers of the First Light beg the Kobolds, even offering to pay, for some suitable footwear (they all offer shiny-shiny gold) the Kobolds bargain the PCs up to 2gp per shoe fitted (bespoke) with crampons.

And thus, we move in to the inevitable (over-used?) fantasy trope, the Kobold shoe-fitting scene.

I told you the shoe shop was open.

In the midst of the procedure the PCs fail to notice that one of the Kobolds exits the chamber, less than a minute later the intrepid (and most suspicious) Kobold returns, with friends- to wit a pair of Ice Trolls.

Soon after it all kicks off.





The suspicious Kobold who fetched the Trolls (let’s call him Barry) screams a warning to his shoe-fitting colleagues, and then fires a sling bullet into Lummins, that breaks the Priest’s reverie. Seconds later the first Ice Troll is on him, only his Warding Flare prevents the creature from savaging the Half-Elf.

The Kobold crampon-fitters attack en masse, with daggers and slings- all bar two miss their intended targets, or else they just scratch and dent the PCs armour (all Kobold attacks with Advantage- Gah!) The pair of Kobold assassin’s (not) both stab Hotlips at the same time. She barely notices the scratches left by their pathetic daggers.

Watt is the first of the PCs to react, his Thunderwave sends a pair of Kobolds spinning, clearing them out of the way, but killing neither.

Orcaheart roars and stabs a Kobold to death, and then wounds another badly- Sgt Bobby roars back at the Ice Hunter and very quickly mimes his pleasure. I think it was I HEART U.

Sgt B stomps forward, to the Ice Troll heading his way- and slices one of the creature’s arms clean off with Hazirawn, and then follows up with a titanic strike which cuts the creature off at its knees (two big hits and a Crit for 42 damage) with his Action Surge.

Orcaheart blows kisses at his hero.

The bromance is doing fine.

Hotlips attempts to stab her Kobold attackers back, she rolls a ‘2’ and a ‘2’- Sandy is not best amused.

Lux gets some distance from the Kobold crampon-fitters and then fires two quick Eldritch Blasts in to the already semi-broken Ice Troll- the creature shatters (remember Hazirawn doesn’t allow a creature to regain hit points- subject to a DC 15 Con save).

Lummins lofts his holy symbol- oh dear, we’ve been here before, and hits the Radiance of the Dawn button- six Kobolds die screaming, the two situated outside the power’s sphere survive (of course) the ordeal. The lone remaining Ice Troll also suffers in the blinding radiant light.

Seconds later Barry the (suspicious) Kobold, who brought the Ice Trolls to the party, runs screaming out of the chamber, the alarm is in the process of being raised.

The other surviving Kobold (singular) also attempts to flee the scene, it doesn’t get far- Watt chases after the varmint and plugs it with an arrow, and then for good measure fires a second missile in to the back of the last Ice Troll, which is still trying to smash Lummins down.

The Ice Troll continues to claw at the Priest of Lathander, But Lummins’ Warding Flare saves him for a second time.

Orcaheart rushes over to the developing melee, and Shield Bashes the Ice Troll- remarkably the big Ice Hunter knocks the beast Prone, and then follows up with his spear and stabs the creature twice in quick succession.

The DM is high-fived across the gaming table by Pete- “That’s my boy”, he’s a very proud father-figure to young Orcaheart.

Sgt Bobby, with a wink first for Orcaheart, goes chasing off after the last fleeing Kobold- two successful DC 12 Acrobatics checks, an Action Point, and a single to hit roll with Hazirawn later and the Kobold yelps coming from the corridor beyond- suddenly stop.

Less than ten seconds later Sgt Bobby returns to the chamber bearing the broken and decapitated form of Barry ‘the blabbermouth’ Kobold.

Love is… my friends, love is…

In the meantime, Hotlips stabs up the fallen Ice Troll (at last), Lummins bathes it in his Burning Hands- and yet remarkably the creature is tough enough to stagger back to its feet- and then to tear in to Orcaheart. The resolute Ice Hunter doesn’t show the hurt- not in front Papa Smurf- Sgt Bobby, who is about to re-enter the chamber.

Watt fires a final arrow in to the beast- the Ice Troll falls, moments later Lux closes in and spams Fire Bolts in to the creature- seconds later it shatters.

That, as the two tough-guy Fighters rush in to each other’s arms- probably, is however (at last) the end of this session.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #48 The Rise of Tiamat #07 That is How it is Done.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 9
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 9
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 9
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 9
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 9

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #48 of our game, but only session #07 of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

After the extra-long last session this one was brief in comparison.

The Brothers of the First Light, with their new accomplice- Orcaheart, the man-mountain Ice Hunter Tribal Champion are at present investigating the caverns beneath Oyaviggaton, the home of Old White Death, also Maccath the Crimson, and perhaps the Draakhorn.

In the last session the PCs discovered the hard way that the icy lair is very slippery (who would have guessed) they have rectified this situation by slaughtering a clutch of crampon-wearing Kobold servitors (and a pair of Ice Trolls) and soon after modified their own footwear to make it more non-slip.

Then, after a plod around the huge cavern- the Hall of Giants, to see the sights, Hotlips (Halfling Rogue) is sent out scouting again. The stealthy Halfling completes a circuit of the icy corridor- from which many more chambers exit. The passage however is at present uninhabited (I’m doing the Wandering Monsters RAW, as usual, although in truth making far more rolls than I should), but the Halfling can hear other creatures moving around in a couple of the exiting caverns.

The Rogue, with the rest of the Brothers et al following on a way behind, discovers a series of inner chambers including a storeroom with another set of stairs going up (probably in to the Ice Hunter settlement- correct). Also, in the chamber is a sick-looking Ice Hunter villager, Hotlips sneaks up on the guy and knocks him unconscious (friendly). Then- through a complex of chambers- a larder full of dead things, a junk room, and on in to another cavern containing a bunch more Kobolds- most of whom seem to be resting, or else off-duty. The Halfling returns to her comrades to report back, soon after the aforementioned Kobolds are effectively surrounded- PCs moving in to block both exits to the chamber.

You can guess what happens next- to begin with there were twelve Kobolds at rest in the chamber.





Watt (Human Bard) shoots a Kobold dead, Lux (Human Warlock) Eldritch Blasts another (also dead) and then badly wounds a third. Orcaheart stomps in and Shield Bashes the nearest enemy prone and then stabs the little bugger- dead, the big Ice Hunter stabs yet another, which squeals and attempts to flee, seconds later the Kobold is engulfed in Lummins’ (Half-Elf Cleric) Sacred Flames- dead. Hotlips assassinates a fifth Kobold, while Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter) charges in with Hazirawn and slays another pair.

In short, a massacre.

The five remaining Kobolds, cower or else try (foolishly) to flee the scene…

Watt plugs two more running Kobolds- both dead, while Lux’s Eldritch Blasts account for two of the cowering individuals (she’s cruel) and suddenly there’s only one wounded Kobold left standing.

Five minutes later and the chamber has been searched, and some nice scrimshaw found, the last Kobold has been trussed-up like a turkey, interrogated- briefly and violently (thanks Sgt Bobby & Lux) and then made to lead the PCs (on a leash, of course) about the rest of the ice complex.

The Kobold gives over the following info-

a) Old White Death is in his lair below- the Kobold shows the PCs a nearby hole in the ice (actually a slippery chute) that descends rapidly in to the White Dragon’s lair. Hotlips, briefly, checks this out- there’s not much to see below, a massive cavern shrouded in icy mist, the PCs quickly decide to find a better way down. Note the Hafling almost falls down the chute when the ice ledge surrounding the chute gives way, she doesn’t though- because she’s a dextrous bugger.

b) There are a bunch more Ice Trolls laired on this the upper level, the Kobold is persuaded to take the Brothers to this place next.

c) Maccath the Crimson is also laired nearby, and within the Tiefling’s chambers is another (easier/more accessible) way down in to the Dragon’s lair- next stop after the Trolls.

d) Also, there are some Ice Toads laired close-by, the Brothers figure they’ll skip visiting these guys, if they can.

So, after fifteen minutes roleplaying, for which read pushing, shoving and shouting (and no Random Encounters- bloody dice), the PCs head off to kill the Ice Trolls.

The Ice Trolls lair is a tall and narrow chamber- unadorned, seemingly, and swathed in freezing mist- it’s getting cold in here. Hotlips sneaks a good way in, she can see two Ice Trolls (there are another two hidden at the far end of the chamber, obscured by the mist). The Halfling is about to sneak back to tell her friends when the nearest Ice Troll stomps towards the exit of the chamber, off out on patrol, the Rogue (correctly) suspects.

No time like the present.





The Brothers of the First Light and their Guest Slayer- Orcaheart, launch their attacks.

Hotlips’ opening crossbow bolt to the back of the head almost does the job, the assassination attempt inflicts 58 damage (that’s a lot) and leaves the Ice Troll floundering, the bolt still sticking out the creature’s skull.

“Where go I”, the creature asks in the Giant tongue, and then is set on by the rest of the adventurers, Hotlips- in the meantime buries herself in the snow- out of sight, nice Stealth check.

Lummins strides in to the cavern and fires a Scorching Ray in to the confused Ice Troll (a Crit), and then two more fiery rays (a hit and another Crit) in to the second Ice Troll, which lurches out of the icy mist ahead, both Trolls roar in pain.

Orcaheart (Guest Slayer) waddles forward and in the most uncoordinated fashion flings a spear in to the exiting Troll’s chest, the beast shatters- dead.

Sgt Bobby doesn’t look that impressed, the fat bastard Ice Hunter is doing his job- stealing his kills!

The love-in between the warriors it seems is over.

Sgt B rushes forward- screaming threats (in Common) at the second Ice Troll, which is too far away for the Fighter to get to (and he hates throwing things, it’s melee or nothing (mostly) for Sgt B).

Lux fires two Eldricth Blasts in to the Ice Troll (it’s bloodied), Watt follows up with two pin-point accurate bowshots and the last Ice Troll standing (that the PCs know about) is left staggering and screeching in pain.

The creature doesn’t scream for long, Hotlips pops out of a snowbank and thunks a crossbow bolt through its eye and in to its brain, the beast shatters.

Melee over- or so the PCs think.

At which point the two Ice Trolls hidden in the icy mist come charging towards the slowly (but casually) advancing Sgt Bobby- Hotlips shouts a warning.

Alas Lummins cannot resist, the Priest of Lathander is the first to pull the trigger, he drops a Fireball in to the charging Trolls- the massive creature’s rush is somewhat curtailed (and their Initiative sucks- ‘3’ & ‘6’). 

Orcaheart flings another spear- and hits again, while Sgt Bobby spits on his hands- hefts Hazirawn and positions himself between the two, still rushing in, Ice Trolls.

“This is how you do it.” The warrior declares, pointedly looking at Orcaheart (played by me- your glorious DM).

Pete rolls a ‘2’, followed by a, ‘2’- so there’s that. Sgt Bobby has no Action Surge, nor does he have an Inspiration Point, so… Pete’s not very happy at all.

The air is blue… dirty blue for a good long while.

Although the other Players (and the DM) sitting around the table are enjoying his distress.

“No, this is how you do it!” Hotlips declares with a grin.

The Halfling Rogue’s (Sneak Attack) crossbow bolt sails way-way-wide, she also rolls a ‘2’. Hotlips is played by Sandy- keep that in mind, although not for long…

Lux stomps forward wielding a crooked smile and conjures a Fire Elemental behind the Ice Trolls- the flaming bastard gets in to action, soon after both Trolls are burnt with one on fire. Lux is also played by Sandy.

“That is how it is done.” Lux declares.

The Ice Trolls scream- trapped between the flaming Elemental and the mental Sgt Bobby (and the rest of the PCs).

The first Ice Troll (not on fire) attempts to flee the scene- dodging past the PCs and out of the cave, to try to raise the alarm- soon after it begins to seriously doubt its chosen course of action, this after being sliced by Hazirawn, and then tagged again by the Fire Elemental.

It plunges on and is swiftly stabbed and clubbed by a myriad other PCs as it somehow manages to dodge through the crowd, and almost to the exit of the cavern- screaming up a storm as it flees.

The second Ice Troll attempts the same manoeuvre, after its colleague has cleared the way (of AoOs) it overtakes its fellow Ice Troll and makes it all the way out in to the corridor that circumscribes the icy lair.      

The Brothers, obviously, quickly turn-tail and chase back after the fleeing pair.

Lummins is the first to (nearly) catch up with the pair, the Priest of Lathander lays down a carpet of flames with his Burning Hands, and the badly wounded Ice Troll shatters and explodes.

Only one Ice Troll left to chase down.

Orcaheart catches up with the last Ice Troll- Shield Bashes it from behind but cannot bring it down- so stabs it instead. A frustrated Sgt Bobby alas cannot catch up with the action. Lux also has problems getting her Fire Elemental turned around, and back in to the fight.

The last Ice Troll is going to get away.

That is until Hotlips makes another crossbow bolt-to-skull connection, this after the Halfling’s first attack roll- with all the PCs looking on (and willing her on) in expectation, is a ‘1’. The ‘Lucky’ Halfling follows the ‘1’ with a ‘20’, naturally.

The fight is over.

Although out in the icy corridor the Brothers et al are faced with a new problem.

North of their position, in the large circular passageway, are situated three white-on-white very large (human-size) Toads, make that Ice Toads. Before the PCs can react the furthest Ice Toad from the PCs suddenly starts making gestures (of peace/welcome) and speaking in Draconic.

“I am Marflub, Comptroller of Oyaviggaton- state your business and be Accounted for!”





Which causes a little PC confusion- how do you react to that?

Well, as usual with the chatty PCs, with a lot more chatter, although Sgt Bobby waves Hazirawn around quite a lot, and not to be outdone Orcaheart also offers a token threat- shaking his spear and shield at the creatures.

The Ice Toads don’t even react, they’re very sluggish- and dour, for zealots.

However, there’s no fighting, wiser heads prevail- which is happening a whole lot more these days.

The chatter goes on for a bit, although not too long as the Brothers are keen to get out of the corridor (knowing the DM is still making Random Encounter checks).

Eventually Marflub invites the PCs in to the Ice Toad cavern, which is equally bewildering- more Ice Toads squat and scratch on parchment, making notes- adding up rows of columns and generally behaving like Monks/Scribes/Accountants.

Every now and then, usually in reaction to some proclamation or other from Marflub (the obvious leader of the pack) the rest of the Ice Toads in the chamber chorus back odd statements, like-

“All Praise the Double-Entry”,
“The Time of Great Accounting”,
“Accounting Adds Joy”,
“On-Balance”, & finally,
“Improve the Bottom-Line.”

Yes, that’s right- for some reason (spur of the moment) I played the Ice Toads as Monkish/Cultish type Accountants, serious and slightly dour.

So, over the course of the next thirty or so minutes of roleplaying (as the food arrived to the gaming table) the PCs learn the following-

1) The Ice Toads really don’t want to fight anyone.

2)  They work for Old White Death- because it is interesting. Most odd!

3) They know everything about what it takes to run a financially secure Iceberg/White Dragon lair.

4) Old White Death is down below. Check, we know this already.

5) They’ve also been helping Maccath the Crimson to compile and record lots of her findings- also, very interesting work.

The Brothers are either bored (but slightly amused- that’s you Pete) or else amused (but slightly bored- everyone else) with Marflub, his info, and his fellow Ice Toads.

I had a giggle with it however, with Marflub finally asking the several of the PCs (in a slightly lewd/lascivious way) if could he ‘thoroughly audit’ them.

Pizza (probably) finished, the Brothers et al depart the Ice Toads, not friends exactly, but on nodding terms, and head off to find Maccath the Crimson, their Kobold guide leading the way.

Note throughout the previous fight with the Ice Trolls I rolled a D20 every round in the hope that I could get the Kobold guide to wriggle out of his bonds and escape the PCs- I think I made seven rolls in total, the highest of which was a ‘9’.

So, no.

The Kobold guide leads the PCs on, around the circular passage- the traversing of which is made much (much) easier by the PCs new crampons, and to yet another icy cavern.

Unfortunately, as the Brothers et al gaggle in to the first icy chamber (without scouting ahead) they’re ambushed by yet another… Ice Troll.





The roaring beast leaps out from its hiding place and savages Watt, the Bard is clawed and bitten, and bloodied in an instant.

Then Watt discovers that the Ice Troll has got the highest Initiative, and so after the Surprise turn the creature does it all again, however thanks partially to Lummins’ Warding Flare the Bard only takes a single hit- a bite, and a Crit at that. Jackie, playing Watt, is not amused.

That is until Orcaheart leaps in front of the Bard and wards the Ice Troll away by heroically Shield Bashing it in the face, and then stabbing it in the leg for good measure, while yelling “I Safe YoU I Will!”

Orcaheart’s been learning the Common tongue, the DM kindly explains.

The Ice Hunter warrior grins at Sgt Bobby, several of the Players enjoy the moment, even Pete’s grinning.

Lummins in the meantime gets to Watt with a much-enhanced Cure Wounds, while the Bard Thunderwaves the Troll out of the way.

Lux hits the beast with a Fire Bolt…

Then, at last…

Sgt Bobby rushes in, yelling- as he goes “This is how you do it” (actually Pete whispered the line while wincing at his dice), and…

Slices the Ice Troll, with a (big) hit and a follow up miss, not bad- but not that impressive.

Seconds later, after having to wait an age for Sgt Bobby to get in position, Hotlips makes another crossbow bolt to the brain connection and lifts the top of the Ice Troll’s lid, the creature tumbles and shatters.

Melee, and the session, over… we finished on time this week, for about the first time in forever.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #49 The Rise of Tiamat #08a Penguin-Slayer!

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 9
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 9
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 9
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 9
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 9

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #49 of our game, but only session #08a of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

Last session the Brothers continued to explore the icy lair of Old White Death, the White Dragon, and continued their slaughter- a dozen Kobolds, and half-a-dozen Ice Trolls were all dispatched. The PCs also encountered Marflub, the Ice Toad Senior Accountant, and chatted with the odd fellow for a good long while- alas the strange Ice Toads mostly served to confuse the poor PCs, who decided in the end to leave them be. The last stop on their circuit was the cavernous ice home of Maccath the Crimson, in which another Ice Troll was encountered, and slaughtered before the last session came to an end.

The Brothers, you will remember, are searching for Maccath the Crimson (they’ve not encountered the Tiefling as of yet) and also for the odd not-sounding Draakhorn.

Oh, but before we begin just to say Orcaheart is played by me (your glorious DM) but sometimes with a little consultation with the Players, I sometimes ask “What do you think Orcaheart would do?”, actually I ask that question a lot with any NPCs I’m playing. I find the Players often have better (or else different) suggestions that are often worthy of consideration. Just wanted to make this clear.

And so, to the action…

So, the Brothers (at last) remember themselves and send Hotlips (Halfling Rogue) sneaking forward, however stealth is not needed- moments after the Ice Troll falls Maccath the Crimson, and her two very nervous Kobold servitors, step out of the ice tunnel ahead. The Tiefling Wizard is also nervous, frightened for her life, but also excited at the prospect of rescue.

"Have you come to save me or to kill me? Not that there will be much difference between the two." Maccath asks.





The chatter begins- and of course, the majority of the talk is done by Watt (Human Bard), Lux (Human Warlock) and Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) the chatty trio. The threesome quickly persuades Maccath of their identity, and of their intentions, soon after the group head back in to the Tiefling’s chamber, and then from there a short time later in to the nearby Scriptorium.

The lengthy conversation encompasses the following-

a) Maccath traveled to Oyaviggaton to learn more about Dragonkind, alas her curiosity almost proved her undoing- Old White Death was initially very inhospitable- capturing the Tiefling and killing the crew of her ship (later the PCs are taken to see Maccath’s ship and crew- encased in ice, note this image is a repeat of the PCs strange encounter back in session #37, when they were visited by the Light of Lathander en route to Parnast).

b) Maccath however managed to persuade the White Dragon of her worth- the Tiefling has been made to examine and study many items from the Dragon’s hoard, including extensive writings stolen from the Arcane Brotherhood.

c) Maccath has been studying these writings and serving the Dragon ever since her capture, alas many of the rituals she has translated have been used by Old White Death to protect the Dragon’s lair and make it more difficult for Maccath to escape, or for observers (Scrying) to detect her presence. She thought she had sealed her own doom… that is until the Brothers of the First Light arrive on the scene.

d) Maccath wants to depart the lair and will do all that she can to help the PCs, but… she MUST be allowed to take her work, and the lost lore of the Arcane Brotherhood, with her.

At which point the PCs are led in to the Scriptorium, between chatter the more curious members of the Brothers begin their search (with Maccath helping) of the facility.

The chatter however goes on (for bloody ages- it was a very chatty and relaxed session), the Brothers further learn that-

e) There is a large chute that leads down from the Scriptorium- easy(ish) to get down but difficult to climb back up- the tunnel descends in to Old White Death’s lair, and near to the spot that the Dragon usually rests. That’s good to know. There are other submerged entry and exit passages in to the Dragon’s lair below. Old White Death has more than one escape route it seems.

f) Most of the information that Maccath needs to take with her in order to continue her studies is located in the Scriptorium, although there are also important documents in the Dragon’s lair below (which the Tiefling describes to the PCs- basically, the PCs have to rescue these items to get Maccath to leave with them). In short, the Brothers are going to have to ‘deal with’ the Dragon- I added this last complication because I figured the PCs with the benefit of the Flying Lighthouse could reasonably just convince Maccath that their flying fortress was safe from Old White Death and then just depart with the Tiefling- with no final showdown with the Dragon. I didn’t want that to happen.

g) Maccath hands over a Ring of Cold Resistance, and two Arrows of Dragon Slaying- which are taken by Watt, he’s the bow-guy. Ownership of the Ring is disputed for a good long while- Hotlips wants it but several of the PCs argue that it should go to Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter) who is, after all, the front-line guy. Sgt B is going to be the Hit Point soak if and when the final confrontation with the Dragon occurs (they think, how wrong they are/were). In the end Sgt Bobby gets the ring- swapping it out with his Ring of Poison Resistance in the forthcoming Short Rest.

I think the Resist Poison Ring was taken by Lux in the end, although I’m not certain.

Note, in a touching moment during the Short Rest Sgt Bobby also hands his +1 Longsword over to Orcaheart, they’re friends again, and in each other’s manly arms soon after- big hugs. Obviously Orcaheart doesn’t know how to use the blade very well, he initially thinks it is some kind of spit to skewer and cook food… a little while layer the magical sword is christened by the big man- ‘Penguin-Slayer’, which is suitably niche.

h) The Draakhorn is no longer in the lair, it was taken six months ago by a bunch of robed figures that came to treat with Old White Death, from the Tiefling’s description the Brothers quickly work out that these fellows were Dragon Cultists. Eventually, after a million hints from the DM (I exaggerate not), the PCs finally figure out that the leader of the Dragon Cult group was most likely Talis the White, who they encountered in the Hunting Lodge near Parnast a while back.

This is good news for Lux because she has (sorta) kept in contact with Talis, actually she has asked various questions of the Dragon Cultist leader but has received only one (useful) reply. Keep in mind that Lux (Sandy) and me regularly exchange e-mails between sessions, in the form of missives and notes exchanged with her various information sources, mostly delivered by her friends in the Black Network.

So, the guys have to fight the Dragon- there follows a bit of exploration, mostly done by Hotlips, and also a thorough search of the Scriptorium, and the PCs own backpacks- this in an effort to stumble upon a stray magic item or two that will help their situation.

The Players have been fretting over the Dragon fight for the last few sessions- I’ve been trying to build it up a bit you see.

The take-away food arrives (early) and the Players break to connive and scheme for a bit (a lot) longer.

Note some of the texts in the Scriptorium are quickly identified as containing ‘dangerous lore’, Watt states confidently (after a ‘20’) that continuing to read these texts could implant terrible messages in the reader’s psyche. Hotlips steals one of the ‘naughty’ books, Lux grabs about half-a-dozen- bedtime reading for the Warlock.

The PCs do however locate a metric tonne of scrolls (although only about half-a-dozen they can actually use) and so the plotting and planning continues- and the Player’s Handbook spell section (in particular) is pawed over.

Hotlips’ scouting session in to the Dragon’s lair is not a great success; the Halfling is roped up and then lowered down the slope from the Scriptorium and in to the massive hollow space below. The place is filled with freezing mist, undulating icy surfaces (difficult terrain, and worse)- and with very little open (and flat) space, and I think I’ve mentioned this already- its massive. At least the Halfling thinks the place is, she doesn’t get to (or dare to) explore far.

The Dragon cannot be seen, although the Halfling Rogue is fairly certain she’s spotted Old White Death’s treasure pile… so, there’s that.

After an inordinate amount of time a plan of attack (sorta) is decided upon- Lummins uses a bunch of Protection from (Cold) Energy scrolls on himself, Watt & Hotlips. While Lux will make use of a scroll of Fire Shield for the same effect (and more) when she thinks the time is right to do so- Sgt Bobby already has Maccath’s Ring of Cold Resistance. So, the Dragon’s Cold (Breath Weapon) problem is kinda solved.

I did say the Players are planning this attack.

The next problem is getting about in the chamber below- to this end Lux casts Fly on herself, Sgt Bobby & Hotlips- the three aviators then assist their (roped) comrades down the slope and in to Old White Death’s lair.

DMs Interlude- I really wanted to kill at least one of the PCs, there- I’ve said it now. I tried my best.

So, the Brothers manage to get down and into the ice cavern, and from the ledge they arrived on down again on to the lowest level of the area- with the flyers keeping watch and also assisting the roped trio safely down.

Remarkably, save for a few slips and fumbles (to no great effect) the Brothers get down to the ice quickly and without incident- the Dragon’s treasure (as spotted earlier by Hoptlips) is located, it is however scattered over a large area and mostly sealed in, well… ice. Getting it out will not be easy and will be time consuming… so several of the PCs start at it (the DM decides there are ten items here- mostly old tomes, that Maccath needs to continue her study, soon after the Players know this too).

A minute or two later and the PCs have located three items that Maccath needs and have managed to get one of the tomes free of the ice.

Still no Dragon.

The Brothers therefore continue to chip away at their task, and to find more of Maccath’s (& the Arcane Brotherhood’s) lost tomes. 

Lux’s Fly spell however is running out, therefore (after a brief chat) all of the flyers ascend- although Lux stays in sight, hovering just above the treasure-recovery trio (Lummins, Watt & the big lad- Orcaheart). Sgt Bobby and Hotlips meanwhile head off in to the icy mists to do a circuit of the cavern- just to see if there’s anything else they’re missing out on (like a big ol’ White Dragon).

Obviously soon after the tough guy duo head off Old White Death comes out to play.

It goes like this- Lummins, Watt and Orcaheart are chipping away at the ice and recovering lost tomes (and a little side loot- to be determined later). Lux is hovering thirty or so feet above the trio, Old White Death is biding his time in the water beneath the ice… that is until he emerges at a rush from the nearest section of open water and bathes the intrepid trio in his icy breath weapon.





Alas, not quite- the Dragon is spotted moving beneath the ice by Orcaheart (‘20’) who then gets Initiative and charges in to Old White Death as soon it emerges from the water- stabbing its forelegs twice in quick succession with his newly acquired magical longsword, ‘Penguin-Slayer’.

Then the breath weapon hits- Watt and Orcaheart are frosted good, while Lummins barely feels the icy blast (Resist Cold & Save).

The PCs start screaming for Hotlips and Sgt B to get back to them… Hotlips hears her comrades and the flying pair are soon after heading back- it’ll take them three rounds double-moving to get to the action.

Orcaheart meantime attempts to play the hero, keeping Old White Death at bay (he Crits the Dragon but for not much damage) which just makes the wyrm mad- it slams its tail in to Orcaheart (the big lad is bloodied).

Watt scrambles back a way, grabs out his bow and fires- an Arrow of Dragon Slaying- and rolls a sodding ‘20’ Crit- for 61 damage.

There is whooping.

I hate whooping.

It’s so… gah!

Just to say the module states that when Old White Death takes 100 HP damage, he’s outta there, well, he’s taken just short of 90 HP damage and we’re only in the opening moments of the fight.

Bloody dice.

Oh yeah…

Watt fires again- yeah, the second Arrow of Dragon Slaying- he misses.

The whooping stops.

Hah!

Lux attempts to Banish Old White Death, a Legendary Resistance later and the Dragon is still in the game- the Warlock’s spell fizzles.

Old White Death starts off with his Frightful Presence, alas only Lummins is affected, the Priest of Lathander edges away from the great wyrm. Then the Dragon recharges its breath weapon (thank you) and tries again with the frosting- the result of which is Orcaheart is left barely able to stand (approx. 15 HP) while Lummins is bloodied and terrified.

The Priest of Lathander continues to back away from Old White Death, although unleashing his Radiance of the Dawn as he retreats- the Dragon barely notices, but Hotlips and Sgt Bobby benefit from the glowing beacon, as does the Priest himself- Lummins is no longer Frightened of the great beast.

Old White Death slams Orcaheart with his tail again (and the big lad is on 1 HP)- the (Brave) Ice Hunter fights on- stabbing the Dragon twice more with Penguin-Slayer.

Old White Death is officially bloodied and is now over 100 HP down.

So, I cheat- and give the Dragon another 50 HP, because… well, too soon.

Watt keeps moving, casting a Mass Cure Wounds as he goes for cover, Lux meanwhile continues to hover above the action, the Warlock however is out of powers- she therefore unleashes a pair of Eldritch Blasts, one of which hits the Dragon.

At which point I further complicate matters (for the PCs) by having a Scrag emerge from another of the watery pools- the creature bustles to Watt and unleashes heck- three attacks and three hits, the Bard is bloodied (and screaming- as are the Players around the gaming table).

Old White Death meantime recharges his breath weapon again (thank you dice gods) and unleashes his freezing fury for the third time in three rounds, and for the third time in a row on Orcaheart and Lummins (Watt only got caught in the first attack). Remarkably both (make their saves and) survive again- Lummins is beyond bloodied while Orcaheart has 3 HP.

Old White Death backs up a way, so that Orcaheart can no longer reach the beast.

Lummins calmly assesses the situation (by which I mean Rob takes ten minutes to decide what to do this turn) and then fires off a salvo of Scorching Rays- the first fiery missile hits the newly emerged Scrag, alas only one of the other four missiles hits its mark- Old White Death.

And now the Dragon has taken over 150 HP damage- Damn!

So, time for the finale…

Orcaheart takes a couple of steps back, rushes forward and then flings himself straight at Old White Death in the freezing water (using a little Bardic Inspiration- thanks Watt, en route). The big-boned Ice Hunter arrives Penguin-Slayer first, skewering the great wyrm between the eyes (for about 13 damage, but it looked good).

The Dragon roars and rages, eventually tossing Orcaheart (and Penguin-Slayer) thirty feet in to the air and away- the big hunter lands hard and then lies motionless on the ice.

Old White Death meantime roars once more- loud enough to shake the entire berg and loose a cascade of icicles from the ceiling- and then submerges and gets the hell out of Dodge.

Victory!





Then a second Scrag lurches out of another of the watery pools and attempts to tear Lummins apart- the aquatic Troll tries really hard, Lummins is left on 9 HP.

Alas it is at this point that a flying Hotlips, crossbow at the ready, hoves in to view- and seconds later buries a crossbow bolt in the nearest Scrag’s back, Watt meantime escapes the other Scrag by turning Invisible and running off. This audacious move however swiftly turns sour- the slightly confused Scrag- now sans adversary, rushes over to join the attack on Lummins. The Priest is being torn apart by two Scrags… seconds later he falls.

The still flying Lux hits one of the Scrags now towering over Lummins’ body with a Fire Bolt. Hotlips, also flying, keeps shooting and hitting with her crossbow.

The Invisible Watt meantime gets to the fallen Orcaheart and with a Cure Wounds revives the big man- although the Bard quickly scuttles away. Orcaheart later believes he was visited by the one true God and given his life back in exchange for a lifetime of servitude*.

*Note this interpretation of events only takes shape a week or so after the session, this after a conversation roleplayed out via e-mail between Orcaheart and Lummins (the Priest of Lathander).

Orcaheart later explains that he saw a blinding LIGHT, and then he was back in the world with a whole lot of loving Lathander in his heart. 

Lux meantime thumps a Fire Bolt in to the other Scrag, she’s alternating, at which point Sgt Bobby flies in to the same beast, avoiding its threshing claws, and Hazirawn’s it to death (with an Action Surge).

Orcaheart then staggers to his knees, then up to his feet- grabs up Penguin-Slayer and (retrofitted) yells out, “For the Light of Lathander!” and charges the last remaining Scrag which is going to grab Lummins’ body (the Priest of Lathander).

The Scrag has had enough (and is only one hit away from death) it flees, diving back in to the water.

The fight is over.

The interminable whooping begins again- there’s a new hero in the pack- Orcaheart!

The rest of this session in the next section.

Apologies for a few weeks off but work is busy-busy and there’s been a whole lot of Christmas going on.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #49 The Rise of Tiamat #08b Downtime & the Cult in Waterdeep.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 9
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 9
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 9
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 9
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 9

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #49 of our game, but only session #08b of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

Old White Death has fled Oyaviggaton, the Brothers of the First Light are victorious again- mostly thanks to Orcaheart who Bravely (it’s a Skill the NPC has) stood in front of the White Dragon and took a thorough beating (the Sgt B role) while slashing the great wyrm repeatedly with Penguin-Slayer.

There is talk of PC-onification, Orcaheart may get a Class and Level, we’ll see- actually, you’ll see (I know what goes on).

So, Oyaviggaton is taken, the berg is the PCs to explore- this process goes on a while, particularly as several of the Players have been conniving between sessions.

Here’s what goes down-

First up the Dragon’s treasure pile is chipped from the ice and sorted through, and the good stuff either snaffled by various PCs or else ferried up to the Flying Lighthouse. Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) gets a pair of Winged Boots, and there’s a Bag of Holding to be found (taken by Lux (Human Warlock)) also a few more potions- but nothing too powerful. They’re kicking my backside as it is…

Next up (and believe me when I say that this bit takes a while) the Brothers et al have a chat with Marflub and the Toad Accountants- the PCs have been talking between sessions (as stated previously). They want Marflub to join them on the Flying Lighthouse (no reason particularly- they just like the idea, I think) and so we spend a while negotiating the Ice Toad Accountant’s services. It takes a good twenty minutes to finally thrash out the deal (actually a signed Croaktract of Employment). Marflub and pals are eventually engaged to help with the Brother’s tax situation, and also to research and develop other PC-originated projects, don’t ask because at this stage I had no idea what the Players were up to.

The negotiations are repeated with Bonecarver (Shaman/Chief) and the rest of the Ice Hunters and their families- basically, join us aboard the Flying Lighthouse.

Note for some of the PCs this is a chance for them to get a few more conversions of faith in (Lummins) for others it’s just a fun/funny part of their story.

And so, after at least another forty minutes (real-time) of giggling and deal-making the Flying Lighthouse departs the Sea of Moving Ice- heading back to Waterdeep and the Council of the same name.

Just to say the Flying Lighthouse is now more or less fully staffed, obviously Captain of the establishment is Blagothkus (Cloud Giant) and his ‘spirit’ wife, second in command is Lummins. The crew consists of a nearly a dozen Ogres (including Gary the Ogre, Hotlips' (Halfling Rogue) boyfriend), a pair of Stone Giant hippies, a dozen Ice Hunters (lead by Bonecarver) and their families.

Along for the ride are also Maccath the Crimson, Tiefling Dragon-expert; Marflub and his Ice Toad Accountants; Orcaheart, the Ice Hunter hero; a pair of Lizardfolk warriors called Gawp & Ping (servants to Lux and Lummins) and finally a pair of, as of yet, untamed Wyverns (Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter) is working on this).

So, the Flying Lighthouse is back to full complement, or thereabouts.

The PCs (and Players- more so) are overjoyed that they seem to have acquired a fully-staffed secret base, as it were- the Flying Lighthouse is their Tracy Island.

So, with about an hour of the session left to play we go for a little more downtime style activities- it takes two days to load and prep the Flying Lighthouse, eight days travelling time back to Waterdeep, and then once back in the City of Splendors the Brothers have another tenday to wait for the next Council of Waterdeep meeting.

Also, the PCs are now level 10- so, that comes first.

*Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 10
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 10
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 10
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 10
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 10*

Also note on the way home the Flying Lighthouse passes over several settlements that are either smoking ruins, or else have been decimated in some other manner. The first time the Brothers spot one of these they descend to investigate, the Farseer however shows no signs of life, still the PCs land and spend an hour or two investigating a small settlement called Gawth (south of Luskan and the Blackford Crossing). No survivors are found, and it quickly becomes obvious that this was a Dragon-attack…

Over the next few days the Brothers spot more ruined settlements, another one every other day- each is investigated (although at altitude) using the Farseer, all of the places have been attacked by Dragons, or Dragon Cultists- is the (well-founded) presumption.

I wanted to up the tempo a little, although not too much.

Note Lummins uses Sending spells to communicate some of the devastation, and the success of their own mission to the Brothers’ contact Leosin Erlanthar, representative of the Harpers.

So, after leveling up their PCs the guys have approx. two tendays worth of downtime activities to get through. The first tenday aboard the Flying Lighthouse, the second in Waterdeep ahead of the next Council of Waterdeep meeting. This is what they get up to-

*The End of the Party for Hotlips.*

Hotlips is having her hair done, so the first tenday aboard the Flying Lighthouse is onerous to the Halfling, she wants to be back in Waterdeep and out with Gary the Ogre- Paaaarty! She therefore spends the first tenday travelling and ‘jazzing-up’ her party attire, she convinces (= pays) several of the Ice Hunter women to help with her make-up, give her a new haircut (mohawk-style) and to accessorize. I’m not sure that Hotlips (Sandy) is taking this downtime stuff seriously enough (who am I kidding, I love this).

The second tenday spent in Waterdeep is more of the same please- Hotlips infiltrates several social events for the rich and famous of the City of Splendors, only… things are less than splendid- all the rich kids are looking nervous. The older generation of monied folk spend much of their time at these events quizzing the Halfling- the party scene in Waterdeep has all but disappeared. Hotlips is not impressed- play hard, party hard- that’s her (and Gary’s) motto.

*Watt’s it all about?*

Watt (Human Bard) tries to learn a little more about the Flying Lighthouse in his first tenday of downtime- he does okay, and by the end of the time has a basic grasp of how everything works- he can fly the ship.

The Bard’s second tenday in Waterdeep is much more undercover, Watt the detective gets back to infiltrating the group of Dragon Cultists that are hatching plans in the City of Splendors (as per his last downtime). His great work (and great rolls) comes to fruition a day before the next Council of Waterdeep meeting is set to take place. The Brothers of the First Light attack the Cultists sewer lair- see later for more on this. Note Lux also helps out with this project- see below.

*Lux hears a whisper.*

While still aboard the Flying Lighthouse Lux receives a message, a Sending spell from Talis the White (the Dragon Cult boss from the Hunting Lodge near Parnast). Talis shares her concerns- the Dragon Cultists in Waterdeep are plotting a major attack in the city sometime very soon. Lux obviously knows that Watt has infiltrated the Dragon Cult group in Waterdeep. The Brothers of the First Light are therefore in the right place and at right time to stop the Cult attack, by slaughtering the Dragon Cultist bastards- see later. Note Lux spends both tendays contacting her various sources seeking more information, Fast Eddie (her Imp servant aboard the Lighthouse) is also keen for Lux to meet with his boss- Lord Volmer, the Bone Devil diplomat. It seems Lord V has an offer to make, Lux is a little unsure of how to play this because… well, she’s consorting with Devils- and none of the other Players/PCs know this as of yet. How to broach the subject…

*Let the Light in.*

Lummins is proselytising up a storm, by which I mean the Cleric of Lathander is out spreading the word to anyone that will listen, and folk can’t get away from him during the first tenday (spent aboard the Flying Lighthouse). By the end of the travelling time the Priest has converted Orcaheart to the Light, even convincing the big feller Ice Hunter that it was Lathander that cured him back in the fight with the Dragon (actually it was an Invisible Watt, but that’s by-the-by). Several other Ice Hunters are also interested in the teachings of Lathander, although Barking Seal (Shaman/Chief) is much less impressed by Lummins’ activities. Finally, the Priest also attempts to convert Marflub and his Ice Toad chums to the cause- the Toads are much less impressed, the Priest’s attempts to convert the amphibians is mainly met with bored shrugs. As Marflub states at the end of the Lummins show- “Religion is all very well, but the bottom line (Chorus from the other Ice Toads- “Bottom Line”) is all that is important!” Basically, the Ice Toads don’t get religion, they believe in the ‘Great Accounting’, and that’s all they need.

*Damn Wyverns.*

Sgt Bobby spends both tendays attempting to finally master Wyvern-riding, I allow the players to make two rolls (whatever skill they choose, and that fits in with the activity) per tenday of downtime and base their successes on the results.

Sgt Bobby makes absolutely no headway with his training- four rolls, highest adjusted is an ‘11’, lowest adjusted roll is a ‘10’- so that’s three ‘10’s and an ‘11’- nice grouping, but no cigar. Wyvern-riding continues to allude the Fighter, and Pete’s not that happy about that.

Downtime activities over, we skip to the day before the second Council of Waterdeep meeting, a sudden burst of activity at the Waterdeep branch of the Dragon Cult and the Brothers of the First Light are back in action. Albeit briefly (we went on a while this evening), in to the sewers and against the Dragon Cultists.

Note the map used for illustration here was not the map we used at the time, I actually don’t remember which map that was.

So, Watt leads the Brothers of the First Light in to the Dragon Cult’s sewer lair, and then… well, it’s a massacre.





And when I say a massacre- Lummins bursts in to the first chamber packed with Cultists and hits the Radiance of the Dawn button- six Cultists die screaming, Watt fires two arrows in to the Cult Fanatic leader (dead). Hotlips assassinates another, Sgt Bobby chops the head off another.

Remarkably two Cultists escape the first encounter and go running off in different directions- but Watt knows the way.

We play through a second encounter, same as the first- 10 Cultists (maybe 8-10 HP each) and a Cult Fanatic (leader), it quickly becomes apparent- the enemies present are not worthy of the name, the Brothers of the First Light very quickly (the first two encounters are both over in one round each) get to the finale.

The Cult leaders.

The Brothers are just about to bust in on the bad guys, who have obviously been alerted to the attack, when the session (at last- I had to improvise a bit with this one) comes to an end.





I had a plan however, the PCs are facing subpar enemies for a reason, although this mob- the Cult leaders are a little more threatening. As I said- I had my reasons, which you will find out, next time.


----------



## The Green Hermit

Goonalan said:


> Meanwhile, back around the table, and with Pete still out of the room.




I like how you separated them from each other for this. I might try that if we have an uneven assortment of people captured.  Starting this chapter tomorrow.


----------



## Goonalan

The Green Hermit said:


> I like how you separated them from each other for this. I might try that if we have an uneven assortment of people captured.  Starting this chapter tomorrow.




I like to work between sessions (via e-mail) on some of the players (actually all of them at different stages) I encourage them to interact (in PC where possible).

Sandy who plays Lux (mainly) e-mails me as a matter of course after probably every session, when we're doing a downtime bit, or else the PCs are between action then sometimes the e-mails fly by. The same these days with Jackie (playing Watt), they both tend to have more questions- and both their PCs (in this campaign) are more inquisitive, with contacts they can make use of.

There are times around the table when one of the two- Lux or Watt, already know what's coming next- or else they're less surprised, sometimes the information they have- gathered from the Black Network, or other dodgy contacts, leaks out at the table.

What I mean to say is it is always fun to seed the action, give different PCs bits of info which together would perhaps make much more sense. Then see if you can trust the Players to keep their allotted secrets.

Mess with them- that's what they're for.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #50 The Rise of Tiamat #09a Death to the Brothers of the First Light.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 10
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 10
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 10
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 10
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 10

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #50 of our game, but only session #09a of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

The Brothers of the First Light are back in Waterdeep, taking part in various downtime activities while awaiting tomorrow’s second meeting of the Council of Waterdeep. Cult of the Dragon activity has stepped up on the Sword Coast however, the PCs spotted several burnt-out settlements while travelling in the Flying Lighthouse from the Sea of Moving Ice back to the City of Splendours.

The PCs downtime activities however have been interrupted (in the last session), Lux (Human Warlock) has learned from Talis the White (Dragon Cult boss, last seen in the Hunting Lodge near Parnast) that the Cult plans to strike in Waterdeep. Furthermore, Watt (Human Bard) has infiltrated the aforementioned Cult group, and then in an effort to counter the Cult’s planned attack, has led his comrades in to their lair in the city’s sewers.

So far it has been a slaughter- twenty Cultists are dead already, and the PCs have not taken a single hit. There’s a method to my madness… I promise, not much method- but a little.

The Brothers of the First Light burst in on the Cult leaders (actually a Mage, a Priest, a Thug and a few more low level mooks- a little less subpar (oxymoron?) than some of the previous combat encounters).

And so, we begin…






Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter) smashes the door open and charges head first in to a high-ceilinged chamber, the place was obviously once the tomb of a well-off family, arrayed before the Fighter in various stages of ‘ready’ are a dozen or so Dragon Cultists.

And when I say ‘ready’ I mean several of them have readied actions.

A Cult Fanatic shapes and chants and Sgt B’s limbs begin to seize- Hold Person, and he fails his save, but Sgt B is Indomitable, and makes his second save- the lucky bugger.

A pair of Dragonclaws lurch forward and slash at the sturdy Fighter, Sgt B takes a hit (actually a low roll Crit) but not enough to hold the big man back, a Guiding Bolt- fired by the Cult Priest at the back of the chamber alas (for me) flies wide of the target.

Seconds later (after an Action Surge) both Dragonclaws lie screaming and dying from their wounds on the dirty floor of the former crypt.

Then Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) steps in and launches his Fireball, or at least he would if it weren’t for the Cult Mage at the back, watching for a spellcaster’s arrival- the foul fellow Counterspells Lummins’ effort, and the magic fades.

The Priest of Lathander isn’t happy, an Inspiration Point later and he repeats the trick, only with a much-enhanced Fireball this time- Flame ON! Another two Dragonclaws, a Cult Fanatic, and a Cultist are all incinerated. More or less all of the other bad guys are left bloodied or worse, except for the Mage, who has a little extra (Fire) protection.

During the chaos Hotlips (Halfling Rogue) sneaks in to the chamber, keeping low and in the shadows, she situates herself and then attempts to assassinate the problem-Mage… and misses, and so she too spends her Inspiration Point for a re-roll, and shoots a crossbow bolt clean through the Cultist bad guy’s throat.

The Mage is dead, he didn’t last long.

Bugger, you’re thinking… but I’m not.

I’m biding my time.

The badly wounded Cultist Thug staggers forward and attempts to block Sgt B and Lummins’ progress in to the chamber- slamming his mace (even with Lummins’ Warding Flare) in to the face of the Priest of Lathander.

A Cult Fanatic fires up her Spiritual Weapon, a shimmering spectral curved dagger- which stabs Lummins in the back, for good measure the Cultist closes with the Priest, trying to Inflict Wounds with her touch. Lummins however keeps the evil woman at bay.

Watt rushes forward and fires a much enhanced Thunderwave in to the Cultist’s frontline- the Thug menacing Lummins is killed, as is another low level mook.

There’s only the Cult Priest, and two babbling Fanatics left standing.

Lux hits the Fanatic menacing Lummins with an Eldritch Blast, the other Fanatic spots a sneaking Hotlips and sends his Spiritual Weapon out to seek the Halfling, and then when that misses goes in search of the little menace with an Inflict Wounds spell at the ready. Hotlips avoids both attacks.

The Cultists Priest rushes the Brothers- screaming for Tiamat to kill them all, and moments later the evil Priest (and the PCs) are surrounded by a horde of wispy spectral Dragons, the Priest’s Spiritual Guardians. The evil fellow then casts a Sanctuary spell on himself- although he continues to shout foul and dire threats at Sgt B and Lummins.

Sgt B is the first (and the last) to feel the necrotic drain of the cackling Dragon Priest’s Spiritual Guardians- he’s not happy, and so as usual- he cuts the Priest’s head off (Bugger!) after easily passing the Sanctuary induced saving throw.

Seconds later the burly Fighter almost ends one of the two remaining Cult Fanatics- not good, Lummins spears the fellow also- the Cultist survives on 1 HP.

Not for long- Hotlips steps behind the fellow and skewers the Fanatic with her rapier- dead!

The last Fanatic flees, or at least attempts to- Watt puts an arrow in the fool’s back.

The fight is won- although only for a little while…

The Brothers set about searching the chamber, and the bodies of the fallen, unaware (of course) that their old enemy the Red Wizard, Rath Modar, is floating approx. twenty feet above them- Invisible (actually Greater Invisibility, and with a few other buffs), and in telepathic contact with his hand-picked Dragon Cult Assassination Squad.

Yes, that’s right- this is the first of the Cult Strikes Back attacks- try saying that when you’ve had a few.

So, I wind down the fight, and let the PCs drop out of ‘paying attention’ mode (it doesn’t take long- someone digs out the take-away menu- Pete), and then Teleport in the aforementioned Dragon Cult Assassination Squad- taking all of the Brothers (and Players) by surprise.

Achieved!

This is a Deadly Encounter, and with a Young Blue Dragon (Maxed HP), a Half-Blue Dragon Gladiator (Maxed HP) and a Dragonfang (guess what- Maxed HP). So, I’m going for it… strap in.





The Young Blue Dragon (code name “Electric Boogaloo”, young Dragons these days, no sense of tradition) suddenly appears in more or less the centre of the chamber, it immediately unleashes its electric death breath on Lummins and Watt. The Priest of Lathander takes the full force of the storm and is almost down and out (Save = ‘2’), the Bard is hurting also, but not too bad.

The Half-Blue Dragon Gladiator (code name “Blue Fury) appears beyond the Dragon- next to the Rogue, he Shield Bashes Hotlips down to her knees and then stabs the Halfling twice (and she’s bloodied).

This is going well- and believe me when I tell you that by now the Players around the table are screaming very rude things at me (some of them- and ‘no’ not the ladies, it’s Pete with 90% of the screeching and profanities).

The Dragonfang (code name “Light Sabre”) suddenly appears, sword already drawn and sheathed in Lightning, she slices at Sgt B and manages to miss the burly Fighter twice (with Advantage).

Pete’s a little less screechy now.

The Brothers are at last in action, although not before Electric Boogaloo attempts to kill Lux- the Dragon, swats at the Warlock, like a cat with a ball of wool- the first Claw attack is a Crit- although the Dragon pays the price, Lux’s Hellish Rebuke burns (for 30+ Fire damage). The Dragon’s second Claw attack is too slow- the Warlock ducks in time, but then comes the Bite, and Lightning sparks and burns- Lux is bloodied in an instant.

I think I may have been grinning at this point in the game- it’s the kind of thing I’d do.

That is until…

Watt unleashes a Mass Cure Wounds (and rolls really high, something like 26 HP) healing all of his comrades, the Bard then scurries for cover (grabbing his bow out en route) while screaming naughty words at Sgt B (his Bardic Inspiration, which is mostly brought to us today by the letter ‘F’).

Hotlips dives back to her feet and then scurries in to a more advantageous position (i.e. with Sneak Attack), then strikes- and cuts Light Sabre (the Dragonfang) deep.

Lux (now with only one Warlock power left) attempts to Banish the Dragon- Electric Boogaloo and Blue Fury- the Gladiator, neither it seems is for shifting, they both make their saves, and Lux is just about spent- down to her Cantrips.

Again- there is much in the way of screaming and swearing around the table.

Sgt B slices in to Light Sabre (and rolls about as low as you can get for Hazirawn’s damage) and then rolls a ‘1’ for his next attack.

We turn the swear-o-meter up to ‘11’.

At which point Blue Fury (Half-Blue Dragon Gladiator) unleashes her Lightning Breath, which Hotlips Evades neatly- exposing Sgt B who takes the full force of the attack in the face.

Pete has a sweargasm.

Light Sabre attacks Sgt B twice more with her lightning enhanced blade, and misses both times, again… Just for info Sgt B is now AC 18 (I think) now he has Hazirawn (his two-hander).

It’s all too much for Pete.

Lummins, without telling anyone at the table his plan, mutters a few words and an instant later Electric Boogaloo and Light Sabre are snatched away to an alternate plane for a very short while- they’re Banished.

This was rather a surprise to everyone because for all of the sessions up until a few weeks back Lummins has had a limited palette with regard to his Cleric (Priest of Light = Fire) spell choices, his mantra thus far has been to select spells using the following criteria-
a) It burns, or hurts.
b) It heals.
c) It’s Bless.

A couple of sessions back Rob (who plays Lummins) changed up his spell selections, actually he didn’t do that- he just decreased slightly the number of hurty or healy spells and picked some others he was interested in- like Banishment.

What I’m trying to tell you is that no-one knew that Lummins was going to pull this stunt.

Shock and awe were the Player’s reactions.

Except from me of course.

The bastard.

Suddenly Blue Fury (the Half-Blue Dragon Gladiator) is on his own with the Brothers of the First Light, and there’s a lot more grinning around the table.

It’s like a conference for Cheshire Cats.

Note Rath Modar has a watching brief, he’s not getting involved atm, that’d sky-rocket the level of this Encounter.

Watt keeps dishing out his Bardic Inspiration (swearing at his colleagues) and firing arrows at the remaining Half-Blue Dragon Gladiator- Blue Fury.

Lux, now free of the Dragon, follows Watt’s lead and finds somewhere safe to hide and hit Blue Fury with her Eldritch Blasts.

While Sgt B and Hotlips get to work double-teaming the lone remaining enemy- seconds later Blue Fury is bloodied, but not done for- taking another hit from Hazirawn just to manoeuvre in to the best spot possible to unleash his newly recharged Lightning breath- with the same result.

Hotlips, at the last moment, scurries out of the way of the electrical storm and leaves Sgt B (Save = ‘1’) to face the full Lightning fury.

I swear I was laughing so much it bloody hurt.

Pete, as usual, failed to see the funny side.

And so it goes for a little while longer, that is until the inevitable happens- Sgt B decapitates Blue Fury with Hazirawn, at which point the Brothers have about thirty seconds (Lummins advises) until the Dragon and Dragongfang are back in the room.

The Brothers heal and cast other spells, get in to position- ready to attack.

Who am I kidding- Hotlips goes in to hiding; Lux & Lummins exit the room, Watt turns Invisible while Sgt Bobby stands in the centre of the chamber swearing very loudly and making threats (some of which are biologically impossible).

The Banished duo reappear, and it all begins again- Lux fires Eldritch Blasts in to the Dragon, Lummins fires Scorching Rays (mostly in to the Dragonfang), while Watt sheds his Invisibility and starts up with his bow, also targeting Light Sabre.

Meantime Sgt B and Hotlips get in to their tag-team work-out on Electric Boogaloo.

The just returned bad guys are taking a beating, although Light Sabre manages to hurt Sgt B a bit (at last), Electric Boogaloo however is having no luck (long story short- I rolled ‘1’, ’2’ & ‘3’ for my first three attack rolls).

We’re going to the last here though, the Cult Assassins are in no retreat, no surrender mode.

They’re both however bloodied very quickly (and remember they were all Maxed HP at the start- that’s 224 for Electric Boogaloo).

Lummins eventually incinerates Light Sabre (with about his eighth Scorching Ray- we went on a while, although the Priest was max-enhancing every spell).

The Priest of Lathander however almost pays the price, Electric Boogaloo launches its Lightning breath and again Lummins takes the full effect (Save = ‘1’ therefore 58 Lightning damage), Watt is also back to bloodied in an instant.

But its not enough- the Brothers keep hammering away at the Dragon, and before the creature can inflict any more damage, Lux (eventually) kills it dead with yet another brace of Eldritch Blasts.

And then there’s a moment of happy silence- the aftermath, the Brothers are spent- but victorious.

It’s post-coital.

Well, almost.

Then the Fireball goes off in the midst of the Brothers of the First Light, and Rath Modar departs (teleporting away).

Lummins is down and dying (Save = ‘3’, every time he rolled a save the results were terrible), Watt is only just conscious- although the Bard is quickly to the Priest of Lathander with a Cure.

The fight is (really) over.

Although the Players and PCs are on edge for a good while after, there’s quite a lot of hectic running about- seeking their attacker.

After a frantic, and often noisy debate, it is finally surmised by the Brothers that the Fireball came from above them (correct) but that no-one saw anybody there (at any point during the fight), and furthermore no-one knows where the caster has gone. Most likely they have departed.

So, not much to work on.

Great- big tick for me.

The rest of the time spent in the Cult hideout in the sewers is underwhelming, there’s a little treasure to be had, however the PCs also locate a stack of paperwork, it seems the Dragon Cult is keen on an audit trail.

The paperwork is actually a ruse, but Shh… the Players didn’t know this- you’ll see.

The Brothers are certain that the paperwork (which is going to take a while to get through- it’s all encrypted) will reveal the nature of the imminent attack on Waterdeep that they have just thwarted.

So, they’re the heroes- again, that’s nice.

And yet…

The PCs are left with the uneasy feeling that they’ve been set up (prescient of them) and that the higher ups in the Dragon Cult are perhaps now on to them.

Who just dropped a Fireball on them?

Who just teleported (possibly) the big bad guys in, and themselves out?

The Players are fretting.

Did we just get targeted?

Lux is also concerned that Talis the White (the Cult leader from the Hunting Lodge that told her that an attack in Waterdeep was imminent) may have set her up.

The bitch!

What’s worse several of the PCs are at this point remembering that it was indeed Lux that sent them on this mission. The Players know (because Sandy = Lux told them) that it was one of the Warlock’s ‘informers’ that had provided the information.

Several of the other PCs (who am I kidding- it was just Sgt B = Pete) want answers- there’s a bit of argy-bargy for a while, Lux eventually comes clean about where she got her info from (Talis the White) and the recriminations (although only low-level carping) begin.

The rest of the session, well that’s just a lot of chatter, which of course is for next time…


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #50 The Rise of Tiamat #09b The Second Council of Waterdeep.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 10
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 10
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 10
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 10
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 10

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #50 of our game, but only session #09b of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

The Brothers of the First Light are just back from their trip in to the sewers, after defeating the Waterdeep branch of the Dragon Cult, and thereby thwarting their imminent attack on the City of Splendours. At least that’s what they think they have done, several (all) of the PCs have their suspicions that they’ve maybe been played.

The Brothers, all of them that is, have however taken a beating- much healing is needed, and a little R&R as the PCs have got the second Council of Waterdeep meeting early the very next day.

Funny how the timings worked out.

So, we take a break for food- and for Lux (Human Warlock, played by Sandy) to run through the powerpoint (I’m kidding) that she has prepared for the Council. In reality that translates to the five of us, mostly with mouths shoved full of take-away food going through what Lux is going to say (Sandy has a note pad, it’s unnerving at times- she asks me to spell things). In truth I didn’t contribute much to the cause, except to remind them of names where there were memory lapses.

There’s one other job to take care of- the coded Cult papers salvaged from the hideout are passed on to Marflub and the Ice Toad gang, and by doing this the Players reveal a little more of their plan (but see much later- next session- for the full scheme). They want Marflub and his fellow Ice Toads to go through the papers and find the evidence they need- the details of the Cult attack on Waterdeep, and any other secrets to be told. They figure (or else Lux and Watt (Human Bard) do) that the Ice Toad accountants are meticulous, like a mystery, and are keen to do some work- who am I to disabuse them. I find that when Players are keen to make the story up for themselves, then more often than not- just nod. Note the coded messages are not too difficult to decipher, remember that three of the PCs are ex-Dragon Cult members. Therefore Watt, Lummins (Half-Elf Cleric) and Lux spend a little time with the Toad Team going through all of the Cult ciphers that they know.

The DM is happy with all of this, and happier still to inform the Brothers that the Toads will need a day, at least, to go through the paperwork- so, basically the results come after the second Council meeting.

Funny the timing of things, I think that’s worth repeating- although the Players didn’t figure it at the time, I just told them there was a lot of paperwork to get through, and codes to break. Simples.

Oh, and just to make clear- the book says that the PCs should all level up now, screw that, they’ve only just got their level 10 sticker. Besides they don’t know when they’re supposed to level up, and its much too late for you to tell them. So, they’re level 10 still… and the next morning back before the Council of Waterdeep.

There have been some changes, well- at least two, the first change is really obvious- there’s an extra chair in the room and someone sitting in it, a reserved looking middle-aged lady in fine clothes who is simply introduced as Elia. No further details are provided, and when Watt and Lux ask Dagult Neverember explains that all will be made clear later, but first it’s time for the Brothers of the First Light to deliver their report.

The second change to the Council is slightly less obvious- in fact Leosin Erlanthar has to tell the PCs about it for them to even notice- it seems Neverember has been replaced as the head of the Lords’ Alliance delegation. The new big chief is Lady Laeral Silverhand, who is also the new Open Lord of Waterdeep, Leosin is very happy to report this.

Note the Brothers would not have picked up on this fact if they were not told of it beforehand, Lady L stays (mostly) quiet throughout the meeting, which is (as per the first council session) chaired by Neverember, who continues to pretend he’s in charge.

Anyway, enough of that- we have about an hour of game time left for this session, and so the next ninety minutes goes a lot like this. The Brothers have five topics/subjects to discuss-

1) The action and adventure in the Tomb of Diderius, fighting Devils, Yuan-ti and undead- culminating in the capture of Varram the White, alas the surly Dwarf Cultist had already ‘mislaid’ the White Dragon Mask, so this was not recovered.

The chat goes on a while- and its mostly slaps on the backs from all of the delegates, the only dissenter being Delaan Winterhound (of the Emerald Enclave) who gets an attack of the giggles when he learns of Varram’s capture. Delaan is of the opinion that Varram holds little value- the recovery of the Dragon Mask was the primary purpose of the adventurers’ mission. Which they therefore failed.

This last bit doesn’t go down too well- Sgt Bobby (Human Fighter) has to be quieted (and then apologised for).

Next up…

2) The action and events in Oyaviggaton, including the rescue of Maccath the Crimson and the fleeing of the great wyrm- Old White Death.

Note Lux veers from the protocols at this point, although after first gaining permission from the Council, and invites in to the meeting witnesses to the events, to wit- Orcaheart (the Hero), Maccath (the Crimson) and Marflub (the Ice Toad).

The Council are mostly underwhelmed, but polite, particularly when Lux and Watt make an impassioned speech (partially written/encouraged as it turns out later by Lummins (Rob)) regarding the decimation of the Ice Hunter tribe, slaves of the great tyrant- the Dragon.

Lummins (Rob) has had an attack of the conscience- after all the Priest of Lathander killed over a dozen of the tribes-folk with his Radiance of the Dawn attack.

The Brothers of the First Light (except for Sgt B and Hotlips (Halfling Rogue)- they don’t give a damn) push for some sort of reward or recognition for the Ice Hunter tribe- the Council are happy to oblige, particularly if the PCs agree to get the newcomers out of the meeting hall sharpish and get on with their report.

And so it comes to pass- (a little) more on this later.

The Brothers, of course, receive their rightful plaudits for their Oyaviggaton venture, Ambassador Connerad Brawnanvil squeals with glee when he first hears the tale of Old White Death’s fleeing. He offers to personally reward the hero of the hour (that’s Orcaheart) with a Dragonslaying weapon (he has a couple to choose from, slaying Dragons is what Connerad is all about).

You can imagine how happy Sgt Bobby (Pete) is to hear this.

Whereas Orcaheart is overjoyed when the information is finally translated in to words he just about grasps.

I seem to remember all of the other Players also being very happy at this news- some of them even happier to see the frowny face that Pete (Sgt Bobby) was pulling.

There was a lot of laughing and pointing, to be honest- I’m slightly ashamed I started it.

But we move on, after a little more verbal applause for the Brothers from the Council.

While Orcaheart and Marflub are shown out of the meeting hall- Maccath the Crimson, Dragon scholar, remains- the Tiefling wishes to report also...

3) Maccath has been in touch with the Hosttower in Luskan, home to his colleagues in the Arcane Brotherhood, in summary he wishes to offer his (and their) services- to help in any way they can to thwart the Dragon Cultists.

And the crowd mostly goes wild.

I say mostly because Ambassador Connerad mutters and whines loudly for anyone (and all) to hear that he “don’t trust them black-hearted spell-wranglers”, there’s a bit of an atmosphere for a while but it soon passes.

Although a little later on (next session) as it turns out someone else is also unhappy about this situation- but we’ll get to that.

Next…

4) Lux, and Watt, speak at length about the things they saw on the way back from the Sea of Moving Ice- settlements in flames, death and destruction caused by Dragon attacks, that kind of thing.

Several of the other Counsellors have their own stories to tell- it seems the Cult are (in places) rampant.

Soon after a discussion breaks out, in which I am able to briefly but succinctly reiterate the plot, or at least the bit we’re at.

If you’re playing a campaign that is but one great adventure, I find it useful to do this kind of thing quite often.

However, better still…

The Dragon Cultists, the Council concludes, are on the move- they’re doing things, the implication being the PCs don’t know what they’re doing- perhaps they should try to find out.

The PCs, of course, have a few theories about the bigger picture, and are therefore encouraged to articulate them by the members of the Council. Which is obviously good for me (your wordy DM) because I wanted to make sure that they have been (mostly) listening and paying attention.

This is a better way of doing things- if you can get the PCs to remind you of the plot every now and then (in-game if possible), that way you can find the bits that either need reinforcing, or deflecting (hiding), or else… gulp, rewriting.

Their theory is this- Tiamat’s coming, the Dragon Cult are gathering a hoard (and horde) and then they’re going to be summoning big bad Moma.

We explore the question “How?” for a while, and the PCs are pretty much spot on there too, their version is- the Cult bigwigs (Wyrmspeakers) are going to meet up somewhere and use Red Wizard magic to power some sort of summoning (using the Dragon Masks). The treasure hoard is the lure, or else the reward for big T(iamat).

Well, as it turns out they have been listening.

Or else Pete has read the module.

I know where my money is.

Actually, I would bet my mortgage that Pete has read the book but not told any of the other Players anything about it, they have simply (and fairly easily) figured it out.

It’s about an Evens bet- because that’s what happened with Pete in the last module.

What the PCs don’t know is where this is going to happen.

Or when.

Actually, they’re not that certain on the how, but they’re in the game.

But there’s more, sometime toward the end of this discussion- which goes on for quite a while, Delaan Winterhound (of the Emerald Enclave) makes mention of the fact that there have been concentrated Dragon Cult attacks in the Misty Forest, the domain of King Melandrach.

Worth investigating? Watt & Lummins (and others) want to know.

But no, King Melandrach confidently states that the attacks have in fact stopped now, several Elven settlements have indeed been decimated, but the situation is under control. The Elven Kings goes on to say that he believes the attacks have ceased because the Dragon Cult has got all the treasure it needs.

The hoard has been gathered.

King Melandrach believes the countdown has begun.

Which gets the PCs attention.

Good- because all of that last bit was a (sorta) bluff.

Lastly…

5) Just before the session/meeting breaks up Lux (in an awful rush) tells the Council all about the Brothers of the First Light’s latest heroics- thwarting an imminent attack on Waterdeep, and in the process dealing with the Cult of the Dragon management (and more than a few underlings) in the City of Splendours.

The meeting hall is filled with joy- the Council members are obviously worried (so close, what could they have been plotting?) but also so very happy that the threat has passed.

Lux goes on to STATE (I emphasise this word for a reason- what can that be, I wonder) that the Brothers have also gathered evidence from the Cult secret hideout which MAY make clear their future plans…

But she’s guessing, and grandstanding.

Both, as it later turns out, badly.

That however is the end of the session, and we were well over time in the end, except I’ll just add the new and updated version of Council of Waterdeep “Official” Score Table-

The Harpers +6 (5/7/10)
The Order of the Gauntlet +6 (7/9/12)
The Emerald Enclave +2 (5/7/10)
& the various Lords’ Alliance delegates-
Lady Silverhand +6 (7/9/12)
Lord Neverember +5 (5/7/10)
Ambassador Brawnanvil +7 (7/9/12)
King Melandrach +6 (6/8/11)
Marshall Ravengard +8 (7/9/12)
Taern Hornblade +6 (6/8/11)
Sir Isteval +8 (6/8/11)

Note the numbers in the parenthesis, let me explain- at the end of all four council sessions the PCs need to score +5 to garner one favour from the Harpers, +7 would earn them two favours, while +10 would result in three. The numbers in the parenthesis therefore indicate the scores needed for one to three favours from each of the delegates

More chatter (a lot more chatter) next time...


----------



## The Green Hermit

Goonalan said:


> *We D&D.*​
> *Session #24a Hoard of the Dragon Queen #10a House Hunting for King Urp.
> 
> Brothers of the First Light.
> Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 3
> Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 3
> Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 3
> Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 3
> &
> Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 3*




What did you end up doing with Cyanwrath and Frulam Mondath?


----------



## Goonalan

The Green Hermit said:


> What did you end up doing with Cyanwrath and Frulam Mondath?




Session 24b, took them to Elturel and handed them over to Leosin Erlanthar (the Harpers).

Perhaps I should have made some more of them, but they're a bit low level, I figured they're not going to know much.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #51 The Rise of Tiamat #10a M is for Toadalyser.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 10
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 10
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 10
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 10
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 10

 Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8

*This is session #51 of our game, but only session #10a of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

Apologies for all the ‘a’ and ‘b’-ness but it seems to me as the PCs get higher level, and more involved in the plot et al, then things seem to take a lot longer to explain here. Every session, it appears, needs to be split in to two narrative parts- just to get everything that happened said, and explored a bit.

This however is a short section, apologies, but that’s because the second part is a sizeable chunk of roleplay and chatter, and other (sometimes fraught) stuff.

And so…

The Brothers of the First Light are back in City of Splendours, the second Council of Waterdeep has just ended- and the PCs are as always, the heroes of the hour.

Also, at some point the Players are going to figure out that they have actually been set no new tasks by the Council- but that doesn’t happen yet, so read on…

It’s a bit of a give away what goes on in this session- just check out the title.

What do you mean your confused? Well, believe me, I was more than a little confused at the time.

So, lots of things happen- in the following order.

The Brothers are straight out of the council chambers and in to a meeting with Ontharr Frume (Order of the Gauntlet) and Leosin Erlanthar (Harper), also present are several of the PCs newly employed (sorta) specialists- to wit, Maccath the Crimson (Arcane Brotherhood) & Marflub the Ice Toad (Accountant). Actually, Orcaheart is also present but he serves no purpose, and doesn’t understand 90% of what’s being said- all of the time, but he smiles a lot- which is nice.

The Players, I think I said a few sessions back, have been plotting again.

So, the meeting is this- the Brothers want Marflub and his Toad Lab boys (don’t ask) to go through all the paperwork and evidence gathered so far, in short they want access to everything the Order of the Gauntlet and the Harpers know.

This is news to Marflub of course (and to me), however a little while later after more explanation (mainly from the three PCs that have on average something like +7 on every social skill on their character sheets) Marflub is up for the challenge.

Marflub is rechristened “M”, and the Ice Toads are to be known collectively as, wait for this… it took someone (Rob) an entire lunchbreak to come up with the name… the Toadalyser.

A marvellous piece of whimsy.

There are arguments, and rough words- particularly from Ontharr Frume, who- as it turns out, is also mad at the PCs for letting the Devil-worshipping Arcane Brotherhood in to the non-magic circle (as it were- the Council of Waterdeep).

Ontharr rips Sgt Bobby a new one. Sgt B remember is a member of the Order of the Gauntlet- the Gauntlet’s motto is (paraphrased)- “No Wizards! How do we want them? Dead!” Or something like that…

Sgt Bobby (Pete) is less bothered than you’d think.

In summary his opinion is, “like I care.”

Sgt Bobby soaks up the verbal barrage- he’s an ex-Watch Sgt, this isn’t his first bollocking, it won’t be his last. Awfully magnanimous of Pete, I enjoyed the moment immensely.

Eventually (after a series of very persuasive rolls, again) the Harpers and the Order of the Gauntlet agree to share their info but only with Marflub (sorry “M”) and his team. Ontharr is particularly insistent that the Arcane Brotherhood not be allowed to see the documents he will be providing.

The Brothers agree (and in doing so lie to Ontharr, or at least one of them does).

Maccath the Crimson (Arcane Brotherhood), who is still in the room- remember, stays silent. Much later she gladly agrees (with Lux) to (secretly) help with the document search (this detail later played out via e-mail).

The Brothers, in summary, put together their special investigations team.

I don’t mind that. In fact, nice work.

I tell the guys (a while later, after I’ve had an extended think about how I’m going to play this) that they can post a new question for the Toadalyser team to work on every other (even) session of play. However, posting a question and receiving an answer are two different things- the DM (through the auspices of the Toadalyser) will post answers when they become available (basically, I’m going to be controlling the drip-drip of new info). The Players are happy(-ish) with that.

And so, the Harpers and the Order of the Gauntlet allow the Ice Toads access to their paperwork, and to quiz Leosin and Ontharr (and others) at length to get their take on events- all of which will, of course, be written up and added to the data cache.

I’m writing about D&D and using the term ‘data cache’, that’s an odd one.

Anyway, meeting done.

You know the old saying, “As one meeting ends, another begins”, and so it comes to pass…

The Brothers are heading for the exit when they’re stopped by a well-dressed fellow who tells them that he is the seneschal of the Lord’s Palace, he then indicates that the PCs are late for their next meeting… ‘follow me’, he mouths and then heads off, (somewhat) reluctantly the Brothers (eventually) decide to follow after.

The seneschal manages to always stay ahead of the Brothers, who have to rush to catch up at times- somewhere along the way the adventurers gain an escort, a group of four guards (actually Gray Hands)- two ahead, and two behind. The PCs are getting edgy- eventually Watt stops the show and refuses to go on- “Are we being arrested?” the Bard asks.

As it turns out- no, the seneschal explains that now they’re away from the audience (any audience) he can tell them that they have been invited to a secret meeting with Lady Laeral Silverhand, and some others- when he says ‘invited’ however he means their attendance is mandatory.

The Brothers are happy to serve.

I wanted to make sure the PCs understood that this was a very secret meeting.

En route to the meeting the seneschal warns the Brothers to be on their best behaviour (Sgt Bobby = Pete), of course.

And so, all the way in to the depths of the building, and eventually to a magnificent chamber that has been unused for generations, probably- regal, massive, but empty.

Save for Lady Laeral, Dagult Neverember, Sir Isteval (who is a big fan, apparently, of the Brothers) and the unexplained Elia, the middle-aged lady who also attended the second Council of Waterdeep.

Lady Laeral says little except to introduce herself, and her three companions- the rest of the meeting is mostly Dagult.

And the big secret is this… well, actually it’s a demonstration, before the Brother’s eyes Elia transforms into an Ancient Silver Dragon, eighty feet long from tail to snout, and with a wingspan that encompasses the massive chamber.

While the adventurers gaze on at the largest creature they have ever seen, Dagult explains- the Brothers are to accompany Elia (actually the Silver’s name is Otaaryliakkarnos) to a meeting of the Great Dragon Council and basically be the eyes, ears and voice of the Council of Waterdeep there.

The Brothers must negotiate an alliance with the Dragons, making concessions if they have to- although within reason, in order to secure Dragon protection for the cities and regions of the Sword Coast (particularly those that members of the Council of Waterdeep call home) and also to secure aid for the various factions (on the Council).

So, no biggie.

There’s a lot of hurried chat with Dagult- most of it along the lines of “how the hell do we do that?”

Dagult and Sir Isteval have all the answers, which are-
1) Behave (everyone in the room turns to look at Sgt Bobby).
2) Impress the Dragons with your/our story.
3) Convince them that we’re the good guys, but that we need their help.
4) Offer them money and other things.
5) Anything else you can think of that might work.

The Brothers are up for it, particularly when they learn they are going to make the 600-mile journey to the Nether Mountains on Oty’s (as Sir Isteval likes to call her- he’s very affectionate) back. The journey should take two days at most.

That’s the way to travel.

However, before we get to the going several of the other Brothers have further questions, the most asked being- “What do we want the Dragons to do?” Dagult explains again- protection (flying overhead) for cities and regions, and aid for the various factions. At which point we stop the chat while PCs go through the members of the Council of Waterdeep and figure out where, or who, or what each member represents.

We spend another ten minutes chatting about this and that, and then the deal is done.

The Brothers are going Dragon-riding, but first however they’re going to have to lay a false trail- remember, this is a very secret meeting- as is the meeting with the Great Dragon Council, no-one can find out that the PCs have even left Waterdeep (ideally).

Including all of the other members of the Council of Waterdeep, and all of the factions- in short, no-one should learn of this meeting… until the result is in the bag.

The Players are therefore told to come up with a smoke-screen.

They flounder for a while, eventually the brain’s trust comes up with the following ruse, which sorta fits the bill. The line is- the Brothers of the First Light will be unavailable for a short while, they’re heading out on the Flying Lighthouse (although not too far, probably Luskan to the Hosttower) and to continue their investigations.

I’m good with that, and soon after so are the Harpers and the Order of the Gauntlet- neither of whom have any clues that need investigating right now. Both factions however ask the Brothers to look out for other Dragon attacks, and if possible- intervene.

But that’s a given- if there’s a fight to be had, then the Brothers are having it.

Both factions also advise that they will get in contact (via Sending) if there are any new developments, the Brothers promise to do the same.

So, the PCs (and Elia/Oty, secretly) climb aboard the Flying Lighthouse and then get some distance away from the City of Splendours, and then climb aboard Oty/Elia the Ancient Silver Dragon and it’s up, up and away.

Dragon-riding, which involves several skill checks (not to hold on- the adventurers are tied to the great beast) but rather to overcome the inevitable air sickness, ever flown in a fast attack jet (even a trainer with a back seat), it’s the surest way to lose your lunch.

Oty, of course, goes easy on the Dragon-riding noobs- who am I kidding, she loop-de-loops, wingovers, barrel rolls and Immelmanns as often as she can.

Sgt Bobby is the last to yack.

Two days later, mostly flying at as higher altitude as the PCs can stand, and without stopping to rest once- Oty arrives in the Nether Mountains, and eventually circles and descends in to a massive ravine, the Dragon dives in to darkness. Then eventually lands in a huge open space supplied with fresh glacial water streaming down the tremendous stone-cliff walls, and home to a small but ancient forest. The vast hidden space is also equipped with a series of massive flattened and sculpted (over millennia) boulders, like great perches (or Henry Moore (abstract) sculptures).

After sleep the Brothers et al awake to discover that the Great Dragon Council is waiting for them to attend, but that’s for the second part of this session (because there’s a lot more chatter).

See you there…


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #51 The Rise of Tiamat #10b The Great Dragon Council.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 10
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 10
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 10
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 10
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 10

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #51 of our game, but only session #10b of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

We’re in the Nether Mountains, at the Great Dragon Council- the Brothers are here to win the wyrm’s favour- let’s see how that goes.

We begin, naturally, with introductions- but let’s skip that for a second- the Brothers are first up, they’re given the floor- and the smooth-talking trio (very mostly) are asked to the tell their story, and to come right out and ask for what they want from the great Dragons.

All of which you know about (the Council of Waterdeep wants an alliance, and for the Dragons to protect them), and the Brothers have been through their own story more than once before- so we skip to the good bit- the arguing.

And remember, the PCs are being peered down at by five Ancient Metallic Dragons, and these guys are big- the Gold is easily a hundred feet nose to tail.

But first let’s get to the introductions, I’ve also included a short statement from each of the great wyrms in reply to the Brother’s initial requests, and a short description of the wyrm’s character-

*Protanther ‘Prot’, Ancient Male Gold Dragon-*

“Screw the Council of Waterdeep, what have they ever done for us? If its uppity chromatic Dragons that’s the issue, then we take care of our own problems. We don’t need these people.”

Prot is a condescending tool, throughout the negotiations.

*Ileuthra ‘Ily’, Ancient Male Brass Dragon-*

“Well, maybe- it might not hurt to at least co-ordinate our attacks. But join them… SNORTS, perhaps we could just lead them, or simply tell them what to do?”

Ily views the humanoid races as tools- to be used. Humankind is not Dragonkind, and therefore much less than. He is however keen to make the most of this opportunity.

*Otaaryliakkarnos ‘Oty’, Ancient Female Silver Dragon-*

“I’m with Protanther, the Council of Waterdeep squabble like children… We don’t need these people.”

Oty was not at all impressed by the Council of Waterdeep, particularly with the Dwarves (Connerad & Ontharr)- she fears that all humanoids (to some extent) cannot be trusted.

*Nymmurh ‘Nym’, Ancient Male Bronze Dragon-*

“Why not form an alliance with the Council of Waterdeep. The Order of the Gauntlet and the Harpers have both proved themselves in the past- they can be trusted.”

Nym simply adores the Harpers, and the Order of the Gauntlet folk- so small, and so squishy, and yet still they fight for what is right.

*Tazmikella ‘Taz’, Ancient Female Copper Dragon-*

“We should kill the chromatic Dragons, and their allies- maybe we could use this alliance to lessen our casualties, otherwise- we don’t need these people.”

Taz is flighty, and a little mischievous- she wants something from the Brothers and is willing to play the game until she gets what she wants… you’ll see, now read on.

Note, obviously I changed up a few of the Dragon’s personalities from those described in the module, I had my reasons. Also note while all of the Dragons are paragons of Good, they’re mostly concerned with Dragons, and the things that get in their way, or can be a help to… well, them. In short their world view is Dragoncentric, not quite xenophobes, but the concerns of humanoids are certainly less important.

The PCs are somewhat dismayed that only one of the five Dragons is convinced- Nym is on the Brother’s side from the get-go. They’re even more dismayed however that Oty seems not to like them much either, this after we roleplayed out a short conversation (while we ate Pizza) between the PCs and Oty on the journey here. The PCs (and Players) thought Oty quite liked them.

To make matters worse at about this time Lummins, and then when the Priest of Lathander doesn’t answer, an hour later- Watt, both receive Sending messages from Leosin Erlanthar (Harper contact). The message is basically- “get in touch, as soon as.”

Remember this is now the third day the Brothers have been away from Waterdeep.

Obviously, the message comes during the bit in which the PCs are trying (again) with all of their fine words to come up with arguments to persuade the Dragons to join them. It takes a good twenty minutes of back and forth, with some good rolls in there, but the Dragon Council- most of them, are still not convinced.

Note, there were some very good skill checks from the PCs, and the Dragons (some of them) as the meeting went on were more polite, less dismissive (and/or insulting) of/to the adventurers.

But this problem can’t just be solved with high rolls- which came as quite a shock to several of the Players.

At which point the Great Dragon Council goes on a break.

The Brothers chat through, and then soon after implement, their new strategy- concessions, they’re going to offer the wyrms a load of cash- at least that’s the majority plan (in truth- not much of a plan, and again they were floundering a little here). That is until Watt takes it upon himself to approach Oty, and asks the Ancient Dragon directly- is there anything that the Brothers, or the Council of Waterdeep, can do to get her on their side (basically)? Anything? Just name it…

Oty thinks about this for a while and then tells her sad story, her mother Kaliatykars was slain during a Dragonmoot, a terrible tradition of the Dwarves of the north- they hunt and kill Dragons. Anyway, her mother’s hide is at present being used as a carpet in the Coal King’s Hall in Citadel Adbar- she’d like it back. Also, she’d like a personal apology from the Ambassador Connerad Brawnanvil, for the slaughter of her parent.

At which point Sgt Bobby snorts, and asks “Anything else?”

But the three chatty folks (Lux, Lummins & Watt) are in to it now- and after a short back and forth, the three agree- they’ll get it done. They’ll go back to the Council of Waterdeep, talk to the Ambassador and get the rug (sorry, Oty’s mother’s precious hide) and the apology.

Now the PCs/Players have a plan.

They’ve also got two Dragons onside, and they only need three (they think) to sway the Great Dragon Council in to an alliance.

They can do this.

At which point Lummins gets around to messaging Leosin back- “We’re a bit busy atm, what’s the strife?”, or something very similar.

The Priest of Lathander receives an answer less than ten minutes later- “Dragon attacks continue, located (possibly) Wyrmspeaker & Green Dragon Mask- need you back, soon. How long ETA?”

Lummins holds off replying for a while, the Brothers have other things that need doing first.

Next up they visit with Ily, the Brothers figure they have no reason to deal with Nym- the Ancient Bronze is already on their side- they’re correct.

So, to Ily, the Ancient Brass Dragon- and pretty much the same chat, although framed this time with flattery and passivity/civility (and some more good rolls), then the question- whatchyawant?

Ily has a think for a while, and then expounds at great length about the five Dragon Masks that the Cult of the Dragon (with Red Wizard help) have crafted. Ily finds the idea of these creations abhorrent, and then simply states that the price of his vote is all five Dragon Masks. The Brass Dragon promises, after further chatter, that he wants the Masks in order to take them to a safe place ‘beyond Toril’, so that they can never be used here again.

The Brothers actively support Ily’s idea, this after a series of checks to try to figure out if the Brass Dragon is dissembling, or else has other (hidden) intentions- not as far as they can tell.

So, agreed.

There is whooping, all they had to do was to roleplay a bit- promise some things which they’re not that concerned about, and that they figure they can (possibly) achieve. Maybe.

They’ve done it.

Or so they think.

And so right on time the Great Dragon Council reconvenes, for the second and final session of the day.

The Brothers et al delight in asking Oty, Ily and Nym- once again- whether they would like to form an alliance with the Council of Waterdeep, and what do you know- the three aforenamed Dragons are all okay with the idea. Although, subject of course to the PCs successfully gaining the concessions that they made to them earlier.

Woohoo!

You’d have thought.

3-2!

Only it doesn’t go like that- Prot and Taz, go bonkers (well, like bonkers- only the thing that Ancient and wise Dragons do instead of bonkers) which as it turns out is to get very angry, and yet very quiet (or at least Prot does). Taz is apoplectic for a while- Humans! If the Brothers are a typical example of the species, then they’re certainly not to be trusted- according to the Ancient Copper.

She also delivers some pretty spicy insults to the chatty trio (basically everything I’ve been wanting to say for a good long while, but y’know- in character, let it all out… now, breathe). That’s better.

The tetchiness goes on for a little while, until an ultra-surly Lux delivers the final fingers-up by boldly telling Prot and Taz to stick it where the sun doesn’t shine (or else a slightly (very slightly) less rude version of this) because the Brothers have the vote.

3-2!

At which point Taz semi-delights in informing Lux and the Brothers that Prot is the head of the Great Dragon Council, if he doesn’t call a vote, then there is no vote.

Therefore, no alliance.

Oty asks Prot if he’s going to call for a vote?

Prot shakes his head, and then with a smile brings to a conclusion the Great Dragon Council.

Class dismissed.

Oh, but I have been called some things.

Lolz. Worth. It.

The Brothers/Players (after a short verbal fracas encompassing the DM, of course) scramble into recovery mode.

There’s a brief debate- do they talk to Taz, or Prot, or Taz and Prot- they vote on it (don’t ask me why, it just happened). Just to make clear- during the above roleplay the PCs got on the wrong side of Prot very early on, the Ancient Gold was condescending, aloof and very dismissive of everything the PCs/Players had to say (I had a ball with it). Taz was easier to like, she was snippy and snappy but was like this (a bit) with some of her fellow Dragons (and even had a couple of semi-funny asides).

So, oddly, the result of the Players vote is 3-1, they’re going to have a chat with Taz first (and then Prot). I appreciate that this seems the wrong way around to you (and to me…) but that’s what happened.

Therefore, four of the five PCs- Pete = Sgt Bobby mostly does not much during these sorts of sessions, he listens- most of the time, but has also been known to fetch drinks, go for a smoke, or else get a magazine out (to look at the pictures). He likes the company but doesn’t often get too involved in the heavy roleplay stuff, the Players (after months and months of fighting) did a deal some time ago (remember).

Anyway, all three of the chatty folk get their humble pie-eating outfits on and head over to see Taz, there are apologies (aplenty), flattery (by the bucket-loads) and finally, a song- that’s right. Taz is a funny old mare (Ancient Copper Dragon) but eventually she is persuaded to listen some more, if… If Lummins, high Priest of Lathander will sing for her, she likes singing- and more than singing she likes humiliating high-ranking official types. Also, Rob (who plays Lummins) is the man most unlikely to sing a song (any song) even in the company of friends, even if he was drunk. Rob couldn’t carry a tune in a bucket.

So, I make him sing “I Should Be So Lucky” by Kylie Minogue, all of it- along to the Youtube video. Although when I say ‘I’, I of course meant Taz- the Dragon, I’m Rob’s friend, I wouldn’t humiliate him in front of his friends like that.

Lummins completes his penance.

He had red cheeks afterwards.

Sgt Bobby/Pete, the bastard, joined in towards the end- he enjoyed it immensely.

At which point Taz allows the Brothers to attempt to cut a deal with her- after all, the other members of the Great Dragon Council are getting something out of this, why shouldn’t she (and she knows what she wants).

Prot has a stick up his backside anyway, she jovially confides- the Brothers very quickly get to like Taz, right up until the point that the Ancient Copper Dragon tells them what she wants.

To begin with it’s a sad tale.

She, and her fellow Copper (hinted at lover) Gazlikkus ‘Gaz’, were given the task (ages past) of keeping safe an item of great evil.

The pair took turns to guard the item, as they moved between active and inactive phases of their lives they would exchange the great evil- swapping it between their respective hoards.

Then, a century or so past, Taz called on Gaz for fun and frolics- and then to take charge of the great evil- it was her turn to guard the item.

Only Gaz was dead, her sometime-partner slain, and mutilated- the Copper’s body dissected in part, with sections of the skeleton removed (and missing). Gaz’s horde was gone, and the great evil also, of course, taken.

She suspected the Cult of the Dragon, who at this point were on the crusade to build bigger and better Dracoliches.

She hates the Cult of the Dragon- that’s handy, and yet…

Taz has been searching for the ‘great evil’ ever since, that is until now…

Right then, I had a plan for the next bit- I tried to confuse the PCs a little, alas they saw through my ruse pretty quickly.

I wanted the Players to think that Taz was asking them to get the ‘great evil’ item back for her- a quest.

When in fact the ‘great evil’ was something they already possessed.

As I say, it didn’t work very well, but I still got a sizeable laugh when I named Taz’s price.

That’s right.

Have you got it?

Worked it out?

Are you certain?

Positive?

No doubts?

The great evil is…

Hazirawn.

Sgt Bobby’s favourite thing in all of the world.

And up until this point the three chatty folk thought they were getting a little side-quest.

Pete/Sgt Bobby has to be called in from having a smoke in the garden for this.

His initial reaction is- “Who wants what?”

Which is followed by a brief explanation of events by Watt (played by Jackie, Pete’s wife).

Followed inevitably by a cacophony of profanities clustered around the word ‘no’.

The other Players attempt to persuade Pete/Sgt Bobby, some with tears in their eyes (Sandy was laughing so hard) but the answer is always and forever ‘no’, with added swears.

Entertaining, but there’s nothing else that Taz wants- the Brothers try for a while, but the Ancient Copper is severely miffed with the PCs, and in particular Sgt Bobby’s reaction. She’s therefore firmly back in the no to the alliance camp- so, that went well.

Just Prot left to chat with, perhaps they should have started with him.

You don’t say.

Here we go.

Prot is unswaying, he acts as badly as he did in the Great Dragon Council- he’s a massive condescending tool, who struggles to equate humanity (and humanoids in general) as being anything more than just scenery (that moves- slowly). Just to make clear, Prot is Lawful Good- but Dragon Lawful Good, human existence is all well and good, but not his job. Prot is all Dragon, and for him- Dragons are all.

So, the chatty Brothers play stupid a little, and say sorry a lot- which cuts little ice, Prot doesn’t care for insults or for apologies, the Brothers have nothing he wants…

At least that is until they ask him- “What do you want? Ask? Anything?”

Prot cogitates a while and then asks for the most preposterous thing he can think of- for King Melandrach of the Misty Forest to get down on his knees and apologise to the Great Dragon Council for the Dracorage Mythal*, and then to make recompense.

*I explain to the PCs/Players about the Dracorage Mythal, after looking it up the week before. Soon I will be reading about it, I’m sure, see this thread-

I'm reading the Forgotten Realms Novels- #47 Starless Night (Legacy Drow 2)

Lux and Watt agree to the deal in an instant…

Which puts Prot on the spot.

After a mite more chatter the great Gold agrees, if the Brothers can extract an apology, then he’ll agree to the alliance.

The whooping begins again.

And so, Prot calls the Great Dragon Council back to order… which Taz isn’t at all happy about- there’s a vote, and… 4-1.

The Brothers have done it.

And you’d think that would be the end of the session… but, it’s not.

Taz takes a short moment to insult a few of her fellow Ancient Dragons, then mocks the Brothers a little- and in the process makes clear that Hazirawn is an evil weapon forged in ancient times in Thay (of all places). Hazirawn, Taz goes on, has a mind of its own and a desire to slaughter and kill, draining the essence of its victims.

Sgt Bobby is briefly drawn in to the spat, the surly/burly Fighter (oddly) defends his blade, before switching tack to claim that he can handle the weapon’s ‘evil’ streak.

Note, when Sgt Bobby/Pete took up Hazirawn, me & Pete had a short discussion about the weapon- I told Pete that Sgt Bobby had to (every now and then) rush to the slaughter, and (sometimes) to solve his problems by violence (with Hazirawn). Surprisingly, he was good with that (I think he even had a tear in his eye), and I think for the most part he has fulfilled his side of the deal.

In truth, they were made for each other, Hazirawn and Sgt B- funny that.

What follows is the fall out.

There are two subjects up for discussion between the Players-
1) Why is Sgt Bobby (Pete) wielding an EVIL weapon? Also, due consideration is given to the supplementary enquiry- Should we allow Sgt Bobby to do this?
2) Will Sgt Bobby (Pete) give up Hazirawn?

The discussion of question 1) spirals for a good long while and descends into close examination of the text in the module with regard to the nature of the evil blade- Hazirawn. We drift OOC and do some more soul searching. Remarkably the OOC feeling of the group is they quite like it that Sgt Bobby has an evil sword.

The subplot to the above opinion (this DM thinks) is they quite like the fact that Hazirawn, in Sgt Bobby’s capable hands, represents a license to kill bad guys. It’s a terrifying weapon, thank Lathander we’ve got it- Lummins finally paraphrases. And for ‘terrifying weapon’ read Hazirawn and/or Sgt Bobby, they’re both equally frightening- but together.

So, the Players/PCs choose Pete.

Therefore, the answer to question 2), after maybe twenty (plus plus) minutes of exasperation moving towards angry finger-pointing, is finally concluded- the answer to question 2) doesn’t matter.

The Player’s/PCs vote Sgt Bobby/Pete.   

They’ll take the hit- the final vote 4-1.

Just for info, Pete informs the room, the answer to question 2) is still ‘no’.

So, Taz the Dragon is about to fly off in a huff, however Sgt Bobby can’t let it go- the non-roleplay specialist decides to give over a piece of his mind, and so in front of the assembled Great Dragon Council, he lays in to Taz.

The crux of the non-chatty Sgt Bobby’s speech is- “Hazirawn may be evil, but I’m not- I will turn the blade’s viciousness to our advantage”, that kind of thing- with a few unnecessary insults thrown in for good luck. It’s not so much the hubris, what sticks in Taz’s craw is the fact that Sgt Bobby seems to be calling the Ancient Dragon a coward.

At least I think that’s what he was trying to do- it was a rambling speech, with addendums and asides, and in places less than coherent (not because of alcohol I feel I need to add, but because Pete tends to skim a variety of subjects when he chats).

And with that Taz departs, the rest of the Great Dragon Council are a little dismayed by the Fighter’s crowing, but… Humans! Typical.

The Brothers however have got the Great Dragon Council to agree to an alliance.

That however is the end, at last, of this session- and be warned there’s a little action, but also a lot more chatter in the next one as well.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #52 The Rise of Tiamat #11a Saving Irate Dragon

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 10
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 10
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 10
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 10
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 10

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #52 of our game, but only session #11a of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

We’re in the Nether Mountains and at the Great Dragon Council- the Brothers of the First Light have won the wyrm’s alliance, and in doing so have gained four favours from the regal drakes. This because the Council voted 4-1 to ratify the alliance, after lots of great roleplay and a few choice concessions.

Note the PCs have still got to get the various Lords, Kings et al on the Council of Waterdeep to agree to the concessions that they have made to the Dragons, so the alliance is a potential goer, but not yet a certainty.

The one vote against the Brothers came courtesy of Tazmikella or ‘Taz’, an Ancient Female Copper Dragon- her vote would have cost the PCs (or rather Sgt Bobby/Pete) the services of Hazirawn, the burly/surly Fighter’s (NE) magical sword.

Taz has gone away for good, enraged she fled the Great Dragon Council, after Sgt Bobby’s semi-humiliating speech (and associated insults) at the end of the last session.

Now time for the doubting and the fretting- Players, what are they like.

This is what happens next, and again the Players (as it turns out) have been chatting between sessions.

So, first up- high Priest Lummins of Lathander messages Leosin Erlathur and tells the Harper that they will be back in Waterdeep in two or three days, Oty (Ancient Silver Dragon) has of course agreed to return the PCs to whence they came.

That’s that problem solved- for now.

Then Prot (the Ancient Gold Dragon) asks the Brothers what favours they intend to ask of the Great Dragon Council, basically which four Kings/Lords/Ladies etc., or else factions (or others) are they going to assign the Dragons to help.

Just to note I decided to get the PCs to make their choices now, rather than get back to the Council of Waterdeep where they could have their heads turned. Decisions now and face the consequences later.

As explained in the last session, the PCs have four favours to spend.

Who do they choose to protect, or aid?

The first two favours go on Dragon-power to protect the Dwarves (Ambassador Connerad) and the Elves (King Malendrach), very simply in order to buy the concessions that have already been promised to the Dragons.

Smart move.

The next Dragon favour goes to Waterdeep, or rather to Lady Laeral Silverhand the head of the Council of Waterdeep, who sent them on this mission.

Again, smart move.

And that, alas, just leaves one…

Bugger.

And so, we spiral for a while- here comes the fretting and doubting. The Players discuss last session (and other things) and make the same point time and time again- if only they could have got Taz on board, got her vote- that would mean six favours, and a much easier decision.

Note- six favours, because they get a bonus favour if they achieve a consensus (5-0) from the Great Dragon Council.

The PCs now have a plan for this- its simple, although they didn’t figure it out last week.

Sgt Bobby is very happy to pledge to hand over Hazirawn when all the fighting is done, he just needs to make full use of it until then…

It’s a shame that Taz is gone, and that they didn’t think of this last week…

I’ll be honest they whined at me a lot last session, because I had put them/Sgt Bobby in an ‘impossible’ position. I hadn’t, for all their smarts they’d just not figured out that they could do both things- keep Hazirawn for now, and then hand it over to Taz at the end. The Dragon would have gone for the deal…

Obviously, they’re going to attempt to get in touch with Taz, via the Great Dragon Council, and put their new offer to her. They didn’t think to use a Sending spell… although I would have found a way to make the magic not quite work if they had tried… see below, I had a plan.

Later Sgt Bobby (Pete) even apologised to me, I feel honoured- although at one point he did bite my head off in the last session, so- I’m due.

So, more chatter… who to give the last Dragon favour too.

And the answer is- they’re going to keep the last Dragon favour for themselves, that’s right- they’d like to move a Dragon (or two) in to the Flying Lighthouse.

I told you they were constructing Tracy bloody Island, they may as well paint Thunderbird One on the side of their new Dragon.

Prot, and the other Ancient Dragons, are happy with the outcome of the talks- after some more great rolls and roleplay, mostly from the chatty trio. So much so that Nym- the Ancient Bronze that was on the Brother’s side from the outset, gifts them with a trio of Dragonslaying Arrows, which are passed over to Watt, the Bard is the bow expert.

Nice!

Next up, promises of contact (via Sending spells) with Prot to confirm/arrange the various concessions that the PCs have made- as and when they have been negotiated with the members of the Council of Waterdeep.

Then farewell, back aboard Oty for the two-day jaunt to Waterdeep, actually to meet up with the Flying Lighthouse- again Lummins uses a Sending spell to inform Blagothkus (Cloud Giant) to rendezvous with the Brothers.

Remember this is still a secret meeting, no-one can know about it… yet.

So, the journey back is not as easy as the journey to the Nether Mountains, only a few hours into it and Oty suddenly lurches hard left, at the same time descending rapidly- almost in a headlong dive. The Ancient Silver has heard the sound of a Dragon in distress.

The Brothers are hanging on for dear life (and have to make an Acrobatics/Athletics check or else suffer penalties for their next (surprise) attack). Oty breaks through the cloud cover and directly below them is a familiar sight- Taz, the Ancient Copper Dragon. That’s handy.

However, Taz is badly wounded (and possibly Poisoned) and beset on all sides by a clutch of Dragon Cultists riding Wyverns.

Note throughout this encounter Taz is losing height rapidly, heading towards icy peaks- the Dragon starts the fight bloodied, being attacked on all sides- and spiralling in and out of control, desperate to slow her descent.

Here’s my thing- Dragon Cultists riding Wyverns- I’m having some of that. Also, a chance for the PCs to rescue Taz, and in the process claim the top prize- six favours from the Council of Great Dragons. Lastly there’s an additional encounter early on in the module called something like “Power of the Cult”, a band of Elite Cultists, so I thought- let’s put these boys on Wyverns, and so it comes to pass…

By the way The PCs/Players quickly (and excitedly) figured out that this was their opportunity to ‘rescue’ Taz, and (perhaps) secure her vote, and thus I am back in their good books- providing they can achieve the task.

Note Oty (their Ancient Silver Dragon ride), throughout the coming fight does little or nothing except to manoeuvre according to the PCs (mostly Lux’s) commands. The Brothers are proving themselves here- they must rescue Taz for themselves. I’m only going to get Oty involved in the fight if it looks like the PCs are going to really mess things up.

Oh, and its max Hit Points for Cultist bad guys- but not the Wyverns, that’s four Dragonwings, two Dragonfangs and a Dragonsoul- I wanted this to be tough. Note I also played fast and loose with the action- theatre of the mind as much as any map.





And so Oty continues his almost vertical dive- straight into the action.

Hotlips fires a crossbow bolt (Assassination attempt) into the back of the closest Wyvern-riding Dragonfang (for 50 HP damage) alas the fellow is not even bloodied. That gets the Player’s attentions.

Watt has a moment of inspiration- he Polymorphs the next closest Wyvern into a frog (Jackie, who plays Watt, has a thing about frogs). The frog/Wyvern suddenly contemplates its demise- and quickly falls out of sight, the Dragonwing riding the beast does the same- although a little later is spotted slowing his descent using his Limited Flight (note the clues is in the title of the ability). The pair are however out of the fight.

Lux (after prolonged begging by Pete = Sgt Bobby) eventually agrees to cast Fly on herself, Sgt Bobby and Hotlips. Note Lummins has his Winged Boots on- the Priest of Lathander can also fly.

That done the surly/burly Fighter Sgt Bobby flings himself from Oty and semi-glides on to the back of the Wyvern carrying the Dragonfang with Hotlips’ crossbow sticking out of her back. Sgt Bobby stabs and slashes with Hazirawn (and with added Action Surge) and the Cultist leader-type is almost dead.

Lummins flings an enhanced Fireball into the largest concentration of Wyverns and riders- three pairs are caught in the blast, and already the DM is feeling slightly queasy- they’re murderising my bad guys (all but one of them fail their saving throws).

I’m not having that… one of the scorched Dragonwings directs his mount towards the Flying Sgt Bobby, who is grabbed on to the Dragonfang he’s in the process of slaying. The Wyvern screeches by and plungers its Stinger into Sgt B’s back- that hurt.

Down below Taz is biting and clawing at a pair of Wyverns and their Cultist riders which are both focussed solely on killing the Ancient Copper Dragon (note Taz started the encounter already bloodied).

Hotlips meantime finishes off another already scorched Dragonwing with another crossbow bolt to the back- her favourite attack of late, the body of the Cultist falls flailing from its mount.

Bloody hell this fight is going against me very quickly- and thus, the riderless Wyvern turns hard and launches itself back towards Oty, and the Brothers perched on the Ancient Silver’s back.

Watt, the bastard, meantime repeats his Polymorph trick- a second Wyvern suddenly finds itself in frog-form, and descending rapidly, the beast and its Dragonwing former-rider (using its Limited Flight ability) are however both soon out of the fight.

The rider-less Wyvern launches itself into the midst of the Brothers atop Oty’s back- Hotlips is hit by the beast’s Stinger, but the Stout Halfling barely feels the Poison’s burn. Seconds later the Wyvern is gone- Banished by Lux, as is (unfortunately for me- this is turning into a nightmare) the Wyvern that the Cultist Dragonsoul leader is (was) riding.

The Dragonsoul, as previous, slowly falls out of sight- again, using its Limited Flight ability to avoid plummeting into the snowy rocks far below.

Sgt Bobby, while the above is going on, slays the Dragonwing he’s fighting with- and then attempts to take control of the Wyvern, remember he’s been practising (and failing) to learn Wyvern riding as a skill during his Downtime activities.

So, this is it- one roll… but keep in mind he has the ability to Fly, so he’s in no danger.

At last, the burly surly Fighter gets the hang of things, he’s not perfect, but he’s flying the beast.

There is whooping- Pete is delighted.

There are only two Dragon Cultists and their Wyvern mounts left in the fight, but this pair are way-way below- clawing and slashing at Taz, as the Ancient Copper continues to spiral down towards the mountains.

The Brothers grip tight to Oty (or their Wyvern mount- Sgt B) and dive again, descending rapidly to save the Ancient Copper.

Just to note, I halved Taz’s hit points again- the Ancient Copper is down to 70 or so, from 315 HP at full.

Lummins hits one of the attacking Wyvern-riding Cultist combos with a Flame Strike, radiant fire engulfs the pair, and then the Priest rolls spectacularly low damage (there were 5 x ‘1’ involved). Taz, the Brothers are now close enough to clearly see the great wyrm, is looking very beaten up. The Priest of Lathander therefore also fires a much-enhanced Healing Word into the Dragon.

Too late?

The singed Dragonwing directs his Wyvern mount to attack Taz again- more hits (including a Crit), Taz (for your info) is down to approx. 40 HP.

However, the Ancient Copper Dragon fights back (I allowed the out of control (almost) Taz to make one attack/turn) with a roar she bites the Dragonwing rider clean in two.

Watt, moments later- after half of the Brothers miss their various attacks, goes for the three-card-trick. The bastard! The Bard Polymorphs his third Wyvern into a frog, and in the same instant (obviously) the Dragonwing Cultist rider falls away from the fight, screaming insults as he goes.

There’s only one rider-less Wyvern left in the fight; it doesn’t stick around for long (mere seconds) it flees the scene.

The Banished and Polymorphed enemies are swiftly forgotten about, Lummins applies more Healing Words to Taz, while the Ancient Copper finally regains control of her tumbling descent. Then with several of the Brothers (aboard Oty) guiding Taz down, they make for a convenient snow-capped glacial valley, to land- and heal some more, and inevitably (eventually) to chat.

However, Sgt Bobby and Hotlips have other ideas- the pair (both Fly-enhanced) descend on Wyvern-back to hunt down any survivors, the pair manage to account for another two semi-falling Cultists, before their Fly spell runs out. At which point they cling on to their Wyvern mount and gingerly make their way back to their companions.

Note, I scared the pair a little by getting them to make Perception checks to find the pair of Ancient Dragons (Taz & Oty), and the other Brothers, who are trying to stay hidden from sight (made a little more difficult by the presence of the two gargantuan Dragons). The pair failed a few rolls (and started to get tetchy) before finally spotting their companions.

There was a moment when they thought they were lost- nice!

So, after much much healing- Taz is much much more amenable, it requires almost no roleplay, just for Sgt Bobby to offer over Hazirawn into the Ancient Copper’s keeping after their quest is done. The clever-ish Fighter even goes so far as to suggest that Taz accompany the Brothers in their future adventures, in order to keep an eye on the evil blade.

He’s a sly bastard, that Sgt Bobby. Taz, is cheeky and chirpy- even going so far as to have a bit of banter with the burly Fighter- soon after the pair are getting on very well, maybe even a little flirty (which is an odd direction to go). But it gave me an idea- more on this later (your sneaky DM).

Taz will, of course, vote for the alliance- and will make her decision known to Prot as soon as possible, the Brothers have achieved consensus (5-0) of the Great Dragon Council. That’s six favours- four already distributed (Dwarves, Elves, Waterdeep & the Flying Lighthouse) and two more to be decided.

Taz also promises to send the Brother two (Adult & Young) Copper Dragons- she will (after her Dragons arrive) take responsibility for guarding the Flying Lighthouse, in effect honouring one of the favours agreed by the Great Dragon Council in advance of the promised alliance. 

By the way, the Players are absolutely loving this.

That’s the end of the first half of the session- there’s more, lots more, chatter (sorry) in the second half.

See you there.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #52 The Rise of Tiamat #11b Yet More Bloody Meetings.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 10
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 10
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 10
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 10
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 10

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #52 of our game, but only session #11b of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

Consensus (5-0) has been achieved at the Great Dragon Council, the Brothers are on their way back to the Flying Lighthouse (and then on to Waterdeep) riding on the back of Oty, the Ancient Silver Dragon. This after rescuing Taz, the Ancient Copper Dragon, from the clutches of a Cult of the Dragon Wyvern-mounted attack squad.

The Brothers have secured six favours- four already distributed (Dwarves, Elves, Waterdeep & the Flying Lighthouse) and two more yet to be decided, from the Dragons- providing they can arrange the concessions they have promised to the wyrm council.

Forgive us… but it’s lots more chatter from hereon in- and we didn’t get too much more in because this was a short session and the Pizza course went on a while with the Players still crowing about their victory earlier in the session. In particular, the fact that Watt managed to Polymorph three Wyvern’s into frogs (not even Giant Frogs) and thus also took three Dragon Cultist riders out of the fight.

Crowing, and giggling- they really enjoyed the last encounter, it had something for everyone, and Sgt Bobby (at last) has got the hang of Wyvern-riding. That said things do not go smoothly for the surly Fighter, later the same day (en route to the Flying Lighthouse) Sgt Bobby’s Wyvern’s mount (still not entirely tamed) decides to give the Fighter the fright of his life- swooping down low, flying upside down and generally trying to unseat its rider (this after an Animal Handling ‘1’).

Sgt Bobby somehow manages to hang on until the Wyvern has spent its energy, later the Fighter decides to curtail his effort, abandoning the temperamental creature and joining his colleagues on Oty’s back.

Clearly Sgt Bobby still needs practice.

Two days later they’re back to the Flying Lighthouse, which they rendezvous with maybe fifty miles east of Waterdeep. At which point they say goodbye to Oty, and it’s a fond farewell- and then fire up their Flying Ice Castle for the last leg of the journey to Waterdeep.

The rest of the session is chatter- as I’ve said already, and the chatter continued between sessions- so a third of what follows was achieved not around the table but via e-mail, lots and lots, and LOTS of bloody e-mails.

So, here goes-

First bit of news, delivered by M (that’s Marflub the head Ice Toad Accountant/Detective), is that there is absolutely nothing in the papers recovered from the Dragon Cultist’s lair in the sewers beneath Waterdeep to indicate there was an impending attack planned. M is absolutely certain that no such attack had been planned, the Ice Toad explains that two thirds of the paperwork the PCs recovered are scrawled taunts, threats and ranting screeds. Furthermore, one of the pages lists the five names of the Brothers of the First Light, each crossed through, and then in code the phrase “We are coming for you!” The paper is signed by Severin, who the PCs know is the present head of the Cult of the Dragon.

So, it’s personal- and the PCs were quite definitely set up, and in particular Lux was set up (she’s 99% certain) by one of her Cult contacts- Talis the White (Dragon Cult boss, last seen in the Hunting Lodge near Parnast).

There follows much chatter- possibly too much, I should have reigned them in and got on with the next bit, you live and learn.

Oh, and just to say- much chatter, but no actual decisions about anything by the Players/PCs- mostly a mixture of idle threats, vague possibilities, and a bit of half-hearted ranting (nothing new then).

Then to Waterdeep, and we decided ahead of time to get through all of the extra roleplaying before the adventurers go, well… adventuring again, in the remainder of this session (hence us continuing via e-mail, we wanted to get it all done).

So, Waterdeep- first meeting is another secret rendezvous in a (magically) warded room in the The Elfstone Tavern, there the Brothers meet with Lady Laeral Silverhand and Sir Isteval and tell the pair their tale. Joy is unbound, Laeral delivers kisses, and promises of further aid, and that the Dragon Masks will be handed over to Ily the Ancient Brass Dragon, for disposal. This when Laeral hears the happy news- and in particular that Waterdeep is going to have Dragon protection.

That said the Dragon alliance is contingent on the Brothers convincing Ambassador Connerad and King Melandrach to agree to the concessions. To this end the PCs (very clever) instantly cash in one of their newly gifted favours from Lady L, basically if things start to go bad with the Dwarves and/or Elves then they want Lady L to help them to make their case. She agrees- good work (the PCs can use Lady L only once in the following meetings).

Prescient.

So, after a bit more mutual congratulations the Brothers arrange, prepare, and then head off to their second meeting, this one in the Lord’s Palace, and with Ambassador Connerad Brawnanvil, member of the Council of Waterdeep Council and representative of the northern Dwarven kingdoms, and the Lord’s Alliance.

Things go badly for a while- by which I mean that I get the chance to RP an apoplectic (but not apologetic) sweary and surly Dwarf. I think I called Watt a mountebank (actually an effing mountebank) at one point, Pete looked it up on his phone.

Remember the Brothers need to get Oty’s mother’s (Kaliatykar’s) hide back, and an apology (with reparations = gold) for the Dragonmoots, and for slaying her.

Brawnanvil’s opening position on the subject is anatomically impossible to translate into action, although it may be possible for a Dragon to achieve the head to rectum interaction.

The arguing begins, with the PCs initially keeping the fact that the Dragon’s have promised to protect the northern Dwarves, to themselves- the (good to great) roleplay, and subsequent high to staggeringly high checks follow. Blah… blah… blah, and Connerad is having to give ground all the while- the PCs explain themselves succinctly (the greater good is the line), and are remarkably polite (mostly the chatty trio, although even Hotlips gets involved). Then Lux, after a great Insight check, figures its time to offer the Dwarven Ambassador a flight of Dragons to patrol and protect his people… the result is inevitable.

That is until Sgt Bobby (Pete) wanders in from an ante-room (the garden) which he nipped off to earlier to have a quiet smoke, because everyone was just bloody yapping… anyway Sgt Bobby/Pete arrives back on the scene and tells Connerad to ‘shut the something up and listen to sense, you something something hairy munchkin*’.

*Actually, there exists some dispute over the word munchkin, and this session (at this point) wasn’t being recorded. Other Players are certain that Pete/Sgt B said midget- nobody however disputes the two very rude words that preceded munchkin/midget.

Sgt Bobby rolls a ‘1’, when he gets seated, for his Intimidation check- Connerad shares a few expletives of his own and then leaves the room, with his entourage stomping out in his wake- meeting over.

The Players (three of them) go bonkers on Sgt Bobby/Pete, it’s like old times- although only very briefly, at which point Watt (Jackie) remembers they have a favour due from Lady Laeral, and what do you know- less than a minute later a red-faced Connerad is back in the room, accompanied by the aforementioned Lady L, who just happened to be in the vicinity.

Apologies, and then the roleplaying starts again, although only briefly- it is soon after agreed that Ambassador Connerad will visit with the Dragons at their next Great Dragon Council (at which the alliance will also, fingers-crossed, be ratified). There the Dwarf will apologise, hand over the rug (sorry, precious Dragon hide) and then (using money supplied by Lady L) make reparations. He won’t like it though, the (Silver Dragon hide) rug really tied the room together.

Dude.

Soon after, perhaps early the next day- we’re getting through this, and the Brothers are in another meeting- back in the Lord’s Palace, same room in fact, but this time they’re meeting with King Melandrach and his entourage.

This time the Brothers are looking to get the Elf King to apologise to the Great Dragon Council for the Dracorage Mythal, and then to make recompense. Well, it’s a similar opening to the PC’s last meeting, Melandrach is much more polite, and a little more genteel, and yet his answer is still a big fat ‘no’.   

And so, we go around again, similar arguments- the greater good, and then the revelation that the Brothers have secured protection for the Elven kingdoms from the Council, and… it’s a maybe.

Not a ‘yes’, but also definitely not a ‘no’. Atm.

Just to say 75% of this meeting was played out via e-mail, lots of good chatter but, and here’s the big but, Melandrach was never going to say ‘yes’, the DM had other ideas.

The Players, of course, are disappointed- which in turn leads to many more e-mails, and more speeches and fine words… and still the answer is maybe.

Eventually we get around to the last meeting of this session (actually conducted entirely via e-mail between this session and the next).

The last meeting occurs only an hour or so after the meeting with Melandrach, and (what do you know?) in the same place- present are Leosin Erlanthar (Harper contact), Delaan Winterhound (Emerald Enclave, member of the Council of Waterdeep) and Prince Alagarthas (son of King Melandrach). The PCs/Players are intrigued when they’re introduced to the Elven Prince.

The substance of the meeting is this, as delivered partly by Delaan, but mostly by Prince Alagarthas- King Melandrach was correct in saying that Dragon Cult activity in the Misty Forest has subsided (a little) however the Prince and the Emerald Enclave believe that more attacks are imminent. There have been sightings of a great marauding Green Dragon, being ridden by a humanoid wearing what is very likely to be… the Green Dragon Mask.

Sightings of this pair have been regular and often, the creatures (the Prince swears) are still laired somewhere within the vast forest kingdom.

Leosin, Delaan and the Prince want the Brothers to track down and rout/kill the Dragon and capture/kill/rout its Wyrmspeaker rider, and also grab the Green Dragon Mask.

Another chance to capture a Wyrmspeaker and/or a Dragon Mask- that would really put a spanner in the Cult of the Dragon’s works.

The Brothers have a few questions- mainly where and when do we start, garner some advice, and then… depart.

And that’s all she wrote.

Next session, action at last.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #53 The Rise of Tiamat #12a Galin’s Story.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 10
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 10
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 10
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 10
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 10

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #53 of our game, but only session #12a of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

At last some bloody action, although not quite yet…

So, the Brothers of the First Light have almost secured the concessions they need- King Melandrach however is not that keen on apologising (and making reparations) for the Dracorage Mythal, which is a shame because if the PCs can get the Elven ruler onside then the alliance with the Greater Dragon Council is a goer.

Meantime however the Harpers (Leosin Erlathar), the Emerald Enclave (Delaan Winterhound), and Prince Alagarthas (son of King Melandrach) have come to the Brothers with a job of work. There’s a great Green Dragon on the rampage in the Misty Forest, the terrifying beast is stalking the woods and being ridden by a (Green, of course) Dragon Mask wearing Wyrmspeaker. They think, the usual caveats apply.

And so, another chance for the PCs to do their stuff, the Flying Lighthouse soon after departs Waterdeep- heading for the Misty Forest, a short hop away, the Brothers arrive less than two days later. Prince Alagarthas has told the guys all about Altand, the village which somehow stopped the Green Dragon’s attacks.

Note, en route to the Misty Forest the PCs are being interviewed (behind the scenes, not roleplayed out) by Marflub and the Toadalyser gang who are gathering info to fill out their files/database.

Back to the nearly action- the Brother’s plan, such as it is, is to head Altand- check in with the locals, but also to keep an eye on the forest (as best as they can) using the Farseer of Illusk, and so it comes to pass…

The away team descend into the forest, and then a short while later enter Altand, note the mist of the Misty Forest aids the Brothers semi-secret arrival in the region.

Altand, a mostly treetop Elven settlement, is recovering from the recent Dragon Cult attack- over half the villagers survived, which is a positive sign (or else odd) as several other nearby Elven settlements have been wiped from the map. It’s quiz time and guess what- a little more roleplay.

The chatty trio (Lummins, Lux & Watt) get into it, while Sgt Bobby (Pete) begins his moaning- “I thought you said we’d be killing stuff?”

So, forgive me but I’m moving quickly (a bit) just to appease the masses, all of the Players are gagging for a fight- you don’t get to 10th level without wanting to throw your weight around a bit (it seems).

Anyway, the Brothers make their introductions and then set about charming the populace, they learn-

1) The attack came without warning, but it was all over very quickly.

2) The Dragon swooped in- catching lots of Elves in and about their treetop homes with its poisonous breath (which accounted for a majority of the deaths).

3) A dozen or so Human Dragon Cultists (they were wearing regalia) came out of the forest to attack the Elves fleeing the Dragon by descending to the forest floor.

4) Some say they saw a figure riding the great Green Dragon, others are less sure.

5) The rider was a Human, those that saw the figure are certain of this… except for a couple of them who think that the lithe and agile rider could only be an Elf.

6) Regardless of race the rider was wearing a Green Dragon-shaped/faced Mask, which sounds promising.

7) Galin, the Village Warden, was the hero of the fight, and as the only surviving leader-type is now in charge of the settlement.

8) Lastly, the Dragon Cultists and Green Dragon et al, retreated from the engagement as swiftly as they first arrived- they took no treasure, or prisoners, or… anything. This last bit is singularly odd (the PCs know this) because the Cult is supposed to be amassing treasure for Tiamat’s hoard, unless (as King Melandrach stated at the last Council of Waterdeep meeting) they’ve already got their hoard. In which case why attack at all…

Note the last point above, was highlighted by Delaan Winterhound (Emerald Enclave) and Prince Alagarthas (son of King Melandrach) back in their meeting with the Brothers in Waterdeep. This, in essence, is the reason for the PCs visit to Altand.

From all of which the Brothers quickly conclude the following- that there’s a Green Dragon with an Elven rider wearing the Green Dragon Mask, and last bit- something happened to stop the attack, or else… well, they’re not quite sure of the last bit. That’s one of the things they want to find out.

These are clever people, but I’m not making it too difficult for them- I/we want to get on.

Now to chat with Galin- where does he think the Green Dragon is laired? And who’s the rider? And why the hell did the Cultists just stop their attack and then clear off?

The Brothers head up into the treetops and find the Warden and ask their questions in pretty much the order listed above, Galin is a not sure of any of the answers- it’s a resounding ‘don’t know’. Not an unhelpful ‘don’t know’, but rather- “I wish I did know; I wish I could tell you… then you’d be able to kill the bastards!”

Galin is an angry fellow, and agitated- not at all Elf-cool, more cat-on-a-hot-tin-roof. Which is suspicious (I thought so), and so the PCs come right out with it, or else Lummins does (after several checks, including an Insight ‘20’) “What are you not telling us?”

A short, but terse (and emotive) exchange of views later- which briefly manages to get Sgt Bobby excited (he draws his sword- Hazirawn), and the PCs are convinced that there’s something going on- and Galin is now on the defensive.

Lots of Elves are starting to gather around the evolving ‘scene’, bows and swords at the ready, Galin, soon after is working his (Elven) audience- “You come here, after we have lost half of our people, and start making accusations…”, turning the Elven-onlookers against the PCs.

It’s getting a bit like the Ice Hunter Village encounter in which Lummins hit the Radiance of the Dawn button and killed a dozen-or-so good folk. Rob (playing Lummins) doesn’t want to go there again…

Eventually (after a few more excellent checks, some good RP and some backtracking by the PCs- just a little) Galin cracks and tells the Brothers that the Dragon killed his wife, Mweira.

Oh, that’s why Galin’s so angry/upset/nervous.

Everyone is very sorry, well- almost everyone, Lummins is (as it turns out) a suspicious bastard- who has just rolled another ‘20’ for his second Insight check. Galin is still lying.

The Priest of Lathander calls Galin out (sorta) and tells him that he’s going to fire up his Zone of Truth (his third favourite spell), whether Galin likes it or not- and then he’s going to keep spamming it until the Elf fails his Saving Throw (or else the in-game RP version of this sentiment). Then he’s going to ask his questions all over again…

Lummins is certain that Galin’s got a story to tell (the DM has taken him aside and said those exact words to him). As it turns out Lummins (Rob) can be quite shouty too- which comes as a little bit of a (happy) revelation because since maybe the first session of our adventures he’s been quiet and calm (very mostly) the sensible and measured dude.

Sgt Bobby, while all of this is going on, gets some excellent Galin goading in- basically repeating the phrase “yer chicken”, and making chicken sounds, he’s a wag. I’m not even sure that ‘chicken’ is the right insult.

So, the Brothers versus the Altand Elves, the stand-off goes on for a little bit, by which I mean none of the PCs roll very high on their Intimidate/Persuasion checks for a while, and there’s nothing that Galin or the Elves can say to make Lummins pipe down.

Sgt Bobby has still got his sword out, but none of the Elves are keen to try to take it from him- or to start a fight, I’m keeping it together here.

And then Lummins plays a blinder, Lathander would be proud of the lad- here’s what happens. This after Rob did some hasty re-reading of his spells, he’s been doing this a lot of late. I hate it when the Players start finding out exactly what their PCs are capable of.

The Priest asks how long ago the Dragon Cult’s attack took place (this after chatting with me, the kindly DM, to get me onside). As it turns out Galin’s wife was the last to succumb to her wounds, the attack was maybe fifteen days ago, Mweira (Galin’s wife) died of her wounds only nine days since.

Here’s the killer line.

“I will bring Mweira back to life, if you tell me the truth…” Lummins states, confidently.

Seconds later, in front of the Elven villagers, Galin confesses his crime- he promised to help the Elven rider of the great Green Dragon if the Cult would spare Altand, and the crowd go wild. Wild as in ferocious- for a short time the PCs have to grab (a struggling) Galin and get him in to cover, and away from the loud and angry Elves of Altand.

Eventually, after a few more great checks from Watt (and Sgt Bobby- very odd) the Elves sullenly disperse, and then the rest of the story comes out, although there’s not much more to tell, Galin states that-

A) The Dragon (and rider) lair somewhere to the south of Altand, or at least that’s the direction they departed (see below) twice.

B) The Dragon rider is an Elf, and with a local accent (I thought I’d drop that in).

C) The Dragon rider always wears a (Green Dragon) Mask.

D) Galin has met with the Dragon (and rider) once more since the attack- supplying the rider with information about nearby Elven settlements.

E) Galin is not due to meet with the pair for another eight days.

I added that last snippet because I didn’t want the PCs trying to ambush the Green Dragon and rider, I wanted the shoot out to happen in the Cultist’s/Dragon’s lair.

I like to get value from these modules.

Galin is sore ashamed, although Lummins is as good as his word- Mweira is disinterred, and after a Raise Dead spell, back in the land of the living.

Which only causes the resentment for Galin to grow in the village, Lummins suggests that Galin and Mweira join them in/on the Flying Lighthouse, but the now ex-Warden is determined to brave out the situation in Altand. This is his, and Mweira’s, home.

After a mite more chatter, followed by an overnight stay in the ruined treetop village, the Brothers set off into the Misty Forest- heading south and looking for any signs of the Dragon’s (unlikely) or Cultist’s (much more likely) passing.

At which point the Pizzas arrive, and we break for chatting, eating and planning. Then on again… only in the next section, sorry only a short one this time, lots more (and the promised action) in the next one.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #53 The Rise of Tiamat #12b Enter the Dragon(’s Lair).

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 10
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 10
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 10
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 10
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 10

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #53 of our game, but only session #12b of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

So, the Brothers head into the Misty Forest, departing from the Elven village of Altand, having learnt of Galin’s treachery, making a deal with the Elven (Wyrmspeaker & Green Dragon Mask wearer) Dragon-rider to keep the village safe.

Note the PCs were a little miffed that they didn’t have a map, and that no-one knew who the Elf Dragon-rider could be, and that they didn’t have anything else to go on… I had to reassure them for a little while over munchies.

The Brothers stumble in to the dark and ancient, tangled woods, and remarkably Lux and Lummins (the pair of bastards) soon find the tracks of a dozen or more booted men, the Brothers attempt to follow the trail. Note I set the DC for this at 22 (initially), I wanted to make it difficult so that the next encounter (in the module- the possibly friendly Druid) adds value. I needn’t have bothered- Lummins rolls his third ‘20’ of the evening and soon after the Priest of Lathander is confidently leading the way- they’re certain they have the Dragon Cultist’s trail.

The PCs are doing really well, so I reverse the order of the encounters presented in the module to shake things up. Therefore, towards the end of the first day’s travel I drop a bunch of Ettercaps and Giant Spiders on them, and with as much surprise as I can muster. Something like DC 24 to spot the bad guys before the ambush- there are no takers, the PCs get well-and-truly jumped.





So, the Brothers are plodding along, on the trail, when suddenly a great mass of webs shoots down from high above (attack with advantage, miss- of course) and lands in a heap about eight feet to the right of Lummins (my bloody dice). While the Priest of Lathander slowly works out what’s going on, a second Giant Spider, also situated in the treetops above, proves to be much more accurate- Lummins is webbed.

It goes crazy for a bit, or else I unload big time- an Ettercap springs out of the trees and directly into the midst of the wandering PCs, biting Sgt Bobby and tearing a bloody chunk from the Fighter (nice hit, I rolled almost max damage). Watt is webbed (by a different Giant Spider perched in a different tree), and then bitten and poisoned badly (the Bard is only just short of bloodied) by yet another Giant Spider attacker, which scurries out of a concealed trapdoor hidden in the nearby foliage.

Meantime a second Ettercap bungees down out of a tree and savages Lux (with a Crit bite attack with added claws). My damage dice are on fire.

The panic is starting. Tee-hee.

Seconds later yet another Giant Spider descends into the clearing and bites the restrained Lummins, the eight-legged menace finds reverse gear and starts to drag the Priest of Lathander away.

Then Hotlips is webbed by yet another Giant Spider (there are lots of them), and then… finally, a third Ettercap scurries out of the undergrowth and joins its fellow lunging at Sgt Bobby. The surly Fighter is bitten and clawed some more (and well on the way to bloodied too).

Several of the Players (during the above) have to make their own System Shock rolls, Rob (Lummins) is hyperventilating, and Pete (Sgt Bobby) is absolutely furious (no change there). At the end of the surprise round three of the five PCs are restrained, and three of them have taken (multiple) hits- two of them close to bloodied already.

Then it gets nasty.

For me.

Just to say there are seven Giant Spiders and three Ettercaps in the mix.

Watt (max-enhanced) Thunderwaves a pair of Giant Spiders out of their respective trees and then starts dishing out his Bardic Inspiration- this (mostly) takes the form of motivational swearing.

Sgt Bobby unleashes Hazirawn, screams incoherently, and then slaughters one of the Ettercaps attacking him (with an added Action Surge Crit).

Lummins prays fervently as he’s being dragged off, and then fires off his Radiance of the Dawn- which encompasses almost all of the attackers. Two of the Giant Spiders are killed outright and fall from their lofty perches, while a third (the one formerly dragging the Priest away) now slowly flees the scene- dragging its radiant burned sagging broken body away from the fracas.

That’s more like it- and now the Players are properly back to grinning, normal service has been resumed.

However, Lux looks up- there’s a Giant Spider above her in the bowers, a second later and she’s webbed and restrained too. There’s only Sgt Bobby that’s not restrained, and the Fighter has two Giant Spiders and an Ettercap in very close proximity.

Hotlips however is far from done, the restrained Halfling snakes her rapier out and skewers and slays the Ettercap menacing her and Sgt Bobby, thereby freeing up the Fighter a little. The Rogue then spins out a dagger and catches another of the treetop (already badly radiant burned) Giant Spiders betwixt its eye cluster (from about fifty feet away, and with disadvantage (rolled ‘17’ & ‘18’))- dead.

Watt however is pounced upon by yet another Giant Spiders, he’s knocked to the ground, and bitten and poisoned (and bloodied) some more. The badly injured Spider starts to drag the now screaming Bard away- into the dark woods.

Lux screams and then Shatters the densest clutch of Spider-like attackers she can see- two Giant Spiders are blown apart in an instant- it rains hairy legs for a short moment. The last Ettercap standing looks panicked. It has every right to- it only has one very broken Giant Spider companion left in the fight.

That encounter fell apart very quickly.

Bloody Radiance of the Dawn.

Bloody Players Woo-Hooing.

Bloody Hell!

Watt mumbles a Mass Cure Wounds- mostly saving himself, he’s very bloodied.

Then Sgt Bobby (here to save the day) rushes to the last Ettercap- decapitates it, and then sprints on and flings a dagger into the abdomen of the last departing Giant Spider, the eight-legged menace drops the struggling but restrained Watt and scuttles away as quickly as it can (on 5 HP).

The encounter is over, and Sgt Bobby is revved up and ready to rumble, as Pete stated (volubly & repeatedly) “I’m rock hard!”

Soon after Sgt Bobby, after getting leery for a short while- “I could do anything to ya!” (remember the other four PCs are all webbed and restrained) breaks his comrades out of their sticky bonds. A halt is called to proceedings- mostly for some extended healing, and camp is set (after clearing away the dead bodies)- the Brothers will continue their journey in the morning.

The PCs set watch and then rest up for the night, I make a couple of them nervous during the rest, with false-encounters: snapping twigs- a badger, something glimpsed in the shadows- turns out to be an owl, that kind of thing… Just to keep them jumpy. Oh, and it rains all night- not that heavy rain but the fine drizzle that soaks everything, and (hopefully) erases the Dragon Cultist’s trail.

Next day and it’s up early and back on it, I tried to throw the PCs off the trail again (DC 25 Survival check this time to follow the trail) but alas Lummins finds the way, he starts the new day with a ‘19’ (and he’s +9 on Survival, how did I miss that).

So, off they go… for a stroll in the Misty Forest, that is until three hours later when the chatter and murmur of birds and insects et al is suddenly broken by a short sharp scream. The Brothers rush off, in random directions to begin with, until they eventually fall in line behind Lummins, the quintet eventually burst into a narrow but lengthy clearing, at the far end of which an old woman dressed in a dirty brown smock is pinned by a freshly fallen tree.

The old lady is clearly upset, she waves frantically at the Brothers, crying for help.

Lots of things happen at once- Lux and Lummins call out in unison “It’s a trap!”, Hotlips grabs her crossbow out and sneeringly points it at the struggling old woman, Watt (arrow nocked) scans the foliage around about looking for ambushers and the like. While Sgt Bobby, ignoring his comrades completely, rushes over to the fallen grandmother and grabs at the tree crushing her and POP! puts his back out with an athletics check ‘1’.

The burly/surly Fighter stumbles and falls groaning, which brings his colleagues running- what has the witch done to Sgt B?

There follows fifteen minutes of confusion, and semi-arguments (and more than a little laughter)- Lux and Lummins take charge (badly) of the situation, and after accusations aimed at the pinned grandmother soon discover that- a) Sgt B is fine, he just hurt his back and fell over, b) the old woman is a Druid (and an agent of the Emerald Enclave), c) the trees are alive.

Point c) is a concern for a short while, that is until point b) is finally made clear.

The nearest Awakened Tree is introduced as Russell.

That gets a laugh.

The Druid, after finally being rescued, introduces herself as Gragnan and then goes on to berate several of the PCs for a short while, she then grabs Sgt B- lays him flat on the ground, and shuffles up and down on his spine for a bit- kneading him (sorta) with her feet. All the while continuing to chatter with the other PCs, five minutes later and Sgt B’s back is gloriously pain-free.

The Brothers, of course, are very apologetic- and chatty, they explain away their initial reaction to Gragnan- basically, bad stuff has been happening to them all of the time for the last three or so months. They therefore err towards the suspicious.

All is forgiven, Gragnan is aware of the situation in the Misty Forest- the Green Dragon’s name is Chuth, the beast lives in a waterfall-fronted cave near a stagnant pool maybe two miles further to the south. The Druid explains the route, nice work. Alas Gragnan, knows nothing of the Dragon-rider, save what the PCs already know, she does however know that there are a bunch more (presumed to be) Dragon Cultists (less than twenty) laired with the Dragon and the (possible) Wyrmspeaker.

There’s not much else she knows, except that the (magical?) flower garlands she weaves from the flowers that (somehow suddenly?) sprout in her hair, will keep the Brothers safe from the Dragon’s animal spies that surround and monitor its lair. She gives one of the (magical?) flower garlands to each of the PCs.

The Brothers however want to get changed before they don the flower garlands, they’ve brought their Dragon Cult attire with them, in the Bag of Holding Lux acquired a short time ago in Oyavigatton. The Bag of Holding is now the PCs official dressing up box- they don’t want to travel in their Cult clothing, but they do want to have the option of quick changing into this attire. The Bag also holds Disguise Kits (and a number of other useful items) as well as spare Potions et al (everything labelled, Lux insisted).

Then after disguising themselves come the flower garlands, with warnings that they must not be removed for the magic to work, and then Gragnan is gone- the old woman transforms in a burst of feathers and squawks, into an Owl and flaps luxuriously (and almost silently) away.

The Players liked that encounter.

Then onwards, now dressed as Dragon Cultists, with Lux doing her best to look like a smouldering Frulam Mondath, the rest of the group her Dragonfang/wing/claw entourage, slightly odd that all five are wearing flower garlands, but… we’ll cross that bridge later, maybe.

Two miles later, or else ninety or so minutes spent trudging through the dense forest brings the Brothers to a stagnant (in part) pool fed by a fifty-foot-high curtain waterfall, several tangled streams and rivulets leading away into the Misty Forest. There’s an easy to spot opening beyond the falls, wide enough for several large, if not huge, creatures to pass through. This is very definitely the place. 

Hotlips is sent out for a scout about, the Halfling disappears into the undergrowth- she has fifteen minutes, the Rogue returns right on time- having not been sighted once by the observing Brothers. There’s nothing much to see, or else there’s an easier way into the cavern mouth behind the waterfall, a bit of a climb- but no guards and no watchers, as far as Hotlips can tell.

Twenty minutes later, and with Hotlips leading the way, the PCs have all clambered their way into the cavern opening- although Sgt Bobby nearly goes for a tippy-tumble into the pool (he's attracted to pools of water- you'll see), he grabs a rock and saves himself at the last moment.

However, the clambering doesn’t end here, Hotlips- still leading the way, discovers the lip of the waterfall is just that- a lip, the ground drops away again within the cave, a steep-ish forty-foot-long descent. The Halfling keeps her colleagues informed, Sgt B grabs out a rope and takes the strain, guiding/lowering his comrades safely down one at a time. Hotlips scurries down unaided, and then goes ahead to make sure the coast is clear.

The Rogue is stealth incarnate- that’s a ‘20’, and so decides to milk her skill check and go for a bit of a wander, Hotlips returns in time to meet up with her colleagues who have made it down the slope (lots of skill checks- lots of successes, what can you do).

Note we slow-played the entrance to the Dragon’s lair (and pretty much the rest of what follows- you’ll see), it took over twenty minutes (real time) to get from the pool to here, the Players took myriad precautions (rope, stealth, aid-another x lots) they were very keen not to alert anyone within the cave.

And so, Hotlips reports in- just around the corner are a cluster of Elves, none of them dressed in Dragon Cult garments, the folk look just like the inhabitants of Altand, in clothing and aspect- Hotlips swears they look frightened.

Ten seconds later five Dragon Cultists, led by Frulam Mondath (Lux) stride around the corner and to the group of four Elves, which appear from the shadows either side of the cavern tunnel. The Brothers, or else Frulam/Lux make the appropriate Cult signals, which are half-acknowledged by the Elves- and then introduce themselves (again, or else Frulam/Lux does).





Just to refresh your memory- Lux looks like Frulam Mondath, a happy accident- the character portrait Sandy picked at the start of play does indeed look a lot like Frulam, also Lux has spent plenty of time with Frulam, and she has the Actor feat. Lastly, she has an At Will Disguise Self ability, so- she really looks the part. Of course, the Elves here don’t know who Frulam Mondath is (some of the Dragon Cultists might however) but everyone can see (and hear) Frulam is a Dragon Cult bad ass through and through.

The Elves question the Brothers extensively, the PCs have all the answer, and they’re playing their parts very well (lowest Performance check = ‘14’, with three scores over twenty). In fact, Frumlam/Lux quickly takes charge of the situation, and the Elf guards (with some great RP from Lux especially, and three more checks from her- Performance, Persuasion & Intimidate = ‘17’, followed by ‘20’ and ‘20’).

The Players are bloody whooping again, Rob (Lummins) gets down on his knees to worship at Frulam/Lux (Sandy’s) feet- (they’re married, so it wont be the first time).

But what is it they want the Elves to do?

First up Frulam/Lux wants to know who the hell the Elves are- the now nervous Elven quartet describe themselves as servants of the great Chuth (the Green Dragon), but it’s clear that they’re terrified of the beast.

The Elves want to take the Brothers to meet with some of their Dragonfang/claw colleagues and state as much- even going as far as to show the Brothers the way- but Frulam is having none of it. Sandy is having a ball with this and playing her part beautifully- “I am Frulam Mondath, do not walk away from me- if you want to live.” Followed by an Intimidate check ‘19’, and she’s +9. What’s a DM to do?

The Elves are swiftly persuaded (check adjusted ‘23’) to take the Brothers to meet with others of their kind- Sandy’s thinking (as stated at the gaming table) is to get all of the Elves together (if possible), having worked out that these guys are prisoners of the Dragon (Insight ‘21’).

The Brothers are guided to a narrow passage, and then on and into a very loud (and large) guardroom in which a trio of growling Ettins push each other about, and quarrel. The giant trio however stop for the procession- Frulam/Lux however immediately takes charge again- firing an Eldritch Blast into the floor just feet away from the closest Ettin, which yelps and leaps back.

“I am Frulam Mondath! Do not anger me.” She declares, and glares (followed by another Intimate check- and that’s another result over twenty). The Ettins semi-bow, and then get back to their arguing- although their grunts are now interspersed with loud ‘shushes’, they’re trying to keep quiet.

The procession heads on, and through a door and into an odd-looking chamber- two sides (sorta) of the crude quarters are open, the chamber is on a ledge looking down twenty feet into the main chamber- a large high-ceilinged cavern- lit here and there with torches, containing yet another stagnant pool of water.





There follows a semi-spectacular bit of roleplaying in which Lux turns off her Disguise Self spell and then explains, as swiftly as she can, that she and her comrades are in fact the Brothers of the First Light, sent by King Melandrach and Prince Alagarthas to rescue his subjects from the clutches of the Dragon Cult. The rest of the Brothers make clear their true allegiances (mostly displaying symbols of Lathander) and briefly explain that they are the special forces style rescue squad. Sgt Bobby even has a little speech, wanting the Elves to know that they’re also here to rid the Misty Forest of the tyrant Dragon.

You see Pete (Sgt Bobby), you can do it when you want to.

There follows five swift Persuasion checks, as the Guard/Prisoner Elves fret and eye the exits- but they’re soon convinced, particularly with the impassioned speech of Sgt Bobby (yeah, he rolled a ‘20’), although it also helped two of the other guys were 20+ on their checks also.

The Elves are soon after sharing what they know, or at least the DM is taking note of the questions that the PCs/Players are now firing at him. But I’m scrambling here- trying to work out just how much I can tell the Brothers, and still preserve some of the surprise. So, the answers to the PCs questions will not be made available until the start of the next session. Actually, a lot of the answers to the PCs questions were revealed via e-mail between sessions, once they bloody start this lot- they just don’t stop pestering you.

The Players/PCs have got their teeth in to this.

We played nearly an hour over time, somehow this turned out to be all my fault.

Pete (Sgt Bobby) even came up to me afterwards and congratulated me on the story/action- I swear we’re going to get him roleplaying by the end. Later Pete confessed that he didn’t mind the chatter when it was ‘important’ and ‘in the moment/part of the action’, I think what he was trying to say is he likes RPing when there’s a bit (a lot) of threat going on.

It would be fair to say that the Players had a ball with this session.

More next time, in the next session- which was much less of a ‘ball’ for the PCs. That’s right, I got ‘em good.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #54 The Rise of Tiamat #13a Chuth. 

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 10
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 10
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 10
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 10
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 10

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #54 of our game, but only session #13a of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

And may I present to you… very much more action.

Too much action- for some, perhaps.

So, we’re in the Dragon’s Den, as it were, the lair of Chuth the great Green Dragon and his Dragon Cult Wyrmspeaker rider- name unknown (although see below). The lair is also home to a bunch more Cultists and a trio of Ettins (at least). The Brothers are dressed as Frulam Mondath (played by Lux), a Dragon Cult boss, and her retinue; they have sneakily penetrated the lair (at first) and then met and convinced a bunch of captured/prisoner Elves that they are here to rescue them, and (of course) to destroy the Dragon.

Lots of good roleplay, and some high rolls- it’ll do that.

At the end of the last session, and via e-mail between sessions, the chatter has continued- the Brothers have lots of questions to ask of the prisoner Elves. I’ll be honest- I wasn’t sure how much of the story to give away, so- here’s what the Brothers learn-

1) The Elves were captured from a variety of Elven settlements in the Misty Forest, all of the settlements were attacked and (presumed) destroyed by the Dragon Cultists.

2) One of the prisoners was captured three months past, so the attacks have been going on for a while.

3) The Dragon rider always wears his Green Dragon Mask, but consensus is he is a High/Noble Elf (and very likely from this region), although he is of course dedicated to the Dragon Cult.

4) One of the prisoners heard the great Green Dragon call the rider ‘Neron’, or something similar. Note I allowed each of the PCs to make a very hard History check to recognise the (partial) name ‘Neron’(vain), DC 28 I think- no one came close.

5) The Dragon lairs beyond the pool (see lair picture below) although none of the Elf prisoners have seen what lies beyond the pool, only that the Dragon emerges from here.

6) The three Ettins are the hired help- door guards.

7) To the north east are the rooms of the Dragon Cult warriors, of which there are dozen- there used to be more Cultists- see below. The Dragon rider ‘Neron’ also has chambers in this direction.

8) Half-a-dozen high ranking (the Elves think) Dragon Cultists (and their escort) visited the lair two tendays past, and then left again a few days later- taking half of the guard compliment that was laired here at the time with them. There were over two dozen Cultist guards laired here prior to the visit.

9) Accompanying the Dragon Cultists (above) was a Red Wizard of Thay, after further questioning the PCs work out that the visitor was probably Rath Modar. The bastard keeps popping up.





And that’s pretty much all the Elves know, which is plenty. Note when the PCs start up with their questions (particularly between sessions) it’s much easier to get some hefty slices of plot in, and to make it sound all the more convincing. So, I’m setting something up here… and also making sure the Players have not forgotten about the Red Wizards, and Rath Modar in particular.

That said, between sessions, I thought long and hard about whether I should just have Chuth the Dragon make his entrance right now, and then get the entire lair on alert. Maybe even have the Elf prisoners risk their lives to save the PCs, if it gets really nasty, which I thought it might. But I didn’t, I bottled it- or else I just couldn’t bring myself to go for the big fight so soon, particularly as the Players have been doing lots of great RPing, and coming up with plenty of clever ideas, and rolling good to high- damn them.

It wouldn’t be fair.

I’m going soft.

So, back in game. The Brothers have got a plan- and of course, they’ve been plotting again between sessions.

The Elf prisoners are told to stay out of the way (i.e. where they are), or else (if they’re feeling very brave) to sneak out of the lair, if they can- note the Elves immediately decline the second option. The DM figures they may come in useful- depending on how the fighting goes.

Back-up if the PCs get out of their depth, maybe.

Next up the Brothers struggle back into their Dragon Cult personas and then led by Frulam Mondath (Lux) head back down the way and into the Ettin’s lair. Then, mid-Frulam (Lux) rant- this to get the Ettin’s attention, and to manoeuvre them into line- Frulam wanted to inspect the brutes, the Brothers launch their attacks. Surprise!





Lummins wanders into the midst of the giants and fires up his Spiritual Guardians, which now encompass all three cowering Ettins (Frulam/Lux was being particularly mean to them- and rolling very high). Note the PCs are trying to kill the Ettins quickly and quietly.

Hotlips attempts to assassinate the nearest Ettin (and Crits), the creature is bloodied and beyond- seconds later Watt, guarding the exits, fires two arrows into the giant beast (the first also a Crit), while Frulam/Lux finishes it off with a pair of Eldritch Blasts.

One down.

Then, of course, Sgt Bobby starts up- moments later and a second Ettin is bloodied and beyond, Hazirawn never misses. The nasty giant doesn’t last long either- Hotlips scurries over and sticks her rapier in its back, the second Ettin collapses- dead.

Two down.

That just leaves one uninjured Ettin still in the mix, the giant roars in confusion- turns about and attempts to rush into a previously hidden(-ish) exit over the far side of the guard chamber, not spotted by the Brothers. Alas the creature is moving slow, and subject to attack by Lummins’ Spirit Guardians. The great beast also swiftly sprouts two arrows from its back, courtesy of Watt, and then is slashed horribly by Sgt Bobby.

The Ettin however is a roaring fury, and terrified, it eventually smashes its way into the previously hidden (and narrow) passage, all the way through the secret tunnel and into the entrance passage to the Dragon’s lair.

The Ettin is making one helluva noise.

Obviously, the now semi-panicked Brothers are swiftly in pursuit, Frulam/Lux fires an Eldritch Blast into the escaping foe, but it looks like the creature is going to get away- that is until Sgt Bobby (with an Action Surge) catches up with the beast. The burly Fighter skewers the giant, the tip of Hazirawn bursts through the massive brute’s chest. Dead.

Three down.

Encounter done.

Tbh I was going to have any surviving Ettins flee the lair anyway, as far as they can tell it’s the Dragon Cultists that are attacking them (remember the PCs are dressed, and acting like, Dragon Cultists).  The Ettins were not going to be hanging around for their severance pay.

The fight is over, the fleeing Ettin is dragged out of sight (although it takes three of the Brothers to do this) while Lummins sprints back to the Elf prisoners in their room, which is handily situated on a ledge looking down into the central chamber of the lair. The Half-Elf Priest watches the passage to the north east, the home- the Brother’s have been told- of the Dragon Cultists.

Damn! As Lummins observes (about a minute later) a group of Dragon Cultists, maybe half-a-dozen of them, emerge from the passageway there and head towards the entrance to the lair, where the Ettin noises were coming from.

The Dragon Cultists don’t seem particularly spooked.

The Priest of Lathander hisses for the Elf prisoners to stall the Cultists, while he rushes back to his comrades in the Ettin’s former lair, there to catch the rest of the Brothers up with ongoing events.

The Elven stalling technique doesn’t go well, particularly when the Dragonfang leading the squad of five Dragonclaws, notices that the Elf prisoners/guards are missing, and so starts screaming up at the Elves for abandoning their posts.

It gets shouty.

While this is playing out the Brothers attempt to get closer to the bad guys, with varying degrees of success.

One of the Dragonclaws spots Sgt Bobby attempting to creep up on the squad and points this out to his comrades, remember Sgt B is dressed as a Cultist (although why he’s creeping about?). The Dragonfang starts shouting the odds, but Sgt Bobby isn’t keen on keeping up the charade, and his comrades are pretty much in position.

The Brothers attack the Dragon Cultist patrol, hoping to decimate it quickly.





Remarkably one of the Dragonclaws draws first blood- slicing Sgt Bobby good, the hit alas counts for nothing as Hotlips scurries out of the shadows and sticks her rapier in the Cultist’s heart. For chuckles the Halfling Rogue, as she scurries off again back toward the shadows, flings a dagger into the gut of another flustered Dragonclaw.

The Brothers don’t have it all their own way however, another Dragonclaw gets to Lummins and slices the Priest- nasty.

Then alas the secret finally gets out- Watt flings a Fireball into the midst of the Cultists- three Dragonclaws fall and flail- in flames (there’s just one left alive- he was out of range). The slightly scorched Dragonfang leader however is still very much in action, the fellow starts screaming blue murder and then leads the rapid retreat- thanks to his Limited Flight ability the singed Cultist makes it all the way back to the passage to the north east (from which they originally exited).

Alas the last Dragonclaw is not so fortunate, she’s hit by one of Frulam/Lux’s Eldritch Blasts and then stabbed by Lummins (the Priest is saving his spells- waiting on the Dragon, he says) - the mortally wounded Cultists (on 1 HP) flees screaming. Alas now she’s is in a footrace with Sgt Bobby (and a hidden-ish) Hotlips, who are both in pursuit of the fleeing Dragonfang.

The rest of the Brothers scurry forward, rushing to catch up with Sgt Bobby (and Hotlips). The last Dragonclaw, caught between the two groups, doesn’t quite know what to do and so settles for being blown apart by another of Lux’s Eldritch Blast.

The Brothers make it to the passage to the north east, beyond which the Dragon Cultist guards lair, they’re just in time for another pair of Dragonclaws to emerge from the narrow cavern opening- the pair don’t stand a chance, Sgt Bobby cuts both Cultists down and then continues his charge.

He’s in hog-heaven.

Yet another pair of Dragonclaws arrest Sgt Bobby’s progress, blocking the passage and slicing repeatedly at the Fighter (Sgt B’s taking hits). Hotlips scurries out of hiding and with her rapier skewers one of the Dragonclaws dead. Another Dragonclaw however rushes in to fill the gap.

Lummins, Lux and Watt- at last catch up with the charging duo, the Priest of Lathander gets the Bless spell going and then aids the wounded Fighter with a Healing Word.

Sgt Bobby cuts down the two newly arrived Dragonclaws blocking the passage, but is blocked again when a Dragonfang scurries around the corner and slices the Fighter repeatedly- nasty, Sgt B is very quickly back to being nearly bloodied.

Just to keep you appraised of the situation, a second Dragonfang (the wounded guy who lead the patrol) has already got to Neron(vain), and told the Green Dragon Mask wearing Wyrmspeaker that the PCs are coming. The Wyrmspeaker has since exited his chamber and made his way to his ride- Chuth’s coming soon.

Meantime back in the clogged passageway Hotlips gets in to action, fighting side by side with Sgt Bobby- the Dragonfang blocking the passage, and keeping the two furious Brothers at bay is not quite bloodied (both Dragonfangs, Neronvain, and Chuth start this encounter with MAX HP, oh yeah).

The Dragonfang blocking the passageway soaks up a lot of hits (well, he would do- he started with 120 HP) the Dragon Cultist is still not bloodied when the second (slightly wounded) Dragonfang comes charging around the corner to join him. The PCs have still yet to figure out that these guys are HP soaks, and that the Dragon and its rider are on their way.

Lummins keeps hitting the same Dragonfang with Scorching Rays, until he runs out of Scorching Rays- at which point the PCs finally figure out that they’re in a fight.

Just to run that by you again, not because it’s massively clever, but because I was trying something- I gave the Dragonclaws average hit points- so the PCs went through them like butter (and got a bit cocky). But I gave the Dragonfangs (and the big bad bosses- Chuth and Neronvain) max HP, it took a while for the PCs to figure that the Dragonfangs were very tough. I wanted to keep the PCs in the main chamber, where there’s plenty of room for Chuth to get into action.

Moments later the badly wounded Dragonfang Crits Sgt Bobby (for 48 damage all told) and there is screaming around the table.

Pete’s not happy, Sgt Bobby suddenly has 20-or-so HP left, I think his max (at this point) is around about 100 HP.

That said the Fighter doesn’t falter, Sgt B cuts down the badly wounded Dragonfang, and then gets to work on the other, he also gets his Second Wind. While screaming for “more healing… feed me now!”

The Players are enjoying this, or else Pete is.

Hotlips enters stab fury mode (not a special power, rather Sandy’s dice are on-fire), and soon after the last Dragonfang standing is bloodied.

The Brothers however are still unaware that Chuth and Neron(vain) are at present watching events from the pool behind them.

Watt meantime gets to Sgt Bobby with a max-enhanced Cure Wounds. Lux continues to fire Eldritch Blasts in to the last Dragonfang standing, who’s looking much the worse for wear- and now the Players think they’ve got this…

The Dragonfang however is still swinging heartily, Sgt Bobby is saved from two more punishing hits by Lummins’ Warding Flare, and a little bit of Watt’s Bardic Inspiration.

The Players are woo-hooing again.

Time to put an end to that.





Chuth, with Neron(vain) riding the great Green Dragon, rises up from the stagnant pool in the centre of the chamber, behind the Brothers. The Dragon roars, then growls- “Time To Die!”, and then bathes all of the Brothers (and the last Dragonfang standing) in its foul and poisonous breath.

When the screaming stops (and the name calling around the gaming table dies down a bit) the Brothers are all still standing, just- as is the last Dragonfang (just).

Watt and Lummins have just three hit points each, the rest of the Brothers passed their saves (also Ring of Poison Resist- Lux, and Evasion- Hotlips) and are not even bloodied.

Chuth follows up with his Frightful Presence- roaring and snarling- snapping its jaws and flexing his great ragged-wings. It’s a great show but all of the Brothers are warded- they’re wearing their magical flower garlands remember.

None of which stopped the Players from screaming at me, and each other, for a while.

Sgt Bobby reacts first, he cuts down the last Dragonfang and then looks to his friends, very briefly (but the other Players have got nothing- they’re floundering a bit- do we turn and face the Dragon? Or do we run away for a bit?). Then Sgt Bobby remembers he’s a Remarkable Athlete. Grinning the brave warrior hurtles towards the edge of the pool and then leaps at Chuth (he’s in plate, so don’t miss Pete).

Pete rolls a ‘19’ plus bonuses- and Sgt Bobby lands on the Green Dragon Hazirawn first, skewering the beast and then hanging on to his sword as the Dragon thrashes madly.

The decision has been made- time to fight the Dragon.

Chuth lashes out with his tail, curling around to slam it into the Fighter- and hits, a Crit. POP! Sgt Bobby does his back again.

This is going to be bad… I can feel it.

Seconds later, while several of the Players are cheering Sgt Bobby on (or else laughing at his misfortune), a myriad strangling vines suddenly burst from floor of the cavern and wrap themselves around the four remaining Brothers of the First Light- the area is a cauldron of swaying, grabbing vegetation- Hotlips and Watt are instantly caught and restrained.

And now none of the Players are laughing, or cheering, or woo-bloody-hooing.

Remarkably, seconds later, Hotlips breaks free of the strangling vines and scurries away, grabbing out her crossbow and firing at Chuth, alas the bolt just bounces off the beast’s tough hide, and to make matters worse the vegetation snares the Halfling again.

Watt, wrapped in vines, fires off a Mass Cure Wounds- there is hope.

Lux meantime also gets clear of the entangling vegetation and attempts to Banish Chuth and Neron(vain)…

The table holds its collective breath.

BLINK!

The Dragon-rider disappears, but not the Dragon (failed save but… Legendary Resistance).

That’s one less enemy to worry about- now all the Brothers have to do is to survive ten rounds/get away and/or kill Chuth.

And Chuth started with something like 320 HP.

Lummins tries to pick his way out of the grasping vegetation- he’s less successful, however the Priest also unleashes another Mass Cure Wounds, and now none of the Brothers are even bloodied.

There is always hope.

But not for Sgt Bobby, Chuth (barely hurt) unleashes hell with claws and bite, trying to rip the Hazirawn wielding Fighter free of his flesh- at the end of which the Fighter is back to being bloodied and broken, but still hanging on to his terrible blade which is firmly embedded in the Dragon.

I get Pete to roll another Athletics check to hang on- he rolls another bloody ‘19’ plus bonuses.

The big bloody bastard.

Apologies if I sound like a petulant nine-year-old at times, but… well, if the shoe fits.

And the Players are celebrating every tiny success- there was whooping when Pete made the above roll.

The burly surly Fighter clambers all over the bucking Dragon and stabs down twice more, and hard each time (high damage rolls) with Hazirawn, and with the final thrust clings on to his blade- Chuth is down to approx. 200 HP.

Again, the Dragon’s tail swoops around and smashes into Sgt Bobby, the Fighter is back down to 20-or-so HP, but still hanging on.

He’s my hero.

Suddenly Sgt Bobby is swathed in a swirling fog which seems to gather and smother the flailing Fighter- a voice, Chuth’s voice, is in his head- “Join with me… we can rule this place together”, and the big guy is sorely tempted- but he rolls an adjusted ‘18’ on his Wisdom save, and shrugs off the wyrm’s charm (another Lair Effect).

“Screw you! You smelly bastard!” Perhaps with a few extra swears, is the Fighter’s reply.

Meantime Hotlips is caught in the grasping vegetation, the Halfling Rogue however still has her crossbow in hand, and this time she doesn’t miss- the bolt thuds into the snout of the now roaring Dragon, that hurt.

Watt, likewise, is still being grasped- the Bard attempts to Polymorph the Dragon (into a Frog, of course) what a story that would make- Chuth however resists. Note Watt is also handing out Bardic Inspiration every turn, now known around the table as ‘motivational swearing’.

Lux finally gets clear of the grasping vegetation, and then attempts to fire a pair of Eldritch Blasts into Chuth- alas she misses with both attacks.

How can you miss a Dragon?

You should have heard Sandy (playing Lux) scream (and swear).

Lummins, at last, also gets clear of the grasping vines, the Priest fires off another Mass Cure Wounds.

Pete (Sgt Bobby) is positively beaming, seconds later the marvellous Priest heals the Fighter some more with an enhanced Healing Word.

And just to say the Dragon still has not yet recharged its Breath Weapon.

Chuth cannot shake Sgt Bobby off, although the Fighter is bitten again, and soon enough back to being bloodied.

You’ll note that there are several smart things I could do with Chuth- like submerge and take Sgt Bobby off to chew on in his lair. But I’m not… because I’m nice, and I want to give the Brothers a chance- however, I do want this to go to the death (of the Dragon).

Sgt Bobby continues to hang on, and even manages to stab Hazirawn deeper into the beast, and now Chuth is bloodied too (below 150 HP).

And again, the great Green Dragon roars, and swats at Sgt Bobby with its mighty tail, but at the last moment the Fighter- clutching on to Hazirawn which is still embedded in Chuth’s breast, performs a swinging circuit of his sword- and avoids the attack. That was a ‘20’ Athletics check- Pete’s dice are also on fire.

Hotlips (with another ‘20’, damn!) stumbles clear of the grasping vegetation- at last, and then fires a crossbow bolt in to Chuth’s throat, the Dragon gasps- that really hurt.

Watt also finally makes it out of the grasping vegetation, the Bard tries to find some cover, and gets his bow out- he has a plan.

Lux uses the last of her Warlock powers to cast Fly on herself, Hotlips and Watt. Lummins, once he escapes the vegetation, takes to the air immediately- the Priest of Lathander flies in to deliver a much-enhanced Cure Wounds to a very bloodied again Sgt Bobby.

Keep the tank fighting is the Player’s call (although Watt has a different plan).

The Priest of Lathander, Lummins, alas (like Icarus) flies too close to Chuth and is swatted out of the air by the Dragon’s tail- nearly, if not for a last second Warding Flare.

There is more whooping.

I feel like joining in sometimes.

Note the Players while being very ‘whoopy’ (celebrating every success) are also far from happy with me- they ask (repeatedly) ‘How many bloody attacks does this Dragon have?’, it’s amazing but the ability to sound like a surly 9-year-old child never really leaves us.

Oh, and just to say that Pizza time should have happened something like an hour ago.

Also, to note that throughout this fight I have also been doing pithy (not) one-liners from Chuth all the while, I decided ahead of time to make he Dragon not the sharpest knife in the drawer, if you catch my drift. So simple but cheesy-terror style chatter- “Time to Die!”, or, “Your End is Now!”, or, “I AM YOUR DOOM!” That kind of thing. I had meant to play Neron(vain) as the chatty one, but alas the Wyrmspeaker has been sent to his room (Banished).

Chuth is less than amused- bloodied and struggling to peel the armour from Sgt Bobby- or indeed just to shake the Fighter-off, the Dragon repositions itself and then unleashes its full fury on the nearby (and now no-longer grinning) flying Priest of Lathander, oh yeah- switched targets to the much easier to hit guy.

It goes- Claw = Crit, followed by- Claw = Crit, and now Lummins (Rob) is looking very forlorn.

Chuth misses with its bite attack- DAMN!

The Priest however is very very bloodied, down to 8 HP.

Sgt Bobby chooses the next moment to stab twice with Hazirawn and to somehow fail to puncture the great beast’s hide both times, the Fighter loses his grip of the Dragon and falls, scrambling at last to cling on to Chuth’s back leg, he’s left half submerged in the stagnant pool and struggling to stay above the water.

He’s in a precarious position, and only just managing to hang on to the Dragon, and his blade.

OMG!

Then the grasping vegetation comes again- bursting from the ground, walls and ceiling, reaching out to snare the other three members of the Brothers of the First Light. Lux manages to gain height and manoeuvre quickly, but Watt and Hotlips are grasped and grabbed and dragged back down to the ground.

Miraculously (after yet more really high rolls) the grabbed pair both manage to get clear of the entangling vines mere seconds later.

The bastards.

Cue more bloody woo-hooing.

And a high-five, it’s so undignified.

Hotlips flies like an arrow straight to the Dragon, spilling her crossbow en route- and grabbing out her magical rapier, she gets in close, buzzing around the snapping jaws of the great beast, and then stabs Chuth again in his snout.

And now Chuth is down to less than 100 HP.

But Chuth is not done for, the Dragon’s tail comes around again and baseball-style smashes the flying/tumbling Halfling into a nearby wall. Hotlips is bloodied, and hurting bad.

Watt flies in to space- gets himself a little room to manoeuvre, at last, the Bard grabs out his magical longbow and fires a Dragon Slaying Arrow (Note, Jackie was loath to do this earlier because she was restrained, and therefore at disadvantage on her attacks)- a hit, straight into Chuth’s throat.

The great Dragon wavers, and attempts to roar, but only a hissing sound emerges.

The Bard steadies himself and then does it all again- but this time he Crits!

The Players are screaming and roaring, it’s like primal-bloody-therapy.

The Bard’s arrow hits and bursts Chuth’s right eye.

The Dragon thrashes furiously, screeching and screaming (mostly wheezing)- smashing loose sections of the cavern wall, and sending scudding waves across the pool. Sgt Bobby and Lummins are battered by the flailing beast’s wings (but I roll minimum bloody damage- snake-eyes).

Oh, and for info Chuth has 14 HP left. Obviously, I don’t tell the Players this, but I certainly let them know that great Dragon is almost down.

A grinning Lux flies in closer for the kill- she fires two Eldritch Blasts from less than twenty feet away and somehow contrives to miss with both (again).

The woo-hooing quietens for a moment, batter-up.

A badly wounded flying Lummins escapes the Dragon’s reach, ducking a half-hearted claw attack as he departs, then the Priest of Lathander very carefully positions a Fireball behind Chuth, and bathes the beast in flame.

We interrupt the following woo-hooing for Rob’s (playing Lummins) appalling damage rolls, it had five ‘1’s in it- and somehow Chuth survives (on 3 HP) the very minor magical conflagration.

Lummins, for good measure, fires another Healing Word into Sgt Bobby.

At which point, of course, Chuth recharges his Breath Weapon.

Oh, Happy Day Now! HAPPY DAY! Oh, Happy Day!

The ferocious Green Dragon let’s the Brothers have it- or at least the four Brothers he can hit with his attack; Watt (smart fellow) is well out of the way.

The result of which is pure terror- for the Players, Sgt Bobby plunges into the stagnant pool and sinks out of sight- unconscious and bereft of breath.

He’s dying.

Oh, and Lummins is hanging lifeless in the air, his little winged boots (of Flying) fluttering but the Priest of Lathander is very much unconscious.

Then, at last, as Sgt Bobby sinks (and makes death saves) a screaming (in righteous fury) Hotlips flies in with her magical rapier in hand, and stabs at Chuth’s looming snout- and rolls a ‘1’, but she’s a ‘Lucky’ Halfling, so she rolls again- and it’s a second ‘1’.

And Sandy does quite a lot of swearing, and screaming, and then some more swearing, followed of course by more screaming.

Until eventually she remembers- Hotlips grabs out her dagger, in her off-hand, she just has to hit…

Which she does, of course- for six damage, easily enough to end the Dragon.

Chuth slumps, slides, and then slowly sinks beneath the surface of the scum-topped water- following Sgt Bobby down into the depths of the stagnant pool.

Watt is straight in to action, the flying Bard spills his bow and then swoops down and dives in to the pool- remarkably (high rolls again) he spots the sinking Sgt Bobby and with help from Lux (a moment later), and a Cure Wounds spell manages to get the Fighter to the surface, and then back to the shore…

In the meantime, Hotlips has got to Lummins with a Potion of Greater Healing.

Just to say that Lummins had failed one death save when the healing got to him, while Sgt Bobby had just passed his third Death Save in a row (he’s a lucky bastard, or else bloody hard to kill) when the healing arrived.

It is of course at this point that Lux (Sandy) also remembers that the Banished Neron(vain) will be on his way back, any moment- actually, according to the DMs little tick chart, the Wyrmspeaker will be back in initiative this coming round.

Obviously, I don’t tell the Players this.

The Players/PCs have (of course) lost track of time and are not sure when the bad guy will be back.

But that’s for the next section, because it’s Pizza, excessive woo-hooing (“We killed a Dragon! We killed a Dragon!”) and desperate scheming next.

See you in a bit.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #54 The Rise of Tiamat #13b Neron(vain). 

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 10
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 10
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 10
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 10
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 10

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #54 of our game, but only session #13b of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

Back to the Dragon’s lair… but the Dragon (Chuth) is dead.

We’ve been going on for a while in this session, the fight so far has been in action for something like 17 turns, that’s from the moment the Brothers of the First Light tried to get the jump on the Dragonfang led patrol. It’s been all hammer since then.

Just a brief note about the state of play- Lux is not yet bloodied, she’s in flight still- but out of Warlock powers; Hotlips is also in flight, the Halfling Rogue is well beyond bloodied (less than 20 HP); Watt is uninjured (or else he’s been healed back to full by the previous multiple Mass Cure Wounds spells) the Bard is likewise flying, bow at the ready and with a few spells left. However, Lummins (also flying) and Sgt Bobby have taken a thorough beating- the Priest of Lathander is on approx. 15 HP and has only a few spells left (no slots above 2nd Level); while good old Sgt B has been to the bottom of the stagnant pool and back, the big lad is on 10 HP and, wait for it, he’s without his favourite sword- Hazirawn is at the bottom of the pool.

Pete/Sgt Bobby wasn’t initially aware of this, I left the surprise until the start of this session, and such is the furore (for about 12 seconds) when I share the news with the Players that Pete storms out raging, and then comes straight back in again- grinning like a chimp. He scared the heck out of a few of us (but not me, of course) threatening as he departed never to play again. But the joke’s on us (particularly me) he’d worked out between sessions that it was extremely unlikely that his dying/drowning PC would keep a grasp of Hazirawn.

So, he’s okay with that- all the Brothers need to do is defeat the Wyrmspeaker Neron(vain), and then he can rescue his beloved Hazirawn from the pool’s depths.

It’s all the motivation the big Fighter needs.

The brief chat, before we get on, is the PCs are going to attempt to neck as much healing as they can, for those that need it, and then ready themselves for the Banished Wyrmspeaker’s reappearance.

Which is pretty much how it goes- although quicker than the PCs/Players expected- Hotlips downs a Potion of Greater Healing, Watt gets to Sgt B with an enhanced Cure Wounds, Lummins heals himself, and then Lux brings the Priest a Potion of Healing, at which point with all five PCs in close proximity, Neron(vain) suddenly reappears.

So, Neron(vain) has a Limited Fly ability (or else he’d just appear above the stagnant pool and then plunge in), he’s quite definitely a Green Dragon Mask wearing and slightly delicate looking male Elf. He’s also got something to say-

“By the power of the great Green, by the curling noxious fumes- Oh, %_&+ you killed my Dragon! I’m gonna %_&+ you up, two times!”





So, the fight is on, as Neron(vain) drifts back down to the cavern floor en route (and still ranting, in a slightly squeaky voice- for some reason, who knows what I was thinking) he grabs his bow out and fires an Eldritch Arrow into Lummins, that hurt, The Priest is back down to something like 10 HP, not content Neron(vain) attempts to repeat the shot but is way off target (damn!).

That would have put the Priest down!

The PCs scramble into action, Sgt Bobby grabs his plain old (non-magical) longsword out, and then charges the Wyrmspeaker but hasn’t enough actions for anything more than getting in the face of the squeaky Elf, close enough however for Hotlips to fly in and spin a dagger into Neron(vain)’s shoulder (with added sneak attack) that hurt.

But remember Neron(vain) has Max HP- that’s 180, he just doesn’t have any allies, and so…

Watt (Jackie, who plays Watt, has a big grin on her face for the next bit) attempts to Polymorph Neron(vain) into a frog (natch). It’s her signature move… it seems (or else she’s done it once or twice before).

There follows a short but heated debate between Pete (Sgt Bobby) and Watt (Jackie)- they’re husband and wife (in real life) about how sensible it would be to turn the Wyrmspeaker into a frog, being as they’re all standing so very close to a large pool of water.

But Watt (Jackie) is adamant, besides she doesn’t think her spell stands a chance of succeeding (a mantra she repeats often)- then I roll a ‘1’, and Neron(vain), only just back from being Banished, is now a frog.

But, hey- wait a minute, two questions-

1) isn’t Neron(vain) wearing the Green Dragon Mask?

2) isn’t one of the properties common to all of the Dragon Mask’s an ability called Legendary Resistance, whereby the Mask wearer can choose to pass one failed saving throw?

Well, you’d be right about the property of the mask- so question 2) is a winner, but alas for Neron(vain) this, as it turns out, isn’t the Green Dragon Mask.

Which is news to the would-be Wyrmspeaker.

Neron(vain), of course, suspects that something has gone wrong with the Green Dragon Mask from the moment he was Banished (and he didn’t get a Legendary Resistance-style free pass) however he has spent the last ten rounds (while Banished) incapacitated, so… he’s not sure what’s not working right. Then he’s back to Chuth’s lair to discover that his good friend the Dragon is dead, and less than six seconds later, turned into a frog- the Green Dragon Mask is broke, or else… well, something’s not right with it.

But he’s a frog, and is going to stay that way for a while (if I get my way).

Obviously, the PCs have no idea about the Green Dragon Mask’s powers.

So, I am (your glorious DM) scrambling a little- this is the story, I liked the idea of the PCs capturing the Green Dragon Mask (and in the process thwarting, slightly, the whole summon Tiamat thing). However, I decided well ahead of time that there was no-way I was going to let this actually happen, I am however very happy for the PCs to think they have got the Green Dragon Mask.

Also, the (false) Green Dragon Mask will serve another purpose later- you’ll see.

The issue for me however is that Neron(vain) has also realised (now that he’s a frog) that the Green Dragon Mask he’s wearing is not the real thing. Does he tell the PCs, if the opportunity arises? How do I play this so that the secret stays safe?

For info the Mask was swapped out by Rath Modar during his visit, the Red Wizard of Thay also reduced the number of Dragon Cultists in the lair, and then conspired with friends to make sure that the Harpers et al were aware of Neron(vain) and Chuth’s activity in the Misty Forest.

In other words, the PCs are being set up again, I want them to have the false Green Dragon Mask, I didn’t however want them (particularly) to capture Neron(Vain), so that’s a problem I’m going to have to solve, and quickly.

This was to be a titanic fight to the death, for both Neron(vain) and Chuth, it hasn’t quite worked out that way. Bugger.

However, time is on my side- we’re already over time for this session (the Dragon (etc.) fight took over two hours to get through), the pause for Pizza was of course extended for extra crowing time for the Players, so I’ve just got to fill for a bit with this session and then fix things before the next game.

Therefore…

The Brothers of the First Light attempt to grab Neron(vain) the frog, although the little bastard has now entered into a hopping frenzy, the mighty adventurers- most of whom are flying are reduced to swooping and diving about trying to grasp the slippery little bugger.

Just for info, I love these little moments- having defeated Chuth the great Green Dragon the PCs are now reduced to making scrambling athletics and/or acrobatics checks (DC 20) to grab an oddly squeaky frog. Oh, how the mighty have fallen- and there are tears of laughter when Sgt Bobby dives headfirst, clean over Neron(frog) and ends up plunging back in the stagnant pool (‘1’)- thrashing the water into foam in an effort to stay afloat.

Eventually (with a ‘20’) Hotlips swoops in and grabs the awkward amphibian, then roughly shoves Neron(frog) into a filthy sack. Meantime Watt and Lux fly over and grab Sgt Bobby and haul him to the shore (again).

Note, when Hotlips grabbed the frog that was the PCs last possible check- the next event would have been Neron(frog) diving into the pool and getting away (very probably).

Which would have solved my Neron(vain/frog) problems.

Bugger, so close.

The Green Dragon Mask is, of course, just lying there on the ground- Lux grabs it, more of this later.

There’s a (very short) break for mild rejoicing, and a bit of inane grinning- the frog-thing worked again, but the Players/PCs are on it- and motivated to get things done because, it’s getting to the end of the session and they want to be finished with the Dragon’s lair.

But first a short relax for the PCs, there follows a bout of much needed healing- the guys figure they’ve still got the rest of the lair to explore, although after exhausting almost all of their spells Sgt B & Lummins are still only just beyond bloodied.

Next up- jobs to do, in short order the PCs achieve the following-

a) Rescue Hazirawn from the bottom of the pool, which happens remarkably quickly (after some more bloody great skill checks and a few clever ideas), the blade is quickly spotted, about thirty feet down and soon after recovered by the big man himself.

b) Chat a short while more with the Elf guards/prisoners- they’re convinced that the PCs have killed all of the Cultists in the lair. The Elves are left to guard the way as the PCs press on.

c) Discover and search the Dragon Cultist’s quarters, a little coin is found- there’s nothing else of import.

d) Discover and search a storeroom; a few bottles of fine wine are snaffled.

Then, with Hotlips leading the Brothers into an as of yet unexplored area of the lair, the Halfling Rogue triggers a Glyph of Warding- there is screaming, and shortly after raised voices.

The acid burst engulfs the Rogue, and unluckily the two PCs following- which are (of course) the already badly wounded Sgt Bobby and Lummins, shame. Both fail their saves- remarkably Hotlips (with Evasion etc.) is only very slightly singed, the other pair are back to being almost broken (between 10-20 HP each).

There follows a little mild arguing, a few raised voices etc. the source of the joy the fact that Hotlips (Sandy) wasn’t looking for traps etc.

We move on, after a bit more impromptu healing, the guys are into and now going through their potions, the HP gauge is very low for at least two of them. Lummins is out of spells & potions, and he’s still bloodied.

The smart choice, of course, would be to call it a day (or rather end the session) here- take a short rest soon after and then go on, that doesn’t happen- the vote is to press on, get it done.

A short while later the Brothers enter what was very obviously Wyrmspeaker Neron(vain)’s chambers- and they're well appointed, with lots of expensive furniture. The only item the PCs are interested in however is an ornate trunk, which Hotlips is certain isn’t trapped (it is), the Halfling Rogue is fortunate then that the spring fired poisoned needle in the lock shoots just wide of her face. The trunk, when opened, turns out to be empty- it is quite obviously the ornate storage container for the Green Dragon Mask. Lux takes it, a little later the Mask is put back in its box.

There’s nothing else to find, the Brothers head on again- this time through a secret door hidden behind a tapestry, into a corridor like narrow chamber. A hidey-hole, within which a journal is found- Neronvain’s journal (at which point the PCs learn the Wyrmspeaker’s correct name), written in Elven. Lummins reads a few random pages- the Priest of Lathander is therefore the first of the PCs to learn the Wyrmspeaker’s dark secret.

Neronvain is the estranged (clearly, from the text) son of King Melandrach.

The PCs are astounded, the Players are likewise giggle-some, and now they have the ultimate hold over the ruler of the Misty Forest (they think, and they’d be right to).

The journal will be read in full later, and then passed on to Marflub and the Toadalyser team for further investigation.

In the last moments of this long-extended session, the Brothers head through a second secret door, and into the lair of dead Chuth, the Dragon’s hoard (such as it is) is taken. There’s nowhere else for the Brothers to go… therefore, it is (at last- I got through it) the end of the session.

The Players are semi-overjoyed- congratulating themselves for a job well done, at last (they think) they’re getting somewhere. There’s lots of chatter as we’re packing up, the main themes being-

1) We’ve done it- stopped the ritual/summoning of Tiamat, and…

2) Do you think they’ll come after us, now we’ve got the Green Dragon Mask?

Time, before the next session, for some more scheming by me- how to play what comes next, to keep the PCs from discovering that the Mask is a fake, and to prevent Neronvain from telling the PCs the same.

Next time.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #55 The Rise of Tiamat #14a Lord Albert Ramsbottom Volmer.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 10
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 10
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 10
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 10
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 10

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #55 of our game, but only session #14a of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

So, lots going on in this session- including the results of my in between sessions scheming, but we’ll get to that.

The Brothers of the First Light have defeated Chuth, and have captured Wyrmspeaker Neronvain (he’s a frog)- they’ve rescued the Elf prisoners from the Dragon’s lair, and also taken everything they can find (of worth).

Including the Green Dragon Mask.

Not!

The Mask they have is a fake (of sorts) but the PCs are unaware of this.

So, what happens next?

Well, now’s the time for my scheming to take form.

The Brothers head back out of the Dragon’s lair the way they came in, only to be confronted on exit by a host of armed and armoured Elves, many of whom have clearly only just arrived- lots of them are still mounted on their Giant Eagles- still circling, it’s quite a reception.

Intimidating?

The PCs quickly ascertain that all is well- the Elves are incredibly polite, several of them appear to be high ranking folk but there’s little conversation- that is until King Melandrach and his son Prince Alagarthas suddenly appear (they teleported in). At which point all of the Elves present genuflect before their King, and then prompted by King M cheer and congratulate the Brothers of the First Light.

Victory!

The Dragon is DEAD!

Huzzah! (only in Elven).

That’s nice- the Players seem to be genuinely pleased (although a mite suspicious- why/how are this lot here?) that someone’s congratulating them.

Drink and food are offered, and accepted, also Healing Potions are distributed, there’s an odd party-ish atmosphere, although the PCs are not really joining in- just being polite. Then the royal twosome, accompanied by their guards, get the PCs on their own, and in private- into a nearby clearing in the woods.

Then the conversation really gets going, King M wants his missing son back, his younger son- Neronvain, he knows his child is still alive, and his advisers are certain that (somehow) the PCs have him.

They have- he’s a frog at the moment.

The PCs however are (mostly) not keen to play ball, they want to know the whole story- what the hell is going on here? How is it that the Green Dragon Mask wearing Wyrmspeaker is King M’s son, and shouldn’t they have been told about this before they were sent on this mission?

The PCs (or at least those that are bothered by such things) are not best pleased with the Elven royalty- they’ve been played again, somehow.

King M tells a sad tale- Neronvain, his second son- destined not to inherit, jealous of his older (implied, better/more competent) brother- frustrated by an accident of birth, he turned to the dark-side. Neronvain swore to destroy the Misty Forest and everything in it- including (especially) his family- note, this fits in with the things the PCs have read in Neronvain’s journal. He was banished from the kingdom, that was three decades past, but now he’s back, and a member of the Dragon Cult… and King M and Prince A are filled with shame.

The PCs don’t have access to a Zone of Truth spell (Lummins has no magic left) but all of the them believe the story (good rolls, and its true- I should know, I only put it together last week).

King M however doesn’t want the truth to get out- he does however want his son back, to punish/deal with as he decides.

He’s prepared to pay.

Just to say at the outset several of the PCs are disinclined to acquiesce to the King’s request, mainly because they’re pissed that the Elves lied to them- they could have killed Neronvain?

More chatter follows, the upshot of which is a better explanation of events- King M, it seems, suspected that Neronvain was involved with the Dragon Cult but did not share his concerns with Prince A- basically, he didn’t want him to know, such is/was his shame. So, when King M later discovers that Prince A has hired the PCs to slay Chuth and the Wyrmspeaker in the Misty Forest, well- he did everything he could to get here in time. Not that King M or Prince A knew where Chuth was laired, the Elven eagle riders found the Flying Lighthouse, and then started searching from there.

Basically, the royal Elves have a reasonable explanation for everything.

Again, I’d schemed this out between sessions, I made it very convincing.

Lummins really wishes he had access to a Zone of Truth spell, so I give him one.

In fact, it’s King M that comes up with the idea (after I, your glorious DM got fed up of Rob/Lummins going on about not having access to the spell). An Elven Priestess is sent for, she has a scroll of Zone of Truth (funny that). King M presents the scroll to Lummins (I’m a DM that listens) and the Priest of Lathander fires up the spell- the King & Prince are telling the truth- everything they have said previously is repeated, it’s all true.

Remember, as a DM you are often called on to explain (strange/odd) things and/or events in retrospect- what just happened? My advice is always to try to buy some time (if you can) unless you’re particularly agile with the chatter. You can pretty much justify anything given enough time to figure out a semi-convincing story.

And at last we get down to the nitty gritty…

King M offers the Brothers everything they want provided they hand Neronvain (the frog) over, and then swear to keep the secret.

Oh, and by the way I realise that Neronvain only remains in frog form while Watt continues to concentrate on the Polymorph spell (up to 1 hour) but I’m trying to paper over the cracks here- so, I forgot- silly me, and the PCs were too wrapped up in the action to question it.

Anyway…

The Brothers go for King M’s deal.

Eventually.

After they’ve added a few more items/conditions to their list of demands.

This is what they get away with-

a) King M’s unconditional support in the Council of Waterdeep.

b) King M’s apology to the Great Dragon Council for the Dracorage Mythal, and the payment of reparations.

c) Money (1,000gp each) & magic (mainly the Healing Potion cupboard restocked, plus a few extras- nothing to break the game, although Watt gets another Arrow of Dragonslaying out of the deal).

d) A future favour (for Lux).

e) A squadron of (12) Elven Eagle-Riders to be based in the Flying Lighthouse.

f) A company of (25) Elven Archers- guess what, also to be based in the Flying Lighthouse. Bloody Tracy Island!

g) Some sort of medal (mostly for Sgt Bobby, he’s a vain bugger) to be presented at the next Council of Waterdeep.

h) An opportunity to preach and bring the Light of Lathander to the ‘heathen’ (his word) Elves for Lummins (negotiated later, in secret, via e-mail).

i) A bunch of magical crossbow bolts for Hotlips (negotiated later, in secret, via e-mail).

j) A bevy of Elven beauties for a night for Sgt Bobby (negotiated later, in secret, via e-mail).

k) More money- an extra 1,000gp each for Sgt Bobby & Watt (both negotiated later, in secret, via e-mail).

l) More money still- an extra 5,000gp in gems and a Wand of Detect Magic for Lux (negotiated later, in secret, via e-mail).

There, that’s everybody’s secret out.

Eventually the deal is agreed, and Neronvain (the frog) is handed over, still squeakily ribbitting in his sack.

Note the above action- mainly the negotiating of the deal (save the bits that were tagged on later via e-mail) took us the best part of an hour to play out. Another observation, when the sessions are frantic the Players are, well… frantic- they seem to be keen to get lots done, after the action (post coital) they’re infinitely more relaxed and get much less done.

There was a lot of giggling (joy etc.) afterwards, the PCs/Players figure they’ve hit the semi-jackpot- Wyrmspeaker taken, Green Dragon Mask acquired, lots more loot and cool stuff for their castle.

They’ve been gulled.

And so…

With the help of King M’s mages, the Flying Lighthouse is contacted and directed to the PCs present location, the Brothers rest up (and LEVEL UP!) while they’re waiting for its arrival. In the meantime, the Elves set about fulfilling their side of the deal. Note, the Elven royalty (including the royal frog) however departs almost immediately- they have places to go and people to see.

In truth it wasn’t my finest bit of theatre, but I think the PCs (mostly) believed me, or else they didn’t suspect my motives. I got away with it- not neat, but hey-ho, the wheel turns… and just to say I convinced the Brothers that King M and his crew would be interviewing Neronvain- if there’s any new info then they’ll be the first to know. That was part of the deal.

So, next up- Level 11.

*Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 11
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 11
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 11
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 11
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 11*

The Players always love it when they level up, and for some reason they seem to like it more if it happens mid-session, it feels naughty.

Then back aboard the Flying Lighthouse, the Elven archers and eagle riders are also quickly moved in- King M, it seems, is as good as his word.

That said all is not well aboard the Flying Lighthouse at present, the source of the upset is very quickly shown to the Brothers of the First Light.

In the Upper Courtyard, situated in the shadow of Blagothkus’ Tower, is a small tent- the kind of thing usually inhabited by a fortune teller, or similar, at a fete. The tent just appeared here last night sometime; the PCs are informed by an irate Blagothkus (Cloud Giant owner of the Flying Lighthouse). The colours of the small tent are rather sombre- black and red, and what’s worse the structure is surrounded by a twenty-foot diameter force shield which has thus far proved impenetrable- the Cloud Giant’s fists failed to even make a dent in it. He isn’t happy, but it gets worse- there’s more to the story.

Several small folk- they look like dumpy (Victorian/Dickensian attired) Human-ish child-like urchins, have at various times exited the tent to bury their night soil just to the rear of the canvas construct. The urchins blithely ignore all else…

Which is the primary source of Blagothkus’ ire.

They’re burying their excrement in his courtyard.

You may be thinking- why the big production? Well, it’s because I’m trying to keep the action/event tap on constant here- there’s always going to be something going on (believe me) until the false Green Dragon Mask gets handed over to the Harpers in Waterdeep. Until then I intend to keep the PCs/Players very busy.

So, back to the funny-looking little tent.

Of course, the dumpy Human-ish child-like urchins change tack as soon as the Brothers of the First Light turn up, actually the action starts when POOF! and hovering at Lux’s shoulder is Fast Eddie (her recently acquired messenger Imp) who gabbles that “Lord V, has arrived…”. This event- even before we get to the performance that follows, is enough to raise the temperature of, well… all of the other PCs/Players.

Lux has been keeping secrets again.

So, Lux (Sandy) explains (very briefly) that she has been in contact with a respectable gentleman called (let me check my notes…) Lord V… for- Volmer, who it seems wants to help us (the Brothers et al) with our Dragon (Cult) problem.

What’s the catch, the rest of Brothers want to know?

Ah, funny you should ask, the thing is- Lord Volmer is a Devil, Lux is unsure of what variety.

Lummins (Rob) and Watt (Jackie) are aghast, and angry, and… all the usual stuff. Sgt Bobby (Pete) is tres amused- it’s not him getting in trouble for once. Better still, it’s Sandy (Lux) getting in trouble this time. Sandy (Lux) is usually the one making trouble (for Pete/Sgt Bobby). Hotlips doesn’t give a stuff about events (as Sandy also plays the Halfling Rogue).

Then the production.

The force field surrounding the tent audibly pops, fizzles briefly and then disappears, as half-a-dozen of the odd-looking urchins troop out of the tent- one has a kazoo, another a xylophone, yet another a large skull with marbles in it (maracas). The other three (non-musical) urchins line up to attention between the tent and the Brothers.

The music starts up, an instrumental (and yet strangely moving) version of ‘Bright Eyes’ (by Art Garfunkel).

Remarkably the PCs (and Blagothkus) wait the entire song out.

At which point ducking and striding from the tent comes a nine-foot-tall stick-thin Human wearing top hat & tails, as befitting a Victorian Gent about to depart for the theatre.

The nearest odd-urchin introduces the new arrival.

“Laydees and Jellyspoons, may I present- Lord Albert Ramsbottom Volmer, Legion Commander of the Seventy-Seventh Screaming Damned Nation.”

The very tall and dandy Lord V smiles like the cat that has got all of the cream (all of it- every single drop) and then addresses each of the PCs by their full names and titles, including a few extra titles and epithets that the DM throws in just to make clear that Lord V has been watching them (the PCs) right from the very start.

Sgt Bobby Markguth of the Greenest Guard, who bested Cyanwrath- at the second attempt.

The Radiant Lummins of Lathander, whose luminescence will be forever remembered by the Ice Hunters of Oyaviggaton.

That kind of thing.

So, Lord V’s a gent, but he has edges- sharp edges.

Next up Lord V invites the Brothers into his canvas abode with the following words, “To mark this auspicious occasion, I have made a quiche…” Then he ducks into the tent.

The odd-urchins signal for the Brothers to follow.

Which, eventually- after a little more squabbling, they do.

The rest… well, the rest is chatter- it was the front (the set-up) that was important… it got the PCs/Players hooked into the moment.

The Brothers of the First Light learn the following-

1) Lord V (‘please call me Albert, or Bert… if you like’) is very polite, very patient, and tends to explain things at length. He’s a diplomat, in every sense of the word, and a gentleman, of course.

2) He’s also a Bone Devil- at one-point Lummins loses his cool and does his ‘consorting with Devils’ etc. speech (Priest’s, sheesh), at which point Lord V reveals his true form, a skeletal hunched giant with a nine-foot-long scorpion like tail (complete with stinger). Remarkably, even in his true form, he is dressed to go to the opera.

3) The tent is much bigger on the inside (natch) and with many more rooms.

4) There’s a buffet, with quiche, and little sandwiches- as promised.

5) The quiche is to die for.

6) After the Brothers have overcome their prejudices, a little, Lord V explains that he represents an ‘external agency who wishes to remain anonymous’, and who also wishes that the present ‘status quo, vis-a-vis the Tiamat-situation, be maintained’. To make clear, in non-lawyer speak, his client would prefer it if ‘Tiamat continued to rot in Hell, where she belongs’. To this end Lord V’s client would like the Brothers of the First Light to consider taking a meeting with another ‘concerned party’, to wit a representative of Szass Tam, the High Lich Lord ruler of the Red Wizards of Thay. It seems the Red Wizards of Thay and the Brothers of the First Light share a mutual enemy. Which comes as news to several of the (slower) Players.

7) The enemy in question is, of course, Rath Modar, the as-it-turns-out renegade Red Wizard. The Brothers really don’t like Rath Modar, and so there’s that…

Eventually, when the PCs start to run out of things to say and ask Lord V, the meeting comes to a neat conclusion. The Brothers are not wholly convinced, they’ve agreed (after a little advice from the friendly DM- nice of me) to take the matter to the next Council of Waterdeep meeting and ask the sage leaders there what they think- Red Wizard allies, it’s an odd thought.

There is however one other oddity to report, during the prolonged chatter Lord V casually remarks to Sgt Bobby that he ‘likes his sword (Hazirawn)’, and when pressed adds- ‘made in Thay’, with a knowing wink.

Which, of course, arouses Sgt B’s (Pete’s) suspicions, the big Fighter however cannot pry any more info from the Devil- what was that all about? Well, you’ll find out later (at about the same time Pete did, you’ll see- more of my scheming).

And so, the PCs eventually depart Lord V’s tent.

Which remains in situ, the force field goes back up- although the Brothers of the First Light can come and go here as they please (which several of them discover later, mostly much later- after the session has finished, via e-mail).

Lux makes three trips back to ask follow-up questions of Lord V during the next two days of travel to Waterdeep.

The Bone Devil has other (e-mail) visitors, it seems even Priests of Lathander have Devilish questions.

Just for info Lord V, and his entourage et al, were just a version of one of the Additional Encounters in the module- Devilish Demands.

Next up, and while still en route to Waterdeep- remember I’m keeping the Brothers entertained (and occupied) here, Marflub (sorry ‘M’) reports in- the Toadalyser has an answer. Oh, but just to remind you that I told the PCs (in session #51) that they could post a question on every even numbered session for the Toadalyser boys (Ice Toads) to work on.

In session #52 the PCs asked, “Where will the ceremony to summon Tiamat take place?”

Well, the answer’s in- “Best guess- in a volcano.”

Which results in many more questions- M (for Marflub) explains that after interviewing the PCs extensively he was taken by the fact that several of them remembered seeing a carved depiction of Tiamat emerging from a volcano. This in the chamber in which the Brothers fought and captured the Half-Blue Dragon, Cyanwrath.

This insight produces giggles, several of the Players are just now remembering back to this event- the volcano with Tiamat emerging from it was indeed examined and commented upon by them at the time.

The Brothers are impressed with M (and the DM) and the Toadalyser.

However, M and his team have no actual idea where the volcano in question is situated- it could be anywhere on the Sword Coast. Still, the data gathering/analysing machine works, and the PCs are going to report this back to the council.

Then, we’re in Waterdeep, and it’s time for another (very late, as is becoming usual) break in play, and the inevitable Pizza (which I am getting heartily sick of).

More in the next bit, although not much more- this was a very relaxed (slow) session, odd sometimes levelling up can take a hellishly long time, particularly when there’s spell selections to be contemplated. Of course, I attempt to get the Players to do their reading and make their selections ahead of time but do they… ever. Not much.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #55b The Rise of Tiamat #14b Hefty with War Phallus and Plentiful Loving Sack.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 11
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 11
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 11
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 11
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 11

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #55 of our game, but only session #14b of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

Earlier in the session, actually right at the very start, Lux (Sandy) told the other Players (and me, of course- I always listen in to their little pre-game chats) that one of things they needed to get done was to investigate the Green Dragon Mask. So, I had my hands full- I’m trying to avoid this happening, I don’t want them to figure out ahead of time that the Mask is a fake.

Although, I had a back-up plan if they discovered the lie- but back-up plans are never as good.

Also, in this session is a whole chunk of Plot I was levering in, so sorry about that- explanation follows, way below.

So (after Pizza), and we’re back in Waterdeep, and immediately into action- well, I am at least- scrambling, again (a little), to prevent the PCs from thoroughly investigating the (fake) Green Dragon Mask.

The subject of discussion in the mid-session food break is spells, and their uses- after the last level up (11th) several of the PCs have discovered a slew of divination spells (and similar) that they could be employing. Lummins (played by Rob) reads out (in entirety) mostly through mouthfuls of cheese crust (classy) a variety of spells, including- Commune, Legend Lore, Scry, Planar Ally- and the list goes on. Soon after all of the spellcasters are on it. Why hadn’t they thought to do this before? Is the oft asked enquiry.

So, I’m scrambling, like I say- but I’ve come prepared.

Yes, the PCs can use any or all of the above spells but, not yet- we’re in Waterdeep and there’s an arrival committee. Actually, less of a committee, more of a well-armed and armoured flock- the Waterdeep Griffon Cavalry are out in force to welcome the Flying Lighthouse home, and to bring Laeral Silverhand (Open Lord of Waterdeep, and head of the Council of Waterdeep) on board.

And we’re off and running again, here’s the story- Laeral is overjoyed to see the Brothers of the First Light once more, and to learn that they’ve secured the Green Dragon Mask, and slain the great Green Dragon- Chuth, and the unnamed Wyrmspeaker Cult leader-type (that’s the story King M and the PCs are going with). But… all of that can wait for a while- the Brothers of the First Light are late and for a very important date, as it turns out.

Laeral informs the Brothers that there’s a gala ceremony taking place- right now- at Castle Waterdeep, to celebrate the times and trials of the rescued Ice Hunters from Oyaviggaton. Which is universally met with replies of- “What now?”, or similar with added swear words (thanks Pete & Jackie).

I remind the PCs (and you the reader) that at the last meeting of the Council of Waterdeep, they (the PCs) asked that the Ice Hunters receive some sort of reward/helping-hand, this mainly because Lummins (Rob) was still feeling really bad about killing half of them.

Well, this is it- the Ice Hunter’s reward, exactly what the PCs asked for.

The Players are still not impressed- “Do we have to go?”

Yes, as it turns out because they are the guests of honour, and furthermore all of them have to give a speech- that’s right, a sure-fire way of getting PCs/Players off the scent (if you can swing it) is to make them do some work for a bloody change. So, the guys have twenty minutes (or-so) to come up with 100-200 words each, then it’s all aboard the Griffons and onto Castle Waterdeep, just in time for their orations.

They hate me at times, I can feel it.

Actually, some of them just tell me to my face.

Pete (Sgt Bobby) really isn’t happy- good, Lady Laeral Silverhand makes sure he knows that he’s last to the podium- the finale, and therefore the star of the show, and he’ll be giving an award to the hero of the hour- that’s right, the mighty Orcaheart.

So, it’s smiles all round, particularly as the rest of the Players have now assumed their default positions- laughing at a fuming Pete. But the Players all comply- mostly because they buy into this charade and are prepared to put up with my t(r)eacherous madness. The Players therefore scribble their mostly trite (although some are also backhandedly insulting) ‘thanks’ to the Ice Hunters (and specifically Orcaheart, get that Pete) and then we fly.

Just to say Pete really liked Orcaheart when he first got to know him, this after he beat the big lad down (sorta, thanks to Lummins’ Radiance of the Dawn) back at Oyaviggaton in the Ice Hunter settlement. He thought he had a bond with the big-boned Ice Hunter, or else the man-mountain followed Sgt Bobby around like a lost puppy. Then Orcaheart stole his thunder by keeping the White Dragon, Old White Death at bay, basically the Ice Hunter did the Fighter’s job for him- what’s the fuss all about, anyone can do this.

So, Pete’s doubly unhappy- which, of course, makes my heart sing.

Next up Castle Waterdeep and the Ice Hunter Gala, apparently the survivors of Oyaviggaton are being given houses and jobs in Waterdeep, and some form of recognition (a state pension, of sorts). It’s all very liberal and modern in the City of Splendours apparently, or else the PCs are being bought off some more.

Anyway, everyone’s here- or else lots of the big-wigs including a few members of the Council of Waterdeep (Lady Laeral Silverhand, Ontharr Frume, Delaan Winterhound & Sir Isteval), and the adjoining Waterdhavian nobility et al. There’s a buffet and entertainment- the latter mostly coming courtesy of the PCs, who arrive fashionably late to the soiree and are on stage moments later.

Speeches- delivered presentation style (as in standing before me, your glorious DM, and the other Players). It goes a little like this-

Laeral introduces each of the PCs, there’s loud whooping from the crowd (me and the other Players) the biggest cheer is of course saved for when Sgt Bobby comes on- because we all know he’s going to say something bad.

First up is Lummins (Rob) the self-proclaimed High Priest of Lathander (the ‘Shining Light, if you will’) who’s all contrition and soft-soap (in translation- ‘I didn’t mean to do it- to kill the rest of your families’). He’s very sorry- mixed in with the 200-or-so word apology are several adverts for the Light of Lathander, he never gives it a rest.

Next comes Hotlips, who contrary to the DMs instructions (but Sandy’s playing two PCs so I’ll let her off) hasn’t really got a speech, the Halfling Rogue instead goes a little Bill & Ted, recommending (repeatedly) that those present ‘be excellent to each other’. Still, it’s lots funnier than Lummins’ weaselling effort.

Then comes Lux (also played by Sandy) her speech doesn’t mention the Ice Hunters (or Orcaheart) once, instead it concentrates on the actions of the Brothers of the First Light, and specifically the group’s (self-proclaimed) leader- yeah, that’s right- Lux talks about how great Lux is. Or else tells the Brother’s tale while all the time emphasising the great decisions/orders/spells/actions/etc. she contributed to the cause. Basically, Lux is carrying the others- it’s actually a great speech (in-character). The other Players are not sure whether to applaud or to hiss and boo her.

We move on…

To Watt (played by Jackie), and another great speech- and I mean a properly great speech- a bit of Churchillian sounding “we shall never surrender”, a bit about Orcaheart and his titanic effort keeping Old White Death from eating the rest of the party. The finale a cross between Nike’s ‘just do it’, and Coke’s ‘we are the world’. I swear I heard Pete blow his nose (and dab at his moistening eyes). It’s a great effort and brings the house down.

Which just leaves Sgt Bobby (or as he has become known to me, you and everyone that has ever met him- ‘bloody hell, it’s Pete’).

So, strap in, because Sgt Bobby/Pete is grinning as he steps up to the (imaginary) podium to do his thing, and more than a little drunk (or else he’s acting the part, for insurance reasons). The speech starts well, mostly a recap of events- emphasising Orcaheart’s bravery and courage et al- although indicating to the audience throughout that the Ice Hunter hero was just subbing for him. Eventually we get to the crux of it- which is, if he was there (Sgt B) then Old White Death wouldn’t have got away from the gang. In summary- the fat lad did well, but I do it better.

Then, as he has the stage to himself, Sgt Bobby decides to say a few more (less than helpful, but entirely in character- for Pete) things. In precis- he tells everyone how great he is some more, calls Lux a few names, lets everyone know that he heartily approves of Hotlips (‘she’s a menace, and I like that’- is I think how he put it), forgets to mention entirely Lummins or Watt, and then lays in to Orcaheart a bit- ‘a fat freak who got lucky’, or something very similar. Remarkably he refrains from swearing- which, I think, is progress.

Obviously the other Players (and me) hiss, cheer and clap at all the appropriate points- some of us may have even goaded him on a little (well, I like to stir the pot every now and then- in truth they’re all getting on so well these days- there’s hardly any verbal spats or sulking any more).

Laeral Silverhand has to step in towards the end of Sgt Bobby’s oration, but he manages not to go too far with it, which is fortunate because next up… yep, there’s a next up- as it turns out Sgt Bobby isn’t the star of the show, is… the Ice Hunter’s response.

Bonecarver says a few words (actually very few) the Ice Hunter chief (& Shaman) is still not very happy it seems, gracious- thanks for all the help and that, but not delighted to be in Waterdeep- with a much reduced clan, and away from the place he calls home (Bonecarver is a Druid in a city, remember- and he’s watching his tribe disintegrate). I keep it short, mostly just a surly ‘thanks’.

Which brings us to Orcaheart- the real finale, who has leant a few more words of the Common tongue, I wrote a speech you see.

All of it, of course, in praise of the heroes- the Brothers of the First Light- Watt’s “wiseness beyond the ancients”, Hotlips is described as a “stab-stab-smiley-sneaky-bastard”, while Lummins (and Lathander) are “the Light of No-Ledge, and Underhanging, and all that is very much Holy (sic)”, while Lux is “fiery with bastard-clever-eyes”. Then Orcaheart gets to the great man, Sgt Bobby, the rest of his speech (actually about 50% of it) is a semi-homo-erotic paean to the magnificent beast that is Sgt B. Key phrases include- “I very much admiring his manly thighs”, and, “he is like god of war and lovely in one big chunky breast”, and, “he is hefty with war phallus and plentiful loving sack”, and finally, “he is like walrus-man, like walrus-man-beast- he is engorged Beachmaster!”, the latter is repeated (often) and at increasing volume (mostly by the other Players). It’s all delivered in a strange pidgin Common (actually cod Russian/English in-game).

There is much hilarity.

I get by far the biggest laugh, by far far- then again it took me about an hour (over a period of a week) to write the 500 or so words of Orcaheart’s speech.

Then, after the Players finally admit to actually enjoying this short interlude, two strange-ish things take place.

First up, Sgt Bobby gets to meet Orcaheart’s sister, that’s right- you heard me, Orcaheart has got a sister. Remember Orcaheart is a seven-foot-tall sumo sized fellow. His sister however is a young, raven-haired beauty, petite but with a full figure, and she’s all over Sgt B like a rash. Her name is Elsa (like in Frozen).

I just want to say that around the table (even for oldies like us) its slightly odd (as a DM) when you’re trying to roleplay a femme fatale, who is attempting to pick up your real life ‘best mate’, when all the while his wife is watching on. Alternatively, tense, and then (thank god) hilarious- there were some awkward moments to be had here, but I braved it out- and Pete went for it.

Good, that’s a bit of Plot done, we’ll come back to this in a bit.

Although…

But, while we’re at it have you noticed in this write up previously that Bonecarver (the Ice Hunter Shaman who became chief when the PCs (actually Hotlips) killed assassinated the previous chief- Barking Seal) has always been a bit of a grump. While the Ice Hunters have been aboard the Flying Lighthouse I have given the PCs plenty of opportunities to talk with them, or else for the PCs to involve the Ice Hunters in some way in their ongoing plans. This stuff mostly took place during the Downtime sessions, although I have presented the PCs with the option to meet with Bonecarver several times, they’ve always been too busy doing other things. So, and whisper this because it’s also Plot-related.

Orcaheart isn’t an Ice Hunter, he’s not part of the tribe- neither is his sister, Elsa. The pair turned up one cold day in Oyaviggaton, about six months before the PCs put in their appearance (and wrecked the place). So, Orcaheart (& Elsa) show up- the big lad challenges, and then kills, the previous Tribal Champion, and then claims the position for himself. At the time a few of the tribe’s Warriors were less than happy about this situation- so, Orcaheart killed a few of them too. At which point Barking Seal (now RIP) declared Orcaheart to officially be the Tribal Champion. The then chief and Bonecarver figured out between them that Orcaheart (and his sister) were Old White Death’s eyes and ears, the pair are agents of the Dragon.

If any of the PCs had taken time to get to know Bonecarver (or any of the other Ice Hunters, probably), well… some of this (undoubtedly) would have come to light, but it didn’t… so, I’m running with it.

Oh, and last bit- Orcaheart wasn’t/isn’t working for the Dragon- Old White Death.

The big lad has a much nastier boss.

You’ll see.

And…

The other strange thing that happens is that Ambassador Connerad Brawnanvil, complete with entourage- jogging to catch up, makes an appearance- just as the party is coming to a close. The surly Dwarf however is frantic, desperate in fact to ‘hire’ the Brothers of the First Light- the story is Connerad’s (only) brother is in trouble big- he’s the Chief Engineer at Boltus Pit, a massive coaling station in the Spine of the World Mountains, about fifty miles north of Mirabar.

Connerad’s brother- Argonite Brawnanvil is also a Priest of Dumathoin (the Keeper of Secrets under the Mountain- every Dwarven miner’s favourite deity), anyway Connerad received a Sending message from Argonite- “Mine attacked- taken? Slaughterhouse- Dragon Cultists, we retreat Deep Forge Nine- come quickly, my brother. Stone Circle west working. Beware much Danger. Quickly- they come.”

Connerad further explains that ‘Stone Circle West’ refers to an ancient (& permanent) Dwarven Teleport Circle (yes, Dwarves hate magic but sometimes it’s just easier to Teleport places rather than trek for days through snows, ice and hazard) about three miles outside of the back door to Boltus Pit. He further explains the location, he thinks, of Deep Forge Nine- and everything else he thinks the Brothers need to know.

However, the Brothers haven’t said that they’re going yet, actually Connerad hasn’t got around to asking them- he just presumed. Ten seconds later however and the deal is done- Connerad will agree to anything, and everything, within reason- certainly his full support at the Council of Waterdeep, if only the PCs will rescue his brother- NOW.

Obviously, there’s a Dwarven Mage on hand to make this happen (in a quiet room away from prying eyes).

The PCs are, of course, up for it and less than five minutes later en route, and ready for more action- they love their fighting.

Oh, but it’s 2 AM when the PCs depart, the third Council of Waterdeep is in 7 hours’ time, at 9 AM. So, they’re against the clock- and quite frankly loving that too.

That however is the end of this session (another short one- we didn’t get much done), although nicely set up for the start of the next. Just to note in the intervening period- between this session and the next, two of the PCs got in contact with me to ask- “Are you trying to stop us from examining the Green Dragon Mask?” To which I replied “No, of course not…” and then, when pressed- “Yes, I am- will you please play along?”

They’re good people my Players, salt of the Earth- certainly co-conspirators, although tbh there’s very little Green Dragon Mask divining they can do know- it’s going to be all action until the start of the third Council of Waterdeep, that’s a guarantee.

See you next time.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #56 The Rise of Tiamat #15a Slaughter at Boltus Pit Part 1. 

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 11
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 11
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 11
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 11
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 11

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #56 of our game, but only session #15a of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

This was a short session, mainly because the last fight took a good long while to play through- and people were wanting to get off (for real-world reasons), and then we just got to a nice place to stop (eventually, after a bit of bickering).

Lots of fighting this time, and for all the subtle plot and nuanced NPC interactions et al, these buggers (the Players) sure do like their fighting- and by extension slaughtering the heck out of my bad guys. So, they loved this session- go figure.

Also, before we get on it a quick word- back in the last session Sgt Bobby met Elsa (the Ice Hunter- not) who is Orcaheart’s beautiful (and very available) sister. Well, after this (in-game) event I set my mind to another little Plot I had brewing- I made contact with Pete (playing Sgt Bobby) and started bargaining for his in-game services. I wanted to get the big lad onside for an upcoming event- in all honesty it was easy-peasy, Pete (Sgt Bobby) went for my initial offer- so, there’s something coming- not in this session, but soon after. You’ll see.

Then back to the game, and the Brothers have been sent by Ambassador Connerad Brawnanvil to rescue his brother Argonite from the clutches of attacking Dragon Cultists. The Dwarf is holed up in Deep Forge Nine, in Boltus Pit- a coaling station located in the Spine of the World mountains, 50 miles north of Mirabar. Last bit- it’s 3.00 AM by the time the PCs make it from Stone Circle West, the permanent Teleporter, to the secret backdoor of the Pit.

The Brothers therefore have six hours to get in- rescue Argonite (and any others), and then get out again, and then back to the City of Splendours in time for the third Council of Waterdeep (at 9.00 AM, obviously).

The clock is ticking…

Oh, and of course success here will be enough to guarantee Connerad’s vote, and continued support in the Council of Waterdeep, so there’s that.

The PCs are also keen, itching for a fight- and who am I to disappoint them.

So, the Brothers cautiously head in through the secret back door of the mine, only the Dragon Cultists have got there ahead of them- there are nine Dragonclaws led by a quartet of Dragonwings- a not too trying encounter, but of course all of the bad guys have MAX HP. I wanted to slow down the PCs somewhat, and eat a few of their resources, and make them think they’d been in a fight.





The place is a ruin, it looks like the Dragon Cultists made good use of (spellcasting) artillery to smash their way into the mine, or else something similarly ferocious (and fiery).

However, it didn’t help me that the PCs got the drop on my bad guys- with Hotlips sneaking ahead and almost into the midst of the enemies.

Lux Shatters the closest trio of Dragonclaws (after being persuaded not to just drop a Hunger of Hadar onto them- the other PCs want to have some fun). Two Dragonclaws are left only just grasping on to life, the room shakes and shudders as more stones fall from the already wrecked ceiling.

Sgt Bobby follows in, cutting down the first badly wounded Dragonclaw with Hazirawn (and a Crit), and then Action Surges onwards- and almost slays a second.

Lummins strides up to the doors and spies a Dragonwing at the rear of the pack, the Priest of Lathander tosses a Fireball (nonchalantly) into the mix- two more Dragonclaws are incinerated, while the Dragonwing is badly burned and left bloodied.

Then large sections of the ceiling roar their disapproval (briefly), and collapse- several more Dragonclaws (and Sgt Bobby) are hit by falling stones, while another Dragonclaw screams wildly (but very briefly) as he is crushed to death when a sizeable chunk of the aforementioned ceiling lands on him.

Sgt Bobby (Pete) makes it clear to the artillery support that this place is unstable- “Could you stop trying to EXPLETIVE kill me! You EXPLETIVE EXPLETIVE EXPLETIVEs!” Is, I think, how it went.

Churchillian, as always.

Hotlips scurries in- stabs a Dragonclaw with her magical rapier (in passing) killing the poor fool, and then spins a dagger out at the Dragonwing hiding behind a pillar (an Assassination attempt), and misses- it was a hard shot, the Dragon Cultist is left cowering.

But still visible (just) to Watt who follows in and thunks two arrows into the terrified Dragonwing, and now the poor fool is badly injured.

Then the screaming and shouting gets going, as the rest of the Dragon Cultists hidden in a previously unseen chamber around the corner surge into battle. The badly wounded Dragonwing behind the pillar gets courage- he leaps into the air and glides over Hotlips to land before Lummins and Watt. The Dragonwing cuts and slices at the Bard, and misses- repeatedly.

Lux is having none of it, she scurries forward and Eldritch Blasts the Dragonwing-bastard to death, and then wounds another Dragonclaw reinforcement just arriving on the scene.

More Dragonclaws and Dragonwings emerge, and rush into action- Watt is sliced, but my bad guys are missing lots of their attacks. Sgt Bobby cuts down another Dragonclaw, meanwhile Lummins shoves his way into the entrance chamber and unleashes his Spirit Guardians- floating balls of spectral coruscating light- that radiant hurt.

Hotlips mostly kills the second Dragonwing to enter the melee, the poor bastard goes from full to 6 HP in a matter of moments, as the Halfling Rogue goes stab-fury-five.

A Dragonclaw, radiant burned by Lathander’s Spirit Guardians, gets to the Priest- (Warding Flare fails) and slices Lummins. Seconds later another Dragonclaw cuts Watt, while another pair of Dragonwings are now menacing Hotlips and Lux.

The oddity here being Lux never (ever) gets anywhere near the front line (usually).

Watt’s had enough of this, the Bard drops his bow and conjures a Hypnotic Pattern- catching all but one of the remaining Cultists in the spell- and only one of the bad guys makes his save, the others stand statue and stare at the ceiling. That is until Lummins’ Spirit Guardians ravish them (and in the process awake them from their idle)- which kinda negates the Bard’s effort.

First to revive is a radiant burned Dragonwing, the Cult bastard slashes and cuts Lux, but the Warlock Shocking Grasps the fellow right back- the bad guy is bloodied.

Another radiant burned (and formerly Hypnotised) Dragonclaw attempts to flee the scene screaming but is speared to death by Lummins. Likewise, a badly radiant burned Dragonwing (also formerly Hypnotised) tries to fly away from the melee (and the madness) but doesn’t get off the ground- Hotlips skewers the poor bugger- dead.

Sgt Bobby Crits and kills yet another Dragonclaw, Hotlips does the same (but for Crit read Sneak Attack), and suddenly there’s just one Dragonwing left alive and the poor sod is surrounded (and beyond bloodied, and within the compass of Lummins’ Spirit Guardians). The Cultists surrenders, and Lummins cuts short his spell.

Time for a chat…

Quickly (and a little brutally) the Brothers learn the following (with Lummins’ Zone of Truth in place)-

1) The Dragon Cultists attacked the mine yesterday- there are/were ‘lots of them’ involved in the assault, certainly, ‘more than 100’, with leader types, including a Wizard and a Red Dragon- consensus is, Bugger!

2) The leader of the force however is a Half-Red Dragon warrior, name unknown.

3) The Dragonwing has no idea why the mine was attacked.

And that’s the lot- of course the PCs have many more questions but- that’s pretty much all the guy knows (or at least they’re the questions he could answer). I was expecting the Players to ask how a force of 100+ Dragon Cultists got here… the answer would, of course, have pointed the PCs to the fact that a/the Dragon Cult lair (actually the location for the Tiamat summoning ritual) is also in the Spine of the World mountains.

But they didn’t ask- shame.

The Dragonwing is hogtied and left to stew, and then after getting directions the Brothers head off deeper into the mine, the place is a wreck- and the passage of the Dragon Cultists very easy to follow, although the way (to the next encounter) is long and windy.

An hour or so later (4.15 AM, they need to be in Waterdeep for 9 AM) the adventurers locate their next batch of enemies- and remember my job this session is just to keep the guys amused so that they’ve not got time to investigate the (fake) Green Dragon Mask.

So, more of the same, if you please…





This time however the guys creep up on a (big) bunch of Cultists that are camped out in a section of the mine, these guys are mostly resting- but there are lots of them. Including a command group (spotted by Lummins) atop a rock shelf, the Priest of Lathander is fairly certain he spied a Red Wizard of Thay up there…

That’s interesting- the Brothers decide to try to take this guy prisoner.

The PCs are also keen to devastate the bastards, and in rather a jolly mood at the prospect of doing so, every now and then it’s fun to watch them grin and whoop as they take down easy enemies, by which I mean enemies that are still challenging, but- more importantly- easy to identify as being the enemy.

The absence of doubt- “Are we doing the right thing?” Very often brings on the Player’s guilt-free slaughter of my guys.

However, there are obviously lots of enemies encamped here, for your info I started with- 8 Dragonclaws, 5 Thugs, 4 Cult Fanatics, 4 Cultists, 1 Priest & 1 Mage (Wizard of Thay). Oh, and all with MAX HPs, so there’s that…

I allow the PCs to get in to position, because we’re just killing time here (a little) and besides the Players are lapping this up- giggling like loons and whispering to each other- “I’ll put a Fireball here, you put one here- are you MAX-enhancing yours?” That kind of thing.

So, the guys get in position, and note Lux has cast Fly on herself, Sgt B and Hotlips- Lummins has his Winged Boots on, so just Watt shuffling around on the deck.

However, it’s Watt that starts the play- a Fireball (with an incredibly high damage roll) into the command group up on the ledge- two Dragonclaws are instantly incinerated, the Cult Priest is left screaming in agony, while the Red Wizard of Thay is left, alas, only a little singed. The Bard slinks back out of sight- what just happened?

Lummins flies forward, and gets some height, and then goes bat-crap crazy, a second Fireball follows- aimed into the largest concentration of Cultists. Two Cultists and another Dragonclaw are incinerated, while several Thugs and Cult Fanatics are left screaming in agony.

The Priest of Lathander then spends his Inspiration Point and settles a Blade Barrier around a group of assorted Cultists, including the Mage and Priest up on the ledge- a swarming wall of slashing beams of light (think lightsabres). That’s fairly epic (if that’s not an oxymoron).

Lux emerges (flying) next and fires off a trio of Eldritch Blasts, all aimed at the nearest enemies- a scurrying bunch of Cult Fanatics rushing towards the PCs- all hits. Note all three of the artillery, after they’ve unleashed their fury, retreat back behind a sturdy cavern wall- they can’t be seen by any of the dying (or otherwise) Cultists. Good work.

Hotlips assassinates a wounded Cult Fanatic (crossbow bolt to the throat) and then flies to a new hiding place, while Sgt Bobby swoops in (flying) and begins hacking at the closest Cult Fanatic left standing, remarkably the foul fellow survives two hefty (Hazirawn) hits (the benefit of MAX HP).

Then the action really gets going.

A Dragonclaw wakes up to the fact that he’s being bisected by Lummins’ Blade Barrier, the poor idiot is pureed.

The Red Wizard of Thay is in a similar position- however he survives the ordeal and exits the Blade Barrier and casts a Greater Invisibility spell upon himself.

The Cult Fanatic Sgt B failed to cut down stabs the Fighter twice in quick succession (one a Crit) and then conjures his Spiritual Weapon and clonks Bobby again- Pete, it need not be said, is not best pleased.

A second Cult Fanatic (I’m playing these guys as berserker-style lunatic Priests) comes screaming through the Blade Barrier and ignores the pain- it rushes towards Sgt Bobby, en route it too conjures its Spiritual Weapon, but Sgt B dodges just in time.

Meantime Lux and Lummins emerge again from hiding, and take back to the air, the Priest of Lathander drops another (enhanced) Fireball into the midst of a bunch more Cultists- the screaming gets louder, while the Warlock Eldritch Blasts the two Cult Fanatics formerly menacing Sgt Bobby to death.

Note still within the Blade Barrier there’s a Cultist and the Priest cowering (the Priest was on 2 HP, until he started with the healing). Alas this situation doesn’t last long- Hotlips flies up above the Blade Barrier and shoots a crossbow bolt into the just healed Cult Priest’s head- and now he’s dead.

Sgt Bobby flies closer to the action and gets his Second Wind, the Fighter reports back- there are bunch more Cultists (Dragonclaws and Thugs mostly) heading this way. He also reports that the bad guys are ‘all bunched-up’ avoiding the still whirling Blade Barrier.

That’s not good- for my guys.

Seconds later however Sgt Bobby is hit by a Hold Person, cast by yet another screaming Cult Fanatic- he’s very lucky, Watt’s Bardic Inspiration (in the end) allows the Fighter to make his save- this after he rolls a ‘1’, followed by Indomitable (roll save again)- and another failed save (but only just- the Bard's Inspiration gets him home).

Watt rushes out of hiding and drops yet another Fireball into the bunch of Cultists that are skirting around the Blade Barrier.

It’s a bloody/fiery mess.

The Bard incinerates three Thugs, two Dragonclaws and a Cult Fanatic, all of whom were already wounded by the previous burn.

The Cultists are now officially panicked and fleeing- those that still live.

Lummins Sacred Flames to death a fleeing Thug, Lux strafes fleeing enemies with her Eldritch Blasts and yet another Dragonclaw falls, while Hotlips puts a crossbow bolt in the back of another- also dead.

The encounter is over.

Note, one Thug and the Red Wizard of Thay (Greater Invisibility) manage to successfully flee the scene (the Thug has to hide, briefly) the PCs go looking for survivors (and in particular the Red Wizard). They don’t find either of the two escapees- besides, they’re in a rush- they want to get on.

However, when the Blade Barrier comes down the Brothers discover that there’s a cowering Cultist still alive in there. The poor fellow is dragged out for a chat.

The broken fellow has little new info to tell, the only reassuring nugget garnered is this- the Red Dragon that was involved in the initial attack on the mine has since departed, heading… well, elsewhere.

As with the previous prisoner the unfortunate Cultist is left hogtied- to be picked up later, on the way out.

Then we break for the inevitable Pizza- the first two combats proved easy-ish to get through, neither lasted more than 6-7 Turns. Now chatter for a while- and whooping, and gurgling, and grinning.

Then we get on to the final encounter in Boltus Pit… but, that’s for the next instalment.


Stay safe and well you lovely people.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #56 The Rise of Tiamat #15b Slaughter at Boltus Pit Part 2. 

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 11
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 11
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 11
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 11
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 11

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #56 of our game, but only session #15b of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

The attack on Boltus Pit continues, remember the Brothers are here to rescue Argonite Brawnanvil, brother of Ambassador Connerad, and by doing so secure the Dwarven leaders vote and support in the Council of Waterdeep.

So, we’re nearly there…

There follows another hour or so of the PCs tramping through the mine (a few rolls each time we do this but I’m working to a schedule)- heading deeper and following the trail of destruction (DC 10) which is very easy to find.

Just one encounter left here- the finale, as it were.

And it’s 5.30 AM, or thereabouts (remember, the Brothers need to be back in Waterdeep for 9 AM for the third Council meeting).

The Brothers eventually arrive at the third (and final) bunch of Cultists, who are engaged (it seems) in combat with the remnants of the mine- the Dwarves they were sent to rescue, and hopefully amongst the survivors is Argonite Brawnanvil.

The last stand is taking place in a series of Dwarven living chambers just beyond Deep Forge Nine, which has clearly been over-run. Again, the trail of destruction is easy to follow, and the noise of an active engagement clearly audible.

The situation is, the last remaining Dwarven inhabitants of Boltus Pit have barricaded themselves into a variety of chambers- the Cultists are trying to break into these- and will do so, as the turns progress (dependent, of course, on what the PCs get up to).

Note there are 12 Dwarf survivors- numbered 1-12, when we get to the end of the encounter the (kindly) DM will roll a D12- whatever number comes up is Argonite, if he’s dead already… well, close- but no cigar.

So, it’s in the PCs best interest to keep all, or as many, Dwarves as they can alive.

Obviously, I let the Players know the situation, a bit gamist, but there you go.

More obviously, I allow the PCs (as always in here) to get the jump on my bad guys- an invitation to destruction, the Players therefore unleash their various furies.

Oh, but just to say I packed the halls with Cultists (and others) here- all with MAX HP of course, there are- six Dragonclaws, five Ogres, four Cultists, three Guard Drakes, two Cult Fanatics, two Dragonwings & a Dragonsoul, a Half-Red Dragon Veteran (the leader type), and the wounded Red Wizard of Thay (from the previous encounter).

Oh, and if you hadn’t worked it out by now, this is a version of Captive Cultists from the Additional Encounters, right at the start of the module book.

So, the Cultists know that the PCs/Brothers are about, but… I wanted the guys to get surprise on the enemies, so they’re just not observant enough.





It starts with Hotlips, and an Assassination attempt- and a Crit, a Dragonwing expires- crumples, silently, and none of the bad guys even spot the first of them has fallen. The Rogue is so cock-a-hoop she spends her Inspiration Point and shoots an Ogre in the back- then the roaring fury begins.

Watt (the clever bastard) conjures a Confusion spell into the densest bunch of enemies he can spy- all but one of them (including the Red Wizard of Thay) fail their saves.

Lux (the even bigger bastard) then plonks a Hunger of Hadar inky-badness over a larger mass of the bad guys- oh crap, this encounter has fallen apart very quickly, let’s see how I get through this. Oh, and keep in mind that many of the inhabitants of the Hunger of Hadar’s black void are also Confused, so that doesn’t help.

Sgt Bobby rushes forward and cuts down a Dragonclaw, there’s only one other enemy visible this side of the black shimmering bubble that is Lux’ sHunger of Hadar spell- an Ogre, “You’re next”, the good Sgt offers the shocked giant.

Lummins settles for getting his Bless spell up and running, and now we’re out of the surprise round and into the meat of it.

Within the Hunger of Hadar the Red Wizard of Thay, the Dragonsoul, and a forlorn Dragonclaw all stand statue, Confused, and thus allow the cold burn and acid tentacle probing’s of Lux’s power to hurt them. Worse still, a very Confused Guard Drake starts biting and chewing on the Red Wizard of Thay, while a second such beast (similarly Confused) moments later comes charging in and tramples the Red Wizard- Prone, the beast thenn ploughs into a pile of crates and boxes, injuring itself further.

The stuff that’s going on within the Hunger of Hadar is so funny, I let the Players in on the secret. I narrate events within the black.

Meantime Hotlips fires a crossbow bolt into the back of the Ogre facing down Sgt Bobby, the only enemy the Brothers have in sight, it’s bloodied in an instant- a moment later Watt fires two arrows into the giant and then Lux hits it with an Eldritch Blast (Crit) and it sways and falls- dead.

Sgt Bobby isn’t happy- he stands statue frowning furiously, waiting for another enemy to emerge from the compass of Lux’s deadly spell.

Meanwhile, away from the action a second group of Cultists have just broken into one of the barricaded Dwarven bedchambers. These guys can’t see (or hear) the slaughter that’s going on with the PCs and their comrades.

Back at the action, inside the Hunger of Hadar- the Confused Dragonsoul starts lashing out with his blade, and… cuts the Red Wizard of Thay’s head clean-off. A similarly Confused Dragonclaw starts slicing too and cuts up an Ogre, also hidden in the cold- dark void. Another Dragonclaw succumbs to the acid tentacles and cold burn, moments later and yet another Dragonclaw goes the same way. So, that helps.

The Players are actually starting to root for the bad guys here- screaming at them to “Get out of there!”

Lux (Sandy) is grinning like a loon.

Back outside of the terrifying black bubble and the Brothers are killing time- and readying actions, Watt for kicks, fires a Shatter spell into the middle of the black void- more moans, screams, and yells of pain emerge from the enemies still trapped within.

Meantime the off-screen (as it were) Cultists slay their first Dwarven miner- there are two more Dwarves left in the room they have just broken into. The Dwarves, unbeknownst to the PCs, are now fighting for their lives.

Seconds later a second Dwarf miner dies.

The last survivor in the bust-open chamber is trying to hold off a Dragonclaw, a Cult Fanatic, a Guard Drake and an Ogre- there’s not much hope of that happening.

Obviously, the PCs/Players have no idea the above is going on, as far as they’re concerned, I’m just rolling dice (and grinning) behind my DMs screen.

Back to the black- and at last one of the Dragonwings manages to make it out of the compass of the spell- and is swiftly shot twice by Watt and then finished off by Lux’s Eldritch Blasts.

Sgt Bobby continues to grouse (and swear) he’s desperate to get into action.

Then, at last, a badly wounded staggering Cult Fanatic emerges from the black- and is swiftly shot by Watt again, Sgt Bobby rushes over and cuts the foul fellow down dead (with Hazirawn).

Sgt B (Pete) grins like a chimp- he’s easily pleased.

Within the inky black itself a Confused (and panicked) Ogre rushes headlong into a wall, and then moments later succumbs to the acid tentacles in the ebon mist, while yet another still Confused Dragonclaw also ends its days the very same way.

Then, elsewhere, the third Dwarven miner- the last in the just-broken-open chamber is cut down. Three out of twelve of these guys are dead.

The PCs/Players still don’t know this of course.

Next to emerge from the black semi-sphere is a badly injured Ogre, the brute rushes Sgt Bobby, big mistake- the Fighter cuts the creature twice and then, when it doesn’t fall, Hotlips fires a crossbow bolt into its brain pan- now it falls- dead.

Then, at last, the Half-Red Dragon Veteran emerges from Lux’s Hunger (and this guy’s only slightly wounded) and quickly sizes up the situation, the Cult leader bathes Lux, Lummins and Sgt Bobby in his fiery breath- at bloody last.

The ferocious Cultist also starts making threats, mainly because I (your friendly DM) haven’t had a decent speaking part for ages.

The grinning and general hilarity around the gaming table is curtailed, at least for a bit.

A very short bit.

To increase the tension Hotlips fires high and wide of the latest bad guy (the leader of the Cultists here) and then scurries into cover.

My joy however is very (very) short-lived, Watt Polymorphs my Half-Red Dragon Veteran into… you guessed it, another bloody frog.

The giggling and whooping around the gaming table strives for epic.

Sgt Bobby scrabbles on the floor for a short while and then grabs up the frog (Half-Red Dragon Veteran) and shoves the creature in a sack.

Just for info, at this point within the Hunger of Hadar there are only two enemies left alive, both wounded- the Dragonsoul and a lone Guard Drake.

A second Guard Drake cowers, trapped in the far corner of the chamber- caught between stone walls and the inky black shell of Lux’s terror spell- it’s already badly wounded.

While just emerging from a bedchamber full of freshly slaughtered Dwarves are a bunch more bad guys, who are just this minute starting to take in the scene- note all they can see is a great half-bubble of inky black, they cannot see the PCs beyond the void.

They also don’t much know what the black bubble is, the sextet take to shouting and yelling, mostly forlorn enquiries of their comrades, and thus they also let the Brothers know that the reinforcements have arrived.

However, the only way out for my bad guys is through the black sphere, or else wait it out- the favoured option, and then (alas) through the PCs- although (as stated previously) they’ve not spied the Brothers as of yet.

The Guard Drake within the inky black eventually succumbs to its wounds.

There’s just the Dragonsoul left in there- and this guy has been taking damage and failing to escape the black for the last eight turns, and also failing to save against Watt’s Confusion spell.

At last the Hunger of Hadar spell comes to an end.

The last remaining Cultists, including a bloodied (but now no longer Confused, he saved a second before the spell ended- ain’t it always the way) Dragonsoul try desperately to fight their way out of their predicament.

Watt puts an arrow in the Dragonsoul, Lux fires three Eldritch Blasts into the poor bastard (the last one a Crit), then Sgt Bobby charges over and finishes the bugger off.

That was a waste of time- for me.

At which point the Brothers also catch sight (or rather Sgt B does) of the other six Cultists that were formerly smashing their way into the Dwarven bedchambers.

Sgt Bobby tells his friends- “There’s a EXPLETIVE load more of the EXPLETIVE bastards”, is how he actually puts it.

Then the remaining Cultists attempt to break-out- there are two Dragonwings, two Ogres, two Guard Drakes and a Cult Fanatic- all (except one of the Drakes, which is badly wounded) at full HP. The first Dragonwing charges screaming its allegiance all the way, straight at the PCs- and takes a crossbow bolt to the skull- dead in an instant, thanks Hotlips.

The next to make the run is a Guard Drake, which stops an arrow from Watt before charging into the Brothers (but out of actions) an Ogre follows after, and throws a javelin at the Bard, Lummins’ Warding Flare ensures the giant is way off-target.

Lux meantime fires a pair of Eldritch Blasts into a snarling Guard Drake shuffling forward to join the clash.

The Cult Fanatic makes it to the action, with his Shield of Faith switched on, and his Spiritual Weapon in flight- Sgt Bobby dodges the Cultist’s attack and then cuts the Fanatic repeatedly- it lives, but only just.

Next comes the last Dragonclaw standing, the bastard slices Watt repeatedly, while the previously cornered (and now very badly wounded) Guard Drake rushes forward and slams its tail into Sgt Bobby- oof!

At bloody last, the PCs are taking hits.

Lummins gets to the action and lays down a carpet of flames, a much-enhanced Burning Hands the enemies suffer.

The second Ogre heads into action and flails wildly with its greatclub at Sgt Bobby.

Now we’re in a stand-up fight.

Hotlips abandons her crossbow and grabs out her magical rapier, seconds later the Cult Fanatic is skewered through the head, and then dead.

Watt Thunderwaves the enemies before him, but the bad guys are only shaken (oh for low damage rolls).

Sgt Bobby is bitten by the Guard Drake menacing him.

One of the Ogres skirts past the Brother’s front line, but en route is skewered by a previously hidden Hotlips, the giant flails forlornly at Lummins. Lux Shocking Grasps it, and its bloodied.

The Dragonclaw Crits Watt (with Fanatic Advantage) and the Bard is swiftly down to approx. 10 HP.

That hurt.

At last- go me!

Sgt Bobby slices the Guard Drake menacing him twice more- and yet still it lives- oh, the joys of enemies with MAX HP.

Around the table the Players are confident but sweating it a little, there’s a lot of “Come ON! Come ON!” with extended dice shaking times in evidence. A study of ritualistic behaviour.

Lummins, tiring of the scramble, unleashes his Radiance of the Dawn- the Dragonclaw cutting up Watt, and the Guard Drake biting Sgt Bobby both succumb to the Light of Lathander.

Hotlips sneak attacks the badly wounded Ogre- dead, and then flings a dagger into the last (already very badly wounded) Guard Drake standing- it too shuffles off this mortal coil.

There’s just one Ogre left in the fight.

Watt grabs his bow back up and sinks two arrows into it, the Ogre however is not for surrendering- my What Happens Next D20 says so, the creature however is bloodied, at last.

Lux puts an end to that, the Warlock fires three Eldritch Blasts into the giant, who instantly flings down his greatclub in despair, curls up prostrate, and surrenders to the Brothers of the First Light.

The encounter is over- it only took 17 turns and nearly two hours to play through, although keep in mind we’re a very relaxed bunch, the two hours included a tea break and the best part of a packet of biscuits.

There’s not much more left of this session.

However, there’s enough time for the PCs to quickly discover that Argonite is… [Sound of D12 rolling] Alive!

Actually, that was a fudged roll- and the Players never spotted the move, they were always going to get their reward- I’m about making them feel good about themselves in this session. A bunch of fighting, rescue the Princess/hairy Dwarf etc. They’re the good guys- they’re winners.

So, brief introductions to the Dwarves (including Argonite)- a short chat, and none of the surviving Dwarves know why they were attacked.

Just to make clear (to you, and to the PCs/Players at the time), the rescued Dwarves are convinced that Boltus Pit contains nothing that the Dragon Cultists could want or else desire.

There follows a short bit of banter with the Ogre- the beast knows nothing, Gonk is not the brightest of his kind, and that’s saying something. After a short squabble amongst the PCs/Players the giant is allowed to depart the mine with his life- but if the Dwarves catch up with him, he’s dead meat.

So, run along.

Gonk, the Ogre, flees.

Then the guys let the frog out of the bag, and Watt ends his Polymorph spell- at which point several of the other PCs (but principally Sgt Bobby) are pinning the ex-frog now after the transformation- fully formed and functioning Half-Red Dragon Veteran down.

The enemy leader is wrestled into submission, and threatened repeatedly with destruction, eventually the Dragon Cultist calms down a little.

However, the Half-Red Dragon Vet resists the PCs questioning (basically, I’m holding out with this guy), the PCs are going to have to get creative (for which read brutal) to get any info here. There follows a short (but sometimes heated) debate.

The PCs/Players are running out of time (in-game and real-world), it’s approaching 6 AM- it took the Brothers three hours to get from Stone Circle West (the Teleporter) to their present location, they’re going to have to move fast to get back (only just) in time for the next Council of Waterdeep.

Lummins, during a moment of clear-headedness, uses a Sending spell to message Leosin Erlanthar (Harper agent back in Waterdeep) and ask him to try to delay the next Council meeting.

The PCs, and the Players, put aside their temporary differences- they’re against the clock here, and also, we need to finish early this session.

So, it’s a race to get back out of the mine, back to the surface, and then to Waterdeep- at which point the PCs finally remember (after like a million hints) that they have nine Dwarvern miners, including Argonite, in their midst. As it turns out there’s a much quicker route to the surface.

That changes everything.

So, this is what goes down-

The Brothers take a short rest, they’re all (except for Watt) bloodied, or thereabouts- the Bard is badly wounded, on approx. 10 HP.

Leosin messages back, the Council of Waterdeep meeting is delayed by an hour, that’ll do it.

Ferrix, the Half-Red Dragon Veteran is given a working over by Sgt Bobby, it gets nasty- and Lummins argues briefly against some of the violence but mostly the Priest of Lathander says nothing. Note, we’re all grown ups around the table, there are no atrocities to be had in our game (at least not from the PCs (so far)). An interrogation with violence generally mimics the good cop/bad cop routine- with Sgt Bobby beating the victim with his fists and making anatomically impossible threats, while Lux (more often than not) whispers sweet nothings (and questions that need answers) into the torture victim’s ear.

That said the procedure goes badly- over the course of thirty minutes Sgt Bobby gets to make three checks, Ferrix is making Con Saves to resist. Sgt B’s dice fail him, he rolls (unadjusted)- ‘2’, followed by ‘1’, then a ‘9’; Ferrix resists all of the Fighter’s efforts easily, his last roll is a ‘20’.

They’re going to have to take this thing to the next level.

But now we’re really running out of time (real world), so- change of plan.

Ferrix is scooped up, tied and bagged, hefted aboard (Sgt Bobby) and the Brothers and the Dwarves get the hell out of dodge (Boltus Pit). All the way to the surface, and then on to… well, eventually to Waterdeep.

But that’s for next time…



Stay safe and well you lovely people, these are very strange times.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #57 The Rise of Tiamat #16a The Third Council of Waterdeep Part 1.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 11
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 11
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 11
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 11
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 11

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #57 of our game, but only session #16a of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

Oh, and apologies ahead of time there’s a lot of he did, she did in this one- this was a titanic battle around the table, keep reading…

The PCs are back from Boltus Pit (with Argonite Brawnanvil et al), another successful mission under their belt, and to the City of Splendours, and the Lord’s Palace, and (just) in time- so, the third meeting of the Council of Waterdeep is not postponed at all.

It starts now… just to keep the Players on their toes.

So, this is what goes down, although first to say there’s a new face at the Council table, a female Tiefling introduced as Rian Nightshade, a ‘Special Advisor’, according to Dagult Neverember who as always is doing his best to run the show.

Note, Lux (Sandy) knows Rian (a Zhentarim agent) and has dealt with her before, I let her know the Zhent agent will be attending the meeting ahead of the session.

The other PCs however have questions, Lux (obviously) goes along with her colleagues and pretends she doesn’t know who Rian is. The Brothers therefore want to know- who does Rian represent? Answer- no-one, she’s a ‘Special Advisor’, now move on. Some of the Players are less than enamoured with Dagult’s explanation, but they (eventually) let it pass.

They’re a bit chippy today, some of them.

To the meat of it, the Brothers (following Lux’s lead- she takes over, mostly, in these sort of sessions) start off by talking up their secret meeting with the Great Dragon Council, and specifically explaining that various concessions have been made (but not discussed here in detail). For which the Metallic Dragons have agreed to offer protection to a number of locales, and/or else factions. Four Dragon favours have been distributed so far- to the northern Dwarves (Ambassador Brawnanvil), the Elves of the Misty Forest (King Melandrach), to Waterdeep (Lady Silverhand), and the last Dragon favour for the Brothers themselves- to protect the Flying Lighthouse.

The crowd mostly go wild and leading the charge- for all to see, are Brawnanvil and Melandrach, who hardly ever find themselves, it seems, on the same side of a cause. Most odd, several of the other Council members are moved enough to make comment.  

Lux then ups the ante by explaining that because they managed to achieve a consensus at the Great Dragon Council then they have two more Dragon favours to distribute to worthy causes. There follows a clamour from the various unprotected factions and/or locales, all seeking a Dragon favour for themselves.

The Brothers listen to various pleas and/or offers of aid in order to secure the much needed Dragon protection.

Lux (without telling her colleagues beforehand) decrees that the Harpers should receive one of the two outstanding Dragon favours. The last favour- she also declares, will be distributed by Lady Silverhand, thereby enabling the Brothers (and specifically Lux) to dodge their responsibility to distribute the last Rolo* in the pack (as it were).

*Rolo = chocolate sweets in the UK, the advertising goes (paraphrased)- “Do you love someone enough to give them your last Rolo?”

Note, a couple of the other Players are a bit miffed by Lux’s decision to support the Harpers, but… they don’t really care that much, only that Sandy didn’t ask/tell them ahead of time.

It’s a familiar lament.

So, congratulations all round, even those not blessed with a Dragon favour can see the sense in the Brothers’ actions, and the good fortune of getting the Metallic Dragons on-side.

That’s just the start of it- Lux, has a gleam in her eye ahead of the next bit.

Just to say I may have had a little chat with Lux (Sandy) ahead of this session, just to advise her (you understand) about the running order for her presentation to the Council.

So, then the story of the Brother’s visit to the Misty Forest, and into the lair of Chuth and the Green Dragon Mask wearing Wyrmspeaker- name unknown. A heroic tale if ever there was one- with the Brothers (and Lux in particular, as usual) responsible for the deaths of both of their Dragon Cult enemies- the cheering is unrestrained, and from King Melandrach in particular- vociferous, almost unseemly.

King M high-fives several of the PCs.

Which gets a laugh, and then funny looks from several other members of the Council of Waterdeep.

As the last roar of approval rings out, King M marches over to the Brothers and presents to each a finely wrought silver pendant, each depicting in miniature one of the ancient oaks of the great Elven forest. A short speech later and all five of the Brothers of the First Light have been honoured as ‘Heroes of the Misty Forest, and friends of the Wild Elves.”

King M makes special mention of the actions of each of the adventurers (as told to him by the DM) but makes sure that Sgt Bobby’s sacrifice is made clear, note Sgt B is left beaming with delight.

Pete (playing Sgt B) is grinning like a loon.

He’s a special child, if you catch my meaning.

But the best comes last, the reward- the Green Dragon Mask, and finally the great unveiling… at which point, as you’ve no doubt guessed (at least one of the Players had, maybe two, actually- definitely two), it all goes very badly wrong.

If you are wondering who the two Players were that guessed what's going to happen next (and told me about it beforehand), that would be the ladies of the group- Sandy and Jackie. In truth, I could make the above statement often, they 'get it' much more quickly than the chaps pretty much most of the time.

So, Lux opens the casket holding the (fake) Green Dragon Mask and instead of finding the Mask within she unleashes two spectral floating (giant-sized) heads- both bald Human males, although one of the two sports a large number of tattoos on and about his scalp.

“I am Severin, Wyrmlord- the Voice of Tiamat, and…”
“… and I am Rath Modar, your worst nightmare!”

I was going for Statler and Waldorf (of Muppets fame) cantankerous and insulting.

At which point the bad-things-happen-ometer shoots up to 11.

The casket and the Green Dragon Mask then dissolve, swirl and transform into a shimmering six-foot wide circular portal, a pulsing doorway to another (fiery?) realm, through which come leaping a Dragonsoul (switched to kamikaze mode, and MAX HP), a Mezzoloth, and an (invisible, but not for long) Nycaloth.

Oh, and keep in mind the Brothers et al have not recovered much from their previous outing to Boltus Pit, they’ve had a short rest and done some healing. But the quintet’s spellcasters are more than halfway through their spell slots (and they’ve expended lots of their high-level powers), and many of them are still a little wounded.

Oh, and I’ll be adding more Mezzoloth’s and Nycaloth’s to the encounter, another one more or less every round- until I (or they- the PCs) have had enough.

Oh, and the members of the Council of Waterdeep are also in the room, so- the PCs/Players need to keep these guys alive. Note the NPCs were all stated out as Max HP Knights (Isteval), Berserker (Connerad), Mage (Silverhand), Assassin (Nightshade) etc. etc.

Oh, and the bad guys get the surprise round.

Oh (last one), throughout the following fracas the two spectral floating heads of Severin and Rath Modar content themselves with their personal diatribes, all aimed at the rulers of the various races, locales and/or factions (courtesy of Severin, mostly), or else specifically the Brothers of the First Light (Rath Modar, again, mostly).

Rath Modar in particular delights in telling the Brothers all about the destruction of Greenest, Fireballing the innocent people there etc.

In order to get this right, I put the two spectral floating heads in the initiative order, this so that I remember to harangue and shout at the PCs every turn. The floating heads have no other powers, they’re just there to piss the PCs/Players off.

Worked a treat, you should try it. Nice backstory/recap thing also, and a chance to get some digs in. 

So, at last, to arms.





Shocked seconds after the portal and the spectral scoffing heads appear, the centre of the chamber is suddenly engulfed in a swirling tide of choking acrid smoke, and obscured- the Mezzoloth unleashes its Cloudkill, and then clambers onto a table- chirruping threats as it goes.

Alas the first person to feel the Poison burn is the Dragonsoul, the ferocious Dragon adherent however quickly escapes the cloud (Limited Flight), and then lands and cuts and slices Hotlips (the Rogue is almost bloodied in an instant). The frenzied Cultist also finds the time to lash out and bloody Taern Hornblade (of Silverymoon).

There’s a collective sharp intake of breath around the gaming table, this guy (the Dragonsoul) clearly means business.

Then the Nycaloth suddenly appears atop a table and begins clawing at the Brothers- Watt is hurt, however its Hotlips (again) that suffers considerably, she’s clawed and left with bleeding wounds- the Halfling is bloodied and beyond (down to just over 20 HP).

And Sandy (playing Hotlips) is as white as a sheet.

At which point the fightback begins- Lux (wearing her Poison Resistance ring, smart) attempts to Banish both Yugoloths back to their fiery home- a second later and the Mezzoloth is returned to its hellish realm, and back before tea-time. The Nycaloth however is staying put. The Warlock makes her way out of the Cloudkill and screams for her companions to follow suit.

Back within the Cloudkill (and unseen by the PCs) a second Mezzoloth makes its way through the portal (which is obviously also much obscured).

Oh, and the PCs are encouraged to help me play the NPCs in this fight, i.e. the great and the good of the Council of Waterdeep.

Ontharr Frume (Order of the Gauntlet) therefore is all action, the Dwarf spots the newly arrived Mezzoloth (he’s stood next to the portal), and so clambers on to a table and starts screaming at Sgt Bobby to warn him- the newly appeared Mezzoloth is now stood behind the PC Fighter. The Paladin swings heartily but misses his attacks.

Hotlips, still bleeding badly, grabs out her magical rapier and skewers the Nycaloth, that hurt- and then swiftly gets the hell out of dodge, disengaging and skittering back to hide behind Watt, while begging the Bard for a little healing.

The Dragonsoul moves again and this time takes its furious anger out on Watt- the Bard is sliced and stabbed and left bloodied in an instant.

Jackie (playing Watt) actually screamed when the Dragonsoul hit her guy for the third time in a row in very quick succession.

This is going badly for the PCs, and there’s lots of moaning and griping around the table.

Sgt Bobby, choking within the Cloudkill- takes up the ‘heal me’ chorus, and then ignores Ontharr (and the unseen Mezzoloth) and gets to work with Hazirawn on the Nycaloth- he misses the hulking Yugoloth twice in a row, Pete goes swear-nova.

An Action Surge later and the Fighter hits at last, although the Nycaloth is still nowhere near bloodied.

Sir Isteval (Daggerford) and Taern Hornblade also make it out of the Cloudkill, choking as they retreat, the latter heads for the magically sealed doors of the Council chamber and begins pounding on them, in an effort to alert those without.

Remember, the Brothers et al are in a magically sealed chamber, which is also locked and secured.

Dagult Neverember (Neverwinter), likewise choking, scrambles out of the Poison Cloudkill and takes to haranguing Lux- “What have you done? You fool!” Which is obviously very much appreciated.

The Nycaloth however is content to stay where it is, on a table and safely ensconced within the Cloudkill spell- Watt is clawed some more, and the Bard is now also below 20 HP, and has still not appeared in the initiative order.

Tee-hee.

The Players are scrambling.

The Yugoloth’s are immune to Poison (and Acid) damage, if you’d not worked it out.

Lummins unleashes a Mass Cure Wounds, and then takes to the air (Winged Boots), using an Inspiration Point to disengage from the enemies to either side of the Priest of Lathander (he was stood between the Nycaloth and the Dragonsoul), Lummins escapes the Cloudkill.

Rian Nightshade (Zhentarim), also escapes the Cloudkill- coughing and spluttering as she goes, and then stabs the Nycaloth twice and hurts the beast bad (she’s statted as an Assassin, but the PCs/Players don’t know this of course), the women is a whirl of blades- and an instant hit with the Players.

Any doubts they had about Rian are instantly dispelled, several of the PCs cheer her on

Ulder Ravengard (Baldur’s Gate) is likewise volubly appreciated, the head of the Flaming Fist Shield Bashes the Dragonsoul to the floor and then stabs the bastard twice- that’s right!

Yeah!

Sgt Bobby just made two new friends- “Sick ‘em Rain”, that should be Rian, and “Take ‘em down Uber”, which of course should be Ulder.

And now the Players are mostly cheering- and starting to really like some of the members of the Council of Waterdeep. Note, I’m getting the Players to make the various NPCs To Hit and Damage rolls- while describing the outcomes of the action. Way to get the Players interested.

King Melandrach (Misty Forest) meantime also escapes the Cloudkill and decides to keep his mouth shut- he knows where the Green Dragon Mask came from, his Dragon Cult son Neronvain.

Remalia Haventree (Waterdeep) lashes out at the Nycaloth, alas she’s way off target.

Laeral Silverhand (Waterdeep), affected by the choking Poison, Misty Steps clear of the Cloudkill but now, as situated, she cannot see any enemies to attack.

Keep in mind Laeral is statted as a Mage here.

Watt still bloodied- disengages and moves away, but not before dishing out a little Bardic Inspiration (on Hotlips), he then spends his Inspiration Point to get another (much-enhanced) Cure Wounds for himself.

Connerad Brawnanvil (Dwarven Clans of the North) joins his colleague- Ontharr Frume battling the newly arrived Mezzoloth- the pair swing heartily, although continue to fail to land a single blow. The Mezzoloth chirrups wildly and then jabs its trident into Brawnanvil. Both Dwarves stand surefooted and unbending slap-bang in the centre of the Cloudkill spell, the pair are as tough as old boots.

Lux meantime gets altitude, and then begins to fire Eldritch Blasts into the barely visible Nycaloth within the Cloudkill- remarkably she hits the Yugoloth twice (with a Crit & a ‘19’).

Note, any creature inside the Cloudkill is hard to see, and therefore hit- particularly for anyone positioned outside attacking those within.

Ontharr, at last, smashes the Mezzoloth between him and Connerad, alas only a glancing blow with his warhammer, the insect-like creature barely notices.

At which point a second Nycaloth exits the entirely obscured Portal, and again the PCs don’t spot the bad guy’s arrival.

Hotlips stabs the Prone Dragonsoul repeatedly- and still it’s not yet bloodied, I started the guy on Max HP, that’s 186.

The Players, around the table, moan and whinge some more.

“What do you mean he’s not even bloodied?” Sandy (Lux & Hotlips) asks, with undisguised contempt. “I don’t know how I could make it any clearer”, is my ill-considered reply.

There is swearing.

The Dragonsoul leaps back to its feet, manoeuvres (and in doing-so gets stabbed again by Ulder) and then unleashes heck on Rian Nightshield, with a Crit and a follow up stab and slice- and now the Zhentarim agent is bloodied.

Bloody hell!

“Nooooooooooooooooooo!!!” Sgt Bobby screams, he’s already slightly enamoured with Rain/Rian.

The Players are now starting to fret that some of the Council of Waterdeep members are going to end up dead here.

We’ll see.

Sgt Bobby still bravely standing (and coughing and spluttering) within the Cloudkill cuts down the first Nycaloth (with Hazirawn).

There is cheering around the table.

It’s a bit half-hearted.

Alas, the big Fighter then turns around to discover that there’s another (freshly arrived and uninjured) Nycaloth stood right behind him- he Crits the foe, and shouts sweary encouragement for a while, while telling his friends that there are (he’s certain) more Yugoloths exiting the Portal.

Like, all of the time…

Which doesn’t go down well at all.

Just to note the PCs have no spells memorised (and remember they’ve not got many spell slots left to use) that will help them deal with the Cloudkill and/or the hidden Portal.

Every now and then Sandy (Lux) yells “We can do this.”

Which is a sure sign that things are going badly.

Isteval gets to the Dragonsoul, the Knight swishes ineffectively with his blade.

Dagult finds a corner of the chamber, and there keeps out of the way, except to scream something obnoxious and uncomplimentary, every turn, about the Brothers or else, specifically, about Lux.

Let it all out Mr. DM, sir. Everything you’ve been holding back…

Note, the floating spectral heads of Severin and Rath Modar are also continuing to shout the odds- I basically wrote up a few trite Dragon Cult-style rants and sayings for Severin; and a bunch of horrible and bloody/graphic recollections (about slaying innocents, or escaping the PCs) mixed in with a few choice insults, all delivered by Rath Modar. One rant from each per turn.

Which, by this point in the fight, the PCs are really starting to enjoy.

Lummins unleashes his Radiance of the Dawn, which clears away some of the Cloudkill fog- or else makes it easier to spy the inhabitants of the deadly cloud, but alas the harmful Poison remains in the air.

The Brothers can now see all of their enemies- a Dragonsoul, and then within the cloud a Mezzoloth and a Nycaloth, and of course- the flickering spasming portal.

Through which yet another Mezzoloth is now emerging… bugger.

Also, within the Cloudkill are Sgt Bobby, Ontharr and Connerad- all swinging heartily at their enemies, and seemingly unconcerned by the prevailing environmental effects.

Rian Nightshade, bloodied, lashes out and Crits the furious Dragonsoul, the Poison on her blade burns the Dragon Cultist.

King Melandrach, at last makes up his mind to fight back- he paralyzes the Dragonsoul with a Hold Person spell.

Cue another ragged cheer.

Ulder is not taking any chances, the Flaming Fist boss stabs the Dragonsoul repeatedly (including a Crit) and at last the kamikaze-Cultist is dead.

More cheering.

For real this time.

We’re getting there.

Watt, from outside of the Cloudkill, casts Otto’s Irresistible Dance on the newly revealed Nycaloth, and the nine-foot-tall (and big with it) Yugoloth takes to capering, the Bard selects Riverdance function and the great beast with fluttering hops and skips (on the spot) complies.

Which brings much needed laughter to the proceedings.

Back within the Cloudkill, the Dwarves continue to suffer- and to miss their targets repeatedly.

Lux, still flying high, attempts to Banish the pair of Mezzoloths, and I roll (with advantage on both checks) a ‘20’ each time. The Yugoloths are definitely staying.

I get called maybe a dozen (unpublishable) names.

And so, I turn the lights out, after the Radiance of the Dawn comes the Darkness, as conjured by one of the Mezzoloths, now no-one, except for the Yugoloths, can see anything within the circumference of the Cloudkill/Darkness.

The Players are delighted.

While the Nycaloth in the black, and still dancing, tears into Sgt Bobby.

The big Fighter is beyond bloodied.

This is really not going well.

Hotlips, now in crazy mode, charges into the Cloudkill/Darkness- to where she last saw the capering Nycaloth (and it hasn’t moved- just continued Riverdancing on the spot), she gets all the way to the Yugoloth but then fails to land a blow- we leave the Halfling mid-coughing fit.

She too is beyond bloodied.

Sgt Bobby however is made of stronger stuff, the Fighter connects twice with the dancing Nycaloth (and he’s effectively fighting Blind here), if he could see the terrible foe, he’d be able to discern that it too is beyond bloodied, and almost broken.

Lummins unleashes his second (and last) Radiance of the Dawn- the Yugoloths chitter and screech (the dancing Nycaloth is down to 1 HP), and the inky blackness is dispelled, also the Cloudkill is back to being only slightly obscuring once again.

Good work!

Rian Nightshield (now officially the PCs #1 NPC) fires a crossbow bolt into the back of capering Nycaloth- it falls (and then slowly fades from existence).

Sgt Bobby could kiss her, if she’d let him.

Although the feeling is shared by many of the other PCs/Players, anyone that kills these bastards is alright with them.

There is much cheering- there are only two Mezzoloths left in the fight.

At which point the other Mezzoloth fires off its Darkness spell, and we’re back to the inky black…

The Players hate me.

But only very briefly- although I wait for their complaining and moaning to come to an end before the next bit…

King Melandrach fires a Light spell into the Darkness, and as suddenly everyone can see again- we could keep this up for ages.

The Players are back to cheering again.

One or two, after some earlier harsh words when the Darkness fell again, even have apologies to make.

Ulder Ravengard rushes into the Cloudkill, he chokes a bit (although Save = ‘20’), and then Shield Bashes the closest Mezzoloth down, and then spears it- nice work.

“Rian and Ulder would make a lovely couple”, Watt offers for the other PCs/Players consumption. Then the Bard fires two arrows into the second Mezzoloth (both hits one off Max damage rolls) and the Yugoloth is bloodied.

Seconds later a choking Connerad smashes his ceremonial greataxe into the same Mezzoloth- and the creature is nearly spent.

At which point a couple of things happen at once- first, yet another Nycaloth steps through the shimmering Portal; second- the aforementioned Portal silently shatters- as Lady Silverhand, at last, works her magic.

Note, this bit is exactly as I planned it, that’s enough for the Brothers et al to deal with in this encounter.

The newly arrived Nycaloth whirls its greataxe at Sgt Bobby, who ducks just in time, and then Teleports out of the Cloudkill and straight into the midst of the squishier crowd stood outside of the poisonous cloud.

Which causes a little consternation.

Lux, for the last time- tries to Banish the Mezzoloths, I roll badly for my second guy and he’s whisked back home.

There is cheering, proper cheering- the Portal’s gone and there are only two enemies on the map.

The last remaining Mezzoloth claws and cuts Ontharr, and then stabs its hellish trident into Connerad, the pair of sturdy Dwarves are both bloodied and beyond.

A choking Connerad continues to flail and miss.

Hotlips, also choking, staggers up to the last Mezzoloth standing and skewers the bastard in its chitinous back with her magical rapier (and a big bunch of Sneak Attack), the Yugoloth falls dead, its sprawled corpse soon after fading to nothing.

The Cloudkill immediately starts to dissipate.

Cue lots and lots of cheering.

Sgt Bobby gets his Second Wind and then rushes over to hack at the last enemy standing, the late to the party and uninjured Nycaloth.

Sir Isteval joins in and Crits the fiend.

Lummins fires a trio of Scorching Rays at it, after figuring the creature is probably not resistant to flame, two of the fiery rays hit home.

Rian Nightshade skewers it with her short sword- great (Sneak Attack) hit.

Ulder Ravengard rushes over and spears it.

Remala Haventree slashes it with her blade.

Watt fires an arrow into it.

Remarkably the Nycaloth still lives (although it’s on 3 HP), in a fury it claws desperately and reduces Delaan Winterhound to not much more than 10 HP. Then, at last, the Yugoloth succumbs to Lux’s Eldritch Blasts.

The encounter, but not the (verbal) fighting, is over.

The doors burst open as guards from all corners of the Sword Coast rush into the chamber, moving swiftly to encircle and protect their various exalted masters.

That however, and apologies again for the narrative, is all I wrote (for now).

Oh, but just to say that the encounter above was, of course, the second Cult Strikes Back attack from Episode 5. in the module.

More next time.


----------



## The Green Hermit

This is giving me lots of great ideas for my own run through.


----------



## Goonalan

The Green Hermit said:


> This is giving me lots of great ideas for my own run through.




It's always good to pass it along, after all I've stolen hundreds of ideas from ENWorld over the years, that's how it works my friend.

Take it easy.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #57 The Rise of Tiamat #16b The Third Council of Waterdeep Part 2.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 11
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 11
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 11
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 11
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 11

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #57 of our game, but only session #16b of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

Only a short instalment this time, all that was left after the titanic fight earlier in the session.

And so, it’s all gotten a bit crazy, the later than usual (it took a good long while to get through the fight in the first half of the session) Pizza has been consumed, and the PCs are back in confused action.

The third Council of Waterdeep is a riot of colours, with Ambassadors and Kings et al being surrounded by their various guards and petty functionaries. There are fist fights as the various groups push and shove each other about to get clear of the area.

That is until Sgt Bobby (Pete) swings into action, the big lad stands on a table (actually on his chair around the gaming table) and starts shouting the odds, his speech- such as it is, is not stoic, heroic, or any other word ending in -ic. It is however very sweary and to the EXPLETIVE point.

In summary (and note I have exorcised the ‘language’ and replaced it with more friendly exhortations)-

“Where the Flipdiddly are you Nancypants going? The bad guys are all Flipdiddly dead. The Flipdiddly Portal is closed. You’re all still Flipdiddly alive. Sit the Flipdiddly down you Flipdiddlying Flipdiddlies.”

Then, of course, Sgt Bobby rolls a ‘20’ on his Intimidate check.

Lady Silverhand translates Sgt B’s Churchillian speech and grumpily, somewhat ashamedly (some of them), the third Council of Waterdeep sits back down again and soon after gets back to business, although a number of guards are allowed to remain in the chamber.

That went really well, and a nice surprise- Sgt Bobby (Pete) with a bit of chatter.

Note, Sgt Bobby was actually the third PC to try and calm down the situation, Lux and Watt both make attempts before big bad Bobby gets on the table, but the previous pair roll spectacularly low with their social skill checks (‘1’ & ‘2’, in that order).

Also note Dagult Neverember is bypassed for the rest of the meeting, his outbursts (mostly bad-mouthing the Brothers and in particular Lux) during the Dragon Cult attack have not made him any new friends. The rest of the meeting is chaired by Lady Silverhand and is all the better for it- although it’s still a confused mess in places.

Then comes the explanation, for what just happened- note the floating spectral heads of Severin and Rath Modar disappeared at the same time as the Portal. However, amongst the cacophony of insults from the Dragon Cult bad guys is a fair amount of gloating- basically, the Cult antagonists state, the Brothers and the Council of Waterdeep just got fooled again.

The result of which is a lot of sometimes garbled chatter followed by promises from the Brothers of the First Light that if they ever find anything like the Green Dragon Mask again then they’ll hand it over to the proper authorities, so it can be examined by experts.

In short- don’t do it again!

Then after a little healing, the meeting gets back into full swing.

The next topic of conversation is, of course, now they don’t have the Green Dragon Mask then things are ‘really bad’, and not ‘really good’, as the assembled dignitaries first thought.

The upshot of this twenty minute discussion is… Rian Nightshade (Special Advisor, and Zhentarim member... shh, that last part is a secret) reveals that she has received a communique from a high ranking Dragon Cult member, the guy wants to defect, and wait for it… drum roll… the fellow has got the Blue Dragon Mask, his ticket to freedom- he believes.

Well, we’ve been fooled before, and so it gets heated for a short while with lots of the delegates taking it in turns to point out the obvious- this could be another trap, or else just another wild-goose-chase.

However, King Melandrach and Ambassador Brawnanvil fully support whatever the Brothers want to do (these two guys are in the bag), also several of the other members of the Council are now firmly in the Brother’s corner, including Lady Silverhand, Sir Isteval & Ontharr Frume.

The Council of Waterdeep however is pretty much split 50:50 as to whether chasing the Blue Dragon Mask is a good/bad idea.

To help the PCs make their decision, Rian grabs out and reads (and then shows around) the actual document she received from the Dragon Cult wannabe turncoat-

“You don't know me, but we can help each other immeasurably. My name is Iskander, and I made a terrible mistake in joining the Cult of the Dragon. The cult's horrifying plans are sure to bring doom to all, but I can stop those plans with your help. Rescue me from the cult's clutches, and I will deliver to you the prize of prizes: the Blue Dragon Mask. Without it, Severin faces an insurmountable setback in his effort to call Tiamat back to our world. The mask is here in Xonthal's Tower, being studied and guarded by only a handful of wizards, including myself. The danger of my treason becoming known grows with every passing day, and if I'm discovered, I'll surely be killed. Please hurry, for the sake of everyone and everything you value.”

Furthermore Rian, and then the Harper representative- Remalia Haventree, confirm that Iskander, a mage who originally studied at the Hosttower in Leilon, is known to be a high-ish ranking Dragon Cult member- so, that much is true. Also, Iskander is purported to be a favourite of Jorgen Pawl, a senior Dragonsoul who does not hold with Severin’s ambitions for the Cult. Pawl is a traditionalist it seems; he thinks the way ahead for the Cult is the creation of more Dracoliches.

So, there’s that.

Discussions continue for a short while, Xonthal’s Tower it transpires is in the Greypeak Mountains, and about six days travel aboard the Flying Lighthouse.

The PCs dither for a while but the decision has pretty much been made- Lux (and therefore also Hotlips) are up for it, as is Sgt Bobby- it’s Watt and Lummins that have reservations.

The dithering doesn’t last long, the Brothers of the First Light tell the Council of Waterdeep that they’ll take the job and set off as soon as they can.

But first, one last topic to broach- the Red Wizards of Thay (via Lord Volmer) have offered to meet with the Brothers. The Red Wizards- the PCs further explain are not fans of Rath Modar, who it turns out has gone renegade.

More discussions follow, and again King M and Brawnanvil back the PCs, who are (it seems, most of them) keen to meet with the Red Wizards of Thay, although less so Sgt Bobby (but I’ve paid him to act this way- you’ll see) and remarkably Lummins, who is also (for some unknown reason, he didn’t explain himself very well) not keen on the meeting. Basically, he believes the Red Wizards are bad people, and not to be trusted. He’s not wrong there.

The surprise (for some of the PCs) is that other than King M and Brawnanvil all of the other members of the Council of Waterdeep are either dead against this course of action, or else erring towards caution. The final recommendation of the Council is (in precis)- don’t risk it, the Red Wizards are really bad people- their leader Szass Tam is a nasty bastard Lich, and not beyond taking sides with the Dragon Cult. This invitation is more than likely a trap.

Which sets several of the PCs/Players thinking, or else re-thinking.

Which soon after also causes us to take a second break in play as the grown-ups (some of the Players) bicker a while, it very quickly gets down to Sandy (Lux & Hotlips) & Jackie (Watt) versus Pete (Sgt Bobby) & Rob (Lummins). Girls versus Boys.

The result is a compromise (after another 15 or so minutes of chat), and surprisingly Pete’s idea- let’s go after the Blue Dragon Mask at Xonthal’s Tower, and if that proves to be a bust we’ll contact the Council of Waterdeep again with the intention of taking up the Red Wizard’s offer. Subject to any new information coming to light- a remarkably sensible suggestion, and one that the DM heartily approves of. Mostly because it was my suggestion, Pete was just playing the cards I had dealt him (remember I said a while back that I did a deal with Pete, well this is it unfolding).

Top banana.

That however is the conclusion of the third Council of Waterdeep, and time for me to share with you the new and updated version of Council of Waterdeep “Official” Score Table-

The Harpers +7 (5/7/10)
The Order of the Gauntlet +9 (7/9/12)
The Emerald Enclave +4 (5/7/10)
& the various Lords’ Alliance delegates-
Lady Silverhand +9 (7/9/12)
Lord Neverember +5 (5/7/10)
Ambassador Brawnanvil +12 (7/9/12)
King Melandrach +10 (6/8/11)
Marshall Ravengard +9 (7/9/12)
Taern Hornblade +6 (6/8/11)
Sir Isteval +10 (6/8/11)

Just to make clear all the members of the Council of Waterdeep were unhappy with the Brothers of the First Light for unleashing the fake Green Dragon Mask in their midst. Therefore, all members of the council deducted from 1 to 3 points from their scores, depending on how pissed off they were with the PCs.

For example-

Lord Neverember -3, he’s very pissed off.

Ambassador Brawnanvil & King Melandrach (and a few others) -1, hardly pissed off at all- some of the Council really believe that the Brothers of the First Light are the answer to their prayers. 

Note the numbers in the parenthesis, let me explain- at the end of all four council sessions the PCs need to score +5 to garner one favour from the Harpers, +7 would earn them two favours, while +10 would result in three. The numbers in the parenthesis therefore indicate the scores needed for one to three favours from each of the delegates

Next stop for the Brothers, the Flying Lighthouse and a six-day trip to Xonthal’s Tower, but that’s the last-ish action of this session, because to finish off- joy of joys, the PCs are now Level 12.

That was quick.

The rest of the session is spent levelling up, see you next time aboard the Flying Lighthouse next time.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #58 The Rise of Tiamat #17 Plot Fail- Bobby Gone.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 12
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 12
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 12
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 12
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 12

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 8*

This is session #58 of our game, but only session #17 of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

Just a quick note, we started levelling up the PCs at the end of the last session (to 12th)- and continued with this at the start of this one. At which point Sgt Bobby (Pete) discovered his guy should have been making three attacks (when he got to 11th), and not two- he was furious.

Great start to a session.

So, after the third meeting of the Council of Waterdeep the Brothers of the First Light are aboard the Flying Lighthouse and en route to Xonthal’s Tower, then… well, lots of stuff goes on, although let me just say ahead of times I messed up big style in this session.

But we’ll get to that...

Gah!

We therefore get through the following, although in a higgledy-piggledy order, i.e. we did a bit of this, then something else, and then went back to the first thing we were working at/on- it was a bit of a mess, we skipped about a lot. Nobody’s fault (except mine), just the way it goes sometimes, the session was also partially affected by real-world interruptions, which also didn’t help.

Also for some of the events explained below it was necessary to take one PC aside (at a time) and chat to them about what they were getting up to, this because several of the PCs were intent on doing secret stuff that they didn’t want the other Players to know about. Mostly I’m talking about Lux here.

But also, because I messed up big-time, but like I said- we’ll get to that.

Caveats out of the way, let’s get on.

So, six days aboard the Flying Lighthouse, here’s what the Brothers get up to, and while I’m going to write this out one day at a time, to make the narrative work. It didn’t happen in this order in the session, as I’ve already stated (repeatedly) it was a mess.

*Day 1 aboard the Flying Lighthouse.*

It starts well.

Maccath the Crimson (ex of the Hosttower in Leilon, rescued from Oyaviggaton by the PCs), knows something more about the wannabe Dragon Cult traitor- Iskander (who also studied at the Hosttower). The Tiefling is at present travelling on board the Flying Lighthouse (convenient) he contacts his associates in the Arcane Brotherhood and prepares a short presentation for the Brothers. At the end of which they know what Iskander looks like- male, human, nearly six-and-a-half feet tall, stick thin and gaunt with it. Also, a bit more about him- he’s well-travelled, urbane, but a bit of a worrier. Everything the PCs are told leads them to believe that Iskander could be the real deal- this might not be a trap. Funny how that happened, it’s almost as if the DM was setting the PCs/Players up again- giving them hope. They never learn.

Next up, Lux attempts to make contact with a couple of her Cult of the Dragon insiders/advisers, but in particular with the Vampire Sandesyl Morgia (last seen when the PCs captured the Flying Lighthouse). The only connection she makes however is with the Vampire- nobody else is taking her calls, as it were. So, Sandesyl is old skool, she (like Iskander) thinks that Severin is heading in the wrong direction with the Dragon Cult, she too is a big fan of Dracoliches. Anyway, Lux makes contact with Sandesyl, and her offer of the location of the corpse of an Adult Green Dragon (Chuth) is enough to secure the Warlock a little more info.

Iskander is known to Sandesyl, he’s everything that Lux has been told and more- he dislikes the present management of the Cult, and Severin in particular; he’s no fan of the summoning Tiamat scheme, but a big fan of Dracoliches- he ticks all the boxes.

You’ve got to set them up to knock them down.

But there’s more, the Dragon Cult faction at Xonthal’s Tower have not been silent in their dislike of the present Cult management, rumour has it that Severin did indeed send the Blue Dragon Mask to the group for examination in an effort to sway them to his cause, the artefact was delivered to Xonthal’s Tower several months back by a great Blue Dragon called Lennithon. The same Blue Dragon that attacked Greenest… dun-dun-derr, Lux is informed of all of this.

She’s not happy.

Last bit, it is further rumoured that the Blue Dragon Mask should have been returned to Severin at least a tenday past, it hasn’t been.

Lux is very excited, so excited she doesn’t bother to hide how she acquired this information- she tells her colleagues everything.

The result being that three of the four Players are now convinced- this is it; this really is their chance to get themselves a Dragon Mask. Besides, as Pete stated at the time, “he can’t keep EXPLETIVING us over!” This observation is delivered while staring intently at me (your kindly DM).

I try to hide the hurt that Pete’s statement causes me, it’s not too difficult because I am EXPLETIVING them over (yet again). Apologies if I’ve let the cat out of the bag too soon, but there’s no Blue Dragon Mask to be found in Xonthal’s Tower.

But… Well, we’ll get to that too…

Keep in mind that the Players have no idea how or where this adventure ends, they however presume that the finale is going to be a face off against Tiamat, or else versus the other big bad Dragon Cultists (probably mid summoning ritual). But they also still think (the fools) that there’s a version of the ending that doesn’t involve Tiamat, and that they can prevent the summoning of the Mother of Dragons.

As I say- the fools.

So, all is good cheer and bonhomie- there’s an increased chance that Iskander is the right option.

Woo-and indeed-Hoo.

Also, M for Marflub and his Ice Toads, known collectively as the Toadalyser, re-interview the Brothers of the First Light, they want to know what the PCs have been up to since they last spoke with them. The Ice Toads are particularly interested in the Brothers fight at Boltus Pit, which the Players don’t quite understand. The battle at the mine didn’t seem to be that important to the PCs/Players, just a side quest, as it were.

Note, we don’t play this out- I just state that it is happening, and then deliver the results later on in the journey.

In other news Hotlips reveals she and Gary the Ogre are now engaged (don’t ask me where this is coming from), the pair spend the entire of the journey with a ‘Do Not Disturb’ sign on their door. That’s that.

Watt, well the Bard doesn’t get up to too much for the entire journey, mainly because Jackie has real-world problems to deal with, for almost all of this session, and so she spends less than an hour of it at the gaming table. Real life happens, even when it’s not supposed to. Kids!

Lastly, big bad Sgt Bobby who, it transpires, has moved Elsa (Orcaheart’s sister, remember) into his chambers aboard the Flying Lighthouse (he kicked his wife and kids out absolutely ages ago). The big Fighter thereafter walks around (on the few occasions he’s seen out of his room) with a perma-grin on his face. That’s another ‘Do Not Disturb’ sign on a bedchamber.

Real-world Pete (Sgt Bobby) is back and forth to the table, helping his wife- Jackie (Watt) out with her real-world problems. In truth we should have just cancelled the session, but we didn’t.

Why didn’t we?

So, it’s mostly going to be Lux (Sandy) and Lummins (Rob) in action here.

That said Sgt Bobby also has a part to play (remember I had been plotting with Pete).

*Day 2 aboard the Flying Lighthouse.*

Toadalyser interviews with the PCs continue apace.

And now here’s where my failure begins…

I asked each of the PCs to come up with things to do during the six days of travel (although as it turns out I needn’t have bothered for three of the PCs- Hotlips, Watt and Sgt Bobby). I suggested maybe a bit of Downtime- if the PCs want, but if not then some other activity. I also reminded the guys that they stated in an earlier session that they wanted to make better use of their spells and powers to see if they could find out any more information.

Why the hell did I remind them of that?

I’m a fool.

And so, it comes to pass.

However, it doesn’t start well (for the PCs). Lux uses Contact Other Plane in an effort to have a chat with… are you ready for this… that’s right, Tiamat. The Warlock spends the rest of the day thinking (after the spell goes spectacularly wrong) that she is a Giant Spider, attempting repeatedly to climb walls (she falls off once or twice) and/or scurry around under tables and chairs. The worst moment comes when she tries to weave a web with her ‘spinnerets’. It gets very childish around the gaming table for a little while. Lux (Sandy) has to leave the room ostensibly to calm down, but actually to stop crying with laughter.

*Day 3 aboard the Flying Lighthouse.*

Lux regains her composure, later she surmises (after a bunch of skill checks) that the temporary madness (cured by Lummins- Greater Restoration) was caused by her Planar questions being intercepted by Lolth, or else some servant of the Spider Queen.

In conclusion, no help here.

Therefore, the rest of the spell-style divination is left up to Lummins, the Priest of Lathander, but we’ll get to that (sadly), but next up-

The Toadalyser boys are back with an answer, or else M for Marflub is.

So, the Brothers asked earlier ‘Where in the Sword Coast is the volcano in which Tiamat is going to be reborn/summoned/call-it-what-you-will?’ And, drum roll… the answer is, most likely in the Spine of the World mountains.

How the…?

The PCs/Players are back down to Toril with a bump- but we’ve just been in the Spine of the World mountains…

M (for Marflub) points out that he and his Ice Toad accountants are not 100% sure of the maths, but… Boltus Pit seems to offer no strategic value- there’s nothing to indicate that the contents of the mine, or its inhabitants, are of any great worth to the Dragon Cult. Admittedly Argonite Brawnanvil is the brother of Ambassador Connerad Brawnanvil (member of the Council of Waterdeep) but… the Toadalyser are not convinced.

So, the question is, as elucidated by M- why would the Dragon Cult attack Boltus Pit with such a large force, and for no obvious reason, the answer being, again as postulated by M, because the Pit is close to the volcano, and therefore a security threat. Hence the surprise attack, hence the fact that over 100 Dragon Cultists were in position. The Spine of the World mountains are dangerous, out of the way, difficult to get too and/or pass through. The most obvious answer is the Dragon Cultists are laired somewhere close to Boltus Pit, probably very close- it is likely they marched their troops there for the assault on the mine.

Also, the Spine of the World mountains are home to dozens of volcanos (both active and inactive), prior to the Dragon Cult’s attack on Boltus Pit the area was statistically speaking already the likeliest place for the Cult’s volcanic lair. So, it makes sense.

The Players are astounded and giggling like loons some of them.

Soon after and remember this is on day three of their journey, Lummins tells Leosin Erlanthar (Harper contact) via Sending, the new information- Leosin is very excited too.

The PCs/Players think that they are getting places. The new timeline, as made clear by Lux (Sandy) is rescue Iskander and grab the Blue Dragon Mask, investigate the Spine of the World mountains- find the volcano lair, kick Severin and Rath Modar’s ass.

Easy-Peasy-Lemon-Squeezy.

Then Lummins starts up with his spells, and the cacka hits the fan (eventually).

I was scrambling here, and it’s a little after this time that I start insisting on talking to some of the PCs/Players on there own (with none of the other Players present) which of course didn’t help an already disjointed session.

I needed to isolate Lummins (Rob).

So, Lummins has lots of spells he wants to cast, he starts with a bit of Legend Lore on the Green Dragon Mask- just because this is the last of the Masks that the PCs have had sight of (sorta, it was a fake, of course) they’ve also seen the Black Dragon Mask remember, it was being worn by Rezmir. Lummins learns a few of the Mask’s abilities, and its purpose- most of the info is already known to the PCs/Lummins, but it’s good to have things confirmed.

Next the Priest of Lathander attempts to Scry Iskander (the renegade Dragon Cultist they’re off to rescue), it’s a long shot- the spell fails.

Next…

Sgt Bobby disappears.

Yep, you read that right.

On the evening of day three of the journey the PCs discover that Sgt B’s… well, gone- as is Elsa. His chamber is empty, and it doesn’t look like he has packed for the journey. Although, Hazirawn is missing but his armour and everything else is still here.

Which leaves the other PCs in a bit of a pickle.

Obviously around the gaming table Pete (playing Sgt Bobby) is saying nothing, just grinning back at his friends.

Later, after a little more investigation, mostly by Watt- it becomes clear that Sgt Bobby has not been in his room (or anywhere else on the Flying Lighthouse) for at least a day. So, he probably ‘disappeared’ yesterday.

The Flying Lighthouse is searched, the big lad and Elsa are nowhere to be found. The PCs even check on the Wyverns- there’s none missing, so he hasn’t just flown off somewhere.

The remaining PCs are therefore in a bit of a panic, although the session is struggling to keep on going at this point, eventually we move on…

*Day 4 aboard the Flying Lighthouse.*

Lummins Scrys Sgt Bobby, and quickly locates him- the big lad is butt-naked and badly beaten, chained to a wall in a dank and dark looking prison.

The Priest of Lathander, and several other PCs, watch the Sgt Bobby show intently for the ten minute duration of the spell, in the tail end of the ninth minute, with mere seconds to go a figure walks into the picture, a hooded and robed Red Wizard of Thay, and then the spell ends.

The PCs don’t see the Red Wizard’s face, only from the rear, and then in shadow.

Bugger!

Lummins immediately Scrys Sgt Bobby again, and it’s the same picture, well… almost. The Red Wizard of Thay has his/her back to the Scrying sensor. The guys figure the Red Wizard is talking quietly to Sgt Bobby, they can hear snippets of the conversation they overhear/learn the following-

1) The Red Wizard present is, from the sound of the voice, a man.

2) He’s asking Sgt Bobby about various events, basically what the Brothers of the First Light have been up to of late. Sgt Bobby is answering the guy, and as far as the PCs can tell he’s telling the truth. Sgt B looks to be a broken man.

3) The Red Wizard refers to Hazirawn, several times.

4) Towards the end of the spell’s duration (in the last thirty seconds) a second figure enters the image- it’s Orcaheart, and in the big Ice Hunter’s has hold of Hazirawn. He draws the blade across Sgt Bobby’s chest, the (evil?) necrotic weapon drinks deep of Sgt B’s blood.

All of this stuff would have been much cooler, of course, if the session wasn’t struggling to stay together.

The remaining Brothers immediately instigate a second search of the Flying Lighthouse, which takes a while- Orcaheart is, of course, nowhere to be found.

The PCs, after a brief chat, have two theories- either Rath Modar has got Sgt Bobby, or else someone in Thay has. The former is by far the favourite, that is until Bonecarver, at last, gets to have his say.

Remember Bonecarver, he’s the Shaman/Chief of the Ice Hunters previously of Oyaviggaton, and he and a few others of his kind are still aboard the Flying Lighthouse, they’re not keen on settling in Waterdeep.

So, Bonecarver tells his story, which you already know- basically Orcaheart and his sister, Elsa, ‘joined’ the tribe six months before the PCs turned up at their iceberg home. Orcaheart defeated the then Tribal Champion and claimed the position, several other warriors of the tribe objected to the outsider taking the top spot, so Orcaheart killed a couple more of them. Bonecarver and Barking Seal (the previous Chief, assassinated by Hotlips- Oops!) figured that the only way to resolve the situation (without more deaths) was to officially announce Orcaheart as the new Tribal Champion. The pair figured that Orcaheart and Elsa were the spies of their Dragon master, Old White Death.

The PCs could have had the above information for free ages past, but they always seemed to be too busy to chat with Bonecarver and/or the Ice Hunters.

So, this is what me and Pete (Sgt Bobby) have been working on.

*Day 5 aboard the Flying Lighthouse.*

Lummins Scrys on Sgt Bobby again, the situation is unchanged, the big guy is however now unconscious, or else asleep- he’s definitely alive.

And Pete is still saying nothing around the gaming table.

Just grinning.

Lummins Scrys Rath Modar (another long shot, although at least the Priest has seen Rath once or twice). The spell however ends in abject failure, Rath rolls a ‘20’ for his save, so for a little light entertainment I allow the Red Wizard to briefly glimpse who is Scrying on him (Lummins). There follows a large dollop of neural feedback and Lummins is left unconscious for the rest of the day.

This isn’t going as well as Lummins (Rob) thought.

Note, Lux is wary of using Contact Other Plane again, the only divination-like spell she possesses, mainly because it requires a DC 15 Int check or else bad things happen, for all her bright ideas Lux has an Int of 10.

She’s also called in plenty of favours recently from her other contacts, and her Warlock patron- so, that’s a bust.

It gets frustrating.

The PCs are trying to figure out if they should just attempt to Teleport to wherever it is that Sgt Bobby is being held, although the DM has advised them that this course of action is not without risk.

They’re stymied, and so decide to do… nothing.

*Day 6 aboard the Flying Lighthouse, arrival at Xonthal’s Tower.*

It falls apart…

Lummins is conscious at last, the Priest of Lathander Scrys on Sgt Bobby once more, he’s still chained to a wall, and more importantly still alive. Then he casts Commune, and the Priest of Lathander is put in contact with an avatar of his deity, actually a Deva by the name of Halogen. Note Halogen is keen to let Lummins know that he has met the Brothers of the First Light previously, he was the ball of pulsing light the guys met on the road to Parnast.

Halogen, as it turns out, is a ‘big fan’ of the guys.

So, that’s nice.

Lummins, using the Commune spell (three yes or no answers only), asks Halogen the following-

1) Is Sgt Bobby in Thay? YES.

Oh Bugger.

2) Is Rath Modar in Thay? NO.

Note Lummins (Rob) is of the opinion (before he asked the above questions) that Rath Modar is actually still working with the Red Wizards of Thay, the Red Wizards in fact are (possibly) the real enemy- there’s some massive twist in the end. I don’t know how he got here, but y’know- so be it.

Just for info Watt (Jackie) and Lux (Sandy) also believe that Rath Modar and the Dragon Cultists are holding Sgt Bobby, and that they’re going to use him as a bargaining chip.

Maybe to try and recover the Blue Dragon Mask, after the PCs rescue Iskander and grab it.

It’s funny the stories that Players make up to fill in the gaps when they’ve only seen part of the plot.

The clue stated previously, and several times, is that Hazirawn was manufactured in Thay, the blade has another master, Szass Tam.

I figured- think big.

But then we get to question three and remember I have got Rob (Lummins) in the kitchen for all of the above, and away from the gaming table and his friends. So, he’s scratching around for a third question.

The bastard.

Then he remembers the plot, as I say… the bastard.

He therefore asks, and this is pretty much how he said it, beautifully worded isn’t it-

3) “Oh, is the *real* Blue Mask Dragon-thingy in Xonthal’s Tower?” NO.

If he hadn’t have used the word ‘real’, I coulda got away with it.

Rob (Lummins) just looks at me, over the breakfast bar in his kitchen. “What do you mean- NO?” But the Commune spell is over, and besides “NO”, I believe, requires no further explanation.

So, I do a deal with Rob (Lummins). Not that I have much to offer him, except to try to keep the game (and the plot- such as it is) going.

So, we come to an agreement- Lummins is going to get a special DM favour (to be bartered for later, i.e. when Lummins really needs something). Rob therefore agrees to cast his spells in the order reported above, and that the revelation that the Blue Dragon Mask is NOT at Xonthal Tower only comes to light late on of the sixth day of travel…

That then is how it goes down- Lummins (Rob) keeps quiet, only revealing his Legend Lore spell results, and then his Scrying attempts, before finally letting the other PCs/Players know that they’re heading in the wrong direction at the very last minute.

I’ve always liked Rob/Lummins- he’s a great feller.

So, Lummins emerges from his chambers and tells his fellow adventurers that Rath Modar doesn’t have Sgt Bobby, the Red Wizards of Thay do- and that he’s in Thay somewhere. Furthermore Orcaheart (and most likely his sister- Elsa) are traitors and working for the Red Wizards. Orcaheart has also taken possession of Hazirawn.

Remarkably it’s this last fact that draws the biggest gasp from Lummins’ audience- all eyes turn to stare at a (grinning) Sgt Bobby.

Then, best bit for last, Lummins states that the real Blue Dragon Mask is not in Xonthal’s Tower, they’ve been had- again.

Maybe.

That however is the end of the session, as stated many times previously- it was a mess.

Just to make clear, the events above didn’t happen in the order I have presented them here, in reality Lummins cast his spells in a different order, and on different days to those listed above. Basically, he cast Commune on day four of the journey. The above changes to the narrative were ‘sorted out’ in the kitchen between me and Rob (Lummins), in an effort to make it all work.

The other PCs were (some of them) later brought in on the deal.

Not great, but there you have it…

See you next time.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #59 The Rise of Tiamat #18a Rescue at Xonthal’s Tower, maybe...

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 12
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 12
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 12
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 12
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 12

Prisoner of the Red Wizards of Thay-
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 12

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8*

This is session #59 of our game, but only session #18a of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

Warning, it gets a little tetchy before the calm.

So, the Brothers of the First Light (except for Sgt Bobby- see below) are aboard the Flying Lighthouse which is at present parked close to Xonthal’s Tower. The Flying Lighthouse is (as usual) hidden by a raging thunderstorm.

The PCs are in place to make their attempt to rescue Iskander, a Cult of the Dragon turncoat that has in his possession the Blue Dragon Mask, the bargaining chip (he believes) to buy his freedom. Or so the Brothers have been told.

However, Halogen- a Deva representative of Lathander has been in touch with Lummins, this via a Commune spell, and informed the Priest that the aforementioned *real* Blue Dragon Mask is not present at Xonthal’s Tower.

Actually, that’s not all Halogen has confirmed or denied- it also seems that Sgt Bobby has been captured (by Orcaheart and his sister, Elsa) and has been whisked away to Thay, where he is being held prisoner- possibly by Szass Tam, the big Red Wizard cheese (and Lich), ruler of the foul territory.

Note, if you’d not worked it out- the above events (the capturing of Sgt Bobby) is my version of the Additional Encounter which appears at the start of the module entitled Death at the Council. Elsa (Orcaheart’s sister) is a Succubus, while Orcaheart is… well, you’ll have to read on to find out. Regardless the pair have subdued Sgt B and whisked him off to Thay.

Also note I cleared all of this action with Pete (who plays Sgt Bobby) a while back, actually I made a deal with him, but we’ll probably get to that too.

Oh, and for the Death at the Council encounter, I just thought that if there’s a Succubus in the building then I’m going to throw her at one of the PCs rather than have the guys attempt to root her out. In yer face… rather than a second hand menace.

Now, read on…

Last session was a bust, Rob (Lummins) connived with me to make the narrative work, although the session itself was problematic and made even more mundane because of real-world issues. But we’re back on it now, and this time without interruptions.

The PC/Player fight is, to begin with- do we turn back around, head to Thay, or Waterdeep, or the Spine of the World mountains, or else… well, what do we do?

The verbal fracas between the Players (actually only three of them) that follows is made all the more bizarre because the Players have in total maybe a dozen different plans and suggestions, and eager points that they desperately need to make (which generally involves talking over each other).

We get nowhere and are none too fast about it.

It’s difficult to say where the session actually starts, and the argument stops, because the above topic has been flung around on e-mail for a while between the last session and this one.

Eventually, and I really do mean- eventually, we’re easily forty minutes into the session, and the kindly DM has informed the Players (several times) that the Flying Lighthouse is idling, they’re doing nothing in game time now, and at last there are maybe only two sides left to the argument (sorry, discussion) the Players are having.

Which are-

1) Let’s forget Xonthal’s Tower and go and rescue Sgt Bobby from Thay, and keep in mind Lord Volmer and his magic tent are still parked in the courtyard of the Flying Lighthouse. Also, Lux and Lummins have been to check and Lord V is keen to Teleport the PCs safely to Thay, so it’s a free ride and achievable in an instant (plus actual rescue time).

And...

2) Let’s go find out what’s going on at Xonthal’s Tower anyway, this second suggestion doesn’t even get mentioned when the argument about what comes next first kicks off. It’s only later, when Watt wants to know the exact wording of Lummins’ question (during the Commune spell) that this option starts to build a little momentum. Here’s the thing, Lummins (Rob) can’t remember the exact wording of his question regarding the presence (or absence) of the Blue Dragon Mask at Xonthal’s Tower.*

*Please keep in mind that when we started playing D&D 5e we, more or less, played every week; then- inevitably it dropped down to bi-weekly, at present we guarantee (by hook or by crook) to play twice every month, and have kept to the schedule so far. The problem with this is there are sometimes three weeks (or more between) sessions. Obviously, I record most of these sessions (including the last one) on an old Nagra, and when I forget to do so (or forget to just turn the bloody thing on) I make copious notes after the game.    
So, the arguments, such as they are- the fury’s gone, rumble on for a short while more until, eventually, the three PCs/Players arguing come to an agreement.

Note I said three PCs and Players in the above- Hotlips (played by Sandy) doesn’t much have an opinion, also Sgt Bobby (and therefore Pete) is in Thay, and therefore contents himself in either grinning or else sloping off to the garden to smoke while his colleagues debate the present situation.

So, an agreement- the deal is the Brothers are going to rescue Sgt Bobby (Teleporting to Thay), and then come back to the Flying Lighthouse and make a decision about Xonthal’s Tower, whether or not to venture in.

It’s all agreed.

That is until Pete (Sgt Bobby) wanders back to the gaming table, and as it turns out- he doesn’t want rescuing yet!

What?

Which is pretty much what the other Players said at the time around the table, only with more swearing.

Here’s the low-down, Pete has done a deal with me (the kindly DM) and has advanced Sgt Harald Hardaxe, his secondary PC, to Level 12. The surly Dwarf is (surprise, surprise) aboard the Flying Lighthouse. Basically, Pete fancies playing the Dwarf Fighter for a while, just to remind himself what (if anything) he’s missing. He’s been looking forward to it… for ages (well, for about three sessions).

Therefore, the last 10-15 minutes of the argument/discussion are wiped out in an instant.

The other Players are soon after persuaded, this after then kindly DM assures them that he will not move the timeline (for Tiamat’s arrival, or not) forward, until they have completed their investigation of the Tower, and the rescue (or not) of Iskander.

Basically, they can have the next bit at Xonthal’s Tower for free.

And thus, at last- after nearly an hour of bickering, it comes to pass.

Although it’s already time to order the Pizza, therefore while waiting for food to arrive, and then throughout the consumption of the feast the PCs land the away team, as stated above (with Sgt Harald swapped out for Sgt Bobby) and venture into Xonthal Tower village, a small (but well established) settlement that is situated just outside of the hedge maze that surrounds Xonthal’s Tower (proper).

The away team don’t bother with their Dragon Cult disguises, they decide they’re playing the part of the good guys. They spend a large proportion of the rest of the day (now they know they’re not against the clock, they’re kicking back) visiting various establishments in the village and talking to a variety of folk. They learn the following-

a) The villagers are very guarded, it takes high social skill checks, or else free spending to get them to say much at all.

b) The villagers are very much against the Dragon Cult (which they know have been attacking elsewhere on the Sword Coast), although at present they’re keeping their heads down.

c) Xonthal’s Tower has been inhabited (they’ve seen lights in and around the Tower) for almost a year now.

d) They’ve also heard unearthly noises coming from the Tower, particularly of late (the last few days).

e) The villagers where unaware that the present inhabitants of Xonthal’s Tower were members of the Dragon Cult (until the PCs told them). However, that also makes sense of the next bit…

f) Some of the villagers recall seeing (some of them on at least two occasions) a great Blue Dragon fly in and hover for a good long while up above the Tower.

g) The only way into the Tower of Xonthal is through the hedge maze.

This last fact is put to the test for a while, with a flying Lummins (and then also Lux and Watt) failing repeatedly to approach the Tower. The Tower, the PCs eventually decide (after a lot of helping from the kindly DM), exists on another plane of existence.

In short, the only way in is through the hedge maze, as they had already been told.

Therefore, they approach the area and see the following scene play out…

A Human male dressed in black robes stands on the balcony of Xonthal’s Tower, waving something over his head. It's hard to make out details from this distance, but it might be the Blue Dragon Mask (then again, it might not).

"Heroes," the figure screams, "they saw you in the village! I've taken the mask, but they'll realize it's missing within minutes! Look for me beneath the tower, for it's the only place I have a chance to hide. This is the key that will let you teleport into the dungeon." As he speaks, the figure holds aloft a second item-some sort of glimmering, white object.* "I will leave it behind after I use it, but others may find it before you do."

*I didn’t want the PCs to know that the key they needed was hourglass shaped, I wanted them to have to work a little harder.

The speaker suddenly looks over his shoulder as another figure dashes out onto the balcony. A flash of blades and spell-fire erupts. Then the figure who spoke pitches his attacker over the railing before dashing back inside.

Dun-dun-derr…

The Brothers of the First Light, rush into the hedge maze.

But that, already, is the first half of the session done.

See you in the next bit.

Sorry, but that's what happened- Players!


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #59 The Rise of Tiamat #18b Rescue at Xonthal’s Tower, really.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 12
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 12
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 12
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 12
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 12

Prisoner of the Red Wizards of Thay-
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 12

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8*

This is session #59 of our game, but only session #18b of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

The Brothers of the First Light, rush into the hedge maze. This mainly because Pete fancies playing Sgt Harald Hardaxe for a while, and also because the kindly GM has given the Players the green light, the Brothers know (or else believe) that the *real* Blue Dragon Mask is not at Xonthal’s Tower.

However, I have assured them that their actions here will not impact the timeline of events played out elsewhere (ostensibly we’re talking about the summoning of Tiamat here).

So, through the hedge maze and to Xonthal’s Tower to rescue the Dragon Cult turncoat- Iskander, let’s see how it plays out.

The first thing to note is the hedge maze is well maintained, this in contrast to the overgrown version that Lummins (et al) saw when they attempted to fly over the obstacle, a by-product Lux states (after a nice Arcana check) of the fact that the hedge maze and the Tower exist on some parallel plane.






A short walk in and the Brothers encounter an open area with eight exits, arranged at the eight points of the compass. Just to mark clear- north, north east, east, south east, south, south west, west and north west. There’s a sundial (gnomon) in the centre of the clearing- and nothing else, it therefore gets investigated. The sun’s shadow on the gnomon points north, which is odd because it shouldn’t be- the sun is actually setting. It’s dusk.

“We follow the arrow” Sgt Harald states, and if Pete can work it out…

The Brothers of the First Light rush north, and through more windy hedge maze passages- although this passage has no other exits, they dash eventually into a second clearing, the mirror of the first- with eight more exits and another sundial.

The sun’s shadow on the gnomon points north… and east.

There follows a short debate- do we split the party? Half head north, half head east… or do we go north east- the way in-between. After less than two minutes chatter the Brothers have made their decision- they head north east.

Then another short hustle through the hedge maze and what do you know, they’re in another identical clearing. Only in this one the sun on the gnomon points north, south east & south west. The debate between the Brothers (and the Players) lasts less than thirty seconds- they tramp south, at speed.

A minute later, after yet another uninterrupted hedge maze passage is… you guessed it, a fourth clearing, and soon after- confusion.

The shadows on the sundial point to the north east, south east, south west & north west. It takes a while (just over three minutes, so not really a while) but eventually Hotlips the Halfling Rogue states- “X marks the spot”, and then steps into the sundial- she disappears.

A couple of the Brothers hesitate for a while, maybe another minute of prevarication, before they too climb into the gnomon- and appear in another unbroken passage of the hedge maze, which when followed… you guessed it again, leads into a fifth (the final, but the PCs don’t know this) identical clearing.

The shadows on the gnomon here point in all eight directions of the compass.

This foxes the PCs for a while, to the point that Sgt Harald tries to climb into the sundial again- this obviously doesn’t work, and the surly Dwarven Fighter falls on his ass.

Lux, Lummins and Watt pretty much all figure it out at the same time- the only thing left that they’ve not stepped into is the hedge of the maze itself. Watt leads the way, and instantly vanishes from sight- the Brothers rush to follow and find themselves, mere seconds later, at the foot of Xonthal’s Tower.

“That was easy”, Lux states, and the DM is forced to concur.

The hedge maze took the PCs/Players approx. thirty minutes (real-world) to get through, but less than half of that time was spent actually trying to figure out which direction to go next. In truth, at least around this table, it did seem a little easy- but, I suppose, there’s good reason for that.

So, Xonthal Tower clearing- and the Brothers investigations begin again, in short this is what they quickly discover-

1) The dead body of a robed Dragon Cultists- the guy that Iskander (presumably) threw from the balcony above, the corpse has a few coins but nothing else of interest.

2) A straight path that runs from the clearing back out to the village, “the easy exit”, as Lux states.

3) There are no doors into the tower itself.

4) There is however an active Teleportation Circle within the clearing, identified by Lux with a little help from Watt.

5) The balcony of the tower is also inaccessible, it is surrounded by some sort of force-field, this nugget comes courtesy of Lummins who flies up to investigate. The Priest of Lathander also spots movement in the chamber beyond the balcony- several more robe wearing Cultists, he thinks. Lummins flies up and out of the way before he’s spotted.

6) Last up. further investigations by Lummins during his aerial reconnaissance discerns that there’s some sort of lens mounted device on the roof of the tower, he cannot however approach too close, it seems the force-field extends all around the Tower.

There follows a further five minutes chatter before all five Brothers step into the Teleportation Circle, all posed at the ready for attack, and… BLINK, they appear on a small dais situated in what they presume is a chamber within the tower (it is).





The circular stone chamber’s walls and ceiling are etched with a variety of geometric designs (which Lux, the only one interested, fails to identify). Also, in the chamber is a meeting table surrounded by comfy chairs, a series of shelves (holding a variety of mundane items) and about fifteen feet above a pair of balconies which jut out into the room- positioned above and to either side of the arrival point.

Investigations continue, and yet another body is discovered- hidden under the table, and another robed Cultist, a woman- killed by a Poisoned blade. The Brothers spend some time searching the shelves, and beneath the table, and with Lummins flying up to the balconies- each holds a quintet of chairs, they're just raised seating/viewing areas. The Brothers find nothing, that is until Watt heads back to the dais they Teleported into and discovers a variety of odd shaped sigils on the wall there.

The Brothers quickly figure out that the sigils represent (probably) other areas within the tower, basically press one and… BLINK, off they pop.

Which leads to more questions, ostensibly it boils down to-

a) What do the various symbols mean? Where do they Teleport to? The symbols depicted are- a chair, two chairs, an upside-down ‘L’, a rectangle, a flame, a star, a square, an hourglass and a triangle pointing to the right.

b) Should we all get into the Teleporter at the same time, or should we send someone ahead (for which read Hotlips)?

The PCs remember that the Cultist on the balcony (Iskander?) brandished some sort of key, but they were too far away to tell what shape the key was. Of secondary concern- do they need keys to operate the teleporter?

However- they soon figure, the answer to this will become apparent, if and when they try to use the Teleporter.

The chatter continues for a while until decisions are made, all of the Brothers will be teleporting together, and their first selection is the upside-down ‘L’. The reason, you ask, because it looks like it could be to the balcony.

BLINK.

And the PCs are suddenly stood inside a circular metal chamber, there are (almost) the same (Teleportation) symbols (but not the ‘two chairs’- odd) set into the wall behind them- thankfully the chamber has a door ahead. Hotlips sneaks out to investigate and steps out into a magically lit corridor, she’s ten feet away from a robed Cultist who is backing out of another unseen chamber, calling out- “There’s nothing here, let’s try…” At which point the Cultist suddenly shuffles left a step, and then collapses- the Halfling Rogue’s crossbow bolt having passed ear-to-ear, almost, the bolt lodges there (a Crit).





Just for info there are six (now five) Cultists and two Cult Fanatics on this level of the tower, all with MAX HP, of course.

A second later a concerned Cult Fanatic steps into the doorway, sees his dead colleague and Hotlips standing close by. The shouting and screaming begins- the Fanatic’s Spiritual Weapon (a curved dagger) suddenly appears and stabs Hotlips. The Cultist fires up his Shield of Faith and then backs into the chamber, screaming loudly for his friends.

Oh, and the Brothers are not dressed like Cultists, they didn’t want to.

Sgt Harald Hardaxe shoves his way out of the metal Teleport chamber, pushes Hotlips aside and then heads towards the sound of the screaming Cult Fanatic, into a messy (recently searched?) bedchamber- he hits the guy twice with his magical battleaxe, but that doesn’t shut him up.

Watt and Lux follow Harald, the Bard bow in hand, he sinks an arrow into another Cultist who dashes into the bedchamber, but the screams and shouts are spreading- there are plenty more Cultists here it seems. Lux hits the newly arrived Cultist with an Eldritch Blast- it dies, and then hits the Cult Fanatic with another Blast, its bloodied.

A second Cult Fanatic creeps up on Hotlips, Shield of Faith switched on and Spiritual Weapon set to play- Hotlips is stabbed again. More Cultists come running, and suddenly Hotlips is facing down a Fanatic and four Cultists back out in the central corridor, although…

Last to exit the metal Teleport chamber is Lummins, he’s trapped in the passage with the Cultists and Hotlips. The Priest of Lathander summons his radiant Spirit Guardians, and then goes nuclear with Radiance of the Dawn (and then rolls 19 radiant damage). Three Cultists and the badly wounded Cult Fanatic are all sent to their graves.

Overkill.

Seconds later Hotlips cuts down another Cultist, and then fires a crossbow bolt into the face of the second Cult Fanatic (and another Crit) it too dies screaming.

The encounter is over rather quickly, and Lummins has to cancel his Spirit Guardians before he’s had use of it, a brief search around the area- more ransacked bedchambers reveals this level of the tower is now empty. The Cultists are searched (as are the revealed bedchambers), and a little more coin is found.

However, the upside-down ‘L’ symbol clearly didn’t indicate the balcony area, time to try again.

The Brothers cram back into the Teleport chamber and select a different sigil- the star symbol this time, they figure this is the top of the tower (they’re not wrong).

Oh, and they ready actions for when they appear- just in case.

They’re smart fellows.

BLINK.





And in the centre of the chamber is a massive telescope array, the rest of the mechanism that Lummins spotted previously poking through the top of the tower (when he was flying around inspecting the place).

The Brothers are taken aback (“Oh. WOW!”).

Lummins, Lux and Watt forget themselves and head forward to inspect the huge mechanism, the shelves and cupboards around the device are packed with other astrological paraphernalia- the chamber seems to be otherwise empty.

At which point a Dragon Cult Wizard (Jorgen Pawl) opens the door (he was on the balcony), he’s seen enough- these guys are not fellow Dragon Cultists, screw the telescope, he drops an Ice Storm into the chamber (pretty much covering all of it).

Several Players scream.

Lux takes the full force of the freezing cold hail, while Hotlips scurries behind the telescope and avoids hurt entirely- the other Brothers suffer only slightly (they make their saves). The fight begins in earnest, as the Dragon Cult Wizard (Jorgen Pawl) ducks back out on to the balcony.

Watt, dodging falling hailstones, follows the Wizard out- and discovers there are three Cult Fanatics, as well as the Cult Wizard on the balcony. The Bard screams for his friends, and then enhances a Thunderwave spell and unleashes it on the Cult Wizard, who is hurt and slammed against the railing of the balcony. Alas the Cult Fanatic standing beside the Wizard is less fortunate, the Dragon Cultist is flung over the edge of the balcony and falls to his death.

Lummins (Flying) follows the Bard outside but is out of actions, the Cult Wizard pulls out all of the stops and hits the Priest of Lathander with a Cone of Cold, he's merely chilled, and buffeted a little.

At the same time, within the observatory chamber the freezing hail stops falling.

The two remaining Cult Fanatics try to tag Lux with Inflict Wounds spells, one succeeds, and then both attempt (but fail) to stab the Bard with their newly conjured Spiritual Weapons.

Moments later Sgt Harald scurries out onto the balcony and with an Action Surge hits the Cult Wizard with his magical battleaxe. Hotlips arrives on the scene a mere second later and stabs her magical rapier into the Cult Wizard (with yet another Crit, for 56 damage) and that’s all she wrote for Jorgen Pawl, he’s dead.

Watt basically tries the same trick again, this time attempting to Thunderwave the two Cult Fanatics attacking him off the balcony, he’s half right- one of the foul Cultists is sent over the edge and to his death. The other just thumps back into the railing. The Bard offers the Cultist to surrender but the Fanatic just keeps on screaming threats.

Lummins hits the Fanatic with a pair of Scorching Rays, while Lux follows up with her Eldritch Blasts- and two more hits.

The badly bloodied Fanatic (on 4 HP) flings himself at Lux, another Inflict Wounds and now the Warlock is bloodied and beyond (great damage roll 3d10 = 10, 10, 8).

At which point Sgt Harald stomps over and slices the poor bastard in half.

Encounter over.

Short but very sweet.

The bad guys in the tower are just going to unload on the PCs, they’re terrified of what’s going on here.

I know that Jorgen Pawl is supposed to be a Dracolich guy, but I just wanted the bad guys in Xonthal’s Tower to be all out for themselves, they want to capture Iskander, but they’re as intent on defending their lair.

The Cultists and the observatory chamber are searched, there are a number of mundane astrological items, and notebooks, and old (and new) star charts- a treasure trove, for someone interested in the study of the heavens.

Which Lummins is.

The item that really interests the Brothers however is the hourglass-shaped key that is found on the body of the Dragon Cult Wizard (Jorgen Pawl). Now they recognise it, this is what Iskander (maybe) was clutching up on the balcony earlier.

Next stop… wherever the hourglass-shaped key takes them, there’s a matching symbol on the teleport circle.

But first a short rest in the observatory, with Hotlips and Sgt Harald standing next to the teleporter- in case someone tries to ‘port in.

Which they do… but that’s for next time.

A much better session this one, and although the fun has kinda gone out of the PCs exploration of Xonthal’s Tower they enjoyed the hedge maze, as short as it was, and they’re enjoying their time within the Tower, so far.

Just to note, Pete had the following to say about the differences between Sgt Harald and Sgt Bobby, the former has, his words, “a shed load more hit points”, but “can’t hit for EXPLETIVE”, and does, “EXPLETIVE all damage”.

So, he’s missing Sgt Bobby (and Hazirawn) already.

Next time.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Have been reading this over the last couple of weeks and have now sadly caught up. Particularly enjoying the OOC comments. Keep it up!


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> Have been reading this over the last couple of weeks and have now sadly caught up. Particularly enjoying the OOC comments. Keep it up!




I promise to.

Not seen your smiley biscuit face for many a year... although, I'm a semi-old git these days, so forgive me if we spoke two weeks back and I have since forgotten. That's a thing now- for me.

I think I've written up most of the rest of this campaign, oddly, I've had a little extra time on my hands of late.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

You're not mistaken. I followed your "Disunited Kingdoms" thread*, but never really got into the 4e one. And I'm a fully old git these days.

You stay safe and well too.



* A title that seems horribly prescient given the (real world) events of the last few years.


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> You're not mistaken. I followed your "Disunited Kingdoms" thread*, but never really got into the 4e one. And I'm a fully old git these days.
> 
> You stay safe and well too.
> 
> 
> 
> * A title that seems horribly prescient given the (real world) events of the last few years.




I have no idea what my 'Disunited Kingdoms' thread is, or indeed was- and I've just been back through 19 pages of forum posts/threads started, and then 10 pages of the Story Hour Index- are you sure that was one of mine?

Although, see previous, re Old Git.

Oh, and have you seen my slippers, because they're gone too?

Toodles.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

I thought that it was one of yours ... with names that were puns on real UK place, like Ghoul and the Isle of Wights.

Maybe it was not you though - I can barely remember what I watched or read yesterday most of the time, let alone several years ago.

No idea where your slippers are, sorry.* I'd offer you mine but I don't know where they are either.

Cheers


But have you looked under the settee - that's where my wife's usually are.


----------



## Richards

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> But have you looked under the settee - that's where my wife's usually are.



That sentence sure would have a different meaning without the apostrophe!

Johnathan


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> I thought that it was one of yours ... with names that were puns on real UK place, like Ghoul and the Isle of Wights.
> 
> Maybe it was not you though - I can barely remember what I watched or read yesterday most of the time, let alone several years ago.
> 
> No idea where your slippers are, sorry.* I'd offer you mine but I don't know where they are either.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> But have you looked under the settee - that's where my wife's usually are.




Now I want that to be one of mine... but, I don't know- I vaguely remember drawing a map of the UK and making a campaign there- with name changes like the ones you described. I seem to remember the drawing of the map being more fun than the actual campaign.

Surely that was back in the day when ENWorld, meant Eric Noah- apologies if the spelling's bad.

I thought you popped up (but I've not checked- time's an issue) in this one-









						The Lost Boys vs The Sunless Citadel
					

The Lost Boys vs The Sunless Citadel  The scene is set, four newbies to the game of Dungeons & Dragons, children of friends, they are from left to right; Jake (10 years old), James (also 10), Alec (12) and Pat (9)- you know there’s going to be trouble.  And thus it begins the first session of...




					www.enworld.org
				




But it could have been this one-









						The Goodman Gang in The Mysterious Tower
					

Dungeon Crawl Classics #0 Legends are Made, not Born An Adventure for 0 Level Characters   Here follows another story hour, my main game- you can catch the party of newbies I DM at The Lost Boys Vs. The Sunless Citadel (see below) however, go on, you might like it. Unlike that game the players...




					www.enworld.org
				




Apologies for the shameless plug for old SHs.

Thanks for playing a while, there's a new SH starting soon, and I've not decided how to play it yet (because the game's only one session in) but I think I'll revisit the above and try for something a little more like the previous.

Although, I also like th chat from my side of the DMs screen- perhaps I'll try to combine both.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Richards said:


> That sentence sure would have a different meaning without the apostrophe!
> 
> Johnathan



One's definitely enough!


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Goonalan said:


> Now I want that to be one of mine... but, I don't know- I vaguely remember drawing a map of the UK and making a campaign there- with name changes like the ones you described. I seem to remember the drawing of the map being more fun than the actual campaign.
> 
> Surely that was back in the day when ENWorld, meant Eric Noah- apologies if the spelling's bad.
> 
> I thought you popped up (but I've not checked- time's an issue) in this one-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lost Boys vs The Sunless Citadel
> 
> 
> The Lost Boys vs The Sunless Citadel  The scene is set, four newbies to the game of Dungeons & Dragons, children of friends, they are from left to right; Jake (10 years old), James (also 10), Alec (12) and Pat (9)- you know there’s going to be trouble.  And thus it begins the first session of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.enworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it could have been this one-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Goodman Gang in The Mysterious Tower
> 
> 
> Dungeon Crawl Classics #0 Legends are Made, not Born An Adventure for 0 Level Characters   Here follows another story hour, my main game- you can catch the party of newbies I DM at The Lost Boys Vs. The Sunless Citadel (see below) however, go on, you might like it. Unlike that game the players...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.enworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the shameless plug for old SHs.
> 
> Thanks for playing a while, there's a new SH starting soon, and I've not decided how to play it yet (because the game's only one session in) but I think I'll revisit the above and try for something a little more like the previous.
> 
> Although, I also like th chat from my side of the DMs screen- perhaps I'll try to combine both.
> 
> Stay safe and well.
> 
> Cheers goonalan




Yeah, if I'm not making Disunited Kingdoms up completely it was probably the ENWorld of a couple of incarnations ago.

I think I recall both those other storyhours vaguely - I'll have to (re)read them (not that I actually need more distractions from work, but ...)

Cheers


----------



## Nthal

Goonalan said:


> Apologies for the shameless plug for old SHs.




I wouldn't know which ones I should read, if someone doesn't plug them    And considering I have more time with this COVID madness, its either reading yours, or starting to write a fork of my current one.,


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #60 The Rise of Tiamat #19a Elementals Go Home!

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 12
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 12
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 12
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 12
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 12

Prisoner of the Red Wizards of Thay-
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 12

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8*

This is session #60 of our game, but only session #19a of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

This was a great (GREAT!) session, but mostly in the second half.

The Brothers of the First Light are in Xonthal’s Tower, battling Cult Fanatics and Mages in order to rescue Iskander (a Cult of the Dragon turncoat) who has the Blue Dragon Mask in his grasp.

The PCs however know that the Blue Dragon Mask located here is another fake- although, a little doubt still exists for a few of the Players, this could be another DM trick- this could actually be the real Blue Dragon Mask. It’s mostly Lux (Sandy) that thinks this, sometimes Players just get caught up in their own version of the story/plot.

Good.

So, they’re looking for Iskander, who is in the strange basement beneath the Tower (he told them this)- and now they’ve found a glimmering key- which he also showed to the Brothers earlier, when they spotted him on the balcony of the tower. The Brothers are therefore ready to put it to the test, after a short rest, of course.

But I’m not playing ball.

Forty or so minutes into their relax time and the Teleporter buzzes and six more Cult Fanatics (on MAX HP) spill into the chamber and straight into the fight.

Please remember I play Cult Fanatics as hot-blooded screaming, spellcasting, maniacs- there’s something about the word fanatic that makes me want to do that.

However, Sgt Harald and Hotlips are on stand-by, the pair are watching the Teleporter for the arrival of potential enemies, and their shouts and screams (and bloody attacks) alert the rest of the Brothers to the fracas.

The point of doing this (from a DMs POV) is to frustrate the bastards (and use up their resources), the PCs rest is disturbed- therefore no healing, and of course- to keep the buggers on their toes. I employed the same tactics in the Flying Lighthouse, when they first went there i.e. before they effectively owned it.





The first Cult Fanatic, its Shield of Faith buzzing, launches itself off the Teleporter and stabs at Hotlips in a frenzy, the Halfling Rogue ducks and dances, and avoids the Cultist’s dagger.

A second (also Shielded) Fanatic tries to get at Sgt Harald with an Inflict Wounds spell, but the screaming Cultist can’t find an inch of the heavily armoured Dwarf’s flesh to touch.

Hotlips drops a shoulder and then scurries left to Sgt Harald’s side, and skewers the Fanatic there with her magical rapier (and Sneak Attack), the babbling Cultist is not quite bloodied.

Then it’s time to unleash Sgt Harald (Pete’s new/old ride), the Dwarf Fighter swings high and well-well wide (‘1’) but then connects with his next mighty shot with his battleaxe (‘20’ = Crit). The Cultist Fanatic is all but broken, and so Sgt Harald does it again (‘20’ = Crit, two in a row).

The Cult Fanatic is eviscerated.

Pete (playing Sgt H) does several laps of the gaming table, hands in the air (like he just don’t care) and whooping like a 7-year old who has had too many sugary treats.

He’s 50 years old, it’s just so unbecoming.

To make matters worse Sgt Harald then rushes into the remaining scrum of newly arrived Fanatics (four of them) that are just stepping off the Teleporter. He begins screaming Dwarven insults (which they don’t understand) in their faces. It’s very Intimidating.

Pete, it seems, has got a new lease of life.

Oh, EXPLETIVE. That’s good.

The four Cult Fanatics surrounding Sgt H attempt to shut the Dwarf up, the quartet attack with blades, Spiritual Weapons (two of them) and Inflict Wounds spells, and a pair of them have already got their Shield of Faith spells going.

The result of which is one measly hit, a dagger slice for five desultory hit points of damage.

Pete is unbearable.

The the rest of the odd squad turn up and make their feelings known.

Lummins flies up and circles around the telescope- so he can see the action, and then unleashes his Radiance of the Dawn, and only one of the five Fanatics makes their save, they’re all hurting. Worse still I have five Concentration checks to make, for their various ongoing spells, I pass one of them.

There’s a pattern forming.

Possibly a spiral downwards, keep that in mind for later (the other half of this session).

 The last of newly arrived Fanatics dashes at Lux and is thumped in the back en route to the Warlock by Sgt H- the Dwarf’s on fire (not actually on fire you understand, he just keeps rolling high, the bastard). The Cultist however makes it to the witch (Lux) and grabs her with an Inflict Wounds spell, Lux’s smile doesn’t falter, my damage roll 3d10 = ‘1’, ‘1’ & ‘2’.

This is a stupid game.

Lux reacts with a Hellish Rebuke and when the fire goes out on the Fanatic he’s bloodied.

Then the Warlock steps away from the Cultist, who swishes his dagger wildly at her- and misses, and fires two Eldritch Blasts into the fellow, lifting the Fanatic ten feet into the air and smashing him against the wall of the observatory.

Every bone broken in his body the Cultist falls (ten feet to the floor) dead.

Sandy (playing Lux) mimics Pete and does her own lap of the gaming table, whooping like a clown.

This is a stupid, stupid game.

Not content the Warlock fires a third Eldritch Blast into one of the four Fanatics still hassling Sgt Harald.

Hotlips rushes in to help Sgt H, and skewers another Fanatic dead with her rapier (and Sneak Attack), and then for good measure spins a dagger out into the face of a second Cultist (and rolls max damage).

Boy, is this encounter going badly.

Sgt Harald enters a battleaxe fury, he swings and misses, and then… and then… the big hairy bastard Crits twice in a row once more, a Fanatic is decapitated, while a second Cultist is left holding his guts in, and only just alive.

Watt fires an arrow into the only other Cult Fanatic left standing.

The Cult Fanatics are however… well, fanatical (I’m playing these guys kamikaze style)- the remaining pair Shield of Faith up, and then both attempt to tag Sgt H with their Inflict Wounds spells- not a chance, the armoured Dwarf is too well protected, and keeps the Cult duo at bay with his nasty battleaxe.

Lummins, half-heartedly, hurls a Sacred Flame into one of the two Cult Fanatics still standing.

DM Note- when the Cleric starts casting Cantrips (unless it’s low level play) then the fight is over.

Lux however is all business, the Warlock unleashes three more Eldritch Blasts in quick succession, and blows the two remaining Cult Fanatics into ragged chunks of bloody torn flesh.

She’s a very bad lady.

But, y’know, all business when it comes to killing.

Note Lux’s Eldritch Blast now has a ten-foot push element to it, she’s spamming this button, she loves it.

The encounter is over.

The bodies are searched, although at least two of them have been reduced to smeared viscera, then the corpses (et al) are taken outside and thrown off the balcony- don’t ask me why, the PCs/Players are in a funny mood tonight. All that’s found on the fallen foes is a handful of gold and silver.

The Brothers of the First Light are however going nowhere yet, they’re committed to taking a short rest, and so… for all my earlier threats, I let them- I don’t have enough enemies left in the tower to keep wasting them here.

So, rest, and healing- time for their super-powers to recharge.

Then the glowing hourglass-shaped key taken from the Cult Mage (Jorgen Pawl) last session is brought out and touched to the hourglass sigil on the Teleporter, and…

BLINK.

The Brothers appear in another chamber, this one without light, that is until Lathander- in the shape of Lummins intervenes, and then we’re exploring again, with Hotlips (as usual) checking the way ahead.

But first up, Sgt Harald’s Dwarven senses are tingling- he’s certain that the chamber the Brothers are now in is underground, they’re in the basement, and on their way.

The Players are grinning like loons.

There’s a fair amount of that this session.

The arrival chamber is empty except for the bodies of three more dead Cultists, and (of course) the Teleporter. The corpses are briefly investigated- one has been stabbed to death, the other two killed by force magic, possibly. A little more coin is found and mostly pocketed by the very sly Hotlips.

There’s a blood trail leading into the next chamber- a wrecked rest room, with a table and several chairs, smashed and broken, and liberally strewn around the room, all is chaos here- there’s also blood and flesh on the walls, floor and even a little on the ceiling. Worryingly standing guard, seemingly, in the ruined and bloody chamber are a trio of large Elementals- two ten-foot-tall earthen hulks (Earth Elementals, obviously) and behind the pair a similarly sized column of quietly roaring (oxymoron?) fire (a Fire Elemental).

“Don’t take another step.” Watt cautions and Hotlips obeys, the Brothers of the First Light do not enter the chamber.

They do however take a real good look around, there’s lots more gore in the chamber, more Cultists died here, and a single set of bloody footsteps heading into the corridor north.

There are also dozens of scrolls and books strewn about the room, all either singed or torn or battered and bloody, and trampled underfoot. There is however an intact large (closed) chest over the far side of the chamber, resting on its side- on the floor.





But how to get rid of the Elemental guards?

It takes a while (about twenty minutes of chatter) but the Brothers figure it out, and so- Lummins casts Tongues on Lux, and then the Warlock uses her Mystic Arcanum- Mass Suggestion, and tells the three conjured Elementals to, “Leave this place, never to return, your duty is done here.”

My saving throws for the Elementals are, and in this exact order- ‘3’, then ‘2’, then ‘1’. The Elementals therefore depart, the last guy to go- the Fire Elemental (save = ‘1’) favours the Brothers with dopey wave and a daft goofy grin (sorta) before leaving. Like the thick (but harmless) kid who always sits at the back of the class (once upon a time, I was he).

That was easy- encounter over.

Hotlips cautiously steps into the broken chamber, nothing happens, the Rogue therefore makes a beeline for the chest, while the rest of the Brothers follow in and start examining the rest of the room and its contents.

A minute or so later and Hotlips fails to find the trap on the newly discovered chest- with a ‘1’, a sudden burst of magical energy encompassing all five adventurers, they’re hit with a Slow spell.

Only Lux and Lummins fail to save against the magic, however the Slow effect is not much of an inconvenience, both pass their follow-up saves less than ten seconds later.

The Brothers shrug off the mishap and get back to business.

The chest is eventually opened by Hotlips, there are a trio of Elemental Protection (Fire & Earth) scrolls within- a bit late. The rest of the chamber is likewise searched, the papers and books are beyond salvage, but look to be mundane and not magical in nature, anyway.

At which point the Pizza arrives and we’re at our usual mid-session break, and the joy around the gaming table knows no bounds. The Players are all very happy campers at the moment, reliving their victory (massacre) versus the Cult Fanatics, and telling each other how clever they are for figuring a way to send the Elementals home.

Gah!

Stupid game.

But, more of it next time.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #60 The Rise of Tiamat #19b Sgt Harald Pops Out of Existence.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 12
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 12
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 12
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 12
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 12

Prisoner of the Red Wizards of Thay-
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 12

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8*

This is session #60 of our game, but only session #19b of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

The Brothers of the First Light are beneath Xonthal’s Tower, looking to find and then rescue Iskander (a Cult of the Dragon turncoat) who has the Blue Dragon Mask in his grasp.

The PCs however know that the Blue Dragon Mask here is another fake- although, Lux (Sandy) still believes that it could all turn out for the best in the end. In short, she thinks that I (your kindly DM) am double bluffing them, and that somehow the Blue Dragon Mask here is going to turn out to be the real thing.

Hope’s a funny thing.

SPOILER ALERT- the Blue Dragon Mask here is a fake.

In the interest of full disclosure.

The PCs are actually mostly playing through Xonthal’s Tower because Pete fancies playing Sgt Harald Hardaxe, so- there’s that.

But let’s just get on, the Pizza’s finished and there’s a blood trail (actually bloody footsteps) heading north from the chamber previously inhabited by the three Elemental guards. Hotlips scuttles ahead, however there’s also a short passage to the north west- ending at a plain door. The bloody footsteps are quickly forgotten about, and the Halfling is redirected here. The chamber beyond the unlocked door is a Wizard’s Lab (with lots of equipment and books), and complete with a (stationary) swirling whirlwind (about ten feet across, and the same high) at the far end of the chamber.

Cautiously the Halfling Rogue creeps in, followed soon after (when it’s deemed safe) by Lux, Lummins and Watt- Sgt H is left to guard the door and the corridor beyond.

There are a clutch of shimmering sparkling gems caught in the strange swirling column of air.

Hmm, the stupid thing, Lux and Watt think (and then say)- would be to try to get the gems out of the vortex. There follows a bit more chat, and then finally a decision- nah, let’s leave it.

The rest of the chamber is very cautiously investigated, it seems to be a mixture of mundane (alchemical/magical theory) papers, and other associated (but also mundane) lab equipment. In short, nothing to get excited about- apart from the swirling strangeness.

The Brothers therefore shut the door behind them, north it is…

The corridor descends a long and increasingly dark (at first) flight of stairs, note- I made this set of stairs much longer, and therefore, deeper (as it were). Then the twinkle of lights ahead, and… stars.

Or, as it should be- “My God, it’s full of stars!”

The corridor continues into space, or as I described to the PCs/Players- at the bottom of the stairs on the right-hand side of the passage is a doorway, all as normal, however ten feet beyond the doorway the passage disappears, or else ceases to exist.

Beyond the jagged stone end to the passageway are the heavens, the glittering lights of stars and far off worlds, and every now and then a comet or meteor whizzes by…

Ohhh, my…

Maybe fifty feet, and/or a world/lifetime away, across the shimmering twinkling starfield, the corridor continues…

Lots of expletives follow this description of the situation.

But before we get too far into it, there’s another doorway. The Brothers are very keen to check this out, even if only to put off the question- how the EXPLETIVE are we going to get across that?

The door opens into a beautifully appointed circular (and domed) study-cum-library, with bookshelves on every wall- all equipped with ladders, in the centre of the chamber is an ornate (and very big and expensive) desk strewn with papers, maps and charts.

The chamber is investigated, it quickly becomes apparent that there are lots of ‘expert level’ books here. Given time the PCs (at least the learned three- Lux, Lummins and Watt) would like to spend a while going through the collection and taking what they need.

But, not now.

Reluctantly (for three of the PCs) the Brothers leave the room and are back into the silent hallway that ends in… space.

How to do this?

Well, the Brothers start with the simple/easy solution. A sturdy rope is tied around Hotlip’s waist (and then grabbed by Sgt H and Lummins) and then the Halfling is told to scamper forward. After a bit of grimacing, she does… and walks swiftly across the space-scape without interruption.

Note, as stated in the module I made a meteor attack on Hotlips en route to the other side, but I rolled a ‘1’, so decided just to tell the PCs that several distant meteors flash by.

Whooooo… that’s nice.

So, now there’s a rope tether to the other side.

Next across, and fastened to the rope, is Sgt Harald- the tank, the PCs/Players figure that if Sgt H can get to the other side then the other PCs should be able to do it easily.

Sgt H has a Dexterity of, from memory, ‘8’.

I lied, I just went and looked it up, Sgt H has a Charisma of ‘8’, his Dexterity is ‘12’.

So, off goes Sgt H- and he’s barely ten feet into his journey when he’s hit full force by a meteor about half his size, he’s hurt and knocked clean off the ‘walkway’.

He falls- at the same moment Hotlips (one end) and Lummins (the other) brace themselves and hold fast to the rope, to no effect- it quickly becomes apparent that the rope has been broken by the comet’s impact.

As I stated earlier… he (Sgt Harald, that is) falls.

Screaming, and quickly out of sight.

At which point Pete (playing Sgt H) is stood up at his end of the gaming table, gripping the wood like his life depends upon it, and glaring at me.

How to defuse the situation?

“Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!”

Sgt H falls from top to bottom, again- and once more the Dwarf quickly descends out of sight.

And then…

“Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!”

Sgt H falls by, yet again.

Which gets the smile I’m fishing for, and Pete relaxes.

But only for a second- Lummins (he’s the eagle-eyes of the group)  shuffles out onto the strange space-walkway, just a few steps, and then watches as Sgt H comes around again- the Bard follow’s the Dwarf’s trajectory, Sgt H is falling (seemingly) in an ever-decreasing spiral. Which is obviously very odd.

The PCs/Players scramble for some way of getting to the spinning Dwarf, with the following caveat- that it doesn’t involve any of them risking themselves by stepping out onto the space-walkway, they’re not keen on that idea at all.

The chatter continues for perhaps another five minutes, with me (and sometimes Pete) barking at the other PCs/Players- what are you going to do?

All is confusion- the best they can come up with, and then agree upon, is to firstly- shout at Sgt H, ostensibly to ask him- “Are you alright?”

The answer eventually comes back, “ifeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelsickkkkkkk.”

Followed by, “Iwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaantogetoffnowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!”

The Brother's next (I hesitate to say best) idea is to somehow lasso the falling Dwarf- I don’t think they’ve got taken into account the gravity of the situation (if you’ll excuse my pun). When the lasso idea goes badly wrong- the flung loop of rope just floats off in a (seemingly) random direction, they make an immediate improvement on the scheme.

They’re going to shoot the falling/spiralling Dwarf.

Yep, you read that right.

Watt and Hotlips are given the onerous task (why are they grinning like loons then?) of firing at Sgt Harald- but first of all they need to tie a rope to their respective arrow/crossbow bot. How do they do that?

Too silly.

And so, yet another lump of speeding star-rock (a small meteor) thumps into the spiralling Sgt Harald and reduces the Dwarf’s downward/outward spiral considerably.

Time to up the ante.

Sgt Harald is spinning and swirling like a top.

Shooting him (with ropes tied to arrows/bolts) is not going to work, Lummins however reckons he could make the shot with his spear.

Oh God. What are they thinking?

But, too late.

POP!

Sgt Harald has reached the epicentre of his spiral-spin.

Or so it seems.

The Dwarf pops out of existence.

And I did it all so suddenly that the Player’s faces are frozen in time- gawping, with “what now?” expressions.

I point Pete (playing Sgt Harald) to the door of the kitchen, I have some bad news to deliver, and it needs to be in private.

The other three Players around the table are left mouthing.

So, I get Pete quickly into the kitchen, and then tell him in three seconds flat to keep quiet, and that Sgt Harald is safe and well, but that I want him to swear and rage at me, a lot- and right now, as if I had just told him that Sgt H is, in fact, dead. But he’s not- I promise, reassuring him again.

Swear and rage, that’s right in Pete’s zone, he doesn’t need to be told twice.

Thirty seconds after Pete’s tirade (let it all out, deep breaths) I pop my head back around the kitchen door and tell the other Players to take a break, and that I’m going to need a few minutes more with Pete.

Later, after the session was over, the three Players left in the room- Sandy, Rob & Jackie confessed that two of them thought that Sgt Harald was dead/lost-in-space/gone, and that Pete was genuinely raging/upset/angry.

Jackie (Pete’s wife) kept quiet around the gaming table, even when the other two guys asked her opinion- truth be told she knows the old git (Pete, not me) too well. If Sgt H was dead, she suspects that Pete would be in the garden smoking, swearing and kicking (mostly) inanimate objects.

Back to the kitchen- just me, Pete, and Sgt Harald.

The Dwarf suddenly falls ‘through’ a solid stone ceiling and then slams hard into the floor of another beautifully appointed study.

He’s hurt, but more importantly, where the hell is he?

As it turns out, after a few minutes spent investigating the place, he is in (as already stated) another beautifully appointed study- possibly a Wizard’s workroom (is Pete’s metagame suggestion).

There’s a door, Sgt Harald opens it- there’s a bookshelf attached to the other side of the door, the conjoined door swings open and reveals, the library-cum-study room with the domed ceiling the Brothers found earlier.

At which point half-a-dozen swirling spirals of scattered papers funnel up into the air, as if taking part in some crazy dance, the swirling paper whirlwinds (actually Paper Swarms) attack the Dwarf Fighter- all of them.





Sgt Harald receives paper cuts aplenty (although, they’re just cuts- Sgt H has ‘20’ Constitution and the biggest bag of hit points the world has ever seen- at 12th level he has something like 130). The Dwarf, even after his adventure in space, is not even bloodied.

Sgt H starts screaming for his colleagues, and then weighs in to the “paper-bastards” (his words) with his magical battleaxe- he Crits, then hits- and a Paper Swarm is gone (shredded), then he fixes on a second swarm, and… Crits again.

Pete is a bastard.

He does his hands above his head (as if scoring a goal) run around screeching thing, again.

It annoys the hell out of me, every time.

The Players, back in the other room and at the gaming table are alerted that things are definitely okay when Pete (who’s still in the kitchen with me), the silly bugger, (and as described above) starts whooping, shouting and laughing like a drain.

There goes the surprise and/or suspense.

So, I leave Pete for a while and then head back to the gaming table- what have the other PCs been doing since Sgt H blinked out of existence?

As it turns out, not much- although it has been less than five minutes between then… and now.

Therefore, to make things a bit more difficult, remember Lummins edged out on the space-walkway to get a better look at the spiralling Sgt Harald, well a second after the Dwarf popped out of existence the Cleric of Lathander is hit by a much smaller meteor.

The fist-sized space boulder clips Lummins, and it’s only his quick thinking (and a very good skill check)- and his Winged Boots, of course, that save the day- he gets back off the space walkway- tout suite. 

Then the PCs mostly prevaricate.

And as I’ve stated already, the secret’s out of the bag- Pete’s whooping with delight has assured them that Sgt H is healthy and well. It doesn’t help my cause that the gurning idiot also puts his head around the door while I’m talking with the other Players, and asks “Can I come back in yet? Have they found me?”

So, we get on with things.

But before we do, just to say- I wanted a bit more oomph from the space-walkway-tiny-meteor encounter, so I added a bit of levity, gravity, and fun (and 2001)- and it worked well until spaceman Pete opened his big mouth.

Sorry, back to it…

The four Brothers in the passageway suddenly hear Sgt Harald swearing and shouting, the noise is coming from the study-cum-library, the chamber they only just investigated.

They rush in… in time to see Sgt H caught in a paperwork maelstrom (we’ve all been there).

He’s a sight for sore eyes, as is Pete back around the gaming table again, and with a perma-grin in place.

It gets to fighting, and it’s the Brother’s favourite sort of fight- plenty of enemies, and easy.

Lummins barges his way in and begins laying fiery waste to the Paper Swarms- he conjures up five Scorching Rays, all hits, and decimates three of the swirling vortices.

Hotlips and Watt open up with the artillery, and another Paper Swarm spirals out of existence.

Suddenly there’s just one left… not for long, two more Paper Swarms form from the scattered scrolls, Lummins takes paper cuts, as does Sgt Harald.

 Lux Eldritch Blasts the last Paper Swarm menacing Sgt Harald to pieces.

And this is getting me (the kindly DM) nowhere fast, so I unleash another eight Paper Swarms into the chamber, or else the literary vortices spontaneously form- mostly concentrated around the fat Dwarf, Sgt Harald.

That’s all of the enemies in play for this encounter.

The Dwarf takes a few more cuts, but then gets his Second Wind and starts laying waste to his writerly foes, and yet another Paper Swarm is shredded.

Lux is assailed by another Paper Swarm, her Hellish Rebuke scorches it to a cinder- instantly, that was 58 Fire damage (the Paper Swarms are Vulnerable to Fire, of course).

Lummins, also beset by the swirling monstrosities unleashes his Radiance of the Dawn (but with low damage rolls), only one more Paper Swarm dissipates, another is taken out by Hotlips and her crossbow. While Watt also continues to fire his bow into the attackers.

Lux Shocking Grasps another Paper Swarm to frazzled ash, there are only four left in action, a majority of them still surrounding Sgt Harald.

Lummins starts up with his Scorching Rays again, he destroys the Paper Swarm still menacing Lux- three left, this is easy. Too soon- and then with a stray Scorching Ray (and a ‘1’) sets a bookcase on fire.

Oh bugger!

Hotlips & Watt continue with the artillery, and soon after another Paper Swarm is spent- just two left.

Lux goes again with her Eldritch Blasts, and then one left, and then- at last, none.

The Brothers of the First Light scramble, they all rush to stifle the fire, which burns for only a minute or so- smothered by a hasty collection of blankets and bedrolls, mostly thanks to a flying Lummins.

And the fight is over.

Sgt Harald is back with his (sorta) friends, all is well with the world- although the PCs have expended plenty of their spells and other resources.

The Players are keen to take another short rest, possibly a long rest- and to swap out a few spells (during the long rest, maybe) in an effort to deal with astral walkway problem.

There follows ten to fifteen minutes more chatter amongst the Players, three of them are definite that they should take some form of rest, alas the one dissenter is Sgt Harald (Pete) who just wants to “get on with it.”

But that’s as much as time allows, we’re at the end of the session, and the Brothers have made very little headway, they loved the action in the session itself, but are frustrated to find themselves still chasing the fake Blue Dragon Mask.

I fear there’s going to be a rush to get to the end in the next session.

See you then.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
Hi there, just to say that while my tabletop game is on hold at the moment, and has been for a while- for obvious reasons. I have however managed to scramble together an online game, we've called it- Dark Squad.

You can find it here-

*Dark Squad in the Sunless Citadel.*

Thanks for reading, stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Nthal

Goonalan said:


> *We D&D.*​
> Hi there, just to say that while my tabletop game is on hold at the moment, and has been for a while- for obvious reasons. I have however managed to scramble together an online game, we've called it- Dark Squad.
> 
> You can find it here-
> 
> *Dark Squad in the Sunless Citadel.*
> 
> Thanks for reading, stay safe and well you lovely people.
> 
> Cheers Goonalan




Glad that you could; some of mine have been successful in transitions, others can't even start properly.  

But keep safe all the same.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #61 The Rise of Tiamat #20a Iskander at Last aka Hotlips FTW.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 12
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 12
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 12
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 12
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 12

Prisoner of the Red Wizards of Thay-
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 12

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8*

This is session #61 of our game, but only session #20a of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

The Brothers of the First Light are beneath Xonthal’s Tower, and still looking to rescue Iskander (a Cult of the Dragon turncoat) who has the Blue Dragon Mask in his grasp.

The PCs however know that the Blue Dragon Mask here is another fake- although, Lux (Sandy) still believes that it could all turn out for the best in the end. In short, she thinks that I (your kindly DM) am double bluffing them, and that somehow the Blue Dragon Mask here is going to turn out to be the real thing.

Hope’s a funny thing.

SPOILER ALERT- the Blue Dragon Mask here is a fake.

Last we left them the Brothers of the First Light had just recovered Sgt Harald who had made his first spacewalk (actually space-fall, may be more accurate), this after the Dwarven Fighter was hit by passing meteors causing him to tumble off a very odd walkway. The walkway in question requires those taking the path to gambol/gamble through the heavens to get to the other side.

In recovering Sgt Harald, the Brothers have also discovered the presence of a secret chamber, a spell study- hidden behind one of the bookcases in the study-cum-library chamber they investigated previously. The new chamber is therefore thoroughly searched, more take-ables (mundane Wizardly items) are taken, but nothing of interest.

A further search for secret chambers reveals another hidden door behind a bookcase, the observation room is found, an empty chamber save for the ten foot crystal pane that floats in the air. The scrying portal (Lux quickly establishes) shows a fiery vista- Lummins speculates, that they’re viewing the Abyss, or else some other Hell.

There’s a control rod for the scrying sensor (think CCTV camera) which Lux tries (and fails) to manipulate, eventually Hotlips is deemed the best suited to play this game- but even she struggles to control the thing.

Frustrating, and yet none of the PCs are certain that anything they do here will help them traverse the problematic space-walkway.

Now, back to the argument about taking a short or else a long rest, or as Sgt Harald would have it- no rest at all, “let’s just get on.”

Remarkably Sgt Harald (Pete) wins the day, the Brothers will keep trying to figure a way across, at least for a while.

So, back to truncated corridor, the vast vista of space- with meteors flashing by, and in the distance- the other half of the corridor, and the end (the PCs think) to their problems here in Xonthal’s Tower.

Much more chatter follows, and then… Hotlips, without announcing it, just rushes across the void- and to the other side, easy.

Hotlips (Sandy) has an idea.

“I’ll just go and see what’s over here…”

And so, while her comrades dither, prevaricate, or else shout for the Rogue to “Come back you fool!”

Hotlips goes on, as stealthily as she can, the corridor ends in a crossroads (of sorts), a plain wooden door ahead, a passage east- with a light at the end of it, and the sound of singing (perhaps) coming from that direction. To the west however the bloody footprints go- Hotlips follows.

To another plain wooden door, and then after checking it for locks and traps, and anything else she can think of, the Rogue opens the portal and enters a very strange chamber.

Suspended by a lattice of taut chains are two fifteen-foot-tall hourglasses, their time spent, the sand pilled in the lower bulbs. The Halfling Rogue examines the mechanism for a while, there seems to be a way to turn the timer’s over- to start the flow of sand, and time (perhaps) again.

But does she want to try?

Hotlips remembers her quarry, and then follows the bloody footprints to the sprawled and very dead body of a very tall Dragon Cult Wizard- Iskander, she believes (and she’s right). Clutched in the fellow’s hand is the (fake) Blue Dragon Mask. Without thinking she grabs the artefact and then dashes back the way she came.

Ignoring all else.

All the way to the space-walkway, at which point she screams and shouts at her (still) waiting comrades and waves/flaps the (fake) Blue Dragon Mask above her head- “Iskander’s dead. I’ve got the Mask”, and with that she’s off again- racing across the void.

A shimmy as a trio of meteors come close, but then Hotlips is back to her friends, and grinning like a loon.

As is Sandy (who plays Hotlips).

And the other Players around the gaming table, who have been holding their breath- or else offering whispered suggestions- all of which have been shushed into silence by Sandy (Hotlips) and/or me, at last come alive again.

It gets raucous.

It’s early in the session but we have our hero- Hotlips, for the win.

Just to say the space walkway trap really (and I mean, really) fazed them, the spellcasters generally have attacking spells, cures and a few others for controlling monsters; they don’t tend to pick any ‘useful’ spells. Obviously, it doesn’t help that there’s no Wizard in the party.

It also didn’t help that the Players had (particularly between sessions) somehow built up the difficulty of traversing the strange space-walkway. Just for info it’s a DC10 Dexterity check to get across- but the Players watched three people step out onto the space-bridge, and two of them get knocked off, they thought it was a DC16, or DC18 check- they speculated about this for a good while.

Shame they didn’t all get across, there were some nice gewgaws to play with (for a DM) on the far side of the void, I was going to mess with the PCs, and time itself, if they had flipped the hourglasses over. Likewise, I was looking forward to getting the Efreeti, Taraz the Fair, into action- he would have promised the Brothers the Moon-on-a-Stick to escape his present confinement, that would have been fun too.

Ah, well- onwards…

But now the Brothers of the First Light have the (fake) Blue Dragon Mask, and they want some answers- they therefore head back to the study-cum-library chamber and settle in for a rest. Time for Lummins to fire-up his Commune spell and ask his Deva pal Halogen a few more questions.

So, rest and resolution.

Lummins has three yes/no questions, they are, with the answers-

Is this the real Blue Dragon Mask? NO. Well, that’s that then…

Is the real Blue Dragon Mask located somewhere in the Spine of the World mountains? YES.

Then after some more discussion with his colleagues-

Is it likely that we will have to battle Tiamat? YES.

So, that’s settled.

In truth the PCs/Players are left in a bit of a grump- nobody in their right mind believed Lux when she stated repeatedly that this could be the real thing- the genuine Blue Dragon Mask. Sandy (playing Lux) was of the belief that the fiendish DM was in fact (somehow) lying to the Brothers. She genuinely believed that there was a twist here…

The other Players were much less convinced, and yet they all still hoped.

So, the moods not great, but we get on- after a short rest in the study-cum-library, and a little extra time spent selecting some choice books to steal from the bookshelves, the PCs head on- or else, out.

Using trial and error the Brothers make further use of the Teleporter, first back into the Tower proper, then back to the arrival chamber, and then out- to the Teleporter in the clearing outside of Xonthal’s Tower, where the last remnants of the Dragon Cult are waiting for them.

That’s two Cult Mages and five more Fanatics, all with MAX HP and better still… with surprise.





The first thing the Brothers know about the situation is when a Fireball erupts in their midst, a second later and an Ice Storm hits. Then the Fanatics rush in, and it gets nasty, and at this point Lummins is on approx. 30 HP (from full), while Watt and Lux are just about bloodied. Hotlips with Evasion manages to dodge almost all of the harm, while Sgt Harald just soaks up the Fire and Cold damage- he has a ton of hit points.

A Cult Fanatic stops Watt in his tracks with a Hold Person, three more Fanatics try the same trick on a variety of other PCs, alas (for me) they all make their saves.

Then, inevitably, the fight back starts- Lummins fires up his Blade Barrier- while ascending in flight, one of the Cult Mage’s attempts to Counterspell the Priest but fails- and so a swirling five-foot-thick wall of blades encircles the largest concentration of Cultists. Then with his Inspiration Point the Priest of Lathander casts a Lesser Restoration on Watt, and the Bard is no longer Paralyzed.

A Cult Fanatic comes charging through the Blade Barrier, and is shredded and bloodied in an instant, and yet the Fanatic doesn’t slow up it gets to Watt with an Inflict Wounds spell- or rather, nearly, at the last moment the Cultist slips on the ice surrounding the Brothers and ends up sprawled before the Bard (‘1’).

The Counterspelling Cult Mage finds himself momentarily bisected by Lummins’ Blade barrier, he escapes the terrifying blade-storm (at a price), and then applies Greater Invisibility to himself.

Watt launches a max-enhanced Fireball into a clutch of Cultists, they burn but mostly struggle on, seconds later the same three enemies are encompassed by Lux’s terrifying Hunger of Hadar- which is proving to be the go-to spell for these occasions.

Those within the inky sphere, needless to say, suffer considerably.

Sgt Harald steps over and with his battleaxe decapitates the Cult Fanatic sprawled before Watt.

There are now no other visible enemies to attack- two Fanatics and a Mage are flailing within Lux’s Hunger of Hadar spell, while two more Fanatics are trapped within the Blade Barrier (but they’ll be out in a second). The last enemy, a Cult Mage is, of course, manoeuvring and Invisible.

Moments later a heavily wounded Cult Fanatic escapes the Blade Barrier, rushes at Sgt Harald but fails to make an impression on the Fighter, or to land a hit. A second follows suit through the Barrier, it emerges bloodied and worse, and then also fails to connect with Watt.

A second or so later and a Cult Fanatic manages to stagger its way out of the Hunger of Hadar, and then get to Hotlips with an Inflict Wounds, and that hurt.

Lummins flies about a bit- there’s no-one left trapped in his Blade Barrier, and yet he lets the spell run, for good measure he unleashes his Radiance of the Dawn, two Fanatics are left mostly broken, while a third is killed outright.

Hotlips stabs another Fanatic dead, and then moves off and injures a second- the only enemy the PCs have in sight at the moment.

Watt spreads a little loving with a Mass Cure Wounds.

At which point the Cult Wizard with the Greater Invisibility spell gets himself position and unleashes his Cone of Cold, the freezing ray engulfs four of the five PCs (and, alas, a Cult Fanatic)- there is screaming around the table- particularly when I roll 49 Cold damage. Then, as it turns out, all of the PCs (except Watt) make their saves. Oh, but the Fanatic caught in the blast is turned into an elaborate ice sculpture- he’s dead.

Watt’s bloodied, Lux is close to it.

The Cult Mage, of course, doesn’t appear when he casts the spell- Greater Invisibility you see.

Alas there are now no enemies in sight- a Cult Mage and a Fanatic are still struggling within the Hunger of Hadar, while the second Mage is of course still scooting around with his Greater Invisibility cast.

Lux therefore takes to firing Eldritch Blasts into the area she thinks the (Greater) Invisible Mage is standing- she’s not even close.

More remarkably Sgt Harald kinda repeats the trick only with instant success.

Let me explain, we play mostly at the gaming table with a big ol’ Chessex Battlemat, with a bit of terrain drawn out on it (i.e. for this fight just the position of the Tower). The PCs recently engulfed by the Cone of Cold managed to tell which direction the spell came from. Lux used her turn to fire her Eldritch Blasts into three of the twenty something squares on the mat that could be home to the (Greater) Invisible Cult Mage- all were misses. So far, so good… then Sgt Harald (Pete) wanders into Cult Mage’s suspected firing arc. The Dwarf is swatting with his battleaxe, and the first square he selects to attack- is where the Mage is standing.

EXPLETIVE typical.

Of course, (with Disadvantage, remember) he hits… and then he hits again (and the Wizard fails his Concentration check the second time around), and there he is… so, Sgt Harald hits the Mage again.

Then with an Action Surge, he hits the Mage again, and the Dragon Cult bad guy is down to just less than 20 HP.

At which point the other Cult Mage, at last, comes to his senses and escapes Lux’s Hunger of Hadar spell, he too makes full use of his Greater Invisibility spell.

The PCs however are unaware of this event.

Just for info, there’s one Cult Fanatic still trapped within the Hunger of Hadar. To escape the spell (to remember the way out) I ruled way back when that any creature inside the inky black must make a DC10 Wisdom or Intelligence check to move towards the exit. Otherwise the inhabitant of the Hunger of Hadar would just stand statue (very low roll), or more likely wander in a random direction (and hopefully at some point find their way out). Anyway, the Cult Fanatic within the black has failed to find the way out four times in a row so far, he’s on 6 HP and still stuck in the hurty-bubble.

I thought when I set DC10 to escape that it would be easy for my bad guys to get out, I thought I had got one over Lux/Sandy by setting the DC so low. However, I have lost countless bad guys to Lux’s Hunger of Hadar spell, the spell has proven to be the bane of any (and every) encounter in which Lux uses it.

Lummins, still flying, at last cancels his Blade Barrier spell, and then surrounds himself with his Spirit Guardians, flying forward to make sure the visible Cult mage is within range.

Unbeknownst to the Priest both Cult Mages are actually now within the compass of his spell.

The jammy (lucky) bastard.

Then, however Hotlips gets to the visible Cult Wizard, and stabs the guy up real pretty like- he’s dead.

So, we’re back to no enemies in sight- one Fanatic still trapped in the Hunger of Hadar, and a (Greater) Invisible Cult Wizard who is actually in range of Lummis Spirit Guardians, but hasn’t been spotted (at all) by the PCs, they think this guy is still inside the Hunger of Hadar.

Suddenly the aforementioned Spirit Guardians start flashing and slashing with their radiant swords, a second later (after I roll a ‘1’ for the Cult Mage’s concentration check) guess who appears, and the PCs readied actions are manifold.

The last Cult Mage left standing is swiftly shot twice by Watt, and then Eldritch Blasted to pieces by Lux.

Back in the inky bubble the last Fanatic silently expires.

Encounter over.

That however is the first half of the session, the Pizza has arrived.

I only have time to tell the Brothers of the First Light that now the action is over they can see, and hear, the great (by which I mean HUGE) Blue Dragon that is laying waste to the village close to Xonthal’s Tower.

More of this in a bit.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Nice stuff, as ever.

And I'm pleased to hear you've managed to get yourself an online group set up for lockdown - I'll get around to reading that thread when I've finished re-reading your Goodman Gang thread, which I'm still enjoying second time round (and which incidentally is, I think, the storyhour I was remembering from all those years ago).

Stay safe and keep it coming.


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> Nice stuff, as ever.
> 
> And I'm pleased to hear you've managed to get yourself an online group set up for lockdown - I'll get around to reading that thread when I've finished re-reading your Goodman Gang thread, which I'm still enjoying second time round (and which incidentally is, I think, the storyhour I was remembering from all those years ago).
> 
> Stay safe and keep it coming.




Bugger, and now I'm reading it too.

I can't believe I didn't name the Players, or intro them a little... but it was all a very long time ago- 13 years if the dates here are right (and they are) back when I was living in my batchelor pad. Back when it was wine, women and dungeons and dragons any (and every) night of the week. Although mostly Wednesdays and Sundays, from memory.

Stay safe.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​

*Session #61 The Rise of Tiamat #20b Lennithon.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 12
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 12
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 12
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 12
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 12

Prisoner of the Red Wizards of Thay-
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 12

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8*

This is session #61 of our game, but only session #20b of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

The Brothers of the First Light have just escaped Xonthal’s Tower, with the (fake) Blue Dragon Mask, and have likewise just overcome a Dragon Cult ambush, the last of the bad guys from the Tower.

The fight won; the PCs have also just become aware that a great Blue Dragon is at present destroying the village at Xonthal’s Tower, which they visited earlier.

So, time for another fight- the Pizza’s gone, and the Brothers are straight back in action.

Just to remind you’re that all of the PCs are wounded, and the spellcasters low on spells, and in particular high-level powers.

It’ll take four rounds (the DM rules) for the Brothers to get from their present position- the clearing inside the hedge maze, to the village, and then on to the Blue Dragon.

The race begins, no time for healing or chatter, there’s a village to save.

Although the kindly DM decides to let each of the PCs spend one HD to heal, while they’re en route to the new encounter- because I’m really, really nice.

Which just leaves Watt and Lux, still bloodied.

However, as the Brothers are getting closer to the action, Sgt Harald suddenly exclaims- “That’s the same Blue Dragon-bastard that blasted Greenest!” And it is, this is Lennithon.

Note, Lennithon is also MAX HP (300+), but he’ll depart the scene, just like the module says, when he has 75 HP or less.

The Brothers arrive at the encounter, the Blue Dragon is somewhat distracted but spots the PCs arrival from the Tower and roars in fury-

"The mask, fools! The mask is what I've come for. Give it to me, and I'll leave these crawling ants with their miserable lives. The Queen is returning! Who are you to hope to stop her? Give me the mask!"

Which causes a little consternation in the ranks- this guy (the Blue Dragon) thinks that the Blue Dragon Mask is real, what’s the story here? What’s going on? Is it real or not?

Answer: Not.

But, right now, handing over the (fake) Blue Dragon Mask is not an option, the PCs are out for the kill- particularly Sgt Harald, who is (if you remember) a Dragonslayer, and more importantly the scion of a great Dragonslayer- Shieldmaiden Gazunda Hardaxe.

Lux quickly casts Fly on herself, Sgt Harald and Hotlips- although the Halfling actually scurries into cover inside a nearby building. Lummins, also takes to the air in his Winged Boots.






The village itself is on the way to becoming a wreck sporting at least two blasted buildings, the Dragon has clearly used its Lightning Breath Weapon several times already. Strewn about the main street are a score of villagers- dead, or else mortally wounded, many screaming in pain and fright. The rest of the inhabitants of the village are either fleeing or hiding- there’s no organised fight back.

The Brothers of the First Light need to save the village on their own.

Just to note the Dragon is at present hovering over the open space used for markets in the village, about thirty feet above the ground.

Watt is the first into action, the Bard fires two arrows of Dragon Slaying at Lennithon, and misses with both attacks, there is screaming around the gaming table.

Jackie throws a minor tantrum, and then is calmed and convinced to use her Inspiration Point to make that second roll again- and she misses for a third time.

It gets very in/tense very quickly.

The lesson learned is Lennithon has an AC in excess of 18.

Hotlips tries to Assassinate the great Blue Dragon, and also misses- OMG, the volume around the gaming table increases dramatically, then Sandy remembers that she too has an Inspiration Point to spend. She rolls again, and you could hear a pin drop.

It’s a hit, and 52 points of damage, there is cheering- and we’re finally back to reality.

Lummins flies forward, towards the great Dragon- very brave, and then attempts to Banish the great wyrm- alas, he also fails.

Lennithon roars and rises to its full height and span, dread and fear wash over the adventurers and Lummins and Watt are Frightened and left cowering in fear. Hotlips only manages to pass her save thanks to a spot of Bardic Inspiration from the last fight that she still had to spend.

Then the great Blue draws in breath and a second later unleashes a Lightning storm (Breath Weapon)- Sgt Harald is frazzled and bloodied (67 Lightning damage will do that), while the bolt continues on and smashes to flinders the corner of the building in which Hotlips is hiding in.

When the dust settles the Halfling pops her head up- entirely unharmed, ah- the joys of Evasion.

This has got nasty very quickly.

But Sgt Harald (now on less than 50 HP) knows no fear, the Dwarf flies straight as an arrow into Lennithon’s face- the sturdy Fighter smashes the Blue Dragon three times, and then gets his Second Wind roaring unrepeatable curses at the great beast.

Just for info Lennithon has a little over 220 HP left.

The Dragon reacts in an instant- he smashes his tail into the flying Sgt Harald, but the Dwarf it seems is made of sterner stuff.

Lux, like Lummins, attempts to Banish the Dragon, not a chance- Lennithon fails his save but just employs one of Legendary Resistances to avoid the spell’s call. The Warlock flies for cover, all of her powers are now spent- it’s just cantrips from here on in.

A Frightened Watt cowers a little, and then has a great idea- the Bard offers Sgt Harald a bit of Bardic Inspiration (Motivational Swearing) and then casts Invisibility on the flying Dwarven Fighter.

Hotlips, the brave bugger, flies out of the wreckage of the building, and straight at Lennithon, stabbing the Dragon with her magical rapier, and another (Sneak Attack) hit.

The Halfling (smart lass) uses her Nimbleness in combination with her Cunning Action- Hide, and secretes herself beneath the hovering Lennithon, out of sight.

However, the Dragon is clearly frustrated by the pesky flying attackers and so flaps it wings furiously, batting an Invisible Sgt Harald out of the way- Hotlips however avoids the wing fury, but Lennithon moves closer to the other adventurers, and thus the Halfling’s hiding place is gone.

The Blue Dragon surges towards the Frightened Priest of Lathander- Lummins, who starts up his Bless spell, and then looks away- he can’t bear to watch.

The Dragon tears into the Priest, its bite attack bloodies Lummins. An instant later, the Dragon roars again- “Give me the Mask or I will tear you all apart!”

To make clear the threat Lennithon shreds the Priest of Lathander (who however manages to make all three of his Concentration checks). Lummins is down to approx. 20 HP.

At this point the PCs/Players are now arguing around the table about whether they should just give the (fake) Blue Dragon Mask to the wyrm. Or else tell the Dragon that the Mask isn’t real- that’s not going to go down well, believe me.

But Sgt Harald isn’t giving up, the Invisible Dwarf scoots back over to the beast, only to reappear fluttering just above Lennithon’s head, with his battleaxe buried in the Dragon’s skull. Three hits, including a Crit, and the great Dragon is unnerved, and now has just over 120 HP left.

Lennithon reacts with fury, swings its tail around again and attempts to bat Sgt Harald away, the Dwarf is hurt (and down to just over 10 HP) but he’s going nowhere. Pete, playing Sgt Harald, makes some very unsavoury comments, but mostly in Dwarvish- so, you wouldn’t understand.

Lux flies out- she was hiding behind a chimney stack and lets loose with an Eldritch Blast barrage- alas only one of her attacks is on target (but it’s a Crit), the Warlock swiftly swoops back into hiding.

Watt continues to cower, although he also has a little more Bardic Inspiration for Sgt Harald. The Dwarf however is apoplectic (or else Pete is) he rages back at the Bard, screaming at Watt to “get firing with his bow”. The Bard does as he’s told but is off target with both shots (at Disadvantage for Frightened), and then fails again to overcome his fear of the Dragon, with a second ‘1’ in a row.

Jackie is really not enjoying this fight.

Although, it would be fair to say that only Pete (and me) seem to be having fun.

But here she is to save the day, Hotlips flies over and skewers Lennithon right in the back of the head, and suddenly the screeching wailing great beast is keen to get the hell out of dodge (the Dragon is on less than 75 HP).

Just to make clear the Rogue’s intentions (and her lack of fear), Hotlips sticks her off-hand dagger in the beast’s eye (a Crit).

Lennithon beats its great wings and immediately flies up and away in one swift motion, turning to depart as swiftly as it can. The Dragon, during the manoeuvre, smashes its wings into Lummins and Sgt Harald, sending the pair tumbling (but still flying) clear of the beast.

Lummins’ Bless spell expires, the Priest is on 6 HP, while Sgt Harald is on 9 HP.

Full disclosure- the three other adventurers are all bloodied as well.

The Priest of Lathander, still Frightened, has had enough- he rights himself and then launches a Fireball at the fleeing Dragon, the missile bursts on Lennithon- spewing flame, and now the screeching, screaming (and cursing) Dragon is straining hard to get away.

Hotlips fires a crossbow bolt at the beast, but… misses by a mile.

Less than thirty seconds later and the great Blue Dragon is just a dark shape in the sky.

The fight is over.

That was titanic.

You should have heard the sighs, and seen the sights- the sags, and the slumps around the gaming table as the air and tension are finally expelled. The Players are sated, post coital.

That was good.

That was also very close.

Oh, and Lennithon will be back, the PCs think this- the DM knows it.

There’s not much left of this session- the Brothers get into action, healing the good folk of the village, rounding up those sensible enough to flee and hide.

Lummins (still struggling with guilt after the Ice Hunters) offers the Church of Lathander to help in the rebuild, and perhaps to construct a chapel here, to provide protection and spiritual guidance to the villagers.

The Priest is always looking for converts.

Soon after, they’ve got things to do- the PCs head back up to the Flying Lighthouse, alas none of the spellcasters have the power left to muster a Sending spell to call for help, they’ll get this done tomorrow- and report their victory, and the fact that they have now got in their grasp the (fake) Blue Dragon Mask.

Woo-hoo, the heroes.

Last bit, which was mostly sorted out after the session, and via e-mail before the next gaming session. Rian Nightshade contacts Lux (the pair are Zhent-friends, remember) and offers her all manner of gifts to get her to convince her comrades to allow the Black Network to take control of Xonthal’s Tower.

The offer is- a bunch of magical items (all low level- Scrolls and Potions mainly, or else something +1) one for each member of the Brothers of the First Light, and 50,000 GP (to be divided fairly- 25,000 GP to be shared amongst the party members, and 25,000 GP for Lux).

Lux is very taken with the offer, and over the course of the intervening weeks (between this session and the next) convinces all of her comrades in arms to go for the deal. Obviously, the other PCs/Players still don’t know that Rian (and also Lux) are Zhents, they only know that Rian wants to buy the place.

The PCs quite like Rian, she fights well- and she’s smart and sassy in-game.

But that’s going to change, mark my words.

Then comes healing and Sending spells to Leosin (Harper agent) mainly about the situation in Xonthal’s Tower village, but also about the (fake) Blue Dragon Mask. Then wounds licked, the Brothers head back to see Lord Volmer, in his neat magical tent in the Upper Courtyard of the Flying Lighthouse.

The story is… next stop, Thay- it’s time, at last, to get Sgt Bobby back.

The Flying Lighthouse meantime flies on- back to Waterdeep, and beneath the Cloud Giant castle, the fields, and villages, and towns of the Sword Coast burn.

The war has begun.

More next time, in truth this was a very short session- we could have gone on but for a variety of reasons wanted to start with the Red Wizards next time.

See you then.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #62 The Rise of Tiamat #21 Away-day in Thay.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 12
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 12
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 12
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 12
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 12

Prisoner of the Red Wizards of Thay-
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 12

Secondary PCs.
Left at 8th Level- we’ll get them back if (and when) they’re needed later on.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8*

This is session #62 of our game, but only session #21 of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

This one didn’t go well, I had an idea- worked on it for an age (far too long) and then… it just didn’t play out, in truth my idea was too complicated, served little purpose (with regard to the plot) and fatally all hinged (sorta) on all of the PCs failing a really difficult saving throw (with disadvantage on their checks).

I shoulda figured it out in advance, these bastards are sooooo very lucky with their dice at times, but- I was just over-thinking it.

You live and you learn.

So, the Brothers of the First Light have explored Xonthal’s Tower, grabbed the (fake) Blue Dragon Mask, and defeated (fled the encounter) Lennithon, an Adult Blue Dragon. All in a day’s work.

They’re aboard the Flying Lighthouse and en route to Waterdeep, below them however the Dragon Cultists are abroad, and attacking settlements with a new-found zeal- the war for the Sword Coast is underway. The arrival of Tiamat imminent.

So, an ideal time for the Brothers of the First Light to take an away-day in Thay.

Oh, but last and by no means least, Lux has (between sessions) persuaded her colleagues to sell Xonthal’s Tower to Rian Nightshade (aka the Zhent). Obviously, none of the other PCs/Players know that Rian represents the Black Network, or that Lux does too.

In truth all of the PCs/Players like Rian, she helped them out in the battle at the third Council of Waterdeep, and then gave them a clutch of Greater Healing Potions for their venture to Xonthal’s Tower. The Brothers think (because Lux has told them this) that Rian is an ex-adventurer, a famous Rogue.

Back to the here and now, a short chat with Lord Volmer in his magical tent, and…

BLINK.

The Brothers of the First Light suddenly find themselves in a waiting room in a dark stone keep, high ceilings, little in the way of adornment- the reception committee, tirelessly awaiting the Brother’s arrival, consists of two dozen well-armed and armoured soldiers. All of them quickly identified by Lummins as undead- Wight’s to be exact.

Welocme to sunny Thay!

Lord Volmer, the Bone Devil diplomat- motions the PCs towards a pair of great stone doors, and offers a few last words of advice (he’s not going in there), “Be careful of what you say, and the way that you say it. Oh, and remember who you are saying it to.” The nine-foot-tall skeleton with a scorpion’s stinger-tail offers, with a grin, and a swirl of his cloak. Lord V is still dressed as if he is about to attend the theatre.

After a brief chat- basically instructions for Sgt Harald (that’s Pete) shut up, don’t say a word- please, don’t get us into any more trouble. The Brothers stride forward, the great doors open as they approach, into an equally austere and yet magnificent stepped sided council chamber (like a very sombre Greek forum), yet more Wight soldiers guard the chamber (another two dozen).

DM Note- remember Pete (playing Sgt Bobby & Sgt Harald) told his fellow colleagues a session or two back to forget about Sgt Bobby because he wanted to play Sgt Harald for a bit. Well, that’s all changed. Pete wants Sgt Bobby back, and his friends around the gaming table are made aware of this, on a (very) regular basis.

To continue…

As the Brothers enter the chamber the equally imposing door opposite silently swings open and striding in comes an armoured woman as cruel as she is beautiful, accompanying the raven-haired temptress (that’s the look she’s aiming for, and hitting every time) are a coterie of red-robed and heavily tattooed Wizards of Thay.

Tharchion Eseldra introduces herself as the mistress of Nethwatch Keep (the Brother’s present location), and the voice of Szass Tam. The Brothers introduce themselves, and Sgt Harald is really trying hard to impress- he’s surly but holds off with his usual flippant insults.

They’ve tamed Pete at last.

The conversation is short and to the point, Tharchion Eseldra makes the opening gambit-

"We find ourselves bound in common cause against common enemies. Those who sought to destroy us in ages past now seek to destroy you. Our thirst for vengeance is strong, as is your thirst for continued life.”

"Our enemy has become your enemy. We know their weaknesses and the ways of destroying them forever, without destroying their usefulness. You have the opportunity to discover their hiding places in your struggle against their cult allies. Together, we can remove them as a threat to us both.”

"Our agent will return with you to your city of Waterdeep, there to serve as our liaison to your council. What you learn of the enemy, he will relay to us by means of our own. You need only find the enemy. We will deal with them, as is our custom.”

“I am authorized by our eternal master, Szass Tam, to say these things, for I act in his name."

But, of course, the Brothers have questions- the first of which being “Where’s Sgt Bobby?”, but the DM is playing this his way- as and when Eseldra deigns a Red Wizard steps forward to answer the PCs queries, questions beneath her regard are dismissed in an instant, the atmosphere is strained in here.

Also, no amount of high social skill checks, it seems, can bend (much) the pattern of this drama.

The Brothers learn-

1) The mutual enemies discussed are of course the renegade Red Wizards of Thay, led by Rath Modar, who are working with the Dragon Cult, ostensibly to manufacture the Dragon Masks and to guide the Cult hierarchy through the summoning ritual needed to bring Tiamat to the Realms.

2) Rath Modar, and all of his Red Wizard friends, also seek to rule (or else destroy) Thay/Szass Tam. They’re renegades- that’s what they do, and they are therefore hated by the present ruler of Thay.

3) Eseldra is very well informed regarding the plot, the Dragon Cult is already preparing for the ritual to summon Tiamat and are situated within the caldera of an inactive volcano, which they have named- the Well of Dragons. The volcano is situated in the Spine of the World mountains, and after further enquiry around thirty miles north of Boltus Pit. Note, the specific location of the Cultists is a revelation to the PCs, Lummins immediately asks whether he can make use of a Sending spell to pass this information on to his superiors. “Later, perhaps”, is Eseldra’s reply. Just to note I included this new piece of information to demonstrate to the PCs/Players that the power in Thay was prepared to deal, and that their offer was genuine (sorta). The first bit of info is for free…   

4) Then we get on to the Sgt Bobby-situation. The low down is this- “Yes”, the Red Wizards of Thay have Sgt Bobby, they assure the Brothers that the Fighter “has suffered, but only a little”, but is now “just fine.” Actually, “better than fine”, Eseldra adds- with a wink and a slight grin. The Brothers are reassured- that sounds like Sgt B, and Pete is back to grinning- even as a prisoner (with his PC beyond his control) he is, for the want of a better word- making his mark on his captives. Furthermore, Sgt Bobby “will be returned to you when you depart this place.” The Brothers argue for a while, remarkably Sgt Harald stays quiet- he (Pete) is just enjoying the ride, eventually the other PCs let it go. Let’s get this deal done, get Bobby back, and then get on. In truth no-one is missing Sgt Bobby (that’s not a bad thing to say, read on) because Sgt Harald pretty much does exactly (and I mean, exactly) the same job.

5) There follows a brief debate regarding why Sgt Bobby was taken at all? The PCs have already figured out how- Sgt B unconscious (or similar), grabbed and Teleported (or similar) to Thay by Orcaheart and Elsa. This section of the discussion is the tersest, with Lux getting in a few catty swipes, and with Eseldra swiping back. The answer- “because if we didn’t have Sgt Bobby, you wouldn’t have come here…” Which even Lux agrees, makes sense. We therefore (eventually) move on.

6) Next up, who the flipdiddly is Orcaheart, and his sister, Elsa- the answer is, of course, “the pair are agents of Thay.” That’s all the Brothers need to know. Again, the PCs delve a little deeper (or else try to) for a short while. But I (your glorious DM) am saying nothing. I realise, of course, this could get to fighting- and there are a few raised voices here during the chat, but for the most part with the powder kegs (Sgt Bobby or, at a push, Sgt Harald) in abeyance, there’s very few actual insults and/or breaches of etiquette from the catty/chatty PCs. The Brothers are keen to get out of Thay with their missing party member back, and a deal of some sort agreed.      

7) More chatter follows- the future plans (such as they are) of the Council of Waterdeep, and specifically the Brothers of the First Light. Actually, it’s Lux that offers some version of the following- “Well, we’ll head back to Waterdeep, see what the high-ups want, and then scoot over to the Well of Dragons and deal with Tiamat et al”, paraphrasing a little, but you get the drift. Confidence is running high it seems, although that’s always the way with Lux.

8) Then more chatter about the previous actions of the Brothers of the First Light- again, the chatty trio do all of the talking, and succinctly describe what they’ve been up to so far.

Remarkably, through all of the above the PCs tell no lies, they dissemble a little- but then mostly to cover their own failings, or else their lack of knowledge (they forgot some stuff and missed out entirely their meeting with the Great Dragon Council). However, on reflection, this didn’t seem to be done on purpose. They just skipped a bit of their story- and remember most of the Players are relying on Lux’s (Sandy’s) notes, so- no big deal.

Also note, I didn’t ask the PCs any tough questions here- just what happened? What did you do next? Why did you do that? That kind of thing, I don’t think the Players ever particularly thought to tell a lie.

So, the module says at this point that all of the PCs should make a DC 20 Persuasion check, and that’s a tough check, particularly with the penalties listed in the module (and also for the two less charismatic PCs- Hotlips, and the Charisma sink that is Sgt Harald). That said Watt, Lux and Lummins- the chatty, for which read Persuasive, trio all come good. Just to make clear- Hotlips and Sgt Harald say almost nothing for the entirety of the above exchange, they do however both fail their checks (of course).

Eseldra bids the Brother make themselves comfortable and assures them as guests of Thay their lives are perfectly safe here (very reassuring, but why tell us this?). She will report back to her master, Szass Tam- there will be a follow up meeting in the morning to conclude the deal, and to return “a refreshed Sgt Bobby” (her words) to the fold.

A table is brought in, the best foods and wines are made available- although Eseldra and her colleagues depart (no small talk), the PCs eat alone (after checking for Poison), and then retire to their lavish rooms. The Brothers however have a little chat before they are divided up (they are given separate rooms). The word is- just try to behave, let’s get through this- the chatty trio (particularly Lux and Watt) really are in charge here.

So, to sleep- and none of the PCs even try to venture out of their rooms, although all of them make some form of an attempt to secure the door to their chambers, or else construct some sort of trap/trigger should anyone attempt to enter, with varying degrees of complexity in their attempts.

Note Hotlips created an elaborate trap which would shoot a Poisoned crossbow bolt into anyone attempting to entire her room. Sgt Harald, on the other hand, just flung his plate armour, and all of his other metal attire in a heap before the portal- anyone trying to enter the Dwarf’s room silently would first have to shove aside over 100 lbs of clanking metal junk.

We move on, to the dream interview (scratch that, interrogation) of the PCs, it goes a little like this, just to note- none of the PCs are Elves, so they all have to sleep (perchance to dream)-

So, for all five PCs, within their dreams the Red Wizards come- each PC dreams of being chained and trapped within some vast heated cauldron, observed by a flying Red Wizard who communicates telepathically with the dreamer. Asking questions…

First up a DC18 Wisdom check made with Disadvantage, to see if the PCs can deflect the Red Wizard’s interrogation, and remarkably (although not so much if you think about it) Lux & Lummins do just that. Therefore, both have a slightly troubled night’s sleep but are otherwise unconcerned by events. No, nightmares for these two.

Just for info- Lux’s save (+5 for Wisdom) with disadvantage, she rolled an ‘18’, followed by an ‘18’, so she whupped it. While for Lummins’ save (+9 for Wisdom) with disadvantage, he rolled a ‘9’, followed by a ‘9’, spooky.

The bastards.

And that result pretty much butchered my plan- I had taken great pains to try to extract some information from the PCs which could prove to be useful later on down the line, this in order to persuade a few of them over to Thay’s cause (perhaps, or else to mix things up a bit).

I may have been brewing another little subplot, but after this session- that all went in the bin.

So, the rest of what follows was enjoyable, but mostly a holding pattern- nothing much came of it all.

However, to make this work- around the gaming table (or rather not around the gaming table) I take each PC aside (into the kitchen) one at a time to play out their dream interrogation. Note, I did this for every PC- even for the two that do not suffer any ill effects- Lux (Sandy) & Lummins (Rob). Point of fact I got these two guys in the kitchen first (individually), I told each of them that they’re PC has “a slightly troubled sleep but wake in the morning refreshed” and then get them to make daft noises (like yelp, shout “Noooooo!”, and then swear at me- just a little, but loudly). I also made clear to the PCs/Players that they’re not allowed to tell their colleagues anything that went on in here- except to say that their PC had “a slightly troubled sleep” and to leave it at that.

Bit of theatre never went amiss, it also built up the tension nicely.

Mess with the Players, it’s your job.

So, to the three that are getting interrogated, just to say ahead of time I wrote up eight questions (like the book says), how the PCs answered them- well, that’s below. My advice, write these up ahead of time, even if only just in note form, and ask the same questions to all of the PCs, that way you can get some nice cross-referencing of the answers done after the event.

I also figured out the correct order to get the other PCs in the room for their interrogations, which was-

Sgt Harald first, because the Dwarf knows next to nothing, he was last in-game back in the Hoard of the Dragon Queen module, and then only briefly, so this is going to be a short chat.

Hotlips second, again because she started out as a secondary character, and is in fact Sandy’s secondary character- in-game the Halfling doesn’t much care for the plot of this module, she’s out to please herself. In short, another PC that’s not going to know too much, and who cares even less.

Watt, last of all, because the Bard is part of the original line-up, the Brothers of the First Light. But more importantly he comes last because Watt passed his DC20 Persuasion check with Eseldra, he’s going to know the most, and also be the toughest nut to crack. The hardest interrogation, hence I saved him to the last.

Or so I believed.

That established, eight questions, although remember each PC only needs to answer five questions ‘successfully’ to conclude their dream-time interrogation. The questions come complete with the PCs answers, and Persuasion/Deception checks- note I gave the PCs a +2 bonus to their Persuasion check if they were actually telling the truth, I know that doesn’t sound right but there must be some way for low Charisma guys to sound believable-

1) Why have you come to Thay, the real reason?

Sgt Harald: “To rescue Sgt Bobby and do some sorta deal with the red-guys, I ain’t seen no red guys though.” (True, and Persuasion Check = Success (1)).

Hotlips: “To get back Sgt Bobby and do some sort of deal.” (True, and Persuasion Check = Success (1)).

Watt: “To rescue Bobby and do a deal with the Red Wizards.” (True, and Persuasion Check = Success (1)).

2) Tell me everything you know about Severin, the leader of the Dragon Cult, and what he is plotting?

Sgt Harald: “What’s a Severin? Oh, the Cult big-bad guy, he’s after bringing Tiamat back. That’s all I know.” (True, but Persuasion Check = Fail, Sgt Harald suffers pain (still 1)).

Hotlips: “Severin, the Cult leader, he’s trying to summon Tiamat, to take over the Sword Coast. I’ve seen his flying spectral head once, but otherwise… he came over as a bit of an EXPLETIVE. I don’t like him. I don’t know what else he’s up to.” (True, but Persuasion Check = Fail, Hotlips also suffers pain (still 1)).

Watt, the Bard doesn’t shut up about the Dragon Cult/Severin plot- every detail he can remember, and he’s thorough- Jackie (playing Watt) brings in her book of notes to refer to. We go on a while. (True, and Persuasion Check = Success (2)).

3) Tell me everything you know about Rath Modar, and in particular his future plans?

Sgt Harald: “What’s a Rath Modar? Oh, he’s helping the Dragon Cult to bring Tiamat back. I’m gonna destroy that bastard when I catch up to him.” (True, and Persuasion Check = Success (2)).

Hotlips rants for a good while about Rath Modar, Fireballing the folk in Greenest, doing lots of other bad things and then taking great pleasure in telling the Brothers all about them, she finally ends with- “I don’t know what he’s up to, except helping the Dragon Cult to take over the world. I’m going to kill the bastard for what he did in Greenest.” (True, and Persuasion Check = Success (2)).

Watt, the Bard also doesn’t shut up about the schemes of Rath Modar- every detail he remembers, and again he’s thorough- Jackie (playing Watt) brings in her book of notes to refer to. We go on for a while. The Bard with his +9 Persuasion (and also +9 Deception, of course) takes the Red Wizard’s dream interrogation in his stride, happy to answer freely (so far) while making mental notes about the questions the Red Wizard is asking. (True, and Persuasion Check = Success (3)).

4) Tell me anything, and everything, significant about your past- including any secrets you are keeping?

Sgt Harald attempts to resist answering this question, and after scurrying about his PCs Character Sheet (Pete, eventually), employs Indomitable to make an additional save to attempt to wake up- the same DC as the original check- he fails and is wracked with pain. Note the Dwarf Fighter is actually trying to avoid telling the Red Wizards that he is a Dragonslayer, and by birth the only remaining heir to Shieldmaiden Gazunda Hardaxe (a very famous Dragonslayer). This fact Sgt Harald wishes to take to the grave- he’s telling no-one. The surly Dwarven Fighter therefore attempts to deceive his interrogator. He tells the Red Wizard that he is ashamed of the fact that he killed an innocent in his youth, and in cold blood with his bare hands- when drunk, it’s a good switch-out story. (False, and Deception Check = bloody hell, a Success (3), rolled ‘18’ and he’s -1 on the skill). Afterwards I remind Pete (playing Sgt Harald) that the Dwarf is also a member of the Order of the Gauntlet. He forgot (and see Hotlips below)- not a deception, although in point of fact Sgt Harald has pretty much nothing to do with the Order of the Gauntlet anyway. To the best of our collective knowledge (me & Pete) Sgt H has never reported to the organisation even once. He’s not a big fan of the one-for-all-and-all-for-one formula, he’d rather just be left alone to get things done. He’s very much more- one-for-one, the one in question being himself.

Hotlips is not sure what to say, except for the fact that when she was a kid her family were a mess- alcoholic father, no money, and their farm was attacked and burnt out- livestock slaughtered, by a band of Orcs, it wasn’t good. It’s like a counselling session for the Halfling Rogue. (True, and Persuasion Check = Success (3)). Afterwards I remind Sandy (playing Hotlips) that the Halfling is also a Harper, she forgot- not a deception, although in point of fact Hotlips has pretty much nothing to do with the Harpers anyway, she stopped reporting to them in the previous module.

Watt: “I used to be a Dragon Cultist…” Watt goes on to explain why he isn’t with the Cult anymore. “Likewise, I’m a member of the Harpers…” Again, plenty of detail is provided- but no ‘startling’ revelations, the Bard doesn’t have anything (much) to hide. (True, and Persuasion Check = Success (4)).

5) Tell me any and all secrets that you know about your comrade Lux?

Sgt Harald: “Lux, she’s a mean witch, and a cruel bitch- I guess they ain’t secrets though. She’s always scheming, but I don’t know no secrets about her.” (True, and Persuasion Check = Success (4)).

Hotlips, but remember Sandy plays both Lux & Hotlips, but she digs into the Warlock anyway- “She always wants to be the boss, she keeps secrets- makes decisions without telling any of us. She’s in deep with some dodgy folk- connections with the Dragon Cult, I think she used to be a member. I don’t know any secrets about her, but I bet she knows some secrets about the rest of us.” (True, but Persuasion Check = Fail, Hotlips suffers some more (still 3)).

Watt attempts to deceive (sorta) the Red Wizards with his answer to this question, the Bard tells his interrogator that “Lux is a scheming bitch, with more secrets than anyone he has ever met. But- and this is significant, he doesn’t know much more than the obvious. She’s a Harper, when it suits her, she was a Dragon Cult member- like me, but again- that just seems like something that she did for herself. She’ll talk to anyone, and will make any deal- I think, in order to get ahead.” We umm and ah for a while with Watt (Jackie’s) above answer- it’s the truth, in part, but in reality, Jackie suspects there’s a lot more going on. Jackie (Watt) as it turns out thinks that Lux has been doing deals with a bunch of other bad guys- maybe the Zhent, perhaps the Dragon Cult itself, certainly with other Infernal representatives etc. Note, Jackie isn’t making accusations here, nor is she upset with Lux (Sandy) doing this, she appreciates, that this is just the kind of sneaky scheming bastard character that Sandy is playing. Playing really well, as she makes clear. So, we go for a Persuasion/Deception check. (False, and Deception Check = Success (5) and interrogation over).

Basically, Watt just pretty much wriggled out of everything.

6) Tell me any and all secrets that you know about your comrade Lummins?

Sgt Harald: The Priest? He’s always going on about Lathander, he’s alright, I guess. I don’t know much about him. (True, and Persuasion Check = Success (5) and interrogation over).

Hotlips: “Lummins, he’s tried to convert me to the cause (Lathander) about six times already. Lummins doesn’t have any secrets, none that I know- he’s just… well, Lummins. He’s very dull.” (True, and Persuasion Check = Success (4)).

7) Tell me any and all secrets that you know about your comrade Sgt Bobby?

Hotlips: “Big bad Bobby, he dumped his wife and kids in Waterdeep to go chasing skirt (women). He drinks too much and swears a lot- like, all of the time, and he’s a stubborn argumentative bastard. He has the nasty sword- Hazi-something, which I reckon he sleeps with. Although pretty much none of that’s a secret, don’t tell him- but I think he’s great. Obviously, he’s a pain in the backside though, and an absolute idiot.” (True, and Persuasion Check = Success (5) and interrogation over).

8) Describe your feelings and thoughts about Szass Tam?

The question is never asked.

Note I mixed up the order a little, because I messed up once, and then I deliberately messed up a second time when it just made sense to change the order of the questions.

Also note, questions 5. and 6. are significant because Lux and Lummins both passed their saves and therefore didn’t get interrogated in their dreams. While question 7. is relevant because Sgt Bobby has already been through the test, several times- the Red Wizards are just checking his answers.

Results-

Sgt Harald, Hotlips and Watt all awake after a night of disturbing dreams, they’re all a little less rested, but not significantly so.

So, my big plan just didn’t work, I didn’t get to talk to the right people- or else enough of the right people. I wanted to expose a few hidden loyalties here, in particular Lux’s- put the Red Wizard’s claws into the Warlock and see what I could get her to do to try and keep her secrets safe.

In truth I over-thought this section/session massively, thinking about it afterwards there was little to gain from any of it. I’m fairly certain that none of the Players had any idea what the purpose of the interrogations was, except to advance the immediate plot.

So, eventually- and believe me all of the above took an absolute age, far too long, we move on… at last.

The next morning and the Brothers are back in the meeting hall, the same chamber as yesterday- for a full breakfast- served by Wight servants (slightly unnerving) “Sausage, sir?” while a pallid undead wretch holds out a salver full of meaty bangers and proffers a fork.

I decided, after my failure above, to inject a little humour into proceedings- you need to be quick on your feet (at times) in this game.

A short while later and the room is cleared and Eseldra and her attendants are back, and with Sgt Bobby- in full gimp costume, because its funnier this way, and being restrained by two equally gimped (and lobotomised/undead) Ogres.

The exchange is short and to the point.

Eseldra tells the Brothers that “her master, Szass Tam will help the alliance- the Brothers need to get close to the ritual/summoning of Tiamat- snap the fingerbone given over (as a Bonus Action) and their Red Wizard saviours will appear.” Simples.

Three PCs all answered five questions successfully, so… the PCs win again.

Much more chatter (inevitably) follows, at the end of which Sgt Bobby is shoved back in to the grateful, but slightly squeamish- the gimped-up Sgt Bobby it appears is also greased-up like a hog, clutches of the adventurers.

He’s back.

Moments later, courtesy of another Teleport spell (and with Lord V) the Brothers depart and are back on the Flying Lighthouse.

A short while later and Lord Volmer and his retinue are also gone.

The PCs/Players are not quite sure what just happened, except they got Sgt Bobby back (so Pete’s happy- and see below) and they also secured a few more allies for the big fight.

And by the way the PCs/Players have heard enough now, the silly idea they had that they were going to somehow prevent the summon Tiamat ritual from happening has gone from their minds. They’re also (correctly) of the opinion that there can’t be much of this adventure left to play.

Although, I’m going to drag it out- just watch me.

So, that’s the end of the session, except for the fact that the Players are now 13th Level.

Next time it’s the fourth (and final) session of the Council of Waterdeep, so more chatter to come before the big finale.

Last bit, just for info I told you I’d made a deal with Pete earlier- to get him onside with the holding hostage of Sgt Bobby, what did I give him? Well, Hazirawn is even nastier now- and so is Sgt Bobby, he’s also shifted his alignment a little more to the dark-side, which I’m going to count as a victory.

Let’s see how that plays out.

Until next time.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #63 The Fourth (and final) Council of Waterdeep.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 13
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 13
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 13
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 13
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 13

Secondary PCs.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 13*

This is session #63 of our game, but only session #22 of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

Just to say ahead of time, this wasn’t like our normal sessions, or rather it was for a short while- described below, but then the males of the species of our group (including me, of course) got excited and we decided to cut things short.

We also had Indian food, and not the usual Pizza- it was my choice.

It might have been my birthday.

So, lots of chatter this session, and the tangle that went nowhere in last session has been swiftly forgotten- at least by me, I’m not sure the Players even noticed. There’s also been a bit of chatter between sessions, a few e-mails back and forth- the other PCs/Players trying to get Sgt Bobby (Pete) to tell them what happened to him in Thay- he mostly avoids (initially by not replying to anyone for a while) the issue, eventually telling his colleagues he was “captured, tortured and interrogated”, the other Players are assured. Or, at least, they can’t be bothered to press the issue.

They’re all aware however that Pete (Sgt Bobby) is grinning a lot and muttering to himself more than usual.

Then on with it, and we’re back to Waterdeep, and the city is tense- the Dragon Cult attacks here are half-hearted, because the Brothers cleared out the main nest of Cultists in the City of Splendours some time back. However other cities, towns and settlements are suffering on the Sword Coast, with doomsaying Dragon Cultists in the streets, protected by mobs of latter-day adherents, while up above- every now and then great winged wyrms come calling, blasting buildings and people- causing fear and terror to hold sway.

All is chaos, or else if not all- then a sufficient portion of the populace are cowed and/or made to fear for their lives.

Meantime, back to our heroes…

The (fake) Blue Dragon Mask is passed on to the Harpers, and within the day it’s confirmed that the thing is yet another (although this time harmless) fake, and so at last we get into the final meeting of the Council of Waterdeep.

The usual folk are present, and with guards in the Council chamber from the off this time- the delegates however are fractious, the beginning of the session starts with a roll call of reports- Dragon Cult and Dragon attacks, the land is beset, although those locales and factions favoured by the support of the Chromatic Dragons have suffered much less, if at all.

As usual the Brothers (for which read Lux, and sometimes Watt) deliver their fantasy fiction version of a power-point presentation to let the delegates know what they’ve been up to since they last saw them, the following subjects are therefore discussed (some at length)-

!) The Brothers success in recovering the (fake) Blue Dragon Mask, alas the Cult traitor they were sent to rescue- Iskander, was already dead. Obviously, none of the Council members feel like celebrating this hollow victory- the Blue Dragon Mask, it has already been established, is yet another fake. But that however is only the tip of the iceberg in this discussion as it emerges that Xonthal’s Tower has since been acquired from the Brothers by Rian Nightshade (also present at the meeting). It gets angry-bad very quickly, particularly when a combination of Ontharr Frume (Order of the Gauntlet) and Taern Hornblade (Lords’ Alliance) let slip that Rian represents the interests of the Black Network- the Zhentarim.

This, of course, is news to all of the PCs/Players, except for Lux- who is a member of the aforementioned less than auspicious organisation. It gets to arguing, a little amongst the Council delegates, a lot (but briefly) amongst the Brothers of the First Light. The bickering circles for a while, but- let’s be honest here, Sgt Bobby and Hotlips aren’t bothered one way or the other, Lux is obviously all for it, Lummins rages a while- “The Zhent!” but goes nowhere with his tirade. While Watt- at first the most objectionable finally concludes that this can all get sorted out ‘after’ the Dragon Cultists are dealt with. So, in sum total- a brief spat, then back on with the Brother’s presentation.

2) Tales of the Brother’s away-day in Thay- dream interrogations (for the weak-willed, Lux’s words), the return of the gimp-suited and much abused Sgt Bobby, and finally the Red Wizard’s pledge to help in the finale against Rath Modar and his renegades. The delegates don’t know whether to laugh or to cry, this alliance has acquired some strange bedfellows, but needs must- it seems. Of course, throughout all the above the Brothers are staunchly supported by King Melandrach and Ambassador Brawnanvil, as well as their usual cheerleaders.

3) The DM then delivers two stirring sterling speeches, the first from Lord Isteval of Daggerford, and the finale, a bunch of fine-fine words (some of them I actually meant) from Lady Laeral Silverhand. Basically, the grinning DM says lots of nice things about the PCs, the decisions that they have had to make, and the limited time and the pressing situations in which they have had to make them. It’s a paeon to adventurers, and in particular the four fine folk that sit around our gaming table. At the end of which we get stuck into the Indian food, which has arrived a little early.

Happy birthday to me. Happy Birthday!

4) Then, after and during the repast, a bunch more chatter. It seems the Well of Dragons has been located, this after Lummins sent a Sending spell with the newly acquired information from Thay to his Harper contact- Leosin Erlanthar, while the Brothers were en route to Waterdeep. So, that’s that then- the war will be won at/in the Well of the Dragons, the last act (save for the wishing of luck and giving thanks) of the Council of Waterdeep is for its delegates to individually line up to deliver (and then barter a little) their pledges of support (and NPC-power) for the battle that is to come. You’ll see what I’m on about- keep reading.

Basically, it’s time for me to tot up the numbers on the Council of Waterdeep scorecard, and to tell the PCs (sorta) what they’ve won.

Just to say the Brothers were made (very) aware by the more friendly delegates that their selling Xonthal’s Tower to the Zhent did them no favours here. Lux braves the barbs out; Sandy however apologises profusely to her gaming companions, although- in truth, all of the PCs/Players thought that selling the tower was the right thing to do at the time.

So, the final scores-

The Harpers +11 (5/7/10)
The Order of the Gauntlet +9 (7/9/12)
The Emerald Enclave +6 (5/7/10)
& the various Lords’ Alliance delegates-
Lady Silverhand +12 (7/9/12)
Lord Neverember +10 (5/7/10)
Ambassador Brawnanvil +14 (7/9/12)
King Melandrach +14 (6/8/11)
Marshall Ravengard +11 (7/9/12)
Taern Hornblade +9 (6/8/11)
Sir Isteval +11 (6/8/11)

Just to remind you the numbers in parenthesis beside each faction show the scores the PCs need to achieve to gain 1 to 3 favours from each delegate. So, to gain three favours from the Harpers the Brothers would need to score 10 or more, they got 11.

Woo-hoo.

So this is how it works, and these are the choices the PCs have to make, I take the time (your glorious DM) to explain that they (the Brothers of the First Light) are going to war, and that they- in the form of all of their PCs (including their Secondary Characters) and a bunch more NPCs, and a swathe of other low-level NPC troops will be playing out the entire assault on the Well of Dragons. Or, at least, the caldera bit.

The Harpers help out by briefly presenting their findings, they’ve worked quickly and have a fair idea of the various entrances and openings that lead into the caldera of the inactive volcano, where they’re certain the summoning of Tiamat will take place.

So, the PCs need to equip their strike teams, of which there will be six- one for each of the entrances the Harpers have identified into the caldera, or at least the Harpers believe- one of the six entrances must lead to the finale. Surely.

We’ll get to a better explanation of these events (I promise) a little bit later on in this narrative, for now all the PCs need to know is that they have some favours to spend with the various factions in order to get the NPCs/troops they need to make their attack/s.

And so, much of the rest of this session is spent arguing about how they’re going to spend their various faction favours.

Each faction has available some or all of the following-

a) Faction specific troops (a bunch of low-level no-name NPCs),
b) A magical item (selected by a PC, and adjudicated upon by the DM),
c) Or, a high level (10th) NPC.

Just to make clear- one favour from a faction gains one item from the above list, two favours equal two choices, etc. Note the Brothers can select the same item multiple times- so, with three favours they can access two magical items and a bunch of faction specific troops, or any other combination (that adds up to three).

Furthermore we’re going to be playing all of these fights out on Fantasy Grounds, and over the coming weeks- each of the Players is responsible for one of the strike teams (that’s four in total), while the other two strike teams will be made up of the Brothers of the First Light who are going in the back door, and the Secondary Characters (and a few others) who are going in the front door. These last two strike teams will (mostly, as it turns out) be played around the gaming table.

So, faction favours, what do the PCs get for all of their hard-earned work-

The Harpers +11 (5/7/10) = 3 Favours, which are spent on a bunch of Scouts, two Harper Mages & the services for the final battle of their Harper contact, Leosin Erlanthar the (10th Level) Monk.

The Order of the Gauntlet +9 (7/9/12) = 2 Favours, which are spent on a clutch of War Priests, and the company of Ontharr Frume the (10th Level) Paladin, for the finale.

The Emerald Enclave +6 (5/7/10) = just 1 Favour from the nature-lovers, which comes in the form of a heavily muscled no-necked (10th Level) Barbarian, who Pete soon after names Barbaric Bertram. I worry about him. Although, Sandy wanted Barbara.

& the various Lords’ Alliance delegates-

Lady Silverhand +12 (7/9/12) = 3 Favours, which garners the Brothers a squad of Waterdeep City Guards, and two heroes of the City of Splendours- a pair of (10th Level) NPCs- a Fighter and a Sorcerer.

Lord Neverember +10 (5/7/10) = again (and oddly- I checked the maths) 3 Favours also from Neverember which are exchanged for the services of a ragtag bunch of mercenaries- a mixture of Spys, Thugs & Veterans.

Ambassador Brawnanvil +14 (7/9/12) = and again, another 3 Favours are gained, and exchanged for the services of Dwarven Clerics, and Veterans, and a (10th Level) Priest of Moradin to lead them.

King Melandrach +14 (6/8/11) = and once more, all 3 Favours are earned, the services of more Scouts are acquired, with an Eldritch Knight (10th Level) to command them. Oh, and the Treant (Russell) will also be coming to the party, this after Watt (Jackie) made a heartfelt plea.

Marshall Ravengard +11 (7/9/12) = 2 Favours, which are exchanged for the services of Flaming Fist Veterans and Thugs.

Taern Hornblade +9 (6/8/11) = 2 more Favours gained, this time swapped for the services of six Knights in Silver (from Silverymoon).

Sir Isteval +11 (6/8/11) = lastly, the Brothers’ long-time fan, and 3 more Favours (natch) to buy the services of a trio of Purple Dragon Knights, a pair of Cormyrean War Wizards, and a Purple Dragon Knight Commander (10th Level Paladin) to lead the company.

So, just to make clear the PCs/Players have access to a small army (as described above) and of course their PCs (including the Secondary Characters). The good guys are going to be divided into six strike teams, each of which will pick an entrance to the Well of Dragons, and then battle their way through to the caldera- for the finale.

Or get slaughtered in the attempt.

If you’re interested, then each strike team will consist of 8 PCs/NPCs (two ‘characters’ in-game for each Player). When a PC/NPC dies then a reinforcement will arrive (from the army outlined above) until all of the reinforcements are gone… by which I mean, obviously, dead.

The newly arrived replacement NPC will be rolled for, from a table I created for the occasion. Note, what the PCs didn’t know at the start was that the NPCs arrive in CR order- lowest first. I don’t think they were expecting this, but y’know- mess with them, I’ve told you this before.

More obviously, I’m going to be packing the Dragon Cultists (all MAX HP) into the Well of Dragons, so- there are going to be casualties, that I can promise- because this has already happened, I was there- never mind ‘I saw it’- ‘I did it’.

But we’ll get to that.

Oh, and the PCs are going to get some other ‘special guest star’ reinforcements, which they didn’t know about until… well, until they turned up in the fight.

But again, we’ll get to that.

So, and this is the really surprising thing about this session- that’s it, that’s all we got up to- we started late, the food arrived early, and then it took over an hour-and-a-half after the Council of Waterdeep presentations to figure out what NPCs the Players wanted to co-opt from the various factions.

They had lots of choices to make along the way, and plenty to ‘discuss’, for which read bicker about.

Just to make clear Rob (playing Lummins) and Pete (playing Pete) argued for nearly 20 minutes over the relative merits of an Emerald Enclave Ranger vs an Emerald Enclave Barbarian. Pete won (natch) he got his Barbarian, remember- he called him Bert.

Last bit, because I don’t have anything else to write here- the Brothers of the First Light say their fond farewells to the members of the Council of Waterdeep (and get a few extra Potions, very mostly of the Healing variety), then load up the Flying Lighthouse with their mini-army and set course for the Well of Dragons.

The rest of the session, and a little extra time- and the intervening two weeks (via e-mail) were spent fine tuning the Players choices and rolling up their new NPCs on Fantasy Grounds.

See you next time- for the finale (nearly), or at least the start of it.

Stay safe.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Sounds like there's some good fun coming up ... so I hope you're wearing your fingers to the bone typing it all up as rapidly as possible


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> Sounds like there's some good fun coming up ... so I hope you're wearing your fingers to the bone typing it all up as rapidly as possible




Alas the opposite is true- I'm way behind, I've had two weeks off work and all of a sudden there are jobs aplenty to be done... I'm hoping I'll get a wriggle on and write up some more in the next couple of days- I usually have 3-4 posts in reserve, I've only got one written and ready to go atm.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Sadras

So I see you have forgone having higher level PC's, instead opting for secondary and many tertiary (support) characters. It seems like the better way to do this as you can have the body count rack up and play up the lethality and epicness of it all. My group is currently 11th level (adopted a slow levelling method) and the secondary group is 7th. We are just finishing the 3RD Council Meeting - ours is a mashup of ToD & SKT.
My groups missed the opportunity of obtaining Skyreach Castle. (TWICE!)

The second time the lower level group encountered it at the Draconic Council, when the Vampire Cultist was hoping to use the Draakhorn's secondary effects* against the 5 Metallic Dragons, incapacitate them, kill them, skin them and raise them as dracoliches in order to use them to reclaim the identity of the Cult from Severin. The PCs managed to stop Sandesyl's forces, save the Draconic Council, but failed to damage/destroy the Draakhorn or claim Skyreach Castle.

Your method of the PCs commanding a force from a flying fortress is alluring.
It will all depend on my PCs, if they will be able to fix the Ordning and secure a flying fortress from the Cloud Giants - thinking Countess Sansuri (SKT).  There might be a possibility of an epic aerial battle between Skyreach and the Sansuri's fortress. Thinking airborne pirate-style boarding, ogres, griffons, giants & dragons with the Ancient Vampire Sandesyl being the climax, with a last minute plea to spare her, to help them against Severin, only to abandon them at the first opportunity.

And this awesomeness all happening in the air above caldera while forces of the Sword Coast and Tiamat battle it out below.

Sigh, I'm estimating we are about 20 sessions still away from that!

*Made-up, inspired from your posts.


----------



## Goonalan

Sadras said:


> So I see you have forgone having higher level PC's, instead opting for secondary and many tertiary (support) characters. It seems like the better way to do this as you can have the body count rack up and play up the lethality and epicness of it all. My group is currently 11th level (adopted a slow levelling method) and the secondary group is 7th. We are just finishing the 3RD Council Meeting - ours is a mashup of ToD & SKT.
> My groups missed the opportunity of obtaining Skyreach Castle. (TWICE!)
> 
> The second time the lower level group encountered it at the Draconic Council, when the Vampire Cultist was hoping to use the Draakhorn's secondary effects* against the 5 Metallic Dragons, incapacitate them, kill them, skin them and raise them as dracoliches in order to use them to reclaim the identity of the Cult from Severin. The PCs managed to stop Sandesyl's forces, save the Draconic Council, but failed to damage/destroy the Draakhorn or claim Skyreach Castle.
> 
> Your method of the PCs commanding a force from a flying fortress is alluring.
> It will all depend on my PCs, if they will be able to fix the Ordning and secure a flying fortress from the Cloud Giants - thinking Countess Sansuri (SKT).  There might be a possibility of an epic aerial battle between Skyreach and the Sansuri's fortress. Thinking airborne pirate-style boarding, ogres, griffons, giants & dragons with the Ancient Vampire Sandesyl being the climax, with a last minute plea to spare her, to help them against Severin, only to abandon them at the first opportunity.
> 
> And this awesomeness all happening in the air above caldera while forces of the Sword Coast and Tiamat battle it out below.
> 
> Sigh, I'm estimating we are about 20 sessions still away from that!
> 
> *Made-up, inspired from your posts.




In all honesty I wanted to do more of the secondary character route but the players were much less inclined... they like 5 PCs in action (or else they discovered this along the way), but they'd prefer them to be the same five guys week after week. It all started with me wanting to wring the max out of chapter 1, and get them to play all of the missions presented there, also I was cautious because I had kinda railroaded (with some player help) into making PCs that were ex-Dragon Cultists. The secondary characters were second best throughout, in truth it didn't really work for me.

Keep in mind I was levelling up the secondary characters for the entirety of HotDQ, the secondary characters (save for Hotlips) only got the odd run out- some very odd.

The five main PCs are at the recommended level here, I think- apologies, I'm going from memory- I think I may have slowed them a little (but maybe only 1 level max) because I was just fed up of having to make every enemy max HP just to offer a little bit of a challenge.

In truth, and I appreciate this isn't selling what's yet to come, I messed up the climax of this one- or else I just made it much too complex. I've not written it up from my notes yet, but I remember it being a struggle at the time to get through it. It gets good at the very end (I think, again- from memory) but before then... there's a fair amount of NPC battles that are... on reflection, not my best idea to date.

You live and you learn.

Oddly the next session features the final assassination attempt on the PCs- the attack on the Flying Ice Castle, which I quite enjoyed because the players weren't expecting it.

Thanks for your thoughts, it's great to see how other folk get through some of these mega-modules. I've just spent the last week or so (off work- holiday) thumbing my way through modules looking for a story, a scheme, an overarching plot- anything, for my VTT lockdown game- the Dark Squad.

Stay safe and well, and thanks again- very much appreciated.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​*Session #64a Air Raid!

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 13
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 13
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 13
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 13
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 13

Secondary PCs.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 13*

This is session #64a of our game, but only session #23 of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

This isn’t the finale, because what do you know- I got them again. The Players think they’re going to be around the gaming table tonight for the first of their Strike Team attacks into the Well of Dragons, they think they’re going to be Playing their Secondary PCs (accompanied by a few new friends), well they’re not.

So, a day out of position (the Strike Team’s drop zone), with the Flying Lighthouse at full-steam-ahead and making its way over the Spine of the World mountains, the castle is attacked by a wing of Young Red Dragons- that’s right, five of ‘em. Although only three are initially in play, the (dastardly) DM has another two of the buggers in reserve.

But not for long.

The Players are therefore going to be defending the Flying Lighthouse however, not with their PCs- they’re too busy trying to stay alive, but we’ll get to this in the second half of this session. Instead the defenders are going to be the various NPCs that the PCs/Players have co-opted into staffing the walls of the Flying Lighthouse.

This then was a practice run around-the-table for the various Strike Teams that we’re going to be in action soon.

And so, the defenders of the Flying Lighthouse are-

1) Three tower top nests, as it were, of ballista firing Ogres (three Ogres atop each tower).

2) Two Copper Dragons- an Adult (named Kalaloo, known as Kal) and a Young (named Tararrdeboomdeyay, known as Tara) variant providing air support, donated by Taz the Ancient Copper Dragon.

3) Twelve Misty Forest Elven Eagle Riders (with their Giant Eagle mounts) also providing air support.

4) And lastly, twenty-five Misty Forest Elven Archers to man (sorry, Elf) the walls.

So, the Players are going to be Playing (for want of a better word) a bunch of NPCs, this news didn’t go down quite as well as I had expected. However, as I reassured the Players, this would only be for the first half of the session.

Let’s get to it…

The action starts when two of the Young Red Dragons swoop down upon the patrolling Young Copper Dragon, Tara, and almost tear the youngster apart (she’s reduced to maybe 30 HP in an instant), a moment later a third Young Red Dragon swoops down on an Elven Eagle rider (and his Giant Eagle mount) and bathes the pair in flame- they’re both destroyed.

Welcome to the fight.





And now the Players are a bit more motivated and pissed (at me, of course).

The Flying Lighthouse’s defenders swing into action, and… it’s actually not that impressive- the enemies are distant, and the wall defenders are spread out, and so at the end of the first turn of play the situation is- one of the ballista needs fixing (‘1’), one of the Young Red Dragons has taken a few arrow hits, while another has a ballista bolt stuck through one of its wings.

Then, alas Tara- the Young Copper Dragon, is ripped to shreds by its two Young Red Dragon attackers.

How’s that for motivational speeches.

Well, it worked.

Another newly arrived Young Red Dragon swoops down on the Adult Copper (Kal), and rips chunks from the great wyrm, while another Young Red Dragon manages to catch three pairs of Elven Eagle riders, and their mounts, in its breath weapon- all six defenders are incinerated.

It looks very bad, very quickly.

Several of the Players are aghast- what just happened?

Then the fifth Young Red Dragon enters the fray and incinerates a ballista and (almost) all of its Ogre crew.

It is however hit by a bolt from a different ballista, as it wings away.

There follows a very ragged cheer from the Players.

A Young Red Dragon hovers above a ballista tower and savages one of the Ogre defenders there.

A different Young Red Dragon swoops and incinerates (turns to ash) another pair of Eagle Riders and their mounts.

This is very bad.

The Ogres on the tower with the burning ballista fetch out a tub of javelins, one of the brutes manages to skewer a Young Red Dragon with a Crit.

The biggest cheer of the evening so far.

Meantime Kal, the Adult Copper Dragon gets bathed in flame, it spews a streak of scolding acid back at its attacker, the Young Red is bloodied, and screaming blue murder in an instant.

The Players are cheering again.





Then two more of the Young Red Dragons get stuck in, the first strafes one of the battlement walls and incinerates five of the Misty Forest Archers in one fiery gout, the second Red crash lands (on purpose) into a pair of Ogres atop one of the towers, and sends both large brutes crashing over the side of the Flying Lighthouse, and plunging to their deaths.

The groans around the table are getting louder.

Instantly, all of the remaining Ogres (somehow- telepathy) switch from firing their ballista to flinging their javelins, the Players keep missing with the ballistae, they need to be making more attacks.

At this point we’re thirty minutes and maybe five turns into the battle- two of the Young Red Dragons are badly wounded, two slightly injured and the last unharmed.

The defenders have lost five Misty Forest Archers, half (6) of the Eagle Riders (and mounts) and nearly half (4) of the Ogres. Oh, and the Young Copper Dragon (Tara) has been torn to pieces, while the Adult Copper (Kal) is just about bloodied.

So, overall- I’m kicking their arse with my five Reds.

The Young Red Dragons come up with a new scheme- they start to swoop up and into the Giant Eagle mounts, trying to rip the birds apart- and thus leaving their Eagle Riders to fall to their deaths.

Just plain cruel, which is why I did it.

But amidst my new found joy comes a pang of regret, the first of my Young Red Dragons falls- battling Ogres atop one of the ballista towers the terrifying wyrm is shot to pieces by a gang of Eagle Riders, it falls into the upper courtyard of the Flying Lighthouse and starts in on its death throes.

Seconds later however another Young Red Dragon spews flame on Kal, the Adult Copper, and it’s beyond bloodied.

The groaning chorus starts up again.

But not for long as Kal recharges and spews a spear of acid into its attacker- the Young Red is destroyed in an instant, also spiralling down to crash into the upper courtyard of the castle.

It’s all go however, another Young Red savages a Giant eagle and then delights in watching the former rider of the bird plummet to its death.

Meanwhile another Red spews fire on the last trio of Ogres atop a tower, destroying the ballista there and burning the Ogres badly.

Seconds later the third Red still alive spews fire and incinerates another four Misty Forest Archers.

This fight is going back and forth all of the time.

Then Kal the Adult Copper Dragon flies down from the upper section of the Flying Lighthouse and terrorises the first Young Red Dragon that he sees. The enemy Dragon is bloodied and then when it tries to flee- ripped apart (with a massive Crit).

There are only two Young Red Dragons left.

And then only one, as a massively wounded Red (on 10 HP) spirals down (away) and out of sight- never to return.

The last Red flees the scene, not badly injured, but now fleeing from the rampaging Kal- the evil wyrm grabs a Misty Forest Archer from the battlements and flings the Wood Elf over the side and to its death.

At bloody last.

The fight is over.

That was an hour of action, and eleven turns of play- a lot of theatre of the mind, I just kept on saying the Players don’t count squares just tell me what cool or dumb thing the defender is trying to do, then roll the dice and I’ll tell you how it goes.

The Players quite liked the action, but the were less happy to be playing a bunch of mostly low-level NPCs, only two of which (although very early in the action the two was reduced to one) had any cool powers- i.e. the two Copper Dragons.

It didn’t help at the start of the action that the PCs rolled a ton of dice and more or less missed every attack, also that half of the wall’s defenders were too far away from the action when the five Red Dragons first swooped in.

So, in the end- of the nine Ogres four are dead, and all those remaining are badly wounded (remarkably all five on less than 15 HP). Two of the ballistae have been destroyed.

Tara the Young Copper Dragon is dead, Kal very badly wounded (on approx. 20 HP).

Of the twelve Misty Forest Eagle Riders (and mounts) only two remain- heavy losses inflicted, while of the twenty-five Misty Forest Archers only nine survived the ordeal.

Victory, but at a cost.

More next time when we dip back in time, and the Cult of the Dragon Assassins get their chance against the PCs, this action- remember, is occurring at the same time as the Red Dragon attacks.

Now Pizza, then action. See you in a short while.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #64b Die Rolls.

Brothers of the First Light.
Lummins (played by Rob) Male Half-Elf Cleric of Lathander Lvl 13
Lux (played by Sandy) Female Human Warlock Lvl 13
Watt (played by Jackie) Male Human Bard Lvl 13
Sgt Bobby Markguth (played by Pete) Male Human Fighter Lvl 13
&
Hotlips Houlihan (played by Sandy) Female Halfling Rogue Lvl 13

Secondary PCs.
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 8
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 8
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 13*

This is session #64 of our game, but only session #23b of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

So, while the wall defenders of the Flying Lighthouse are battling a flight of Young Red Dragons (count ‘em- five of them) the PCs are down below, in their meeting room (or so I told them) fending off assassins.

This is the Cult’s final attempt to slay the Brothers of the First Light, and so I thought I’d go all out and see what I could get done. Just for info the bad guys busting in on the PCs are two Dragonfangs and two Dragonwings lead by a Half-Red Dragon Gladiator- these guys are visible. Also present with Greater Invisibility cast on them are a Red Wizard of Thay, and a Half-Green Dragon Assassin- all enemies have MAX HP, so there should be no-excuse.

At least one PC has to end up dead, at least one…

Oh, but I’ve also got a big bad guy in reserve.





So, the visible assassins bust into the castle using command words/magic to get one of the external doors of the Flying Lighthouse open- and they just happen to break into the chamber in which the PCs are holding their impromptu meeting- funny that.

The (Greater) Invisible Half-Green Dragon Assassin attempts to take out Sgt Bobby with a poisoned crossbow bolt- Crit if it hits, with 7d6 sneak attack, and another 7d6 poison on the bolt, and… I miss. I roll ‘4’ & ‘5’ with advantage. 

A crossbow suddenly thuds into the far wall of the ice chamber- that’s odd, but Hotlips is the only PC that even spots the attack.

The DM meantime gurns at the Players in agony...

The Halfling doesn’t have time to scream a warning (the DM insists) before the rest of the Dragon Cult attackers explode into action.

The low level mooks (Dragonfangs & Dragonwings) get into action first- Lux is sliced but the Warlock now has a big bag of temporary hit points, she’s got some new-ish power that allows her to cast False Life every day.

Watt loses maybe a quarter of his hit points as one of the Dragonfangs hurls an acid flavoured Orb of Dragon’s Breath into the Bard- not nice, it burns us!

The other two mook attackers- both with advantage and with both having multiple attacks, contrive to miss their targets. Keep in mind Lux, Watt & Hotlips are all AC 16, the other two PCs are at least one point better off (I think), but… screw my dice.

Hotlips is not surprised by the attack (all of the other PCs are) and so she gets into action next- she shoots (assassination attempt) the Half-Red Dragon Gladiator (who is, of course, yet to act) and almost bloodies it in an instant (50+ damage).

There is pre/semi-whooping around the table.

You know how I feel about whooping.

Oh, and by the way the Players quickly figure out that this is yet another Cult assassination attempt.

Next up, the (Greater) Invisible Red Wizard launches a Cone of Cold into the densest clutch of PCs (that’s all of them, I think). However between Hotlips’ Evasion, Sgt B’s Ring of Cold Resistance et al, really it’s only Lummins that suffers terribly, the High Priest of Lathander is bloodied in a frozen instant, the only PC to fail his save.

The whooping around the table is mostly silenced.

The Half-Red Dragon Gladiator gets to work on Sgt B, and misses all of its attacks (all with advantage)- Sgt B is AC 19.

That’s the surprise round over, and quite frankly- it didn’t go half as well as I expected. It was a good plan I had, but the dice done gone and broke it.

It gets worse- Lux (played by Sandy) scratching around for something else to do, and made cognisant of the fact that there is definitely a (Greater) Invisible Cult Wizard around… drops a Hunger of Hadar onto the largest portion of bad guys.

I hate that spell.

Just for info I/we have a house rule- anyone inside the horrible sphere of the spell must make a DC 10 Int/Wis (or similar) check (as an action) to discern the way out, a success is followed by a move to escape the freezing dark (and acid) sphere of hate. Fail to make the check and the individual moves one square in a random direction and remains within the darkness- and suffers some more. Unless, of course, the random move takes them out of the spell’s compass.

Well, form a queue because both Dragonwings, both Dragonfangs, the Red Wizard, and the Assassin are all caught within Lux’s Hunger of Hadar spell.

Gah!

Obviously all six enemies spend their next turn trying to escape the inky cold, however at the end of the turn one of the Dragonfangs, and (how did this happen) the Red Wizard are still stuck inside the hellish summoning. The Red Wizard also fails a concentration check and so loses his Greater Invisibility.

Meantime Sgt B is stabbed repeatedly by an escaping Dragonfang, while Hotlips turns the tables and does the same to the Half-Red Dragon Gladiator, the growling menace (after another 50+ damage roll, a Crit with sneak attack followed by another Crit for her off-hand dagger) is now very almost broken.

So soon? Say it ain’t so… but, it’s happening again.

A second later Sgt B gets his Second Wind and then puts the Half-Red Dragon down with Hazirawn, the first enemy to fall.

Followed swiftly by the second, Sgt B Crits (and then hits again) an already injured Dragonfang with Hazirawn, and it too expires.

Watt meantime conjures Mordenkainen’s Sword and slashes horribly (after a miss/Inspiration Point) one of the Dragonwings.

Paving the way for me to launch my still not spotted (Greater Invis) Half-Green Dragon Assassin at the unaware Bard, and I… miss, again- and with advantage (of course), and with both attacks.

Oh, and it’s about this time- when I’m asking Watt (Jackie) what his AC is, that the Players also figure out that there’s another invisible enemy somewhere outside of the Hunger of Hadar.

Just out of interest, how many of you would have fudged that roll- made a miss into a hit, I’ve had the assassin in position to deliver at least 14d6 damage (sneak & poison) plus weapon damage, twice now- and missed with three attacks. Would you have fudged the roll? I really wanted to, but I didn’t…

Lummins gets in position and conjures his Spirit Guardians, he figures the spirits will start beating on any invisible foes. 

Lux likewise manoeuvres to gets some space to work her magic (and gets slashed by a Dragonwing doing so) she then starts up with her Eldritch Blasts. It goes Crit- hit- Crit and a Dragonwing is blown to pieces.

This is going doing down the tubes very rapidly.

Watt repositions, and I get yet another attack (of opportunity) on the Bard with my Greater Invis Assassin- I roll a ‘2’ and a ‘4’.

I should just give up now.

The Players are not quite sure what’s going on behind the DMs screen but they’re certain I’m not happy- the swearing and throwing of dice (away) is a bit of a give-away.

Note the Dragonfang and the Red Wizard are both still caught within Lux’s Hunger of Hadar spell, they both fail to escape again- DC 10!  

For heaven sake- now I know why the Empire didn’t win in Star Wars- broken bloody dice.

But hey-ho, I still have half a chance here, you’ll see.

A Dragonfang climbs up into Sgt B’s grill and slices the Fighter twice more- he’s bloodied (as is Lummins atm). Hotlips skewers Sgt B’s attacker (with added sneak attack, of course), while the big feller swings his nasty sword (Hazirawn) and (f-me) Crits again, and then with an Action Surge hits some more. The Dragonfang is just about broken.

Then, at bloody last, my Half-Green Dragon Assassin manages to stab Watt in the back, and then rolls mostly low for his collective 14d6+ damage, although its enough to leave the Bard bloodied and way beyond (down to around 20 HP).

Ha! No cheering now is there.

Watt casts a Mass Cure Wounds, buoying himself and his colleagues, and then starts shouting about the fact that there is an invisible assassin right behind him.

Lummins has had enough of Lux's Hunger of Hadar (he's the plus one for the Dawn Lord, remember), and being unsure of who or what is attacking the Brothers of the First Light, he launches a Radiance of the Dawn and burns all the enemies close by- and all of the bad guy’s fail their saves- and he rolls massively high on his damage (29 radiant each).

Oh yeah, it was bound to happen.

Bound to- the Players dice are on fire.

The Hunger of Hadar is gone…

So, just to recap- standing a little away from the PCs (formerly in the Hunger of Hadar) are the Red Wizard and a Dragonfang, fighting the PCs is a second Dragonfang- while hovering around the edges is the still (Greater) Invis Half-Green Dragon Assassin. All of the enemies are bloodied, one of the Dragonfangs is on 3 HP only. The PCs are all just about bloodied, or thereabouts.

Lux fires off another salvo of Eldritch Blasts, the first attack accounts for the badly wounded Dragonfang, the second and third force damage missiles are fired at the (Greater) Invis Half-Green Dragon Assassin, or else into the square directly behind Watt.

Which is exactly where the Assassin is standing, still- Lux has to hit… a Crit, of course- silly me, and her third missile, well- that hits too, and now the Assassin is dead.

I’m going home.

I’m not playing this stupid game anymore.

Or else…

At that exact moment, when the scumbag PCs/Players (you decide) are whooping and doing their, quite frankly, childish dances, I drop a Max HP (about 300 HP, because you asked nicely) Adult Black Dragon onto the ice ledge, and then shoot a jet of scorching scalding acid into the PCs.





Because I can.

I am the DM.

Hear me roar!

As opposed to RAW.

Sounds great doesn’t it, except that the only two PCs I can get in a row are Hotlips (Evasion and successful save = 0 damage) and Lux, who fails the save big time and is just about bloodied.

So, big entrance- lots of terror from the Players, but then not much change with the Brothers of the First Light’s health.

Bugger!

But I have a Dragon now…

Sgt Bobby, ignores/avoids the newly arrived Dragon and chases down the newly revealed and badly wounded Red Wizard of Thay- not even a Shield spell can save my guy, particularly as the Fighter hits and then Crits again- the Red Wizard falls.

The last Dragonfang stays back and keeps throwing Orbs of Dragon’s Breath into the mix, I’ll tell you when he hits.

Spolier- he doesn’t.

For good measure, after slaughtering the Wizard, Sgt Bobby moves over and slices the Black Dragon- which attempts to slam its tail into the big feller… and misses.

Hotlips follows the Fighter in, manoeuvring under and around the Dragon, the Halfling stabs the beast good (after spending an Inspiration Point for a miss).

Watt grabs his bow out and fires an Arrow of Dragon Slaying (after an Inspiration Point miss, also) into the beast, and then on 6d10 damage rolls 50+, well… that’s great.

Lummins meantime dumps another Mass Cure Sounds (and heals all of his colleagues for 29 HP each, that’s on 3d8+5, you figure it out)

What did I do wrong in a previous life?

At this point with a huge dragon clawing at their PCs, the Players are laughing like drains- Rob has tears in his eyes, some of this in reaction to his last roll- ‘8’, ‘8’, ‘8’; but mostly in reaction to my face/swearing/anguish/despair/disbelief- call it what you like. I’m still coming to terms with it.

Lux fires off another trio of Eldritch Blasts, the first of which hurts the last remaining Dragonfang, and with the ten foot shove component of the spell, sends the poor feller plummeting off the edge of the ice ledge (don’t worry he’s coming back). The other two Blasts are for the Dragon, which is also being menaced (and hurt) by Lummins’ Spirit Guardians.

The Black Dragon roars and unleashes its Frightening Presence, alas only Watt fails his save, the other members of the Brothers barely miss a beat.

The Dragon however goes Bite/Claw/Claw and Hotlips is suddenly a bloody mess (the Bite was a Crit) and in trouble, down to approx. 15 HP, even after a bit of Uncanny Dodge.

Then the Dragonfang with its limited Fly ability makes it back to the ice ledge and flings an acid Orb of Dragon Breath in Sgt B’s face (and another Crit- go me, for 49 acid damage).

Not so very cheery now are we?

But not for long- Sgt B lays into the Dragon again with Hazirawn, and a Crit, followed by a hit, and… (f-me, again) another Crit.

I think that’s Sgt B’s fifth Crit this evening (oddly they’ve all been ‘19’s).

My Dragon is bloodied and worse.

Then Hotlips sneak attack stabs it too, and the Dragon’s now well below 100 HP.

Note the Dragon is using all of its Legendary Actions between the above attacks, but is mostly missing.

Oh, and the Frightened Watt is soon after no-longer Frightened, and his Cure Mass Wounds recharges all of the PCs (another 25 HP back each).

Lummins piles on the pain with a Flame Strike (the Dragon saves thanks to its Legendary Resistance) but the Dragonfang is down to something like 6 HP and a mewling wreck.

Lux’s first Eldritch Blast ends the Dragonfang, her second and third smash into the Dragon, which spreads it wings and leaps into the air, and in the process flattens Lummins and Hotlips (knocks the pair prone).

It then gets the hell out of dodge, dropping beneath the Flying Lighthouse and immediately out of sight.

But that’s not enough it seems- Lux fires a Fly spells into herself, Sgt B and Watt (he’s great with the bow), the trio go after the Adult Black Dragon, you read that right- they chase it.

There follows a short theatre of the mind style chase sequence culminating, thanks mostly only to a ‘20’ with the Dragon escaping into dense cloud…

The Dragon was on 5 HP when it finally got away.

It was a great fight in truth, although perhaps only for the PCs, I could sit here and tell you that it was my dice what lost it for me, but I didn’t even get close to putting one of the PCs down, not really…

I could have picked a better location for the fracas, and spread my bad guys about a bit… but the door into the side of the Flying Lighthouse seemed to be the logical explanation, the most believable at least. Landing in the lower/upper courtyard was fraught with danger, and would have left my bad guys subject to many more NPC attacks. Likewise teleporting the bad guys in, well… I’ve done that already… so, this was my choice.

It certainly didn’t help missing three times with my Greater Invisible Half-Green Dragon Assassin, and then getting my Red Wizard (and all the others) caught in Lux’s Hunger of Hadar spell.

Still, the Players absolutely loved it- mainly because they butchered my guys, and that was a CR 20 encounter there (which, I mistakenly told the Players), admittedly it was a staggered- the Dragon didn’t arrive until the first batch of enemies was well and truly broken.

Gah!

Players!

Next time, well… I’ll kill some NPCs/Secondary PCs instead.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

I feel your pain ...


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #65a The Attack on the Well of Dragons

Brothers of the First Light including secondary characters
& Special Guest PCs (you’ll see)
& Player NPCs (you’ll see)
& Others (guess what- you’ll see)*

This is session #65a of our game, but only session #24a of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

Actually this isn’t a session at all, this is me explaining to you what comes next, here goes- it’s a bit of a mess- not much of one you understand, not unravelable, just… it’s going to take a little time to fathom the best way to present what follows.

Let me try to explain (some more), the next action in this scenario is the various activities of the six strike teams (numbered 1-6) as they each pick an entrance into the Well of Dragons, and then attempt to fight their way through a swathe (or more) of Dragon Cultists (and friends) to the Temple of Tiamat at the centre of the complex. Hoping, some of them, to arrive in time for the finale of the piece.

The strike teams are-

Strike Team 1= Brothers of the First Light secondary characters (Derek Pilch, Hard Bonk & Sgt Harald Hardaxe) and some other guys made available to the Players after their successes in the Council of Waterdeep meetings.

Strike Team 2= A bunch of guys made available to the Players after their successes in the Council of Waterdeep meetings, led by a Purple Dragon Knight Paladin Commander played by Jackie.

Strike Team 3= A bunch of guys made available to the Players after their successes in the Council of Waterdeep meetings, led by an Emerald Enclave Barbarian played by Pete.

Strike Team 4= A bunch of guys made available to the Players after their successes in the Council of Waterdeep meetings, led by a Dwarven Priest of Moradin sent from Mirabar, and played by Rob.

Strike Team 5= A bunch of guys made available to the Players after their successes in the Council of Waterdeep meetings, led by a Sorcerer Hero of Waterdeep played by Sandy.

Strike Team 6= The original and best Brothers of the First Light- Sgt Bobby Markguth, Lux, Lummins, Watt & Hotlips Houlihan, accompanied by a few others (as above).

So, in reality two strike teams worth of PCs- the Brothers of the First Light and the secondary characters, and one strike team for each Player staffed by folk provided by the various factions on the Council of Waterdeep, that’s another four, which equals six in total.

Just to reiterate, each strike team has eight members, if one member of the team dies then there’s a list of other NPCs that are available, a die is rolled and the new member of the team arrives on the next turn. The list of extra NPCs is finite- drawn from NPCs provided by the various Council of Waterdeep factions. It’s also worth noting that the list of extras is arranged in CR order, lowest CR first. So, it’s likely (very likely) that new replacements are going to be low CR, and very quickly out of their depth.

What a shame.

The Players were not aware of this until it happened, as I say- shame about that.

The Harpers have provided a little info to the strike teams, basically the fact that each entrance to the Well of Dragons is guarded by a bunch of Dragon Cultists situated in a hastily made defensive blockade. What lies beyond this is unknown, but fear the worse and do it anyway.

This isn’t adventuring, this is a battle- this is war.

Real world 70-80% of the stuff that follows was played out on Fantasy Grounds, and because the action is just a series of fights then… well, all I’m working from here is the FG Chatlog, the problem being we played these fights in no particular order, just as and when the players were available.

So, there’s a bit to sort through- far more than I expected (in truth) but memory is a terrible thing, I’d forgotten how messy several hundred pages of Chatlog can get, particularly when on occasions I would run a fight/session with, for example- Jackie’s Strike Team, and as soon as that’s done switch to a session with Pete’s Strike Team. I should have thought to switch FG off and on again between these events, or else marked it somehow. Also the FG Chatlog is all well and good, but it’s only a bunch of numbers, I should have made more notes (in FG). But, I didn’t, and so…

There’s going to be a pause in the telling of this tale for a while, maybe. I just need to make more sense of what I’m seeing so far, and then to get some writing done. Or else there could be odd pauses here, I’ll post what I can, when I can- I appreciate that sounds obvious but I’d rather let you know now, just in case nothing appears here for a couple of weeks.

I could, of course, just provide a summary of the action, but… that’s not really my style. I figure I’m going nowhere, and I have all I need to get it done, and more importantly the inclination to do so- it might just take a little while.

So, there’ll be a bit more explanation in the write ups that follow, so you can make sense of it all- I’ll add a few pictures in to explain further, it’s not too complicated- just a lot of different PCs/NPCs and stuff going on (by which I mean mostly fighting Cultists and their pals, and sometimes getting killed).

You’ll see, promise.

I will however post an update when I get the next bit untaffled, it could go really smoothly, or else there could be an update and then an extended break. I’m on it, just on the back foot atm.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #65b Strike Team 1 Part 1 Into the Well of Dragons

Brothers of the First Light B Team
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 13
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 13
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 13

& Special Guest PC
Ontharr Frume (played by Sandy) Male Mountain Dwarf Order of the Gauntlet leader and Paladin of Moradin Lvl 10

& Player NPCs
Wizard Nora (played by Pete) Female Human Harper Mage
Mongo (played by Sandy) Male Human Flaming Fist Mercenary Veteran
Gargomel (played by Rob) Male Hill Dwarf Order of the Gauntlet Priest
Lady Love (played by Jackie) Female Half-Elven Knight of Silverymoon.*

This is session #65b of our game, but only session #24b of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

This is the B Team in action, the Player’s secondary characters, except of course for Hotlips (played by Sandy) who is part of the A Team. Note all of the secondary characters are now level 13, any other Special Guests have been made by the Player in FG- and are level 10.




*The gang's all here...*

This is strike team number one.

The Player NPCs are statted as per the book, with a few considerations (but not many) for either Race, or else the particular Player’s peccadillos.

Note the Players obviously named their new NPCs, it’s not my doing, so don’t blame me.

This then is the attack on the Well of Dragons, one strike team is going to enter each of the different ways into the volcano complex, and attempt to fight their way through to the Temple of Tiamat in the middle (although, keep in mind they don’t much know where they’re heading- only in).




*Strike Team #1 are heading in here.*

Each of the entrances to the Well of Dragons is defended by an array of Cult of the Dragon guards, this entrance (1a) is staffed by one Dragonfang, six Dragonwings, 12 Dragonclaws & four Guard Drakes. Likewise each entrance contains a fortress structure- very similar to the one in the image a little below.*

*Very similar, as in exactly the same, a lot of what follows (and there’s a lot of it) was played out on Fantasy Grounds. Although some of the action also took place around the table in the real (but not a lot).

The Brothers of the First Light et al have got great intel, this thanks to the PCs high scores in the Council of Waterdeep elements (see previous) of the adventure. Therefore the strike teams have been informed of what lies ahead- they know what to expect i.e. the size and shape of the defensive structure, and a rough estimate of the type and number of defenders therein.

Note they have no idea of what lies beyond the fortresses at the entrance.

This info is enhanced a little (a lot) by Derek Pilch the Druid (played by Jackie), who Wildshapes into a bat and goes for a flutter about a bit, sticking close to the mostly high ceilings of the cavern tunnels. We’ll get to what else Derek learns a little later.

But for now, kick ass begins with the first gate.

Just to note Derek is also Stoneskin enhanced atm, the rest of the gang- when they get close enough to Ontharr Frume, also do a little extra radiant damage when they hit (in melee) thanks to the Paladin’s Crusader’s Mantle.




*The Dragon Cultists await...*

It starts with Wizard Nora Fireballing the front gate, which helpfully destroys the offending portals in an instant. Note, this act will be repeated at the start of each of these strike team attacks (or something similar), also all of the attacks are happening simultaneously.

Alas several of the enemies are also caught in the Fireball blast, the two nearest Dragonclaws are incinerated in an instant, and then the charging, shrieking good guys flood in, the attack on the Cult of the Dragon has begun.

Lady Love is first to the charge, the Silverymoon Knight cuts another Dragonclaw in twain (that’s olde worlde for ‘in two’) with her greatsword, while the steadfast Derek Pilch strides forward and Thorn Whips yet another Dragonclaw dead (with a Crit, Jackie is really starting to like her Druid).

Gargomel, the Order of the Gauntlet Dwarven Priest of Moradin, accompanies Derek into the thick of the action, and then summons his Spirit Guardians to the attack- the spectral Dwarven souls, armed with ghostly hammers and axes, start to take their toll on the Dragon Cultists.

Note this spell- Spirit Guardians, is probably the most effective in this encounter- doing a chunk full of damage every turn.

Lady Love is sliced repeatedly by flailing scimitars wielded by a pair of Dragonclaws that are trying to shut the Knight down.

One of the Guard Drakes gets to Derek and starts chewing on the Druid’s leg, his Stoneshield however protects him, at least long enough for the Dwarven Spirit Guardians to slaughter the already badly burnt and heavily wounded beast.

Meantime Sgt Harald smashes another Dragonclaw down.

Just for info at this point the PCs are pushing their way in to the hastily constructed, and now smouldering in places, fortress. The Dragon Cultists and their Drakes are trying to drive the PCs back out the way they came. The melee is mostly a scrum of bodies, stuck in the choke point just inside the gates.

Hard Bonk slices a Dragonclaw with his magical shortsword, and then goes chop-socky crazy and beats the foe down dead.

The Monk takes a moment and spots a high ranking Dragon Cultist giving orders on the battlement ten feet above where he stands.

Seconds later the Half-Orc is atop the battlements and punching the fortress commander (the Dragonfang) in the mouth with a Stunning Strike, but the Cultist resists, and then with a sneer screams for reinforcements.

Rob (playing Hard Bonk) suddenly realises that he’s on his own, and there are more enemies closing, he may have to hang on for a while until the cavalry arrives- very prescient.

The Players are loving this by the way, the males of species- Pete and Rob because they seem to relish combat more than anything. While Jackie and Sandy are just enjoying the fact that they’re playing more melee (toe-to-toe) orientated characters for a change- “it’s so liberating, you don’t have to think about anything much.” Sandy’s summary of the situation is readily acknowledged by a gleefully nodding and grinning Pete.

Wizard Nora (in the rear, played by Pete) finds a little high ground to work from and then throws another Fireball into the mix, the fiery conflagration accounts for another of the slavering Guard Drakes, but also wounds another half-a-dozen more Cultists.

The bad guys are however fanatics for the cause, and not for surrendering- they surge forward, and not back.

Derek Pilch however has a better idea, the Druid Entangles four of the Cultists, and the Brothers of the First Light (et al) move forward, and in- they suddenly have a little bit of space to work their magic and fury.

Meantime, on the battlements Hard Bonk’s chickens have well and truly come home to roost, the Monk is surrounded- slashed repeatedly by the scimitars of a pair of Dragonwings, and then twice more (for a horrendous amount of damage in total) by the Dragonfang. Hard Bonk is bloodied in an instant (actually down from approx. 100 HP to 30 HP), and left crying out for help (so much for his stoic Kane/Kung-Fu image).

Sgt Harald to the rescue, the Dwarf rushes through the Cultist’s front line (taking AoO’s as he goes- all misses, he’s AC 20-something) all the way (after an Inspiration Point to Move again) to Hard Bonk’s side. The Dwarf Fighter starts wailing on the enemies massing on the Monk and immediately takes a newly arrived Dragonclaw down.

Hard Bonk feels the love (from Sgt Harald) and gets his arse in gear, the Monk cuts down one of the already wounded Dragonwings beating on him.

Meantime several of the Entangled Cultists are alas Restrained within the compass of Gargomel’s Spirit Guardians- they’re made to suffer, big time.

Ontharr Frume, back in the front line (oxymoron), starts work on the Guard Drake’s (there are still two of them left) liberally making use of his Divine Smite.

Another Dragonwing falls victim to Gargomel’s Spirit Guardians, the spectral Dwarven slayers have inflicted a metric ton of hurt- just great in close quarters. Seconds later the Guard Drake Ontharr is presently wailing on also succumbs to the ghostly Dwarven spirits.

Just one of them left.

Lady Love meanwhile cuts down yet another Dragonclaw.

Note- it’s only when I get a bunch of Cultists at a single PC/NPC that I can get the hits in (thanks to Pack Attack, and the extra damage the Cultists get for Fanatic Advantage).

Gargomel continues concentrating on his Spirit Guardians, for something to do he also takes his battleaxe to an Entangled Dragonwing and beats the poor, already badly wounded, bastard to death. However the Dwarven Priest of Moradin doesn’t have things all his own way- another pair of Dragonclaws get to him and take turns to slash the Dwarf horribly- he too is bloodied and beyond (down to 10 HP or so).

Back on the battlement and Hard Bonk has more company, and the Half-Orc Monk is taking hits again, and soon after down to less than 10 HP. Rob (playing the Monk) is really starting to worry.

Sgt Harald goes all out to help the Monk, his magical battleaxe striking repeatedly, and yet the Dragonwings (and Fang) are soaking up the hurt.

The Monk however cannot last- he expends all of his Wholeness of Body healing, which gets him back up to just about bloodied. Then follows up with a Flurry of Blows and takes down another badly wounded Dragonwing.

The enemies are almost/mostly broken, but still rallying around their Dragonfang commander.

Ontharr Frume is next up on to the battlements, more Divine Smite follows- and now the Dragonfang is taking a beating, and soon after it too is bloodied and beyond.

Lady Love, Knight of Silverymoon- at last, accounts for the second Dragonclaw that was threatening her, and blocking her progress into the fortress- freed up she rushes in.

Mongo, who I’ve not mentioned so far, keeps on swinging and keeps on hitting- the Flaming Fist Mercenary Veteran however has not accounted for a single enemy so far, there’s always someone else around to steel his kills.

Gargomel, the Priest of Moradin with his battleaxe, takes down the Guard Drake Mongo has just beaten to a bloody pulp (almost)- and now that’s all of the Drake’s dead.

Sgt Harald Hardaxe goes the Dwarf version of ape crazy on the Dragonfang- it goes, Crit, hit, Crit- and the Cult bastard is dead.

There is cheering, you know how I feel about bloody cheering.

Suddenly the Dragon Cultists are looking very thin on the ground, but not retreating- this is to the death, these are the fanatics.

Two more Dragonclaws fall- the last two, and suddenly there’s only one Dragonwing left in the brawl.

Hard Bonk meantime smashes up, but not down, the last standing Dragonwing- Wizard Nora, now looking to preserve her spells, hits the Cultist with a Fire Bolt, while Derek Pilch ends its life with a stinking Poison Spray.

That took just six turns to get through, but over and hour-and-a-half to play out on FG, the joys of mass combat, get used to it there’s a lot more of this to come.

Note the rule here is that any PC/NPC automatically recovers 50% of lost hit points for free (its assumed they’re using potions and scrolls et al provided for each strike team). Any further healing required must come from the PCs/NPCs own resources.

And so Strike Team 1 rumbles on, and further in to the complex- along broad cavern passages, the main thoroughfare lit by torches spaced at regular intervals. On into the lair Naergoth Bladelord (the PCs, of course, don't know this), and his assorted undead servitors, but that’s for… well, sometime after- we’ll get to it.

See you in a bit.

Stay safe.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*We D&D.*​
*Session #65c Strike Team 1 Part 2 A naughty word-Ton of Undead

Brothers of the First Light B Team
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 13
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 13
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 13

& Special Guest PC
Ontharr Frume (played by Sandy) Male Mountain Dwarf Order of the Gauntlet leader and Paladin of Moradin Lvl 10

& Player NPCs
Wizard Nora (played by Pete) Female Human Harper Mage
Mongo (played by Sandy) Male Human Flaming Fist Mercenary Veteran
Gargomel (played by Rob) Male Hill Dwarf Order of the Gauntlet Priest
Lady Love (played by Jackie) Female Half-Elven Knight of Silverymoon.*

This is session #65c of our game, but only session #25c of The Rise of Tiamat scenario.

This is the B Team back in action, the Player’s secondary characters, except of course for Hotlips (played by Sandy) who is part of the A Team. Note all of the secondary characters are now level 13, any other Special Guests have been made by the Player in FG- and are level 10.

The Player NPCs are statted as per the book, with a few considerations (but not many) for either Race, or else the particular Player’s peccadillos.

Note the Players obviously named their new NPCs, it’s not my doing, so don’t blame me.

Strike team 1 has fought its way through the initial Dragon Cultist encounter, at the entrance to the tunnel they’re following- which hopefully leads to the Temple of Tiamat, and the big shebang finale.

Note Derek Pilch has been scouting, in bat form, and knows (a little) of what lies ahead. The Druid’s Wildshape reconnaissance has revealed to him a series of caves leading to a small ancient temple (maybe) chamber- the tunnels here are choked with undead. In point of fact all Derek has seen here are the shuffling zombies (although there are plenty of them) and a few higher level undead foes massed in the temple area. I didn’t allow the Druid/Bat to see the full army roster for the encounter that awaits the Strike Team, that would spoil the surprise.

Strike Team 1, head further into the tunnels, following the broadest (and well lit) passage, and suddenly the advance party spot a clutch of Skeletons ahead.

Note this encounter starts out with twelve Skeletons, divided into two equal groups, each led by a Minotaur Skeleton- one group to attack the front of the PC/NPC column, the other to attack the rear.




*Skeletons!*

Mongo, the Flaming Fist Mercenary Veteran, is the first to spot the foes- he dashes forward and cuts the nearest Skeleton to pieces, and then begins shouting to his comrades as there are more undead closing fast- including a Minotaur Skeleton.

Ontharr Frume fires up his Crusader’s Mantle, a little extra radiant damage should serve his comrades well.

The happy-go-lucky (sorta) Paladin gets the smile wiped off his face when charging around the corner (and then into him- horns first) comes the aforementioned Minotaur Skeleton, and that’s a Crit for just short of 30 damage. The sturdy Dwarf however stays on his feet, and then starts screaming for help.

Several more Skeletons surge forward and move to surround Ontharr and Mongo, the latter is now also taking hits.

Hard Bonk, with incredible speed is quickly to the forefront, his Flurry of Blows enhanced chop-socky madness accounts for three more Skeletons with his bludgeoning fists and feet.

Mongo, however, is still taking hits.

At which point the second group of Skeletons make themselves known by charging into the rear of the good guys.

Remarkably half-a-dozen attacks and not a single hit from my bad guys- sucks to be them, particularly when Sgt Harald grabs out his warhammer and smashes another three of the bony bastards down.

This is happening quickly, time to get my staggering Zombies into action.

Derek Pilch is still in battlefield control mode, and what better than a little bit of Entangle, suddenly grasping plants sprout from the dirt of the cavern passage and clutch at a trio of Skeletons, including one of the Minotaur’s. What’s more, this tactic has also mostly blocked the passage of my staggering horde of approaching Zombies.

Bugger!

Spying the undead pile on Gargomel, the Dwarven Priest of Moradin, summons another swirl of Spirit Guardians, and then heads forward to get as close as he can to the undead horde.

Too close, a Skeleton breaks through and slices the Priest (with a Crit), and Gargomel is back to being bloodied.

Wizard Nora, Harper Mage- right at the back of the pack is also overrun, she therefore Misty Steps away from the Skeletons that were surrounding her.  

Gargomel meantime grabs out his battleaxe and Crits, and then hits, the Skeleton Minotaur that is facing him, the undead creature is almost spent, and seconds later it’s broken- as Hard Bonk gets in a few more devastating blows.

Over the course of the next ten or so seconds five more Skeletons also succumb to Gargomel’s Spirit Guardians, the Dwarven Priest of Moradin is manoeuvring nicely in order to have the most effect with his undead trashing spell.

Wizard Nora does little more than mark a Minotaur Skeleton with her Fire Bolt, while Lady Love- Knight of Silverymoon, continues missing, she’s not rolled anything above a ‘5’ so far.

At which point the staggering horde of Zombies officially become the front line.




*Bring on the Zombies!*

Note, the PCs can see another dozen Zombies closing in, what they don’t see (at first) are the pair of Ogre Zombies that about to attack them from either side… and the Beholder Zombie that is chugging contentedly towards their rear.

Mongo, still at the front of the pack- and still hitting all the while, starts shouting loudly as the flood of shambling dead flesh slowly but inexorably shuffles forwards.

The order is, as given by Derek Pilch- the Druid seems to have taken command, the strike team need to dispose of the (two) remaining Skeletons quickly, and then get back into the main passage to defend the squishier folk from the approaching Zombie horde.

Ontharr Frume (unused to taking orders, and Played by Sandy, and so doubly so) gets on it. The Paladin of Moradin applies a chunk of Divine Smite and smashes the last Skeleton Minotaur down, and then rushes over and repeats the trick for the last Skeleton still standing (but without the Smite).

Hard Bonk decides to play the hero, the Half-Orc Monk rushes into the thickest scrum of the approaching Zombie horde, the chop-socky specialist is seconds later completely surrounded, although he does manage to smash one of the shambling undead down. He assumes his Patient Defence stance (Dodge) and over the course of the next ten or so seconds avoids all of the Zombie’s flailing attacks.

The Monk’s heroism gives the rest of the strike team the time they need to manoeuvre and to get themselves positioned for the approaching fracas, the Monk smashes another Zombie down- the plan is working well, and then brilliantly as Derek Entangles the knot of shambling undead (and also Hard Bonk, briefly).

The passage ahead is effectively plugged, the Zombies cannot progress through the Entangle zone, and the pack of grasped undead there.

Nine targets for Derek’s Entangle spell- eight Zombies and Hard Bonk- they all failed their saves.

Great work.

Made even better again when Gargomel plods forward and sets his Spirit Guardians on the trapped and Restrained undead foes, Wizard Nora uses the opportunity to get a little target practice with her Fire Bolt, Lady Love joins in with her crossbow- and yet another Zombie falls.

Mongo dashes in and cuts another Entangled Zombie down, the Players are kicking back and taking it easy- I should probably do something about that.

Ontharr Frume even has time to Lay on Hands and heal some of his wounds.

Seconds later Hard Bonk escapes the Entangling plants and then punches and kicks a hole in the undead scrum that surrounds him- killing another Zombie in the process, he tumbles out of the Zombie pile up- grinning.

And then another Zombie falls to Gargomel’s ghostly avengers.

There is cheering around the gaming table- this is a cake-walk.

That is until the first Ogre Zombie lurches out of a side passage and flails wildly at Sgt Harald, the Dwarf however is unphased, the sequence is hit, Crit, hit- and the monstrous Zombie is left staggering.

Hard Bonk takes a blow to the head from a flailing Zombie, as he’s delivering yet another beating- I mention this because it’s the first time that I have managed to land a hit for an absolute age.

Then however Derek Pilch starts shouting, this as the second Ogre Zombie looms into view- the strike team scurry to reposition.

But still they have things in hand- the Entangled Zombies ahead are being handled easily by Hard Bonk and Lady Love, the rest of the warriors are facing off against the Ogre Zombies- with the squishier members of group protected in the centre. Note Gargomel with his Spirit Guardians is repositioning himself each turn so that he can encompass the maximum number of the undead in his terrifying spell.

All is well with the world…

At which point Ontharr Frume, fighting one of the Ogre Zombies, spots the approach of the Beholder Zombie. The Dwarf Paladin of Moradin cuts down the large undead foe before him, and then with an Inspiration Point races towards the undead monstrosity, making threats as he goes- his Vow of Enmity.

Note in the tight passages here the Beholder Zombie is struggling to get aloft, making it much easier to hit. They like killing stuff it seems, and I’m happy (at times) to be the enabler.

Hard Bonk meantime keeps smashing Zombies down, he manages to take three badly wounded enemies to the floor in one extreme chop-socky turn.

The Half-Orc gets punched again by a flailing Zombie, again- I just thought I’d mention it- it doesn’t happen often.

All is still well with the world…

Then Ontharr gets hit by the Zombie Beholder’s Disintegrate Ray, and he’s back to bloodied in an instant, but thank Moradin the Dwarf still exists.

The strike team, and the Players start screaming and shouting- good, that’s how I like it.

Sgt Harald rushes to Ontharr’s side and starts wailing on the Zombie Beholder with his magical battleaxe, while Derek Pilch gets to Ontharr with a Haste spell.

The last Ogre Zombie standing is still taking a beating, however the brute strikes back and smashes its massive morningstar into Mongo- that hurt. The Flaming Fist Veteran has the last laugh- he cuts the undead down and then rushes over to help Hard Bonk out, seconds later another Zombie falls to his blades.

Of the twelve (normal) Zombies that started the encounter there are only two left- and the Zombie Beholder of course.

But that doesn’t last long, not long at all.

A Hasted Ontharr Frume (10th Level Paladin) with Divine Smite attached to every attack goes bonkers on the already wounded Zombie Beholder, it’s destroyed- taken down in two turns. Players, gah! Ontharr dishes up 98 damage in just three attacks.

Note the passages here are only fifteen or so feet high, and the Zombie Beholder is not exactly the most dextrous/agile/clever of enemies- also, I didn’t want to make it too hard for the Players.

Seconds later Hard Bonk smashes the last two Zombies down, and the way ahead is clear, there’s no time like the present. Derek, earlier- when he was in Bat form and scouting, spotted more (higher level, possibly) undead in a temple/catacombs area ahead. The strike team have a bunch of spells and buffs timing down- therefore they rush on into the next fight.

Actually, it’s the same fight- if the PCs had not rushed ahead I would have brought the bad guys out to greet them.




*Naergoth Bladelord!*

The place is a ruined catacomb like temple, rededicated (possibly) to some dark god (Tiamat, remember), present are a trio of undead (identified as Wights). I have a speech prepared for Naergoth Bladelord- a premium (bad bastard) Wight with max HP- that’s 198, I was going to make a few threats, develop the story a little “you’re too late… even as etc.”, but… the strike team just rushes in and starts hacking my bad guys to pieces, they are disinclined to listen to anything that Naergoth (or the DM) has to tell them.

Just for info there are ambushers here again, two groups- four Ghouls and a Ghast in each, waiting to get into the action, also there are another two Ghasts hidden in the two western sarcophagi.

Note Naergoth is CR 11, and this is still the same encounter, so the PCs have not had a chance to heal, only a few running repairs.

Although. They possibly could have, however with various powers about to expire they decided just to rush on in.

Mongo, is- as always, the front line- the Flaming Fist Vet races to the nearest Wight and starts slicing the undead creature, although without a magical weapon his attacks are somewhat blunted.

The Wight takes guard and grins back at Mongo, the Mercenary knows this is going to hurt, and it does- Mongo is heavily wounded, and worse- the undead’s Life Drain much reduces his max HP- and he’s not going to get an extended rest anytime soon.

However, Ontharr to the rescue, the Dwarven Paladin suddenly appears at Mongo’s side and with a Divine Smite (Crit) followed by a hit, smashes the now panicked undead down.

That was easy- the Players think, and then verbalise- how nice for me.

And then Hard Bonk with his magical shortsword, and magical fists & feet, beats the second Wight well beyond bloodied, but not for long- Sgt Harald rocks up and with a Crit and ends it.

At which point rushing into the mix, at strange ad hoc intervals, come eight Ghouls and two Ghasts, and the Players really start screaming.

Derek gets to Mongo with a Cure Wounds, while Gargomel gets his Spiritual Weapon up and running- and thumps a Ghast (after his Spirit Guardians, at last, expires) and then again with his battleaxe with a chunk of extra radiant damage added- the Ghast is very quickly heavily wounded.

At which point Naergoth Bladelord, who retreated a little earlier to avoid the sprawling charge of the strike team, grabs his terrible longbow out and shoots a necrotically enhanced arrow into Hard Bonk, that hurt a lot.

Then one of the Ghoul ambushers gets to Gargomel’s and claws the Dwarf Priest, he’s again down to less than 10 HP. Mongo also takes another hit, the Flaming Fist Vet is well beyond bloodied, however he has enough about him to take another Ghast down.

The Mercenary rushes on to Naergoth, to prevent the Wight from firing his bow again, take care- the Wight’s longsword is going to hurt at least as much.

Another Ghoul gets to Gargomel and the Priest is down, throat torn out- note there’s no unconscious, or Death Saves for the NPCs- they live until they die.

Rob, Playing Gargomel, gets to make the first roll (actually this was the first roll ever) on the Reinforcements table, Corporal Jones rushes into the action, alas the good Corporal is a member of the Waterdeep Watch, and has maybe 10 HP, so… Rob’s not pleased, and there’s money on the new NPC not lasting long.

The still Hasted Ontharr cuts another Ghoul down, and then starts in on the next in line.

Meantime Hard Bonk also makes it to Naergoth and starts up with chop-socky magic, the 200 HP Wight takes a bearing, and also succumbs to the Monk’s Stunning Strike.

Corporal Jones stabs his spear into a Ghoul, with a Crit- possibly the biggest cheer from the Players for the whole fight.

Note, somewhat remarkably not a single member of the strike team have succumbed to the Ghast’s stench aura.

Sgt Harald smashes yet another Ghoul down.

At which point the two Ghasts hiding in the sarcophagi within the room- exit their lairs and rip into Corporal Jones, the poor bastard doesn’t last the turn- he’s slaughtered.

Rob gets to make a second Reinforcements table, guess what- another Waterdeep Guard, welcome… Corporal Smith, let’s see if he sticks around a little longer.

Derek Pilch tries increases morale with a Mass Cure Wounds.

The melee rumbles on, Mongo- Flaming Fist Vet, is the first to feel the effect of the Ghast’s Poisonous stench. The Mercenary however slashes and cuts hard at Naergoth- and a Crit (although his blade isn’t magical).

Ontharr slashes and cuts another two Ghouls down- the enemies are thinning out.

Hard Bonk, alas also succumbs the Ghast’s Poisonous stench, the Monk misses all of his attacks on Naergoth- who is also now no-longer Stunned.

Sgt Harald ends another of the Ghouls- there’s just two left, and two Ghasts, and Naergoth, of course.

Wizard Nora, who hasn’t be able to effect the fight too much- and is also preserving her spells, when she can, ends another Ghast with a clutch of Magic Missiles.

Naergoth, no-longer Stunned, rips into Hard Bonk with his longsword- seconds later and the Monk is out cold on the floor, unconscious and dying, which just leaves Mongo trying to keep the nasty bastard Wight at bay.

Ontharr Frume gets to Hard Bonk with a Cure Wounds, and then goes back to killing Ghouls- another one dead, just one more left.

Hard Bonk meantime leaps back to his feet and starts in on Naergoth again, a second later and the Wight is Stunned once again, and at last- bloodied.

Sgt Harald cuts down the last Ghoul… they’re getting there.

Derek Pilch gets to Hard Bonk with another Cure Wounds, he needed that.

Lady Love, Knight of Siverymoon, cuts another Ghast down- just one left, and Naergoth, who now no longer Stunned, cuts Mongo again.

At which point Ontharr unleashes another Divine Smite, and a follow up hit- the Wight is now heavily wounded. Hard Bonk follows up with a Crit with his magical shortsword, and seconds later- after a roundhouse kick to the side of the head Naergoth is down.

Just one screeching Ghast left, and so the Monk moves over and goes to work on the undead creature- it doesn’t last long, Hard Bonk takes it down and the fight is eventually won.

A little breather and then the strike team, after a bit more healing, move on- following Derek Pilch’s instruction, the Druid- while he was scouting the area, spotted an area further on- the treasury, and he believes in the same direction is the Draakhorn, the great call to battle for the chromatic dragons, silencing this device could help to win the war.

Note, here’s the roster for strike team number 1, at present-

*Brothers of the First Light B Team
Derek Pilch (played by Jackie) Male Human Druid Lvl 13
Hard Bonk (played by Rob) Male Half-Orc Monk Lvl 13
Sgt Harald Hardaxe (played by Pete) Male Shield Dwarf Fighter Lvl 13

& Special Guest PC
Ontharr Frume (played by Sandy) Male Mountain Dwarf Order of the Gauntlet leader and Paladin of Moradin Lvl 10

& Player NPCs
Wizard Nora (played by Pete) Female Human Harper Mage
Mongo (played by Sandy) Male Human Flaming Fist Mercenary Veteran
Gargomel (played by Rob) Male Hill Dwarf Order of the Gauntlet Priest RIP
Lady Love (played by Jackie) Female Half-Elven Knight of Silverymoon
Corporal Jones (played by Rob) Male Human Waterdeep Guard RIP
Corporal Smith (played by Rob) Male Human Waterdeep Guard *

More of this kind of thing next time.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Very cool. I love how you're handling this.


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> Very cool. I love how you're handling this.




Thanks, I think back at the time we were approaching the finale and it was holiday season, as it were, and all of us were heading off somewhere sunnyish, but at different times- so it was going to get messy, or else we were going to have to put the game on hold for approx. a month and a half, no biggie- at the time. 

There was also a lot of chatter on the way to here, particularly from Pete- "let's have a big battle, on Fantasy Grounds, can we?" that kind of thing.

So, sometimes it was all of the Players around the VTT, but at other times it was just a choice selection of the playing committee- one of the couples and me, or else (and more often) just Pete, Rob and me at the VTT.

That said, all of the action with the Brothers of the First Light, and with the Secondary characters involved all of the Players either at the table or the VTT. 

The ladies fell out of love, a little, with the endless fighting of the other Strike Teams, as could you- we'll see.

Stay safe, I've found the next bit I need to write up for this lot (in the Chatlog mess) so I'll get on it.

Goonalan


----------



## JOGE

@Goonalan - I’m really enjoyed reading this to this point.  I look forward to the conclusion!


----------

